# China, photos every day



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Changbai Waterfall, Changbai Mountains, Jilin*

*2008.01.15*



Jilin's position in China:


Changbai Waterfall is a 68 m (223 ft) waterfall in China in Baitou Mountain in the Changbai Mountains which is more dramatic during the snow-melt season as nearby Lake Tianchi fills up.
The Changbai Mountains or Beakdu Mountains are a mountain range on the border between China and North Korea. The range extends from the Northeast Chinese provinces of Jilin and Liaoning to the North Korean provinces of Ryanggang and Chagang. Most peaks exceed 2,000 metres in height, with the highest mountain being Baekdu Mountain, a volcano which is also known as Changbai Mountain.


----------



## RadioFan (Dec 5, 2005)

^^ Those long concrete structures beside the waterfall make the scenery looks bad.

It will be better to remove them for holding the landscapes's naturalness though they were built for persons climb the cliff safely... and alter it to different shape of structure like tunnel for example.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Riyue Shan, Huangyuan County, Qinghai*

*2008.01.16*



Qinghai's position in China:


Riyue Shan (Sun-and-Moon Mountain), part of the Qilian Mountain Range, is located in the west of Huangyuan County, Qinghai Province. In the past, it was a vital communications center between Central China and the southwest frontiers as well as the west regions. Riyue Mountain divides Qinghai into agricultural area and pastoral area.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Teng Wang Ge, Nanchang, Jiangxi*

*2008.01.17*



Jiangxi province's position in China:


Teng Wang Ge (滕王阁) or "Pavilion of Prince Teng" is a building in the north west of the city of Nanchang, in Jiangxi province, on the east bank of the Gan River and is one of the Four Great Towers of China. It has been destroyed and rebuilt many times over its history. The present building was rebuilt in 1989 on the original site.
The Pavilion of Prince Teng was first built in 653 AD, by Li Yuanying, the younger brother of Emperor Taizong of Tang and uncle of Emperor Gaozong of Tang.
The Pavilion was to be destroyed and rebuilt a total of 28 times over the next centuries. The building itself changed shape and function many times.


----------



## Ton-Tille (Aug 19, 2007)

Nice pics! Chinese architecture is awesome both new and old


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Camel caravan. The Tengger Desert, Ningxia*

*2008.01.18*



Ningxia


The Tengger Desert (Tenggeli Shamo, 腾格里沙漠) covers about 42,000 square kilometers. It's the fourth largest desert in china. Located mostly at Alashan plain in Inner Mongolia, it joins the border of Ningxia at Zhongwei county. The narrowest part of the desert is only a little over 20 kilometers, making it possible for a hike across the desert.
Ningxia is a relatively dry, desert-like region. There is significant irrigation in order to support the growing of wolfberries (a commonly consumed fruit throughout the region).


----------



## dodge321 (Sep 5, 2007)

Love your pics, keep up the good work!


----------



## zerokarma (May 29, 2005)

Interesting pics


----------



## koogle (Jan 24, 2007)

love ur photos, keep them coming


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Russian style on the streets of Harbin, Heilongjiang*

*2008.01.19*



Heilongjiang's position in China:


Harbin (哈尔滨) is the capital of the Heilongjiang Province in Northeast China. It lies on the southern bank of the Songhua River. Harbin is ranked as the tenth largest city in China with a population about 4,64 million in the urban area, serving as a key political, economic, and communications center of Northeastern China.
Harbin bears the nicknames 'The Pearl on the swan's neck' because the shape of Heilongjiang resembles a swan, and 'Oriental Moscow' or 'Oriental Paris' for the architecture in the city and is also known as 'Ice City' for its long and cold winter.
Harbin is originally a Manchu word meaning 'a place for drying fishing nets.'


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Xincun (water town), Hainan.*

*2008.01.19*

*Extra weekend* 





Hainan's position in China:


Xincun is a beautiful boat-village over the sea located in Sanya region on the south coast of Hainan, close to Monkey Island. A big sea-farm and fish market.
Alternates names : Tsunten - Hsin-ts'un

Xincun's position (the green arrow):


----------



## toddhubert (Jan 6, 2008)

Simply perfect! I just can't find other countries with such diversified scenery!


----------



## fettekatz (Oct 17, 2007)

China is so beautiful when you leave the cities 

thx for the pics!


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Mount Emei Temple, Sichuan*

*2008.01.20*
























Sichuan's position in China:


Mount Emei (峨嵋山) literally towering Eyebrow Mountain, is a mountain in Sichuan province of Western China, and one of the Four Sacred Buddhist Mountains of China because this is the location of the first Buddhist temple built in China in the 1st century CE.
Mount Emei Scenic Area, including Leshan Giant Buddha Scenic Area was made a UNESCO World Heritage Site in 1996.
Mt. Emei is one of the Four Sacred Buddhist Mountains of China. The patron bodhisattva of Emei is Samantabhadra, known in Chinese as Puxian (普贤菩萨). 16th and 17th century sources allude to the practice of martial arts in the monasteries of Mount Emei made the earliest extant reference to the Shaolin Monastery as Chinese boxing's place of origin.
This is the location of the first Buddhist temple built in China in the 1st century CE. The site has approximately seventy Buddhist monasteries of the Ming and Qing period, most of them located near the mountain top. The monasteries demonstrate a flexible architectural style that adapts to the landscape. Some, such as the halls of Baoguosi, are built on terraces of varying levels, while others, including the structures of Leiyinsi, are on raised stilts. Here the fixed plans of Buddhist monasteries of earlier periods are modified or ignored in order to made full use of the natural scenery. The buildings of Qingyinge are laid out in an irregular plot on the narrow piece of land between the Black Dragon River and the White Dragon River. The site is large and the winding foot path is 50 km, taking several days to walk. There are cable cars to top level of the mountain.


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

thanks for sharing.
all people say india has most diverse scenery, but i'll say china wins the title.


----------



## andypandy (Apr 28, 2004)

stunning! i've been wanting to visit china for ages now...this is great, please keep up this thread!


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*View along Jiulong River, Fujian*

*2008.01.21*



Fujian's position in China:


Jiulong River or Jiulong Jiang is the largest river in southern Fujian, and the second largest in Fujian, China. With a length of 258km and a basin of 14,700km², its origin is within the city of Longyan. It flows into the Taiwan Strait.


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

riasbaixas said:


> *2008.01.20*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is Mt Emei from Google Earth.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Fishing near Gujiatun, Liaoning*

*2008.01.22*



Liaoning's position in China:


Liaoning (辽宁) is located in the southern part of China's Northeast.
The modern province was established in 1907 as Fengtian province and the name was changed to Liaoning in 1929.
Liaoning borders the Yellow Sea (Korea Bay) and the Bohai Gulf in the south as you can see the picture.


----------



## Infrasuper Planet (Nov 2, 2007)

^^ Tranquility
I Adore Sunset Photographs


----------



## GENGIBRE12 (Jun 26, 2007)

riasbaixas said:


> *2008.02.04*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^^^^:cheers:


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

It looks scary!


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Lushan at sunrise, Jiangxi*

*2008.02.15*



Jiangxi's position in China:


Mount Lu (庐山) also known as Mount Lushan, is a mountain situated south of the city of Jiujiang in Jiangxi Province, near Lake Poyang. Its highest point is the Dahanyang Peak (1.5 km above sea level). The mountain is a prominent tourist attraction, especially domestically.


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

riasbaixas said:


> 我去中国好几次一年了，但我只知道最重要的城市，北京，上海，香港和部分省，陕西，江苏，广东，广西，福建，浙江，内蒙古， … …
> sorry, I must improve my chinese


your chinese is very good, and your pics are amazing.:banana:


----------



## salceson (Dec 30, 2007)

riasbaixas!
Probably the best posts on the entire forum!
Superb pictures
Brilliant text information
Great work 
Taste terrific
thxs a lot for your effort!


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

riasbaixas said:


> 我去中国好几次一年了，但我只知道最重要的城市，北京，上海，香港和部分省，陕西，江苏，广东，广西，福建，浙江，内蒙古， … …
> sorry, I must improve my chinese


對於西班牙人，你的中文非常好，我不能說中文，可惜 

尼斯的照片!!


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*The 108 dagodas near Qingtongxia, Ningxia*

*2008.02.16*



Ningxia's location in China:


Qingtongxia (青铜峡) is a city in the province of Ningxia in the north of China. Qingtongxia has more than 100,000 people. Most of them are Muslim. The most famous monument is composed by 108 dagodas which are on a slope on the Yellow River.
Dagodas or stupas, are a type of Buddhist mound-like structure found across the Indian subcontinent and other parts of Asia (Thailand,..). Other names are chedi or tope.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Lijiang River National Park, Guangxi*

*2008.02.17*



GuangXi's position in China:


The Li River or Li Jiang (漓江) is a river in Guangxi Province, China. The Li River originates in the Mao'er Mountains in Xing'an county and flows through Guilin, Yangshuo and Pingle, down into the Xi Jiang, the western tributary of the Pearl River in Wuzhou, its course of 437 kilometers is flanked by green hills. Cormorant fishing is often associated with the Lijiang. Its unusual hillsides have often been compared to those at Halong Bay, Vietnam. Along the 100-kilometer stretch of the Li River, mountain peaks rise into the sky. It is one of China's most famous scenic areas.

This is a special post for me. I went on the Lijiang river cruise three months ago. Here's a video which shows a cruise through the river


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Amur River aka Black Dragon river, Heilongjiang*

*2008.02.18*



Heilongjiang's position in China


The Amur River is the world's ninth longest river, forming the border between the Russian Far East and Northeastern China. In many historical references these two geopolitical entities are known as Outer Manchuria (Russian Manchuria) and Inner Manchuria, respectively. The Chinese province of Heilongjiang on the south bank of the river is named after it, as is the Russian Amur Oblast on the north bank.
The Amur River is a very important symbol of (and an important geopolitical factor in) Chinese-Russian relations. The Amur was especially important in the period of time following the Sino-Soviet political split in the 1960s.
The name Black River was used by the Manchu and the Qing Dynasty who always regarded this river as sacred.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Moonlight at Yalong Bay, Hainan*

*2008.02.19*



Hainan's position in China


Yalong Bay (亚龙湾), is a 7.5km beach located southeast of Sanya City, Hainan Province. It is also known as the Yalong Bay National Resort. The climate is warm and sunny all year around, and Sanya is known as China's Hawaii. 
Regarded as the best beach in Hainan Province, many internationally-operated hotels have been constructed at Yalong Bay, including the Gloria Resort (the first five star resort in China), Sheraton Sanya Resort, Marriott Hotel


----------



## Yevtte (Feb 4, 2008)

riasbaixas said:


> 我去中国好几次一年了，但我只知道最重要的城市，北京，上海，香港和部分省，陕西，江苏，广东，广西，福建，浙江，内蒙古， … …
> sorry, I must improve my chinese


 you're soooooooo modest.


----------



## The Cebuano Exultor (Aug 1, 2005)

*@ riasbaixas*

^^ Wow! Amazing pictures of the many jaw-dropping landscapes of China. :uh::bow:

BTW, were you the one who took those pictures? If you did, what sort and brand of camera did you use? :?


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

^^ My camera is a Sony Alpha A100 but I only took some photos. I found the rest of them on internet.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Wolong National Nature Reserve, Sichuan*

*2008.02.20*



Sichuan's position in China:


Wolong National Nature Reserve (卧龙自然保护区) is a protected area located in Sichuan Province. Established in 1963, the reserve covers an area of about 200,000 hectares. There are over 4,000 different species recorded in the reserve. Wolong National Nature Reserve houses more than 150 highly endangered giant pandas.
In June 1980, the China Research and Conservation Center for the Giant Panda was established with the efforts of both World Wildlife Fund (WWF) and the Chinese government. To this date, researchers have conducted many breeding research on giant pandas and have successfully bred 66 panda cubs.


----------



## null (Dec 11, 2002)

Jonesy55 said:


> 對於西班牙人，你的中文非常好，我不能說中文，可惜
> 
> 尼斯的照片!!



尼斯(Nice) is a French city here

Nice(french city) and nice(pleasant or pleasing or agreeable in nature or appearance) are two different words in Chinese

you can say 好看的照片 here


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

^^Thank you.


----------



## The Cebuano Exultor (Aug 1, 2005)

*@ riasbaixas*



riasbaixas said:


> ^^ My camera is a *Sony Alpha A100* but I only took some photos. I found the rest of them on internet.


Nice.



riasbaixas said:


> ^^ My camera is a Sony Alpha A100 but I only took some photos. *I found the rest of them on internet.*


Oh...I see.

:cheers:


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Quanzhou City from Mt. Qingyuan, Fujian*

*2008.02.21*



Fujian's position in China:


Quanzhou (泉州) is a city in southeastern Fujian province. It borders all other prefecture-level cities in Fujian but two (Ningde and Nanping) and faces the Taiwan Strait. In older English works, its name may appear as Chinchew or Chinchu. In medieval Western accounts it is known as Zaytun or Zaitun, from an Arabic transcription.
Quanzhou was established in 718 during the Chinese Tang Dynasty. In those days, Guangzhou was China's greatest seaport, but this status would be surpassed later by Quanzhou. During the Song Dynasty and Yuan Dynasty, Quanzhou was one of the world's largest seaports, hosting a large community of foreign-born inhabitants from across the Eurasian world. Due to its reputation, Quanzhou has been called the starting point of the Silk Road via the sea.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Frozen Coastline at sunrise, Huludao, Liaoning*

*2008.02.22*



Liaoning's position in China:


Huludao (葫芦岛) is a city in southwestern Liaoning Province. It is one of the two municipal cities (the other one is Jinzhou) in the Liaoxi Corridor. Founded as a municipality in 1989 (first called Jinxi，then renamed Huludao in 1994), Huludao had a population of 2.73 million up to 2004.
It lies in the southwest of Liaoning Province, with Jinzhou city on its east, Shanhai Pass on its west, and Liaodong Bay (East Liaoning Bay) of the Bohai Sea on its south.
Huludao (Suizhong county) is the hometown of China's first astronaut Yáng Lìwěi.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*West Lake, Hangzhou, Zhejiang*

*2008.02.23*






Zhejiang


Xī Hú (西湖), literally "West Lake", is a famous fresh water lake located in central Hangzhou, in Zhejiang province of eastern China.
The lake is divided by three causeways called Su Di (苏堤) , Bai Di (白堤), and Yanggong Di (杨公堤).
The name Xī Hú is also used by a large number of lakes in China and surrounding countries (with 800 lakes of the same name in China according to Lonely Planet). However, the lake in Hangzhou is the most famous of these.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*The Great Hall of the People, Chongqing*

*2008.02.24*






Chongqing province's position in China:


Chongqing (重庆) is the largest and most populous of the People's Republic of China's four provincial-level municipalities, and the only one in the less densely populated western half of China. Formerly (until 14 March 1997) a sub-provincial city within Sichuan Province, the municipality of Chongqing had a registered population of 31.442.300 in 2005. 
The boundaries of Chongqing municipality reach much further into the city's hinterland than the boundaries of the other three provincial level municipalities (Beijing, Shanghai and Tianjin), and much of the municipality, which is roughly the size of Austria, is rural. 
The population of the urban area of Chongqing proper was 4.1 million in 2005. Its abbreviated name, 渝 (Yú), is derived from the old name of a part of the Jialing River that runs through Chongqing and feeds the Yangtze River.
The city is home to one of the largest public assembly buildings in China, the Great Hall of the People, built in modern times but emulating traditional architectural styles. This is adjacent to the densely populated and hilly central district, with narrow streets and pedestrian only walkways.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Xiling Gorge, Hubei*

*2008.02.25*



Hubei's position in China:


Starting from Xiangxi (Fragrant Stream) Kou of Zigui County in the west and ending at Nanjin Pass in the east, Xiling Gorge (西陵峡), zigzagging about 49 miles, is the longest gorge among the three gorges (三峽) of the Yangtze River. Because of numerous reefs and odd-shaped stones existing in rapid shoals, the gorge is also well known for its danger. 
Scenery along the Xiling Gorge is spectacular. Some renowned streams, springs, stones and karst caves can be found along this section. 
The Xiling Gorge, around half the length of the Three Gorges, is actually a series of four different gorges: Precious Sword, Horse Lung & Ox Liver, Soundless Bell, and Shadow Play Gorges.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Sunset in the snow. Photo taken near Zhangbei, Hebei*

*2008.02.26*



Hebei's position in China:


Zhangbei or Changpei, Hebei, is a county formerly in the Chahar province. It is 40 km north northeast of Zhangjiakou. The city of Zhangbei is the seat of the county government.
In 1937, it was declared an open war between China and Japan. On December 8, 1937, Prince Of Mongolian Wang declared the independence of the remaining part of Inner Mongolia (the provinces of Chahar and Suiyuan) with the name of Mengkiang or Mengkukuo and signed some agreements of rapprochement with Japan and Manchukuo, Inner Mongolia doing a puppet of the Japanese Empire. The capital was established in Zhangbei (currently in Hebei) extending the control of the puppet government of Hohhot to the region. In August 1945, Mengkiang was taken by Soviet troops in Outer Mongolia in Operation Storm in August. 
At the end of the Second World War, the Communist Party of China took practically all of Manchuria with Soviet support and established the Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region in 1947 following the Soviet nationalities policy. Initially the autonomous region only included region Hulunbuir.
Nowadays, Zhangbei belongs to Hebei province.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Market Tower, Ming Qing Jie Road, Pingyao, Shanxi*

*2008.02.27*



Shanxi's position in China:


Pingyao (平遥) is a city and county in central Shanxi province. It lies about 715 km from Beijing and 80 km from the provincial capital, Taiyuan. During the Qing Dynasty, Pingyao was a financial center of China. 
It is now renowned for its well-preserved ancient city wall, and is a *UNESCO World Heritage Site*. 
Pingyao is located on the eastern banks of the Fen River, and is in the southwestern edge of the Taiyuan basin. Pingyao's economy is largely agricultural and the region is famed for its beef. 
In 1986, the People's Republic of China designated Pingyao as one of the Chinese Historic and Cultural Cities. It became a World Heritage Site in 1997, included also the outlying Zhenguo Temple and Shuanglin Temple.

Pingyao's location within China:


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

thanks for your hard working. nice photos. please keep coming.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Jiaozhou Bay, Jiaozhouwan Expressway-Nvgukou Grand Bridge, Shandong*

*2008.02.28*



Shandong's position in China:


The Jiaozhou Bay was a German colonial concession which existed from 1898 to 1914. It was located in the imperial province of Shandong on the southern coast of the Shandong Peninsula in northern China. Jiaozhou was romanized as Kiaochow, Kiauchau or Kiao-Chau in English and Kiautschou in German. Qingdao (Tsingtao) was the administrative center.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Yellow River Bridge just outside Zhengzhou, Henan*

*2008.02.29*



Henan's position in China:


Zhengzhou (郑州), formerly called Zhengxian is the capital of Henan province. Located just north of the province's centre and south of the Yellow River.
The name of Zhengzhou came from Sui Dynasty (AD 581), albeit it was located in Chenggao, another town. The government moved to the contemporary city during Tang Dynasty.


----------



## hzkiller (Feb 2, 2006)

加油 很不错 超喜欢


----------



## ChingBr (Feb 26, 2008)

Riasbaixas this is the best thread of the entire forum! For how long do you lived in China? Keep the pictures coming!


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Gyantse with the Dzong fortress in the background, Tibet (Xizang)*

*2008.03.01*



Tibet's position in China:


Gyantse (江孜镇) is a town located in Gyangzê County, Shigatse Prefecture. It is 3,977 metres (13,050 feet) above sea level, and is strategically located in the Nyang-chu Valley on the ancient trade routes from the Chumbi Valley, Yatung and Sikkim, which met here. From Gyantse, routes led to Shigatse downstream and also over the Karo La (Pass) to Central Tibet. 
The fortress guarded the southern approaches to the Tsangpo Valley and Lhasa. 
Gyantse is the fourth largest city in Tibet (after Lhasa, Shigatse and Chamdo). It is often referred to as the "Hero City" because during the British Younghusband expedition of 1904, the 500 soldiers of the Gyantse fort resisted in a siege of several weeks, before they were overcome by the superior equipment of the British.
Gyantse is notable for its magnificent tiered Kumbum of the Palcho Monastery, the largest chörten (stupa) in Tibet. The Kumbum was commissioned by a Gyantse prince in 1427. This religious structure contains 77 chapels in its six floors, and is illustrated with over 10,000 murals, many showing a strong Nepali influence which have survived pretty well intact. They are the last of this type in Tibet. Many of the restored clay statues are of less artistry than the destroyed originals - but they are still spectacular. 
The town was nearly destroyed in 1954 and was largely emptied of people by the Chinese in 1959. During the Cultural Revolution the monastery and Kumbum were ransacked or destroyed.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Xilin Gol grassland, Inner mongolia*

*2008.03.02*



Inner Mongolia's position in China:


Xilin Gol (锡林郭勒盟) is one of 12 prefecture level divisions of Inner Mongolia. The capital is Xilinhot, the area is 202,580 km². The economy is based on mining and agriculture. In 2000, there were 975,168 inhabitants.
Xilin Gol Biosphere Reserve is situated in the Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region, about 600 km north of Beijing. It was established as China’s first grassland biosphere reserve in 1987 to protect the biodiversity of a typical steppe ecosystem and to develop models of sustainable grassland resource use for improved well-being of the local people. The area is extensively grazed by wild herbivores and domestic livestock managed mainly by sedentary herders.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Shuishang Park area, Tianjin*

*2008.03.03*



Tianjin's position in China:


Shuishang Park is a famous scenic spot in Tianjin. Its location was called "Qing long tan" – the black dragon's pool. The vigor-overflowing greens – green trees, green grass, green lotus, greet the eye everywhere. If getting a bird's eye view, one may see that pieces of emerald greens are floating on the dragon's pool. Therefore, Shuishang Park gains the elegant name "Longtan Fu Cui".
Shuishang Park is located in the southwest of Tianjin and features lakes, islands and pavilions. It has an amusement park and paddle boats may be hired.
Given the incomparable beauty of this park, Tianjin's largest, it is difficult to comprehend that this was once a brick-making site. Opened in 1951, the park features three lakes (West, East and South), all perfect for floating about in rented rowboats. A constellation of 13 islets dot East Lake and are connected by a series of pedestrian arch bridges. Ornate pavilions and towers occupy each islet. The park also houses a kid's amusement center.


----------



## ChingBr (Feb 26, 2008)

Keep the photos coming!


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*End of the 2nd Round*

Thanks for your comments!!


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Chao Lake, Anhui*

*2008.03.04*



Anhui's position in China:


Chao Lake (巢湖) is located at the juncture of Chaohu and Hefei cities in the middle of Anhui Province and is one of the five largest fresh-water lakes in China. 
The lake is named for its resemblance to a bird's nest. According to legend, the site of the lake was once a prosperous city named Chaozhou. Because of sins of its people, it was cursed by the heavens and ordered to be destroyed by flood. The task was to be carried out by a white dragon who was only able to find one good person, an old lady ('Lao' in Chinese) surnamed Jiao. After the destruction of Chaozhou, only the old lady and her daughter were saved. They became the two islands emerging from the lake. This legend may in fact be rooted in geological history, since Lake Chao is located on the intersection of several major faultlines, of which the most famous is the Tan Lu Fault which caused the great 1976 Tangshan earthquake in its northern section.
Covering an area of about 750 square kilometers (290 square miles), Chao Lake is a national key scenic spot. The lake is dotted with many tourist sites, such as Laoshan Island, Zhongmiao Temple, the three famous hot springs - Bantang, Tang Pool and Fragrant Spring, four national forest parks and five water-eroded caves.


----------



## hzkiller (Feb 2, 2006)

woooooo!your pictures so new!


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Snow in Beiwuhuan (5th Ring Road), Beijing*

*2008.03.05*



Beijing's location in China:


Beijing is one of the very few cities to possess multiple ring roads (or beltways). 
Beijing's 5th Ring Road (五环路) is a ring road encircling the city about 10 kilometers away from the city centre and links the suburban areas of Huantie, Shigezhuang, Dingfuzhuang and Ciqu. It also passes through the Beijing Development Area. It navigates through very barren land in the south before heading west toward the Fragrant Hills.
Due to its proximity to future Olympic venues, it has been nicknamed the "Olympic Avenue".


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Arhat Temple, Chongqing*

*2008.03.06*



Chongqing's position in China:


Chongqing Arhat Temple (罗汉寺), an ancient Buddhist temple and monastery, is situated in the busiest downtown area of Chongqing. Originally built about 1,000 years ago, during the Song Dynasty, it was rebuilt in 1752 and again in 1945. The present clay arhats were molded in the spring of 1986. More recently, the construction work of the Depository of Buddhist Texts and the Meditation Room has been completed, and the carving and molding are underway.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Beautiful country. Soem pics are really stunning.


----------



## khangu (Aug 26, 2005)

I can't believe you've been to so many places to take so many beautiful photos.

I would need to have won lotto and take a whole year off to get to these kind of diverse locations and take the photos you did.

Good job, loking forward to more. This is the definitive guide to China's landscapes.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Min River and Zhongzhoudao Island, Fuzhou, Fujian*

*2008.03.07*



Fujian's position in China:


Fuzhou (福州), also seen as Foochow, Fuchow or Fuh-chau in earlier Western documents, is the capital of Fujian (福建) province. 
It is one ofthe fourteen open coastal cities in China. Situated by the East Sea and in the lower reaches of the Min River, this area of 12,153 square kilometres is populated with 5.83 million people. 
The city of Fuzhou is alternatively called Three Hills. The Yu, Wu and Screen Hills, all verdant with flourishing trees and grass, form a triangle inside the city. The White and Black Pagodas, elegant and slim as they are, face each other from the Yu and Wu hills. The Min River flows through the city, carrying along with it the reflections of trees and flowers. As it is said, "Three Hills, Two Pagodas and a River" constitute the unique landscape of Fuzhou City.
The city tree is Banyan Jasmine flower is known as the symbolic flower of the city.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*The Qilian Mountains, Gansu*

*2008.03.08*



Gansu's position in China:


The Qilian Shan (祁连山), also called Nan Shan (南山) or "southern mountains", is a northern outlier of the Kunlun Mountains, forming the border between the Qinghai and the Gansu provinces of northern China. The mountains are the source of the Ejin (Heihe) River.
The range stretches from the south of Dunhuang some 800 km to the southeast, forming the western border of the Gansu Corridor. Formerly the mountain range was named Richthofen Range after Ferdinand von Richthofen.


----------



## ChingBr (Feb 26, 2008)

God this last pic is so beautiful. I've seen some good shoots of Tibet, but I didn't know Gansu. Nice mountains!


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Upper Reservoir of Guangzhou Pumped-Storage Power Station, Conghua, Guangdong*

*2008.03.09*


广州抽水蓄能电厂上水库

Guangdong's position in China:


Guangzhou Pumped-Storage Power Station (GPSPS) is the largest pumped storage power station in the world which supports the Guangdong and CLP’s power systems. 
The 2,400 megawatt (MW) facility has a 535 metres (m) head and eight 300 MW power generation units. The pumped storage power station is capable of absorbing surplus power from the nuclear power station during the night trough (low demand) and releasing power for handling the daytime peak load (high demand).
The Plant can thus complement the Daya Bay nuclear power station, the surplus electricity from which is used to pump water to the upper reservoir, to be released to supply electricity during peak periods by running the water to the lower reservoir and hydro-power generation. The response time of this pumped storage Power station is the fastest among all types, and is totally environmentally friendly. It does not produce harmful pollutants like some traditional power stations.
The site in Conghua was well chosen as it has the ideal geological condition, with quality granite rock bed which would keep water. It has natural valleys that readily formed into upper and lower reservoirs with a head difference and a good catchment area. Conghua has become Guangzhou's "back garden" due to its natural environment of "green hills, clean waters and blue sky".


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

nice job!


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Dragon's Backbone Rice Terraces, Longsheng County, Guangxi*

*2008.03.10*



Guanxi's position in China:


Located approximately 27 kilometers (about 16 miles) southeast of Longsheng County, a vast region of rice terraces stretches layer upon layer, coiling around from the base of Longji (the dragon's backbone) Mountain to its summit. This is the most amazing terrace in China, the Dragon's Backbone Rice Terraces. Construction of the terraces began in the Yuan Dynasty (1271-1368), and continued until the early Qing Dynasty (1644-1911) when construction was completed. The Dragon's Backbone Rice Terraces are the culmination of both the profound wisdom and strenuous labor of the Zhuang people.


----------



## toddhubert (Jan 6, 2008)

riasbaixas said:


> *2008.03.09*
> 
> 
> 广州抽水蓄能电厂上水库
> ...


I've been there last year, quite good!


----------



## foxmulder (Dec 1, 2007)

never stop man!


----------



## pauletta (Mar 6, 2008)

my favorite country  CHINA :)


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Huangguoshu Waterfall National Park, Guizhou*

*2008.03.11*








黄果树大瀑布

Guizhou's position in China:


Huangguoshu Falls (literally "Yellow-Fruit Tree Falls") is a waterfall located on the Baihe River in Anshun, Guizhou Province. It is 74 m (243 feet) high and 81 m (266 feet) wide. It is the largest waterfall in Asia.
Huangguoshu Falls borders Zhennning County and Guanling County. 
In the middle of the waterfall is a cave that arches into the cliffside and is curtained by a sheet of water. A path has been cut into the cliff behind the fall which gives you a beautiful view through the cascading water. 
Together with minor waterfalls, the charms of Huangguoshu Waterfall are a natural tourist drawing card. Hospitable ethic groups add the human touch.


----------



## ChingBr (Feb 26, 2008)

Beautiful pics as usual! Simply beautiful! Thank you very much for posting Riasbaixas!


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Sunset at Yangpu Peninsula, Hainan*

*2008.03.12*



Hainan's position in China:


Hainan is the largest oceanic province and economic special zone in China. In 1992, the State Council approved to set up Yangpu Economic Development Zone with an area of 31 square kilometers and investors are entitled to enjoy the special preferential policies for making investment in Yangpu Special Zone，Development Zone and Free Trade Zone.
Lying on the Yangpu Peninsula in the northwest of Hainan Province, the zone is 128 km from Haikou and 145 km from Haikou Meilan International Airport. Surrounded by sea in three sides with 24 km long coastline, it is home to Yangpu Harbor-a state category-one port, which is strategically located on the international sea route of Singapore-Hong Kong-Shanghai-Osaka and near to Viet Nam's Haiphong, Guangzhou, Zhanjiang or Beihai. 
Yangpu Peninsula features broad sea area and deep seawater with over 20 bays and about 150 km long coastline including more than 70 km long deepwater coastline.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Countryside near Baoding, Hebei*

*2008.03.13*



Hebei's position in China:


Field experiment, plots bunded for separate irrigation, on a field visit near Baoding, Hebei.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Huanan Coal Railway, Heilongjiang*

*2008.03.14*



Heilongjiang's position in China:


The former forestry railway of Huanan survived by serving several small coal mines around Hongguang. The line has some very steep gradients, and normally coal trains leaving Lixin are banked by a C2 up to the summit. There are plenty of good photo positions, in my opinion this line is the most photogenic narrow gauge line, remained in Heilongjiang province.
The HuaNan Coal Railway survives, but for how long no one knows because the mines it serves are small, inefficient, and arguably unsafe. The HuangJingGou line suddenly ended operation earlier last year. One or two narrow gauge forestry lines may remain, but only with diesels, as well as a scattering of other industrial narrow gauge lines both steam and diesel.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Bridge across the Yellow River, Luoyang, Henan*

*2008.03.15*



Henan's position in China:


Luoyang (洛阳) is a city in western Henan province. It borders the provincial capital of Zhengzhou to the east. Situated on the central plain of China, one of cradles of the Chinese civilization, Luoyang was one of the Four Great Ancient Capitals of China.
Luoyang has had several names over the centuries, including "Luoyi" (洛邑) and "Luozhou (洛州)", though Luoyang has been its primary name. It has been called, during various periods, "Dongdu" (東都, meaning the Eastern Capital, during the Tang Dynasty), "Xijing" (西京, meaning the West Capital, during the Song Dynasty), or "Jingluo" (京洛, meaning the general capital for China).
The origin of the name "Luoyang" is the city's location to the north of the Luo River


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

great pics! keep coming.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Sunset over Hong Kong Island and Victoria Harbour as seen from Kowloon, Hong Kong*

*2008.03.16*



Hong Kong's position in China:




Hong Kong Island (香港岛) is an island in the southern part of Hong Kong.
The island had a population of 3,000 inhabitants scattered in a dozen fishing villages when it was occupied by the United Kingdom in the First Opium War in 1842, and the City of Victoria was then established on the island by the British Force in honor of Queen Victoria. The Central area on the island is the historical, political and economic centre of Hong Kong. The northern coast of the island forms the southern shore of the Victoria Harbour, which is largely responsible for the development of Hong Kong due to its deep waters favoured by large trade ships.
The island is home to many of the most famous sights in Hong Kong, such as "The Peak", Ocean Park, many historical sites and various large shopping centres. The mountain ranges across the island are also famous for hiking. The northern part of Hong Kong Island together with Kowloon forms the core urban area of Hong Kong. 
The island is also sometimes locally referred to as "the Island side" (in specific reference to the south side of the Victoria Harbour).


----------



## zergling (Jul 5, 2004)

really awesome


----------



## Red flag's egg (May 6, 2007)

riasbaixas said:


> *2008.03.14*
> 
> 
> 
> .



this is awesome, the train looks so cool with heavy smoke
but it also givees heavy polution....hno:


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Shennong River, Hubei*

*2008.03.17*



Hubei's position in China:


Shen Nong Stream is a tributary of the Yangtze River, located in the Hubei Province of central China. Originally the Shen Nong Stream watercourse consisted of a wild river traversing a tortuous alignment flanked by almost vertical limestone cliffs; however, since the beginning of the construction of the Three Gorges Dam downstream on the Yangtze, the water level has risen approximately 155 meters at the mouth of Shen Nong Stream.(Jin, 2006) The lower reaches of the Shen Nong Stream are presently a torpidly flowing river, most of whose previously scenic vertical gorge is now submerged. By the completion of the dam construction in 2009, a further 20 meters of gorge will be inundated. Shen Nong Stream is also known by its Chinese name of "Shen Nong Xi".


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Hailuogou Glacier and Gongga Shan, Sichuan*

*2008.03.31*









Sichuan


Hailuogou (Conch Gully) National Glacier Forest Park is located on the eastern side of Gonggar Mountain in Luding County of Tibetan Autonomous Prefecture of Garze, Sichuan Province. It is 319 km from Chengdu, the capital city of Sichuan Province and 105 km from Kangding, where administrative organs of the Garze Autonomous Prefecture are located. Glaciers in Hailuogou are typical modern marine glaciers, which are rarely found either in low-latitude places or at low altitude. Its lowest point is only 2,850 meters above sea level. 
The park boasts many geographic attractions, including ancient glaciers, grand glacier cascade, virgin forests, wild animals and hot springs, etc. 
Glaciers cover 31 square kilometers of the Conch Gully. Classified as Modern Glacier, they came into being 16 million years ago. The Grand Glacier Cascade, 1,000 meters in height and 1,000 meters in width, is the only one in the world. Its 6 km glacier tongue penetrates into the virgin forest, forming a rare natural landscape with the blend of glacier and forest.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Tianjin Port Facilities, Tianjin*

*2008.04.01*



Tianjin's location in China:


The Port of Tianjin (天津港) is located to the west of Bohai Bay and in the estuary of the Haihe River. It is 170 km south east of Beijing and east of Tianjin city. It is the start of the Asia Euro Rail Bridge. It is the largest man made seaport and river port in mainland China.
The port trades with more than 300 ports in 160 countries and regions around the world. It has over 10 regular shipping lines. Tianjin Port includes a Free Trade Zone which is 5 km² within the port area. The Free Trade Zone helps develop Tianjin as an important transport hub as well as an industrial centre. 
The Port of Tianjin is operated by Tianjin Port Company Limited, an SSE 50 company.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Lin Zhi, Ba Song Lake, Zha Xi Island, Tibet*

*2008.04.02*















Tibet


Basong Lake is at 2,000m altitude with an area of 22km2. The depth of its water is 25m. It is surrounded by mountains, valleys and forests. It is a good area for botanical expedition.


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

beautiful lake, the colour of the water is weired.


----------



## liliib (Jul 25, 2006)

wow, just amazing, speechless..........GOOD job and thank you very much. Please keep going


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Shipton's Arch, Xinjiang*

*2008.04.03*


Shipton's Arch south face 6km away.

*Extra photo*



Xinjiang's position in China:


Shipton's Arch, also known as Tushuk Tash (Pierced Rock in Uyghur) and 天洞, meaning Hole in Heaven in Chinese, is a conglomerate natural arch, located to the West-northwest of Kashgar, in China's Xinjiang Uyghur Autonomous Region.
This is probably the world's tallest natural arch. Though long familiar to locals, it was visited in 1947 by English mountaineer Eric Shipton, while he was traveling between Tashkent and Kashgar and made known to the West in his book Mountains of Tartary. The arch once figured in the Guinness Book of Records for its exceptional height, but editors of the book could not verify the location of the arch exactly, so the listing was dropped.
It was only as recently as May 2000 that an expedition sponsored by National Geographic rediscovered the arch for foreigners. Today, several companies operating out of Kashgar offer day trips to the arch for tourists. The arch is about a two to three hour drive from Kashgar, half of which is off-road. Renting a jeep from Kashgar to the arch for the day cost about ¥1000, making it highly accessible to the average traveler. As the arch has become commercialized, ladders have been placed to make the scramble to the base of the arch easier, and evidence of other travelers is visible at the site.
The height of the arch is estimated to be 1,200 feet, about the height of the Empire State Building. The span of the arch is roughly 180 feet. The "true" height of the arch is debatable: viewing the arch from the east (normal approach route) it appears to be 200 feet tall from the top of the 100 foot rubble pile; from the west side (approachable via a technical canyon ascent), the height is closer to the estimated 1,200 feet. The height depends upon what constitutes the base of the arch, which is either the base of the rubble pile (which is partially under the arch and where the span achieves its maximum width) or the floor of the west side canyon head, 900 feet lower.



^^ Thanks *null*. I discovered this place watching your post http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=540840
:cheers:


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*JingshaJiang river, Yunnan*

*2008.04.04*



Yunnan's position in China:


The Jinshajiang river is an important mainstream section of the Yangtze river. From the source to Yibin, it runs through 4 province(region) of Qinghai,Tibet,Sichuan and Yunnan with a length of 3500km,a fall of 5100m and a drainage area of about 500 thousand km2 ,which accounts for 55.5% of the total length, 95% of the total fall and 27.8% of the total drainage area of the Yangtze river respectively.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Jianglanshan, near Quzhou, Zhejiang*

*2008.04.05*



Zhejiang's position in China:


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*End of the 3rd Round*


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Hefei, Anhui*

*2008.04.06*



Anhui's position in China:


Hefei (合肥), literally "Junction of the (South) Fei Rivers", is a prefecture-level city and the provincial capital of Anhui province. Located in central Anhui, the name Hefei was first given to a county set up under the Han dynasty in the 2nd century BC. Because of its location on a mountain saddle between northern and southern states, Hefei was frequently fought over in the 4th to 11th centuries AD.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Kunming Lake, Summer Palace, Beijing*

*2008.04.07*



Beijing's location in China:


Kunming Lake (昆明湖) is the central lake on the grounds of the Summer Palace in Beijing. Together with the Longevity Hill, Kunming Lake forms the key landscape features of the Summer Palace gardens.
With an area of 2.2 square kilometers, Kunming Lake covers approximately three quarters of the Summer Palace grounds. It is fairly shallow with an average depth of only 1.5 meter. Since the lake develops a solid ice cover in winter, it is used for ice skating.
Kunming Lake is a man-made lake. Its predecessors were called Wengshan (Jar Hill) Pond and Xihu Lake. They were reservoirs which had been used as sources of water both for the city and irrigation of fields over a period of 3,500 years. Guo Shoujing, a famous astronomer and engineer in his time, developed it into a reservoir for the capital of the Yuan Dynasty in 1291. The conversion of the area into an imperial garden was commissioned by the Qianlong Emperor with the work being carried out between 1750 and 1764 . In the course of creating the gardens, the lake area was extended by a workforce of almost 10,000 laborers.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Hongya Cave (Hongyadong), Chongqing*

*2008.04.08*





*Extra photo. Night view.*



Chongqing's location in China:


Hongya Cave is located in the Bing river region of Jiefangbei Cangbai Road in the core of Chongqing city where the intersection of Yangtze River and JiaLing River was.
It is an integration of city tourist landscape, commercial recreation landscape and city humanities landscape. Characterizing by the traditional Bayu architectural style “diaojiao floor”, tourists can enjoy delicious food of the world here. It is also the new horizon of leisure entertainment. 
Hongya Cave has four main streets namely Paper Salt River bars Street, Tiancheng Lane Bayu affectionate Street, Table delicacies of grand banquet Street, and cities balcony of unknown land Customs. The entire four streets embody the trendy fashion elements and becoming the pillar of nightlife of Chongqing city.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Old Mansions in Gulangyu Island, Fujian*

*2008.04.09*



Fujian's position in China:


Gulanyu is a tourist island off the coast of Xiamen, Fujian province in southern China, about one km2 in area.
As a place of residence for Westerners during Xiamen's colonial past, Gulangyu is famous for its architecture and for hosting China's only piano museum, giving it the nickname of "Piano Island" or "The Town of Pianos" (鋼琴之鄉) or "The Island of Music" (音樂之島). There are over 200 pianos on this island.
The Chinese name also has musical roots, as gu lang means drum waves so-called because of the sound generated by the ocean waves hitting the reefs. Yu means "islet".
The island of Gulangyu is a pedestrian only destination, where the only vehicles on the islands are several fire trucks and passenger transport vehicles. The narrow streets on the island, together with the architecture of various styles around the world, gives the island a unique appearance.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*The first Yellow River bends, near Maqu, Gannan Prefecture, Gansu*

*2008.04.10*





Situated in southwestern Gansu, on the northeast rim of the Qinghai-Tibet Plateau, the Gannan Tibet Autonomous Prefecture covers an area of 138,100 square kilometers. It is inhabited by several ethnic groups but the majority are Tibetans. 
Rising more than 3,000 meters above sea level, the area is dominated by mountains and highland pastures with a cold yet humid climate. Tourist spots featuring Tibetan folk customs, Tibetan Buddhist culture and architecture, and pasture landscapes are mostly concentrated in Xiahe, Hezuo, Luqu, and Maqu. 
Maqu, the first bend on the Yellow River 
When it reaches Maqu, the Yellow River turns abruptly, forming the first of its "eighteen bends" on its course. The river flows sluggishly in Maqu and has many tributaries in the area. The bend area is also noted for its beautiful wooded valleys, lakes, limestone caves, hot springs, and rich fauna and flora resources. In addition, tests show that Maqu is an area free of pollution. Maqu in Tibetan means the Yellow River. Maqu County is the only place in the Yellow River Basin, which took its name from the river. Nurtured by the river and the extensive grasslands, the Tibetans here are honest, optimistic, and friendly. They still retain to some extent the mode of production, lifestyle, and customs prevalent among the nomadic tribes in ancient times in the area. The grassland in Maqu is a pleasant summer resort and an ideal place for people who want to return to nature.


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

keep coming on.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*The fishing port of Zhapo, Hailing Island, Guangdong*

*2008.04.11*



*Extra photo*



Guangdong's position in China:


Zhapo town is a populated place in Guangdong located in Hailing Island, the fourth biggest island in Guangdong. Hailing is named one of the ten most beautiful islands in China.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

This weekend Guangxi and Guizhou


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Moon and Sun Pagodas, Guilin, Guangxi*

*2008.04.12*



*Extra photos. Night view*





Guangxi's position in China:


These pagodas located in Guilin are quite well known in China. Although these pagodas are not ancient monuments they are impressive whether you see them in the day time or lit up at night.
The Sun Pagoda situated in the beautiful Shan Lake stands at 42 meters high and is made of copper. It's China's first all-copper pagoda.
The other seven-storey pagoda is called Moon Pagoda. It's a bit shorter and made of marble.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Terraces near Congjiang, Guizhou*

*2008.04.13*



Guizhou's position in China:


Congjiang (从江) is a city divided by a river on the southeastern border of Guizhou, near Guangxi province.
It is an important transit point as the first major city inside Guizhou on the Sanjiang to Kaili road.


----------



## hzkiller (Feb 2, 2006)

No SHAOXING ?? THANK!


----------



## toddhubert (Jan 6, 2008)

the view in Guilin is absolutely excellent!


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Statue of Guan Yin, Nanshan Temple, Sanya, Hainan*

*2008.04.14*



*Extra photo*





The Guanyin Statue of Hainan, also known as Guan Yin of the South Sea of Sanya, is a 108 metre tall statue of the bodhisattva Guan Yin, sited on the south coast of China's island province Hainan in the Nanshan Culture Tourism Zone near the Nanshan Temple west of Sanya. 
The statue has three aspects; one side faces inland and the other two face the South China Sea, to represent blessing and protection by Guan Yin of China and the whole world. One aspect depicts Guan Yin cradling a sutra in the left hand and gesturing the Vitarka Mudra with the right, the second with her palms crossed, holding a string of prayer beads, and the third holding a lotus. The mantra Om mani padme hum is written in Tibetan script around each aspects' halo. This is currently the third tallest statue in the world.
The statue took six years to build and was enshrined on April 24, 2005, with the participation of 108 eminent monks from various Buddhist groups in Taiwan, Hong Kong, Macao and Mainland China, and tens of thousands of pilgrims. The delegation also included monks from the Theravada and Vajrayana traditions.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

hzkiller said:


> No SHAOXING ?? THANK!


Shaoxing, Zhejiang? I'll post photos taken in Shaoxing very soon


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*The Putuo Zongcheng Temple, Chengde, Hebei*

*2008.04.15*



Hebei


The Putuo Zongcheng Temple (普陀宗乘之庙) of Chengde, Hebei province, is a Qing Dynasty era Buddhist temple complex built between 1767 and 1771, during the reign of the Qianlong Emperor (1735-1796). It is located near the Chengde Mountain Resort, which is south of the Putuo Zongcheng. Along with the equally famed Puning Temple, it is one of the Eight Outer Temples of Chengde. The temple was modeled after the Potala Palace of Tibet, the old sanctuary of the Dalai Lama built a century earlier. Hence the Putuo Zongcheng has been nicknamed the "Little Potala Palace". Since it was modeled after the Potala palace, the temple represents a fusion of Chinese and Tibetan architectural styles. The temple complex covers a surface area of some 220,000 square meters, making it one of the largest in China. Many of its halls and pavilions are adorned with copper and gold tiled roofs, adding to the splendor of the site.
The Putuo Zongcheng Temple was originally dedicated to Qianlong in order to commemorate his birthday, as well as provide Hebei with a temple of equal size and splendor as the Tibetan Potala Palace. The Putuo Zongcheng temple served more functions than just Buddhist ceremony and festival, however. It was also the location that the emperor would gather meetings of different ethnic envoys found throughout the empire. The location served as a peaceful getaway in contrast to the bustling life of the capital Beijing, as well as complimented the nearby hunting grounds that the emperor would enjoy with his hosts.
As of 1994, the Chengde Mountain Resort and Chengde's Eight Outer Temples (including the Putuo Zongcheng Temple) were established as UNESCO World Heritage Sites. Today, the temple remains a site of tourism and local festivities.


----------



## duskdawn (May 13, 2006)

riasbaixas said:


> The temple was modeled after the Potala Palace of Tibet, the old sanctuary of the Dalai Lama built a century earlier. Hence the Putuo Zongcheng has been nicknamed the "Little Potala Palace". Since it was modeled after the Potala palace, the temple represents a fusion of Chinese and Tibetan architectural styles.


Sorry for the off-topic:
Why would the emperor built such a huge Tibetan temple/palace if it is so foreign, another reason Tibet was a part of China at least at the time of this palace was built (actually since hundreds years earlier).
End of the off-topic 
Your pictures are great. Thanks.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

It was just a question of architectural influence IMO. Potala Palace became a model for the Tibetan-Han architectural style, which was very important at the time of this palace was built.
From the Ming Dynasty to the Kangxi and Qianlong period of the Qing Dynasty marked the third climax of the development of Chinese architectural art history. One of the achievements of the Qing Dynasty was that many large-scale Lamaist structures were built in interior areas. The Chengde monasteries near the Chengde Summer Villa is the most important work.
Putuo Zongcheng Temple is modeled on the Potala Palace, but with the addition of many Han architectural techniques.
American skyscrapers built in New York or Chicago over the last century became a model for building skyscrapers in other parts of the world and that style can be recognized today in skyscrapers built in Dubai, China, ...


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Buddha and pagodas, Ji Le Temple, Harbin, Heilongjiang*

*2008.04.16*





Ji Le Temple(极乐寺) located at No.5, Dong-Dazhi Street, Nangang Dist, Harbin, is the biggest Buddhist building group in the Heilongjiang province,. It was constructed between 1921 and 1924. The grounds cover 27.570 square meters and the buildings 5.186 square meters.
Many citizens believed that the Orthodox church influence had damaged the local feng shui, so they donated money to build a Chinese monastery in 1921, the Ji Le Temple.


----------



## Patachou (Dec 1, 2007)

riasbaixas said:


> *2008.04.08*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Pagoda Forest, Shaolin Temple, Song Shan, Henan*

*2008.04.17*





The Pagoda Forest is located about 300 meters west of the Shaolin Monastery in Henan.
The Shaolin Monastery (少林寺) is a Ch'an Buddhist temple at Song Shan, one of the Sacred Mountains of China, in Henan Province. The monastery was built by the Emperor Xiao-Wen in AD 496, and the first abbot of Shaolin was Batuo, (also, Fotuo or Bhadra (the Chinese transposition of Buddha), an Indian dhyana master who came to China in AD 464 to spread Buddhist teachings. Long famous for its association with Chinese martial arts, it is the Mahayana Buddhist monastery perhaps best known to the Western world.
The Pagoda Forest was a graveyard for Buddhist dignitaries through the ages. On average, the pagodas are less than 15 meters (about 49 feet) high. The layer and the shape of a pagoda depend on many factors, such as one's Buddhist status, attainment and prestige during his lifetime. The Pagoda Forest in Shaolin Temple is the largest of China's pagoda complexes.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Tian Tan Buddha (Giant Buddha), Lantau Island, Hong Kong*

*2008.04.18*



*Extra photo*



Hong Kong's location in China:



Tian Tan Buddha (天坛大佛) is a large bronze statue of the Buddha, completed in 1993, and located at Ngong Ping, Lantau Island, in Hong Kong. Also known as the Big Buddha, it is the world's tallest outdoor seated bronze Buddha. The statue is located near Po Lin Monastery and symbolizes the harmonious relationship between man and nature, people and religion. It is a major center of Buddhism in Hong Kong, and is also a popular tourist attraction.
The statue is named Tian Tan Buddha because its base is a model of the Altar of Heaven or Earthly Mount of Tian Tan, the Temple of Heaven in Beijing. It is one of the five large Buddha statues in China. The Buddha statue sits on a lotus throne on top of a three-platform altar. It is surrounded by eight smaller bronze statues representing gods or immortals.
The Buddha is 34 meters high, weighs 250 tonnes, and was the world's tallest outdoor bronze seated Buddha prior to 2007. It reputedly can even be seen as far away as Macau on a clear day. Visitors have to climb 268 steps in order to reach the Buddha, though the site also features a small winding road to the Buddha for vehicles to accommodate the handicapped.
The Tian Tan Buddha was constructed beginning in 1990, and was finished on December 29, 1993, the birthday of Sakyamuni, the historic Buddha. The construction costs of the giant Buddha were estimated to be up to $68 million. It was formed out of 202 separate pieces of bronze. In addition to the exterior components, there is a strong steel framework inside the statue to support the heavy load and wind pressure.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Yellow Crane Tower, Wuhan, Hubei*

*2008.04.19*





Yellow Crane Tower (黄鹤楼) is an historic tower, often rebuilt, that stands on Sheshan (Snake Hill). Yellow Crane Tower itself is a famous tower at the bank of Yangtze River in the town of Wuchang, which is in the city of Wuhan. Tourists can obtain a fine view of the Yangtze River from the top of the tower. Yellow Crane Tower is considered one of the Four Great Towers of China. In its modern version it has the appearance of an ancient tower but is built of modern materials and includes an elevator. Displays are presented at each level. To the east on the hill, a large temple bell may be struck by tourists for a small fee. During the week-long celebration of China's National Day (October 1st), ethnic and court dances are demonstrated in the western yard.
Legend states that a scholar was standing in the tower, when he saw a crane flying past. He asked to hitch a ride on the crane, which took him to the Celestial Palace, and he was never to be seen again.


----------



## ChingBr (Feb 26, 2008)

Keep the pictures coming riasbaixas .


----------



## The Cebuano Exultor (Aug 1, 2005)

*China: The Land of the Pagodas*

Wow! China is, literally, littered with those magnificent pagodas! :banana:

China never ceases to amaze me with its truely remarkable historical and/or national cultural heritage sites. :yes:


----------



## Alexriga (Nov 25, 2007)

It is just amazing! How expensive and safe is public transport in China? So many great places there!


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Mao Zedong's Birthplace, Shaoshan, Hunan*

*2008.04.20*



Hunan


Shaoshan is about forty kilometers west of the county town of Xiangtan, Hunan Province. It is one of the seventy-two peaks of the majestic Mount Hengshan. According to legend, when King Yu was on his way south to inspect the flood control projects, he stopped here and played some ancient Shao music. The place was therefore called Shaoshan, Mount of the Shao Music. A village called Shaoshanchong at the foot of the mountain was where Mao Zedong (1893-1976), the late leader of China was born and grew up. An exhibition hall memorializing Mao's life and revolutionary activities has been built at the town of Shaoshan, formerly Shaoshanchong Village, and is now open to visitors who can stay at the local hotel. There are regular train and bus services between Shaoshan and Changsha.
The tourist attractions in the village are highly propagandorial, but then this is all part and parcel of the Mao image. Loudspeakers will great you on arrival with revolutionary songs and speeches, the village is guarded by sleepily bored soldiers and the history is only partially represented at best. The revolutionary tourist attractions include the Former Residence of Mao Zedong (Mao zedong guju), the Ancestral Temple of the Mao Family, now Comrade Mao's Museum (Mao zedong tongzhi jinianguan), Stone Steles covered with Mao's poems, and a Revolutionary Martyr's Cemetery. The former residence is the most interesting. Entered through a courtyard, the house is of a sunny yellow, mud brick walls, with a nicely thatched roof, and is found on a wooded hillside, above some lush paddy fields. You can visit all of the 13 rooms inside, that include a kitchen, a dining room, three family bedrooms, a guest room and an ancestral hall. Within the rooms are various personal effects of Mao and his parents, as well as photos from Mao's life.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Genghis Khan Temple, Ulan Hot, Inner Mongolia*

*2008.04.21*


成吉思汗庙

Inner Mongolia


The only temple in the world that commemorates the life of Genghis Khan, in the northern Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region. The temple is located in the city of Ulan Hot, the Hong Kong-based World Chinese Advancement Association funded the project in accordance with a recently signed agreement between it and the city’s government. 
Genghis Khan was born into an aristocratic family near the Onon River in Mongolia. In 1206 he unified the Mongol tribes and became Great Khan of the Mongol Empire. He was later conferred with the title of Genghis Khan, meaning “universal ruler” by the supreme assembly. One of his grandsons, Kublai Khan (1215-1294, ruled 1260-1294) later became the first emperor of China’s Yuan Dynasty (1279-1368). 
Built in 1940, the Genghis Khan Temple features architectural styles of the Mongolian, Han and Tibetan nationalities. As a relic site with regional-level protection, the temple attracts more than 200,000 tourists annually. According to the expansion plan, a dozen scenic spots including a palace, an altar and an exhibition hall, will be constructed.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Jinshan Temple, Zhenjiang, Jiangsu*

*2008.04.22*









Jiangsu


The Jinshan Temple, perched atop the hill of the same name the north of the city of Zhenjiang, was originally built during the Eastern Jin Dynasty. 
The buildings on the premises are arranged in layers that hug the hillside in an original fashion. Buildings are attached to buildings to form a group of classical structures whose crimson walls gleam invitingly against the blue sky. The result is a spectacle in which the entire hill looks as if wrapped up by the temple's thick cluster of buildings. Qing emperors, Kangxi and Qianlong, had repeatedly visited the temple during their south China inspection tours. A replica of the Jinshan Temple has been erected in the Mountain Summer Resort of Chengde.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Rice Fields, Xunwu County, Jiangxi*

*2008.04.23*



Jiangxi


Xunwu County (寻乌县) is a subdivision of the administrative Jiangxi province. It is placed under the jurisdiction of the city of Ganzhou prefecture.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Nong'an Liao Tower, Nong'an County, Changchun, Jilin*

*2008.04.24*



Jilin


Nong'an Liao Tower (also known as the Buddha Tower) is in Nong'an County, about 60 kilometers (about 37.3 miles) from Changchun City. The records show that it was built between 983 and 1030 during the Liao Dynasty (916-1125). In view of its history spanning more that a thousand years, this ancient tower has become a must for those come to visit Changchun.
The white tower is made of brick and wood. It is 43 meters tall with 8 angles and 13 floors. On every angle of each floor there are dragons, horses and lions with a four- angled Aeolian bell. The shape of the tower becomes thinner and thinner till the top.
At the top floor, there is a brick room where two bronze Buddha statues and other Buddhist articles were hidden (now it is preserved in Jilin Historical Museum).


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

Alexriga said:


> It is just amazing! How expensive and safe is public transport in China? So many great places there!


cheap and safty, but many people will try to speak english with you:lol:


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*The city of Dali and Erhai Lake, view from Cangshan Mountains, Yunnan*

*2008.05.07*



Yunnan


Erhai Lake (etymologically Ear-shaped Sea because of its effective shape) is an alpine lake in the southwestern Chinese province of Yunnan. Erhai Lake was also known as Yeyuze or Kunming Lake in ancient times.
Erhai Lake is situated at 1,972 m above sea level. In size, the North-South length of the lake is 40 km and the East-West width is roughly 7-8 km. Its area is 250 km², making it the second largest highland lake of China, after Dianchi Lake. Its circumference reaches 116 km, its average depth is of 11 m and the total storage capacity of 2.5 billion m³.
The lake is sandwiched between the Cangshan Mountains to the West and Dali City. It starts at Dengchuan at its northern extremity and finishes at Xiaguan city in the South, receiving water from the Miju and Mici Rivers (in the North), the Bolou River (in the East) and smallers streams from the Cangshan Mountains. Yangbi River is the lake's outlet in the South and eventually flows into the Lancang River (Mekong River).


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Dong Hu (East Lake), Shaoxing, Zhejiang*

*2008.05.08*



*Extra photo. Typical boats in Dong Hu (East Lake)*



Zhejiang


Shaoxing is one of the famous historical cities in China. Although the city appears quite simple and peaceful, the economy here has been developing rapidly, especially with regards to the textile industry. Thanks to the advanced silkworm rearing over thousands of years, silk products from Shaoxing are famous all over China for their high quality as well as a large quantity.
Lying to the south of the Yangtze Delta and in the north of the centrally located Zhejiang Province, Shaoxing stands in the line between Hangzhou and Ningbo. Covering an area of 8256 square kilometers, Shaoxing has a population of 4,340,000. The city proper is 339 square kilometers with a population of 640,000. Two counties, three county-level cities and a district compose the whole of Shaoxing prefecture.
Although ancient history has left Shaoxing with abundant historical relics, the special landscape also forms an area of fascinating natural beauty like the East Lake, one of the three famous lakes in Zhejiang Province. 
The East Lake is situated six kilometers to the east of the city. With a wonderful combination of a hill, grottoes, stone bridges, it might pass for a miniature landscape. Although it is quite small, its delicacy and elegance rank it among the best resorts in Shaoxing. 
The crescent lake is hemmed in by a hill formed of bluestone, a kind of material widely used in building houses, bridges and roads. 
It is great fun to sit in a boat, called an aquatic taxi in this area, and to glide silently along the cliffs and grottoes. These taxis tend to be small and exquisitely finished, a work of art in themselves. The cliffs look ominous in their ever-changing colors and hues, as one glides along. The grottoes vary in size and prominence.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*End of the 4th round*


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Mingjiao Temple, Hefei, Anhui*

*2008.05.09*



*Extra photo. The archer's terrace at Mingjiao Temple*



Anhui


Mingjiao Temple ( Mingjiao si ), built in the Tang Dynasty (618-907 AD), is one of China's state-protected Buddhist complexes. The present day temple has a sixteenth century architectural look, after the renovations that took place then, despite the fact that the temple was partially destroyed by the Red Guards during the Cultural Revolution (1966-1976) and restored in 1991. The temple is known for a number of reasons, including the fact that on the frequent windy days here, the bells in the eaves peal, and that the halls here house over 30 Buddhist statues . Visitors here would do well to try out the vegetarian restaurant that sits beside the temple. 
The site is also alleged as the platform that Caocao , famously devious warlord and later king of the Wei Kingdom (220-265 AD), was to drill his troops before the battles against Sun Quan 's Wu Kingdom (222-280 AD) army. Caocao is known for many feats, but nowadays he is most famous as a major character in the book " The Three Kingdoms ", and for being the protagonist in the Chinese version of "Speak of the Devil" ( Shuo caocao, caocao jiu dao ).


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Monument to the People's Heroes, Tiananmen Square, Beijing*

*2008.05.10*



*Extra photo. Night view*



Beijing's location in China


The Monument to the People's Heroes (人民英雄纪念碑) is a ten-story obelisk that was built in memory of the martyrs who laid down their lives for the revolutionary struggles of the Chinese people during the 19th and 20th centuries. It was built in accordance with the resolution of the First Plenary Session of the Chinese People's Political Consultative Conference adopted on November 30, 1949. The monument was designed by architect Liang Sicheng, with some elements designed by his wife, Lin Huiyin.
The monument was constructed from August 1952 to May 1958 and is located to the north of Mao Zedong's mausoleum on the southern edge of Tiananmen Square.
The monument weighs over 10,000 metric tons and contains about 17,000 pieces of marble and granite from Qingdao, Shandong Province and Fangshan District outside Beijing.
On the pedestal of the tablet there are eight huge bas-relieves carved out of white marble covering the revolutionary episodes, which are depictions of Chinese struggle from the First Opium War in 1840 to the founding of the People's Republic in 1949. The relieves can be read in chronological order in a clockwise direction from the east: 1) Burning opium in the Opium War in 1840. 2) The Jintian Village Uprising in Taiping Revolution in 1851. 3) Wuchang Uprising (1911 Revolution). 4) May 4th Movement in 1919. 5) May 30 Movement in 1925. 6) Nanchang Uprising in 1927. 7) War of Resistance Against Japan between 1931 and 1945. 8) Crossing the Yangtze River Campaign, or Successful Crossing of the Yangtze River in 1949.
On the front of the monument there is an inscription in Mao Zedong's handwriting, which reads "Eternal glory to the people's heroes!"


----------



## ChingBr (Feb 26, 2008)

Keep posting on the thread Riasbaixas . You're always showing so many beautiful places in China, I have a guide of the country here and I didn't know many of them.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Three Gorges Museum, Chongqing*

*2008.05.11*



Chongqing's location in China:


The best place to find out about the history and culture of Chongqing is "Chongqing Three Gorges Museum", which was founded in 1951 on the summit of Pipashan Mountain. Covering an area of 5,500 square meters (1.36 acres), the museum has over 40 exhibiting halls with about 100,000 pieces of relics, which spans 3000 years from the ancient Kingdom of Ba and the near-mythical Three Kingdoms Period to World War Two and the Chinese Revolution.
The Museum is situated opposite the Chongqing People's Hall. It is not only the largest monographic museum, but is also a public undertaking for the preservation, education, scientific research in respect of cultural relics and the natural environment of Chongqing and the Three Gorges area. 
The exterior of the museum has cambered walls and vitreous dome, representing the historical culture of Three Gorges project and its origins. In addition, there are large-scale reliefs, bronze sculptures and an 'Ecological Corridor' that is one kilometer in length.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Qingshan Bay, Fujian*

*2008.05.12*



Fujian province location in China


Qingshan Bay is located in Chongwu Town, in Hui'An Area, Quanzhou City County, Fujian Province. 
It's three hours North of Xiamen City, and three hours South of Fuzhou City.
The coast faces Taiwan, in the middle of the Strait.
Qingshan Bay is also well known as destination for surfers.


----------



## bonivison (Jan 17, 2007)

Great job,
thank you very much
never went to such places 
what a regret


----------



## CybaSumo (Apr 29, 2008)

amazing pics indeed! i love the hanging temple and great wall!


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Bailongjiang Nature Reserve, Gansu*

*2008.05.13*



Gansu's position in China


Bailongjiang Nature Reserve covers 142,265 hectares in the southern part of Gansu Province, bordering the southwestern province of Sichuan. 
The place has long been known as a home to giant pandas. Panda's droppings are constantly seen in its mountains and dense forests, and the forestry monitoring network has detected wild pandas many times. Yet the exact population in the giant panda community is not available.


----------



## cmoonflyer (Aug 17, 2005)

*Sichuan Wenchuan and picturesque four-lady mountains*


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

Beautiful photos taken at Siguniang Park, Wechuan. A good tribute to the victims of the earthquake in Sichuan


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Xujialiao, Leizhou Peninsula, Guangdong*

*2008.05.14*



Guangdong position in China:


Xujialiao is located in the Leizhou Peninsula, in the southernmost part of Guangdong province in southern China.
Leizhou Peninsula is located on the southwestern end of Guangdong, with the Gulf of Tonkin to the west and the 30 km wide Qiongzhou Strait to the south, separating the peninsula from Hainan Island/Province.
The peninsula lies in tropical South China. The region is under the influence of continental northeastern monsoons and maritime southeastern and southwestern monsoons. Typhoons occasionally occur, both from the Pacific Ocean and the South China Sea.

Xujialiao's location:


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Detian Waterfall, Sino-Vietnamese border, Daxin County, Guangxi*

*2008.05.15*



*Extra photo. Detian, China on the right and Banyue Waterfall in Vietnam on the left*



Guangxi location in China:


The Detian Waterfall in the Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, it lies in a subtropical area along the Sino-Vietnamese border.
At the upper reaches of the Guichun River, there is the roaring Detian Waterfall ( Detian pubu ) that appeals to visitors because of its unique setting on the border of China and Vietnam. It is the second largest trans-national waterfall in the world, second only to the Niagara Falls on the US-Canadian border.
The Detian Waterfall is over 200 meters wide and has a drop of more than 70 meters. Its water rushes down a three-tiered cliff with tremendous force. The fall is awe-inspiring, and its thunder is audible before it even comes into view. 
Water flows year around, but the best time to visit is during the spring, when the water levels at Detian are highest and when visitors are treated to the sight of bright red blossoming kapok trees. During the warmer seasons, pack a swimming suit so you can take a dip in the beautiful pools below the falls, then hire a bamboo raft to see the nearby Banyue Waterfall in Vietnam that connects with Detian – just don’t get too close! Detian offers everything you’d expect from one of the world’s best waterfalls, minus the throngs of tourists.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Jiaxiu Tower, Guiyang, Guizhou*

*2008.05.16*



*Extra photo. The tower and Fuyu Bridge*



*Extra photo. The entrance at Jiaxiu.*



*Extra photo. Inside Jiaxiu Pavillion*



Guizhou location in China:


Jiaxiu Tower is a magnificent 3-level pavilion about 20 meters high. Its turnup eaves and white stone pillars are well carved and preserved. Located in water, connected by the Fuyu Bridge (Floating Bridge) at two banks, the tower has green tiles, red pillars, engraved windows and white stone parapets, which makes it superb and striking. Ascending the tower, visitors can get a good view of the surrounding scenery.
The tower has a long history. During the Ming dynasty (1573-1620), the local majesty, Jiang Dongzhi, ordered to build a causeway at where the tower locates today, linking to the southern bank of the Nanming River. Later a pavilion was built to honor the first scholar of the time and hoped that would encourage more scholars to follow the example. Thus the tower was named "Jiaxiu tower", which means "First Sholar's Tower". In 1621, the original pavilion was burnt in a fire and the stadholder of the time made it rebuilt. In 1689, it was destroyed again, and then, Majesty Tianwen rebuilt it again. So far, the tower has been reconstructed 6 times. For 400 years, it has become the symbol of the city, witnessing the history as well as the future of the development of the Guiyang city.
Inside Jiaxiu Tower, there is a good collection of authentic works and paintings from ancient calligraphers. Of them, the most famous one is the couplet written by Liu Yushang in the Qing Dynasty. This couplet consists of 206 words as a whole, with 87 words in the first and the second line respectively, which is 26 words more than the "Longest couplet" preserved in the Big Guan Tower in Kunming. This couplet is notable not only for its length, but also for its literatural value. Its choice of words is so delicate and magnificent that it looks into not only the history of the tower but also the universal life of human being. 
Under the Jiaxiu Tower, is the Fuyu Bridge (Jade Floating Bridge). It is made of white stone and the parapets are well engraved. From distance, the bridge looks like a dragon floating in the river.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Sanya Bay, Sanya, Hainan*

*2008.03.17*



Hainan location in China:


Sanya is situated on the southernmost tip of Hainan Province. Possessing a number of excellent harbors, Sanya is an important port for import and export of trade with foreign countries. Therefore, Sanya is also named the 'South Gate of China' to stress its importance while it plays a vital role in the life of the southern part of China in areas of the economy and politics to transportation.
However, for most visitors, Sanya is a noted tourist resort with mountains, sea, river and city. The favorable climate is hot in summer but warm in the three other seasons so attracting large numbers of followers from both home and abroad every year. The whole of Sanya is related to the sea. Here you can enjoy a unique tropical oceanic landscape that is totally different from the other provinces of China. Sanya Bay, Yalong Bay and Dadonghai, all golden seaboards of Sanya, are some of the first choices for visitors to spend their holidays. Instead of a busy and exhausting journey, you can relax totally here by strolling along the beaches and breathing the fresh air. Additionally more than 20 ethnic groups including Han, Li, Miao, Hui inhabit Sanya becoming a wonderful place to appreciate the various cultures of China.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Mountain Resort (Rehe Palace), Chengde, Hebei*

*2008.05.18*









Hebei


The Mountain Resort of Chengde, a key national cultural protection unit, was listed in the World Cultural Heritage Directory in 1994. It was built in the Qing Dynasty (1644-1911) and took about 90 years (1703-1792) to construct. 
The Mountain Resort, also called Rehe Temporary Palace, is situated north of Chengde and 230 kilometers (143 miles) from Beijing. It covers an area of 564 sq meters (218 sq miles) and was originally built for the royal families to spend the hot summer months. When compared with the grand and solemn Forbidden City, the mountain resort is characterized by its simplicity and elegance. It is a grand architectural complex that consists of numerous palaces, the largest royal garden in China and wonderful scenery, combined with a pleasant climate.
The Mountain Resort is divided into four parts: the Palace Area, Lake Area, Plain Area and Mountain Area. The Palace Area lies in the south part of the Mountain Resort and is a concentration of palaces where the Qing emperors handled the political affairs and where the royal families lived. It covers an area of 100,000 sq meters (25 acres), consisting of four main complexes: the Main Palace, the Pine-Crane Hall, the East Palace and the Pine Soughing Valley. The Main Palace was the place where important ceremonies and events were observed but today it is used as the Mountain Resort Museum. The Pine-crane Hall was the residence built by Emperor Qianlong for his mother-the empress while the East Palace was damaged in a fire in 1945 with only the groundwork still visible today. The Pine Soughing Valley was the reading room of the emperors and the office where the emperors handled the political mandates.
The Lake Area lies in north of the Palace Area. Eight islets dotted in the lake, dividing the Lake Area into several fields of different sizes. In total there are eight lakes in the Lake Area, respectively called Cheng Lake, Mirror Lake, Ruyi Lake, Upper Lake, Lower Lake, Silver Lake, Half-moon Lake and Inner Lake. Cheng Lake is the deepest while Rehe Spring is famous for its crystal-clear waters.
The Plain Area is located at the foot of the mountain, north of the Lake Area. The plain is a vast area, and is covered with thick grass and trees. The plain area is broken into three areas: a garden populated by various trees in the east, a vast grassland for riding horses in the west and a group of temples in the north. Riding a horse over this broad plain leaves visitors feeling refreshed and relaxed.
The Mountain Area, located in the northwest of the Mountain Resort, accounts for 80% of the total area. The mountain area is formed by four valleys: Filbert Valley, Pine Valley, Pear Valley and Pine-cloud Valley, which run south to north. The mountain peaks surrounding the area form a natural curtain which impedes the cold winds blowing in from Northwest China. Various pavilions, temples and other structures dot the mountain slopes and valleys.


----------



## redstone (Nov 15, 2003)

Beautiful!


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Flood Memorial, Stalin Park, Harbin, Heilongjiang*

*2008.05.19*



*Extra photo. The 1998 and 1957 flood levels*



Heilongjiang position in China:


The Flood Control Monument (Fanghong jinian tang) is located on the bank of Songhua River at the northern end of Zhongyang Street (Zhongyang dajie). The Monument is the centerpiece of the popular Stalin Park, built in 1958 to commemorate the tremendous feat of the Harbin people in controlling the massive flood of 1957. The flood was the biggest flood ever recorded in Harbin until the summer 1998 disaster.
The 13m tall monument consists of one Roman style cylinder column topped with statues of the heroic people of Harbin and a 7-meter-long curving corridor surrounding the column. The water level of 11 small semi-circular pools near to the column marks the level reached by the devastating flood in 1957. However, the water level record was again broken by the summer 1998 flood in which the monument witnessed the devastating destruction of nature and the great courage of the Harbin people...many paid with their lives. A new monument has been added on to the old to commemorate these new victims.
Stalin Park (Sidalin gongyuan) was built in 1953 and, as its name suggests, the park is evidence of the friendship, sometimes strained, between the two biggest communist countries at that time. The park is characterized by Russian style flower beds and a series of theme statues and is lavishly vegetated with flowers and trees. The river beach in the park serves as an ideal place for viewing the Songhua River and a natural swimming place for the Chinese, although the water is a good example of the state of China's rivers: less than clean. This place is very popular on the weekends.

Harbin location:


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Er'Qi Memorial Tower, Zhengzhou, Henan*

*2008.05.20*



Henan position in China:



Er' Qi (meaning 'July 2nd') Square, located in the center of the downtown area, is the busiest commercial area in Zhengzhou and even Henan Province. There are many department stores and restaurants, which should not be missed. The most eye-catching architecture on the square is the central Er' Qi Memorial Tower, also called Erqi Tower (二七纪念塔) which commemorates a strike (二七大罢工) that happened on July 2nd, 1923. 
The Erqi Tower was opened in September 1971. It has 14 floors and is 63 meters high.
Zhengzhou is a dusty, flat industrial city set amid the farmland of the central China plain. While it is not a tourist city, it is a good example of a remarkably fast-changing city in China without some of the tourism clutter.

Zhengzhou location:


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Ship locks for river traffic to bypass the Three Gorges Dam, Sandouping, Yichang, Hubei*

*2008.05.21*



Hubei position in China:



The Three Gorges Dam (长江三峡大坝) is a Chinese hydroelectric river dam that spans the Yangtze River in Sandouping, Yichang, Hubei. The total electric generating capacity of the dam will reach 22,500 megawatts, at which point it will be the largest hydro-electric power station in the world. This is the biggest project that has been undertaken in China since the Great Wall and the Grand Canal. Several generators are yet to be installed; the dam is not expected to become fully operational until about 2011.
As with many dams, there is a debate over costs and benefits. Although there are potential economic benefits such as flood control and hydroelectric power, there are also concerns about the relocation of over 1,500,000 people who have been or will be displaced by the rising waters; siltation that could limit the dam's useful life; loss of numerous valuable archaeological and cultural sites; and the significant adverse effects of increased pollution upon the regional ecosystem.


----------



## nestor morales (Feb 1, 2008)

Amazing photos!!


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Repulse Bay, Hong Kong*

*2008.05.22*



Hong Kong location in China:




Repulse Bay is an area in the southern part of Hong Kong Island, located in the Southern District, Hong Kong. 
In 1841, the bay was used as a base by pirates and caused serious concern to foreign merchant ships trading with China. The pirates were subsequently repulsed by the British Fleet; hence the name. Another theory holds that the bay was named after the HMS Repulse which was stationed at the bay at one point. 
In the 1910s, Repulse Bay was developed into a beach, and the Repulse Bay Hotel was built in 1920. To attract swimmers, a bus route from Central to Repulse Bay was created, and now stands as one of Hong Kong's oldest bus routes. During the Battle of Hong Kong in World War II, Repulse Bay was an important strategic location. 
The beach was extended artificially, and thus the sand closer to the shore is coarser than that further away. 
The Repulse Bay area is one of the most expensive housing areas in Hong Kong, due to the nice surroundings. The prices are matched only by the mid-levels at Victoria Peak.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Qingshan Nature Reserve, Inner Mongolia*

*2008.05.23*



Inner Mongolia position in China:



The Qingshan Nature Reserve is located in the southeast part of Daxinganling Mountains, 25 km south of Jingpeng Township of the Keshiketeng Banner. The glacial stone pit groups and granite forests stretch some 20 km. The pit forest, with all kinds of shapes and positions, has its main peak at an elevation of 1,574 meters, with many cliffs and precipices, trees, grasslands and springs. A path paved with stones, sometimes visible and sometimes hidden, zigzags to the top of the mountain.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Qin Huai River through Nanjing, Jiangsu*

*2008.05.24*



Jiangsu position in China:


Qin Huai River, a branch of the great Yangtze River, is 110 kilometers (about 68 miles) in length and covers a drainage area of 2,631 square kilometers (about 1,016 square miles). The river was originally called Huai River, and it is said that the river was channeled to the city of Nanjing during the reign of Emperor Qin Shi Huang, so it was named Qin Huai River from then on.
Qin Huai River is the largest river in the Nanjing City area and is the 'life blood' of the city. 
Qinhuai River is the cradle of Nanjing culture. As long as the Stone Age, people began to live in this area. From time that followed by, it was the central place where the rich lived. The Qinhuai River was at its peak during the Ming and Qing dynasties.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*The Ancient Town of FengHuang and Tuojiang River, Hunan*

*2008.05.25*



*Extra photo. The left side*



*Extra photo. The right side*



*Extra photo. Right side and Rainbow Bridge*



*Boats and buildings along the shore*



*Boats ferrying tourists up and down stream*



*Old alleys paved with flagstones and houses*



Hunan position in China:


A famous city of historical & cultural significance. This ancient city was built in 686 during the Tang dynasty.
'Feng Huang' is Chinese for 'Phoenix', the mythical bird of good omen and longevity that is consumed by fire to be re-born again from the flames. Feng Huang Cheng or Phoenix Town is so called as legend has it that two of these fabulous birds flew over it and found the town so beautiful that they hovered there, reluctant to leave.
The town is situated on the western boundary of Hunan Province in an area of outstanding natural beauty where mountains, water and blue skies prevail. Upon entering the town you can see its air of mystery, elegance and primitive simplicity. The mountain slopes are covered with green foliage, the fields are green and even the Tuo Jiang River reflects the greenery. The bridges over the water and unique houses built on stilts display a harmony that is so often portrayed in traditional Chinese paintings. This is particularly true when mist pervades the scene in the early morning or after rain. It soon becomes apparent that the claim to being one of the most beautiful towns in the whole of China is more than justified.
Feng Huang Cheng is a wonderful example of what villages were like prior to the onset of modernization. Here dozens of alleys paved with flagstones run between the houses, each showing wear caused by the feet of generations of local people who have used them when going about their daily business. For the visitor, these alleys are the way to see the typical high gabled wooden houses built on stilts along the banks of the Tuo Jiang River at close quarters.
Stretching diagonally from the northwest to southeast of the town, Tuo Jiang River is a life force of the local people. Here in its waters women wash their clothes and the men fish with their nets, while on the bank food is prepared in much the same way as it has for centuries. The river also provides a means for boatmen to support their families by ferrying tourists up and down stream so that they may admire the many splendours of the town.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Night view of Nanchang, Jiangxi*

*2008.05.26*



Jiangxi position in China


Nanchang (南昌) is the capital of Jiangxi Province in southeastern China and it's famous for its scenic lakes, mountains, rich history and cultural sites.
Nanchang means 'a prosperous south part of China'. Being over 2,200 years old, Nanchang is a city with significant historical relevence. As the capital city, it is undoubtedly the political, economic and cultural center of Jiangxi Province.
The city, called Gàn (赣), was founded and first walled in 201 BC (during the early Han dynasty), when the county town was given the name Nanchang. It was also the administrative seat of a commandery, Yuzhang. In 589 (during the Sui dynasty) this commandery was changed into a prefecture named Hongzhou (洪州), and after 763 it became the provincial center of Jiangxi, which was then beginning the rapid growth that by the 12th century made it the most populous province in China.
Nanchang is located 60 km south of the Yangtze River and is situated on the right bank of the Gan River just below its confluence with the Jin River and some 40 km south of its discharge into Poyang Lake.
Water is her soul or in other words water carries all her beauty. Lakes and rivers in or around Nanchang bring a special kind of charm to the city. Nanchang is honored as 'a green pearl in the southern part of China' thanks to its clear water, fresh air and great inner city virescence.


----------



## binhai (Dec 22, 2006)

riasbaixas said:


> *2008.05.25*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, looks nice! I love ancient Chinese towns, they have so much character, just pure beauty. You can get lost for days just exploring the alleys, soaking up the atmostphere, speaking and learning Chinese with the friendly natives, travelling on bumpy busses and roads, watching old people play Go and Mahjong, just paradise!


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Puppet Emperor's Palace, Changchun, Jilin*

*2008.05.27*



*Extra photo. Inside the Exhibition Hall*



*Extra photo. The throne room*



Jilin position in China:


The story of Puyi, the last emperor of China, is a sad tale of political intrigue, a story that was played out in one of China's most volatile periods of history. Puyi, manipulated from cradle to grave, was the last of the Qing Dynasty (1644-1911) line, given power by the devious Empress Dowager Cixi. He ascended the throne at the age of eight. 
His mettle as a true emperor was never to be tested however, as the 1911 Republican Revolution, led by the revered Sun Yatsen (Sun Zhongshan), removed the child-emperor from his post in the same year as his coronation. After remaining in the Forbidden City for some years, living the life of a breathing relic, he was expelled by the Nationalist Party (Guomindang) for his less than revolutionary past. Given "immunity" by the Japanese, the young child was moved to his new residence in Jilin Province.
From 1932 to 1945, Puyi was resident, more or less involuntarily, in the Puppet Emperor's Palace (Wei Huang Gong). He stayed here as nominal head of the newly established state of Manchukuo, established as a way for the Japanese to try to legitimize their claim to the territory of Dongbei (northeastern China), and then the rest of the country.
His residence here came to an end with the Communist victory, when the emperor was arrested and sentenced to reform and re-education in the communist style, even being exiled to the Soviet Union for a time. Puyi ended his sad life as a gardener, probably happy for once to be beholden to few men.
Like the life of the protagonist himself, the remains of the palace today are of decaying sadness. The gardens and courtyards aren't all fairly maintained. The palace is located in the northeastern corner of Changchun, and was not only an open prison for the young Puyi, but also the site of the "central government" of the Manchukuo state. Today the palace serves as a museum, wax works and testament to the evils perpetrated by the Japanese in their long reign in the north of China.
The palace itself is a miniature of the emperor's exiled home, the Forbidden City in Beijing. It is a complex composed of several buildings in a variety of taste and style, including architecture of Chinese, Japanese, and European form. The palace can be divided into two parts: the front palace for administrative purposes and the rear palace for residence. The largest and most impressive of the buildings, the Tonde Palace was not lived in by the emperor since he believed it to be bugged. The best of the blocks is the Qian Ming Building which houses the throne, a variety of gimmicky wax models of Puyi, one of his wives and others, and documents of his life, from stately childhood to Japanese pawn.
The rear palace gives visitors a glimpse of the grandness that was the facade of life here: a swimming pool, a tennis court, a few gardens, courtyards and even a bomb shelter, are the accoutrements of the emperors empty life (a life that is chronicled within on diary pages that are attached to the wall). There are also exhibitions here to the atrocities that the Japanese manufactured in their inhumane reign in northeast China. This is struck home with images of the war, including those concerning the Japanese armies Unit 731 Germ Warfare Experimental Base, and various torture equipment. The captions here are in Chinese, although most of the pictures speak for themselves. Visitors are made to wear "shower caps" on their shoes to protect the original carpet.


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

fenghuang town is amazing!!!!!!!!!


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Zhaoling Tombs, Shenyang, Liaoning*

*2008.05.28*



Liaoning position in China:


Zhaoling Tomb, the tomb of Hongtaiji and his wife, Xiaoduanwen Queen, is a Key Cultural Relic Unit under State Protection.
Zhaoling Tomb, also called North Tomb due to its location in the north of Shenyang, enjoys equal fame with Fu Tomb and Yong Tomb. All these tombs are jointly called three imperial tombs outside Shanhaiguan. However, Zhaoling Tomb is much beyond the other two in terms of scale and layout.
Zhaoling Tomb is the largest park in Shenyang City, covering an area of 330 hectares. In the eighth year of Chongde in Qing Dynasty, the tomb of Huangtaiji and his wife Bo'erjijite was completed. In 1927, Zhaoling Tomb was authorized to be a park by Fengtian government, and got the name of North Tomb. As one of tourist attractions and historic sites in Shenyang, Zhaoling Tomb is the essence of China's ancient architectures, and also the representative of cultural communication between Manchus and Han nationalities. There are decorated archways, ornamental columns, cloud pillars and some stones animals, such as standing elephant, standing horse, sleeping camel, kylin, sitting lion and Xiezhi (the mythical Chinese beast) on both sides of the road, face to face with each other. Square City is the main part of the park, and the layout is similar to that of Fu Tomb. Under the Bao City is the underground palace, the coffin chamber of Huangtaiji and his queen.
Zhaoling Tomb is spacious and bright with splendour pavilions and palaces. The yellow tiles, red walls and green trees set each other off. After liberation, North Tomb has been greatly restored and expanded so it combines traditional ancient architecture with modern park features. 

Shenyang location within China:


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Statue of Kun Iam, Macau*

*2008.05.29*



Macau location in China:


Taking center stage along the outer harbor waterfront is this breath-taking statue of the Goddess of Mercy. Kun Iam is the most popular goddess amongst Buddhists and plays a special role in protecting children, as well as bringing affluence. Inaugurated by the Portuguese president Jorge Sampaio, the statue was designed by noted Portuguese artist Cristina Rocha Leiria. The 48 polished bronze plates that make up the 20-meter tall statue were crafted in Nanjing, and bolted together on site. The giant lotus flower pedestal is home to the Ecumenical Centre, providing information on China's major religions.
The Kun Iam Ecumenical Centre located on a man-made island is linked to the Avenida de Sun Yat-sen by a causeway 60 metres long. The Centre is composted of two parts: the Kun Iam Statue in bronze which weighs 50 tonnes and measures 20 metres high, and the dome-shaped lotus stands with sixteen petals which measures 7 metres high and 19 metres across. The statue consists of different castings that permit the variation of strong winds.
The Centre is divided in 2 levels: the first level is the Polyvalent Room on which the souvenir counter is located. The second level is a basement where a contemplation Room and a small library are located. The contemplation Room has a capacity of 50 people and is dedicated to mini activities, such as conferences, exhibitions and films, etc.


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

I am going to China next week,I will post some photos when I 'm back.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Hui Culture Park, Yinchuan, Ningxia*

*2008.05.30*



It`s the main entrance to the Hui Culture Park, on the suburbs of Yinchuan city, not far from the Najiahu village. It shows how far are the aspirations of modern Hui elites from the "old" Hui culture. In fact this building has little to do with traditional Hui-ness. 





Ningxia position in China:


The theme park, which covers 20 ha of land, is intended to showcase the Muslim lifestyle of the Hui ethnic group numbering more than two million people in Ningxia. The park contains a museum of Hui culture, a hall for 'Hui rituals', and miniatures of famous mosques in China.
China's largest park to display traditional culture and customs of Hui ethnic group is located in Yinchuan, the capital city of northwest China's Ningxia Hui Autonomous Region. It took three years and cost 80 million yuan (US$9.9 million) to build the park. 
Work on the park's main structures, in a Muslim style, has been completed. 
The museum, the first with a history of Hui ethnic group as the theme, will display 500 exhibits of the group's cultural relics. Ningxia has 2.06 million people of Hui nationality, making up a quarter of the national total.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Bird's Island, Qinghai Lake, Qinghai*

*2008.05.31*



Qinghai position in China:


Bird Island, which lies northwest of Qinghai Lake, one of the most beautiful lakes in China, is connected to the bank on one side whilst the others are surrounded by water. It encompasses two islands, one is Haixi Pi in the east, and in the west is the Haixi Shan, which is four times smaller than the former island but is where most of the birds of the lake congregate. When the spring and summer come, many birds fly from faraway mountains and deserts to breed here. In the noisiest months of April and May, their numbers can amount to ten thousand, 80% to 90% of which stop on the Haixi Shan and lay eggs there. With eggs interspersed all over the island, Haixi Shan is also called 'Egg Island'.
Then why does the island attract so many birds? Because it has a flat physiognomy and mild climate, and is close to the water, which produces rich float grasses and fishes. The environment here is also very quiet, so it is a natural space for the birds to reproduce and inhabit.
With the enticing natural scenery and so many beautiful wildfowl, Bird Island has been a must for many tourists traveling in Qinghai. The island has been listed as a national natural reserve mainly for the protection of birds here, but also provides an excellent place for the travelers and birdwatchers to visit.


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

Excellent pictures!


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Hukou Waterfall of the Yellow River, Yichuan County, Yan'an City, Shaanxi*

*2008.06.01*









Shaanxi position in China:


The Yellow River is the mother river of the Chinese nation. In its basin, there is a tourist attraction that visitors should not miss. That is Hukou Waterfalls, a glistening pearl in the middle reaches of the Yellow River. It is located in Yichuan County in Yan'an City, Shaanxi Province. It is the only magnificent yellow waterfall in the world and the second biggest waterfall in China after Huangguoshu Waterfall.
When the mighty Yellow River flows through mountains and gorges to Hukou, the water streams narrow suddenly, falling 30 meters (33 yards) into a deep riverbed like a herd of galloping horses, transforming the quiet river into a turbulent one. The thundering sound can be heard from quite a distance. The tremendous mass of water strikes the rocks, creating piles of foam and huge water poles. It is an amazing view with mist all around. The riverbed here is like an enormous teapot absorbing all the rushing water, so the waterfall is named Hukou Waterfalls (Kettle Spout Falls). 
The power of the yellow water of Hukou Waterfalls is tremendous when falling down to the pond, so it is hard for you to get close to the main waterfall. Looking from a distance, you still can enjoy the vast and gorgeous yellow ocean of mist-covered water. The big waves and foam, like angry beasts, are running and roaring. 
The view of Hukou Waterfalls changes according to the seasons. In spring the frozen ground thaws and the stalactites of snow fall into the pond like the mountains collapsing and the earth cracking up. In summer and autumn there is much rainfall. With the rains, the river rushes and the yellow waves seem to reach the sky. In winter Hukou Waterfalls gives the visitors another new look. On the surface of the silvery ice waterfalls, cool water flows down. Little silver icicles hang on the cliffs around the waterfalls.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*The Nanshan Buddha, Longkou, Shandong*

*2008.06.02*



*Extra photo. The giant Buddha*



Shandong location in China:


Nanshan Buddha, located at Lushan, Longkou, near Yantai, and it is 28.66 meters high, 380 tons in weight, is the first bronze statute of Buddha Sakyamuni. Moreover, there are 9999 golden copper statue of Buddha. With the big one together constitutes the magnitude view of ten thousand Buddha. Buddhism History museum located there has demonstrated the Buddhism history culture's prosperity and decline. Meanwhile, it also displays the Sakyamuni Buddhist relics and dozens of cultural relics and the Buddhism art treasures.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*The Rishengchang Draft Bank, Pingyao, Shanxi*

*2008.06.03*



*Extra photo. Courtyard inside the Rishengchang Draft Bank*



Shanxi position in China:


The Rishengchang Exchange Shop (日升昌旧址), located in Pingyao, Shanxi province, is considered the first draft bank in China's history. It was founded in 1823.
The exchange shop is now a museum and in 2006 was included on the List of monuments of the People's Republic of China.
Pingyao (平遥) is a city and county in central Shanxi province. It lies about 715 km from Beijing and 80 km from the provincial capital, Taiyuan. It is now renowned for its well-preserved ancient city wall, and is a UNESCO World Heritage Site.
Pingyao was the financial center of China in the late Qing Dynasty. During those times, there were as many as 20 financial institutions within the city, comprising more than half of total in the whole country. Among these is "Rishengchang," considered the first bank in China.
The Rishengchang Exchange Shop, one of the earliest exchange shops in China, is located on West Street in Ping Yao City, Shanxi Province. The rectangular compound faces north and is 65 meters (71 yards) long and 20 meters (22 yards) wide. In total it occupies over 1,300 square meters (approximately a third of an acre). It was established in 1823 during the Qing Dynasty (1644--1911). At that time it had over 35 branches in China's major cities. In December 1995, Shanxi Provincial Government listed it as a Provincial Key Cultural Relic under the Reservation and it is now the Chinese Exchange Shop Museum.
During the Qing Dynasty China's currency was silver coin and there were obvious problems relating to security and convenience if traders had to carry large sums of money in coin form. The exchange shops offered a convenient alternative and thus bills of exchange came into use and an early form of banking created. Cash deposited at one branch could become payable by means of a bill at another as a secure method of transferring funds from one businessman to another regardless of time and distance. The Rishengchang Exchange Shop acquired the reputation of Huitong Tianxia, which means the silver coin and the bills of the exchange could reach every part of the country. Before the establishment of the modern banking system the Rishengchang Exchange Shop had a great influence on the Chinese economy during the 108 years between its opening and ultimate demise in bankruptcy. Due to its enormous influence upon the development of banking in China, the Rishengchang Exchange Shop has become a place of considerable interest to visitors in recent years.
What you can see today is the original Rishengchang Exchange Shop which was fully restored in 1995. The shop is within a compound with three courtyards. In the front of the compound, five rooms facing the street served as the gate of the shop. The board with the name of the shop hangs in central position above the five rooms. Passing through these rooms, you will come to the first courtyard in which four cashier's offices are situated on either side of the passage that runs along the axis of the compound. In the second courtyard, the three south facing halls were used for the exchange business. In the second courtyard there are also rooms which housed the staff who worked in the exchange shop, while the second storey served as store rooms. The third courtyard served as accommodation for the senior staff and due to its location away from the noise of the road also provided a resting place for important customers. For security, a net made from metal thread was fixed over the top of the whole compound. Small bells were hung on the net to sound a warning if intruders tried to enter the premises.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Jin Mao Tower, 88 Shi Ji (Century) Boulevard, Shanghai*

*2008.06.04*



*View through the atrium. The Grand Hyatt lobby looking down from the observation deck at top of the Jin Mao Tower.*



*From below*



Shanghai location within China:


The Jin Mao Tower (金茂大厦), literally "Golden Prosperity Building", is an 88-story landmark supertall skyscraper in the Lujiazui area of the Pudong district of Shanghai. It contains offices and the Shanghai Grand Hyatt hotel. Until 2007 it was the tallest building in the PRC, the fifth tallest in the world by roof height and the seventh tallest by pinnacle height. Along with the Oriental Pearl Tower, it is a centerpiece of the Pudong skyline. It was surpassed on September 14, 2007 by the Shanghai World Financial Center.
It was designed by the Chicago office of Skidmore, Owings & Merrill. Its postmodern form, whose complexity rises as it ascends, draws on traditional Chinese architecture such as the tiered pagoda, gently stepping back to create a rhythmic pattern as it rises. Like the Petronas Towers in Malaysia, the building's proportions revolve around the number 8, associated with prosperity in Chinese culture. The 88 floors (93 if the spire floors are counted) are divided into 16 segments, each of which is 1/8th shorter than the 16-story base. The tower is built around an octagon-shaped concrete shear wall core surrounded by 8 exterior composite supercolumns and 8 exterior steel columns. Three sets of 8 two-story high outrigger trusses connect the columns to the core at six of the floors to provide additional support.
The foundations rest on 1,062 high-capacity steel piles driven 83.5 m deep in the ground to compensate for poor upper-strata soil conditions. At the time those were the longest steel piles ever used in a land-based building. The piles are capped by a 4 m-thick concrete raft 19.6 m underground. The basement's surrounding slurry wall is 1 m thick, 36 m high and 568 m long, and composed of 20,500 m³ of reinforced concrete.
The building employs an advanced structural engineering system which fortifies it against typhoon winds of up to 200 km/h (with the top swaying by a maximum of 75 cm) and earthquakes of up to 7 on the Richter scale. The steel shafts have shear joints that act as shock absorbers to cushion the lateral forces imposed by winds and quakes, and the swimming pool on the 57th floor is said to act as a passive damper.
The exterior curtain wall is made of glass, stainless steel, aluminium, and granite, and is criss-crossed by complex latticework cladding made of aluminum alloy pipes.
Official dedication was August 28, 1998, a date also chosen with the number 8 in mind. The building was fully operational in 1999.
The Jin Mao Tower is owned by the China Jin Mao Group Co. Ltd (formerly China Shanghai Foreign Trade Centre Co. Ltd). It reportedly has a daily maintenance cost of 1 million RMB (US$121,000).
The 88th floor (not part of the hotel) houses the Skywalk, a 1,520m² indoor observation deck with a capacity of 1,000+ people. In addition to the panoramic views of Shanghai, it offers a topside view of the hotel atrium below. It also includes a small post office. Access is through two express elevators from the basement.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Yala Holy Mountain, Garzê Tibetan Autonomous Prefecture (Ganzi), Sichuan*

*2008.06.05*



*Extra photo. The valley, on the way to Yala mountain*



Sichuan position in China:


Located at the juncture of the counties of Kangding, Daofu and Danba, the Yala Holy Mountain (雅拉雪山) is 5,820 meters above sea level and covered with snow all year round. Yala river originates in the mountain and flow into Dadu river. Around the mountain, dozens of ravens are distributed showing wonderful scenery. 

Location of Garzê Prefecture (yellow) within Sichuan:


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Tianjin Radio and Television Tower, Tianjin*

*2008.06.06*



Tianjin location within China:


The Tianjin Radio and Television Tower is a 368m (1,197 ft) tower in Tianjin, used primarily for communication. It was built in 1991. Approximately two-thirds up the tower is an observation pod with floor space 253m (830 feet)(used mostly for communication equipment).
It's the fourth highest TV tower in the world after Toronto TV Tower in Canada, Moscow Tower in Russia, and Oriental Pearl TV Tower in Shanghai, China. It is located in Tianta Lake, like a sword thrusting into the sky. There is a restaurant in the tower at the height of 248 meters (about 814 feet) to 278 meters (about 912 feet) which can simultaneously accommodate more than 200 guests and providing a bird's eye view of all Tianjin in this 'hanging restaurant'.


----------



## xXFallenXx (Jun 15, 2007)

Thanks for all the great pictures riasbaixas. :cheers:


----------



## Sentient Seas (Feb 17, 2007)

Wow! Some incredible shots here, I haven't had the time to go through this before. Great job!


----------



## DJZG (Aug 2, 2007)

ok... i've just realized what pictures will be on my desktop for the rest of year 


great photos man, just keep it coming


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*East Rongbuk Glacier, Himalayas, Tibet*

*2008.06.07*



Tibet position in China:


The Rongbuk Glacier is located in the Himalaya of southern Tibet. Two large tributary glaciers, the East and West Rongbuk Glaciers flow into the Rongbuk Glacier. It flows north and forms the Rongbuk Valley north of Mount Everest. The famous Rongbuk Monastery is located at the northern end of the Rongbuk valley. Mount Everest is the source of the Rongbuk Glacier and East Rongbuk Glacier.
Climbing expeditions and trekking parties use this glacier to reach the Advanced Base Camp of Mount Everest at the head of the East Rongbuk Glacier. From there, climbing expeditions try to summit Everest by the North Col and the northeast ridge.
The Englishman George Mallory first explored the Rongbuk Valley and its glaciers while searching for possible routes to the summit of Mount Everest during the first reconnaissance of the Everest region by westerners in 1921.


----------



## Scion (Apr 26, 2008)

^^ stunning photo

Tibetan glaciers are probably the reason why the Yangtze and the Yellow never run dry.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Nalati Grassland, Xinjiang*

*2008.06.08*









Xinjiang


The Nalati Grassland lies in the Nalati town area of Xinyuan County, Ili. It is a mountain meadow of rich grass. From June to September, various wild flowers are in full blossom all over the grassland, red, yellow, blue, purple, and varicolored, interspersing the grassland gorgeously.
Located in eastern Xinyuan county in the Xinjiang Uygur autonomous region, the Nalati grassland is not on most tourists' itineraries-for now, that is.
Nalati scenic area covers 400 sq km of the country's second largest grassland.
The grassland has quiet streams, fresh air and abundant vegetation. It's home to a 10th of China's Kazakh community, and its rolling hills are dotted with their camps.
The landscape is carpeted with wild flowers, upon which wander herds of goats, sheep and cows. Horses are the major mode of transportation and most people ride them to visit friends, haul loads and joyride.
A trek on horseback is affordable because the prices are fixed by the local tourism authority. Oftentimes, visitors can haggle a better deal with Kazakh horse owners around dawn, when the tourism inspection team is away.
A must-do in Nalati is staying a night in a Kazakh camp.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Jiulong (Nine Dragon) Waterfalls, Luoping County, Qujing, Yunnan*

*2008.06.09*



*Extra photo. The main section of Jiulong Waterfall*



*Extra photo. Lovers' Cascade*






Yunnan position in China:


The Jiulong (nine dragon )waterfall 
It is consist of 10-tier waterfalls which are compactly grouped in a valley with a length of 4 km and a depth of 200 m ,which forms a splendid view. The biggest waterfall is 110 m wide and 56 m high. Each of them represent a dragon, so they call it "nine dragon waterfalls ". 
Twenty kilometers to the northeast of the county town, the Jiulong Cascades is located on the Jiulong River near to Yidulei Village and is one of the most magnificent sights of Luoping. The cascades are scattered is on a two-kilometer-long section of the river. It is the most peculiar part of the river course. Thousands of years' scouring and sedimentation have given birth to the ten terraces of cascades which vary from each other in height and width. 
The largest cascade, known as "No.1 Cascade of Jiulong," is 56 meters high and 110 meters wide. During the wet season, the roar of the cascade can be heard from several kilometers away. Observed from below, it seems to be a cataract roaring down from heaven with the force of a bolt, shrouding everything around in mist. In winter and spring, the cascade turns into a silver chain hanging from the sky, throwing spray into the air. In sunny days, rainbows will rise above the cascade, presenting a grand view of colors. 
The second cascade, known as "Lovers' Cascade," is 43 meters high and 39 meters wide. The rest of the cascades all possess their peculiar charms.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*West Bay, Pingyang county, Zhejiang*

*2008.06.10*



Zhejiang position in China:


Pingyang County (平阳县) is a county in the prefecture-level city of Wenzhou (温州) on the southeast coast. 
It's a history of 1,700 years old county, is also the first one of the coastal counties with 83.5 km coastline and the total population of 790,000.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*End of the 5th round*

:cheers:


----------



## Caustic (Jul 8, 2003)

Infinite thanks. Your pics up to now have been absolutely stunning.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Sunset at Huangshan Mountains, Anhui*

*2008.06.11*



Anhui position in China:


The Huangshan (黄山) literally Yellow Mountain, is a mountain range in southern Anhui province in eastern China. The area is very famous for its scenic beauty, which lies in the peculiar shapes of the granite peaks, in the weather-shaped Huangshan Pine trees, and in views of the clouds from above. The area also has hot springs and natural pools. The Huang Shan are a frequent subject of traditional Chinese paintings and literature. Today, they are a UNESCO World Heritage Site and one of China's most popular tourist destinations.
The Huangshan mountain range comprises many peaks, 77 of which exceed 1,000 m in altitude. The mountains were formed in the Mesozoic, about 100 million years ago, when an ancient sea disappeared due to uplift. Later, in the Quaternary, the landscape was shaped by the influence of glaciers. In many cases, stone pillar forests were formed.
Since the Qin Dynasty, Huangshan had been known as the Yishan. It got its present name in 747 AD, when the poet Li Po referred to it by this name in his writing.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Lugou Bridge (Marco Polo Bridge), Beijing*

*2008.06.12*



*Extra photo. Lions on the Lugou Bridge*



Beijing location in China:


This historic structure that crosses the Yongding River is also known as the Marco Polo Bridge, and is situated 15km (9.32 miles) southwest of Tiananmen.
Construction of the original bridge on this site commenced in 1189 and was completed in 1192 and was later reconstructed in 1698. The Lugou Bridge is 266.5 m (874 feet) in length and 9.3 m (30.5 feet) in width, supported on 281 pillars. On each pillar stands a stone lion. The most intriguing feature of these beasts is the fact that there are more lions hiding on the head, back or under the belly or on paws of each of the big lions. Investigations to determine total the number of animals have been carried out on several occasions but the results have proved inconsistent, ranging anywhere from 482 to 496. However, record has it that there were originally a total of 627 lions. The posture of each lion varies, as do their ages. Most date from the Ming (1368-1644) and Qing (1644-1911) dynasties, some are from the earlier Yuan Dynasty (1271-1368); while the few lions dating from as long ago as the Jin Dynasty (1115-1234) are now quite rare.
Four ornamental columns each 4.65 meters (15 feet) high and a white marble stele stand at the ends of the bridge. One stele records the reconstruction of the bridge by Emperor Kangxi of the Qing Dynasty (1644-1911) in 1698.The other stele bears calligraphy by Emperor Qianlong, the grandson of Kangxi. It reads 'Morning moon over Lugou', and for the 700 years since its completion, the bridge has been a well known scenic spot in Beijing.
As well as being famed for its aesthetic features, Lugou Bridge is also considered to be an architectural masterpiece. It is built of solid granite, with a large central arch flanked by ten smaller ones. Each of the ten piers is protected by triangular iron pillars that have been installed to prevent by flood and ice.
However, Lugou Bridge holds a very special place in the modern history of China, and more for painful memories rather than either its stunning beauty or amazing architectural achievement. It was here on the Marco Polo Bridge that the eight-year-long War of Resistance against the Imperial Japanese Army commenced on the 7th July 1937, that culminated with the surrender of Japan in 1945.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Ci Qi Kou (Porcelain Village), Chongqing*

*2008.06.13*



Chongqing position in China:


Situated on the bank of the Jia Ling River, not far from its confluence with the mighty Yangtze is the ancient village of Ci Qi Kou, formerly known as Long Yin. Covering an area of some 1.2 square kilometres (291.6 acres) it is 14 kilometres to the west of Chongqing Municipality.
Chongqing itself has undergone many changes over the centuries, changes that have not been reflected in Ci Qi Kou with the consequence that the village conveys an impression of what Chongqing would have been like in the distant past. This fact has been recognized by the State Council and in 1998 Ci Qi Kou became a protected cultural site.
The history of Ci Qi Kou can be traced back for more than 1700 years. During the Ming and Qing Dynasties (1368-1911) it was famous for its production of porcelain. To date, over twenty old kiln sites have been discovered there. It is because of the importance of the porcelain industry that the name has been changed from Long Yin to Ci Qi Kou which being translated means Porcelain Village. However, the village was also an important supply post for shipping on the river, a fact that explains why there are so many shops lining the twelve lanes paved with their large flag stones that form the main routes. Here you will find many outlets for craftwork, groceries and the like as well as a horologist, photography supplies, drugstore and a tempting supply of roasted nuts and seeds. As one would expect there are also many teashops and restaurants to cater for the many visitors who come to see something of a way of life that has existed here for so many centuries.
The majority of the houses date from the Ming and Qing Dynasties, periods during which many masterpieces of Chinese architecture were created. Much of the two and three storey construction is of bamboo and timber. Blue bricks and pillars set off the snow-white walls that contrast in turn with vermilion doors and lattice windows. Black tablets and lanterns adorn the gates to complete the authentic and traditional appearance of the properties. The quietly flowing waters of the Jia Ling River pass by the front of the village and have been its lifeblood for as long as anyone can remember. For it was the river that brought goods and people here as well as carrying local products off to customers at home and abroad.
The three notable attractions of the village are the tea bars, the artists' studios and the Shu Embroidery workshops. Surprisingly, there are more than a hundred tea bars each with their own particular characteristics. Here friends enjoy a chat or meet to discuss business. So the tea bars offer the opportunity for you to meet the locals and also become acquainted with the unique folk opera.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Oolong Tea plantation, near Wuyishan, Fujian*

*2008.06.14*



Fujian position in China:


Oolong is a traditional Chinese tea somewhere between green and black in oxidation. It ranges from 10% to 70% oxidation.
In Chinese tea culture, semi-oxidized oolong teas are collectively grouped as qīngchá (青茶). Oolong has a taste more akin to green tea than to black tea: it lacks the rosy, sweet aroma of black tea but it likewise does not have the stridently grassy vegetal notes that typify green tea. It is commonly brewed to be strong, with the bitterness leaving a sweet aftertaste. Several subvarieties of oolong, including those produced in the Wuyi Mountains of northern Fujian and in the central mountains of Taiwan, are among the most famous Chinese teas.
The processing of Chinese Oolong tea include six procedures: sunshine withering, tedding fresh leaves, rocking green, stir-fry gree, rolling, drying.
The name of "Oolong" is also a enigma to Chinese tea history. Is it named after a placename or any variety of tea plant? The pinyin for "Oolong" is Wu Long, which means "black dragon". Does the tea name of Oolong have any relation with "Dragon" which traditionally taken as the Chinese lucky indication?


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Xiahe, Gansu*

*2008.06.15*



Gansu position in China:


Xiahe is located in the southern portion of Gansu province, along the western border with Qinghai province. It is on the northeast edge of the Qinghai-Tibet Plateau. 
It lies along the Daxia and Zhao rivers. In fact, the name, which literally means, "Xia River" refers to the Daxia River which runs alongside the town.
Xiahe is a tiny, bustling town nestles in a mountain valley at an elevation of 2,900m in Ganan Tibetan Autonomous Prefecture, southwest Gansu.
The town was divided into two sections, primarily Hui (Muslim) and Han Chinese at its eastern end, changing abruptly to a Tibetan town as you climb westward to the gorgeous gilded roofs of the vast Labrang Monastery. Bent and walnut-visaged Tibetan pilgrims make you welcome on the 3km circuit around the monastery's perimeter.
The main attractions of this area are the Labrang Monastery and the Sangke Grassland, outside the city. The locals and nomads in the village live a laid-back lifestyle. The population here is made up of 45% Tibetan, 45% Han and 10% Hui, making this a good place to behold monks in bright purple, yellow and red, nomads clad in sheepskins, and the Hui Muslims with skull caps and wispy beards. The town is also a thoroughfare for inbound pilgrims from Qinghai and Tibet.
For backpackers, Xiahe is the traffic hub either northwards to Gansu or southwards to Sichuan.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Shamian Island, Guangzhou, Guangdong*

*2008.06.16*



*Extra photo. Old colonial building on Shamian Island*



*Extra photo. Our Lady of Lourdes Church*



*Extra photo. Garden with old Banyan Trees, flowers and orchids*



Guangdong position in China:


Shamian Island, formerly known as Shameen Island, from its Cantonese pronunciation (沙面岛) is a sandbank island in Guangzhou city, Guangdong province. The territory was originally divided in two concessions given to France and the United Kingdom by the Qing Dynasty government in the 19th century. The island's name literally means "sandy surface" in Chinese.
The island covers an area of 0.3 square kilometers and is a gazetted historical area that serves as a tranquil reminder of the colonial European period, with quiet pedestrian avenues flanked by trees and lined by historical buildings in various states of upkeep. The island is the location of several hotels, a youth hostel, restaurants and tourist shops selling curios and souvenirs.
Various bronze statues are scattered around the island which depict life as it was during earlier periods on the island, as well as from more recent times.


----------



## Room2046 (Jun 16, 2008)

great pics........


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

Wow...amazing pictures! I love this waterfall! Just beautiful!
Thank you!


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Moon Hill (Yueliang Shan), Guangxi*

*2008.06.17*



*Extra photo. Closest view of Moon Hill*



*Extra photo. View from the hill*



Guangxi position in China:


Moon Hill (月亮山) or Moon Mountain is a hill with a natural arch through it a few kilometers outside Yangshuo in southern China's Guangxi autonomous region. It is so named for a wide, semicircular hole through the hill, all that remains of what was once a limestone cave formed in the phreatic zone. Like most formations in the region, it is karst. It is also a popular tourist attraction.
It takes about 20 minutes to climb to the arch, or considerably longer for those who mean to reach the hill's summit. 
Souvenirs and refreshment vendors often follow climbers up and down the path.
In addition to a concrete tourist path which passes through the arch, and a somewhat rougher, steeper path leading to the summit above the arch, Moon Hill has several rock climbing routes, the first of which was climbed by Todd Skinner in the 1990s. 
Moon hill offers some broad, panoramic views of the surrounding countryside, which is characterized by the knobby karst hills found throughout the region.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*The Miao village of Xijiang, Guizhou*

*2008.06.18*






*Miao people love sat TV* 



*View of the rice terraces from the village*



Guizhou


Xijiang Miao Village is located southeast of Kaili City. There are about 1,000 households in the village, so it is also called Qianhu Miao Village (Qianhu means a thousand households). The villagers build their houses at the foot of a mountain. The houses are mostly wood houses (those propped up by wooden supports with ladders leading up), or built with dark red maple wood blocks, which appear golden in the evening glow. The village enjoys a beautiful natural environment with green mountains and crystal water. It is also the homeland of Miao song and dance, and abundant local festivals. 
There is some exquisite silverware sold in Xijiang Miao Village, which is also known as a silversmiths' village. The cross-stitch embroidery works done by the Miao girls are delicate.


----------



## Mahratta (Feb 18, 2007)

Great photo collection, China is definitely one of the most beautiful and truly amazing nations in the world


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Dongjiao Coconut Forest, Wenchang City, Haikou area, Hainan*

*2008.06.19*



Hainan position in China:


When thinking about the charming seaside Province of Hainan, a lush image of leafy coconut plantations, blue waters and silver sands springs to mind. 
Known variously as the 'Kingdom of Coconuts', 'Golden Seashore', and 'Forest Park over the Sea', Dongjiao Coconut Plantation is located on the seaside of Dongjiao Town, Wenchang City in Hainan and is most well-known for its broad coconut plantation. 
The plantation is literally a forest with over 500,000 coconut trees including the red, green, well-bred, short, tall and other varieties. The trees not only provide a scenic backdrop and savory fruit, but they also act as a shield against the frequent typhoons here.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Fuqing Temple, Cangyan Mountain Scenic Area, Shijiazhuang, Hebei*

*2008.06.20*


















Hebei position in China:


Located about 70 kilometers (43 miles) from Shijiazhuang, Mt. Cangyan Scenic Area is a national tourist attraction in China. With an altitude of 1,000 meters (3,281 feet) high, the scenic area covers an area of 180 square kilometers (69 square miles).
Mt. Cangyan Scenic Area is renowned for its natural landscape and some cultural and historical attractions. It has verdant forests, magnificent waterfalls, crystal streams and springs, steep cliffs and queer peaks.
Many temples, pavilions, terraces and other buildings are constructed on the cliffs or in the valley. Built in the Western Jin period (265-316), the Fuqing Temple is the most celebrated complex. Legend has it that Princess Nanyang once became a nun and practiced Buddhism there. She was the daughter of Yang Guang, an emperor of the Sui Dynasty (581-618).
The Fuqing Temple consists of the Dafo Hall, the Yuanjue Hall, the Lingguan Temple, the Guandi Temple, the Cangyan Tower, the Princess Memorial Hall, the Qiaolou and other structures. The Qiaolou (a hall built on the bridge) is the main structure of the Fuqing Temple. It is constructed on a single arch stone bridge which is about 15 meters (49 feet) long and nine meters (30 feet) wide. On the arch of the bridge are carved life size images of beasts, horses and human beings. The Qiaolou is a two storied building built in the Sui Dynasty and houses the statues of Sakyamuni and eighteen arhats and some murals.
The Princess Memorial Hall is situated to the north of the Qiaolou. In the hall stand the statue of Princess Nanyang with her two sisters attending to her. On the walls are painted some murals recording the stories of Princess Nanyang. Behind the hall is a cave which is said to be the princess' bedroom.


----------



## mafun (Aug 11, 2007)

^^ There is something very familiar in the last three pictures. I think it is same place they use in the movie Crouching Tiger Hidden Dragon.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*St.Sophia Church, Harbin, Heilongjiang*

*2008.06.21*






Heilongjiang position in China:


St. Sophia Church in Harbin is the largest Eastern Orthodox Church in the Far East. It is 53.3 meters (175 feet) high and occupies an area of 721 square meters (0.18 acres). In November, 1996, it was listed as one of the Key Cultural Relics under State Protection. Half a year later, the Harbin City government repaired it and renamed it as Harbin Art Gallery. It is a respectable landmark for Harbiners and for tourism.
St. Sophia Church has a complex history. Shortly after the Boxer Rebellion (1899-1901), the Russian built the church of timber in March, 1907. Then, the Russian rebuilt it using masonry and timber four years later. The onset of a second reconstruction by Russian was marked on September 23rd, 1923, and a ceremony was held to celebrate laying the corner stone. It was completed on November 25th, 1932, after nine years, and was hailed as a monumental work of art.
The Byzantine style church is so beautiful, it is said to look as if it had been made by God's hands. In fact, St. Sophia means 'God's wisdom'. Having a Latin cross footprint, the church's original shape was preserved during reconstruction. The church has four floors and is accessible by a door on each side. Until the 1960's, the bell tower over the entrance housed 7 bells of different sizes and tones. When there were religious festivals in the past, a well-trained ringer would play musical progressions, tolling the bells with ropes tied to his hands and feet. The bells resounded to the skies.
By the 1990's, St. Sophia had undergone considerable decline. The church no longer was in use, and residential apartments and office buildings surrounded it. Magnificent Russian painted murals that adorned the church's arched walls were destroyed out of recognition. While in 1997, the Harbin government under took to undo the decades of deterioration. But as the original Russian murals were lost completely, they were replaced by topically new murals depicting the architectural history of the Harbin community. And crosses that were removed in six places were replaced. Now, the murals, pendent lamps, dome and the bell tower are restored to their original splendor.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Zhengzhou City Museum, Zhengzhou, Henan*

*2008.06.22*



Henan position in China:


Located to the west of the Green City Square, the largest square in the city, and the neighboring Zhengzhou Science and Technology Museum in the north, lies the Zhengzhou City Museum. It is a choice place for people to visit and learn about the history of the municipality. Displayed in 8 halls and arranged according to the historical development, the antiques unearthed in Zhengzhou region highlight the brilliant ancient history and culture of the area.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Tsim Sha Tsui Clock Tower, Hong Kong*

*2008.06.23*






Hong Kong position in China:



The Clock Tower is a landmark in Hong Kong. It is located on the southern shore of Tsim Sha Tsui, Kowloon. It is the only remnant of the original site of the former Kowloon Station on the Kowloon-Canton Railway. Officially named Former Kowloon-Canton Railway Clock Tower (前九廣鐵路鐘樓), it is usually referred to as the Tsim Sha Tsui Clock Tower (尖沙咀鐘樓) for its location.
Built out of red bricks and granite, the Clock Tower peaks at 44 metres, and is topped by a 7-metre lightning rod. The top of the tower can be reached by a wooden staircase located within. It is located near Victoria Harbour at the foot of Salisbury Road. Another landmark, the Tsim Sha Tsui Ferry Pier, is located nearby.
The tower has been listed as a declared monument in Hong Kong since 1990.


----------



## cmoonflyer (Aug 17, 2005)

All the awesome pics for every day's enjoyment , and it has been my habit to view the new post , thanks for sharing . And miss the thread - Planet Earth !


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*East Lake, Wuhan, Hubei*

*2008.06.24*









Hubei position in China:


East Lake, the biggest scenery tourist attraction in Wuhan and also the largest lake within a city in China, is located on the south bank of the Yangtze River and in the east suburb of Wuchang. It covers an area of 87 square kilometers (33 square kilometers of water area) that is five times greater than the area of the West Lake in Hangzhou . Because of its winding banks and crisscrossing ponds and brooks, it is called 'a lake with 99 bays'. The East Lake Scenic Area was formed from many famous scenic spots along the bank.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Longjin Roofed Bridge, Huaihua city, Zhijiang Dong Autonomous County, Hunan*

*2008.06.25*






Hunan position in China:


Longjin Roofed Bridge is also called “Flower Bridge”, “Luck Bridge”. In 1591, the ninth year of Wanli, in Ming Dynasty, the famous monk Kuanyun took the initiative to build this bridge. Destroyed and re-built for several times, it has always been the transportation fortress of Hunan-Guizhou highroad as well as a busy place with merchants and tourists. It was called “the first bridge of Chu (ancient Chu, including Hunan, Hubei, Jiangsu, Anhui, Zhejiang)”. 
In the beginning of 1999, Longjin Bridge was rebuilt again and completed on November 7th, the same year. The rebuilt Longjin Bridge is 12.2 meters wide, 146.7 meters long, and the biggest roofed bridge all over the world. It is very special, because it is composed of huge stones, wooden body, corridor and pavilion. The whole bridge is of all wooden structure, without any nails. It looks like a dragon across the river, very magnificent. It maintains well the architectural culture of Dong ethic groups and embodies the modern garden architecture arts. At the left side of the bridge, there stands “Tianhou Palace”, which is the biggest and best-preserved sea goddess temple in mainland China. The carving arts of the arched door as well as their stories are very unique.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Five-Pagoda Temple (Wuta Si), Hohhot, Inner Mongolia*

*2008.06.26*









Inner Mongolia position in China:


Five-Pagoda Temple (Wuta Si), which is also called Jingangzuo Sheli Baota, is located in Hohhot City. As there are five small dagobas on the pedestal of the pagoda, it is named Wuta Si. Wuta was originally a building of the temple constructed during 1727-1732. Now the temple has disappeared, but the pagoda has remained.
The pagoda is 16 meters high (about 51 feet) and it is composed of three parts: the base, the seat and the top (five dagobas). The lower part of the seat is inlaid with inscriptions of Diamond Sutra written in Mongolian, Tibetan and Sanskrit. The upper part is niches holding gold-plated statues of Buddha. The body of the pagoda is glazed in greens and yellows.
On the northern wall of the pagoda, three sculptures are inlaid. The Mongolian Astronomical Map is the only one labeled in Mongolian so far in the world and it is of great importance to scientific research.
Compared with other pagodas, Five-Pagoda Temple is unique in at least two aspects: its special structure, pagodas over pagoda, and the green and yellow colored glazes on the short eaves and tops of pagodas. Those make Five-Pagoda Temple quite special, a treasure of Hohhot City.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Dr. Sun Yat-sen's Mausoleum, Zhongshan Scenic Area, Nanjing, Jiangsu*

*2008.06.27*



*The Pavillion*



*The entrance*



Jiangsu


Covering an area of 80,000 square meters (about 20 acres), Dr. Sun Yat-sen's Mausoleum is located in the Zhong Mountain Scenic Area in the east suburb of Nanjing City, Jiangsu Province. As the mausoleum of Dr. Sun Yat-sen, the father of the Republic of China, it is considered the Holy land of Chinese people both home and abroad. With deep historical significance, magnificent architecture and beautiful scenery, it is a must see when traveling in Nanjing.
Dr. Sun Yat-sen (1866-1925) was a great forerunner of the Chinese democratic revolution and led by Dr. Sun the Chinese people brought down the corrupt rule of the Qing Dynasty (1644-1911) and ended 2000 years of the feudal monarchy system, which led the Chinese peoples in to a new age.
The majestic mausoleum's construction was started in 1926 and completed in 1929. The whole Mausoleum Scenic Area represents an alarm bell as seen from the air, symbolizing the noble spirit and heroic efforts of Dr. Sun Yat-sen's devotion to the Chinese people, fight of oppression and wining the independence of China. Facing south, the structures, along with the mountain ascends gradually along with the central axis line running from south to the north and is regarded as the most outstanding mausoleum in Chinese modern architectural history.


----------



## cmoonflyer (Aug 17, 2005)

*Mt.Wuyi, Fujian Province*





































Fujian location in China:









*L*ocated south of Wuyishan City, Fujian Province, with an area of 70 square kilometers, the area has what is probably the largest, most typical and best-preserved humid subtropical native forest in the world. It was nominated as a biosphere reserve of UNESCO's Man and the Biosphere Program in 1987. 
The cliffs and waters of Wuyishan are outstanding. The workings of Nature of a typical Danxia landform have left behind 36 peaks, 72 caves, 99 prominent rocks and 108 scenic spots. The Stream with Nine Turnings is emerald green and crystal clear. The beauty of the mountain and its waters has made Wuyi known as "the most attractive mountain in southeast China".

Wuyishan is also known for being of great historic and cultural value. Cultural relics include the extensive remains of an ancient city of the Min Yue people, dating back over 2,000 years, the Ziyang Academy of Classical Learning, the tomb of Zhu Xi, cliffside sculptures, etc. Zhu Xi, a philosopher of the Southern Song Dynasty, taught for 40 years at Wuyishan and made it an academic center of southeast China.


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

it's a shame as a chinese, i've never been to most of these places.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Jing Gang Shan, Jiangxi*

*2008.06.28*






Jiangxi position in China:


Jinggangshan is located in the southwest of Jiangxi Province, near the border with Hunan. This remote region is famous in China as the area where a young Mao Zedong and other communist leaders set up the rural Jiangxi Soviet, an outpost against Nationalist (Guomindang) suppression. It was from here, after the People's Liberation Army troops, led by Zhu De and Zhou Enlai, fled here from Nanchang, that the epic Long March (1934-1936) was to begin. This group were to advance, harried by Guomindang troops and bandits, on a circuitous route through some of China's harshest regions, finally arriving in the little town of Yan'an, northern Shaanxi.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Tonghua, Jilin*

*2008.06.29*






Jilin position in China:


Tonghua (通化) is an industrial city in the south of Jilin Province in the People's Republic of China. Jilin Province is one of three (the others being Heilongjiang to the northeast and Liaoning to the southwest) that comprise the region known as Dongbei (the Northeast) - commonly referred to in English as Manchuria.
Traditionally, Tonghua occupied a railhub position in a region of China noted for trade in only three agricultural commodities. These were ginseng, marten furs and deer antler products. In the 1980's Tonghua had some initial success with a wine distillery producing sweet, sticky red wines that proved popular with local consumers. From 1987 onwards a bienniel wine festival was inaugurated, but this and the industry it promoted ultimately failed commercially owing to competition with joint venture wine companies such as Dragon, who were able to produce a product that was marketable overseas. Following this failure, Tonghua industry was thrown back on its traditional agricultural products - and a few small but viable factories, including one specialising in artificial furs.
Poor, backward and, at local level, conservatively led, Tonghua was late in benefiting from the economic reforms (gai ge) of national leaders such as Zhao Ziyang. Although the railway provided useful direct links to major cities such as Shenyang, Tianjin and Changchun, few signs of progress could be seen on Tonghua's dirty streets until the mid-nineties, when plans were approved for a plethora of building projects which transformed the city. These have helped fuel a resurgence in Tonghua's commercial strength.
Today, Tonghua is one of the three largest natural herb bases of China. Medicine industry is well developed there. It is also an important forest area of Jilin and the 'Town of Skiing' in China. The ethnic minority group Gaojuli culture and the revolutionary culture of the Chinese Anti-Japanese War add more interest to the charm of the city.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*The Jade Buddha Pavillion, Anshan, Liaoning*

*2008.06.30*






Liaoning position in China:


Jade Buddha Park is located in the Dongshan Scenic Spot covering an area of 46 thousand square meters it is surrounded by hills in three directions and faces lakes. It is made up of the Jade Belt Bridge, the Bloom and Fruit Island, the Monastery Gate, the Imperial Road,the Platform, the Scripture Pillars, the Jade Buddha Temple，the Partial Halls and galleries. Its unique scenic beauty and human landscapes make the Buddha Culture, Jade Culture and Ancient Architecture Culture mixed harmoniously. It has become an artistic treasure of global ancient architectures. 
Inside the temple seated the biggest jade buddla in the world. It was carved from one piece of jade stone weighing 260.76 tons，which was found in Xiuyan County, the famous “Hometown of Jade”, on July 22, 1960. The jade stone is 7.95m high, 6.88m wide and 4.10m thick. The Jade was carved into a sakyamuni in front and an Avalokitesvara at the back. Many enchanting and legendary events happened during the carving of the Jade Buddha. It makes many vistors at home and abroad linger on and gasp in admirtion.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Tangyue Memorial Archways, Shexian County, Huangshan, Anhui*

*2008.07.14*






Anhui position in China:


Tangyue Memorial Archways, a complex of seven arches, was listed as a key national cultural protection unit under the approval of the State Council in 1996. Situated in Tangyue village six kilometers (four miles) west of the renowned Town of Arches - Shexian County, it is the biggest existing and best-preserved complex of arches in Anhui Province.
The seven memorial archways were built by the Baos in honor of the merits and virtues of their family members. The seven archways stand in the main street of Tangyue Village in order of 'loyalty, filial piety, chastity and charity'. Three were constructed in the Ming Dynasty (1368-1644), and the other four in the Qing Dynasty (1644-1911). The most ancient archway, which has a long history of over 580 years, can be traced back to 1420 during the reign of Yongle in the Ming Dynasty. The latest one was built in 1820 in the reign of Jiaqing.
Behind every archway, there is a touching story. The most acknowledged stories are the ones of 'Ci Xiao Li Archway' (Filial Piety Archway) and the 'Jie Jin San Dong Archway' (Chastity Archway). 
The 'Ci Xiao Li Archway' was built in honor of Bao Sheyan and Bao Shousun (father and son). According to historical records, father and son were captured by a general, who wanted to execute one of them. Bao Shousun wanted to sacrifice his life to save his father, so he begged the general to behead him instead of his father. Whereas, the father was also a loving and caring father and wanted him to be executed rather than his son. Their action and love moved the general, who finally released them. Later, the court knew the fact and approved the construction of the archway in praise of their filial piety and self-sacrificial spirit.
The construction of 'Jie Jin San Dong Archway' was in praise of a stepmother who remained chaste while raising her stepchild after her husband died. According to historical record, a widow with the surname of Wu, who was the second wife of Bao Wen, lost her husband when she was 29. After her husband's death, she remained chaste and treated her stepchild as her own son. Wu died 31 years later. Her action touched the local officials, who made up their minds to erect an archway to honor her in spite of the convention that erecting an archway for a step-wife was prohibited. This touching story has been passed down from one generation to another in Tangyue Village.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Marble Boat, Summer Palace, Beijing*

*2008.07.15*



Beijing location in China:


Also known as "Qingyanfang" (Boat of Purity and Clearness), the Marble Boat (石舫) is positioned at the west bank at the foot of Longevity Hill.
The Marble Boat was built in 1755 in Chinese style, imitating the sailing boats which Qianlong (1711-1799) took during his inspection to Southern China. As an old saying goes, "water can carry the boat as well as overturn it," meaning that water symbolizing the common people can uphold the royal boat, or it can swamp the boat. Emperor Qianlong had the huge Marble Boat fastened in the water to indicate the steadfast rule of the Qing Dynasty (1644-1911).
In 1860, it was burned down, and then rebuilt in Western style in 1893 through Empress Dowager Cixi's embezzling naval funds. Inlaid with colorful glass windows and wheels and paved with colored bricks, the boat is 36 meters (118.1 feet) long, two stories high. Using the huge mirrors fixed on each deck, on rainy days Cixi could enjoy the dainty lake scene while having tea. Four dragon heads mounted in each direction serve as drains, allowing rain water to be channeled picturesquely out of their mouths.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*City Wall Monument, Chongqing*

*2008.07.16*






Chongqing location in China:


Chongqing has been a walled city since 250 BC. Today most of this wall has disappeared, although a little can still be seen in the Yuzhong (Central) district.
Chongqing City Wall is a piece of about 200 metres. What remains of the city wall was rebuilt during the Qing Dynasty and today this is the most accessible of all the gates and still in relatively good condition.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Qingjing Mosque, Quanzhou, Fujian*

*2008.07.17*






Fujian position in China:


The Qingjing Mosque, also known as the Ashab Mosque, is located in the center of Tumen Street in Quanzhou. Throughout the Song Dynasty (960-1279), Quanzhou City was one of the key ports of foreign trade and attracted many Arabs. The mosque, built and repaired by Arab Muslims, reflects the friendship and cultural exchange between China and Arabic countries. Imitating a mosque in Damascus, Syria, it was initially built in 1009 and today is the oldest Arab-style mosque in China. This magnificent mosque covers an area of 2,500 square meters (0.62 acre) and features a gate, the Fengtian Hall, and the Mingshan Hall.
Facing south, the gate is made of diabase and white granite and consists of four conjoined archways. Many of the gate's domes are carved with hanging lotus, symbolizing respect for sanctity and purity. Each carved lotus is surrounded by a web of liernes, which add depth to the carvings. A platform on the roof of the gate allows worshipers to watch the moon and decide when Ramadan begins. To the east of the gate are two stone tablets recording the reconstruction of the mosque in the Yuan (1271-1368) and the Ming (1368-1644) dynasties. Another stone tablet is located just near the gate, engraved with the imperial edict of Zhu Di, the third emperor of the Ming Dynasty. He spread this edict to protect the Mosque and the Islam in China.
The spacious Fengtian Hall was once the main prayer hall of the mosque. The hall's design depicts the popular architectural style of Islamic prayer halls before the 10th century. Unfortunately, the hall's spectacular roof collapsed in an earthquake, leaving only the granite walls intact. The ornamental walls house stone inscriptions of Alcoran, lit by the large windows carved throughout.
After the earthquake damaged Fengtian Hall, Mingshan Hall became the mosque's central prayer hall. Located in the northwestern portion of the Mosque, Mingshan Hall was built in a more Chinese style and is smaller than Fengtian Hall. It is a quadrangle - resembling a traditional residential compound with a courtyard (common in northern China). Here the stone walls are adorned with Arabic inscriptions dating back to the Song and the Yuan dynasties.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Jiayuguan Pass, Gansu*

*2008.07.18*












Gansu


Located about six kilometers (four miles) southwest of Jiangyuguan City, the Jiayuguan Pass represents the western starting point of a section of the Great Wall constructed during the Ming Dynasty (1368-1644). The pass covers an area of 33,500 square meters (eight acres) and lies at the base of a narrow valley, and takes its name from one of the surrounding hills, the Jiayu. Commonly referred to as the finest example of its kind on earth, the pass is the best preserved of the Great Wall's ancient military fortresses.
The Jiayuguan Pass was constructed as far back as 1372. Legend has it that the official charged with overseeing the building of the pass demanded that the foremen not squander a single brick. The builders were for the most part successful, and the project was finished with just one brick surplus to requirements. It was actually left at the site and has become famous among the tourists visiting the area. 
The Jiayuguan Pass is constructed in three concentric layers: the central area is made up of an inner city, containing the largest of the pass' buildings; an outer city section, surrounded by a large wall dotted with watchtowers, turrets, and high-terrace pavilions; and finally, for purposes of defense, a moat. All of these features combined to make it a daunting prospect for any would-be attackers.
Encompassing an area of 25,000 square meters (six acres), the inner city is trapezoid-shaped. It is enclosed by the city wall which runs for 640 meters (2,100 feet) and reaches a height of up to 11 meters (36 feet). The inner city has both east and west gates, known as the Guanghua and Rouyuan respectively. Each of the city gates is also protected by its own smaller guard tower. The tower defending the west gate is known as Luo City. From it hangs a plaque with characters that read: "The Greatest Pass under Heaven".


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Heyuan, Guangdong*

*2008.07.19*



Guangdong:


Heyuan (河源) stands in northeastern part of Guangdong Province, on the middle and upper reaches of the Dongjiang River. It shares boundary with Jiangxi Province in the north. Being a traffic hub in northwestern Guangdong, Heyuan is the first stop the Beijing-Kowloon Railway makes within the province. 
It is a Hakka population center along the Dongjiang River. Extreme long ago, settlers from present Zhejiang and Jiangsu provinces were scattered around the region, living together with the minorities there. It was during the Qin Dynasty (221BC-206BC) that the court transferred people in North China to this area, bringing it advance Yellow River Culture. From then on, whenever a war broke in Central Plain, there would be a crowd of settlers moving there. Gradually, the Hakka cultural came into being. 
Heyuan has now a population of about 207,600. The majority of the people are Cantonese and Hakka. Heyuan includes many rainforests. 
In December 2002, SARS broke out in Heyuan.


----------



## cmoonflyer (Aug 17, 2005)

*Changbai mountain , Jilin province , China *

Often regarded as the most beautiful mountain in Northeastern China, Changbaishan is a volcano that’s been lying dormant for over 300 years. Changbaishan, meaning “ever white”, got its name from the white pumice stones that cover its slopes, giving the mountain a year-round white color. In winter, Changbaishan is a great skiing destination – there are many well-maintained ski runs, and several hot springs to relax in after a chilly day on the slopes. Summer is the best time to hike up Changbaishan, and there’s a path for every experience level. The easier route involves climbing the steps on the western slope, but if you want a challenge, opt for the narrow Tiger Back Trail. Once you’ve reached the top, relax by Tianchi Lake, a beautiful green-colored lake where many visitors report sighting lake monsters. Seeing Changbaishan’s white mountainside reflected in Tianchi’s green waters, and maybe even spotting a lake monster or two, is sure to make the climb worthwhile. 




























*Changbai mountain location*


----------



## 东方丹东 (Jul 11, 2008)

Fantestic


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Lijiang Waterfall Hotel, Guilin, Guangxi*

*2008.07.20*



*Waterfall comes down from the roof of the hotel *



Guangxi location in China


Guilin Lijiang Waterfall Hotel ,the largest, latest and best-equipped hotel in Guangxi, has being rebuilt on the former site of Lijiang Hotel into a deluxe five-star hotel with an investment of over 400 million yuan. 
It is located in the downtown area of Guilin City. The artificial waterfall that rushes down from its top matches the picturespue ambience of the hotel, with Shanhu Lake glittering right down in front, Lijiang River flowing on the east, Elephant Trunk Park neighbouring on the south, and Duxiu Hill and Diecai Hill towering on the north.
The hotel is equipped with a waterfall ,listed in the Guiness Book of Records. It's 45 meters high,72 meters wide at the top and 75 meters at th bottom.
Daily 8pm waterfall show is a must see in Guilin. The show is on for 10 minutes every night.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Daqikong, Libo Zhangjiang Scenic Area, Libo County (Miao Area), Guizhou*

*2008.07.21*









Guizhou position in China:


Libo Zhangjiang Scenic Area is located in Libo County in southern Guizhou Province. Covering an area of 273 square kilometers (105 square miles), it is a vast forest unique in Karst landscape and water views composed of Daqikong Scenic Area, Xiaoqikong Scenic Area, Shuichun River Scenic Spot and Zhangjiang River Scenic Area. 
The scenic area boasts boundless mountains, crystal creeks, cascading waterfalls, various plants and animals. Xiaoqikong Yuanyang (mandarin duck) Lake Scenic Spot is the only aquatic forest in Karst landscape at that latitude in the world, where grow over 10 kinds of precious trees. Yezhu Woods is an unfrequented cool world which is guarded by twisting vines. Lying five kilometers (three miles) from Xiaoqikong Scenic Area, Daqikong Scenic Area offers steep mountains and deep valleys. There is a Tiansheng Bridge hanging over 262 feet above the rushing water. 
There is only one main road in the Daqikong Scenic Zone. Perched precipitously on the edge of the cliff are stalactites and dense trees, with rivers zigzagging up.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Tomb of Hai Rui, Haikou, Hainan*

*2008.07.22*












Hainan position in China:


Tomb of Hai Rui is situated in the western outskirts of Haikou City, 5 kilometers (3.1 miles) from the civic center. It represents people's esteem towards Hai Rui, an upright and uncorrupted official. It was originally built in 1589 during the Ming Dynasty (1368 -1644), and some of the constructions in the tomb garden remain intact. With an area of over 4,000 square meters (4784 square yards), the layout was designed according to the level of the official titles at that time. Today it is rated as the Key Cultural Relic Preservation of Hainan Province.
Hai Rui (1514 - 1587), born in Hainan Province, was an official in the Ming Dynasty. He is famed as a statesman for his honesty and performance of his duty as well as his clean life. After his death, people chose the location in obedience to his spirit from 'heaven'.
One typical story illustrates his honesty. After seeing the emperor wink at the corruption of court officials, he prepared a coffin for his death and said farewell to his wife. Then he went to the emperor, expressing his criticism and advice. His words were not accepted but cost him his court position and he was jailed. After his release, he returned to his hometown and helped with irrigation projects. At the age of 72, he was employed again by the court to work in Nanjing, and passed away in the third year of his service.
His integrity also gained people's recognition. When he worked for the court, he was needy and could not pay for servants. He wrote articles or inscriptions for others in order to earn money. This was quite uncommon because in Chinese feudal society, most officials had servants and lived a rich life. After his death when people helped clear up his mementoes, they were surprised to find only eight taels of silver and a few clothes.
On the day they buried Hai Rui, their admired official, all the people ceased their own matters to attend the funeral, crying and grieving. When the coffin was carried to the very spot where the present tomb is situated, the rope of the coffin broke and people believed this was the place that Hai Rui chose for himself. Thus the tomb was built on that spot.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Baiyangdian Lake, Baoding, Hebei*

*2008.07.23*






Hebei


Lake Baiyangdian (白洋淀) is located near Baoding, in the Hebei Province. It is the largest natural lake in northern China consisting hundreds of shallow lakes and waterfilled depressions. It is referred to as the Kidney of North China.
The lake is home to about 50 varieties of fish and multiple varieties of wild geese, duck, and birds. The lake and side parks also are home to a vast number of lotus, ti plants, and other plants. From harvesting the fauna and flora of the lake, the locals make a living.
While appearing pristine in parts, Lake Baiyangdian is under assault from a variety of sources, most notably industrial waste emptied upstream, the holding back of replenishing waters into reservoirs by upstream communities, and local fish farming. The cleanup of Lake Baiyangdian has become a test for the Chinese government's vocal commitment to environmental causes, but Chinese environmentalists have painted this agenda as little more than empty promises, often pointing to the lake as evidence.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Jiamusi, Heilongjiang*

*2008.07.24*






Heilongjiang:


Jiamusi (佳木斯) is situated on the boarder of the Heilongjiang Province, with Harbin on its west, Shuangyashan on its east. It is separated from Russia by the Wusuli River (Ussuri River) in the east and the Heilongjiang River (Amur River) in the north.
Historical records list Jiamusi as an ancient bridle road of the Songhua River, leading to the Heilongjiang River estuary. It was once inhabited by the Sushen ethnic group, ancestors of the present Manchu group. There’s no exact record of the origin of Jiamusi. It wasn’t until the Twentieth Century that Jiamusi became the active town that it is now.
Jiamusi is located on the lower reaches of the Songhua River, neighboring the Sanjiang (Three Rivers) Plain formed by the Songhua, Heilongjiang and Wusuli rivers. Its terrain is low, with mountains beginning in the north, south and western areas of the city. Jiamusi’s plains, which lie in its northeastern area, are flat and low. 
In addition to the Han, Mongol, Hui ethnic groups, a population of Korean, Manchu and Hezhen ethnic minorities also reside in Jiamusi. Among the four ethnic townships, are two Korean (Xinghuo and Tangwang townships) and two for Hezhen (Jiejinkou and Bacha townships). Hezhen is known for its fishing culture throughout Northern China. The area’s cuisine features many seafood dishes, and specialized clothing and ornaments are made of fish skin and bones.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*The Longmen Grottoes, Luoyang, Henan*

*2008.07.25*















*...and a night view*



Henan


The Longmen Grottoes are located in the south of Luoyang City. They are between Mount Xiang and Mount Longmen and face Yi River. Longmen Grottoes, Yungang Caves and Mogao Caves are regarded as the three most famous treasure houses of stone inscriptions in China.
The grottoes were started around the year 493 when Emperor Xiaowen of the Northern Wei Dynasty (386-534) moved the capital to Luoyang and were continuously built during the 400 years until the Northern Song Dynasty (960-1127). The scenery measures 1,000 metres (about 1,094 yards) from north to south where there are over 2,300 holes and niches, 2,800 steles, 40 dagobas, 1,300 caves and 100,000 statues. Most of them are the works of the Northern Wei Dynasty and the flourishing age of the Tang Dynasty (618-907). Lots of historical materials concerning art, music, religion, calligraphy, medicine, costume and architecture are kept in Longmen Grottoes.
Fengxian Temple was built in the Tang Dynasty and it is the largest grotto in Longmen Temple with a width of 36 metres (about 118 feet) and a length of 41 metres (about 136 feet). There are nine major figures of various facial appearances and temperaments in the temple that were built in accordance with the Buddhist rite and their relationships by the artists.
The most impressive figure is the statue of Vairocana Buddha sitting cross-legged on the eight-square lotus throne. It is 17.14 metres (about 56.23 feet) in total height with the head four metres (about 13 feet) in height and the ears 1.9 metres (about 6.2 feet) in length. Vairocana means illuminating all things in the sutra. The Buddha has a well-filled figure, a sacred and kindly expression and an elegant smile. According to the record on the epigraph, the Empress Wu Zetian together with her subjects took part in the ceremony of Introducing the Light (a Buddhist blessing that the Buddha opens the spiritual light of himself and shares it with others).
At the sides of Vairocana there are two statues of Vairocana Buddha's disciples, Kasyapa and Ananda, wearing prudent and devout expressions. The figures of Bodhisattvas and devas can also be found in the temple. Some have dignified and genial expressions, while others are majestic and fiery. The various appearances and delicate designs are the representations of Empire Tang's powerful material and spiritual strength as well as the high crystallization of people's wisdoms.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Tsuen Wan Bay, Hong Kong*

*2008.07.26*




*Night view of Tsuen Wan taken near Belvedere Gardens Estate. To the left is Nina Tower.*



*Nina Tower at Tsuen Wan*



Hong Kong



Tsuen Wan (荃灣) is a bay in the New Territories, Hong Kong, opposite to Tsing Yi Island across Rambler Channel. A market town of the Tsuen Wan emerged for the surrounding villages and fleets of fishing boats in the area. The town is around the present-day Tsuen Wan Station of the MTR. It was extended as far as the reclamation proceeded.
In earlier days, it was known as Tsin Wan (淺灣) which means shallow bay, and later renamed to Tsuen Wan. Another name Tsak Wan (賊灣), pirate bay, indicates the presence of pirates nearby long ago. In fact, the area around Rambler Channel was known as Sam Pak Tsin (三百錢), literally meaning three hundred coins. There was a legend that pirates would collect three hundred coins should one pass through the area.
Apart from a market town, in 20th century, factories moved in gradually for its proximity to the urban in Kowloon. With construction of Castle Peak Road, motor vehicles could reach the town in addition to on foot and by boat. In 1950s, the Hong Kong Government developed the area with new town concepts. In the 1970s it was developed as part of the Tsuen Wan New Town. By 1971 the area housed 400,000 residents. It was one of the last area in Hong Kong to be developed without the "Colony Outline Plan".


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Dongyong Park, Xiaogan, Hubei*

*2008.07.27*



Hubei


_From chinatravel.com_
Dongyong Park has a floor area of 500 square kilometers, built in 1984. The park is themed with the legend that a filial person named Dongyong sold himself in order to get money to have his father buried, whose behavior touched the youngest fairy lady in the heaven so much that she came down to the world and eventually married him. It accommodates all the historical and cultural relics about the story of “Tianxianpei (Marriage with the seventh Fairy Lady)”.
The gate of the park is facing the main street of Huaiyin, with red walls and glazed tiles, statue dragon and painted phoenix. A pair of stone-lions is squatting on the two sides of the gate. Right after entering the gate, you are standing face to face with a rockery. Then passing through the rockery, you can see pavilions and attics. The most spectacular scenery is no more than the Chinese scholar-tree (Huaishu in Chinese), which is an old green tree with lush crown and big trunk as well as luxuriant branches.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*The Yueyang Pavillion, Yueyang, Hunan*

*2008.07.28*






Hunan


The Yueyang Pavilion is an ancient architectural treasure which is located on the shores of Dongting Lake in Yueyang City, Hunan Province. The Yueyang Pavilion is one of four famous Chinese pavilions. 
The Yueyang Pavilion is a three storey, rectangular building which reaches 15 meters (about 49 feet) high and is constructed entirely from wood. Surprisingly, no nails or beams have been used in its construction. This is a rare feature in classical architecture. Pillars have been included in the construction to ensure the strength of the building. Four pillars made of 'Nanmu' wood support the entire pavilion; twelve pillars of catalpa wood support the eaves of the first storey and a further twelve pillars have been included to support the second storey. The roof of the pavilion is built using unusual curved lines which are similar to the shape of a helmet used by a knight of ancient times.
Seen from a distance, the Yueyang Pavilion seems like a giant bird which is in flight. The red building with its yellow glazed roof tiles is a splendid and colorful sight. Views are spectacular. 
The age of the pavilion is disputed. However, it is generally believed that the pavilion was built more than 1,700 years ago. During the Three Kingdoms Period (220-280) the rudimentary form of the building was that of a parade (ceremonial) pavilion. During the Western Jin (265-316) and the Northern and Southern Dynasties (386-589), the pavilion was used by the military with the name of 'Baling Tower'. It was not until the Tang Dynasty that it was renamed as the Yueyang Pavilion. The Yueyang Pavilion was damaged in the chaos of wars and was rebuilt in the Song Dynasty (960-1127). Since then, it has become a tourist attraction and a place of inspiration for both poets and writers. The pavilion was made very famous during the Northern Song Dynasty (960-1127) by the works of Fan Zhongyan who was a great politician and writer.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Wulanbutong Grassland, Inner Mongolia*

*2008.07.29*



Inner Mongolia


Wulanbutong Tourist District is made up of Wulantutong Grassland, Wulanbutong Ancient Battlefield and Birch Woods. It is an ideal place to enjoy grassland, forest landscapes, pasturing customs and ancient culture. In winter, the snow is as thick as 300mm and the accumulated snow lasts for 5 months, thus the district becomes an amusement park for ski lovers.
The Wulanbutong Grassland gained its reputation as a beautiful landscape when it became the imperial hunting ground of the Qing royal families. In 1690, Emperor Kangxi led 200,000 men to suppress the Xinjiang rebel army by force. Now it has become one of the area's most popular points of interest for tourists, along with the Saihanba Grassland.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Tianning Temple, Changzhou, Jiangsu*

*2008.07.30*









*Tian Ning Temple Pagoda*



Jiangsu


Built in the Tang Dynasty (618-907), the temple has more than 1,300 years' of history being one of the most famous Buddhist sites in Southeast China. The Emperor Qianlong of the Qing Dynasty (1644-1911) visited Tianning Temple for three times. Apart from halls and towers, the brick carvings of the Five Hundred Disciples of Buddha and twelve jade Buddhas add much luster to the temple.
The temple is actually a construction complex comprising 497 rooms, 33 Buddhist halls, and 24 pavilions. The largest Buddhist hall is 25.8 meters high, 26.4 meters wide and 28 meters long, covering an area of 1,031 square meters and it is an architecture rarely seen in China. Among the preserved 127 sculptured statues, the Budhisattva Guanyin is 13 meters high, standing over the head of a crocodile and preparing to help. 
The city has recently rebuilt the Tianning pagoda on the Temple grounds, which are adjacent to Hongmei Park. The pagoda, called Tianning Baota, was first built during the Tang Dynasty. It has since been destroyed and rebuilt five times. The current reconstruction is built to the height specification of 153.79 meter (504.56 ft). This makes it the tallest pagoda in China and perhaps also the world. Both the Hongmei Park and Tianning Temple are located just to the east of the city center.


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

Fantastic pictures!


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Azure Cloud Temple, Taishan Mt., Tai'an, Shandong*

*2008.09.12*















Shandong position in China:


At the eastern end of the Heavenly Street, and among the cloud and mist there is a solemn towering architectural complex above the stone steps. This is the Azure Cloud Temple. The bronze statue of the Supreme Lady, the Azure Cloud, is offered sacrifices in the main hall. 
The Azure Cloud Temple was built in the first year of Dazhongxiangfu (1008 A.D.), at the order of Zhenzong, an emperor of the Song Dynasty. The construction area is limited by its local conditions. It is 70 meters long from south to north, and 35 meters wide from east to west. Mang buildings have been built in this small place such as the gate (entrance), the main hall, the side hall, the bell tower, drum tower, the Joss Stick Pavilion, the building for the emperor, the fireplace, the screen wall, the singing and dancing building and three divinity gates……But visitors can only feel its grander and austerity rather than its narrowness. The temple represents the wonderful construction art and the high techniques of the ancient Chinese builders who had learnt how to build houses according to the local conditions.


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

WOW ITS A NICE PLACE FOR　BBQ ^ ^


----------



## macpolo (Apr 17, 2006)

best thread ever
thanks


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Puxi, Shanghai*

*2008.09.13*









Shanghai location in China


Puxi (浦西) is the largest section of Shanghai, home to approximately 90% of Shanghai's residents. Puxi literally means "Huangpu West" or "West of the Huangpu." 
Puxi is separated from Pudong, to the east, by the Huangpu River. Despite the new financial district of Pudong to the east it remains Shanghai's cultural, residential and commercial centre.
Puxi is not an administrative division or district in Shanghai but a term used to describe the historical urban area of Shanghai proper. The major districts that comprise Puxi are Yangpu, Hongkou, Zhabei, Putuo, Changning, Xuhui, Jing'an, Luwan and Huangpu.
Despite efforts to promote Pudong, Puxi remains the cultural and entertainment center of Shanghai. The two main shopping centers, Huaihai Zhong Lu and Xujiahui, the major bar streets such as Maoming Lu and Julu Lu, and cultural centers such as The Bund, the Shanghai Grand Theatre, and the Shanghai Museum are all located in Puxi. The famous Nanjing Road shopping strip runs through Puxi.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Nine Dragon Screen, Datong, Shanxi*

*2008.09.14*









Shanxi position in China


The Datong Nine Dragon Screen, built over 600 years ago, is presently the oldest and largest glazed screen in China today. It is three times larger than that in Beihai Park , Beijing.
The screen, built for the thirteenth son of Zhu Yuanzhang, the first Emperor of the Ming Dynasty (1368-1644), has been well preserved and remains intact to this day. It is made up of 426 specially-fired glazed bricks, with a height of 8 meters (about 26 feet), 2.02 meters (6.6 feet) thick and 45.5 meters (149 feet) long. The Screen can be divided into three parts, the pedestal, body and roof.
The pedestal is rectangular shaped with a height of 2.09 meters (6.9 feet). Its narrow middle section is composed of 75 glazed tiles with images of oxen, dogs, deer rabbits and other animals.
The design of the body is that of a green wave on the lower part and a blue and yellow cloud on the upper part. It consists of nine flying dragons, with a golden-scaled, shiny-eyed dragon located in the center. On each side of the central dragon is a pair of light yellow dragons with their heads pointed East and tails pointed towards the central dragon. A second pair of elegant yellow dragons is next with their heads and tails pointed west. A third pair is ferocious-looking purple dragons which seem to be wrestling with the sea. The fourth pair is highly spirited dragons. The nine dragons are life-like and illustrating their ability of calling the wind and controlling the rainfall. The areas around the dragons are supplemented with images of plants, mountains, stones, water and grass. These patterns along with the nine dragons compliment each other.
The roof is covered with glazed tiles.
There is a pond with a stone bridge located in front of the screen. The reflection of the dragons becomes dynamic, especially when a breeze disturbs the surface of the water


----------



## foxmulder_ms (Apr 19, 2007)

Thanks for this wonderful thread man, I am going to visit China one day...


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Jianzhuhai Lake (Arrow Bamboo Lake), Jiuzhaigou Valley, Sichuan*

*2008.09.15*









Sichuan position in China


Jiuzhaigou (九寨溝) is a UNESCO listed Natural Heritage Site in 1992. Jiuzhaigou means “Valley of Nine Tibetan Villages”. It is well known for its scenic beauty and the fairyland appear; the beautiful emerald lakes, colourful forest, rushing streams of water and the magnificent multi level waterfalls and snow covered mountain peaks. The water in the lakes is very clear and one can see the bottom of the lakes despite the deep depths.
It is located approximately 450 Km north of Chengdu, the capital city of Sichuan province in China. 
Arrow Bamboo Lake (箭竹海) is the first of the deep lakes. It lies at an elevation of 2618 meters, it is 6 meters deep and covers an area of 170,000 square meters. The bamboo is evergreen and the firs stand erect on the banks, and the surrounding undulating hills and swaying bamboo are reflected in the lake. Even in the severe cold winters, the lake still glistens and is full of vitality.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Tianjin History Museum, Tianjin*

*2008.09.16*












Tianjin location in China


This massive new museum, which is said to be China's second largest building, houses the collections of the former Tianjin Art Museum and the Tianjin Historical Museum, and was planned as a part of a huge 77-acre development. This impressive structure was designed by a Japanese architect Shin Takamatsu, in collaboration with a structural designer Mamoru Kawaguchi, with a concept of extreme simplicity and clarity. It features a massive glass shell structure, which encloses exhibition space on the first and second floor and visitors' concourse and other facilities on the ground floor. This project was entitled "Swanium" from its unique shape which resembles a swan with its wings extended.
It is situated to the east of Youyi Road, Hexi District, covering an area of 31,400 square meters. It is a comprehensive museum with about 200,000 collections of historic relics and folk art pieces, which incorporates historic relic collection, protection, research and education as well as leisure tour.
The museum looks like a swan with its wings fully spread. There are 3 floors in the museum-history hall, treasure hall and jade article hall. History hall exhibits the historic events in the city and their influences on the city from 1860 to liberation. Treasure hall exhibits the historic relic collections of primary national relics, including the treasures Puyi brought to Tianjin from the Imperial Palace. The culture relics, historical data and photos, together with the Photo-electricity models and archetype duplication both historical and modern.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Yarlung Tsangpo River, Tibet*

*2008.09.17*









Tibet position in China


The Yarlung Zangbo River (雅鲁藏布江) or Yarlung Tsangpo originates from a glacier on the northern side of the middle Himalayas, over 5,300 meters (208,661 feet) above sea level. It runs across the south of Qinghai-Tibet Plateau from west to east, through India and Bengal, and finally flows into the Bay of Bengal. Altogether more than 2,900 kilometers (1,802 miles) long with a catchment area of 935 thousand square kilometers (361,006 square miles), it is the fifth longest river in China. With a large number of branches, its natural hydropower capacity reaches up to 79,116 thousand kilowatts, just second to the Yangtze River in China.
It passes through the state of Arunachal Pradesh, India, where it is known as the Dihang. Downstream from Arunachal Pradesh the river becomes wider and at this point is called the Brahmaputra River. It eventually disgorges into the Bay of Bengal. Since the river crosses international boundaries, it has at least three different names in different languages.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Lake Sailimu (aka Sayram), Xinjiang*

*2008.09.18*









Xinjiang position in China:


Sayram Lake, Sailimu Hu, is a beautiful lake located north of Yining, in the Boertala Mongolian Autonomous Prefecture in the Xinjiang Uygurs Autonomous Region. Sayram in Kazakh means 'blessing'. Hong Liangji, a poet of the Qing Dynasty, described Sayram Lake in one of his poems: “a unique place in the West Region, Xanadu on the earth”. 
Encompassing an area of 457 square kilometers, it's a fault basin at an elevation of 2,073 meters, the highest among the Xinjiang high mountain lakes and with a maximum depth of 86 meters. It is about 30 kilometers long from east to west and is over 20 kilometers wide.
It has a vast water surface with blue ripples and abounds in water resource and lush grass. Tucked away in the steep mountains, it is secluded and misty. The snow-capped peaks and the dragon spruce on the mountains set each other off. In July and August, the Mongolian and Kazak herdsmen gather on the lake-side grassland to hold their traditional ethnic activities such as horse-racing, wrestling, picking up a sheep on the galloping horse-back.


----------



## foxmulder_ms (Apr 19, 2007)

Tianjin History Museum looks great at night.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Songzanlin Lamasery (The Guihua Temple), Zhongdian County, Yunnan*

*2008.09.19*





















Yunnan position in China


The Guihua Temple is named the Gedan Songzanlin Lamasery in Tibetan. It is located at the foot of the Foping Mountains, 5 km north of Zhongdian County and occupies an area of 500 mu. The monastery is the largest Tibetan Buddhist Temple in Yunnan Province, and also one of the famous monasteries in the Tibetan area. It now has over 700 Buddhist monks.
The Guihua Temple was built in 1679 under Emperor Kang Xi's authorization after the fifth Dalai Lama sent a report to him, who named the temple "Gedan Songlin".Emperor Yong Zheng granted it the name "Guihua Temple". The temple was made after the Potala Palace in Lasa, hence it has another name "Small Potala Palace". It has hundreds of small houses for Buddhist monks and living Buddhas. Besides the two main temple buildings at the top in the centre, there are 8 wing buildings around them. One main temple has 108 pillars in its main hall, which can hold 1,600 monks sitting and chanting scriptures.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Qiandao Lake (One-Thousand-Islands Lake), Chun'an County, Zhejiang*

*2008.09.20*



Zhejiang position in China


Qiandao Lake (千島湖) or "Lake of Thousand Islands", is a man-made lake located in Chun'an County, Zhejiang, China. Qiandao Lake is a man-made lake formed since the completion of the Xinanjiang hydroelectric station. There are 1,078 large islands in the lake and a few thousand smaller ones. It covers an area of 573 km², it has a storage capacity of 17.8 km³. The total area of the islands in the lake is about 86 km².
Qiandao Lake is known for its clear, and sometimes, drinkable water, such as that used to produce the renowned Nongfu Spring brand of mineral water. It is also home to lush forestation (over 90%), and exotic islands, its more popular attractions include the Bird Island, the Snake Island, the Lock Island (featuring supposedly the world's biggest lock), the Island to Remind You of Your Childhood.
The lake is an important tourist attraction of Zhejiang. Newer housing developments have sprung up since the late 1990s at a reasonable cost to buyers looking for lakeside residences.


----------



## d.haibo (Sep 20, 2008)

riasbaixas said:


> 我去中国好几次一年了，但我只知道最重要的城市，北京，上海，香港和部分省，陕西，江苏，广东，广西，福建，浙江，内蒙古， … …
> sorry, I must improve my chinese


呵呵 看你第一句话 应该不是一个中国人说出的 ，（haha look the fist sentence you said ，it shouldn‘t be said by a chinese ） it should be given like that 我一年中要去中国好几次


----------



## d.haibo (Sep 20, 2008)

foxmulder_ms said:


> Thanks for this wonderful thread man, I am going to visit China one day...


welcome to china ,it's beautifil ,I think you can enjoy your tourism ，sorry ，my English is very poor ，maybe some words are not correct


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Tangmo Village, Anhui*

*2008.09.21*












Anhui position in China


Perched at the foot of Mt. Huangshan, Tangmo Village was rated as one of the top ten 'must see' famous scenic spots in Huangshan City.
Tangmo Village was constructed originally in the Tang Dynasty (618-907) according to the architectural styles of that time. It reached its height of prosperity in both the Ming (1368-1644) and Qing (1644-1911) dynasties. One valuable point to be emphasized is that this ancient village has maintained its simple and harmonious existence with nature through many dynasties, without being influenced or affected by any commercial intrusion and sophistication. The quiet rural life style of this particular culture, and the natural beauty that is incorporated within this famous historic and cultural village.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*The Great Wall at night in Badaling, Beijing*

*2008.09.22*



Beijing location in China


Badaling Great Wall (八达岭) is situated in Yanqing County, over 70 kilometres (43 miles) north of Beijing. It is the most well-preserved section of the Great Wall, built during the Ming Dynasty (1368-1644). This section with an average altitude of over 1,000 meters (3,282 feet) is the outpost of the Juyongguan Pass. The mountain slope is very steep and the roads are tortuous. These features made it a military stronghold. Badaling Great Wall is like a strong dragon winding its way along the mountain ranges.
The Great wall originally functioned as a fortification. As early as the Qin Dynasty (221BC-206BC), Qinshihuang, the first emperor of Qin Dynasty unified the whole nation and began to build the Great Wall to protect China's borders from the intrusion of the northern nomadic tribes. Most parts of the preserved Badaling Great Wall were built and reinforced during the Ming Dynasty to defend the capital against the intrusion of these Mongolian people. The structure of the wall consists of huge bar-stones and bricks. The inside of the wall has been formed by tampering earth and small stones, which makes the wall very firm and strong. Internally, the wall is about six meters (20 feet) wide, which would allow horses to gallop five abreast. A number of small holes have been drilled on the wall to allow archers to shoot arrows. There is a barrel-drain and a moat both inside and outside the wall. In a word, military fortification has been paramount in the consideration of every wall detail.
The signal fire platforms were an important part of the whole fortification of ancient China. A signal fire platform is actually a blockhouse that was built on the top of the wall. It was used to send warning signals. Since the Ming Dynasty, the amount of smoke and gunfire released conveyed specific military information about the enemy. One release of smoke with one shot of gunfire signified 100 enemies; two smoke releases with two shots of gunfire meant 500 enemies; three smoke releases with three shots of gunfire indicated more than 1,000 enemies. Once one signal platform fired a beacon, the others would follow likewise so as to alert the command as to the strength of the enemy.
As a landmark erected at the top of a group of mountain ranges, Badaling Great Wall has also witnessed many significant historic events. The first emperor of the Qin Dynasty toured there, Yuan Taizu, the first emperor of Yuan Dynasty (1271-1368) passed the Badaling Great Wall and took control over the whole of China. Empress Cixi fled from there to the western part of China in 1900 when an alliance of eight western countries invaded Beijing. At present, Badaling Great Wall stands still there recording the hardship and bitterness that Chinese people have endured in the past 2000 years. It is a priceless cultural heritage of humanity.
Badaling Great Wall was the earliest part of the great Wall opened to tourists. It has drawn tens of millions of tourists both from home and abroad.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Dazu Rock Carvings, Chongqing*

*2008.09.23*












Chongqing position in China:


The Dazu Rock Carvings contains all the cliffside carvings in Dazu County. The collection is composed of the rock carvings in Beishan, Baodingshan, Nanshan, Shimenshan as well as Shizhuanshan, all of which are of the highest artistic attainment and demonstrate the most exquisite skills.
Dazu County, reputed as 'the county of rock carving' is located at the southeast of Sichuan province. It is 271 kilometers (about 168.4 miles) from Chengdu on its west and 167 kilometers (about 103.8 miles) from Chongqing on its east. The whole county has an area of 1,400 square kilometers (about 540.5 square miles), and it covers a history of 1,230 years since it came into existence in 758 during the Tang Dynasty (618-907).
The Dazu Rock Carvings was built from 650 in the Tang Dynasty and continued to the Ming Dynasty (1368-1644) and the Qing Dynasty (1616-1911). It is as famous as the Mogao Cave in Dunhuang, Gansu Province. The rock carvings in these places are very distinguished both at home and abroad. Among the rock carvings, there are more than 5,000 statues and over 100,000 Chinese characters of inscriptions and epigraphs. The Buddhist statues dominate in this rock carving group, and the Taoist and the Confucian stone figures can also be seen.
Many statues show the Buddhist and the Confucius doctrines, particularly the filial piety. In 1999, the Dazu Rock Carving was ranked as a World Cultural Heritage Site. Every year many thousands of tourists from home and abroad pay it a visit.


----------



## Caustic (Jul 8, 2003)

Your pictures never cease to amaze me. 

Most interesting "one photo a day" thread there is, IMO.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*View of Meizhou Island from The Mazu Temple, Fujian*

*2008.09.24*












Fujian position in China


Meizhou Island (湄洲島) is close to the shore of Putian, Fujian. It is most famous for being the birthplace of the goddess Matsu. Meizhou has 38,000 inhabitants, most of which have traditionally been in fishery.
The Mazu Temple on Meizhou Island enjoys an honorific title of "Meizhou Ancestral Temple of Queen of Heaven Temple". It was firstly built in 987 AD, the same year of Lin Moniang`s departure. With over a thousand years of development, the belief in Mazu has gradually spread from Meizhou to all over the world. At present，there are altogether nearly 5000 Mazu temples throughout the world, with approximately 200 million believers. Taiwan is a concentrated area of Mazu followers, and there are over 800 Mazu ancestral temples of various sizes on Taiwan Island with over 14 million followers. On Meizhou Island every year on the 23rd day of the third month and the ninth day of the ninth month respectively for the birthday of Mazu and for the day when Mazu was raised to the skies, there is a grand occasion of pilgrimage tour, hence the name of "Oriental Mecca". 
After she passed away, a temple was built on Meizhou Island in 987 to offer sacrifices to and in memory of Mazu. It was the earliest Mazu Temple in the world, and enjoyed the honorific title of "Ancestral Temple". The Ancestral Temple keeps the Mazu’s gold body of Song Dynasty, the stone statue of Mazu, stone-carved royal instruction and a seal presented by an emperor of Qing Dynasty, which reveal the profound historical origin of Mazu culture.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Lanzhou, Gansu*

*2008.09.25*






Gansu position in China


On a map of China with a scale of 1:260,000,000, draw a circle at a radius of 90 mm (3.54inches) to include all China in it, and you will find that the center of this circle is Lanzhou, the capital city of northwest Gansu Province. Lanzhou is not only the geometrical center of China but also a center in the northwest in terms of transportation, telecommunication and the Silk Road Tourism Ring. Covering an area of 1631.6 square kilometers (629.96 square miles), Lanzhou (兰州) is home to a population of 3.14 million, including Han, Hui, Bao’an, Dongxiang, Tibetan, Yugu and Sala and more.
Lanzhou used to be a key point connecting the central China and the western region as well as a vital city on the Silk Road. Today, Lanzhou is a hub of the Silk Road, with Maiji Caves to the east, Bingling Thousand Buddha Caves to the west, Labrang Monastery to the south and Dunhuang Mogao Caves to the north.
With mountains in the south and north of the city and the Yellow River flowing from the east to the west, Lanzhou is a beautiful modern city with both the grand beauty of northern cities and the prettiness of southern cities.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Silver Beach, Yangjiang, Guangdong*

*2008.09.26*



Guangdong position in China


Yangjiang (阳江) is a coastal city in southwestern Guangdong Province, facing southward to the South China Sea. Close to the Pearl River Delta, The city is 247 and 160 kilometers (153 and 99 miles) from Guangzhou and Zhuhai. By water, it is 143 and 129 sea miles (265 and 239 kilometers) from Hong Kong and Macau. 
According to archeological discovery, human settlers first came to Yangjiang ten thousand years ago. Like other regions in Guangdong, it was conquered by the Qin (221BC-206BC) Court belong to the shires established there. As its location became increasingly important, Yangjiang had been elevated from a county to a shire by the end of the Eastern Han Dynasty (25-220). 
Situated in subtropical zone, the city holds temperate weather and abundant rainfall. The extreme heat may emerge in August. Summer is long and hot, lasting from mid-April to late October. Typhoon and rainstorm usually happen in summer and autumn. 
Silver Beach is located in southwest of the Hailing Island. It is a 7.4 kilometers (4.6 miles) beach, a hot summer resort of Yangjiang City.


----------



## comewithme2008 (Sep 25, 2008)

amazing pics!


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Reed Flute Cave, Guilin, Guangxi*

*2008.09.27*















Guangxi position in China


With its location five kilometers northwest of the downtown of Guilin, the Reed Flute Cave is a brilliant cave marked on almost all travel itineraries. The cave got its name from the verdant reeds growing outside it, with which people make flutes. Inside this water-eroded cave is a spectacular world of various stalactites, stone pillars and rock formations created by carbonate deposition. Illuminated by colored lighting, the fantastic spectacle is found in many variations along this 240-meter-long cave. Walking through the serried stone pillars, tourists feast their eyes on changing spots, feeling they are in a paradise.
Tourists enter the cave and then take a U-shaped sight-seeing route to see different spots, whereupon they exit it from another cave quite near the entrance one. One trip lasts about one hour. It is a Chinese habit to give each formation a legendary or poetic name such as Crystal Palace, Dragon Pagoda, Virgin Forest, Flower and Fruit Mountain and other interesting names. For some of these names, you need to use your imagination, but the story behind each is quite fun. It's a pleasure to listen to romantic or fairy tales whilst appreciating the fantastic stone formations. Both the stories and the lighting add mystery to the scene. Although there are different kinds of lighting inside, you are not supposed to take photos unless you are a professional photographer, because the light inside is not sufficient for exposure. At some spots, such as the Crystal Palace or Flower and Fruit Mountain, special photography is offered at 20 yuan for one picture. (They use special equipment to provide enough illumination.) Some 70 inscriptions on the cave wall are said to be travelogues and poems derived from the Tang Dynasty, which made the cave a popular tourist site at that time.


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

Reed Flute Cave, Guilin, Guangxi 

I've been there ten years ago.


----------



## Yooglee (Sep 27, 2008)

wa3333333 ! amazing pics !


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Gaoding village, Sanjiang Dong Autonomous County, Guangxi*

*2008.09.28*



*There are 6 drum towers in Gaoding, 5 are visible in this photo.*






Guangxi position in China


The Sanjiang Dong Autonomous County is the only Dong county in Guangxi. Sanjiang features well-preserved Dong villages with their wooden houses, drum towers and shelter bridges which dot the countryside hereabouts, The Dong makes up 50% of the population in Sanjiang. The other nationalities inhabiting there are Han, Zhuang, Miao, Yao, Menchu, Hui, Maonan, Gelao and Yi.
Dong people in Sanjiang have a very unique food culture. Sour dishes are their favorite. Almost all kinds of food they make are served in sour flavor.
Gaoding is a little village (高定寨) located 2hrs uphill trek from Dudong and it is the most primitive and intact Dong village of Sanjiang. Wooden houses scattered in the valley with greens clustered around and 6 drum towers dotted among (one more than Zhaoxing, the "town of drum tower"), which claims most of the attraction in the rolling landscape.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Maling River Canyon, Xingyi, Guizhou*

*2008.09.29*















Guizhou position in China


Maling River Canyon is located at the juncture of Yunnan, Guangxi and Guizhou Provinces in Xingyi City, Guizhou Province, about 334 kilometers (around 208 miles) southwest of Guiyang, the capital city. Maling River Canyon is a display of karst features with multiple stratifications and categories. It is famous for its deep rift, waterfalls and calcium tapestries. 
Maling River Canyon is a long, deep rift cut by the surging Maling River and the groundwater. It has a length of about 74.8 kilometers (around 46.5 miles) and an average depth of 200-400 meters (about 219-437 yards). The narrowest point of it is just 50 meters (about 55 yards) wide. Overlooking from above it looks just like a narrow crack while looking up from the bottom one can only see a strip of the sky. It is indeed a rare scene. It has been given the title of 'A Beautiful Scar of the Earth' by seasoned travelers.
It is said that the Maling River Canyon consists of around 100 waterfalls, each 100 meters (about 109 yards) high or more. The most beautiful waterfalls are the Pearl Waterfall and the Rainbow Waterfall. The Pearl Waterfall is a group of waterfalls dropping from a 100-meter (about 109 yards) high cliff. Droplets of these waterfalls splutter in all directions like abundant pearls in the air. The Rainbow Waterfall consists of eight waterfalls pouring down at the same time. As they arrive at the bottom, a mist of water rises and rainbows appear in the sunshine.
On the two faces of the canyon, there are miles of calcium sediments. Some calcium sediments are like hanging tapestries while some are like waterfalls. Local people call them calcium tapestries or calcium falls. These sediments vary in color and shape. Colorful and vivid pictures form on two sides.
The best time to drift along Maling River is from June to October. During this period, at the main spot one can take in sights of 13 waterfalls at one time.


----------



## d.haibo (Sep 20, 2008)

so beautiful,as chinese ,i don't know where it is if you don't tell us


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

d.haibo said:


> so beautiful,as chinese ,i don't know where it is if you don't tell us


near Xingyi


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Wuzhizhou Island, Haitang Bay, Hainan*

*2008.09.30*


















Hainan position in China


Wuzhizhou Island (蜈支洲岛) in Haitang Bay, has an area of some 1.48 square kilometers (365.7 acres). With an irregular butterfly-like shape and a total coastline of 5.7 km (3.54 miles), the island is about 30 km (18.6 miles) north-east of Sanya City. 
Wuzhizhou Island was known as Guqizhou Island in ancient times and the earliest records date from the Qing Dynasty (1644-1911), when a temple was built to commemorate the originator of Chinese characters, Cang Jie. Following the Qing Government's fall from power, the villagers rebuilt the temple to honor the Goddess Matsu, who bestowed good fortune on the local fishermen. From 1949 Wuzhizhou Island became an important strategic defense zone. However, from the 1990s, the island began to enjoy a completely new role as a romantic place for holiday and leisure.
As the island is in a tropical marine zone, the climate is temperate and pleasant all year round. It is an ideal place for vacation, winter swimming as well as entertainment. There are over 2,700 plant varieties on the island, including the tall trees and dense bushes. The eastern and southern parts of the island are hilly and two high mountains connect to form a peak about 79.9 meters (262 feet) high. In the west and north, the terrain is level. Soft white sand stretches as far as the eye can see beside a crystal clear blue sea, where protected coral reefs are rich in conches, sea urchins, sea cucumbers and tropical fishes of various colors.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Laolongtou (Old Dragon's Head), near Qinhuangdao, Hebei*

*2008.10.01*












Hebei


If comparing the Great Wall to a dragon then Qinhuangdao is located at the head facing the sea. Lying five kilometers (three miles) south of Shanhaiguan Pass, Laolongtou (Old Dragon's Head) is the eastern starting point of the Ming Dynasty (1368-1644) Great Wall. It extends about 20 meters (66 feet) into the Bohai Sea like a dragon drinking water, hence its name.
Laolongtou is the place where the Great Wall meets the sea. Laolongtou comprises the Chenghai Pavilion, the Nereus Temple, the Estuary Stone City, the Jinglu Beacon Tower, the Nanhaokou (Southern Estuary) Pass and the Ninghai City. In 1900, the Eight Power Allied Force invaded Shanhaiguan Pass and destroyed the Laolongtou. In 1984, it was rebuilt by the people of Shanhaiguan.
This part of the Great Wall was built in the 7 th year of Wanli reign in the Ming dynasty (1579) and was mended in the 7 th year of Kangxi reign in the Qing dynasty (1668). Emperors Kangxi and Qianlong of the Qing Dynasty would stop here for a visit on their way to Fengtian (Present - day Shenyang) to worship their ancestors, which makes the city even more worthy of its name.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Diaoshuilou Waterfall, Jingpo Lake, Ning'an County, Heilongjiang*

*2008.10.02*






*Dry season:*



Heilongjiang position in China


The Diaoshuilou Waterfall is located at the northern end of the Jingpo Lake in mountains south of Ning'an County, Heilongjiang Province. The Jingpo Lake was called the Huhan Sea during Bohai Shire Period (698-926) of the Tang Dynasty (618-907), and later called Bi'erteng Lake, which means the lake is as tranquil as a mirror, in the Ming and Qing dynasties. As what it is called Jingpo (mirror lake), the water is crystal clear and tranquil like a mirror. During summer and autumn seasons, the lake takes on a fascinating look with mountains decorated with trees and flowers, birds hovering in the sky, fish jumping up and down in the lake, and the reflection of rocks and rosy clouds setting off each other. 
The Diaoshuilou Waterfall is at the outlet of the Jingpo Lake where lies a crack formed during the cooling of lava. The water pours down through the crack to a deep pool underneath, with a fall of over 20 meters high and more than 40 meters wide. The waterfall bursts forth white waves that shine with multicolored rays of morning or evening sunshine and gives out a thunderous sound. In winter, the waterfall changes into an ice curtain, hanging down from the cliff. To the east of the waterfall is a pavilion with guardrails and rocks, providing a good place for people to stand or sit while viewing the great spectacle.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Railway Square, Zhengzhou, Henan*

*2008.10.03*



Henan position in China


Zhengzhou is the capital city of Henan Province, and an important railway hub on the Beijing-Guangzhou and Xi’an-Shanghai rail lines. Zhengzhou is the major railway junction between the Longhai railway (east-west) and the Jingguang railway (north-south). It is home to the national grain wholesale market and a new high-tech science park. Along with its modern economic position, Zhengzhou played a key role in China’s early civilization as the site of an early Shang dynasty walled city some 3,500 years ago.
Situated south of the Yellow River and east of the Songshan River, Zhengzhou was one of China’s earliest cities, thought to have been the second capital of the Shang dynasty some 3,500 years ago. Archaeological sites around Zhengzhou have yielded abundant Neolithic pottery and technologically early forms of the bronze ritual vessels and weaponry that were defining elements of Shang material culture.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Skyscrapers, Garden Road, Central and Western District, Hong Kong*

*2008.10.04*

Bank of China Tower, Citibank Plaza (Citibank Tower & ICBC Tower) and Cheung Kong Centre.






Hong Kong location in China:



Garden Road (花园道) is a major road on Hong Kong Island, Hong Kong, connecting the Central and Mid-levels areas.
At its lower (Central) end, Garden Road forms a grade-segregated intersection with Queensway. For most of its length, Garden Road carries traffic only in the downhill direction. Uphill traffic is carried by Cotton Tree Drive, parallel to and to the east of Garden Road. Cotton Tree Drive merges with Garden Road just above the intersection with Upper Albert Road, and Garden Road continues uphill to an intersection with Robinson Road and Magazine Gap Road in the Mid-levels.
Garden Road is rich in historical and heritage value. The Bank of China Tower, Citibank Plaza, St. John's Cathedral, St. John's Building, the lower terminus of the Peak Tram, the United States Consulate-General, and the Hong Kong Zoological and Botanical Gardens all lie on the road.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Gude Temple, Wuhan, Hubei*

*2008.10.05*









Hubei


Located at 74 Huapo Road, Hankou. First built in 3rd year of Guangxu, Qing dynasty (1887). The original name was "Gude hut". The temple is facing west with an area of 20 thousand square meter and a construction area of 3600 square meter. Entering the main gate, people cross the corridor (called "The four heaven king hall"), pass through the courtyard, and then reach the unique designed grand hall which can accommodate 1000 people. On the left of the grand hall there are abbot’s room, realizing room, Kwan-yin hall, scripture lib; on the left is the living area, with monk’s room, guest room and dining room. On the left and behind of the temple are circled by bamboos. 
The temple was destroyed in the "cultural revolution", but recently was going under renovation and has been reopened.


----------



## Ysh (Nov 22, 2005)

I love China. Thank you for posting!


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Baofeng Lake, Suoxiyu Scenic Area, Zhangjiajie, Hunan*

*2008.10.06*












Hunan position in China


Embraced by continuous mountains, the artificial Baofeng Lake (Treasure-Peak Lake) is located in the Suoxiyu Scenic Area in the south of Suoxiyu Town of Zhangjiajie, Hunan Province. Originally known as Shijiayu Reservoir, the Baofeng Lake was later named after Baofeng Mountain (Treasure-Peak Mountain) and opened to tourists. 
Reputed as the abode of fairy mother goddess on earth, the Baofeng Lake is a rare high gorges lake and shaped by surrounding mountains into a narrow strip. It covers an area of 30 hectares and has a depth of 72 meters. Lying in mountains, the Baofeng Lake is filled by streams without pollution. The lake has a fascinating landscape with surrounding mountains and a mid-lake island.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Hulun Buir Grassland, Inner Mongolia*

*2008.10.07*






Inner Mongolia position in China


Hulunbuir (呼伦贝尔) is a region that is governed as a prefecture-level city in northeastern Inner Mongolia. Major scenic features are the high steppes of the Hulun Buir grasslands, the Hulun and Buir lakes (the latter partially in Mongolia), and the Khingan range. Hulun Buir borders Russia, Mongolia, Heilongjiang province and Hinggan League.
They say the map of China is shaped like a rooster heralding the dawn. The Hulun Buir Grassland is on the rooster's comb. The plain was named after the handsome Hulun and beautiful Buir, two young Mongolian lovers in a legend. The young lovers are separated and become the lakes Hulun and Buir. The area is the home of many minority ethnic groups, and it is an important place for the festive occasions of the nomadic groups in north China. The Hulun Buir Grassland is known as the Kingdom of Pastureland and has more than 1,000 species of plants. On the grassland are green grass, beautiful flowers, zigzag rivers, crystal-clear lakes, sheep and cows, and herdsmen's yurts sending forth the fragrance of wine and of tea with milk.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Tai Lake, Jiangsu*

*2008.10.08*



Jiangsu position


Located in the southern part of the Yangtze River delta, Taihu Lake (太湖) is the third largest freshwater lake in China. With a surface area of about 2,338 square kilometers (about 902 square miles), Taihu Lake is a famous scenic spot in China and is famed for its lake, its hills and its splendid man-made scenery.
Taihu Lake is just like a bright pearl set in the Yangtze River delta. It crosses Jiangsu and Zhejiang provinces, where 48 islets of different sizes and 72 peaks and peninsulas along the lake combine to form a panorama of great natural beauty. The best place to view the beautiful Taihu Lake is on the Turtle Head Islet. Turtle Head Islet is an islet stretching into the lake, whose shape is really like the head of a turtle protruding from the water. Taihu Lake and the surrounding magnificence will bewitch your eyes when you climb onto Turtle Head. When the soft breezes blow, waves roll and the hills in the distance look like an overlapping landscape painting. The scene is really captivating. Turtle Head Islet Park is mainly made of the natural landscape, augmented by man-made additions. Flowers and trees can be seen everywhere. Various kinds of architecture are strategically placed among the trees and shrubs. All conspire to make the park graceful and elegant.
Besides the natural scenery of Taihu Lake, there are many ruins of historic sites, such as the Grand Canal of the Sui Dynasty (581-618), the Islets in the lake along with the coastal places in the east, the north and the west both of which are the cradle land of the culture of Wuyue (this culture touches on traditions that flow from or refer to Jiangsu, Zhejiang and the southeast part of Anhui Province today) and so on.
Taihu Lake is an abundant source of fish.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Huaxi, Jiangsu*

*2008.10.09*



Jiangsu position in China


On average, the people in China's countryside are poorer than their cousins in the city and they have fewer prospects for benefiting from the nation's much-vaunted economic growth. But one village a few hours' drive away from Shanghai has come up with its own route to prosperity and is providing a model for the development of other rural areas. 
Huaxi village in Jiangsu province doesn't feel like a Chinese village at all. Visitors are greeted by row upon row of white houses with red roofs, and it looks more like American suburbia transplanted to the Chinese countryside. Today they say Huaxi is China's richest village.
Hundreds of official tour groups flock to Huaxi each day to learn about the village, even visiting the homes of "ordinary" residents. 
It's hard to believe that Huaxi village was once poor. The secret to its phenomenal success was its move from agriculture to industry. Thirty years ago, the village was starting to behave more like a city and look like one too, as it built factory after factory. 
This move away from agriculture is the reason the villagers of Huaxi are so rich. On the floor of one of the village's numerous factories, hundreds of workers in white coats sit at sewing machines stitching dark blue jackets. This textile shop is part of Huaxi's business empire. The village now owns 80 factories. It has expanded to swallow up 16 neighboring villages and employ thousands of migrant laborers. The original villagers are now enjoying the rewards of that strategy. Last year, they earned more than $10,000 per person, 25 times the national average for farmers.
And Huaxi keeps on growing. Construction is under way on a $2.5 million clock tower surrounded by fountains that will shoot water 17 stories high.
Many of the tour-group visitors are government officials hoping to learn from Huaxi's success butt village chief Wu Xie En says it's not a one-size-fits-all formula.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Luxi River, Longhushan, Jiangxi*

*2008.10.10*






Jiangxi position in China


The Longhu Mountains of Jiangxi province, lie alongside the Luxi River. On each side of the river hang thousand-foot precipices, leaving caves whose faces are entirely covered with natural caverns of all sizes. Coffins are hung inside these caverns, situated between 20 and 100 meters from the water below. The means by which the ancients got the heavy coffins into the holes on sheer cliffs remain a mystery.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Aerolites Museum, Jilin city, Jilin*

*2008.10.11*






Jilin position in China


The Meteorite Shower Museum that houses the largest piece of a meteorite found anywhere in the world is located in Jilin city. On March 8, 1976 a heavy meteorite shower took place in the area of Jilin city. The total weight of the falling stony meteorite was 2,700 kilograms, the biggest weighing 1,770 kg. All these are on display in the Aerolite Museum in Jilin. 
The 1,770 kilogram aerolite displayed in the exhibition hall of the meteorite shower in Jilin is the largest aerolite in the world.


----------



## ghostrecon (Dec 5, 2007)

*thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

thanks so much 

really this thread is fantastic 

100%

i did not imagine at all , that china is so beautiful like this


thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx:lol: *


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Sino-Korea Friendship Bridge, Dandong, Liaoning*

*2008.10.12*









Liaoning


The Sino-Korea Friendship Bridge (also called the Sino-Korean or China-Korea Friendship Bridge) connects the cities of Dandong (丹东), China and Sinŭiju, North Korea. Built in 1943, it crosses the Yalu River, carrying automobile and rail traffic. (The pedestrians are not allowed to cross the bridge.) The bridge is one of the few ways to enter or leave North Korea.
About 100 meters downstream is the old bridge built in 1911, now called the "Broken Bridge" (断桥). It was bombed and half damaged on the Korean side during the Korean War in 1950 and has not been reconstructed. That bridge is now a tourist attraction on the Chinese side, to learn about the Korean War and the world's largest bridges.
Trains travel over the Friendship Bridge on a daily basis. The border is relatively porous, as the governments of China and North Korea have fairly good relations.
While it is considered one bridge, the contrast between the Chinese side and North Korean side are immense. The bridge on the Chinese side is decked with flashing neon lights that light up at night while the North Korean side is left in the dark due to acute fuel shortage in North Korea. Another view of this contrast is that the North Korean side is far from the downtown area, while the Chinese side is not far from downtown Dandong.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Macau Maritime Museum, Macau*

*2008.10.13*









Macau location in China


Occupying an area of 800 square meters (about 0.2 acres), the Macau Maritime Museum was built on the site where the first group of Portuguese explorers landed on Macau in 1553. Enlarged in 1990, the museum follows the typical museum layouts of a European style. The exhibits explore major themes in the history of the maritime industry in Macau, China and Portugal.
The main building of the museum is a three-storey white building, architected in the shape of a boat in full sail. Big glass windows provide the illusion of an observation tower of a boat. From a distance, the museum building appears to be a majestic boat anchoring at the tranquil port.
The Macau Maritime Museum is divided into five sections. The exhibits on the first floor portray traditions and techniques of the fishermen in Macau. Exhibits include displays of costumes, fishing techniques and fishing boat models. On the second floor, the exhibits survey the history of the Portuguese explorations and geographical discoveries. The top floor houses exhibits on marine technology and transport, dredging and navigation. The exhibits here include Guia Lighthouse (the first lighthouse in China), various kinds of ropes, a three-dimensional model of Macau as well as a variety of boat models.
The Aquarium Gallery in the museum has four tanks. Each devoted to a different theme of the sub-water world. The first presents a fresh water riverbed, the second a harbor and the third a coral reef. The last tank features the scenes of a sunken boat in the deep sea.
There is a square outside of the museum that visitors should not miss. From the square, visitors appreciate the sceneries on the river bank and of the busy harbor. Sail boats are also available for visitors to set sail on the sea.


----------



## foxmulder_ms (Apr 19, 2007)

Thanks again for the pictures...


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Tengger Desert near Shapotou, Ningxia*

*2008.10.14*



Ningxia


Yellow River winds through Ningxia for about 400 kilometers and becomes the main source of irrigation. It makes an abrupt turn at Zhongwei county upon entering Ningxia from the west, forming the spectacular Shapotou scenic zone. Tengger Desert from the north is stopped at Shapoutou by the Yellow river, resulting in a huge sand dune. Shapotou now has already become an amusement park in the desert and touristy, where tourists ride ostriches or camels, and slide on the sand. People can also take a goatskin raft. It used to be the major vehicle to take people across the Yellow river 40, 50 years ago in this area.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Qinghai-Tibet Plateau, Yushu Tibetan Autonomous Prefecture, Qinghai*

*2008.10.15*






Qinghai


_From wikipedia:_
Yushu is an autonomous prefecture in Qinghai. The prefecture has an area of 188,794 km² and its capital is Gyêgu township (Gyêgu Zhen) in Yushu county, which is the place of the old Tibetan trade mart of Jyekundo (Gyêgu). The area belongs to the cultural realm of Kham in eastern Tibet.
Yushu prefecture is rich in Buddhist monasteries. Being a constituent of the former Nangchen kingdom, the area was, for most of the time, not under domination by the Dalai Lama’s Gelugpa order in Lhasa. The different balance of power in this part of Kham enabled the older Tibetan Buddhist orders to prevail in Yushu. Of the 195 pre-1958 lamaseries only 23 belonged to the Gelugpa.
An overwhelming majority of more than 100 monasteries followed and still follow the teachings of the various Kagyüpa schools, with some of their sub-sects only found in this part of Tibet. The Sakyapa were and are also strong in Yushu, with many of their 32 monasteries being among the most significant in Kham. The Nyingmapa’s monastic institutions amount to about the same number, while the Bönpo are only met with in one lamasery they share with the Nyingmapa.
Prior to collectivization in 1958, the entire monastic population of present-day Yushu TAP amounted to more than 25,000 Buddhist monks and nuns, with approximately 300 incarnate lamas among them. On the average about three to five per cent of the population were monastic, with a strikingly higher share in Nangqên county, where monks and nuns made up between 12 and 20 % of the community


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

reall y nice...


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Yinghu Lake, Ankang, Shaanxi*

*2008.10.16*



Shaanxi


The Yinghu Lake, one of the provincial scenic spots, is located at the foot of the Tianzhu Mountain which is 18 kilometres to the southeast of the city proper of Ankang. The Lake is the largest green man-made lake with fresh water in the northwest China after the foundation of the Ankang Power Station. The lake has a perimeter of 540 kilometres and covers a total area of about 77.5 square kilometres. It is the provincial tourist resort which boasts such natural sights as the Bashan Mountain and the Hanshui River, and also an ideal ecological place for visit which is based on well-kept ecological environment like surrounding mountains and vegetation, and features sightseeing, recreation on the water, relaxation in holidays. What’s more, the Yinghu Lake is the very place where literators get together so as to compose poems, paint paintings and take photos.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Yuanshan National Forest Park, Boshan District, Zibo, Shandong*

*2008.10.17*






*The Qi Wall*



*The stone forest*






Shandong


Zibo (淄博) is located in the center of Shandong Province, neighboring Mt. Taishan in the south and backing the Yellow River in the north. It is also bordered by hot coastal tourist cities, Qingdao, Yantai and Weihai in the east, and the capital city of the province, Jinan, is just seated to its west. The city is a vital communication hub of Shandong.
Zibo was the capital city of Qi Kingdom, one of the five powers in the Spring and Autumn Period (770BC-476BC) and the most prosperous state then, over 2,000 years ago in China. Lord Huan of Qi, ruler of Qi, appointed Guan Zhong, the famous thinker and economist, as his prime minister, and adopted Guan's thoughts and policies to administer his country, reform the economic system and develop relations with other states, After scores of years, Qi became the strongest state for its economic and military strength, and was named as the "state with one thousand chariots" and the "head of the five strongest states". The culture and education undertakings were rather developed in Qi. Both poetry and music were of high level. Linzi District remained its capital for as long as 638 years, and was the biggest city in the orient.
As the birthplace of the Qi Culture, Zibo has quite a number of cultural scenic spots. Zibo's main attraction is Yuanshan National Forest Park. Located southwest of the Boshan District (博山区), it is the only national level forest park in Zibo consisting of five scenic zones. The great Wall of the Qi Kingdom, grass skiing field, Dinosaur Valley and folk custom garden are all the attractions of the park.
However, as a time-honored cultural city, Zibo is much richer.


----------



## wildwindpeter (Oct 16, 2008)

China is wonderful, i love China and Chinese culture!!


----------



## wildwindpeter (Oct 16, 2008)

riasbaixas said:


> *2008.03.19*
> 
> 
> 神舟发射
> ...


I think "Jiuquan" is belonging Gansu province!!


----------



## wildwindpeter (Oct 16, 2008)

Sorry, you are right. I have double checked for the "Jiuquan".


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Shanghai Grand Theater, Shanghai*

*2008.10.18*









Shanghai


Shanghai Grand Theater is located at the People's Square in the city heart. The construction of the Grand Theater lasted 4 years from 1994 to 1998. The theater covers an area of 62,803 square meters, with 10 stories, two for underground, two for lofts and six on the ground. 
The elegantly decorated lobby covers approximate 2000 square meters. A large chandelier, formed by six pan-pipes shaped lamp, is suspended in the lobby. The floor is made of a rare marble called "Greece Crystal White". The patterns shaped like piano digital, together with the pillar and the stairs, are full of rhythms.
The Grand Theater housed three stages-a 1,800-seat main stage for ballets, operas and symphonies, a 600-seat medium theater for chamber orchestras and a small 200-seat auditorium for dramas and fashion show. Since its opening on August 27, 1998 the Shanghai Grand Theatre has successfully staged such shows and evenings as operas, musicals, ballets, symphonies, chamber music concerts, spoken drama and the Chinese operas.


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

riasbaixas said:


> *2008.10.17*
> 
> 
> .


The soldiers looked real .


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Jinci Temple, Taiyuan, Shanxi*

*2008.10.19*









Shanxi


Located 25 kilometers (16 miles) to the southeast of downtown Taiyuan City, Jinci Temple is a combination of historical cultural relics and beautiful landscapes and it is world-famous because it is an ancient ancestral temple, something which is rare in China.
Jinci Temple has a long history, which can be traced back to the Western Zhou Dynasty (11th century BC to 711 BC), when King Cheng made his younger brother Yu a leader of one of his states. Yu was an intelligent leader who devoted all his energies to making the state prosperous, so his descendants built a temple for him after his death, in order to honor his achievement.
Saint Mother Hall, the oldest building in the temple, is one of the main reasons that so many visitors come to the temple. Together with the Flying Bridge across the Fish Pond, and the Offerings Hall, these exquisite buildings provide evidence of a new era in Chinese architecture. For example, the Flying Bridge across the Fish Pond is the only one of its kind that exists now; accordingly, it plays an important role in an investigation of the ancient bridges of China.
There are three additional wonders that draw people from across the world to the temple. These are: The Figures of The Maidservants, the Zhou Cypress and the Never Aging Spring. Each of the Figures of the Maidservants that stand in the Saint Mother Hall, colored clay sculptures made during the Song Dynasty (960-1279), are unique. Whether these statuettes are washing, sweeping or dancing, they are all sculpted in a vivid and natural way.
Jinci Temple was, to a certain extent, an imperial garden. Accordingly, some three hundred tablets were inscribed for it with writings by emperors, officials and poets, and these now line a scenic path in the temple. The most famous stele was written by the Emperor Taizong of the Tang Dynasty in 646, and it was kept in a pavilion which is now known as 'Zhen Guan Bao Han Pavilion'. Taizong was one of the great emperors of Chinese history. The time from which he inherited the throne from his father became known as the Prosperity of Zhenguan, and people referred to the calligraphy written by him as ' Bao Han', meaing a kind of treasure.


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

顶!


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Suopo, Danba County, Sichuan*

*2008.10.20*


















Sichuan


Danba County is located at the east of Ganzi Tibetan Autonomous Prefecture, in western Sichuan Province. Danba means the town of rocks. Special geographical situation, geological condition and unique cultural background all attribute to the well-developed culture of Rock Buildings in Danba. Old Diaolou Buildings have a long and colourful history, and represent the masterpieces of Jiarong Tibetan architectural arts. Danba tops China, or even the world in terms of its quantity, density and types of old Diaolou Buildings. So far, it is the place that reserves the largest quantity of old Diaolou Buildings and villages in China, with the highest density, and is known for its rich styles and overall preservation.
Suopo is actually a collection of four vertically stratified villages on the side of a rather steep mountain face. The village is home to some very impressive stone towers. Thre are maybe about 50 houses or so, all thinly spread vertically and horizontally along a patch of land about the size of several football fields laid out next to each other and running vertically up the mountain. 
Built as early as 1700BC the watchtowers in Suopo varies greatly. The high of watchtowers are between 16 and 35 meters, they stand on hillsides or the top of the hills with stone slabs for their walls and stone blocks for their foundations. Usually the watchtowers are designed as polygonal shapes, such as square, pentagon, hexagon, and octagon. The best ones have 13 sides. There are four kinds of watchtowers according to their different use: Strattegic Pass, Beacon-fire, Village and Dwelling, most of them are well protected.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Fengning Grassland, Fengning Manchu Autonomous County City, Hebei*

*2008.11.04*















Hebei


Fengning Manchu Autonomous County City is in north-west of Chengde. The southern part of it is next to the capital city of Beijing, and distance of them is o*nly 210 km. Fengning is very vast and has unique tourism resources, it contains the first Beijing North Prairie, White Cloud Hole, Kowloon Pines, Hung Tang Temple Spa, and other attractions. 
Fengning is very rich in tourism resources. "Promote the tourism, opening up, large conglomerates and large-scale development" This is in the Fengning economic development strategy. With the development of tourism resources, the county economic development runs faster.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Heilongjiang Science and Technology Museum, Harbin, Heilongjiang*

*2008.11.05*



Heilongjiang


Heilongjiang Science and Technology Museum (HSTM) was started its construction in April 2001 and completed in August 2003. It was officially opened in August 2003.
Heilongjiang Science and Technology Museum is located in the Science and Technology Zone of Harbin Sun Island. The land area occupied is 50.000 square meters. The ordinary exhibition area is 12.000 square meters and the temporary exhibition area is 1.500 square meters out of the total building area of 25.000 sq. meters. 
Heilongjiang Science and Technology Museum is a social education-disseminating institution to develop science.
More info ----> http://www.hstm.cn/


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Henan Art Center, Zhengdong New District, Zhengzhou, Henan*

*2008.11.06*


















Henan


Situated at the CBD of Zhengzhou City, Henan Art Center (河南省艺术中心) has been constructed on a site of 100,000 sq m with total floor area of 77,000 square meters. 
The opening ceremony of Henan Art Center was held in Zhengzhou on Thursday November 29, 2007. With an investment of 1 billion RMB, the art center has a construction area of 77,000 square meters. It includes two theatres, with a big one having 1800 seats and a small multi-functional one offering 380 seats. It also has an 800 seat concert hall and two art galleries.
Designed by a Canadian architect (OTT/PPA Architect Office), the art center well resembles abstract models of three major ancient Chinese wind musical instruments, the Xun (a porcelain wind music piece), the pan-pipes and the bone-flute, which, all unearthed in Henan, could date back to 2500 to 8700 years.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Sleeping Beauty Castle, Disneyland, Penny's Bay, Lantau Island, Hong Kong*

*2008.11.07*












Hong Kong location in China



Hong Kong Disneyland (香港迪士尼乐园) is the first theme park inside the Hong Kong Disneyland Resort and is owned and managed by the Hong Kong International Theme Parks, an incorporated company jointly owned by The Walt Disney Company and the Government of Hong Kong.
Sleeping Beauty Castle is the fairy tale structure at the center of Disneyland Park and Hong Kong Disneyland Park. It is based on Germany's Neuschwanstein Castle with some French inspirations (Notre Dame de Paris and the Hospices de Beaune especially).
Opened July 17, 1955, the castle is the oldest of all the Disney castles. It reaches a height of 77 feet (23.5 meters). Beginning April 29, 1957, visitors were able to walk through the castle and view several dioramas depicting the story of Sleeping Beauty. The walk-through was redone in 1977 & closed in 2001. On July 17, 2008 it was announced that the Sleeping Beauty Castle walk-thru will reopen in December 2008 at Disneyland and to coincide with the release of the 50th Anniversary Platinum Edition of Sleeping Beauty (1959 film) the following year.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Wu Gorge, Yangtze River, Hubei*

*2008.11.08*















Hubei


The Wu Gorge is the second gorge of the Three Gorges of Yangtze River and is famous for its elegance. Winding over 25 miles, it starts from the estuary of Daning River (east of Wushan) in the west and ends at Guandukou in Badong, Hubei Province.
Also called Da Xia (Large Gorge), the Wu Gorge is comprised of Golden Helmet and Silver Armor Gorge (Jinkui Yinjia Xia) and Iron Coffin Gorge. As strange peaks, grotesque rocks as well as fog and clouds surround the gorge, it is usually the most notable of the three gorges. Because of the long and deep canyons in the Wu Gorge, the daily period of sunlight is short which impedes the dispersal of air borne moisture within the gorge and so creates clouds and fog in a variety of fantastic shapes.
Along the Wu Gorge, there are twelve peaks on each bank. These are the most prominent aspects of the scenery of Wu Gorge. Many legends relate to the twelve peaks.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Xiang River First Bridge at Changsha, Hunan*

*2008.11.09*









Hunan


Changsha (长沙) is the capital city of Hunan, a province of south-central China, located on the lower reaches of Xiang river, a branch of the Yangtze River. 
The Xiang River (also as Xiangjiang, Xiangjiang River, or simply as Xiang, 湘江, 湘水 or 湘), in older transliterations as the Siang River or Hsiang River, is a river in southern China. The river gave Hunan its Chinese abbreviation, the same as Xiang (湘).
Originating from Haiyang Mountain (海陽山) in Lingui (Guangxi), the Xiang is the largest river in Hunan and one of the largest tributaries of Yangtze River. It is 856-km long and 670-km of it is in Hunan. People say the Xiang and the Lijiang River share the same origination because of connecting the two rivers of the Lingqu Canal that it is located in Xing'an county, and 70 per centage of water in Lingqu flows in the Xiang and 30 percent flows in the Lijiang.
The first bridge spans the river from the west end of May First Avenue to Rongwanzhen at the west bank. It was built in September 1972. On its southern side, an attached bridge was built leading to the Orange Isle. The main bridge has 21 arches, covering a distance of 1,250 meters with 18 piers. Its width is 20 meters. A total of RMB 18 million was invested in the construction and about 800,000 people from various circles of life in the city joined voluntarily in the construction work.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Argun River, Russian-Chinese Border near Shiwei, Inner Mongolia*

*2008.11.10*












Inner Mongolia


Argun (额尔古纳河) is the name of the river which is a part of the Russia–China border. Its upper reaches are known as Hailar He (海拉尔河, Hailar River) in China. Its length is 1,007 mi (1,620 km).
The river flows from the Western slope of the Greater Khingan Range in Inner Mongolia. Its confluence with Shilka River forms the Amur River.


----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)

Brilliant thread, I add one for supporting :cheers:

Songzanlin Temple, Diqing, Yunnan province









Yunnan


----------



## ChingBr (Feb 26, 2008)

This one I took 3 weeks ago. The place is "Huaxi Village" the most richest village in China. If anyone is interested I can post more pictures later:










Jiangsu


----------



## feverwin (Feb 25, 2006)

Excellent, each one is brilliant! :cheers:


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

Thanks for your pics guys. Pictures taken in Songzanlin Monastery (Yunnan) were already posted on September 19th and Huaxi (Jiangsu) on October 9th.
Anyway, great job!!


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Chunbo Bridge, Slender West Lake (Shouxi Lake), Yangzhou, Jiangsu*

*2008.11.11*






Jiangsu


Yangzhou is one of China's historic cities dating back to the fifth century BC. Slender West Lake is a man-made lake where beautiful views and historic points coexist. It lies in the southwest of Yangzhou. The lake is a state-level scenic resort and gets its name because its outline is long and narrow like a slender, gentle girl.
The scenic resort is a fine example of a traditional Chinese lakeside garden. Walking along the lake, one can see many elegant styles of architectures. Some line along the shore of the lake, and others are actually built over the lake. They all possess different kinds of beauty. Numerous poems have been left by famous poets about the beautiful lake adding to its cultural importance.
There are 24 scenic attractions at the lake, including the Chunbo Bridge, White Pagoda, the Five Pavilion Bridge and many others.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Bajing Pavillion, Ganzhou, Jiangxi*

*2008.11.12*









Jiangxi


The Bajing Pavilion (八境台) in Ganzhou, Jiangxi province, is a pavilion located on the northeast corner of the Ganzhou city wall. Zhang River and Gong River join at a confluence as Gan River at its base.
Bajing Pavilion was originally built by the municipal governor Kong Zonghan(孔宗翰) during Jiayou Era (嘉祐) 1056–1063, Song Dynasty. In the following a thousand years, it was burnt down several times. The present pavilion was rebuilt in 1984 and opened in 1987.
A 7.6-hectare area around the pavilion was adorned as Bajing Park in 1955.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Landscape near Songyuan, Jilin*

*2008.11.13*



Jilin


Songyuan (松原) is a city in Jilin province, located in the intersection of the Province of Jilin, Heilongjiang and Inner Mongolia.Right at the center of the Northeast China, the city covers 22,000 square kilometers with a population of 2.8 million.
It is richly endowed by nature and has always been known as "an oil city, a grain store, a meat store, a sea of forest and a fish producer." The Songhua, Second Songhua, Nenjiang, and Lalin rivers flow through the city. Songyuan enjoys convenient transportation and prompt communications facilities. Urban construction has changed the city's outlook with each passing day, while people's livelihood has improved year by year.
Songyuan has a long history dated back to the Neolithic age. The ancient monuments and ruins in the city speak volume of the long history and magnificent culture of Songyuan. There was the ancient state of Fuyu 2000 years ago. There was the state of Bohai in 1000 years ago. And there was the militaristic state of Jin founded by the Nuzhen tribe after their victorious arms conquered the state of Liao.
At the beginning of the 20th century, the great revolutionary pioneer Sun Yat-sen proposed to build a transportation hub in where Songhua River and Nen River meet, which materialized as the current city of Songyuan.


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

riasbaixas said:


> Thanks for your pics guys. Pictures taken in Songzanlin Monastery (Yunnan) were already posted on September 19th and Huaxi (Jiangsu) on October 9th.
> Anyway, great job!!


You can make a tourism brochures now :banana:


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Memorial September 18th Museum, Shenyang, Liaoning*

*2008.11.14*






Liaoning


On 18th, September, 1931, Japan launched an unprovoked invasion of Shenyang. This event was considered the prelude to the Anti-Japanese War. After occupying Shenyang and most of Dongbei (northeastern part of China), the Japanese invaders maintained a ruthless rule over the area for fourteen years. 9.18 Museum is located in Liutiaohu District, the site of the initial attack. The building, which is in the shape of open calendar, houses thousands of pictures, video materials, statues and other reminders of the Japanese atrocities.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*View of Macau from the Sky Tower, Macau*

*2008.11.15*



Macau


The Macau Special Administrative Region, (澳門特別行政區), commonly known as Macau or Macao (澳门), is one of the two special administrative regions of the People's Republic of China, the other being Hong Kong. Macau lies on the western side of the Pearl River Delta, bordering Guangdong province in the north and facing the South China Sea in the east and south. The territory has thriving industries such as textiles, electronics and toys, and a notable tourist industry that boasts a wide range of hotels, resorts, stadiums, restaurants and casinos. This makes it one of the richest cities in the world.
Macau was both the first and the last European colony in China.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Helan Mountains, Ningxia*

*2008.11.16*



Ningxia


The Helan Shan (贺兰山), frequently called Alashan Mountains in older sources, is a mountain range forming the border of Inner Mongolia's Alxa League and Ningxia, rising to some 3360 m.
The Mt. Helan is located between the Yinchuan Plain and the Alax Plateau. According to historical records, the mountain was covered with trees in white, looking like a horse, which the northerners call helan, hence the name.
The Helan mountainous area has been inhabited by many minority peoples in north China. In 1982, the mountain was listed as a state-level nature reserve. In its surrounding areas, there are many places of interest, such as the royal mausoleum of the Western Xia State, the Twin Pagoda in Baisikou, the cliff carvings in Mt. Helan, and the Western China Film City.


----------



## diting (Jun 19, 2008)

riasbaixas,you are a superman! so many nice pictures, thank you!:cheers:


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

diting said:


> riasbaixas,you are a superman! so many nice pictures, thank you!:cheers:


This is Superman's Store in Shanghai 



:lol:


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Salt Flats, Qaidam Basin, between Golmud and Xiaoqiao, Qinghai*

*2008.11.17*



Qinghai


Qaidam Basin, also spelt Tsaidam (柴达木盆地) is an arid basin occupying the northwestern part of Qinghai province, western China. Its large natural reserves caused a great deal of investment interest from 2005. Around 35,000 square kilometers, or one third of the basin was desert, which is named after the basin as Chaidamu Pendi Shamo (柴达木盆地沙漠).
The basin is bounded on the south by the towering Kunlun Mountains with many peaks in the western part exceeding 20,000 feet (6,000 metres) above sea level, and on the north and east by the Altun and Qilian mountain systems. Dangjin Pass, which cuts between the Altun and Qilian systems, provides the only practicable access to Gansu province. The pass opens into the eastern Qaidam Basin through the area around Koko Nor. The basin is considerably lower than the Plateau of Tibet, which lies south of the Kunlun system, the average elevation being between 8,000 and 10,000 feet (2,400 and 3,000 metres).
It has reserves of asbestos, borax, gypsum, natural gas, and several metals, with the greatest reserves of lithium, magnesium, potassium and sodium of anywhere in China. Qaidam is also home to the Qarhan Lake, which contains sixty billion tons of salt. There are 22 oilfields, with estimated reserves of 225 million tons, and 6 gasfields, holding 150 billion cubic metres of gas.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Bell Tower (Zhong Lou), Xi'an, Shaanxi*

*2008.11.18*









*Jingyun Bell*


Shaanxi


The Bell Tower (西安钟楼), is a stately traditional building, that marks the geographical center of the ancient capital. From this important landmark extend East, South, West and North Streets, connecting the Tower to the East, South, West and North Gates of the City Wall of the Ming Dynasty.
The wooden tower, which is the largest and best-preserved of its kind in China, is 36 meters (118 feet) high. It stands on a brick base 35.5 meters (116.4 feet) long and 8.6 meters (28.2 feet) high on each side. During the Ming Dynasty, Xian was an important military town in Northwest China, a fact that is reflected in the size and historic significance of its tower.
The tower was built in 1384 by Emperor Zhu Yuanzhang as a way to dominate the surrounding countryside and provide early warning of attack by rival rulers.
The tower has three layers of eaves but only two stories. Inside, a staircase spirals up. The grey bricks of the square base, the dark green glazed tiles on the eaves, gold-plating on the roof and gilded color painting make the tower a colorful and dramatic masterpiece of Ming-style architecture. In addition to enhancing the beauty of the building, the three layers of eaves reduce the impact of rain on the building.
On the second floor, a plaque set in the west wall records the relocation of the tower in 1582. When it was first built in 1384, it stood near the Drum Tower on the central axis of the city, and continued to mark the center of the city since Tang Dynasty and the following the Five Dynasties and the Song and Yuan Dynasties. As the city grew, however, the geographical center changed. Therefore, in 1582, the Tower was moved 1,000 meters (3,280 feet) east of the original site. Except for the base, all parts are original, and history tells us that the relocation was accomplished quickly and inexpensively, making it a truly notable achievement in the architectural history in China.
Originally, the northwest corner of the tower housed the famous Jingyun Bell from the Tang Dynasty. Legend has it that although nothing had changed in the tower, the Jingyun Bell fell silent during the Ming Dynasty, so the current bell, a much smaller one weighing only 5 tons, was cast. The original Jingyun Bell can now be seen in Forest of Stone Steles Museum.
The engravings on the doors of the Tower reflect the decorative fashion of Ming and Qing Dynasties, recounting popular stories of ancient China.
On each side of the base, there is an arched door 6 meters (19.6feet) high. In the past, vehicles were allowed to pass through the arches and under the tower, but as the city has grown the volume of traffic has become too great, so a bright, spacious pedestrian subway has been constructed under the tower. The entrance to the tower is from this subway.
A fenced-in area around the tower is planted with grass and flowers. In early spring, the tender plum blossoms and bright new grass surrounding the old tower provide a harmonious contrast. Not far from the Tower, modern shopping malls and a brightly decorated square reveal the prosperity of the city. When night falls, lanterns hung from the eaves illuminate the tower, making it even more enchanting.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*May Wind Sculpture at the May Fourth Square, Qingdao, Shandong*

*2008.11.19*












Shandong


May Fourth Square (Wusi Guangchang) is a large public square in Qingdao's central business district. It is located between the new municipal government building and Fushan Bay and is composed of Shizhengting Square, the central square and the coastal park. Named after the nationwide protest movement that started in Qingdao, the square is best recognized by the large "May Wind" (Wuyue Feng) sculpture near the seaside. The square is a popular tourist destination, and is bordered by the city government to the north, the sea to the south, and residential and commercial buildings on either side. On pleasant days May Fourth Square fills with young couples on the ground and kites in the air.


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

Best thread on China I have ever seen.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Floating video screens, Huangpu river, Shanghai*

*2008.11.20*









Shanghai


This boats sail up and down along the Bund in Shanghai with these video screens advertising movies, products and all sorts of things. No more words. Simply stunning!!


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Xiantong Temple, Wutai Shan, Shanxi*

*2008.11.21*












Shanxi


The most holy land of Chinese Buddhism, Mt. Wutaishan lies in Wutai County in Xinzhou Region, Shanxi Province. 
It is said that this mountain, one of the four holy Buddhist Mountains, is the dwelling place of Manjusri Bodhisattva. 360 temples were built here dating back to the Tang Dynasty (618-907) but now only 47 of them exist. Over the years, incalculable numbers of pilgrims and visitors have come here. Among these magnificent temples, five are the most famous and Xiantong Temple is one of them.
Xiantong Temple has the longest history and is the most prestigious. Occupying an area of 80,000 square meters (95,682 square yards), it was built initially in 68, during the Eastern Han Dynasty (25-220), with the additions built by succeeding dynasties. Now it plays the most important role among the temples, therefore, the Buddhist Association of Mt. Wutaishan is situated there. The court-styled construction of it includes seven palaces, in one of which Wenshu (Manjusri) Bodhisattva's statue was engraved and worshiped. The copper bell in front of the gate is the biggest bell on the mountain, with a weight of 9,999.5 jin (22,045.9 pounds). Its toll can be heard around the entire mountain.


----------



## napolit (Feb 9, 2006)

:applause::applause::applause::applause:

This thread is so .... amazing!!!! I love it, I have learn so many things and I have known so many new places that I have felt how if I were travelling around these places you knew , thanks very much to share with us these beautiful pictures and to teach us a lot of things .


----------



## phoenix3d (Apr 11, 2008)

wow, it takes me 1 day to download all of the pics!!! 

I am a Chinese but had rarely opportunities to travel around. After viewed those pics, my long term goal is: Working hard to earn money and travelling around hardly one day haha


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Mount Genie, Shaluli Mountains, Sichuan*

*2008.11.22*



*The Genie valley*






*and a view of the Shaluli Mountains*






Sichuan


The Shaluli Mountains, a mountain range between the Jinsha and Yalong River Rifts, are located in southeastern Tibetan Plateau. 
Mt.Genie represents the highest peak of the Shaluli mountain chain at 6204m. above sea level within the area of Litang of Ganzi Tibetan Autonomous Prefecture. It is a young mountain that rises abruptly due to the uplift movement of the Qinghai-Tibet plateau since the Tertiary.
The north slope is precipitous with craggy and bare giant rocks while the south is snow-capped. Icebergs stand like trees in a forest. East of it, moraines and glacier lakes come into view. This therefore, is the most centralized area of glacial lakes in Sichuan.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Tianjin Grand Plaza, Hongkou District, Tianjin*

*2008.11.23*






Tianjin


It seems Vienna or Paris but it is Tianjin Grand Plaza, a large entertainment complex with an opera House, western restaurants, bars, and KTV. It is located at Guangrong Lu, Hongqiao District in Tianjin.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Dekyi Shar Lam, Lhasa, Tibet*

*2008.11.24*









Tibet


Dekyi Shar Lam also known as Beijing Dong Lu, is the main street in Lhasa. There's an amazing view of Potala Palace from this street so it's easy to see tourists and many nutcake sellers around there.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Windmills, Turpan Basin, Xinjiang*

*2008.11.25*









Xinjiang


Xinjiang is a region of striking contrasts. Being so far from the sea, the Turpan Basin is the lowest, driest and hottest place in China. At night, the cold winds can freeze you. The changing seasons also bring exquisite beauty to the different terrains and regions of Xinjiang. Even the Flaming Mountain becomes calm and charming in winter. 
Despite the predominance of arid land, Xinjiang is able to supply power and an abundance of fruits and agricultural products to the whole of China. The strong winds of the desert are being harnessed for electricity. The highway between Urumqi and Turpan is flanked by thousands of giant modern windmills. Turpan now has the world’s largest wind-powered power generation station.


----------



## TigarZg1 (Dec 5, 2007)

Amazing photos...:applause:


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Terraces near Baoshan, Yunnan*

*2008.11.26*









Yunnan


Baoshan (保山) is a prefecture-level city in western Yunnan province. It is located between the border of the Myanmar and the river Mekong, in a cattle-rearing area. 
The village of Baoshan is perched on top of a stone mesa overlooking the Yangtze River. Rice and wheat terraces extend 2000 feet up valley and provide a spectacular backdrop to this landscape.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*The confluence of the YuYao, Yong, and Fenghua rivers, Ningbo, Zhejiang*

*2008.11.27*



Zhejiang


Ningbo, a laid-back, green city in coastal Zhejiang province, was a strong candidate to become the nation’s east coast financial, commercial and shipping center back in the 1980s when China began opening up to the world. Instead, that accolade was given to Shanghai. Ningbo, meanwhile, settled into a thriving niche as one of China's most successful high-tech manufacturing and import/export cities. Trade, rather than tourism, was its thing. 
Ningbo (“Calm Waves”) is situated in the low-lying coastal plain on the Yong River, some 16 miles (25 km) upstream from its mouth in Hangzhou Bay, at the confluence where two tributaries, the Yuyao and Fenghua rivers, join the main stream. Ningbo was from an early period itself a port, although the mouth of the river was masked by a mud bar. It has an outport, Zhenhai, on the western bank of the estuary, which originally had been a fishing port.
The city’s original settlement was built at the confluence of the three rivers. This area, known as Sanjiang Kou (Mouth of Three Rivers), is the heart of modern Ningbo, with attractive gardens, riverside walkways, bridges, retail malls and the buzz of a city on the way up.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Xihai (West Sea) Grand Canyon, Huangshan Mountains, Anhui*

*2008.11.28*










 

*Have you seen the stairs?*









*Staircase down to the bottom of the Mystery Valley*



*This is the path along Xihai Gorge*


















Anhui


The Xihai Grand Canyon, also commonly referred to as the Magic Scenic Area, is one of the most beautiful sites on Huangshan Mountain. Recently hiking trips through this canyon has becoming extremely popular. The hiking route for hiking through the Xihai Grand Canyon follows a "V" shaped route.
The two entrances of this tour, the Walking Fairyland Bridge in the south and the Cloud-Dispelling Pavilion in the north, have an elevation of 1320 and 1430 meters above sea level respectively, while the elevation of the canyon's lowest point, the Tianhai, north of Walking Fairyland Bridge, is just 600 meters above sea level. Beginning at either of the two entrances, a hike through the Xihai Grand Canyon is 9.6 kilometers long and takes approximately four hours. Starting at the entrance, hikers travel downhill deeper into the canyon. Once reaching the Tianhai (Haixin Pavilion), the lowest point of the hike, visitors will then begin to ascend until reaching the exit. Hiking the Xihai Grand Canyon is a bit of an adventure, so visitors are suggested to pace themselves and walk at a comfortable pace.
Surrounded by the hills in the Xihai Area, the Xihai Grand Canyon is the best place to view the bizarre rock formations of Huangshan Mountain. A hiking tour into this canyon follows stone steps, mountain roads, tunnels, and bridges. As the most beautiful and deepest part of Huangshan Scenic Spot, the Xihai Grand Canyon has never failed to inspire visitors.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*The Great Wall, near Badaling, Beijing*

*2008.11.29*



Beijing


The Great Wall is a symbol of Chinese civilization, and one of the wonders that the Chinese people have created. Badaling Great Wall, the most representative part, was promoted as a key national cultural relic, protected under the approval of the State Council in 1961. In 1988, it was enlisted in the World Cultural Heritage Directory by UNESCO. July 7, 2007 has once again witnessed the worldwide reputation that the Great Wall gained: it was listed among the New Seven Wonders of the World.
Badaling Great Wall is situated in Yanqing County, over 70 kilometres (43 miles) north of Beijing. It is the most well-preserved section of the Great Wall, built during the Ming Dynasty (1368-1644). This section with an average altitude of over 1,000 meters (3,282 feet) is the outpost of the Juyongguan Pass. The mountain slope is very steep and the roads are tortuous. These features made it a military stronghold. Badaling Great Wall is like a strong dragon winding its way along the mountain ranges.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Jialing River side in CiQiKou, Chongqing*

*2008.11.30*









Chongqing


Ciqikou (磁器口) is an ancient town in Shapingba District, Chongqing, originally named Longyinzhen (龙隐镇) and also known as Small Chongqing. People always said "One flagtone road, and one thousand years' Ciqikou". It was named as it had supplied large sum of chinaware dating during Qing and Ming Dynasty. It was a busy dock before, which located at the lower reaches of Jialing River. After a thousand years, the town now remains as a symbol and miniature of past Chongqing Jiang Zhou.
Three mountains, Jingbi Shan, Fenghuang Shan and Ma'an Shan lays in Ciqikou, while Fenghuang Quan and Qinshui Quan run across it. The geography of Ciqikou is considered to have a very perfect Fengshui by locale people.
According to the history records, Ciqikou was first built during the Emperor Zhenzong (998—1004). Then, it became a commercial dock both by land and water dating from Ming Dynasty. Reaching its climax during the end of Qing Dynasty, the town had ever been written in poem as "one thousand people greet each other during day, and ten thousand lamps flicker at night".


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Tulou Cluster, Chuxi village, Yongding County, Fujian*

*2008.12.01*

















Fujian


Hakka people were once guest settlers of Western Fujian and Eastern Guangdong. Hakkas are a unique ethnic group of Han Chinese originally from around the Yellow River area, who later migrated south to avoid the chaos of war centuries ago. Due to hostility towards the new immigrants, many were forced into the mountainous regions.
It was these inhospitable mountains that have forged the formidable culture of this unique Han people. They built their root on the land they chose to settle. They bound their families of grandparents, sibling and offspring and built mega dwellings, Tulou to house, encircle, and protect themselves. While they were doing this, some of them also continued to search for wealth else where outside China and brought back bacon from land afar to cherish their commune. 
Many of these ancient tulou are named after famous people built by returning Hakkas.
It is this culture and traits that Hakka are so successful in many parts of the world, especially in South East Asian countries.
Stretching from Nanjing, Yongding, Longyan of Fujian to Meizhou in Guangdong, this guest settlers of the area built huge communal houses called Tulou or rammed earth buildings. They built temples, artifacts and theme parks to worship, commemorate and educate.
To see the master work of the Hu clan, first, people need to get to Chuxi, near Hukeng Township. Zhongchuan Village belongs to this cluster of tulou in Chuxi. Chuxi Tulou Cluster is located in the Chuxi village, Xiayang Town of Yongding County in Longyan City, Fujian Province. It consists of 5 round earth buildings and 31 square earth buildings, which makes up an important part of Fujian Earth Buildings that have been recently added in the World Culture Heritage List. It is inscribed as UNESCO World Heritage site 1113-001.
Chuxi Tulou Cluster is famous for its museum. This is the Tulou cluster that houses the biggest Tulou and Hakka folk museum in China. In the most complete Hakka's folk-custom museum of China, there are more than ten thousands folk-custom cultural relics. From here, we can know about the historic origin of Tulou or earth building's construction and Hakka's folk-custom.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Dingxi, Gansu*

*2008.12.02*



Gansu


Dingxi (定西) is located in central Gansu province, 98 km east of Lanzhou, giving it the nickname the "eastern gateway". The Wei River, a tributary of the Yellow River flows through the district and provides it with the majority of its water. Dingxi is semi-arid, with little precipitation. Even though sunlight here can be intense, temperatures are generally cool. The surrounding terrain is mostly loess hills and ravines in the north and highlands in the south. 
Located on the upper reaches of the Yellow River, is an important cultural centre exhibiting more than 2,200 years of history. Several cultural relics of the Neolithic Age have been discovered in the city. It was a flourishing place of great importance on the Silk Road. After the establishment of the PRC, Dingxi Special District was set up and changed to Dingxi Region in 1970, and Dingxi City in 2003.


----------



## Izvornjak (Nov 18, 2008)

Great pictures! :cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

Great photos :applause::applause::applause:


----------



## SirAdrian (Jun 3, 2008)

These photos blow my mind, such a large country with so many diverse geological zones, climates and ecosystems.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*View of Shenzhen from Meridian Genting Observation Deck, Shun Hing Square (Tower), Shenzhen, Guangdong*

*2008.12.03*



*This is the Sham Chun River (also called Shenzhen River or Shenzhen He)*



*Shennan, one of the main streets*



*View of Lizhi Park area*



*Buildings near Shenzhen North Station and Honghu Park*



Guangdong


Shenzhen (深圳市) is a city in southern China's Guangdong province, situated immediately north of Hong Kong. Owing to China's economic liberalization under the policies of reformist leader Deng Xiaoping, the area became China's first, and ultimately most successful, Special Economic Zone.
Shenzhen's novel and modern cityscape is the result of the vibrant economy made possible by rapid foreign investment since the late 1970s, when it was a small fishing village. Since then, foreign nationals have invested more than US$30 billion for building factories and forming joint ventures. It is now reputedly one of the fastest growing cities in the world. Being southern China's major financial centre, Shenzhen is home to the Shenzhen Stock Exchange as well as the headquarters of numerous high-tech companies. Shenzhen is also the second busiest port in mainland China, ranking only after Shanghai.
The one-time fishing village of Shenzhen, singled out by late Chinese paramount leader Deng Xiaoping, to be the first of the Special Economic Zones (SEZ) in China. It was originally established in 1979 due to its proximity to Hong Kong, then a prosperous British colony. The SEZ was created to be an experimental ground of capitalism in "socialism with Chinese characteristics".
The location was chosen to attract industrial investments from Hong Kong since the two places are near each other and share the same culture.
The concept proved successful, propelling the further opening up of China and continuous economic reform. Shenzhen eventually became one of the largest cities in the Pearl River Delta region, which has become one of the economic powerhouses of China as well as the largest manufacturing base in the world.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Chengyang Wind and Rain Bridge, Sanjiang County, Guangxi*

*2008.12.04*















Guangxi


Chengyang Wind and Rain BridgeIn Guangxi Province, there are several different ethnic minorities, including the Miao, Zhuang, Dong and Yao. Each lives in a different area of Guangxi. Sanjiang County in particular is famous for the stockade villages built by the Dong ethnic minority. The Dong people also erect covered bridges with porches and pavilions which provide shelter even when it rains. The local people call these types of bridges by a beautiful name, ''Wind and Rain'' bridges. Of them, the Chengyang Wind and Rain Bridge is the most famous.
Chengyang Wind and Rain Bridge, also called Yongji Bridge or Panlong Bridge, spans the Linxi River of Sanjiang County. Built in 1916, it is 64.4 meters (73.43 yards) long, 3.4 metes (3.72 yards) wide and 10.6 meters (34.78 feet) high. Constructed with wood and stones, the surface of the bridge is paved with wooden boards and both sides are inlayed with railings. On the bridge itself, there are five tower-like kiosks with 'horns' and eaves which resemble the flapping wings of birds.
To one's surprise, the builders of this bridge did not use any nails or rivets. Instead, talented Dong people dove-tailed many pieces of wood. Though several decades old, the bridge is still very sturdy. In a word, it is grand and looks like a brilliant rainbow crossing over the river.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Landscape around Anshun, Guizhou*

*2008.12.05*



Guizhou


This is a view from one of the hills near Anshun. You can see the strange shapes of the fields separated by stone walls and the many hills in the background. This is what the area around Anshun looks like.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Qixianling Mountain, Hainan*

*2008.12.06*






Hainan


Qixianling Mountain, or Seven Fairies Mountain, is made up of seven distinct rocky peaks, the highest having an altitude of 1,126 meters. These resemble figures lined up in a row and are surrounded by an otherwise rainforest-covered mountain. Access to these peaks is easily granted thanks to a path of stairs, chains, and railings that leads you up through the forest and eventually winds up between two of the mountain's peaks. The final stretch takes people up a rocky peak and allows for stunning views of Hainan's scenic lanscape. 
The area surrounding the mountain contains several natural hot springs which can be enjoyed in one of the spa resorts built around them.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome pics  :cheers:


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Feihuyu Valley, Hebei*

*2008.12.07*



Hebei


Feihuyu (Feihuyu in Chinese means the valley of flying foxes ) is one of the 8 paths of the Tailiang Mountain and is also called the Northern Opening Valley. It is situated near Beikou village in Wei County. It was said that a fox had eaten 5 pine nuts in the valley and therefore could fly so the place got its name. The two precipices confront with each other. Between them a road of 20 km goes through the Danan Mountain like a line. The valley was " the key junction of provinces Ji and Jin, and the protective screen for Yan and Zhao states ". It was the strategic passage between Hebei Plain and the northern provinces from ancient time and so competed for almost in every Dynasty. Passages, forts were set here and walls repaired from Dynasty to Dynasty. The fort of Heishiling, to the south of Feihuyu, was built in Ming Dynasty and later was regarded as an important military protective screen together with Zijingguan pass and Daomaguan Pass.
The valley was a famous battle field from ancient times.
Feihuyu is famous for the steep mountains and the rocks of grotesque shapes. The widest place is about 70m-80m while the narrowest about 10 m. which can only allow a car to pass. There are a lot of scenic spots which the eye cannot take them all in, including the "tying horse stake" in Tianmenzhen which was broken through by Mu Guiying, a famous woman general in Song Dynasty; the spectacular Yizhuxiang; the Eight Immortals Cave; the Stone of the Heavenly Dog Staring at the Moon, the **** Mountain, the Suspension Bridge. There are numerous legends and stories about these beautiful spots.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Shangganling Xishui National Forest Park, Yichun, Heilongjiang*

*2008.12.08*




















Heilongjiang


Xishui National Forest Park in Shangganling is located in the working circle of Xishui Forest Center of Shangganling Forestry Bureau, Yichun City, Heilongjiang Province. Its 28 kilometers to Yichun, which is a tour area of connecting leisure, vacation and tourism.
The garden has a unique style, and according as natural advantage, layout of garden is “seven areas, six spots and two gardens”. Seven areas include Animal Reserve, Plant Region, Swamp Aves Reserve, Artificial Korean Pine Forest Reserve, Gameland, Original Arbor Ornamental Area, Leisure and Entertainment Area; six spots include Anti-Japanese Allied Force relic “Ancient Money-locker”, National Level Standardization Nursery, Fishing Island, Tour Tower, Deer Center and Songtao Pavilion; two gardens include Russian Flavor Garden and Water Paradise.
Elegant environment and unique natural scenery.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Iron Pagoda, Kaifeng, Henan*

*2008.12.09*






Henan


Erected strikingly in the Iron Pagoda Park, the Iron Pagoda in northeast of Kaifeng in Henan Province has attracted renown as the best pagoda in China for its superb construction and elegance. Built in 1094 in the Song Dynasty (960-1279), the pagoda is the most eye-catching element of the park.
From the name one might assume that the pagoda was made of iron. In fact it is built completely of glazed bricks. However, from a distance the pagoda appears to be made of iron due to the color of the bricks.
The thirteen-layered, octagonal pagoda is over 55 meters (180.4 feet) high. The unique construction uses bricks but follows a design of wooden pagodas. Apertures, tenons, gouges and slots on the bricks are assured different parts to be joined securely.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Star Ferry, Hong Kong*

*2008.12.10*



The famed and fabled Star Ferry Terminal. The ferry departs every 5 minutes and costs 2 HKD. 






Hong Kong



With a history of over 100 years, the Star Ferry is a witness to the many changes that have taken place in Hong Kong over the years. As both a vehicle and a tourist attraction it is a symbol of Hong Kong. The Star Ferry Company came into existence around 1898 and since then its ferries have been shuttling busily between Hong Kong Island and Kowloon. The Star Ferry now owns 12 double-deck ferries and each ferry has a cabin on the upper deck that is equipped with air conditioning. All of its ferries have the word 'star' in their names, such as Night Star, Morning Star, Gold Star, and Heaven Star.
The Star Ferry operates on four routes: between Wanchai and Tsim Sha Tsui, Tsim Sha Tsui and Central, Central and Hung Hom, and Hung Hom and Wanchai. Service times and ticket prices vary with the different routes. 
The Star Ferry is a favorite among the local people because it is affordable, convenient and quick. Its ticket prices are the cheapest in Hong Kong; ferries run very frequently; and it takes only about 10 minutes to travel across the harbor. In the evening, passengers can enjoy the gentle breeze from the sea and the world-famous sights of Victoria Harbor. Far from the hustle and bustle, a ride on the Star Ferry provides a rare chance to relax.


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

speechless!


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Jiuwan Stream Scenic Area, Yichang, Hubei*

*2008.12.11*









Hubei


Jiuwan Stream Scenic Area is situated at south bank of Xiling Gorge, 20km away from the Three Gorges Dam. It is the top scenic area in Three Gorges Dam which offers exploration, relaxation and sightseeing.
Jiuwan Stream was o*nce the place where the patriotic poet Qu Yuan used to give lectures. The scenic area is famous for its strange mountains, clear water, glanderous cliffs, odd stones and famous flowers.
The Amusement area of the Jiuwan Stream Scenic Area consists of the water section and land section. The land section starts from the Grand Bridge of Jiuwan Stream and ends at Power Station of Jiuwan Stream. Along the section, there are 10 natural scenic spots including Xiannv Mountain, Jie Valley, Couple Peak, Immortal Cattle Spring, General Rock, Forfex Cliff, and Monk Rock and so o*n. There are also ancient hanging coffins that are valuable for scientific research. Ganxi Valley is still well preserved. Qingzhong Land Slot is well-known for its uncanny workmanship in the world. The Jiuwan Stream Drift is a good place for exploration.
Jiuwanxi is located in Maoping Town, Zigui County, Yichang City, Hubei Province.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Martyr's Park, Changsha, Hunan*

*2008.12.12*






Hunan


Located next to the Hunan Provincial Museum, Martyr's Park is the city's largest park, complete with lush gardens, a large lake, carnival games and rides (the latter two carry their own admission fee).
Outside of these choices for rest and relaxation, Martyrs' Park is best known for its 58-meter Memorial Tower, which pays homage to a generation of China's fallen heroes, adorned with well-known inscriptions and quotations from Mao Zedong.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*China-Russia Border, near Manzhouli, Inner Mongolia*

*2008.12.13*



Inner Mongolia


Although its name is obscure, Manzhouli is an important gateway for business in Inner Mongolia and receives 60 percent of all of China’s trade to and from Russia and the rest of Eastern Europe. It is the country’s largest inland port of entry.
Manzhouli borders the Russian city of Zabaykalsk with a free trade zone that allows residents from both sides to cross visa free.
Many Russian citizens have actually purchased property and live on the Chinese side because houses are cheaper and considered to be better made.
The combined population of the two cities is about 400,000, with 250,000 of them living on the Chinese side. Manzhouli, while small in terms of population, is an important gateway to Russia and is fast developing as a trading city.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Lion Grove Garden, Suzhou, Jiangsu*

*2008.12.14*















Jiangsu


Lion Grove Garden (Shizilin) is located on 23 Yuanlin Road, in the northeast of Suzhou-a city with profound cultural background and convenient developmental advantages. Lion Grove Garden is one of the four most famous and representative gardens of ancient classical style in Suzhou City. 
Built in 1342 during the Yuan Dynasty (1279-1368) by Monk Tianru and a group of Zen Buddhist disciples as a memorial of their master-Monk Zhongfeng, Lion Grove Garden has changed hands and renamed a number of times. Its changeable history is because Monk Zhongfeng had once apperceived the Buddhism sutras at Lion Cliff on Mountain Xitianmu in Zhejiang Province. Also there was many rocks grotesque in shapes in the garden resembling lions. It was first given the name Lion Grove, this name was changed to Bodhi Orthodox Temple (Puti Zhengzong) in 1342. Lion Grove Garden had been a popular center of literati's and Buddhism activities. Many paintings and poems were inspired by the garden at this time.
A hall of the gardenAfter Monk Tianru's death and the disbandment of the disciples, Lion Grove Garden grew more dilapidated day by day. In 1589 of the Ming Dynasty (1368-1644), Monk Mingxing asked for donatives to rebuild the garden and temple, which were separated during the reign of Emperor Kangxi in the Qing Dynasty (1644-1911). Huang Xingzu, the governor of Hengzhou, bought the garden and renamed it She Garden. His son, Huang Xi repaired and decorated the garden and gave it a new name - Five-Pine Garden in 1771. Good times don't last long-Lion Grove Garden was again left to ruin due to the Huangs'downfall and purchased by Bei family in 1917. After the national liberation, Lion Grove Garden was donated to People's Republic of China. From then on, the garden entered a steady and well-protected period.
The most noted and attractive scenery of Lion Grove Garden is the labyrinthine rockery, which was mostly made of the limestone from Taihu Lake in Wuxi City. Reputed as the 'Kingdom of Rockery', the rocks were piled up skillfully and ingeniously, and most of them look like lions in different postures and verves: playing, roaring, fighting, sleeping, or even dancing. It is said that looking north from Small Square Hall (Xiaofangting), one can see nine stone lions standing in a row and that is the Nine-Lion Peak. Due to the changes and ravages of the time and climate, the peak now only bears little resemblance to the lines. There are altogether 9 paths and 21 caverns cross among the steep peaks, sharp crags and narrow valleys made up by countless grotesque rocks. Walking through those numerous winding pathways and caverns of the anfractuous stone forest, one could easily lose one's way. With the old pines and cypress trees, the whole landscapes represent scenes of real mountains and forests.


----------



## xuyiyi12 (Dec 14, 2008)

nice ,great!!


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Rapeseed Fields in JiangLing, Wuyuan County, Jiangxi*

*2008.12.15*












Jiangxi


Wuyuan lies in the northeastern part of Jiangxi Province, on the boundary of Anhui and Zhejiang provinces. It is in the center of the golden triangle of Yellow Mountain, Lushan and Sanqing mountains, all famous mountains in the country.
Crowned "one of the country's most beautiful villages," Wuyuan has earned its fame as a heaven on Earth dotted with caves, rock formations, secluded villages and numerous historic sites. It has nationally famous rape flowers that flourish over the mountains, along the country roadsides, and on the terraced fields.
Among the rape flower sites in Wuyuan, Jiangling is the must-see. Seas of yellow flowers bloom from the top of the mountain down to the valley floor. Standing on the peaks of the mountains, it is possible to see waves of golden blossom, dotted with several old villages stretching away in the distance.
The rape flower has for centuries been used as fodder for farm animals and it's an important crop due to the oil pressed from its seeds. It has now also become a new tourist attraction.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Jingyuetan National Forest Park, near Changchun, Jilin*

*2008.12.16*















Jilin


Jingyuetan National Forest Park is located in the southeast part of Changchun City, about 18 kilometers (about 11.2 miles) away from the downtown area. Its name Jingyuetan comes from its large crescent shaped lake. The lake is falcate, so it gets the name. Jingyue Lake National Forest Park covers 200 square kilometers, with over 4.3 square kilometers water surface and 80 square kilometers planted forest. Forestation coverage in the park is 58.6%. 
It is famous for its picturesque scenery, reputed as the sister of Sun-moon Lake of Taiwan Province. A vast sea of lush trees and chains of magnificent mountains form a rounded ecosystem with over 30 tree species. The whole scenic area consists of Jinyue Lake National Key Scenic Spot, Jinyue Lake National Park and Jinyue Lake Tourist and Vocation Area.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Lige peninsula, Lugu Lake, Yunnan*

*2008.12.31*












Yunnan


Lige Village is located along the west shore of the lake in Yunnan province. The place has at least 20 guesthouses and a couple of hostels.
Lige is the best-beloved destination of lone travelers and backpackers in the recent years with its well-preserved atmosphere of rural life.

pics by tajchom


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

Happy New Year!!

:hi:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

Excellent photos, a great country!
Happy New Year !!!


----------



## cmoonflyer (Aug 17, 2005)

*Happy New Year 2009 to riasbaixas and all the forumers on SSC !*


----------



## 东方丹东 (Jul 11, 2008)

Happy New Year !


----------



## 东方丹东 (Jul 11, 2008)

I found my hometown Dalian & Dandong photos Thank you!


----------



## null (Dec 11, 2002)

MountMan said:


> Excellent photos, a great country!
> Happy New Year !!!


新年快乐！:cheers:


----------



## 东方丹东 (Jul 11, 2008)

*This is not DanDong!Mayby it is Harbin or Shenyang!*

This is not DanDong!Mayby it is Harbin or Shenyang!


riasbaixas said:


> *2008.03.23*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hzkiller (Feb 2, 2006)

riasbaixas！Happy 牛 year！


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

东方丹东;30119892 said:


> This is not DanDong!Mayby it is Harbin or Shenyang!


Oohh that's right. It's Harbin!! Sorry

See the new photo of post #190 here http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=565415&page=10

:nuts:


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*"Stone Monkey Gazing Over the Sea of Clouds", Behai (North Sea) Scenic Area, Mount Huangshan, Anhui*

*2009.01.01*









by John Q. Hong and Vic Liu

Anhui


Of all the notable mountains in China, Mount Huangshan, to be found in the south of Anhui province, is probably the most famous. Originally known as Mt. Yishan it was renamed Mt. Huangshan in 747 AD in recognition of the legendary Huang Di, who was the reputed ancestor of the Chinese people and who made magic pills for immortality in this place.
Mt. Huangshan can boast not only of its magnificence but also its abundant resources and great variety of zoological species, for which it has been listed as a World Natural and Cultural Heritage Site.
The strange pines, absurd stones, sea of clouds and hot springs are the four wonders of Mt. Huangshan.
Almost 215 days a year Mt. Huangshan is engulfed in a sea of clouds. The beauty of Mt. Huangshan's clouds lie in the illusory effects of their changing patterns and colors. Here the clear mountains and peaks can suddenly be submerged in heavy fog and clouds, and the still sea of clouds can turn into surging foams and tides. Standing at the peak top, you may feel that you are enjoying the sea at the ocean shore.
The extraordinary rocks in Mt. Huangshan are vivid and numerous. The ragged stone peaks stretch unbroken into the distance with an infinite variety of fantastic rock formations, some like pillars or bamboo shoots, some like beautiful fairies or husky arhats, and others resembling monkeys, roosters, or rhinoceroses.
The North Sea Scenic Zone of Huangshan area is the hub of Mt. Huangshan, where most of the most famous scenery and scenic spots meet: Lion Peak, Shixin Peak, Stalagmite Peak, the Refreshing Terrace, the Monkey Gazing at the Sea, the Immortal Shouldering the Treasure, the Flying Stone and more. There are many scenic spots to see. Of which, the Refreshing Terrace on Lion Peak is the optimum location for viewing the sea of clouds and the sunrise. 
The most famous strange stone is "Monkey Gazing over the Sea of Clouds". This is a huge stone on the top of the lion peak as if a large monkey squating on the ground is appreciating the cloud sea with different scenery.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Yonghe Lamasery (Harmony and Peace Palace Lamasery), Dongcheng District, Beijing*

*2009.01.02*















From Flickr by Melinda van den Brink and jonabrams 

Beijing


The Yonghe Temple is located in Beijing's Dongcheng District, near the northeastern corner of the Second Ring Road. An elegant and ancient temple known as the Yonghe Lamasery, which is the largest and most perfectly preserved lamasery in present day China.
Building work on the Yonghegong Temple started in 1694 during the Qing Dynasty. It originally served as an official residence for court eunuchs. It was then converted into the court of the Prince Yong (Yin Zhen), a son of the Kangxi Emperor and himself the future Yongzheng Emperor. After Yongzheng's ascension to the throne in 1722, half of the building was converted into a lamasery, a monastery for monks of Tibetan Buddhism. The other half remained an imperial palace.
After Yongzheng's death in 1735, his coffin was placed in the temple. The Qianlong Emperor, Yongzheng's successor, gave the temple imperial status signified by having its turquoise tiles replaced with yellow tiles which were reserved for the emperor. Subsequently, the monastery became a residence for large numbers of Tibetan Buddhist monks from Mongolia and Tibet, and so the Yonghe Lamasery became the national centre of Lama administration.
The temple is said to have survived the Cultural Revolution due to the intervention of Prime Minister Zhou Enlai. It was reopened to the public in 1981.
The Yonghe Temple is arranged along a north-south central axis, which has a length of 480m. The main gate is at the southern end of this axis. Along the axis, there are five main halls which are separated by courtyards: the Hall of the Heavenly Kings (Tian Wang Dian or Devaraja Hall), the Hall of Harmony and Peace (Yonghegong), the Hall of Everlasting Protection (Yongyoudian), the Hall of the Wheel of the Law (Falundian), and the Pavilion of Ten Thousand Happinesses (Wanfuge). The Hall of the Heavenly Kings is the southernmost of the main halls, it served originally as the main entrance to the monastery. In the center of the hall stands a statue of the Maitreya Buddha, along the walls statues of the four Heavenly Kings are arranged.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Xiaonanhai National Geopark, Qianjiang District, Chongqing*

*2009.01.03*












by Phili Chen

Chongqing


Located in the juncture of Chongqing and Hubei, Xiaonanhai is 32 km away from Qianjiang City. It is the largest natural lake in Chongqing, which is an earthquake-induced dammed lake formed as a result of the stream blocked by landslide due to the 8° earthquake occurred on June 10, 1856. The total area of Xiaonanhai scenic spot is 150 km2.
Today, after nearly 150 years, the earthquake site is still kept complete in Xiaonanhai. The scene when the earthquake occurred is preserved well there, such as the original damaged appearance of the ground, farmhouse and civil houses under the water, and the forest under the water. After first-hand investigation, the national and foreign experts give Xiaonanhai a considerably high evaluation, and think that it is worthy of the precious natural heritage of human beings that is rare in the world and only one in China, with a greatly high value for scientific expedition. So far, there are still a lot of secrets needed to be explored in Xiaonanhai, for instance, the appearance of the under-water hacienda, and the origin of the land deposits up to 40 million m3. 
Xiaonanhai (the Lesser South Sea) has a beautiful and attractive scene. There are beautiful mountains covered with green plants around the lake which make Xiaonanhai a “bright pearl” in remote mountains.


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

鼎力支持。要说自然景观，咱不用出国。出国最多旅游个文化。


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Heavenly Lake, Yushan Island, Fujian*

*2009.01.04*









*and a view of the Yushan Islands and the coastline*



Photos by [email protected] and wzy586

Fujian


Yushan Island is a small tourist island that has rolling grassland and beautiful views of hills and lakes. It is sometimes refer to as the "Heavenly Mountain in South China". The island is located near Fuding City in the strategic region between north east Fujian province and southern Zhejiang province.
Yushan Island, off the coast of southern China’s Fujian province, is home to a small fishing community which, up until a few years ago, was largely untouched by China's dramatic push forward. In 2004 a popular Chinese website featured Yushan Island as a top tourist destination. The main attraction of the island is the Heavenly Lake. 
If you want to know more about this place you must see this documentary short:
http://www.daedalumfilms.com/Yushan_Island_1_Documentary_Short.html

:cheers:


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Diaolou towers, Kaiping County, Guangdong*

*2009.01.05*















photos by shawn


Guangdong


The diaolou (碉樓) are fortified multi-storey towers, generally made of reinforced concrete. These towers are located mainly in Kaiping County, Guangdong province. 
Also known as the "Kaiping diaolou", the first towers were built during the early Qing Dynasty, reaching a peak in the 1920s and 1930s, when there were more than three thousand of these structures. Today, approximately 1,833 diaolou remain standing in Kaiping, and approximately 500 in Taishan. Although the diaolou served mainly as protection against forays by bandits, a few of them also served as living quarters.
Kaiping has traditionally been a region of major emigration abroad, and a melting pot of ideas and trends brought back by overseas Chinese. As a result, many diaolou incorporate architectural features from China and from the West.
In 2007, UNESCO named the Kaiping Diaolou and Villages in China as a World Heritage Site. UNESCO wrote, "...the Diaolou ... display a complex and flamboyant fusion of Chinese and Western structural and decorative forms. They reflect the significant role of émigré Kaiping people in the development of several countries in South Asia, Australasia, and North America, during the late 19th and early 20th centuries, and the close links between overseas Kaiping and their ancestral homes. The property inscribed here consists of four groups of Diaolou, totaling some 1,800 tower houses in their village settings."


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Mogao Caves, Dunhuang, Gansu*

*2009.01.06*


















Photos by ThoiryK and lijun


Gansu


The Mogao Caves, or Mogao Grottoes (莫高窟) (also known as the Caves of the Thousand Buddhas and Dunhuang Caves) form a system of 492 temples 25km (15.5 miles) southeast of the center of Dunhuang, an oasis strategically located at a religious and cultural crossroads on the Silk Road, in Gansu province, China. The caves contain some of the finest examples of Buddhist art spanning a period of 1,000 years. Construction of the Buddhist cave shrines began in 366 CE as places to store scriptures and art. The Mogao Caves are the best known of the Chinese Buddhist grottoes and, along with Longmen Grottoes and Yungang Grottoes, are one of the three famous ancient sculptural sites of China.
According to local legend, in 366 CE a Buddhist monk, Lè Zūn (樂尊), had a vision of a thousand Buddhas and inspired the excavation of the caves he envisioned. The number of temples eventually grew to more than a thousand. As Buddhist monks valued austerity in life, they sought retreat in remote caves to further their quest for enlightenment. From the 4th until the 14th century, Buddhist monks at Dunhuang collected scriptures from the west while many pilgrims passing through the area painted murals inside the caves. The cave paintings and architecture served as aids to meditation, as visual representations of the quest for enlightenment, as mnemonic devices, and as teaching tools to inform illiterate Chinese about Buddhist beliefs and stories.
The murals cover 450,000 square feet (42,000 m²). The caves were walled off sometime after the 11th century after they had become a repository for venerable, damaged and used manuscripts and hallowed paraphernalia.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Seven Stars Park, Guilin, Guangxi*

*2009.01.07*















*and this is the view of Guilin from Seven Stars Park*



Guangxi


Seven Stars Park, covering an area of more than 120 hectares (297 acres), is the largest comprehensive park with mass scenery in Guilin City. 
Located at the east bank of Li River, the park is 1.5 kilometers (0.9 mile) from the downtown area of Guilin. The park was so named because of the seven peaks (the four peaks of Putuo Mountain and three of Crescent Mountain) inside resemble the form of the Big Dipper constellation.
The park is endowed with elegant mountains, clear water, miraculous stone forest, deep and serene valleys, plentiful animals and plants and valued cultural relics. 
It has been popular since the Sui (581-618) and Tang (618-907) Dynasties. 
The main sights contain Flower Bridge, Putuo Mountain, Seven Stars Cave, Camel Hill, Crescent Mountain, Guihai Stele Forest and Light of China Square.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Clock Tower, Haikou, Hainan*

*2009.01.08*



Hainan


Haikou, the capital city of Hainan Province, is home to elegant seascape and historical sites as well as dozens of newly-developed tourist regions and attractions. It is situated at the north of Hainan island and has an estimated population of 830,192 (2006), therefore by far the largest city on the island.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Zhaozhou Bridge, Zhao County, Hebei*

*2009.01.09*






Hebei


They say Zhaozhou Bridge (赵州桥) is the world's oldest open-spandrel stone segmental arch bridge. Credited to the design of a craftsman named Li Chun, the bridge was constructed in the years 595-605 during the Sui Dynasty (581–618). Located in the southern part of Hebei Province, it is the oldest standing bridge in China.
The Zhaozhou Bridge is also known as the Safe Crossing Bridge (安济桥), englished as the Anji Bridge and the Great Stone Bridge (大石桥). It crosses the Xiao River in Zhao County, approximately 40 km southeast of the provincial capital Shijiazhuang. It is named for the nearby Zhao County, which was formerly known as Zhaozhou (趙州).
The Zhaozhou Bridge is about 50 m long with a central span of 37.37 m. It stands 7.3 m tall and has a width of 9 m. The arch covers a circular segment less than half of a semicircle (84°) and with a radius of 27.27 m, has a rise-to-span ratio of approximately 0.192 (7.3 to 37 m). This is considerably smaller than the rise-to-span ratio of 0.5 of a semicircular arch bridge and slightly smaller than the rise-to-span ratio of 0.207 of a quarter circle. The arch length to span ratio is 1.1, less than the arch-to-span ratio of 1.57 of a semicircle arch bridge by 43%, thus the saving in material is about 40%, making the bridge lighter in weight. The elevation of the arch is about 45°, which subjects the abutments of the bridge to downward force and sideways force.
The central arch is made of 28 thin, curved limestone slabs which are joined with iron dovetails. This allows the arch to adjust to shifts in its supports, and prevents the bridge from collapsing even when a segment of the arch breaks. The bridge has two small side arches on either side of the main arch. These side arches serve two important functions: First, they reduce the total weight of the bridge by about 15.3% or approximately 700 tons, which is vital because of the low rise-to-span ratio and the large forces on the abutments it creates. Second, when the bridge is submerged during a flood, they allow water to pass through, thereby reducing the forces on the structure of the bridge.
In the next 1400 years, the bridge survived at least eight wars, ten major floods and numerous earthquakes, the nearest of which being the 7.2 degree Xingtai Earthquake in 1966. Yet, the support structure remains intact and the bridge is still in use. Only the ornamental railings have been replaced every few hundred years.
Zhaozhou Bridge was dedicated as an International Historic Civil Engineering Landmark by the American Society of Civil Engineers in 1991. The Chinese authorities nominated it for incription on the World Heritage List as having "a very important place in the world bridge building history".


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Zhenyuan (Ancient Town), Kaili, Guizhou*

*2009.01.10*

































Guizhou


Located on eastern part of Guizhou Province, Zhenyuan (镇远) has long been an ancient town of the Miao people. Its long history endows the town with many rich and generous cultural relics, making it much like a historic garden. The town covers only an area of 3.1 square kilometers (about 1.2 square miles) but greets you with more than 160 scenic spots including caves, palaces, pavilions, temples and rivers with their unique architecture, exquisite engravings and marvelous natural landscape. Among them are the famous Wuyang River Scenic Area and elegant ancient complex in the the Black Dragon Cave (Qinglong Cave) - beckoning sights not to be missed by any visitor to eastern Guizhou.
Located at the edge of Yunnan-Guizhou plateau, Zhenyuan is sheltered by the mountains. It is a land-and-water transportation center since early times. In 202 BC, the town became a county instituted by Han Gaozu, Emperor Liu Bang, and then in 1956, the capital of southeast Guizhou Autonomous Prefecture. Cut through by the Wuyang River, the town is divided into two parts: south 'Wei City' and north 'Fu City', which forms a water town. Hence it is well-reputed as the 'Oriental Venice'.
The Dragon Boat Festival, held on May 25th of every year, is the most ceremonious celebration in Zhenyuan.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*The Black Dragon Cave (Qinglong Cave), Zhenyuan, Guizhou*

*2009.01.11*










 










Guizhou


The Black Dragon Cave is in fact an ancient temple complex located on Zhonghe Mountain to the east of Zhenyuan Ancient Town and covers an area of some 21,000 square meters (approximately 226,050 square feet), and is the centerpiece of the all ancient monuments in Zhenyuan. The the Black Dragon Cave Temple as it is also known includes single and multi-storied pavilions, temples, shrines, palaces and so on. Surviving a couple of wars, the Black Dragon Cave was built during the Ming Dynasty (1368-1644) and its current shape is the result of several renovations.
With many separate buildings, the Black Dragon Cave encompasses Zhusheng Qiao (Zhusheng Bridge), Zhongyuan Temple, Ziyang Shuyuan (academy of classical learning), Yuhuang Ge (Jade Emperor Pavilion), Longevity Palace, Xianglu Yan. Among the ancient complexes of Zhenyuan, the Black Dragon Cave though very close to the town has retained its natural flavor.
All of the buildings there were constructed in accordance with the natural features of Zhonghe Mountain which is precipitous. The architectural sculptures and adornments there are simple and unsophisticated and yet quietly elegant, and are quite unlike those of other temples which are ornately decorated. The way in which these Confucianist, Taoist and Buddhist temples are arranged together embodies the combination of Taoism, Buddhism and Confucianism in a way. One renowned architect once remarked that the Black Dragon Cave won the upper hand over the famous Hanging Monastery in Shanxi Province in terms of architectural art.
Against the green backdrop, the Black Dragon Cave seems to cling to the mountainside in an orderly tiered way due to the precipitous cliff, which makes it blend the characteristics of a garden with the style of a temple.
In 1988, the Black Dragon Cave was listed as a key cultural relic under state protection.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*The Frozen Songhua River across Harbin, Heilongjiang*

*2009.01.12*









Heilongjiang


Harbin (哈尔滨) is the capital of the Heilongjiang Province in Northeast China. It lies on the southern bank of the Songhua River. Harbin is ranked as the tenth largest city in China, serving as a key political, economic, scientific, cultural and communications center of Northeastern China. The Songhua River gives Harbin a touch of lively beauty. 
The Songhua River is thickly frozen for some four months of the year in this arctic city of Harbin so the river becomes a great playground. Hundreds of visitors and locals, on foot or by horse-drawn carriage, cross the river daily. The frozen River Songhua is a daily and nightly attraction for family fun. Ice-skating, sleigh-skating, ice-hockey, and almost anything that can be fun on ice are available to enjoy on the deeply frozen Songhua River. 
Harbin families go out on the frozen Songhua river in winter to play. One of the attractions are the big ice slides, that you can see in the last photo, set up on the river behind the flood control monument.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Tap Mun Island, Hong Kong*

*2009.01.13*









Hong Kong



Tap Mun (塔門) or Grass Island is an island in Hong Kong, located in the northeastern part of the territory between Mirs Bay and the North Channel. Its area is 1.69km². Administratively, it is part of the Tai Po District. It lies north of the Sai Kung East Country Park on the Sai Kung Peninsula. To the east is Kung Chau, to the south is the South Channel, to the west is Wan Tsai and to the southwest is Long Harbour.
There are about 100 people living on the island. At its peak, Tap Mun had 2,000 residents. However, many moved to the city centre to live. Now many residents run stores or restaurants for local tourists to the island.
The villagers are mostly farmers, merchants or fishermen. The last category has recently diminished as many youths from fishing families have chosen to work in the city instead. Due to the population outflow, the last school on the island has closed down. The hilltop of Tap Mun is a popular camping site, renowned for the contrast in temperature and wind conditions between day and night. Temperatures drop and winds soar during the nighttime but die down as the day approaches, when the dawn marks the beginning of a temperature rise. It is also well-known for providing panoramic views of the surrounding seas, and so provides a brief escape away from the busy city life.
The very gentle slopes of the hilltops are a favourite amongst campers, although there is the danger of the bordering cliffs. Adventurous campers enjoy precarious hikes along the dirt paths very close the cliff edges.
However, hygiene-conscious campers tend to stay away from Tap Mun as the island is home to cattle, resulting in hilltops dotted with many piles of faeces.


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

oh The Frozen Songhua River across Harbin, Heilongjiang is fantastic fantastic


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Qu Yuan Museum, Zigui, Hubei*

*2009.01.14*




 


 

Hubei


Located in Zigui County in Hubei Province, the Qu Yuan Memorial in Zigui is a memorial of Chinese historical figures. It was opened to the public in 1981. 
There are two floors of exhibition halls. The second floor displays more than 800 unearthed relics in the county, such as ancient daggers, spears and swords, the most precious of which is the sword of the Yue King Goujian of the Warring States Period (475-221BC). The first floor showcases cultural relics related to Qu Yuan, including the precious poetry Chu Ci (literally, poetry of the Chu Kingdom), 500 sets of books collected by Qu Yuan, and over 300 calligraphic works and paintings of various dynasties collected by him.
The memorial also houses the stone sculpture and bronze sculpture of Qu Yuan, the Jusong Pavilion (the pavilion used to praise tangerines), and the stele corridor. The stone sculpture of 103 centimeters tall was made in the 16th year (1573) during the Jiajing reign of the Ming Dynasty (1644-1911) with the money donated by the common people in Guizhou, and is the earliest extant stone sculpture of Qu Yuan in China. The bronze sculpture stands in the center of the memorial, its pedestal made of granites is 2.5 meters high and the body is 3.92 meters tall. In the tangerine grove 50 meters away from the Qu Yuan Tomb, there are 60 steles carved with 25 pieces of Qu Yuan's poetry Li Sao (Sorrow after Departure).
Zigui sits at the west end of the Xiling Gorge with Xiangxi River joins the Yangtze nearby.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Wan Ming Pagoda, Fenghuang (Phoenix Town), Hunan*

*2009.01.15*















Hunan


With a circumference of 2,251 feet, the scale ancient town is one of few well-preserved stone fortresses in China. There are three entrances to the town, in title of Heyu at east, Shicheng at west and Riguang at north. According to Chinese traditional Fengshui, no south entrance was built to the town to avoid fire disaster. The current three entrances still stand with dozen meters high of buildings on wall with beautiful shape of eaves and other architectural decoration.
In 1700, the fortress ran into disuse for not having surrounding water drench. As there was one place called Huangsiqiao to the north of the town, the ancient town was given the name of Fenghuang or phoenix. After the relocation, government of Qing named the town as Fenghuang and defined as town under direct administration in 1797, it became a county in 1912.
Hongqiao or Rainbow Bridge is near the East Entrance of the county, also its main tourist attraction. Further to the east comes a place called Shawan or its old name of Jiangxi Street which used to be gathering place for businessmen from Jiangxi Province. Now it is the best venue for photographers as they can have a good view of the most torrent part of Tuojiang River from Wangjiang Pavilion or Dongguan Gateway.
There is a white pagoda, near Wanshou Temple, on the east of the Shawan, funded by locals under the proposal of Mr. Huang Yongyu to build the Wanming Pagoda. The pagoda is set up on site of original paper burner. Ancient Chinese treasured paper as valuable goods and used to gather the waste paper to the burner. It reflects the long respect for culture and traditions by local people in the area. Nowadays, the pagoda is well lit up in the evening for Miao ethic girls on its platform to perform songs and sing with visitors in drums.
Originally built during the Ming Dynasty (1368-1644) and recently restored , the Wanming Pagoda is a hexagonal brick structure with seven storeys. With flying eaves and a pinnacle roof, it makes for a beautiful reflection in the water.

More info about Fenghuang Ancient Town here http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=565415&page=15 Post #287 (2008.05.25)


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Genhe, Hulunbuir, Inner Mongolia*

*2009.01.16*






Inner Mongolia


Blueberries, fresh nuts, gorgeous nature, fish, wild animals, and wild mushrooms. Genhe (根河市) is a beautiful place. It is very remote. You can find at the market, berries, forest nuts, silk worms to eat, and fresh, fresh vegetables and fruits.
People can visit the Ewenki in GenHe. They would have suffered the same fate as the Elunchin, but the government protects these people. They are almost extinct. They get free houses, free education, a free car comes every twenty days, they are allowed to have guns for hunting (something that is impossible in China). The animals are protected for these people (elk, moose, deer, bear, and so on).
The Ewenki ethnic minority treasures their name of nationality which means 'people living in the mountain forests'. With a relatively small population of 30,505 (in the year 2000), the Ewenki ethnic minority mostly live in the Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region, which is favorably bestowed with pastures, forests, farmland, as well as mineral resources like iron, gold, bronze and crystal. Nearly half of the Ewenki ethnic minority lives on stock breeding, with the other half surviving on agriculture and hunting.
Most of Ewenki people are disciples of Shamanism. Meanwhile, they also believe that there are gods controlling their life. The god of mountain, in their eyes, is a long bearded senior man. When hunters meet with mountains, caves, or odd rocks, they will think these are the domicile of god and their preys are the blessing of god. Rituals are preformed without noise and the meat of prey is given in worship to the gods. They also admire the god of fire. Every 23rd day of the last lunar month, they will worship him after sunset.


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

bump


----------



## zergling (Jul 5, 2004)

all I can say is holy shit...


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Dragon Pavilion (Long Ting), Kaifeng, Henan*

*2009.01.17*


















Henan


Dragon Pavilion is the main part of Dragon Pavilion Park located in the northwest of Kaifeng City, where six dynasties located their capitals. The site where Dragon Pavilion is located is the site of many dynasties' imperial palaces and reached its height of prosperity in the Northern Song Dynasty (960-1127). Then, most of the constructions were destroyed through wars. In the Ming Dynasty (1368-1644), the mansion of an emperor's son was established here with a garden. In the Qing Dynasty (1644-1911) a hall was added, a place where the emperors' tablets were placed, thus getting the name of Dragon Pavilion.
Dragon Pavilion, together with other scenic beauties, makes up the Dragon Pavilion Park. This area is the most famous and the largest scenic spot in Kaifeng, with an area of 0.87 square kilometers (214 acres). So it is a must-see when traveling to Kaifeng.
Dragon Pavilion is a typical representative of the cultural and historical heritages of Kaifeng. It is the main part of the constructions in Dragon Pavilion Park. In fact, Dragon Pavilion is a grand hall built on a 13-meter (43 feet) blue brick terrace with 72 steps. This hall, a wooden structure built facing south, is 26.7 meters (88 feet) in height, covering 19.10 meters (63 feet) from east to west and 11.90 meters (39 feet) from south to north. It holds many rare cultural relics, and dragons playing with pearls are carved on the ceilings and walls. 
In front of the Dragon Pavilion is a straight road. On the east side of the road is the Lake of Family Pan, and on the west side is the Lake of Family Yang. There is an interesting story about this. Both the Pan and Yang families are renowned from the Song Dynasty. The Yang Family is famous for their loyalty, so the lake of their family is clear, while the Lake of the Pan Family is feculent due to their treachery.
To the west of Dragon Pavilion is the Waxwork Hall, which exhibits nine groups of vivid waxworks reflecting the important events under the rules of nine emperors of the Song Dynasty. All clothing of the historic characters, even the color and style of their hats and ribbons were carefully investigated and are historically accurate. What's more, the sculptors display superior skills. The skin, hair and expressions of the waxworks are so vivid that they look like real persons. 
Dragon Pavilion Park is the main venue of the famous Kaifeng Chrysanthemum Show held in October of each year. At that time it becomes a carnival of flowers and the best place for visitors to spend the festive season.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Fish Farms near Yinyang, Qidong, Jiangsu*

*2009.01.17*



Jiangsu


Yinyang is located in the eastern coast of China at the conjunction of three major bodies of water: the Yellow Sea, the East Sea and the mouth of the Yangtze River. It borders Shanghai metropolis on the opposite of the river .
This area was formed by the sediment from sand particles brought by the Yangtze River. In early of Qing Dynasty, many small sand islets appeared and were gradually merged into islands. It has been growing larger by the time. Now the land is still in expansion along the coast line. 
It is traditionally considered as an agricultural land in Jiangsu and its fishery income adds more economic strength to the city. The water resource is abundant and the underground water level is only 1.2 to 1.6 m deep.
The economic expansion over the last decades has added numerous new sectors to the city’s industry, including texture, mechanic, pharmaceutical, chemical and civil constructional industries. The fishery industry, relying on nearby the East China Sea and deep ocean, develops fast. The fishery port, the Lu Shi Port, is the fourth largest fishery port in China.


----------



## Saigoneseguy (Mar 6, 2005)

*Typical architecture in Kaiping, Guangdong*


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Cliff Tombs, Long Hu Shan (Dragon and Tiger Mountain), Jiangxi*

*2009.01.19*






*Can you see the hanging coffin in the pic below?*









Jiangxi


Dragon and Tiger Mountain (Longhu Mountain) is a famous Taoism mountain with a long history. 16 km (about 9.94 miles) south of Yingtan City, Jiangxi Province, the mountain has been noted as the 'Residence of Celestials' and 'Blest Earthly Abode' because of its beautiful scenery. As a cradle land of Taoism, Dragon and Tiger Mountain has been regarded as a Holy Land to which many pilgrimages are made every year.
According to the record of Taoism, in the middle of the East Han Dynasty (25-220), Zhang Daoling, the first Tian Shi (a Taoist priest), started to distill elixirs at this historic mountain, originally named 'Mount of Splendid Clouds'. As the elixirs were made, a dragon and a tiger would appear. Then the mountain's name changed and became a birthplace of Taoism.
One of the marvelous sights in Dragon and Tiger Mountain is the Cliff Tombs. Most of the tombs are about 50 meters (160 feet) above the water, and some are more than 300 meters (984 feet) high. Floating in the Lu Xi River, Cliff Tombs of the Spring and Autumn Period (770-476 BC) and the Warring States Period (476-221BC) can be seen along the river banks. Because of its expansive area, large quantity, dangerous location and unique shape, the tombs got the title 'the best natural archaeological museum of China'. No one is quite sure why or how the ancient site was built, so it's still a mystery.


----------



## 东方丹东 (Jul 11, 2008)

*This is Dandong Commercial Street.*



riasbaixas said:


> *2008.03.23*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS FOR SHARING!


----------



## BigUrban (Jan 19, 2009)

Nice pics grettings from San Francisco de Campeche, México.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Beidahu Ski Area, Jilin*

*2009.01.20*















Jilin


Beidahu ski area is a downhill ski resort located outside of Jilin City, in the Songhua Lake area. This skiing field is regarded as the largest and the most advanced skiing ground with the most advantageous natural conditions for skiing. Not only a national scenic area, it is also an important arena and coaching grid for winter games.
In the Jilin province, Beidahu is considered as the largest skiing destination within its entire area. Beidahu was also known as the 2007 Winter Asian Games site. In Beidahu, a multi chair lift system allows skiers the freedom to choose between the lower half wide open terrain or the steep, trail terrain on the upper part of this skiing area that elevates up to 2500 feet. At the base of the mountainside is an expanded 200 room hotel that offers mostly Chinese food. Getting to Beidahu takes 4 hours from Beijing via airplane to Changchun followed by an hour and a half cab ride.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Imperial Palace, Shenyang, Liaoning*

*2009.01.21*
























Liaoning


The Shenyang Imperial Palace, located at No. 171, Shenyang Road, Shenhe District in Shenyang City, is the only existing royal palace in China outside of the Forbidden City in Beijing. The main structure of the palace was built in 1625 when Nurhachi was in power. It was finished in 1636 by his son Abahai (Huangtaiji). Nurhachi and Abahai were both founding emperors of the Qing Dynasty.
Covering an area of more than 60,000 square meters (about 71,760 square yards), the Shenyang Imperial Palace is one twelfth the size of the Forbidden City in Beijing. The palace consists of more than 300 rooms, formed around 20 courtyards.
The palace can be divided into three sections-the eastern section, the middle section and the western section. Each section boasts of unique characteristics.
The eastern section contains the very impressive Hall of Great Affairs (Da Zheng Dian). Here emperors ascended the throne, enacted imperial edicts, and welcomed victorious generals and soldiers. A group of pavilions, known as the Ten Kings Pavilion, stand to its east and west. They formerly served as the place where emperors and leaders from the eight banners (Ba Qi) settled national affairs. This architectural style of Shenyang Imperial Palace is unique. The style of the buildings, which displays an amalgamation of Han, Manchu and Mongolian cultures, all originated from the shape of a nomadic tent. The eastern section of the palace is representative of the whole palace.
The middle section starts from the Da Qing Gate, with Chong Zheng Dian (Jin Luan Dian), the Phoenix Tower and Qingning Palace arranged on a central axis from south to north. Chong Zheng Dian is the place where Abahai held court. It is the most important building in the Shenyang Imperial Palace. The Phoenix Tower, a three-storied building, was the highest structure in the whole city at that time. Qingning Palace was the bedchamber for Abahai and his concubines.
The western section was constructed by order of Emperor Qianlong (1711-1799). Its main structure is the Wen Su Pavilion. In front of this, there are the Opera Stage and Jiayin Hall and behind it is the Yang Xi Room. The Wen Su Pavilion, which contains the Complete Collection of Four Treasures, has a black roof because black was considered to represent water which could be used to extinguish a fire to protect the priceless books contained inside.
The Shenyang Imperial Palace houses many ancient cultural relics, such as Nurhachi's sword and Abahai's broadsword. There are also many artworks displayed here, such as paintings, calligraphy, pottery, sculptures and lacquer ware.
Besides the Forbidden City in Beijing, the Shenyang Imperial Palace is the only other existing palace complex in China. Within its walls much is revealed about the early Qing Dynasty. It was listed by UNESCO as a World Cultural Heritage Site in 2004 as an extension of the Forbidden City and is now the most popular and renowned tourist attraction in Shenyang.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Lou Lim Lok Garden, Macau*

*2009.01.22*












Macau


Lou Lim Lok Garden is located in central Macau Peninsula, with an area of 1.78 hectares (about 4.4 acres). It is the only Suzhou style garden in Macau. The garden boasts elegant and peaceful scenes just south of the Yangtze River. This area is known as Jiangnan in Chinese. The garden enlisted in the top eight scenes of Macau in 1992.
Construction of Lou Lim Lok Garden by a wealthy merchant began in 1904 and continued until 1925. It was once the largest private garden in Macau as well as one of the top three beautiful gardens of Macau. This gave the garden widespread popularity. After the merchant's fortunes dwindled, parts of the garden were gradually sold off. In early 1970s, the government of Macau obtained and restored the garden. In 1974, Lou Lim Lok Garden opened to the public.
The elaborately designed scenes in the garden are entrancing. Upon entering, guests will find an old-time archway, followed by paths bordered with flowers and bamboos.
Qingcao Hall (Green Grass Hall) in the center of the garden is the focal piece of architecture, and together with the marvelous pavilions, cloisters, ponds, bridges and rockeries, makes the garden a tridimensional landscape picture. This hall is a masterpiece harmoniously blending Chinese and Western culture. The fence is bright scarlet, a color favored by Chinese, whereas the wall is painted in beige, a color favored by Portuguese. The corridor pillars are Gothic style, with European style engravings of white flower patterns at the top. During Sun Yat-sen's second visit to Macau in 1915, he stayed in this hall and met with many celebrities.
An elegant nine-turn bridge sits above the small pond in the front of the hall. In the centre of the pond stands stone figure of an ancient-time beauty. Stream water pours from the rockery top down to the pond, creating wonderful waterfalls. There are crowds of fish playing about under lotus leaves in the pond. Many visitors enjoy sitting on stone stools in the shade under the weeping willows and looking into the pond.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Shapotou, Zhongwei County, Ningxia*

*2009.01.23*









Ningxia


Shapotou, situated in Zhongwei County, lies on the north bank of the Yellow River where it crosses the southeastern border of the Tengger Desert. Administratively it falls under Ningxia Hui Autonomous Region, some 150 km (93 miles) south of Yinchuan City. 
Shapotou Tourism Area (where Tenggeli Desert, Yellow River and Xiangshan Mountain meet together) is regarded as one of the five most beautiful deserts in China, and is widely recognized as the Capital of Sand. Standing on the sand hill, one can see the desert extending to the north, and to the south, a boundless oasis. Both the grandeur of the north of China and the elegance of the south come together in this lovely place.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Qinghai-Tibet Railway, near Golmud, Qinghai*

*2009.01.24*


















*This is the San Cha He bridge, the highest bridge of the Qinghai-Tibet Railway*



Qinghai


The Qingzang railway, Qinghai–Xizang railway, or Qinghai–Tibet railway (青藏铁路), is a high-altitude railway that connects Xining, Qinghai Province, to Lhasa, Tibet Autonomous Region, in China.
The total length of Qingzang railway is 1956 km. Construction of the 815 km section between Xining and Golmud was completed by 1984. The 1142 km section between Golmud and Lhasa was inaugurated on 1 July 2006 by president Hu Jintao: the first two passenger trains were "Qing 1" (Q1) from Golmud to Lhasa, and "Zang 2" (J2) from Lhasa. This railway is the first to connect China proper with the Tibet Autonomous Region, which due to its altitude and terrain is the last province-level entity in the People's Republic of China to have a conventional railway. Testing of the line and equipment started on 1 May 2006. Trains run from Beijing, Chengdu, Chongqing, Xining and Lanzhou.
The line includes the Tanggula Pass, at 5,072 m (16,640 feet) above sea level the world's highest rail track. The 1,338 m Fenghuoshan tunnel is the highest rail tunnel in the world, at 4,905 m above sea level. The 3,345-m Yangbajing tunnel is the longest tunnel on the line. It is 4,264 m above sea level, 80 kilometres north-west of Lhasa.
More than 960 km, or over 80% of the Golmud-Lhasa section, is at an altitude of more than 4,000 m. There are 675 bridges, totalling 159.88 km, and about 550 km of the railway is laid on permafrost.
The longest bridge over Qingshui River of Qinghai-Tibet Railway is 11703.62m in total length and located at Kekesyli Natural Reserves where belongs to extremely unstable permafrost area with high-temperature. The design of “substituting bridge for road” settles the potential permafrost harm and the channels for the wild animals are now open.
Sancha River, the highest bridge, is an extra-long bridge which stretches across Qinghai-Tibet Highway and Sancha River Gorge. The pier foundation cuts through the fault over 30m deep in the northern foot of Kunlun Mountains. The pier is 54.1m in height and it is the highest bridge of the whole railway line.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Losing-Chess Pavillion, Huashan, Shaanxi*

*2009.01.25*















Shaanxi


Situated in Huayin City, 120 kilometers (about 75 miles) east from Xi'an City of Shaanxi Province, Mt. Huashan is known as 'The Number One Precipitous Mountain under Heaven'. It is one of the five sacred mountains in China. The other four mountains are Mt. Taishan in Shandong, Mt. Hengshan in Hunan, Mt. Hengshan in Shanxi, and Mt. Songshan in Henan.
In ancient times, Mt. Huashan was called Mt. Taihuashan. From a distance the five peaks seem to form the shape of a 'flower' (hua in Chinese), hence the name 'Huashan'. It is famous for its natural vistas of steep and narrow paths, precipitous crags, and a high mountain range. It is home to several influential Taoist temples where emperors of past dynasties made pilgrimages, making Mt. Huashan the holy land of Taoism.
The fame of Huashan derives from its natural beauty which takes the form of huge granite peaks towering over the plains of the Shanxi province. Throughout its many peaks and valleys are Taoist monasteries. During the Song Dynasty, the fate of Huashan was determined over a game of chess between Chen Tuan and Emperor Zhao Kuang Yi, (reign time: 960-976). Emperor Zhao wanted to use Huashan for a military garrison. Chen wanted Huashan to remain as a sacred mountain. Although the Emperor was famous for his expertise at chess, yet Chen was skilled in the art of divination, so he predicted the Emperor’s every move. The Taoist sage won the game and the Emperor kept his word and left Huashan alone. The Chess Game Pavilion, a monument to the contest, still stands today on top of the central peak of Huashan. It is also called “Losing-Chess Pavilion".


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

great updates!!!


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

Scary !!!


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

Happy Chinese New Year!

From Hk 



















:lol::lol:


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Taoluo Beach, near Rizhao, Shandong*

*2009.01.26*



Shandong


Taoluo (涛雒) is a litlle village situated on the coastline along the Yellow Sea which has an area of 1.7 km² and an estimated population of 10 000. 
Taoluo is located south of Rizhao, in southeastern Shandong province. The city has a total area of 5310 sq.km, coastline of 100 km and a population of 2.78 million. The name of Rizhao originated from an old saying that "It was the first to get the sunshine".


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

Happy Chinese New Year!

:cheers:


----------



## snowhole (Jan 26, 2009)

riasbaixas said:


> *2008.12.14*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Had my best kiss with GF in Lion Grove Garden. And it's my hometown. 

Thank you riasbaixas for your great job on the pictures and the enduring effort on posting them. I've been like [Woooooow o.0] since I came by this thread four hours ago. So proud to be Chinese, and also shamed, that I never know such beauty of my homeland. Please keep it going. ^_^


----------



## snowhole (Jan 26, 2009)

And happy lunar new year to you and all members here in skyscrapercity!


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Orient Pearl TV Tower, Lujiazui, Shanghai*

*2009.01.27*


















Shanghai


The Oriental Pearl TV Tower is located in Pudong Park in Lujiazui, Shanghai. The tower, surrounded by the Yangpu Bridge in the northeast and the Nanpu Bridge in the southwest, creates a picture of 'twin dragons playing with pearls'. The entire scene is a photographic jewel that excites the imagination and attracts thousands of visitors year-round.
This 468 meters high (1,536 feet) tower is the world's third tallest TV and radio tower surpassed in height only by towers in Toronto, Canada and Moscow, Russia. However, even more alluring than its height is the tower's unique architectural design that makes the Oriental Pearl TV Tower one of the most attractive places anywhere. The base of the tower is supported by three seven-meter wide slanting stanchions. Surrounding the eleven steel spheres that are 'strung' vertically through the center of the tower are three nine-meter wide columns. There are three large spheres including the top sphere, known as the space module. Then there are five smaller spheres and three decorative spheres on the tower base. The entire structure rests on rich green grassland and gives the appearance of pearls shining on a jade plate.
Visitors travel up and down the tower in double-decker elevators that can hold up to fifty people at the rate of seven meters per second. The elevator attendants recite an introduction to the TV Tower in English and Chinese during the rapid 1/4-mile ascent. Once you reach your destination, you will be amazed at the variety of activities available as the various spheres and columns actually house places of interest, commerce, and recreation. The inner tower is a recreational palace, while the Shanghai Municipal History Museum is located in the tower's pedestal. The large lower sphere has a futuristic space city and a fabulous sightseeing hall. From there, on a clear day a visitor can see all the way to the Yangtze River. The base of the tower is home to a science fantasy city. The five smaller spheres are a hotel that contains twenty-five elegant rooms and lounges. The pearl at the very top of the tower contains shops, restaurants, (including a rotating restaurant) and a sightseeing floor. The view of Shanghai from this height fills you with wonder at the beauty that surrounds you. When viewed from the Bund at night, the tower's three-dimensional lighting makes it a delight of brilliant color.
It is amazing that this ultra-modern tower combines ancient concepts such as the spherical pearls, with 21st Century technology, commerce, recreation, educational and conference facilities. All of this and it really is a TV and radio tower that services the Shanghai area with more than nine television channels and upwards of ten FM radio channels.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Yuncheng Salt Lake, Shanxi*

*2009.01.28*





















Shanxi


Yuncheng Salt Lake, located in Yuncheng Prefecture, Shanxi Province, is called the "China Dead Sea".
Yuncheng Salt Lake is an old lake with a history of more than 5000 years. Thanks to its rich salt culture,from the ancient time it has been played an important role during the evolvement of Hedong Civilization and Huaxia civilization. There are also many beautiful and imaginary fairy tales and legends handed down around the Salt lake area.
In the ancient time, Yuncheng was a small village named Lucun at the north bank of the salt lake. Because of the importance of salt, the government of also each dynasty sent officials to Yuncheng to strengthen the management of salt. And in Yuan dynasty Lucun was changed to Yuncheng, wich means “city of transportation(of salt)”. Yuncheng is the product of salt producing, transportation and development and is also the “unique city of salt” among the places where Salt is produced.
One of the birthplaces of China's ancient civilization, Yuncheng is full of natural and cultural wonders. East to the Yellow River, Yuncheng is at the southern tip of North China's Shanxi Province, with a total area of 14,000 square kilometres and a population of 5 million.
Its long history gathers a wealth of historical and cultural legacies. It has 44 national cultural relic protection units and 90 provincial ones, as well as a national scenic and historic interest area and two national forest parks.
Dubbed China's Dead Sea, the Yuncheng Salt Lake covers a total area of 132 square kilometres with a development history of 5,000 years. It is rich in mineral elements, while its black mud contains the same basic elements as that of the Dead Sea in Israel, which can be used to activate cells, refresh the skin, and relieve fatigue.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*TEDA Tropical Botanical Garden, Huayuan Street, Tanggu District, Tianjin*

*2009.01.29*





















Tianjin


With a total area of 24,700 square meters and a floor space of 5,365 square meters, TEDA Tropical Botanical Garden is composed of two pyramids linked together by a glass channel (55 m long and 17 m wide), one big (25 m x 25 m) and the other small in size (15,5 m x 15,5 m). With succulents, sand plants, and subtropical plants, the Garden is an indoor exhibition of the flowers and vegetation of four seasons as well as an attraction for sight seeing.
Botanical Garden overall layout is divided into three parts :
1, "green for" - desert plants and other plants (small tower).
2, "struggle" - science education display (Lianlang glass channel).
3, "the garden" - subtropical plant-based with a Four Seasons Garden (large tower).


----------



## Saigoneseguy (Mar 6, 2005)

*Xiangfan citywall Hubei*










A decisive battle between Southern Song dynasty and Mongol Empire happened here.


----------



## Saigoneseguy (Mar 6, 2005)

*Yan'an pagoda hill*










Yan'an, Shaanxi is the craddle of the Chinese Communist Party.


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

Saigoneseguy said:


> Yan'an, Shaanxi is the craddle of the Chinese Communist Party.


I thought Shanghai was the birth and cradle place of the Chinese Communist Party, the party had already grown up to be a mighty force after the long march.
Nice picture any way!


----------



## cmoonflyer (Aug 17, 2005)

*Happy Chinese Lunar New Year 2009 !*

*Harbin , capital of Helongjiang province*


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

Please post one picture per day


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Ganden Monastery, Wangbur Mountain, near Lhasa, Tibet*

*2009.01.30*



























Tibet


Ganden Monastery is located on Wangbur Mountain, on the southern bank of Lhasa River in Tagtse County, 47 kilometers (29 miles) from Lhasa City. It stands at an altitude of 3,800 meters (12,467 feet) above sea level! 
Ganden Monastery is one of the earliest and largest Buddhist monasteries in Tibet, and stands atop of the six famous temples of Gelugpa - a branch of Tibetan Buddhism. Its significance as a religious, artistic, political and cultural relic led to it being preserved by the National Key Cultural Relic Preservation scheme in 1961, and is now known as being one of the 'Three Great Temples', together with the Sera Monastery and the Drepung Monastery . Every year, one of the grandest of Buddhist activities - Buddha Painting Unfolding Festival - is conducted in the monastery, attracting thousands of visitors and disciples.
In the early 15th century, Tsong Khapa called for the Reformation of Religion, advocating the rooting out the previous disadvantages in religious orders and initiated the Gelugpa. This sect also became known as the Yellow Hat sect, as its disciples were always wearing yellow hats. This order went on to become the biggest sect in Tibetan Buddhism, leading to Tsong Khapa establish the Ganden Monastery. Since dharma is essential to the teachings of the sect, the whole layout of the monastery is built on its principles.
The temple is comprised of over 50 structures. The main halls in the temple are the Main Assembly Hall (or Coqen Hall), Zhacangs, Khangtsens, and Myicuns.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Huanglong Scenic Area, Songpan County, Sichuan*

*2009.01.31*










































Sichuan


The 'World Wonder' and 'Fairy Land on Earth' are names enjoyed by the Huanglong (黄龙) Scenic and Historic Interest Area, which is well known for its colorful lakes, snow clad mountains, valleys and virgin forest. It was included in the UNESCO world heritage list in 1992.
The Huanglong Scenic and Historic Interest Area is located in Songpan County, 150 km north-northwest of the capital Chengdu, in the northwest part of Sichuan Province and encompasses the Huanglong and Muni Valley. Huanglong's major scenery is concentrated in the 3.6-kilometer (2.2 miles) long Huanglong Valley that includes snow-clad peaks and the easternmost glaciers in China. Due to its layered calcium carbonated deposit patterns, the valley resembles a golden dragon winding its way through the virgin forest, stone mountains and glaciers. Along the valley are scattering numerous colorful ponds of different sizes and shapes, which are strewn with gold colored limestone deposit giving a shimmering golden hue to water, so in sunlight, a golden dragon seems to surge forth from the forest. Thus it was named 'Huanglong Valley' (Yellow Dragon Valley).
Huanglong Scenic and Historic Interest Area is famed for its outstanding travertine (calcium carbonate) formations. With the virgin forest as its backdrop, the travertine scenery holds colorful ponds, beaches, lakes, springs, waterfalls, caves, etc. The travertine formations scenery is No.1 in China.
The main body of water starts from the Ancient Buddhist/Benbo temple at the top of the valley and ends at Xishen Cave Waterfall in the north with a length of 2.5km and a width of 30 – 170m. The colours of Huanglong’s waters consist of various yellows, greens, blues and browns. The flowing water appears as golden ripples dazzling in the sun. Known to the locals as “Golden Sand on Earth” the Huanglong travertine bank is the largest and most magnificent in the world.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Hemu Village, Kanas Nature Reserve, Xinjiang*

*2009.02.01*



























Xinjiang


Located in Burqin County of Altay City within the Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, and sharing borders with Kazakhstan, Russia and Mongolia, Kanas Nature Reserve boasts a beautiful natural ecosystem formed by lakes, rivers, glaciers, forests, and grasslands.
HeMu is a village within the vicinity of Kanas Lake. It is largest of the 3 villages of the Tuvans (TuWa people). There are about 2100 Tuvans in the area. Their origin is a mystery, though many believed that they were Mongolian descendents of the troops of Genghis Khan. They are semi-nomadic people who keep cattle and horses. 
The Tuva Mongol of Hemu Village lives in frame houses half-buried in the ground to resist the chillness of winter. They believe in Buddhism and have well preserved the traditional beliefs of their tribe. Religious and traditional festivals are always jolly and busy, while the landscape tempts every visitor come back to experience the wildness of nature. 
Hemu Village, located in North Xinjiang, has been ranked by China National Geography as one of the six most beautiful villages in China. With tourism, the village is opened to outsiders. However due to its inaccessibility – it is cocooned by the heavy snow during the 7 months of winter – hopefully changes will be kept to a minimum even in time to come. Due to the long winter in the area, Hemu is open for tour only from June to October every year. The best time to visit is mid-May to June for its mountain blossom and fress grass before they are eatten by goats and cow; and September for its colourful autumn scenery. July and August are holidays and are crowded by local Chinese tourists.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Black Dragon Pool, Jade Spring Park (Heilongtan Park), Lijiang, Yunnan*

*2009.02.02*



























Yunnan


It is said there is a fairyland beneath the colorful clouds of southern China. A place blessed with fresh air, clear streams, breathtaking snow-capped mountains, and an undisturbed landscape inhabited by a friendly group of people. Life in this fairyland is so peaceful, a fairyland called Lijiang, located at the hub of Tibet, Yunnan and Sichuan provinces.
Heading north along Square Street of Lijiang Old Town, you reach Heilongtan Pool (Black Dragon Pool) at the foot of the Elephant Hill. The pool is also called Jade Spring Park, reflecting its endless bubbling clear spring waters.
The Heilongtan pool is enormous, with an area of 40 hectares (over 430,000 sqft), and it provides a haven for bird and water-life, with spectacular plants. Surrounding the pool, within the park's landscape, are ancient monuments such as the Longshen Temple, the Deyue Pavilion, the Suocui Bridge and the Hanyue Stage.
The arrival at the park is along a colored cobbled lane to reach a white marble bridge over emerald water: the Suocui Bridge. To your north, weather permitting, you might see the Jade Dragon Snow Mountain with its white snow, the source of the Jade Spring and its famous white clouds. The Deyue Pavilion rests at the center of the lake, on the same axis as the Hanyue Stage. At the gate, there is a pair of couplets inscribed by the famous Chinese writer Guo Moruo.
The Longshen Temple is the impressive centre-piece of the park. It consists of a gate-house with two wings and a great hall. 'Longshen' means Dragon God in Chinese, the God of Rain in Chinese mythology. The temple was built during Emperor Qianlong's reign in 1737, and was conferred the 'Longshen' accolade by the Emperors of the Qing Dynasty (1644 to 1911); this title reflected the high esteem of the Heilongtan Pool.
Every March, when the weather is delightful, the local community gathers at the Dragon God Temple to pray and seek blessing. The emerald spring waters are famous for their curative powers, whether for stomach troubles or to enhance your complexion.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Nanji Islands National Nature Reserve, Zhejiang*

*2009.02.03*





















Zhejiang


Nanji Islands National Nature Reserve is located in the east part of Pingyang County, Zhejiang Province. It covers a total area of 201.06 square kilometers, among which sea waters account for 190.71 square kilometers. It is 56 kilometers away from Aojiang Port of Pingyang County and about 150 kilometers away from the Taiwan Island. The biggest island of the Reserve is the Nanji Island with an area of 7.64 square kilometers, and that's why the Reserve was named after it. The Reserve lies in the transitional part of temperate and tropical zones, and its location is in a coastal area where the Taiwan warm current and Jiangsu-Zhejiang coastal current fluctuate in alternation. It proves to be an ideal place for sea life. Established in 1989 after the approval of Pingyang County Government, the Reserve, the first one of its kind, was classified as a national reserve in 1990. The shellfish, algae and the natural environment are the main targets for protection. In July 1998, Nanji Islands National Nature Reserve was approved by the UNESCO as a member of the International Man and Biosphere Reserve Network.


----------



## alanna08 (Dec 20, 2008)

riasbaixas said:


> *2009.02.02*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The place is so beautiful, it's really a fairy land.


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

alanna08 said:


> The place is so beautiful, it's really a fairy land.


It is,and the weather in Yunnan is the best in China!


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Moon Pond, Hongcun, Anhui*

*2009.02.04*


















Anhui


Hongcun Village is located in the Yixian County of Anhui Province. It is one of the representative ancient villages in the southern part of Anhui Province. Firstly built in 1131 A.D., the village now has a history of almost 1000 years. The ancient Hongcun villagers adopted “bionics” to the design of buildings and constructed the cattle-shaped village and man-made water system that can be called as “A Uniqueness of China”. The bird’s eye view of the whole village resembles a large buffalo that is perking its head and lifting its legs. The locals liken Leigang Hill as the 'head', two huge trees on the hill as the 'horns', the residences in the village as the 'body', a winding stream as the 'intestines', a crescent pond as the 'stomach' and the four bridges as the 'four feet'. This can be said as one of the wonders in the history of construction. So far, the water system, streets, folk houses and even interior arrangements of the village are completely preserved as the primitive conditions of the ancient village. 
Now, there are more than 140 ancient folk houses which can be dated back to the Ming and Qing Dynasties and also preserved in sound conditions.
The Moon Pond and South Lake of the Hongcun Village is the most charming natural scenery. The Moon Pond is a half-moon shaped pond that is as smooth as a mirror and remain verdure all the year round. Blue and white cloud all drops into the pond, the sight of which is so attractive that one is hard to turn away from it. 
A lot of poets and painters from the ancient times to the present days have left many poems and paintings here. The exquisitely arranged yards and buildings of Hongcun and the beautiful landscapes help to reflect the beauty of each other. The traditional countryside scenery of China which had been cleared away or changed in the last century has been well preserved here. As a result, the village is called the “village in traditional Chinese painting”. In 1999, Hongcun, together with Xidi was evaluated as “World Cultural Heritage Site” by the UNESCO.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*National Library Of Chinese Ancient Books, Beijing*

*2009.02.05*



Beijing


This old building is now the main branch of the National Library of China that houses historical and ancient books, documents and manuscripts. First built in 1931, it is now the Ancient Books Library, a branch of the National Library of China. 
The National Library of China (中国国家图书馆) or NLC in Beijing is probably the largest library in Asia, and the fifth largest in the world with a collection of over 23 million volumes. It holds the largest and among the richest worldwide collections of Chinese literature and historical documents.
The forerunner of the National Library of China, the Capital Library, was founded on 24 April 1909 by the Qing government. It was first formally opened after the Xinhai Revolution, in 1912. In 1916, the library received depository library status. In July 1928, its name was changed to National Beijing Library and was later changed to the National Library.
The National Library of China's collection inherited books and archives from the "Imperial Wenyuange Library" collection of the Qing Dynasty and that, in turn, included books and manuscripts from the library of the Southern Song Dynasty. The library also contains inscribed tortoise shells and bones, ancient manuscripts, and block-printed volumes. Among the most prized collections of the NLC are rare and precious documents and records from past dynasties in Chinese history, and it also houses official publications of the United Nations and foreign governments and a collection of literature and materials in over 115 languages.
The branch of the National Library of China for ancient books opened in Wenjin Street, Beijing, in 2006, with more than 2.6 million volumes of ancient Chinese books. Among them, rare editions of ancient books total 270,000 volumes, common editions 1.64 million volumes, and specially collected documents over 700,000 volumes. The building of the library for the ancient books collection, founded in 1931, is now designated as a protected relic protection.


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

riasbaixas said:


> *2009.02.04*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## camicin (Jun 12, 2008)

They could use fresh coat of white paint.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Salt Mines along LancangJiang (Mekong River), Yanjing, Tibet*

*2009.02.06*


















Tibet


Yanjing whose Tibetan name is Tsakalho (擦卡洛) is situated in the south of Tibet, 110 km north of Deqin (德钦) and 115 km south of Mangkang (芒康), along the only road that connects Tibet to Yunnan (the so-called Yunnan-Tibet Highway).
The town is situated 914m above the Mekong gorge. Mekong River is known as Lancang Jiang (澜沧江) in China - at an attitude of 3,109 m. 
Yanjing has a long history and is an important staging post in ancient times on the “Tea Horse Trade Route” (茶马古道) where tea from Yunnan were transported on horse caravans to Tibet, India and further to trade. However the town itself is well-known and important as it is the only source of salt for this part pf China for close to a century (until recent times when salt can be easily imported from other parts of China). Today it is similarly renowned for its salt fields/pans which use century-old techniques to extract salt, its fascinating multi-racial/religious population and the only Catholic Church in Tibet.
Yanjing’s salt-mining technique is unique as it capitalizes on the long hours of sunshine and strong wind along the Lancang Jiang to dry the brine. The salt pans are along a curve of the Lancang Jiang, clinging to the hillside. These are multiple levels of wooden platforms covered with dry clay and supported by round wooden stilts. There are supposedly around 3,000 of such platforms. The brine is collected from a few wells on the river bank, dug a few meters onto the river bed. Apparently this is the only place in the world where salt are collected from river brine. All the other salt fields are either from sea or lake brine.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Heavenly Lake (Tian Chi), near Urumqi, Xinjiang*

*2009.02.07*















*and a view of the frozen lake in winter*



Xinjiang


With melted snow as its source, the lake enjoys crystal water. In the middle of Bogda Peak, 110 km (68miles) east of Urumqi, nestles Heavenly Lake. Covering 4.9 square kilometers (1.89 square miles), this crescent-shaped lake deserves its name, Pearl of Heavenly Mountain (Tianshan Mountain). With melted snow as its source, Heavenly Lake enjoys crystal water.
In summer, the beautiful lake is an ideal cool resort. Boaters on the lake see the ever-changing silvery mountains soaring into the blue sky, their slopes highlighted with verdant pasture and flamboyant wild flowers. Fishing at dusk has its own special charm. A day in this fairyland promises restoration.
Heavenly Lake, a relic of the Quaternary Period Glacier and its surrounding geological relics, offers science lovers exploring opportunities.
As if the natural beauty of Heavenly Lake were not enough, legend adds a mysterious touch. It is said that the West Queen (Xi Wang Mu) entertained King Mu of the Western Zhou Dynasty (1100B.C.-771B.C.) at the Lake. The West Queen fell in love with the king and asked him in her poem, 'The white clouds drift while the mountains reach the blue sky. Passing thousands of mountains, crossing ten thousands of rivers, you come to us from a faraway place. If you are still strong and fine, would you like to come back to us again?' The king answered in his poem, 'After I go back to central China and lead the people to a prosperous life, I will come to you again.'
We do not know why the king never returned. Only the placid lake and the silent mountains witnessed the lovesickness of the West Queen.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Langmusi, Sichuan-Gansu border*

*2009.02.08*
























Gansu


Sitting on the border between Sichuan and Gansu Provinces, Langmusi is a remote Tibetan village with 2 gompas nestled in a valley of alpine scenery and meadows at an elevation of 3300 m.
Beautiful landscape, well preserved Tibetan cultures, unknown to most tourists. Daily life is regulated by Tibetan religious rituals. Curious travelers are even allowed to witness a sky-burial ceremony.
The village is devided into 2 by the Bailong River. Langmusi has two monasteries located on the border of western provinces of Gansu and Sichuan. Sezhi Monastery (甘肃的色止寺) is in Sichuan Province and Geerdeng Monastery (四川的格尔登寺) in Gansu Province. Locals simply call them Sichuan Monastery and Gansu Monastery, smaller but it's where the weird Tibetan "celestial burial" is held.
Majestic temples with red wall and golden roof built on the slopes overlook hundreds of monks' houses painted in white with plank roof in the lower valley. Tibetan farms are dispersed outside the village. Prayers go around the monastery every day, from prayer wheels to sacred pagodas, kissing significant walls. Life goes on at a slow pace as hundreds of years ago. 
There are two major cultural influences in Langmusi; one is Tibetan Buddhism, another one- and much more important - is nomadic life.


----------



## oengenheiro (Jul 20, 2005)

This tread is fantastic, thank you.


----------



## chenium (Jul 21, 2004)

Simply amazing!
riasbaixas, my hat off to you for your great efforts!


----------



## JLPelfaraon (Jan 23, 2008)

Rías Baixas:
deixacheme abraíado cas túas fotos, non agardaba atopar unhas imáxenes tan boas e menos aínda feitas por un galego.
Noraboa.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Wulong Karst, Chongqing*

*2009.02.09*




































Chongqing


Wulong County in Chongqing Municipality is a limestone karst area of China which has recently been granted UNESCO World Heritage protected status. It is geographically remote and as recently as five years ago there were no good rail or road links to the county which was rarely visited by outsiders. 
There is now a major road link to Chongqing and a railway with a motorway under construction. Local tourism based on extensive natural scenery is starting to develop and now accounts for a significant proportion of the county's income. Few foreigners have made the trip, although Wulong has just appeared as a destination in the most recent edition of Lonely Planet Southwest China so this is likely to change rapidly. 
The county is home to many of the deepest and longest caves in China. More regular tourist attractions include the Three Natural Bridges National Park (Impressive karst landscape), Furong Dong (Show cave) and Longshui Gorge. 
The Wulong Karst is located at Wujiang River downriver of Southeastern Chongqing, and it includes three karst systems of Sanqiao Natural Bridges, Furong Jiang karst gorge and caves round, and Houping erosion tiankengs, which are distributed in mid-north, southeast and northeast of Wulong County respectively. It consists of gorges, natural bridges, tiankengs, caves, shafts subterranean streams and resurgences, developing in the carbonate rocks of Cambrian-Ordovician systems and Permian-Triassic systems.
Wujiang River is one of big tributaries of Yangtze River, with a section of 79km long in Wulong and an incised depth of one kilometer. It is the main dynamic genesis of Wulong Karst. The three natural bridges constitute the largest natural bridge cluster in Asia, and the natural karst bridges are quite high and grand, a sight rarely seen anywhere in the world.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

and thanks for your comments


----------



## tonight (Sep 18, 2008)

riasbaixas said:


> *2009.02.09*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^^
i was amazed of these photos...it's great kay:


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Nanputuo Temple, Xiamen, Fujian*

*2009.02.10*


















Fujian


Situated at the foot of Wulaofeng (Mountain of Five Old Men) and facing the sea, Nanputuo Temple is deemed to be one of the must-go tourist places in Xiamen, Fujian Province. 
This Buddhist temple was once called Puzhao Temple (Universal Grace Temple). It was first built during the Tang Dynasty (618-907) and was later destroyed in the warfare during the Ming Dynasty (1368-1644). During the reign of Qing Emperor Kangxi (1662-1722), a naval general ordered it to be rebuilt into a Buddhist Temple and named it Nanputuo Temple.
The temple covers 30,000 square meters with four main buildings on the north-south axis. The buildings include Devajara Hall (the Hall of Heavenly Kings), Mahavira Hall (Daxiongbaodian), Dabei Hall (the Hall of Great Compassion) and a Pavilion built in 1936 in which Buddhist scriptures, Buddha images from Burma, ivory sculptures and other works of art are stored. The many rooms flanking the main buildings include dormitories, libraries and study rooms for monks.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Maoya Grassland, near Litang, Sichuan*

*2009.02.11*












Sichuan


Litang (reputed to be the highest town in the world and the largest town in western Sichuan) is situated on the Maoya Grassland, which in the Tibetan language means, “Place as flat as a bronze mirror.” 
The Maoya Steppe is set in the midst of several mountain ranges and is 4,100 m high. It covers roughly 600 sq km in an elongated strip extending from the west to the east. The national highway 318 passes through the side of the steppe. Maoya is the most beautiful steppe in the southern part of the Khamba region, with wild flowers blanketing the entire steppe beginning in August and September. 
The landscape is relatively barren in winter but much more beautiful in the summer, when leaves burst from tree branches, wild flowers carpet the mountains, and river flows briskly and nourishes every being that it passes by.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Tianjin Railway Station, Tianjin*

*2009.02.12*


















*CRH2 (right) & CRH3 (left) EMU Trains for Beijing-Tianjin Intercity Rail Service*



Tianjin


There are altogether four railway stations in Tianjin, Tianjin Railway Station, Tianjin West Station, Tianjin South Station and Tianjin North Station with the first two being the most important. Tianjin Train Station is the biggest of the four and can accommodate ten thousand people in its waiting hall at the same time. Trains from this station reach more than forty cities in China, including Beijing, Guangzhou, Shanghai and Xian, etc.
The Tianjin Railway Station (天津站) is the principal railway station in Tianjin. It was built in 1888 and was rebuilt in 1987-1988. The station was rebuilt again before the Olympic Games and open for service in August 2008.
It serves as the terminus for high-speed trains to the city, including the Beijing–Tianjin Intercity Rail, which can reach speeds above 350 km/h.


----------



## toddhubert (Jan 6, 2008)

i really love the pics from Yunnan!


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Could you repost 2009.02.05 pictures, please? They are not loading


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*OCT East Resort, DaMeiSha, Shenzhen, Guangdong*

*2009.02.13*












Guangdong


Located in the mountain hinterland of the Xiaomeisha seaside resort area in Yantian district, about 30 km from central Shenzhen, is the new OCT East Resort. Occupying about 9 square kilometers, OCT East, the national ecological resort featuring tourism culture, aims at providing visitors with an opportunity to escape from the bustle of city life and return to the nature.
It has many culture travel functions like ecological tourism, vacation, outdoor sports etc., indicating the harmony relationship between human and the nature.
Phase I of the resort opened on Jul. 28th 2007, offering a vast array of attractions to the public. OCT East has three major themed areas: Knight Valley, Tea Stream Valley and Wind Valley. Attractions include Tea Ancient Town where people can experience the Tea Show and traditional tea growing and harvesting, beautiful forests and rivers and the recreated Swiss Alps holiday resort called Interlaken which includes hotel and spa.
But the U-shape bridge is problaby the best attraction of the entire resort. The floor is transparent and the view of the bay is simply amazing.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

Thanks to toddhubert and z0rg


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Ping'an Village, Longshen County, Guangxi*

*2009.02.14*



























Guangxi


When the forefathers of the people in today's Ping'an Village started to claim farmland for living by building stretches of terraces along the Longji Mountains in Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region nearly 700 years ago, no one expected that their continuous efforts would bless their offspring with a way not only to harvest crops but also to attract tourists. Although terraces are commonplace in the south, the reason why the terraces in Longji are so attractive to tourists is simple: their sheer scale.
Ping'an Village's population is about 1,000 and all the people are ethnically Zhuang minority. Located 80 kilometers to the north of Guilin, Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, the resort occupies an area of 66 square kilometers with terraces spanning at altitudes from 300 to 1,100 meters. The slopes on which the terraces were reclaimed are at between 26 and 35 degrees, but some are as steep as 50 degrees.
The Longji Terraces are still serving their agricultural function for the local villagers in Ping'an Village. In fact, the farming of these terraces not only helps local people harvest rice but also maintain an "alive ambience" to the terraces that would become barren and bleak if not attended to and farmed, unfolding an impressive picture of how human stamina can change for the better.
The most significant scenery of Ping'an Village's terrace fields is called "seven stars accompany the moon," a claptrap name undoubtedly thought up recently to appeal to tourists. The so-called stars refer to the land stretches at the highest layer of the terraces built along seven mountaintops, which can be overlooked from a viewing platform on the top of another higher mountain.


----------



## snowhole (Jan 26, 2009)

I wish I could win lottery and travel with my girl around China. :S


----------



## der Reisender (Jun 3, 2008)

traveled to Longji village, neighboring Ping'an, a year back. was one of the best trips i've ever done, the pictures are spectacular. thanks much for posting them, keep it coming!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great pics - great thread kay:


----------



## tonight (Sep 18, 2008)

^^
awesome pics


----------



## YelloPerilo (Oct 17, 2003)

Ping'an village is beautiful. I love it how they build new houses by keeping the old style. The whole villiage looks so natural and organic.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Chi Lin Nunnery, Diamond Hill, New Kowloon, Hong Kong*

*2009.02.15*















Hong Kong



Chi Lin Nunnery (志蓮淨苑) is Buddhist nunnery in Diamond Hill, New Kowloon, Hong Kong. The present-day buildings have been rebuilt and their style is of Tang architecture. The beautiful garden in front of the nunnery is open to the public free of charge.
Its buildings are the only ones to be built with wooden rooftops in modern Hong Kong, without the use of a single nail in its construction. This is based on a unique architectural style from the Tang Dynasty which uses special interlocking systems cut into the wood for construction.
Covering a space of 30,000 square meters, Chi Lin Nunnery has strikingly beautiful statues of the Sakyamuni Buddha, the goddess of mercy Guanyin and other bodhisattvas. These statues are made from gold, clay, wood and stone.


----------



## cmoonflyer (Aug 17, 2005)

*Sunset over west lake , Hangzhou*


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Wanfenglin (Ten-Thousand Peaks), Xingyi, Guizhou*

*2009.02.16*



























Guizhou


Xingyi City in Guizhou Province is among the most representative examples of the evolution of Karst topography in China. Wanfenglin (Forest of Ten Thousand Peaks) in Xingyi City takes up an area of 2,000 square kilometers, about two thirds of the Xingyi City total.
As early as 300 million years ago, the area of Wanfenling was part of the Yunnan-Guizhou ancient sea. After several orogenic movements, bulged limestone rocks underwent the combined effect of burning sunshine, rain, dioxide and organic acids, in the process forming marvelous sights, such as Karst caves, peak forest, natural craters, rift valleys, earth crevices, stalactites and stalagmites. From whatever aspect you judge it, aesthetic value, completeness of the Karst topography evolution process, diversity, scale and concentration of cone-shaped peak forest, or the classic nature of each spectacle, Wanfenling Peak Forest deserves its reputation as one of China's wonders.
Wanfengling Peak Forest is located at the middle and lower reaches of a ''beautiful scar on earth'', the Malinghe Valley. It has an eastern part and a western part. The forest spreads out like a fan from the edge of the Yunnan-Guizhou Plateau at an altitude of over 2,000 meters. The peaks are categorized according to the shape: array, sword, dragon, arhat, and piled up hats. The forest extends to the fault zone of the Nanpanjiang Basin where part was submerged, forming the Wanfen Lake. The water and peaks dotted by craggy Karst rocks and strangely shaped trees create views of extraordinary magnificence and enchantment. In the main, the mountains here are not high, but the ''bamboo-shoot'' serried peaks present an irresistible spectacle. Looking at it from above, you can see unfurling a natural scroll painting of elegance and openness: the green-grey peaks and yellow and green fields each enhance the other's radiance and beauty; the wandering Nahui River threads through the villages like white silk stringing pearls together.
The forest's eastern part is characterized by brilliant fields, the western part by graceful waters. A perfect rural landscape, the forest stand like an arcadia on the Yunnan-Guizhou Plateau.


----------



## badguy2000 (Mar 1, 2007)

well, I am proud that china is so beautiful.....


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Dongfang Lighthouse, Dongfang, Hainan*

*2009.02.17*



Hainan


Thi is one of the most beautiful lighthouses of the Chinese coast. Dongfang City is an industrial port located at the mouth of the Changhua River around 260 km South-West of Haikou City.
The Japanese invaded and occupied Dongfang as their Hainan headquarters in the early 1940's. Thousands of Li Minority Group people were executed and are buried in a mass grave near Dongfang. They developed mining operations inland, using slave labour, and built the goods rail line which still operates between here and Sanya.
Dongfang, also known as Basuo, is situated at the South-East of the Ledong County border and the North-East of the Changhua River at the junction of Changjiang County. On the West, across the Beibu Gulf in the Great China Sea, lies Vietnam. Dongfang City is inhabited by Han, Li, Miao, Hui and other nationalities. The total population is around 350,000 people.
The main export cargoes of Dongfang include iron ore, iron, steel, cement, timber and local goods such as mangoes, cashews, silk fabrics and rattan and bamboo woven wares. Imports include coal, coke, grain and general cargo.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Tangshan Earthquake Memorial, Tangshan, Hebei*

*2009.02.18*









Hebei


Tangshan (唐山) is a mainly industrial prefecture-level city in Hebei province. It became known after the 1976 Tangshan earthquake, at least 8.2 on the Richter scale which flattened the city. The city has since been rebuilt and has become a tourist attraction.
An earthquake of magnitude 7.8 on the Richter scale happened in Tangshan at 3:42 in the early morning of July 28, 1976. Houses collapsed, chimneys broke, the land was unshaped with sand and water coming up, roads were cracked, rails were twisted, coalmine derricks were collapsed, rivers were blocked. The 100-year-old industrial city collapsed in an instant and was in ruins. Such a disastrous earthquake and the damage it caused are rarely seen. 
Earthquake Memorial Monument Square, located at the southwest corner of Wenhua Road and Xinhua Road in the center of Tangshan, was completed ten years after the earthquake. The Earthquake Monument and Hall stand in the east and west of the square respectively. The whole square represents the earthquake-resistant spirit of strong will and perseverance, and the Chinese traditional virtue of " When one place is in difficulty, help comes from all sides ".


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Harbin Ice Festival, Harbin, Heilongjiang*

*2009.02.19*




































Heilongjiang


Harbin Ice Festival provides each year a whole new world of ice and snow. The Festival, established in 1985, is held annually from January 5 and lasts for over one month. Harbin is the capital city of Heilongjiang Province and this is China's original and greatest ice artwork festival, attracting hundreds of thousands of local people and visitors from all over the world.
The city's location in northeast China accounts for its arctic climate which provides abundant natural ice and snow. Subsequently, the 'Ice City' of Harbin is recognized as the cradle of ice and snow art in China and is famous for its exquisite and artistic ice and snow sculptures. The fabulous Ice Lantern Festival was the forerunner of the current festival and is still the best loved part of the overall event in the opinion of all who come to Harbin each year.
The first Ice lanterns were a winter-time tradition in northeast China. During the Qing Dynasty (1644 - 1911), the local peasants and fishermen often made and used ice lanterns as jack-lights during the winter months. At that time these were made simply by pouring water into a bucket that was then put out in the open to freeze. It was then gently warmed before the water froze completely so that the bucket-shaped ice could be pulled out. A hole was chiseled in the top and the water remaining inside poured out creating a hollow vessel. A candle was then placed inside resulting in a windproof lantern that gained great popularity in the region around Harbin.
From then on, people made ice lanterns and put them outside their houses or gave them to children to play with during some of the traditional festivals. Thus the ice lantern began its long history of development. With novel changes and immense advancement in techniques, today we can marvel at the various delicate and artistic ice lanterns on display.
Nowadays, ice lantern in broad sense refers to a series of plastic arts using ice and snow as raw material combining ice artworks with colored lights and splendid music. The specific patterns of ice lantern include ice and snow sculptures, ice flowers, ice architectures and so on.
Today, Harbin Ice Festival is not only an exposition of ice and snow art, but also an annual cultural event for international exchange. Every year, there are many ice sculpture experts, artists and fans from America, Canada, Japan, Singapore, Russia, China, etc. gathering in Harbin to participate ice sculpting competitions and to communicate with each other in the ice and snow world. Also, Harbin ice lanterns have been exhibited in most of China's main cities as well as in many countries in Asia, Europe, North America, Africa and Oceania. For more than 40 years, Harbin's natural resource of ice and snow has been fully explored to provide joy and fun for visitors to the city. Now during the festival, many sporting competitions are also popular including ice-skating, sledding and so on. Weddings, parties and other entertainments are now very much a feature of this ice world, adding their own contribution to the celebrations of this great festival of art, culture, sports and tourism.


----------



## jobecob (Feb 7, 2007)

OMG, now I know where I need to go when I go to China in the winter.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Shaolin Temple, Dengfeng, Henan*

*2009.02.20*


















Henan


Shaolin Temple, in the region of Song Mountain, Dengfeng City, Henan Province, is reputed to be 'the Number One Temple under Heaven'. The temple is the cradle of the Chinese Zen Buddhism and the Shaolin Martial Arts such as Shaolin Cudgel. One can see wild flowers and pines on the mountain. With birds singing and a brook spattering, a beautiful scene full of life and vitality is revealed to the visitors.
Shaolin Temple embraces many exciting attractions, such as the Hall of Heavenly Kings (Tianwangdian), the Mahavira Hall (Daxiongbaodian), the Pagoda Forest, the Dharma Cave and the Shaolin Temple Martial Art Training Center. Visitors may follow the virtual guide about the Shaolin Temple.
The Shao in "Shaolin" refers to "Mount Shaoshi", a mountain in the Songshan mountain range. The lin in "Shaolin" means "forest". Literally, the name means "Monastery in the woods of Mount Shaoshi".
According to the Continued Biographies of Eminent Monks (AD 645) by Dàoxuān, the Shaolin Monastery was built on the north side of Shaoshi, the western peak of Mount Song, one of the Sacred Mountains of China, by Emperor Xiaowen of the Northern Wei Dynasty in AD 477; the first abbot of Shaolin was Batuo, also called Fotuo or Bhadra (the Chinese translation for Buddha), an Indian dhyana master who came to China in AD 464 to spread Buddhist teachings. Yang Xuanzhi, in the Record of the Buddhist Monasteries of Luoyang (AD 547), and Li Xian, in the Ming Yitongzhi (AD 1461), concur with Daoxuan's location and attribution. The Jiaqing Chongxiu Yitongzhi (AD 1843) specifies that this monastery, located in the province of Henan, was built in the 20th year of the Tàihé era of the Northern Wei Dynasty, that is, the monastery was built in AD 497.
Kangxi, the second Qing emperor, was a supporter of the Shaolin temple in Henan and he wrote the calligraphic inscriptions that, to this day, hang over the Heavenly King Hall and the Buddha Hall.
The monastery has been destroyed and rebuilt many times. In 1641 the troops of anti-Ming rebel Li Zicheng sacked the monastery due to the monks' support of the Ming and the possible threat they posed to the rebels. This effectively destroyed the temple's fighting force.
Perhaps the best-known story of the Temple's destruction is that it was destroyed by the Qing government for supposed anti-Qing activities. Variously said to have taken place in 1647 under the Shunzhi Emperor, in 1674 under the Kangxi Emperor, or in 1732 under the Yongzheng Emperor, this destruction is also supposed to have helped spread Shaolin martial arts through China by means of the five fugitive monks Ng Mui, Jee Shin Shim Shee, Fung Doe Duk, Miu Hin and Bak Mei. Some accounts claim that a supposed southern Shaolin Temple was destroyed instead of, or in addition to, the temple in Henan: Ju Ke, in the Qing bai lei chao (1917), locates this temple in Fujian Province. These stories commonly appear in martial arts history, fiction, and cinema.
While these latter accounts are common among martial artists, and often serve as origin stories for various martial arts styles, their accuracy is questionable. The accounts are known through often inconsistent 19th-century secret society histories and popular literature, and also appear to draw on both Fujianese folklore and popular narratives such as the Water Margin. Modern scholarly attention to the tales is mainly concerned with their role as folklore, or as clues to the history of secret societies or possible southern Shaolin temples.
There is evidence of Shaolin martial arts techniques being exported to Japan in the 18th and 19th centuries. Okinawan Shōrin-ryū karate (小林流), for example, has a name meaning "Small [Shao]lin". Other similarities can be seen in centuries-old Chinese and Japanese martial arts manuals.
In 1928, the warlord Shi Yousan set fire to the monastery, burning it for over 40 days, destroying 90% of the buildings including many manuscripts of the temple library.
The Cultural Revolution launched in 1966 targeted religious orders including the Monastery. The five monks who were present at the Monastery when the Red Guard attacked were shackled and made to wear placards declaring the crimes charged against them. The monks were jailed after being flogged publicly and parading through the street as people threw rubbish at them. The government purged Buddhist materials from within the Monastery walls, leaving it barren for years.
Martial arts groups from all over the world have made donations for the upkeep of the temple and grounds, and are subsequently honored with carved stones near the entrance of the temple.
In the past, many people have tried to capitalize on the Shaolin Monastery by building their own schools on Mount Song. However, the Chinese government eventually outlawed this, and so the schools all moved to the nearby towns, such as Dengfeng (登封).
A Dharma gathering was held between August 19 and 20, 1999, in the Shaolin Monastery, Songshan, China, for Buddhist Master Shi Yong Xin to take office as abbot. He is the thirteenth successor after Buddhist abbot Xue Ting Fu Yu. In March 2006 Vladimir Putin of Russia became the first foreign leader to visit the monastery.
Two luxury bathrooms were recently added to the temple for use by monks and tourists.


----------



## redstone (Nov 15, 2003)

Had it been rebuilt after the 1928 fire?


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Dalijia Pass, between Tongren and Xiahe, Qinghai*

*2009.03.04*



Qinghai


Dalijia Pass at 11,800 ft., is located between Qinghai and Gansu provinces, about 120kms/60miles to Xiahe from Tongren. The road is not well paved and it takes about 4 hours to go. This area is the Amdo Tibetan Plateau and unbelievable beautiful. The small Tibetan villages dotted on the green grassland. 
Dalijia Mountain gives its name to the pass. Dalijia is a famous peak. It is a boundary mountain between Xiahe County and Xunhua County. There are cliffs and steep naked rocks over the snow line, where climate is very bad and snow never melts. There are endless flowers and all kinds of herdgrass with excellent qualities and valuable medicines too. The mineral resources are rich too. In the Mount of Dalijia there are five different mountainous lakes which are very attractive.


----------



## tonight (Sep 18, 2008)

^^
it's like an intestine


----------



## qwert_guy (Oct 3, 2007)

that road will give me a headache


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Jade Buddha Temple, Shanghai*

*2009.03.05*
























Shanghai









In the western part of Shanghai, a very modern and flourishing city, there is a venerable and famous Buddhist temple, Jade Buddha Temple. In 1882, an old temple was built to keep two jade Buddha statues which had been brought from Burma by a monk named Huigen. The temple was destroyed during the revolution that overthrew the Qing Dynasty. Fortunately the jade Buddha statues were saved and a new temple was built on the present site in 1928. It was named the Jade Buddha Temple.
The two precious jade Buddhist statues are not only rare cultural relics but also porcelain artworks. Both the Sitting Buddha and the Recumbent Buddha are carved with whole white jade. The sparkling and crystal-clear white jade gives the Buddhas the beauty of The Sitting Buddhasanctity and make them more vivid. The Sitting Buddha is 190 centimeters high and encrusted by the agate and the emerald, portraying the Buddha at the moment of his meditation and enlightenment. The Recumbent Buddha is 96 centimeters long, lying on the right side with the right hand supporting the head and the left hand placing on the left leg, this shape is called the 'lucky repose'. The sedate face shows the peaceful mood of Sakyamuni when he left this world. In the temple there is also another Recumbent Buddha which is four meters long and was brought from Singapore by the tenth abbot of the temple in 1989. Furthermore there are many other ancient paintings and Buddhist scriptures distributed in the different halls of the temple.
Although the history of the Jade Buddha Temple is not very long, the old-time and classical architectural style makes the temple unique and inimitable in this modern city. Devajara Hall, Mahavira Hall and the Jade Buddha Tower make up the main structure of the temple and at sides are the Kwan-yin Dian Hall, the Amitabha Dian Hall, the Zen Tang Hall, the Dining-Room and the Recumbent Buddha Hall. The Sitting Buddha is in the Jade Buddha Tower and the Recumbent Buddhas are in the Recumbent Buddha Hall. More than 7,000 Dazang sutras are kept in the Jade Buddha Tower; these are all the inestimable culture relics.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Ying Bin Guan (former German Governor's Residence), Qingdao, Shandong*

*2009.03.06*



Qingdao old district with many beautiful European style mansions. The big mansion in the middle was in the past the residence of the German governor. It is now open to the public. 
















Shandong


The striking former German Governor's Residence (Qingdao Ying Binguan) was transformed into a museum in 1996. Built in 1903 as the official residence of the governor-general of the then-German concession, it is set on a hill overlooking the old city. The interior is warm and welcoming, with wood paneling and a wide staircase leading from the foyer up to the bedrooms. It is said that both Mao Zhedong and Deng Xiaoping (the famous leaders of recent Chinese history) have lived here.


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Fantastic photos!
As China is beautiful!:drool:


----------



## redstone (Nov 15, 2003)

Very beautiful mansion!


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Big Wild Goose Pagoda, Xi'an, Shaanxi*

*2009.03.07*



























Shaanxi


As the symbol of the old-line Xian, Big Wild Goose Pagoda is a well-preserved ancient building and a holy place for Buddhists. It is located in the southern suburb of Xian City, about 4 kilometers (2.49 miles) from the downtown of the city. Standing in the Da Ci'en Temple complex, it attracts numerous visitors for its fame in the Buddhist religion, its simple but appealing style of construction, and its new square in front of the temple. It is rated as a National Key Cultural Relic Preserve.
This attraction can be divided into three parts: the Big Wild Goose Pagoda, the Da Ci'en Temple, and the North Square of Big Wild Goose Pagoda.
Big Wild Goose Pagoda, originally built in 652 during the reign of Emperor Gaozong of the Tang Dynasty (618-907), it functioned to collect Buddhist materials that were taken from India by the hierarch Xuanzang.
Xuanzang started off from Chang'an (the ancient Xian), along the Silk Road and through deserts, finally arriving in India, the cradle of Buddhism. Enduring 17 years and traversing 100 countries, he obtained Buddha figures, 657 kinds of sutras, and several Buddha relics. Having gotten the permission of Emperor Gaozong (628-683), Xuanzang, as the first abbot of Da Ci'en Temple, supervised the building of a pagoda inside it. With the support of royalty, he asked 50 hierarchs into the temple to translate Sanskrit in sutras into Chinese, totaling 1,335 volumes, which heralded a new era in the history of translation. Based on the journey to India, he also wrote a book entitled 'Pilgrimage to the West' in the Tang Dynasty, to which scholars attached great importance.
First built to a height of 60 meters (197 feet) with five stories, it is now 64.5 meters (211.6 feet) high with an additional two stories. It was said that after that addition came the saying-'Saving a life exceeds building a seven-storied pagoda'. Externally it looks like a square cone, simple but grand and it is a masterpiece of Buddhist construction. Built of brick, its structure is very firm. Inside the pagoda, stairs twist up so that visitors can climb and overlook the panorama of Xian City from the arch-shaped doors on four sides of each storey. On the walls are engraved fine statues of Buddha by the renowned artist Yan Liben of the Tang Dynasty. Steles by noted calligraphers also grace the pagoda.
As for the reason why it is called Big Wild Goose Pagoda, there is a legend. According to ancient stories of Buddhists, there were two branches, for one of which eating meat was not a taboo. One day, they couldn't find meat to buy. Upon seeing a group of big wild geese flying by, a monk said to himself: 'Today we have no meat. I hope the merciful Bodhisattva will give us some.' At that very moment, the leading wild goose broke its wings and fell to the ground. All the monks were startled and believed that Bodhisattva showed his spirit to order them to be more pious. They established a pagoda where the wild goose fell and stopped eating meat. Hence it got the name 'Big Wild Goose Pagoda'.
Surrounding Big Wild Goose Pagoda, the scenery is also quite charming, especially the square north of the Da Ci'en Temple. Covering about 110,000 square meters (131563 square yards) plus 20,000 square meters (23920.6 square yards) of water area, it holds many records: in Asia, it is the biggest Tang-culture square, the biggest fountain and waterscape square, and the largest-scale sculptures area. In the world, it has the most benches, the longest light-belt, and the largest-scale acoustic complex.
The entire square is composed of waterscape fountains, a cultural square, gardens and tourist paths. There you can taste real Chinese culture and traditions and fully enjoy the truly attractive views. With reliefs on the theme of the prosperous Tang Dynasty, 200-meter-long (656-foot-long) sculpture groups, 8 groups of sculpted figures, 40 relievos on the land, and 22 styles of musical fountains, it has become a must-see when people visit Big Wild Goose Pagoda.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Buxian Bridge (aka Fairytale or Fairy Land Bridge), Xihai Grand Canyon, Huangshan, Anhui*

*2009.03.08*















Anhui


Of all the notable mountains in China, Mount Huangshan, to be found in the south of Anhui province, is probably the most famous. Originally known as Mt. Yishan it was renamed Mt. Huangshan in 747 AD in recognition of the legendary Huang Di, who was the reputed ancestor of the Chinese people and who made magic pills for immortality here.
Huangshan with its fascinating sceneries attracts more and more tourists coming here all year round. Xihai Grand Canyon is a newly-developed scenic area open to public on May, 2001. Covering the most prime scenery of Xihai Scenic Area (Western part of Huangshan Scenic Area), it starts at Cloud-dispelling Pavilion, linking White Cloud Area at Fairy-walking Bridge, and creating a breath-taking circular sightseeing route. It is quite difficult to express its quiet, strange and adventurous by poem and words, which show us the unique charm of Huangshan.
Connecting the dreaming scenic area together with the cloud secnic area, Buxian Bridge is the place preferred by the riskers. Under the bridge, there is an abyss, which is very steep but interesting. O*ne end of bridge is leading to Diaoqiao'an, and the other end is Tianhai.
This bridge is about 3ft/1m wide and is about 70ft/25m+ above the ground that slopes away below. I'm not sure how it was constructed, but I can tell you I would not have wanted to be one of those workers!


----------



## redstone (Nov 15, 2003)

Is that a new bridge from 2001?


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

redstone said:


> Is that a new bridge from 2001?


The bridge was open to public in 2001 but I don't know the construction date.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Great Wall at Simatai, Beijing*

*2009.03.09*



























Beijing


Lying in the Gubeikou Town northeast of Miyun County about 120 kilometers (75 miles) from Beijing, the Simatai Great Wall stretches about five kilometers (three miles) from the Wangjinglou Tower in the east and connects to the Jinshanling Great Wall in the west. It has 35 beacon towers. Constructed under the supervision of Qi Jiguang, a famous general in the Ming Dynasty (1368-1644), it is the only part of the Great Walls that still has the original appearance of the Ming Dynasty.
The Simatai Great Wall is celebrated for its steepness, queerness and intactness. The main tourist attractions include the Stairway to Heaven, the Fairy Tower, the Heaven Bridge and the Wangjinglou Tower.
The Simatai Great Wall is divided into eastern and western parts by a lake, named the Mandarin Duck Lake, which is fed by two springs. One is warm, the other is cold. Even in winter, the surface of the lake will never ice up.
The eastern part of the Great Wall has 15 watchtowers and was constructed on the steep ridge of the mountain. It looks like a winding dragon jumping out of the lake. 
In order to reach the Fairy Tower, tourists must climb the 85 degree slope Stairway to Heaven which is about 100 meters (328 feet) long and allows only one person to pass. Legend has it that the Fairy Tower was transformed from an antelope and that once the Lotus Flower Fairy lived there, hence its name. On the tower, there are some marble arches carved with lotus patterns.
With a height of about 1,000 meters (3,281 feet) above sea level, the Wangjinglou Tower is built on the highest part of the Great Wall. Between the Fairy Tower and the Wangjinglou is the Heaven Bridge, built across a deep abyss. Standing on the Wangjinglou Tower one can see the outline of Beijing City.
Compared with eastern part of the Great Wall, the western part is smoother. One can enjoy the intact pack walls, crenels, and kylin, animal and flower embossments.


----------



## snowhole (Jan 26, 2009)

Is this the part of the Great Wall that would get golden colour with proper daylight?


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

snowhole said:


> Is this the part of the Great Wall that would get golden colour with proper daylight?


I know the Jinshanling section of the Great Wall is known as the “Golden Hill” cause of the golden colour leaves in the autumn but I've never heard something about Simatai.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Chongqing Cable Car, Chongqing*

*2009.03.10*





















Chongqing


There are the two cable cars crossing the Jialing and the Yangtze and providing stunning views of Chongqing's surroundings.
The city cable car and the elevator are the features of Chongqing due to the geography and the special roads and streets of this mountain city. The city cable car and the elevator are very convenient and time-efficient.
Near the railway station, there is an elevator on the Kaixuan Road, combining with the upper and lower of the street.
In addition, the river cableway has become the important transportation because the Yangtze River and the Jialing River run through the city.


----------



## Nanjing (Feb 7, 2009)

I love this thread 

Keep up the good work Riasbaixas


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Taimushan National Geopark, Fuding, Fujian*

*2009.03.11*


















Fujian


Taimushan National Geopark is located in the territory of Fuding City of the northeastern Fujian Province. Having integrated the landscapes of mountain, sea, stream and island, the park boasts its name of ‘Fairyland on Sea’ and ‘Demonstration of Mountain and Sea’. It covers an area of 373.76km2. It was approved to be China National Geopark in 2004 by the Ministry of Land and Resources, PRC.
Taimushan National Geopark is characterized by the landscape of peak cluster and bullion of Late Yanshanian potassium miarolite. There are seven kinds of geosite in the park, including the two above mentioned, and seashore reef, island and lake, meander and waterfall and stone pillar forest of gabbro. The geosites which formed by magma intrusion and eruption, and reworked by post-magmatic processes are well preserved. 100 million years geologic history has created a ‘Grand Garden’ of geosites, concentrating the spectacular peaks, grotesque stones, peculiar caves, fault cliffs, peak forest, bullions, meanders, dropping waterfalls, islands, golden sand beaches and beautiful reefs.
The landform type of Taimushan National Geopark appears to be a transitional landform type between the Huangshan type landform of high mountain granite peak forest and the Gulangyu type bullion landform, being a stone forest-like small scale peak forest landform. It is deemed to be a unique peak forest landform developed on the granite hill relief and a unique peak forest landform which developed at the miarolite terrain in China. The granite piled block caves of cliff-valley type are numerous, narrow, long, deep and grotesque, by which they are distinguished from the granite caves of Mt. Huangshan of Anhui Province and the granite caves of Hexigten of Inner Mongolia.
The bullion landform in the park that consists of figurative stones has formed a distinctive landscape of geosite. Numerous figurative stones of granite are masterpieces created by spheroidal weathering, the cosmetologist of nature, which assisted by weathering fractures, vuggy cavities, structure by running water.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Ganjia Grasslands, between Xiahe and Linxia, Gansu*

*2009.03.12*















Gansu


The Ganjia grasslands are located outside Xiahe. On these grasslands, there are very few nomad families, but still lots of things to see. Ganjia has stunning scenery, rugged mountains with snow and beautiful green grasslands.


----------



## weird (Feb 24, 2006)

Nice thread riasbaixas. Keep on posting all the magnificent wonders of China.


----------



## qwert_guy (Oct 3, 2007)

very nice view of china


----------



## qwert_guy (Oct 3, 2007)

kay:

stunning places


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Wudalianchi National Geopark, Heilongjiang*

*2009.03.18*





















Heilongjiang


Situated in Wudalianchi City in northwestern Heilongjiang Province , the Wudalianchi Scenic Area is a famous volcanic field and tourist attraction with a unique and typical volcanic landscape. The scenery is spectacular, with wonderful volcanic lakes, grotesquely shaped peaks, rocks, and caves, and the sites of 12 shield-shaped and 14 cone-shaped volcanoes. 
Within the Wudalianchi Scenic Area stand 14 old and new volcanoes, covering a life span of more than two million years. A famous circum-Pacific volcano group, the area boasts the world's best preserved and most concentrated, complete, and typical volcanic landforms, hence its reputation of a "Natural Volcanic Museum" and an "Open Textbook on Volcanoes." 
As a result of the eruptions of two young volcanoes, Mt. Heilong and Mt. Huoshao from 1719-1721, huge amounts of lava blocked the original watercourses of the Bai River, a branch of the Nemor River, giving rise to five connected lakes, with one wave reflecting the other, one lake linking the other. People call them Wudalianchi, which literally means "Five Large Connected Lakes." Named from one to five, the five lakes, with different colors, shapes, and sizes, look like five pure and magnificent pearls inlaid among the 14 lofty volcanoes, a really spectacular sight.
Surrounding the five connected lakes there stands scores of volcanoes, rising straight from ground zero, layer upon layer and range upon range -- a grand and magnificent scene. In the long geologic age, a series of long, consecutive, and intricate geological events formed 11 shield-shaped volcanoes, 14 compound-shaped volcanoes, and plenty of lava. The youngest but largest of the volcanoes are Mount Laohei and Mount Huoshao, which last erupted 260 years ago.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Zhengzhou International Convention and Exhibition Centre (ZZICEC), Zhengzhou, Henan*

*2009.03.19*









Henan


Zhengzhou International Convention and Exhibition Centre (ZZICEC) is managed by Hong Kong - Shanghai Venue Management (Zhengzhou) Limited (VMZL). VMZL is a private professional management company. It is a joint venture between Hong Kong Exhibition and Convention Venue Management China Limited and INTEX Shanghai Company Limited.
ZZICEC is one of three iconic buildings in the central business area of Zhengzhou. The steel and concrete construction of the main building utilises a cable-stayed suspension system to support the roof. The ZZICEC is a convention & exhibition complex with a construction area of 227,600 square metres. Rentable indoor area totals 74,000 square metres which is ideal for conventions, exhibitions, entertainment events, receptions, banquets and ceremonial events.
Convention Centre: This portion of the ZZICEC consists of 6 floors and a total construction area of 60,800 square metres. It includes the Grand Hall seating up to 3,160 for meetings and 1,660 for banquets, the International
Theatre seating 1,090, and two (2) theatres seating 400 each. Also included are seventeen (17) meeting rooms of varied sizes, VIP reception rooms, a Chinese restaurant, a western restaurant, and a cafe. Simultaneous interpretation can be provided for up to 8 languages within the International
Theatre.
Exhibition Centre: This portion of the ZZICEC consists of two (2) major exhibition halls and a total construction area of 166,800 square metres. There are 6 floors of auxiliary support facilities including meeting rooms, food concessions, offices and shops. Up to 3,560 exhibition booths at 9 square metres each can be accommodated in the two exhibition halls. The exhibition halls span 102 metres with 5 operable walls that can divide the space into 6 halls for independent exhibition use. Hall 2 on the upper level is column-free. Both halls can be accessed directly by vehicles for loading and unloading.
Outdoor Exhibition Area: Some 38,000 square metres of outdoor exhibition area are conveniently located between the Exhibition Centre and the Dragon Lake.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Hong Kong Flower Show, HK*

*2009.03.20*


















Hong Kong



The Hong Kong Flower Show is a major event organised by the Leisure and Cultural Services Department to promote horticulture and the awareness of greening. Every year, it provides a good opportunity for hundreds of thousands of local citizens and horticulture lovers all over the world to appreciate the beauty of flowers and share their experiences in the cultivation of flowers. Hong Kong Flower Show 2009 holds from 13 to 22 March 2009 at Victoria Park in Causeway Bay. The theme of this show is "Blossoming Welcome for the EAG" and its theme flower is "Cosmos". The event showcases exquisite flowers from worldwide and a rich profusion of exotic potted plants, beautiful floral arrangements and gorgeous landscape displays by organizations from local, the Mainland and overseas. There are also commercial stalls selling flowers and other horticultural products.
During the show period, a rich diversity of educational and recreational fringe activities is organized for the enjoyment of visitors of all ages. They include student drawing competition, photo competition, exhibit competition, music and cultural performances, floral art demonstrations, plant maintenance workshops, green stalls, guided visits, recreation programmes and fun games.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*The Millennium Bell, Snake Hill, Wuhan, Hubei*

*2009.03.21*












Hubei


Snake Hill is the most popular of Wuhan’s hills and has the share of the attractions, including the Yellow Crane Tower. The hill has the shape of a huge snake where the head drinks from the Yangtze River and the tail lies through the eastern part of town. 
Yellow Crane Tower (黄鹤楼) sits atop Snake Hill near the Number One Chang (Yangtze) River Bridge and affords a commanding view of the Chang River as well as the mouth of the Han River where it connects. The view can be very impressive depending on local smog conditions. On the few clear days one can see practically the entire city of Wuhan as well as up and down the Chang River. 
The Snake Hill Park as a whole is nicely landscaped with many charming buildings. Of particular interest is the enormous bronze bell located behind Yellow Crane Tower itself as well as a teahouse on the premises which features regular performances of traditional Chu-era music. The performance itself is free, but it is expected that patrons enjoying it order at least a beverage or a small snack.


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Big bell!! Very interesting. Regards from Colombia.*


----------



## qwert_guy (Oct 3, 2007)

a lot of these bells can be found in China


----------



## Saigoneseguy (Mar 6, 2005)

*This one is large >>>>>> scroll >>>>>>>*










One of the most beautiful valleys in China. *Laoniuwan* is located in the northwest corner of Shanxi province. It is where the Yellow River meets the Great Wall for the first time.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

^^ wow, good photo Saigoneseguy

kay:


----------



## tonight (Sep 18, 2008)

wow nice photography


----------



## Saigoneseguy (Mar 6, 2005)

thanks riasbaixas, I found that one on panoramio, lots of nice stuffs there!


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Jinbianxi, Zhangjiajie National Park, Hunan*

*2009.03.23*
























Hunan


Jinbianxi (Golden Whip Stream) is located in Zhangjiajie National Park, in Hunan province.
It extends 5.7 km from north to south, winding across mountains and valleys. The brook is limpid through the year, with stone peaks standing erect on both banks. Meandering between steep grotesque peaks and luxuriant trees, streams, waterfalls, plants and animals co-exist here and
constitute an extraordinarily beautiful, tranquil and natural ecological environment. 
In Jinbianxi people can enjoy the dense forest and grotesque-shaped peaks on either of its bank. The park is a place for one to escape from the summer heat and is a natural oxygen bar.


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

wow,really nice pics, enjoy your effort!!!


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

Beautiful..... Ni Hao Ma....


----------



## tonight (Sep 18, 2008)

Great wonders of China :cheers:


----------



## tony8 (Mar 16, 2009)

That's totally wonderful .


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Kubuqi Desert, Inner Mongolia*

*2009.03.24*















Inner Mongolia


The Kubuqi Desert, meaning "bowstring" in Mongolian, lies to the south of the Yellow River like a long band extending about 400 kilometers from east to west. The desert is 50 kilometers wide in the west, 15-20 kilometers wide in the east and covers an area of 16756 sq. kilometers.
When saying Inner Mongolia, everybody thinks of the green, hilly grasslands that are populated by skillful horse riders who live in tent villages. But Inner Mongolia is also a province of deserts. And not the rocky kind of desert like the ones in the United States, or the kind of deserts that mainly consists of brownish stretches of soil likes the ones in Russia. No, Inner Mongolia's deserts or of the kind we all know from the tales from the Arabian Nights; with yellow sand, high dunes and even camels going around in caravans. So far, this is the most unexpected and surprising landscape people can encounter in China, adding yet another few highlights to China's already gigantic vista variety.
Inner Mongolia has several large deserts, many of which extend into the neighboring Qing Hai and Xin Jiang provinces as well as into the bordering state of Mongolia. The largest one is the Badain Jaran Desert, but from Inner Mongolia's two biggest cities Hohhot and Baotou, the Kubuqi Desert (库布其) is the one that is most easily accessible to tourists. I found out that Kubuqi is 7th biggest desert in China and it ranks 3rd in Inner Mongolia itself.
Kubuqi extends for about 400 kilometers along the Yellow River, but only few places are accessible to tourists. The most famous one is the Resonant Sand Gorge or Xiang Sha Wan (响沙湾) which is a canyon, with colorful rock formations at the one side and a steep and enormous sand dune of about 110 meters at the other. 
Generally, the sand dunes are 10-15 meters high and the moving dunes make up 80% of the total area of the Kubuqi Desert. Some of the sand dunes on the edge of the desert move so fast that they meet Maowusu Sand Land in the west.


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Majestic!! Regards from Colombia.*


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Xuan Wu Lake, Nanjing, Jiangsu*

*2009.03.25*









Jiangsu


Situated at the foot of Mt. Zhongshan in Nanjing, Xuanwu Lake is a beautiful scenic spot. It is also one of the three most famous lakes in Nanjing. Surrounding it are Circumvallation, Mt. Jiuhua and Jiming Temple.
The history of Xuanwu Lake can be traced back to the Pre-Qin period (21century BC-221 BC). The name of the lake has changed several times during the long history. The lake gained the name Xuanwu because a black dragon was said to be in the lake.
There are five isles in the lake: Huan Isle, Ying Isle, Liang Isle, Cui Isle and Ling Isle. When you are on the Huan Isle, you can see that the leaves of willows wave gently with the wind and feel the mild wind from the lake that blows tenderly on your face. The Ying Isle is famous for its cherry blossoms. When the cherry blossoms bloom in the early spring, the isle seems to be an ocean of flowers. Liang Isle is the one that was developed earlier than the other four. Annually, the grand traditional exhibition of chrysanthemums is held there. On the Cui Isle, there are dark green pines, emerald green cypresses, tender willows, and light green bamboos. To the east of Ling Isle, you can see the beautiful clouds drifting across Zhong Mountain.
Each island has wonderful scenery: Nuona Tower on Huan Isle is full of special serene ambience. Wumiao Zha on Ling Isle has long history and of a reasonable design. Other places like the Lotus Garden on Ying Isle and the Hushen Miao on Liang Isle are also worth visiting.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Likeng, Wuyuan County, Jiangxi*

*2009.03.26*



























Jiangxi


The original name of Likeng is Liyuan. It is located in Tuochuan countryside which is 56 km distant from Wuyuan County. The village was set up at the end of the North Song Dynasty. All the villagers were fond of reading and advocated 'learning Zhuzi (a famous Chinese philosopher)'s protocol, submitting to Zhuzi's instruction, holding Zhuzi's courtesy', so it is praised as the 'origin of Li Xue (a Confucian school of idealist philosophy of the Song Dynasty)'. 
For several centuries, the villagers of this remote village took the habit of studying and reading hard. Men of talent came out in succession there. There were 36 officials above the 7th grade, 16 Jinshi (successful candidate in the highest imperial examinations) and 92 scholars, such as Shangshu (the Minister of ancient China) Yu Maoheng, the Minister of Dali Temple, Yu Qiyuan, Sima (an official grade of ancient China) Yu Weishu, Zhifu (magistrate of a prefecture in ancient China). Their works amounted to 333 books, 582 volumes, among which 5 books, 78 volumes were listed in the 'Si Ku Quan Shu' (complete library in the four branches of literature). All above show the brilliance in the past of Likeng. 
The ancient buildings that have been kept well by now include 'Official Hall' that ever belonged to Yu Ziyi who was the Zhifu of Guangzhou in Chongzhen period of the Ming Dynasty, 'Tian Gong Shang Qing' that ever belonged to Yu Maoheng who was the Shangshu of Li Ministry (the ministry of official personnel affaires in ancient China) in Tianqi period of the Ming Dynasty, 'Shangshu Mansion' that ever belonged to Youshilang (official in ancient china) of Hu Ministry (the ministry of revenue in ancient China) and Shangshu of Gong Ministry (the ministry of works in ancient China), etc.
These ancient buildings have white washed walls, black tiles, upturned eaves and propping angle, as well as exquisite 'Three carving' technique, scientific and reasonable arrangement, warm in winter and cool in summer. They are emeralds of ecological culture, and exhibition gardens of architectural art. Likeng has already been listed in the 'List of Provincial Key Historic Reservation Units' and is one of the 100 'National Folk Culture Villages'.


----------



## qwert_guy (Oct 3, 2007)

this place has too much culture and heritage


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Tumen River valley, (China-North Korea Border) near Sanhe, Jilin*

*2009.03.27*















Jilin


The Tumen or Tuman River is a 521 km-long river that serves as part of the boundary between China, North Korea, and Russia, rising in Mount Baekdu and flowing into the Sea of Japan.
The river flows in northeast Asia, on the border between China and North Korea in its upper reaches, and between North Korea and Russia in its last 17 kilometres (11 miles) before entering the Sea of Japan. The river forms much of the southern border of Jilin Province in Manchuria and the northern borders of North Korea's North Hamgyong and Yanggang provinces. Baekdu Mountain on the Chinese-North Korean border is the source of the river, as well as of the Yalu River.
The name of the river comes from the Mongolian word tümen, meaning "ten thousand" or a myriad. This river is badly polluted by the nearby factories of North Korea and China; however, it still remains a major tourist attraction in the area. In Tumen, Jilin, China, a riverfront promenade has restaurants where patrons can gaze across the river into North Korea. Russian name of river is Tumannaya, literally meaning a river of fog.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Bingyugou Reserve, Liaoning*

*2009.03.28*



























Liaoning


Bingyugou Reserve is a national tourist resort. It is approved to be the national forest park by the Bureau of State's Forestry. The centre area of Bingyugou Provincial Level Tourist Resort has an area of 47 square kilometers, the protection area of the Bingyugou Reserve has an area of 64 square kilometers, and the total area of the Bingyugou Reserve has an area of more 100 square kilometers. 
There are Longhua Mountain, Xiaoyu river valley, and Yingna river valley in the Bingyugou Reserve. Its gorgeous glacial landscape, splendid mountains and beautiful rivers have amazed many visited. The quartzite mountain is an unsoiled Karst landform that is extremely rare in upper Yellow River. According to geological investigation, this landscape was formed during the fourth glacial age, as many glacial relics were found around the area.


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

Nobody swim in there?


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Orient Arch, Comendador Ho Yin Garden, Macau*

*2009.03.29*












Macau


The last photo shows the Alameda Dr Carlos D'Assupmcao from the Orient Arch to the Statue of Kun Iam.
Comendador Ho Yin Garden features the Orient Arch and provides a quiet retreat with tree-shaded benches and tables for chess players, landscaped shrubberies, bamboo groves, a playground, and a small cafe.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Grottoes of Shikong Temple, Ningxia*

*2009.03.30*















Ningxia


Shikong Dafo Temple, otherwise known as Shikong Grottoes. The cave temples themselves are about 1400 years old, but a modern temple (i.e. probably just a few hundred years old) encloses the most important caves. The grottoes sit directly below a fragment of the Great Wall that runs along the edge of a sandstone cliff.
Unlike Dunhuang or Matisi, the grottoes are not yet restored (there is an 11 million RMB project to develop the site underway). There are no souvenir stalls out front, no interpretive signs or tour guides. Nearly all of the painted murals have been destroyed, and most of the statues are broken.
Despite this, the grottoes are moving, more so even than Dunhuang or Matisi in an odd way. Some of this is probably just the imagined but still genuinely felt sense of discovery that accompanies stumbling across something that hasn’t been gussied up for the tourist dollar.
Shikong’s artifacts haven’t been well-preserved, as in a museum or curated temple cave, and as a result its history hasn’t been frozen. It is possible to see, and feel, time’s passage in the crumbling ruins. Some of the statues seem almost to be mourning their own decay, and they appear all the more alive for it.


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

so sweet!!!!


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Rapeseed Fields near Menyuan (view from Beishan), Qinghai*

*2009.03.31*



Qinghai


Between the Qilian and Daban mountains in Menyuan County of Qinghai's Haibei Prefecture, there is a river named Datong, which partially forms a plain in the plateau canyon. In early July, golden rape flowers are in full bloom from the Qingshizui to the Xianmi gorges. The rape land in Qingshizui is flat and open, running southward directly to the foot of Qilian Mountain. Except for a few houses and the snow-capped Qilian Mountain, thousands of hectares of rape land reveal the same color, like a great piece of nugget. The golden world of Menyuan county is famous for its vast green fields and yellow rapeseed flowers. The Menyuan rape flower fields are famous for their bright yellow rape flower fields that come into bloom in late spring. In that time, the annual Rape Flower Festival will be held in Menyuan. It looks like the heaven of peace in the Qinghai-Tibet plateau.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Qian Mausoleum (Qian Ling), Shaanxi*

*2009.04.01*


















Shaanxi


The Tang Dynasty (618-907) is a truly fascinating period of Chinese history, not only for its high culture but also the personalities that left their mark on the epoch. Not least of these were Emperor Gao Zong and his Empress Wu Zetian. It is not surprising that they should have had impressive burials and that in view of her powerful and dominating character that the Empress should have shared her late husband's tomb. This is the only instance of a mausoleum shared in this way and of course, Wu Zetian was the only woman to have ruled China.
The Qian Mausoleum occupies a prominent site on the summit of Liangshan Hill some 80 kilometers (50 miles) northwest of the Tang capital, Chang'an (today's Xi'an). The design of the tomb site replicates the city of Chang'an and in accordance with tradition is on a north-south axis. The southern approach is set between two smaller hills and the way to the Emperor's tomb is lined with stone animals as well as human figures. 
hese include horses and ostriches, winged horses and a pair of stone lions. In all there are 124 stone sculptures and these are reminders of the fact that the Tang was very much involved with trade and diplomatic exchange with the world far beyond China's borders as there are distinct Western Asian and Greek influences in these sculptures.
The tomb is of a very strong and secure construction and is notable as the only mausoleum to escape the unwelcome attention of tomb robbers.
In total the mausoleum site covered an area of 2.3 square meters (0.88 square kilometers) and within this area stood 378 buildings that included the Sacrifice Hall, a Pavilion, a Hall of Ministers and numerous corridors. Unfortunately, the above ground structures have not survived unlike the stone sculptures that still delight visitors.
Two ornamented octagonal columns mark the south entrance and the mythical winged horses are the first of the sculptures. The pair of ostriches was a gift from Afghanistan; of the five pairs of horses that are next along the route only three still have their attendant grooms. Ten pairs of military figures bearing swords stand guard along the path. Further life-sized sculptures of men represent the sixty one foreign emissaries that attended the Emperor's funeral and were created on the instructions of Empress Wu Zetian, who wanted a permanent reminder of their visit. Each figure is depicted in a long robe with a wide belt and wearing boots. The name of each individual and the country he represented is carved on the back of the statue. It is not known how or why but regrettably each statue has been decapitated at some time in the distant past.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Quancheng Square, Jinan, Shandong*

*2009.04.02*





















Shandong


Embraced by mountain, spring, river and city, QuanCheng Square is the central square of the capital city of Shandong Province, Jinan. Looking around, you can have a look at the old city in the north, see Baotu Spring spurting or flowing slowly in the west, look into distance at the verdant Thousand Buddha Mountain stretching along in the south, look ahead the Liberation Pavilion fresh and elegant as a picture in the east. 
QuanCheng Square has a total area of 16.96 hectares, with 780m from east to west and 230m from south to north. It is planned on a major axis between Baotu Spring and Liberation Pavilion and on a minor axis between Bangpeng Avenue and Shuowen Avenue. At the main entrance, the national flag is fluttering in the wind, under which the four Chinese characters of "QuanCheng Square" are sculptured on the signal of entrance, with "QuanCheng Square Record" on its back. 
As the central square of Jinan, Quancheng Square is s big modern square and an integration of elements of culture, entertainment, leisure, and shopping. The 38-meter-tall Spring Logo on the square is the landmark of Jinan. The Lotus Music Fountain, with water fluctuating and changing shape with the music rhythms, can shoot tens of meters high to the sky and shows breath-taking magnificence.


----------



## Scion (Apr 26, 2008)

^^ That is beautiful especially at night


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Waibaidu Bridge, Shanghai*

*2009.04.03*









Shanghai


Waibaidu Bridge (外白渡桥), called Garden Bridge in English, is a steel bridge on Suzhou Creek in central Shanghai, connecting the Huangpu and Hongkou districts where the Suzhou River flows into the Huang Pu.
The present bridge is a steel truss bridge with two spans. It is 106.7 metres long and spans 52.16 metres. There are currently three north bound lanes with a total width of 11.2 metres, and two pedestrian walkways each with a width of 3.6 metres. It was the first true steel bridge in China and the only surviving example of camelback truss bridge in China.
With its rich history and unique design, the centennial Waibaidu Bridge is one of the symbols of Shanghai and its modern and industrial image, and may be regarded as the city's trademark bridge.
The name "Waibaidu" is closely tied to Shanghai history, with a total of four bridges, always at the same location, having borne that name. Before bridges were built on the Suzhou Creek, citizens had to use ferries. There were three ferry crossings, one near Zhapu Road, one at Jiangxi Road and one near the mouth of the Suzhou River. With Shanghai becoming an international trade port through the Treaty of Nanjing and foreign powers being granted concessions in the city, traffic between both sides of Suzhou River soared in the 1850s, increasing the need for a bridge close to the mouth of the river.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Pingyang Gulou (Drum Tower), LinFen, Shanxi*

*2009.04.04*






Shanxi


Linfen is an old city in the southwest of Shanxi Province. Covering an area of 20,510 square kilometers, Linfen has a population of more than 3.5 million. The city is well known for growing flowers and fruits. It contains the historical sites of Raomiao Temple, Longzi (Dragon Son) Temple, Tiefo (Iron Buddha) Temple, Hukou Waterfall in the Yellow River and Weicun Theater from the Yuan Dynasty.
Pingyang Drum Tower is located in Linfen city centre. Founded in the Northern Song Dynasty, gold, Yuan, Ming and Qing elements are rebuilt, but the floor of the original architectural features remain.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Yilhun Lhatso (aka Xinlu Hai Lake or Yulong Lake), Dege County, Sichuan*

*2009.04.05*



























Sichuan


Yilhun Lhatso Lake (Xinlu Hai in Chinese), lies at the foot of Chola Mountain in Derge County, 100km from the Derge town. In Tibetan, Yilhun means “fall in love” and Lhatso means “the sacred lake”. According to the legend, King Gesar’s favorite concubine Zhumu once arrived at this lake and fell in love with its beautiful scenery. So the lake was later named as “the sacred lake with which Zhumu fell in love”. 
It covers an area of 6.2 square kilometers and it is 4040 meters above the sea level, with an average depth of 10 meters and a maximum depth of 15 meters. Melted snow and ice from the Chola Mountain is the main water source of Yilun Lhasto. To the south you can admire the magnificent view of Chola Peak and the Chola glaciers. To the north, you can wander about the beautiful Cuobacun pasture. And either to the east or the west, you could trek in the virgin forests stretching on the mountain slopes.
There are plateau spruces, firs, Chinese weeping cypresses, azalee trees and meadows around the lake. It is also a preserve for wild animals like white-lipped deer.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Huangyaguan Great Wall, Tianjin*

*2009.04.06*






























Tianjin


Located in the mountainous area of Tianjin's northern Ji County, the Huangyaguan Great Wall was first built during the Northern Qi Dynasty (550 - 557) and repaired in large scale with bricks during the Ming Dynasty (1368 - 1644). When appointed as the chief commanding officer in the Ji Garrison (one of the eleven garrisons of the Ming Dynasty), Qi Jiguang added watch towers and other defensive works.
The Huangyaguan Great Wall comes out first in the ten most-visited sites in Tianjin. It is considered to be a miniature of the Great Wall. The entire section is built on an abrupt mountain ridge. Being endowed with both natural beauty and cultural interest, it has become famous as a natural beauty spot and a summer resort. The major scenic area is composed of Huangyaguan Pass and Taiping Mountain Stronghold.
In 1984, the people of Tianjin spent three years repairing 3,308 yards of the main wall from Banlagang Mountain in the east to Wangmaoding Mountain in the west. They restored 20 terraces, the Huangyaguan Water Gate, and the Bagua Castle (the Eight Diagrams Castle). The defensive system of the wall is complete. Watch towers, frontier cities, drain holes, emplacements, barracks and other indispensable military facilities are arranged orderly along the wall. Besides, the stele forests of the Great Wall, Beiji Temple, the exhibition hall of famous couplets, the Great Wall Museum (the first museum along the Great Wall) and the Phoenix Fortress have been newly built within the area.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Norbulingka (Dalai Lama Summer Palace), Lhasa, Tibet*

*2009.04.07*





















Tibet


Norbulingka, meaning 'Treasure Park' in Tibetan, is situated in the western suburb of Lhasa City, at the bank of the Kyichu River, about one km (about 0.6 mile) southwest of Potala Palace. The garden covers an area of 360,000 square meters (about 430,000 square yards), with 374 rooms inside. It is the biggest man-made garden in Tibet Autonomous Region.
Construction began in the 1740s. The area used to be wasteland with wild animals, weeds and scrub which the Seventh Dalai Lama liked and often visited, and, as a result, the Qing magistrate had a palace built. Years later, Kelsang Potrang was built by order of the Seventh Dalai Lama. Later it was used as the Summer Palace for successive Lamas, where they solved the political problems and held festive celebrations. After a series of expansions and renovations, the appearance was improved with potrangs, pavilions, gardens and woods. It has now been turned into a park open to the public.
Norbulingka consists of several palace complexes, such as the Kelsang Potrang, Tsokyil Potrang, Golden Linka and Takten Migyur Potrang. Each palace complex is divided into three sections: the palace section, the section in front of the palaces and the woods.
Norbulingka both reflects the ethnical, religious features of the Tibetan people and embodies the architecture style of inland China. It is of great cultural value and was listed by UNESCO as a World Cultural Heritage Site in 2001 as an extension of Potala Palace.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Tianshan Mysterious Grand Canyon, Kuqa County, Xinjiang*

*2009.04.08*


















Xinjiang


The scenic spot of Tianshan Mystery Canyon is located in mountain area 72 km north of the seat of Kuqa County. This area spreads along the section 1025.8 km of the No.217 National Highway, so the transport conditions for this scenic spot are very good. With high grade in quality, this spot has been listed by the state as a natural scenic area under AA Category. People are attracted by the scenic spot for it boasts a museum of natural spectacles composed of singular stones and mountaintops. There is Buddha cave relics left from the peak period of the Tang Dynasty standing on the steep cliff. 
In the part 40 meters high from the canyon bottom is the grotto with rich frescos. Compared with the Han culture preserved in the other hundreds of grottos in the Western Regions, in the grotto the Han culture is preserved best. The frescos in the grotto can be paralleled to Dunhuang Frescos and is precious historical materials for studying the culture and art of Qiuci. 
As a result, Tianshan Mystery Canyon attracted the attention from the Press and tourist communities. According to the planning concerning the scenic spot, it is divided into four areas, Exterior area, Interior area, valley mouth area, and Comprehensive service area (providing service of catering, accommodation and entertainment).


----------



## xavi83 (Aug 15, 2005)

holyyyy sheet, i need years to see china...ALL IS INCREDIBLEEEE, FUCKING INCREDIBLE


----------



## Hangzhouguy (Apr 8, 2009)

riasbaixas 
I think you are Marco Polo 
Welcome to China ~ 
Our country is amazing~

Thanks riasbaixas ~your photo is very nice~~~


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

:lol:amazing china


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Napa Hai Nature Reserve, Zhongdian County, Yunnan*

*2009.04.09*


















Yunnan


Napa Hai ("Lake behind the forest") Nature Reserve is a state-designated wetlands area situated some 8 kilometers north of Shangri-La County (aka Zhongdian County) on the Yunnan-Guizhou Plateau in northwestern Yunnan Province. Not surprisingly, this wetlands area is a true paradise for all types of birds, most especially for water fowl. In spring, the higher, drier parts of the reserve is a prairie landscape carpeted with flowers. Parts of this prairie are farmed, the main crop being highland barley. In late fall most of the remaining, non-harvested vegetation gradually changes to yellows and browns as the land prepares itself for winter.
In winter especially, the reserve is home to a large number of water fowl, many of which enjoy either state or provincial protection. For example, the black-neck crane (Grus nigricollis) is designated as a Class-A endangered species under state protection (only about 6000 of these rare birds remain worldwide), while the spotted-head wild goose, the yellow goose, and the gray crane – to name just a few – all enjoy provincial protection as threatened species. The black-neck crane breeds at higher altitudes, but migrates during late fall to lower-altitude areas such as the Qinghai-Tibet Plateau or on the Yunnan-Guizou Plateau. The black-neck crane flocks which spend the winter in the latter area tend to congregate on Napa Hai Lake.
Napa Hai Lake lies at 3270 meters above sea level and covers a total area of 66 square kilometers. Surrounded by mountains on three sides, Napa Hai Nature Reserve enjoys a genuine 4-seasons climate: spring, summer, fall and winter are each clothed in its own distinct "dress", though the surrounding mountains are snow-covered from early winter through the spring. On the valley floor, where the nature reserve lies, the climate is more temperate, with mild weather reigning from late spring to late fall. The marshlands of Napa Hai Nature Reserve are of course popular with bird watchers worldwide, but they are also becoming increasingly popular with the more generally nature-oriented tourist.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Wuzhen Town, Zhejiang*

*2009.04.10*








































Zhejiang


It's one of my favourite places in China. Wuzhen (乌镇) is a scenic town, part of Tongxiang, in northern Zhejiang Province, China. It lies within the triangle formed by Hangzhou, Suzhou and Shanghai. In Chinese, wu means crow or dark, and zhen means a small town.
Wuzhen's population is 6,000 and its area is 46.5 square kilometers.
Located in the center of the six ancient towns south of Yangtze River, 17 kilometers (10.56 miles) north of the city of Tongxiang, Wuzhen displays its two-thousand-year history in its ancient stone bridges floating on mild water, its stone pathways between the mottled walls and its delicate wood carvings. Also, setting it apart from other towns, it gives a unique experience through its profound cultural background.
It is said that people have lived in Wuzhen for 7,000 years and over time it has produced a galaxy of talents. Mao Dun, an outstanding modern Chinese writer, was born here, and his masterpiece, 'The Lin's Shop', describes vividly the life of Wuzhen. In 1991, Wuzhen was authorized as the Provincial Ancient Town of History and Culture, so ranking first among the six ancient towns south of the Yangtze River.


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

i've been to wuzhen, really a lovely place, a lot of ancient buildings.


----------



## Joshua_du (May 13, 2007)

我們國家真美，謝謝您riasbaixas


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

Wuzhen looks amazing


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

*Flying-Over-Stone, Beihai Scenic Area, Huangshan, Anhui*

*2009.04.11*




























Anhui









North Sea Scenic Area has plenty of wonders. The Shixin Peak, the Lion Peak, the Refreshing Terrace, the Monkey Gazing at the Sea, the Flying Stone and more. The shape of the Flying-Over-Stone is very fancy. Lean on the platform to look, people enter a magical picturesque scene.
It is said that only when you come to Shixin Peak that you will believe the magic of Mt. Huangshan. Or you won't see the Huangshan pines until you come to this Peak. Bright Peak (1,860 meters, i.e. 6,102 feet), the second highest peak of Mt. Huangshan, is the most ideal place to watch the sea of clouds as all five seas will surround you. Refreshing Terrace on the Lion Peak is the optimum place for watching the sea of clouds and sunrise. In addition, Black Tiger Pine, Lovers' Pine, Two Immortals Playing Chess, etc, can all be enjoyed there. All in all, the North Sea is the most important scenic area.


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

I love china but on the other hand, polution is massive......


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

regjeex said:


> I love china but on the other hand, polution is massive......


not that bad as you think of.


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

*Digital Beijing Building, Olympic Park, Beijing*

*2009.04.12*




























Beijing









It might seem unusual to create a façade that graphically represents digital technology, but with the Digital Beijing Building, the Beijing-based firm Studio Pei-Zhu has done so in several ways.
In this 57m-high structure, which provided communication and information services during the 2008 Beijing Olympics, the northern and southern sides represent barcodes. Meanwhile, the western and eastern façades replicate the look of an integrated circuit board. When vertical grooves in those facades take a diagonal jog before straightening out again, they resemble the routing of wires on a circuit board.
To develop the building concept and win a design competition in which seven other internationally renowned firms participated, start-up design firm Studio Pei-Zhu considered the role of architecture in the information age. The firm comments that the Digital Beijing Building embraces the digital era architecturally and recreates microscopic digital patterns on a monumental scale.
At the Digital Beijing Building, four reinforced concrete and steel frame blocks line up like dominoes and rise 11 storeys, with two additional levels underground.
The four blocks interconnect in a large central area, but from some exterior vantage points, the blocks look disconnected. That is, it appears as though three voids separate four solid entities. In alternating between void and solid, the building creates the effect of a barcode.
Exterior materials include curtain walls of precast concrete panels and glass, as well as metallic grids covering open shafts between the four blocks.
Touting the building's green features, the firm maintains that the LED lighting system can significantly reduce electricity usage for lighting and that the building collects rainwater.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Night view of Chongqing*

*2009.04.13*



Chongqing


Chongqing became China's fourth municipality in 1997 under the direct control of the central government. It covers 82,400 sq km and has 31.07 million people. It is best known as Southwest China's commercial center. 
Chongqing is known as "Mountain City" and "River City" because it is surrounded by mountains, and the Yangtze River and the Jialing River cut through the city's central districts. The mainstem Yangtze River flows through the whole Chongqing area from west to east for a total distance of 665km. 
Chongqing is famous for its night scenery. A couple of excellent vantages points high above the city streets are well worth a visit after dark. The city goverment has undertaken an urban project that requirs all new buildings to be illuminated at night. The banks of both rivers are lit up with colourful strings of lights and can be seen from quite a distance. Pipa Mountain close to dowmtown looks out over the concrete forest of the central district, while a panorama of the greater urban sprawl of Chongqing can be enjoyed at Eling Park, a little further up the penisula.
When the night falls, the reflections of the colorful and lively Chongqing lights creep over the surface of Yangtze river - dancing and sparkling to the rhythm of the water. The dramatic cityscape of downtown Chongqing can be seen from the buildings along the Yangtze and Jialing Rivers.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Old Town Wall, Chongwu, Fujian*

*2009.04.14*




 










Fujian


The Chongwu City Wall is located on the promontory, 35 km south of Hui'an County in Fujian Province. 
With one side facing the land, the city's other three sides face the sea. A military institute was established in the city in 1079 during the Northern Song Dynasty (960-1127). Its present name, Chongwu, (to emphasize military affairs) came from the early Ming Dynasty (1368-1644). The city walls, moats and coast defense were built beginning in 1387 in the Ming. Chongwu City is one of the best-preserved coastal stone cities of ancient China.
The city walls were built with layers of granite with a perimeter of 2,456.7 meters. Its base is 5 meters wide and 7 meters high, and the arched gateways are open on all four sides. Semi-circular enclosures were built between the outer and inner city gates on the east, north and west sides, and each of the east, south and north walls have a beacon tower on it. The height of city walls was increased by more than 1 meter in 1417.
Over 100 years after Chongwu City was built, Japanese pirates failed to invade the country and the coastal area was kept away from intrusions. Renowned General Qi Jiguang, who led the war against Japan, trained his troops there in April 1567. In April 1651, Zheng Chenggong took advantage of the strategic barrier to resist troops sent by the Qing (1644-1911) regime.


----------



## snowhole (Jan 26, 2009)

z0rg said:


> *2009.04.12*


Now this view just reminds me of the inside structure of the Death Star.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Jialing River, Qin (Tsinling) Mountains, Gansu*

*2009.04.15*



Gansu


The Jialing River (嘉陵江) is a tributary of the Yangtze River with its source in Gansu province. The largest drainage area of the Yangtze basin, it rises in the rugged western outliers of the Qin (Tsinling) Mountains in southern Gansu province. It gets its name from its crossing the Jialing Vale in Feng County of Shaanxi. 
The Jialing River is 1119 km long. Its headwaters are the Bailong River and Xihanshui in Gansu province. The Jialing River's most notable characteristic is its sinuous course.


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Very nice Jialing River. Regards.*


----------



## liliib (Jul 25, 2006)

Fantastic!! How could you do this:nuts:


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Xiqiao Mountain, Foshan, Guangdong*

*2009.04.16*


















the view from Xiqiao Mt.



Guangdong


Xiqiao Mountain is one of the four famous mountains of Guangdong Province. It is endowed with both picturesque scenery and rich cultural resources. It was approved as a national-level scenic area and a national forest park by the State Council.
Xiqiao Mountain is located in Nanhai District, Foshan City, in southern Guangdong Province. It has an average altitude of about 300 meters (984 feet). The main peak is only about 340 meters (1,115 feet) high. The mountain is an ancient extinct volcano, but it has created amazing masterpieces: numerous grotesque cliffs, strange hollows, limpid lakes and spectacular waterfalls cover the whole mountain. Xiqiao Mountain is renowned as an emerald in South Guangdong. It has 72 peaks and 36 hollows. The peaks are grotesque, and the hollows are deep and serene. 
Kwan-yin of South China Sea Cultural Garden is situated at Daxian Peak, one of the 72 peaks of Xiqiao Mountain. The holy statue of Kwan-yin is grand and gorgeous. The statue is about 61.9 meters (about 203 feet) high, implying that Kwan-yin achieved perfection on June 19th. Kwan-yin sits in her holy seat of lotus flowers, with a merciful light shining in her eyes. To the left of Daxian Peak, an architectural complex of Kwan-yin culture is established, where various statues of Kwan-yin are exhibited.


----------



## davincci11 (Sep 6, 2008)

riasbaixas said:


> *2008.08.13*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*LIBEREN AL TIBET!!*


----------



## qwert_guy (Oct 3, 2007)

very beautiful


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*"Tide" Musical Fountain, Silver Beach, Beihai, Guangxi*

*2009.04.17*












Guangxi


This is the famous biggest outdoor musical fountain in Beihai Silver Beach. They say, the biggest musical fountain in Asia. 
Beihai Silver Beach lies in the south of Beihai City, 10 kilometers (about 6 miles) away from city center. The beach stretches 24 kilometers (about 15 miles) from west to east with a width between 3 and 3,000 meters (3-3,281 yards). It is reputed to be the best beach in China for its advantages of even length, fine and white sand, clean and warm water and gentle waves, as well as being safe and free from sharks in swimming area. When the sun shines on the river, the water is just like silver glistening on the surface which creates a dreamlike view.
The natural advantages of the beach gives it the reputation of the 'Eastern Hawaii' and is regarded as the most ideal resort for beach bathing and sports in the southern region of China. In addition, it is a preferred choice for sanatoriums in view of its clean and fresh air.
There are three sections of the resort, Beihai Silver Beach Park, Beihai Beach Park and Hengli Ocean Sports and Entertainment Center, as well as the villas off shore and restaurants.
There are speed boats for hire, as well as go-karts which you can drive on a certain portion of the beach. 
The western section can accommodate 60 thousand of people to amuse them at the same time, where you can find the largest stainless sculpture Tide which is made up of 7 different shaped fairies standing on a huge steel ball with a diameter of 23 meters and a set of dancing fountain composed of 5250 spray heads. When the night comes, the dancing fountain will form colorful and fantastic scenery, with music flowing and water is flying among the whole park.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Nanmeng village, Guizhou*

*2009.04.18*












Guizhou


Nanmeng is a mountain village located in Guizhou province. Nanmeng village is famous for its featured Lusheng (a reed ripe wind instrument).


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Larung Gar Buddhist Institute, Serthar, Sichuan*



HKG said:


> It's a buddha college located Sichuan Province,not in Tibet region.
> http://www.ebud.net/new-news/cehua/fomen/wmfxy.htm
> 
> 
> .


It's Larung Gar Buddhist Institute (also known as the Wuming or Five Vidyas Institute) at Serthar in the valley called the Larong Gou, Sichuan province.



Serthar, "Seda" in Chinese, also called Sertar,Serta...is a Tibetan pasturing area located in the northeast part of Ganzi Tibet Autonomous Prefecture of Sichuan, featured with grassland, lakes, rivers and Tibetan atmosphere in the plateau above 4000m in elevation. Serthar means "Golden Horse" in Tibetan. Legend has it that horse-head-shaped gold was ever discovered in the vast beautiful grassland around, or there is a golden horse imbeded underneath. 



20km away from Serthar county seat, ascending along a valley called Larong Gou, it sees the splendid shrine of Serthar Buddhist Institute.
In 1980, Jigme Phuntsok, a Nyingma lama from the Dhok region of Kham, known by followers as a "living buddha" and believed to be the reincarnation of a holy figure, founded the Serthar Buddhist Institute in an entirely uninhabited valley. 
The Serthar Buddhism institute has become one of the largest and most influential centers for the study of Tibetan Buddhism in the world. Despite its extremely remote location, at an altitude of 4,000 meters, in an ethnic Tibetan region of Sichuan Province, more than 500 miles by dirt road from the nearest city, Serthar has attracted 8500 students at the site.



One of the most surprising elements of Serthar is that more than half of those who come to study are women. Entry is limited at the relatively small nunneries that exist in areas populated by Tibetans, but Serthar is open to virtually anyone who is a genuine student of Khenpo Jikphun's brand of Buddhism. Another surprise at Serthar is that it attracts Chinese students as well as Tibetans. Of the over 8,000 students here, roughly 1000 are Chinese and students from Taiwan, Hong Kong, Singapore, and Malaysia, who attend separate classes taught in Mandarin, while larger classes are taught in Tibetan.






A vast assembly of log cabins, spartan inside and out, covers a pair of steep hillsides. At dusk, crowds of monks and nuns buzz in conversation, their hair shorn and their gazes serene, as they gather for evening prayers outside a ramshackle collection of meeting halls that are connected by a criss-cross of muddy pathways.

Sichuan


:cheers:


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Barkhor Square, Lhasa, Tibet*

and after this extra post, our daily Chinese place :lol:

*2009.05.10*












Tibet


Located in the old area of Lhasa City, Tibet, Barkhor Street is a very ancient round street surrounding the Jokhang Temple and the Tibetan people are always proud of it. As a symbol of Lhasa, this street is also a must-see place for the tourists. 
"Barkhor" means "8 corners" and is the name of the octagon shaped street that goes around the Jokhang Temple. You can easily spend a couple hours here just being an amateur photographer before recalling that it's also a shopper's paradise as well.
Barkhor Sq. is located in the old city of Lhasa, the part that attracts praying pilgrims and bargain-seeking backpackers. You'll see pilgrims from all regions of Tibet walking clockwise while spinning their portable prayer wheels. They make outstanding subjects for photography, as seen in my additional photos.


----------



## YelloPerilo (Oct 17, 2003)

riasbaixas said:


>


They should clean up the area. It's full of rubbish.

BTW, there is no such thing as Chinese ethnic, because all citizens of China, regardless of their ethnic background, are Chinese.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

YelloPerilo said:


> They should clean up the area. It's full of rubbish.
> 
> BTW, there is no such thing as Chinese ethnic, because all citizens of China, regardless of their ethnic background, are Chinese.


Fixed :bowtie:


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

YelloPerilo said:


> They should clean up the area. It's full of rubbish.
> 
> BTW, there is no such thing as Chinese ethnic, because all citizens of China, regardless of their ethnic background, are Chinese.


极左派人士


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Moon Bay, Kanas National Park, Xinjiang*

*2009.05.11*









Xinjiang


Lake Kanas lies near the Altai mountains, in Xinjiang, China. It is China's deepest freshwater lake. About 117 different kinds of birds live along it.　Kanas Lake's altitude is 1374 meters, the length of north-south is 24km,the average width is 1.9 km, the biggest depth is 188.5 meters, the area is 45.73 sq km .There are larches, red pines, spruces, firs, birch, etc. 
Taking a trip northward 1 kilometer from the Crouching Dragon Bay, one can overlook the Moon Bay on the mountain-encircling road. The bay is a section of Z-shape river course, whose serene, blackish-green water looks like a “Crescent”. 
At sight of this scene, one can feel the magical creation of great nature featured by an evening crescent compared to faint and quiet dreamland. 
Two flat islands like two huge footprints in the 'moon' caught people's eyes. People have varied tales about them, such as the footprints of Dragon King of western sea when it subdued river monster, or the footprints of goddess in the moon when she was looking for her husband, or the footprints of Genghis khan when he chased the enemy. It is best to have a bird view of Moon bay standing at the winding mountain path 196.9 feet higher than the lake.


----------



## Bahibak (Oct 5, 2008)

so beautiful


----------



## sdblackshade (Feb 13, 2008)

lovely trees


----------



## Joshua_du (May 13, 2007)

YelloPerilo said:


> They should clean up the area. It's full of rubbish.
> 
> BTW, there is no such thing as Chinese ethnic, because all citizens of China, regardless of their ethnic background, are Chinese.


hno:hno:又见汉族虚无论
满清人啊,满清人,对你们真是没语言了hno:hno:


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*White Water River (Baishuihe), near Jade Dragon Snow Mountain, Lijiang, Yunnan*

*2009.05.12*















Yunnan


25 kilometers (approx. 16 miles) in the north of Lijiang, about 5 kilometers (approx. 3 miles) north of the Dry Sea (Ganhai), lies the White Water River, a river formed by runoff from the Jade Dragon Snow Mountain. Surrounded by mountains, the river runs towards the east.
The first impression that the river leaves visitors with is the color of white. The water is extremely clean as it is filtrated and purified by gravel and stones when running, and hasn't been polluted at all. The riverbed can be seen clearly through the pellucid water. The riverbed is formed by pieces of grayish-white sedimentary rocks. Thus the river looks white, and from this it gained its name. The water in the river is so cold that even in summer, people can not bear the piercing cold when they are barefoot in it. The river water is a favorite iced drink in the summer. It is also a love river, for the maidens of the Naxi Minority use the frigid water to test the love of their pursuers. Standing beside the river, you will view the grand and charming spectacle of the snow mountain as you are drinking of the water.
4 kilometers (approx. 2 miles) away from the river, there is Black Water River. In just the same way the White Water River gained its name, the Black Water River is named because of its black riverbed. It joins with the White Water River when running to the low reaches. In the book named Dongba Jing, black and white compose the world, thus the congruity of black and white indicating the harmony in the world. Therefore, the joining of the two rivers is endowed with a special meaning of harmony and unity. For tourists, it is a symbol of being no obstacles to a safe journey.
When the ancient ice at the top of Jade Dragon Snow Mountain melts and flows down the slopes, it forms waterfalls at the cliffs and brooks at the fords, finally joining as the White Water River at the foot of the snow mountain. The pebbles in the riverbed are all white marbles and limestone that have been rinsed and scoured by the water. As the limpid and clear river flows above them, it looks undefiled and sparkling. That is where the "White Water River" gets its name.


----------



## bOrN2BwILd (Oct 4, 2008)

^^ :eek2: love it


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Beijian Bridge, Xiaoqiao Village, Sixi, Taishun County, Zhejiang*

*2009.05.13*












Zhejiang


In Chinese, Taishun (泰顺) means "peaceful country with people feel security and the citizens to be loyal to the state". The name was obtained in 1452. It was also the year that Taishun County established. At the time the Ming Dynasty dispatched forces to crackdown a peasants' uprising on the border between Zhejiang and Fujian. After this successful action, the government collectively administrated the villages in the area and become the Taishun County. This rural county is at the southernmost of Wenzhou in southern Zhejiang Province, Fujian Province is just across the border. It is also known as "The State's Ecological Model Area", "China's Corridor Bridge Village" and "Home of Chinese Tea".
The county has about 30 ancient wooden corridor bridges from Tang, Song, Ming and Qing Dynasties, to which are good designed and well-preserved. They make Taishun is a paradise of bridges.
The most famous bridge is the Beijian Bridge, has more than 300 years of history. 51,7 meters long, 5,37 meters wide, with a span of 29 meters. 11,22 meters above stream bed. The clear creeks and simple, plain Ming Dynasty-styled houses combine perfectly into a natural, integrated scene. Built initially in 1674, then refurbished in 1849.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*South Lake, Hongcun, Anhui*

*2009.05.14*















Anhui


South Lake is located south of Hongcun village. It was built in AD 1607, Ming Dinasty. This artificial lake occupies 20,000 hectares. It is a bow shaped man-made lake constructed by mimicking the model of the West Lake and the famous South Lake College is situated along its side. A lot of poets and painters from the ancient times to the present days have left many poems and paintings there. 
The lake dam which is at the back of the "bow" divides into two parts: upper and lower levels. The upper one is about 20 meters wide. It's paved with stones and pebbles. The lower one plants some willow trees.


----------



## bestkub (Jul 23, 2007)

China is Truly Amazing!


----------



## yaluman (May 9, 2009)

Ah..I miss Beijing! hno:


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Jianwai Soho, Chaoyang District, Beijing*

*2009.05.15*


















Beijing


Jianwai SOHO is located at 39 East Third Ring Road, Chaoyang District, Beijing (opposite the China World Trade Center). The buildings have a total gross floor area of 700,000 sq m including 20 high rise towers and four villas on a site of 169,000 sq m . There are 20 rooftop gardens and 16 pedestrian lanes. 
There are several hundred stores at Jianwai SOHO, restaurants and many other stylish boutiques. These shops, along with the several hundred companies that have moved in or signed leases, have turned Jianwai SOHO into one of the busiest urban centers integrating residential areas, offices, recreation facilities and retail outlets. An increasing number of commercial, cultural, and fashion events have taken place at Jianwai SOHO. At the Jianwai SOHO Summer Carnival, which runs for four months each year, pop stars, poets, artists and writers present concerts, poetry recitals, street displays and theme salons to audiences who come in large numbers from all over the city. Fashion shows of famous brands have also been held there. 
Each year, Jianwai SOHO plays host to over 40 events of various types introducing not only a new style of housing, but also a new way of living.
This Riken Yamamoto's Beijing project is inspired by "Moroccan" city of Ceuta. The architect said:
_I would like to build Jianwai SOHO into a place with alleys running between buildings. I do not want to call it a street block because it is not a closed, monotonous space, but rather an open place with department buildings, stores and offices in it.
I gained my inspiration from a Moroccan city called Ceuta. Every possible thing--human beings, donkeys, sheep, shops, houses mosques, restaurants, the fragrance of mint and tobacco, and the odor of human bodies--were mixed together indiscriminately. Passing through an alleyway lined with souvenir shops aimed at tourists and brushing away the importunate hands of vendors, I suddenly arrive at a street of houses. There is an entrance to a mosque, a well ornamented with strikingly beautiful tiles, and then a small square. Corridors of houses cross casually overhead. In no time at all I am lost. The entire city is a maze._
Good idea but Ceuta is a Spanish city :nuts:


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Wangxiangtai Waterfall, Simianshan, Chongqing*

*2009.05.16*









CQ


The famous scenic area of Simian Mountains is located in Jiangjin in the southwest of Chongqing and is 140km away from Chongqing. There are 420 thousand mu of broadleaf trees in the scenic area which is the only one forest belt of the same latitude in the world. There are more than 2000 kinds of animals and plants, 28 waterfalls and eight lakes, all of which make up 128 scenic spots. 
A lot of waterfalls, lakes and streams in the area add the beauty. The water spreads in the forests and valleys which is pure and transparent. It is like the soul of the Simian Mountains . 
Mentou River is the gateway of Simian Mountains . And Wangxiangtai is the most spectacular waterfall in the Simian Mountains which is 152 meters high and 40 meters wide. It is the highest waterfall in China.


----------



## 东方丹东 (Jul 11, 2008)

henhao !


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Zheng Chenggong Statue, Gulangyu Island, Xiamen, Fujian*

*2009.05.17*









Fujian


Gulang Island covers an area of 1.87 square kilometers. Sunlight Rock, the highest peak on the islet, is the symbol of Xiamen. Because the holes in the southwestern reefs hit by the waves will make sounds like beating the drum, it got its name Gulang Island, meaning “drum waves”. 
Lying at the northern foot of Sunlight Rock, the Zheng Chenggong Memorial Hall was built on February 1, 1962 to commemorate the 300th anniversary of the recovery of Taiwan by Zheng Chenggong. The memorial hall covers an area of 13,000 square meters, and the main exhibition hall has an area of 2,200 square meters. The site of the memorial hall was the place where Zheng Chenggong stationed his troops and commanded the drilling of the waterborne forces. Now tourists can still find many historical sites, such as the soldier-drilling terrace on water and the village gate, as well as a great number of inscriptions by famous personages. 
Zheng Chenggong(1624-1662) was a national hero between the end of the Ming Dynasty(1368-1644) and the early Qing Dynasty(1644-1911). Besides the Preface all, the memorial hall consists of seven exhibition halls.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Kongdong Mountain, Pingliang, Gansu*

*2009.05.18*


















Gansu


Lying 7.5 miles to the west of Pingliang City in Gansu Province, Kongdong Mountain is noted for its marvelous natural scenery and exquisite manmade landscapes. It enjoys the reputation as "The Holy Land of Taoism", "The Remarkable Spectacle of Western China" and "The First Mountain in Western China".



Kongdong Mountain is a branch of Liupan Mountain. Though located in the western plateau area, the mountain is endowed with the characteristics both of the magnificence of China's northern mountains and the beauty of southern mountains. Huge mountains stand one after another with vast patches of green forests as their clothes and ethereal mist as their white belt. Kongdong Mountain is abundant in stone caves and houses, many of which are located in the cliffs or dense forest where nobody sets foot. The famous ones include Guangcheng Cave, Zhaoyang Cave, Xuanhe Cave and Kongdong Cave. In addition, Kongdong Mountain is a rich water resource. The Yanzhi River flows from the north. Every spring, peach blossoms fall into the water and float on the current: a lovely sight. At the foot of the mountain, Tanzheng Lake flows calmly like a mirror, and its murmuring water sounds like a Chinese zither, giving the lake its name, Tanzheng Lake (Playing Zither Lake). 
The father of Chinese culture, the Emperor Xuan Yuan, once visited Kongdong Mountain to consult the wise man Guang Chengzi on how to manage the country and maintain good health. From then on, Kongdong Mountain rapidly gained prestige. Later on, the King of Mu in the Western Zhou Dynasty (11th century BC-771 BC), the Emperor Qin Shi Huang and the Emperor Wu in Western Han Dynasty (206 BC - 24 AD), all followed him to visit Kongdong Mountain, which made the mountain more and more famous. 
Kongdong Mountain is the holy mountain of three religions: Taoism, Buddhism and Confucianism. It is said that Taoism temples were being built on Kongdong Mountain as early as in the Wei (220-265) and Jin (265-420) Dynasties. In the Ming Dynasty (1368-1644), construction began on Taihe Palace and other attached Taoist buildings. Since then, Taoism has been handed down from one generation to another. Buddhism also flourished in Kongdong Mountain, as evidence of Buddhist rituals can be found in it from the Tang Dynasty (618-907). There are 19 Buddhist temples from the early Qing Dynasty (1644-1911). Today Buddhism and Taoism grow together in a harmonious atmosphere on Kongdong Mountain, a situation which is unique to Kongdong Mountain. In addition, Kongdong Mountain has cultivated many Confucianism scholars such as Huang Fumi, the talented founder of Chinese Acupuncture.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Liuhua Lake Park, Guangzhou, Guangdong*

*2009.05.19*















Guangdong


Liuhua in the old days meant drifting flowers. Once reputed as a famous imperial garden, the maids of honor of the Liuhua Lake Park used to get dressed up in the morning and threw flowers in the water which drifted away swiftly. The garden derived its name from this age old custom. The Liuhua Lake was a natural lake also known by the name of Zhilan Lake. Initially used as a sewage pond, the lake was transformed into a beautiful garden by the voluntary work of the public. The lake is situated on the north side of the city.
The Liuhua Lake Park is a spectacular man made park interspersed with islands and hills. The vegetation consists of Tropical and Sub Tropical plants and flowers. Chinese Fan Palms, Banyan line the banks of the lake and impart some of its color to the lake. The island in the center of the lake is home to many species of rare birds. 
The Liuhua Lake Park also has a garden known as West Garden (Xiyuan) which has a collection of potted plants and miniature landscapes. The West Garden also has a commemorative oak which was planted by the Queen of England, Elizabeth II on her visit to China. The tree still stands high and symbolizes the friendship of the two countries.
The other associated facilities at the Liuhua Lake Park consist of a tea house, nursery, restaurants and an aviary.


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

中国真是越来越美丽了。


----------



## binhai (Dec 22, 2006)

中国一直是一个很美丽的国


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*West Street (Xi Jie), Yangshuo, Guangxi*

*2009.05.20*









Guangxi


Yangshuo is one of the most famous tourist destinations of China. It boasts breath-taking natural sceneries, mysterious ancient local dwelling houses and an insight into a diverse range of cultures. There are several areas offering different forms of enjoyment in and around the area.
West Street is the oldest street in Yangshuo with a history of more than 1,400 years. Situated at the center of Yangshuo County, West Street has become, since the 1980's, a window of eastern and western culture and the biggest 'foreign language center' in China. West Street is the most prosperous district in Yangshuo, and, each year, approximately 100,000 foreigners come there on their travels or to attend advanced studies. Visitors are attracted to West Street by its unique mix of cultures.
West Street is 517 meters (1,696 feet) long and 8 meters (26 feet) wide, meandering in an 'S' along its length. Being completely paved with marble it is a typical example of a southern China street. It is greatly admired by foreigners for its simple style and courtyard-like setting. There is a saying about West Street that 'half is village while the other half is stores'.
Chinese visiting West Street may think they are in a foreign country, while foreigners come here to search for the ancient civilization of China. However, whether you are Chinese or a foreigner, West Street is a terrific place to take a rest, both physical and psychological. West Street will drive all of the pressures and burdens away, and give a calmer view of life. It shows different faces at different times: calm and peaceful in the morning, while trendy and modern in the evening.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Dragon Palace Cave, Anshun, Guizhou*

*2009.05.21*












Guizhou


In the western suburbs of Anshun in Guizhou Province, there exists a magnificent underground cave system with lakes, waterfalls and stalactites, covering an area almost 60 square kilometers (about 23 square miles). Because the main cave looks like the crystal palace where the dragon king lives, it is known as Dragon Palace Cave.
The scenic spot has four main areas, namely, the Rape Lake, the Whirlpool, the Leech Pass and the Dragon Palace itself. Among them, as the most famous and wonderful scenic spot, the Dragon Palace includes various Karst (Limestone) landscapes, solemn steep cliffs and jagged stone forest. The longest underground river in China, some 5,000 meters (over 5468 yards) in length flows beneath more than 30 hills connecting over 90 limestone caves within this scenic spot.
The Dragon Palace can be divided into five groups of limestone caves connected by the underground river. The depth of the river can reach to 28 meters (about 15 fathoms) and the width can expand to over 30 meters (about 32 yards). Therefore, it is a fascinating adventure for visitors to float past the magnificent and ever changing views as you journey deeper into the cave by boat.
Besides the gate of the Dragon Palace, a waterfall pours straight down along the Dragon Palace from Tianchi Lake. The waterfall is 34 meters (over 37 yards) high and 25 meters (over 27 yards) wide and described as a white dragon leaving its cave by the locals, namely, the Dragon Gate Fall. This spectacular waterfall is considered one of the three natural wonders in the Dragon Palace by both geologists and tourists alike.


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

the cave is so misterious.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Dadonghai Beach, Sanya, Hainan*

*2009.05.22*






Hainan


One of the most popular tropical seaside holiday areas in Hainan Province is located 3 kilometers (about 1.9 miles) southeast of downtown Sanya, between Mt. Tuziwei and Mt. Luhuitou. Dadonghai has a crescent-shaped beach 2.3 kilometers long (about 1.4 miles) and clear blue sea, sunshine, white sand and green trees creating a beautiful location in the Torrid Zone.
The famous beach is ideal for diving, beach sports, bathing and sunbathing. And as it has everything to support a seaside tourist location, including a large shopping square on the shore, amusement companies and a famous dive company that can provide scuba diving, ship diving, seabed strolling, speed boat, motorboat, luxury yacht, sail boat, ocean fishing, beach sports and underwater photography, this location is renowned for water activities in Sanya and throughout China. Dadonghai has spring-like weather all year round. The water temperature is about 20C degrees even in winter, hence its reputation as an idyllic spot for winter holidaying and relaxation. It also has several shopping areas; the largest shopping center is the Sanya-Ruihai Shopping Park, then Dadonghai Pearl Square, Tropical Rain Forest Square, Seashore Lovers Road and Seafood Barbecue Square, are all able to offer leisure for tourists. 300 meters (about 328 yards) east along the beach is Seashore Park. Standing on the top of the small mountain inside the park, you have a panoramic view of the beach.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*European-style Buildings, Beidaihe, Hebei*

*2009.05.23*









Hebei


Beidaihe is a district in Qinhuangdao municipality, Hebei province. It has an area of 70.14 square kilometers and a population of 66,000. It is also known as a birding haven. The Beidaihe Beach Resort stretches 10 km from east to west, from the Yinjiao Pavilion to the mouth of the Daihe river. The beach itself is covered with fine yellow sand stretching some 100 meters to the sea. The water is shallow and welcoming for children to play in. Lush vegetation, caves, decorated pavilions, secluded paths and winding bridges have made it attractive to visitors from throughout China. There are still few Western tourists, and there is little proliferation of English among the local populace.
English railway engineers were the first Europeans to discover the fishing village in the 1890s and it was not long before wealthy Chinese and foreign diplomats from Beijing and Tianjin made the village a popular destination.
Beidaihe is best known as the Communist Party of China's summer retreat, which is still commonly used by the Party's highest leadership each July to slip away from the summer heat of Beijing and to plan important strategies in the privacy Beidaihe offers. "Beidaihe," an American diplomat once said, "is China's 'smoke-filled room.'" These conferences have been abandoned by the order Hu Jintao in 2004, mainly for two reasons. First, a conference in a resort area appeared to contradict the goal of Hu and Wen Jiabao in projecting a frugal image for the party and second, it is a desire of the leadership under Hu to work through formal party and state mechanisms rather through informal gatherings.
After Mao Zedong led the Communists to power in 1949, the new rulers also developed a taste for seaside atmosphere. Mao himself had a summer resort in BeiDaiHe.


----------



## baidu (Jun 20, 2008)

oh, my lord ,you are my hero! how the hell can you find so many nice picture of china!:banana::eek2::weird::master:


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Zhenbao Island, Ussuri River, Heilongjiang*

*2009.05.24*



Heilongjiang


Zhenbao Island (珍宝岛) which literally means "Treasure Island", (or Damansky Island) is a small island of 0.74 square kilometers (0.3 sq mi) in size. It is located on the Ussuri River (aka Wusuli) on the border between Russia and China (PRC) in Heilongjiang Province.
It was the subject of a territorial dispute between the Soviet Union and the PRC. Battles were fought over Zhenbao Island by the Soviet Union and the PRC, with a considerable loss of life, during the Sino-Soviet border conflict of March 1969. The conflict over Zhenbao raised concerns that it could ignite another World War until an initial resolution of the conflict in November, 1969. A Soviet documentary movie was made about this conflict. Interviews were conducted with participants and leaders from both sides of the conflict.
On May 19, 1991, the two sides came to an agreement that Zhenbao Island was part of the territory of the PRC, and in accordance therewith, the Soviet Troops withdrew.


----------



## Saigoneseguy (Mar 6, 2005)

Wow didn't expect it's so green.


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

beautiful, the Dragon Palace Cave is :drool:


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Laocheng area (the old city), Luoyang, Henan*

*2009.05.25*


















Henan


The best way to learn about the old days of a historically famous city is to pay its oldest district a visit. In Beijing, the hutong area may be the right place and in Luoyang we found just the place. It's called the Laocheng area, or the old city proper.
Laocheng is located in the northeast of Luoyang, covering an area of 56.7 square kilometers. The entrance to the Laocheng area is a magnificent semi-circular shaped building called Lijing gate, literally meaning 'the gate to beautiful scenery'. Previously the west gate of the inner city of Luoyang, the gate was built in Sui Dynasty (581-618) when Luoyang was the capital of the country.
Inside the gate are still prosperous ancient business streets, with small shops standing terraced along both sides. On the outer wall of each shop there is a silk flag with the name of each business, including restaurants, dress shops, groceries and hardware stores.
Also on the streets are shops selling peony paintings, Tang Dynasty three-color glazed pottery (tang san cai) and plum blossom jade (mei hua yu), three of the special products of Luoyang.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Ngong Ping Cable Car, between Tung Chung and Ngong Ping, Hong Kong*

*2009.05.26*






























Hong Kong



Ngong Ping Cable Car is a 5.7 km long bi-cable gondola lift system (referred to by its operators as a "cable car") linking between Tung Chung (where it connects the MTR Tung Chung station) and Ngong Ping (where the Po Lin Monastery and Tian Tan Buddha are located). Between the two terminals at Tung Chung and Ngong Ping, the lift system runs across the southern shore of the Hong Kong International Airport island and Nei Lak Shan, with eight towers including the stations.
The cable car journey offers a 25 minute aerial alternative to the current one-hour journey by Tung Chung Road, allowing visitors to glide across Tung Chung Bay and up to Lantau Island towards Ngong Ping Plateau.
The cableway starts at the Tung Chung Terminal, runs across Tung Chung Bay to an angle station on Airport Island, where it turns through about 60 degrees before returning across Tung Chung Bay. It then runs up the Lantau North Country Park to another angle station near Nei Lak Shan, before finally descending to the Ngong Ping Terminal.
During the 25 minute journey, travelers can see panoramic views over the North Lantau Country Park, the South China Sea, Hong Kong International Airport, the Tung Chung valley, Ngong Ping Plateau and surrounding terrain and waterways. As visitors approach Ngong Ping, they can see The Big Buddha and the Po Lin Monastery.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Chaibuxi National Forest Park, near Yichang, Hubei*

*2009.05.27*




















Hubei


Chaibuxi is a typical grand canyon, which has an area of 60 square kilometers. It stretches from the east to the west about 30 kilometers long and it is 1 to 3 kilometers wide. In 1996, it was ratified as o*ne of the China National Forest Parks. Due to the endless geological movements, the mountains took all kinds of strange shapes delighting tourist from home and abroad. Local people describe it as “Miles of deep gorge of Chaibuxi, thousands of strange peaks the land of paradise ”.
The Park includes four scenery areas: Tanzikou, Dawankou, Jiaokou and Duanshankou, together with a Neikou Bio-Reserve. About 120 spots through 3 main tour routes.
The charm of Chaibuxi lies in the gorges, stone forests, cliffs and bluffs, clear waters and flourishing forests. The wonderland is famous for its primitive, steep, magic and delicate scenery.


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

amazing views, those ancient buildings are fantastic.


----------



## bOrN2BwILd (Oct 4, 2008)

wow..the views are really amazing :applause:


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Dehang (Miao Village), Hunan*

*2009.05.28*





















*this is the Jielong Bridge ...*



*... and this is the Tianwen Platform*






Hunan


Dehang, meaning beautiful valley in Miao nationality language, is situated 24 kilometers in the west suburbs from Jishou city, capital of Tujia and Miao Autonomous region in Xiangxi, Hunan province. This beautiful village is located between holy mountains, blessed with landscape of good omen. Before entering it, everybody is required to drink "Pass Wine" (after drinking this kind of local wine, you can have your pass to the village).
Dehang Miao Village
The Miao people, famous for their blue distinctive clothing, inhabit their traditional wooden dwellings in the village of Dehang, in western Hunan. Dehang is actually set, in some of the most picturesque countryside in China. There are winding creeks, spectacular geological outcrops, waterfalls, layered terraced slopes and fields, gorges, traditional wooden bridges, and beautiful valleys. Attractions include the Jielong Bridge, Liusha Waterfall, the Nine Dragons Waterfall, the Nine Dragons Stream and Scenic Area, Jade Fountain Gate, the Tianwen Platform and the Yuquanxi Scenic Area. Accommodation can be found in an assortment of traditional Inns. Many tourist having visited Yangshuo, Dali and Lijiange are astounded that they have never heard of Dehang, as it is more traditional and un-spoilt than other better known destinations.
In the morning and afternoon there are free cultural performances in Dehang village, showcasing Miao drum dancing, singing, traditional costuming and wedding customs.


----------



## tonight (Sep 18, 2008)

great job @riasbaixas


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Inner Mongolia Museum, Hohhot, Inner Mongolia*

*2009.05.29*


















Inner Mongolia


Covering an area of 3,500 square meters, it is located in the heart of Hohhot and is the largest and best museum in the Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region. Inner Mongolia Museum was founded on the occasion of the tenth anniversary of the establishment of the Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region in 1957. Four parts are included: Ancient Biology, Historical Relics, Folk Custom, and Modern Relics, displaying the natural landscapes and social development of Inner Mongolia. 
The building of the museum is novel in the architectural style, combining traditional features with modern ideas and style. 
The Inner Mongolia Museum holds 44,000 objects relating to ethnic history in its collections. Among these quite a few are rare treasures seldom seen in China, especially the artifacts relating to the northern tribes called Xiongnu, Xianbei, Qidan, Mongolians and others.
There are also a large number of cultural relics relating to northern people's living and customs. One of the important sources of its collections is precious materials excavated from the earth as a result of archaeological research. These materials are one of the great specialties of the Inner Mongolia Museum.
At present, there are more than 3,000 sets of such objects, which reflect the lifestyles and customs of a wide variety of Mongolian and other ethnic groups in the region. Among these, notable attractions include the costumes of Mongolian women from different parts of the Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region as well as Mongolian religious artifacts.


----------



## snowhole (Jan 26, 2009)

riasbaixas said:


> *2009.05.28*
> Dehang, meaning beautiful valley in Miao nationality language, is situated 24 kilometers in the west suburbs from Jishou city, capital of Tujia and Miao Autonomous region in Xiangxi, Hunan province. This beautiful village is located between holy mountains, blessed with landscape of good omen. Before entering it, everybody is required to drink "Pass Wine" (after drinking this kind of local wine, you can have your pass to the village).
> Dehang Miao Village
> The Miao people, famous for their blue distinctive clothing, inhabit their traditional wooden dwellings in the village of Dehang, in western Hunan. Dehang is actually set, in some of the most picturesque countryside in China. There are winding creeks, spectacular geological outcrops, waterfalls, layered terraced slopes and fields, gorges, traditional wooden bridges, and beautiful valleys. Attractions include the Jielong Bridge, Liusha Waterfall, the Nine Dragons Waterfall, the Nine Dragons Stream and Scenic Area, Jade Fountain Gate, the Tianwen Platform and the Yuquanxi Scenic Area. Accommodation can be found in an assortment of traditional Inns. Many tourist having visited Yangshuo, Dali and Lijiange are astounded that they have never heard of Dehang, as it is more traditional and un-spoilt than other better known destinations.
> In the morning and afternoon there are free cultural performances in Dehang village, showcasing Miao drum dancing, singing, traditional costuming and wedding customs.


Awesome place to spend a month or two in. :cheers:


----------



## LS Kim (Jun 26, 2006)

Amazing China!! :cheers:


----------



## bestkub (Jul 23, 2007)

China always amaze me!


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Linggu Pagoda, Zhongshan Mountain National Park, Nanjing, Jiangsu*

*2009.05.30*









Jiangsu


Linggu Temple (灵谷寺) is an archaized structure in Nanjing. The temple was first built in 515 under the reign of the Liang Dynasty (502-557). It used to lie at the northeast foot of Mount Zhongshan, i.e. where Ming Xiaoling Mausoleum now locates, since Emperor Zhu Yuanzhang chose the place to be his mausoleum and then the temple was moved to the present place. The temple was named by Emperor Zhu Yuanzhang himself. It used to be large and covered an area of over 300,000 square metres. Later it was destroyed in warfare under the reign of Emperor Xianfeng and rebuilt under the reign of Emperor Tongzhi in the Qing Dynasty (1644-1911). In the temple, except for Buddhas and Bodhisattvas, Monk Xuanzang and his relic were enshrined and worshiped.
Wuliang Hall, or Beamless Hall, was constructed in 1831, and is 22-meters-high and 53.8-meter- wide. The hall enjoys high reputation for its special architectural techniques. It has three archways on the front and rear sides respectively. The structure was built with bricks from the bottom to the top entirely, without a piece of wood or a single nail. Thus it was called Wuliang Hall, since Wuliang means beamless. It happens that the hall originally enshrined Amitayus (Buddha of Infinite Life) whose Chinese name pronounces the same with Wuliang. Later in 1928, the hall was turned into the memorial hall of soldiers sacrificed in the War of Northern Expedition (1926-1927). More than 30,000 soldiers were enshrined.
Linggu Pagoda was built in 1929 to memorize those soldiers. The 9 stories pagoda stands 60.5 meters high. Speeches made by Dr. Sun Yat-Sen and epigraphs of Chiang Kai-Shek were inscribed on the tower.


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

amazing!!!!!


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Wangkou, Wuyuan County, Jiangxi*

*2009.05.31*









Jiangxi


Wangkou is situated in the northeast of Wuyuan County, which is 23 km distant from Ziyang Town. Because there are two rivers joining in front of the village, the water is abundant, so it is called Wangkou (means the entrance of water). In the Song Dynasty (around AD 1110), the Daifu (ancient official degree) of the imperial government, Yu Gao lived in Bianxi and Sujin of Wangkou; he set up the village and started his business. Now there are 1700 people who live in the village, most of them have the surname of 'Yu', so they are the descendants of Yu Gao. Since the Song Dynasty and the Qing Dynasty, people of Wangkou upheld the study, and men of talent came out in succession here. Before 1960, the east of Wuyuan could not be reached by cars; river transportation could only arrive at Wangkou perennially. So Wangkou became the collection and distribution place of goods in east Wuyuan, which was called the 'port of straw sandals'. In the Ming and the Qing Dynasty, there were many shops and businessmen, showing a prosperous scene. The cultural and ecological resources of Wangkou are very abundant and unique.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Long Tan Mountain, Jilin city, Jilin*

*2009.06.01*



View of Jilin city from Long Tan Mt.



Jilin


Jilin City is situated in a hilly area near the Songhua River. There are four famous mountains surrounding Jilin City, which is North Mountain (Beishan) in the west, Long Tan Mountain in the east, Zhuque Mountain in the North, and Turtle Mountain in the south.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Benxi Water Cave National Park, Liaoning*

*2009.06.02*















Liaoning


Benxi Water Cave National Park located in Benxi, Liaoning Province is composed of six scenic spots-the Water Cave, the Spa Temple, the Tanggou Valley, Mount Guanmen, Mount Tiecha and Mount Miaohou, all distributed in a belt along the Taizi River. With the Benxi Water Cave as the hub, the park integrates mountains, streams, caves, springs, lakes and palaeoanthropological ruins. The Benxi Water Cave, a large scale aqueous karst cave, is deep and broad with a 3000 meter underground river running continuously throughout the year. 
Benxi Water Cave was formed when the earth's crust shifted. The cave's entrance is on the shore of Taizi River The cave mouth is 7 meters high and 25 meters wide in the shape of a crescent. On the cliff above the cave mouth are four large Chinese characters carved into the rock-“Benxi Water Cave”. The characters are copied after the personal calligraphy of senior Chinese revolutionary leader, Bo Yibo. The interior of the caves are surprisingly spacious with enough room for 40 boats to operate carrying tourists on a scenic journey through the network of caves. At its tallest point is the cave is 38 meters high and at the widest 50 meters across. The daily volume of water flowing through the caves is 20000 tons. The river is 7 meters deep at some points and yet the water is crystal clear and the bottom of the river can be clearly seen. There are intricate and amazing stalagmites and stalactites throughout the caves.


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

that tarraces with yellow flowers in Wangkou :drool:


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Grand Lisboa Casino, Macau*

*2009.06.03*


















Macau


Set across from the original Lisboa Casino, this 40-story building is the reincarnation of the original Lisboa's magic. The building is shaped like a bright yellow lotus leaf set upon an eight-story sphere-shaped podium. The podium houses the casino and restaurants while the lotus leaf contains the 650 hotel rooms. The building is one of the tallest buildings in Macau. The hotel section was completed at the end of 2008.


----------



## qwert_guy (Oct 3, 2007)

what a very nice place


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*County Government Building, Guyuan, Ningxia*

*2009.06.04*






Ningxia


Guyuan (固原) is a "prefecture-level city" (a multi-county administartive unit) of the Ningxia Hui Autonomous Region in China. Guyuan lies in the south of Ningxia Hui Autonomous Region, on the west bank of the upper reaches of the Qingshui River and northeast of the Liupan Mountains. The city is bordered by Zhongwei and Wuzhong in the north and by Gansu Province on the other three sides. 
Old Guyuan sat at a vital pass in the east section of the ancient Silk Road. From long ago, it was a town of military importance connecting central Shaanxi to the western lands outside the Great Wall. In 114, the Han (206BC-220AD) Court established Gaoping Town, which is said to be the historical Guanyuan firmly recorded in history. By the Ming Dynasty (1368-1644), Guyuan had reached its zenith. 
Guyuan lies in the northwest edge of the Loess Plateau. Within the city, the Liupan Mountains zigzag north to south separating Guyuan into western and eastern parts. Most of the region is situated 1500-2000 meters (4921-6562 feet) above the sea level featuring undulant hills and gullies.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*White Pagoda Park, Lanzhou, Gansu*

*2009.06.05*















Gansu


Located in the north of Lanzhou City, the White Pagoda Park owes its name to the amazing White Pagoda within it. With images of Buddha on its eight sides, the seven-story pagoda with a height of 17 meters (about 55.8 feet), is a pure white from top to bottom with the exception of the green top which greatly enhances the glamour of the whole building.
Legend has it that the White Pagoda was built in honor of a well-known Tibetan Lama who died of an illness in Lanzhou when on his way to Mongolia as representative of the leader of Sakyapa in order to meet Genghis Khan, founder of the Yuan Dynasty (1271-1368). Unfortunately, the original pagoda later toppled down. The present White Pagoda was constructed by an official in the reign of Emperor Yingzong of the Ming Dynasty (1368-1644), and later extended by an imperial inspector in Qing Dynasty (1644-1911).
In 1958, White Pagoda Park was opened to the public. Covering an area of 8,000 square meters（about two acres), the park has three stately and magnificent ancient architectural complexes within it. These harmonize with the surrounding natural landscape and the White Pagoda Mountain beyond. The mountain was once famed for its 'Three Treasures', the Elephant Skin Drum, Bronze Bell, and Redbud that withered long ago. After many years' forestation, the park has taken on a brand new look and now the trees and grass here are luxuriant. Special features of the park are the Mysterious Yellow River Stone Hall and the Yugur Reception Counting House the likes of which may not be found elsewhere. If one has an opportunity to visit this park, a climb to the top of pagoda should not be missed, as it affords a bird's eye view of the whole of Lanzhou City. One can also feast one's eyes on the magnificent view of White Pagoda Mountain with the Zhongshan Bridge at its foot. The way in which the bridge and mountain complement each other to form picturesque scene has meant that together they have become a symbol of Lanzhou City and very much a 'must see' for travelers.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Zhongxinzhan Grassland, near Golmud, Qinghai*

*2009.06.06*



Qinghai


Qinghai Province has a huge area of grasslands about 38,590,000ha, accounting for 53.6% of the total territory of the province.
There are 33,450,000ha of useable grasslands, which are mainly distributed in Haixi, Yushu, Guoluo, Haibei and other prefectures. The province has more than 23 million of various livestock animals, mainly including Tibetan sheep and yaks.
Qinghai-Tibet Plateau is also the home of many wild animals, including over 40 species of rare animals, such as snow panther, white-lipped deer, black-necked crane, snow chicken, wild donkey, wild camel, wild yak, chiru and etc.


----------



## NEWWORLD (Feb 21, 2006)

great pictures, some amazing landscapes and love the modern arhitecture.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Hongshixia (Red Stone Gorge), Yulin, Shaanxi*

*2009.06.07*












Shaanxi


Yulin is in the far North of the province, with common border with Inner Mongolia, at the North Northwest of Yulin is the Ordos Desert, though the countryside is very green due to the many small shrubs which have been planted to slow the process of desertification. The city of Yulin is based in a valley which extends north-south, which rises to a very large vantage point to the north east, where a spectacular view of the West and North West is seen.
Because of its relative isolation, a considerable amount of classical architecture remains in the city proper including the original city wall, some of which has been restored. There is a large restoration in process on this area of the Great Wall. In addition, pieces of the ancient Great Wall built during the Qin Dynasty are scattered along the outskirts of town. 
There is also the Red Stone Gorge, a canyon lined with grottoes containing carved ancient writing and Buddhist art. Hongshixia (Red Stone Gorge) located in the north of Yulin, it is famous for many ancient Chinese calligraphic works carving on the cliffs.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Daming Lake Park, Jinan, Shandong*

*2009.06.08*


















Shandong


Located in the center of Jinan City, Daming Lake Park is regarded as one of the three must-see tourist spots in Jinan (the others are Baotu Spring Park and Thousand-Buddha Mountain). Daming Lake Park is famous for Daming Lake (also known as the Lake of Great Light) which is a natural lake formed from many springs. Characteristically unique is its constant water level, unaffected by heavy rains or drought.
Daming Lake Park covers a total area of 860,000 square meters (about 212 acres) of which the lake itself comprises of 460,000 square meters (about 113 acres). The six islands in Daming Lake contain flowers, trees and other plants flourishing amongst the various pavilions. The lake is a center of activity and one can find fish leaping near yachts and boats. In summer, lotuses bloom uninhibitedly filling half of the park with its fragrant scent. At the same time, willows circle the lake on three sides and swing with the breeze, a scene for which Daming Lake is famous. The centerpiece of the lake is a great man-made hectometer fountain built in 1985. The fountain has 103 injectors, and the main injector can spout water as high as 100 meters (about 328 feet) in all its majesty.


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

风吹草低见牛羊,青海。


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*"Luodian North Europe Town", The replica of the Swedish city of Sigtuna, Shanghai*

*2009.06.09*












Shanghai


No, it’s not a small town in Sweden, it’s Luodian just outside Shanghai. China has imported Swedish sustainable development to one of the fastest-growing cities in the world. 
Outside the old city of Luodian is an (assumed) replica of a Swedish town called Sigtuna. This is part of the project One City Nine Towns, with eight other foreign inspired towns all around Shanghai.
Spread over 6,8 square kilometers, Luodian is a gated community built for between 30,000 and 50,000 people, with luxury villas, a Nobel Science and Technology Park, a five-star hotel and nine-hole PGA-approved golf course.
In 2000, local government in Shanghai invited international architects to submit proposals for housing developments that would alleviate pressure on the city center. Since ex-president Deng Xiaoping said “Getting rich is glorious,” the biggest city in China had been filled with office buildings; 4,000 18-story high-rises have been built in Shanghai in just 20 years.
The Shanghainese nouveau riche needed somewhere to live, so the government hit on the idea of nine themed satellite suburbs; the German satellite city of Anting was built around a number of Volkswagen joint-venture car factories and a Formula One racetrack, for example. Luodian is a green, luxury getaway built on environmentally friendly principles imported from Sweden.
Luodian is the brainchild of architectural consultancy Sweco and inspired by urban planning traditions in Swedish towns. The light, pastel houses in Scandinavian Cultural Street are based on those in historic Sigtuna, a small town north of Stockholm. And close to Citizen Square there is a square-shaped church-like tower overlooking Lake Meilan (Meilan is the Chinese translation of Mälaren, the third-largest lake in Sweden). 
If the interest shown by the Chinese authorities in creating more environmentally friendly cities like Luodian is anything to go by, the market for Swedish-style housing built on efficient insulation and renewable energy is set to grow rapidly. 
More info ---> http://www.luodian.com:8080/english/newdown.html


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Guanque Tower, Puzhou Town, Yongji District, Yuncheng, Shanxi*

*2009.06.10*















Shanxi


The Guanque Tower (鹳雀楼) is situated on the east bank of the Yellow river (黄河), in the ancient town of Puzhou of Yongji Temple (永济市). Its name means “Birds perching” and it is considered one of the four most famous ancient historical towers in China. According to historical accounts, this Tower was first created in 557-580AD. Unfortunately in the Yuan (元) Dynasty war, the tower was ruined and only recently in 1997 has it been rebuilt. Because of its superior location, the Guanque Tower (鹳雀楼) provides panoramic views of the Yongji (永济市) city.
Poets in history have left numerous poems describing the Tower. Of them, Wang Zhihuan's Asending Guanque Tower is the most famous one.


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

riasbaixas said:


> *2009.06.10*
> Shanxi
> 
> The Guanque Tower (鹳雀楼) is situated on the east bank of the Yellow river (黄河), in the ancient town of Puzhou of Yongji Temple (永济市). Its name means “Birds perching” and it is considered one of the four most famous ancient historical towers in China. According to historical accounts, this Tower was first created in 557-580AD. .


Beautiful ancient building!


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Dahaizi Lake, Siguniangshan Mountain, Sichuan*

*2009.06.11*






Sichuan


The Mt. Siguniangshan Scenic Area is an unspoiled wilderness park located in western Sichuan Province, near the town of Rilong in Aba Autonomous Prefecture. It's 220 kilometers (about 136 miles) from Chengdu, and will take you about five or six hours to reach by bus. The main attraction of this scenic spot is unspoiled natural beauty. The unusual shapes of the mountain peaks are rarely seen anywhere else in the world. The blue sky, clouds and mist, snow peaks, ancient cypress forests, rushing waterfalls, and alpine meadows make this area a nature lovers dream. The biggest scenic area in Aba Autonomous Prefecture, Mt. Siguniangshan Scenic Area includes one mountain (Mt. Siguniangshan), and three valleys: Two-Bridge (Shuangqiao) Valley, Long-Peace (Changping) Valley, and Alpine-Lake (Haizi) Valley.
Dahaizi Lake is 3 km away from Laoniu Yuanzi. It is a typical alpine lake at an altitude of 3,800m, in which a species of non- scale fish lives.
Dahaizi (Big Lake) is a narrow but long lake. The water is emerald even in the wet season. A no-named snow-capped peak and a stretch of wetland dotted with black yaks provide it with the perfect backdrop.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*New Concert Hall, Xiaobailou, Tianjin*

*2009.06.12*












Tianjin


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Shegar Dzong Ruins, Shegar, Tibet*

*2009.06.13*
























Tibet


Shegar (13,800 ft.) is a new Chinese commune built at the foot of the ruins of Shegar Dzong, and is 7 km from the main road. With a population of 3000, its importance lies in the fact that it is the Center of this large and remote country and also because it is the diversion point from where expeditions to Mt. Kailash and other peaks are launched. 
Shegar (at ~14,000 feet, 4050m), also known as New Tingri, houses the ruins of Shegar Dzong or the Crystal Fortress, once the capital of the Tingri region.
The walls of the Dzong ride on the mountain ridges perfectly blending in with the landscape. The remains of the _dzong's_ defensive walls snake incredibly over the abrupt pinnacle that looms over the town. 
The ruins of Shegar Dzong rise precipitously up a hillside above the town.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Yardan National Geological Park, Xinjiang*

*2009.06.14*















Xinjiang


Yardan National Geological Park, is situated 180kn northwest from Dunhuang city. It is the largest kind of yardan landform found so far, and features the unique and wonderful scenes and landscapes of Gobi-desert.
So what is yardan ? Yardan is a geological rock ridge formed by endless years of wind and water erosion. The word Yardan is Ulygur,literally meaning 'steep bank'. Yardans are found in dried-up riverbeads and can also be found in deserts. Peculiar feature of yardan is the elongate feature, typically many times more longer than its width. As mentioned in Wikipedia, mega-yardans can be several kilometers long and hundreds of meters high.
There is no public transport to Yardan, and the only feasible transport is to hop on a private car/jeep from Dunhuang city.


----------



## Modern World (Jun 13, 2009)

like dream, so nice!


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Golden Temple, Kunming, Yunnan*

*2009.06.15*


















Yunnan


Located on top of Mingfeng (Singing Phoenix) Hill is the home of the Taoist Taihe Palace (Hall of Supreme Harmony), which is the largest copper temple in China. It is also known as the Tongwa Temple (Bronze Tile Temple) and by its popular name, the Golden Temple.
The history of the Golden Temple starts during the Ming Dynasty and the reign of the Emperor Wanli in 1602. At that time the governor of Yunnan Province was a devout Taoist who built this temple to honor the Taoist hero-god Zishi. According to legend, Zishi had a golden palace in the northernmost extremity of the universe. But the Golden Temple didn't stay in its original place for very long. Just 35 years later, in 1637, the entire original temple was moved to Jizu (Chicken Foot) Mountain in western Yunnan. Three decades later in 1671 during the Qing Dynasty, Wu Sangui, the governor of Yunnan Province, built an exact duplicate of the original temple. This temple was undisturbed for almost two hundred years until the Muslim rebellion of 1857, during which the Golden Temple suffered some damages. Emperor Guangxu ordered its complete repair and in 1890, using 250 tons (246 gross ton) of solid bronze, the entire temple was again rebuilt. Except for the staircases and balustrades, which are made of marble, the walls, columns, rafters, roof tiles, altars, Buddha statues, wall decorations and the banner near the gate tower are all made of copper. The burnished copper gleamed like gold and that is why people named it the Golden Temple. Since its last renovation, this beloved copper temple on the top of Mingfeng Hill has been well cared and has become the most famous Taoist shrine in Yunnan Province.
Behind the Golden Temple, there is a three-story-high Bell Tower that was built in 1984 to house a large, 580-year-old copper bell which is three point five meters (16.4 feet) high and weighs an incredible 14 tons (13.7 gross tons).
The hillside around the Golden Temple abounds with pine trees, evergreens, hardy cypresses, and a multitude of plants. As far back as the Qing Dynasty, the natural beauty of Mingfeng Hill has caused it to be acclaimed as the Fairyland of Mingfeng. The Golden Temple is only 11 kilometers (7 miles) from Kunming and is easily accessible by public transportations.


----------



## Saigoneseguy (Mar 6, 2005)

*Luoping flower sea, Yunnan*

Basically a valley full of rapeseed fields...


----------



## Saigoneseguy (Mar 6, 2005)




----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

gorgeous, I have to visit one day


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Xitang, Jiashan County, Zhejiang*

*2009.06.16*
























Zhejiang


Xitang is a famous town with thousands of years of history, lying in Jiashan County in Jiaxing City, Zhejiang Province. It dates back to the Spring and Autumn Period (770 BC-476 BC) and the Warring States Period (476 BC-221 BC). Xitang was a place of strategic importance on the boundary of the Wu and Yue states. Its flat terrain is marked by a quiet, natural environment with rivers running through it. From a bird's-eye view of the whole town, one sees blue water sparkling almost in every point the eyes touch and reflections of the houses in the water. The quiet water, handsome bridges, and the reflections in the early morning and the rosy sunset, fishing boats and the glistening lights in the evening, form an amazing picture full of a sense of poetry which can only be seen in the south lower reaches of the Yangtze River. People in Xitang, whether local residents or travelers, feel that this is fairyland.
In Xitang, there are well-preserved groups of buildings of the Ming Dynasty (1368-1644) and the Qing Dynasty (1644-1911) with relatively high artistic quality and research value. It is famous for its large number of covered corridors, lanes and bridges.
With nine rivers converging at this town, dividing it into eight sections, there are many bridges linking it together.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Statue of the Three Kingdoms warlord Cao Cao, Bozhou, Anhui*

*2009.06.17*



Anhui


This is the statue of Cao Cao located in front of Bozhou train station. Bozhou is situated within the northwest of Anhui Province, neighboring Henan Province in the west and north.
Bozhou is a famous historical and cultural city of Anhui. Over three thousand years ago, the first emperor of the Shang Dynasty (16th - 11th century BC) appointed Bozhou as the capital city of Anhui. Bozhou was once called Qiao Shire though changed back to Bozhou in the Tang Dynasty (618-907), a prefecture which was listed among the ten most prosperous prefectures at that time. 
Cao Cao, with his more common name being Mengde, was born in Qiao County of Peiguo (currently Anhui Province). He was born into an eminent eunuch family, with his father Cao Teng, being one of the ten 'Chang Shi' (eunuch) of Eastern Han Dynasty (25-220). Being a master of both the pen and the sword, Cao Cao was considered an excellent strategist, politician and poet of late Eastern Han.
In 174 when Cao Cao was 20 years old, he was elected as a local official of Luoyang. In this position, he carried out his duties and the law strictly, without fearing the power of royal relatives and minions which contributed his later promotion. After the Yellow Turban Rebellion broke up, Cao Cao was appointed by the Han Court to suppress the insurgents which, because of his achievements in the suppression, lead to a further promotion.
In 190, he joined the military alliance fighting against Dong Zhuo (a treacherous court official of Eastern Han), and started to build up his own armed forces which were named the 'Qingzhou Army'. In 196, Cao Cao led his troops into the capital city Luoyang and forced the Emperor Xian of Han to carry out his commands in order to control the political situation. In 201, Cao Cao's troop defeated Yuan Shao's (leader of a rebel force against Eastern Han court) in the Battle of Guandu. From that time on, Cao Cao gradually unified northern China. However, his political aim of unify the whole of China was never achieved. In the Battle of Red Cliffs, which had the aim of capturing the southern area, Cao Cao suffered a disastrous defeat in fighting with the allied forces of Liu Bei and Sun Quan.
Cao Cao died of a head disease on March 15th, 220 and was posthumously titled Emperor Wu of Wei after his son Cao Pi succeeded him to the throne.


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

无与伦比。


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Liulichang Culture Street, Beijing*

*2009.06.18*












Beijing


If you have a favor with curios, calligraphy, painting or other artwork in China, Liulichang Street of Chinese Culture is a must when you travel in Beijing.
Liulichang Street of Chinese Culture is located south of the Peace Gate of Xuanwu District in Beijing. During the time of Yuan Dynasty (1271-1368) and Ming Dynasty (1368-1644), a colored glaze factory (Liuli Chang in Chinese) was in production there, which made glazed tiles for the palaces, temples and residences of the officials, hence the name. In the Qing Dynasty (1644-1911), many businessmen and venders began to sell curios and old books there. Over years the factory was gradually replaced by the bazaar of calligraphy, painting, copybook, artifacts and the four treasures of the study. i.e. writing brush, ink stick, ink slab and paper. Later the street fell into absence of lively atmosphere for a time until the rebuild in the year 1982 that revived it. Now shops and houses of gray tiles and bricks together with sculptures and colored image are lined orderly by the street, making it taste more classical.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Wuyun Tower, Fengdu (Ghost Town), Chongqing*

*2009.06.19*









Chongqing


This pagoda is at the top of Mt. Mingshan. It is visible from the Yangtze River.
Located on the northern bank of the Yangtze River, Fengdu is 107 miles from Chongqing and 296 miles from Yichang. It is usually arranged as the first shore excursion while on a Yangtze Cruise if one chooses the down stream cruise.
Having a history of nearly 2,000 years, Fengdu County has formed a special culture of ghosts and the afterlife. Well known as the resting place of the spirit of the dead, Fengdu is now the most characteristic and reputed historic and cultural town in China.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Yumenguan Pass, Dunhuang, Gansu*

*2009.06.20*









Gansu


Originally known as Small Square City, Yumenguan Pass, together with Yangguan Pass, is one of the two important passes on the western frontier of the Han Dynasty (206 BC - 220) lands. It is located 56 miles northwest to Dunhuang City, Gansu Province, at the western end of Hexi Corridor. In ancient times, it was the crucial gateway from central China to the western regions.
In the early Han Dynasty, the Huns ceaselessly invaded the Han's area. At first, the weak Han rulers attempted to marry the daughters of imperial families to the Huns' leaders, in hope of gaining temporary peace. When Emperor Wu rose to power, he immediately gave up this cowardly policy by launching fierce counterattacks on a large scale. Finally, the Hun's troops were driven back. In order to strengthen the stability of the western frontier, this wise emperor ordered Yumenguan Pass and Yangguan Pass to be set up along the Hexi Corridor. Henceforth, these two passes, like two royal soldiers, honorably began to guard the western gate for their motherland.
In the past, the beautiful jade was transported to the inner China through this pass via the Silk Road, which gave the pass its name, Yumenguan, or "Jade-Gate Pass" in English. At that time, Yumenguan Pass served mainly as a post station for businessmen, military generals and ambassadors. It has witnessed the prosperity of business transactions along the Silk Road. The silk peculiar to inner China was transported to the western region in an endless stream. Cultural aspects of western China such as music and religion were introduced to central China at the same time. It is said that the grapes, pomegranates and walnuts now growing in central China were originally from the western area.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Daban Rock, Fengkai National Geopark, Guangdong*

*2009.06.21*



Guangdong


Fengkai, once known as Guangxin, is the birthplace of the Lingnan culture (the culture of South China) as well as the Guangdong dialect (Cantonese).
The Fengkai Geopark, located in the northwest of Guangdong Province, became a national geopark with approval from the Ministry of Land and Resources on August 31, 2005.
The geopark is well-known in the Pearl River Valley, with its abundant geological resources, such as karst and granite landforms, sandshale landforms, human fossils (from the Old Stone Age) and geological disaster relics. 
As the nation's first geopark named after a county, Fengkai geopark has received an increasing number of tourists in the past years, especially from the cities on the Pearl River Delta. The geopark is also a picturesque place with uncommon scenic beauty, including huge rocks, strangely shaped peaks, deep caves, vast forests, green mountains and raging rivers.
The largest rock in the world, the only comparable rock in the world is Ayers Rock in central Australia. However, while Ayers Rock is composed of several layers of stone, Daban Rock is made up of a single huge, smooth stone without any cracks.


----------



## Saigoneseguy (Mar 6, 2005)

Helan mountains, Ningxia


----------



## TampaMike (Sep 11, 2005)

Outstanding. These pictures give me so much more to know about China's scenary.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Dragon Bridge, Yangshuo, GuangXi*

*2009.06.22*






This is the view from the bridge, the Yulong He (Dragon river)



Guangxi


The Yulong river is quite short and joins the Lijiang just south of Yangshuo. The Yulong river is to me the best part of Yangshuo. Especially the part that starts close to Moonhill all the way to the Dragon Bridge. It is this part you should not skip when visiting Yangshuo. You can bring your bicycle, drop in on the raft and let yourself flow top the Dragon Bridge and cycle back from there to enjoy the same scenery from a totally different and as spectacular view. 
This old stone arch bridge is famous for its beautiful setting, 60 meters long, 9 meters high and 5 meters wide and the span is 18 meters,which comes through 400 years, a nice view for cycling.


----------



## bOrN2BwILd (Oct 4, 2008)

^^i love the view from the bridge..the landscapes are simply beautiful


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Zhusheng Bridge, Zhenyuan, Guizhou*

*2009.06.23*















Guizhou


Zhenyuan Ancient Town has a long history of more than 2,000 years. It is located in Kaili city, the eastern part of Guizhou Province. Lying in the lower reaches of the Wuyang River, the old town was a famous historical and culture site of the whole country.
The stone Zhusheng Bridge, topped with the graceful Kuixing Pavilion, leads to Black Dragon Cave. The Black Dragon Cave is an ancient architecture complex which present the Buddhism, Taoism and Confucianism culture with the magnificent construction and layout.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Tiki Huts in Yalong Bay, Sanya, Hainan*

*2009.06.24*



Hainan


Yalong Bay (亚龙湾), is a 7.5km beach located southeast of Sanya City, Hainan Province. It is also known as the Yalong Bay National Resort. The climate is warm and sunny all year around, and Sanya is known as China's Hawaii. 
Regarded as the best beach in Hainan Province, many internationally-operated hotels have been constructed at Yalong Bay, including the Gloria Resort (the first five star resort in China), Sheraton Sanya Resort, Marriott Hotel, The Ritz-Carlton Resort, and Holiday Inn Resorts. Several domestically-operated hotels including Resort Horizon, Mangrove Tree Hotel, and Cactus Resort have also been constructed.


----------



## melirosenthal (Jun 23, 2009)

good photos


----------



## bOrN2BwILd (Oct 4, 2008)

so much hidden treasures..:applause:


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Longxing Temple, Zhengding County, Hebei*

*2009.06.25*









Hebei


Zhengding, a national-level historical and cultural county, is located 15 kilometers (9.3 miles) north of Shijiazhuang. In this two-thousand-year-old county, one must visit the majestic Longxing Temple, which houses the largest copper figure of the thousand-armed Avalokitesvara Bodhisattva in China and the elaborately designed statue of Vairocana Buddha. Moreover, the four pagodas (Mu Pagoda, Qing Pagoda, Hua Pagoda and Zhuan Pagoda) are also worth a visit for their various architecture styles.


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

Even the trees are old!


----------



## Balam56 (Oct 30, 2007)

riasbaixas said:


> *2009.06.23*
> 
> Guizhou
> 
> ...




:nuts::nuts::nuts:que paisajes mas hermoso woow


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Yellow River Scenic Area, Zhengzhou, Henan*

*2009.06.26*

 


 



 


 

Henan

 

The Yellow River Scenic Area is situated northwest of Zhengzhou City, in Henan Province. The scenic area is surprisingly beautiful. As seen from a high point in this scenic area, the mighty Yellow River rushes by and demonstrates tremendous force with rolling and falling of the river's torrents. Sometimes in its thousands of miles, the river reaches wide endless plains where currents flow smoothly, and sometimes it meets precipitous mountains where it has to zigzag its way.
The Yellow River Scenic Area embraces five scenic spots, namely the Five Dragons Peak, the Camel Mountain Range, the Yueshan Temple, the Stone Figures of Yandi and Huangdi, and the Ancient City of Liu Bang and Xiang Yu. Among them, the Five Dragons Peak is the central area.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Huilongwan Mountain Villa, Yichun, Heilongjiang*

*2009.06.27*

 





 





 


 

 

Heilongjiang


Situated at the Lumei Brook Area in Lesser Hinggan Mountains near the city of Yichun, Huilongwan Mountain Villa is one of the newly-opened tourist and summer resorts in Northeast China. With many villas built in European style on either side of its bank. The lake in this place has more than 30 kind of fish. 
Huilongwan Mountain Village at Meixi boasts the unique-style architecture. It is the most beautiful spot along the Tangwang (he) River and a fishing ground for cold water fish.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Double-Decker Trams, Hong Kong*

*2009.06.28*

 


 

Hong Kong
 


The Double-Decker Trams are one of my favorite icons of Hong Kong. Electric trams have been operating on Hong Kong Island since 1904. Currently, the Hongkong Tramways Limited (香港電車) operates six overlapping routes on 13 kilometres of double track along the northern shore of Hong Kong Island between Kennedy Town and Shau Kei Wan, and about three kilometers of single track around Happy Valley.
Hong Kong Tramways is one of the three tramways in the world that have regular operation of double-decker trams (the others being Blackpool, England and Alexandria, Egypt), and is the only system that runs exclusively on double-deckers.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*The City Wall and the City Gate Tower, Jingzhou, Hubei*

*2009.06.29*

 





 


 

Hubei
 

Jingzhou divides into three parts from outside to inside - Water City, Brick City and Earth City originally mainly designed for the military function. The moat outside is the first line of protection for the city. There are two city gates as you enter the city, and the space between is called 'Urn City', which was used to catch the enemy inside.
The brick City that can be seen now was rebuilt during the Ming Dynasty (1368-1644) and Qing Dynasty (1644-1911). It is one of the most complete and solidest constructions that remain. The wall was mainly built with bricks and stripped stones at the bottom, the gaps between the bricks were filled with a sticky rice substance that hardened with time and provided a substancially firm substitute to the cement that we are now so familiar with.
There were 6 ancient city gates in the wall, originally each had a tower. Now the most popular are the Binyang Lou on the Eastern Gate, the Qujiang Lou on the Southern Gate, and Chaozong Lou on the Large Northern Gate. Eastern Gate was for welcoming the guests and ambassadors in ancient times, so the tower is very grandiose and the Urn City is also the biggest. On the Qujiang Lou, all the splendor of the Yangtze River comes into view. The Large North Gate was the fortress leading to Beijing and the central area, and people used to see their friends off from here and broke a willow branch to send their greetings, hence the gate was also called 'Willow Gate'.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Five-Fingers Peak, Zhangjiajie National Forest Park, Hunan*

*2009.06.30*



Hunan


Zhangjiajie National Forest Park, set up in 1982, is the first authorized national forest park in China. The area covers 480 thousand square meters (185 square miles). This park, together with Suoxiyu Natural Resource Reserve, Tianzishan Natural Resource Reserve and Yaozizhai makes up the Wulingyuan Scenic Area, also known as Zhangjiajie Scenic Spot. It is located 32 kilometers (19 miles) from urban Zhangjiajie and 28 kilometers (17 miles) from Wulingyuan Scenic Area.
Zhangjiajie National Forest Park has been described differently, such as, majestic, eccentric, tranquil, delicate and wild. The park features grotesque peaks, lucid brooks, abundant fauna and floras and hospitable climate. There are six main scenic spots and over 90 smaller ones in the park to date.
Zhangjiajie National Forest Park is endowed with many scenic spots, such as the Yellow Stone Stronghold (Huangshizhai), Yaozizhai, Yuanjiajie and the Golden Whip Stream.
Five-Finger Peak is one of the main scenic spots in Yellow Stone Stronghold (Huangshizhai)


----------



## Antonio227 (Mar 10, 2006)

Beauty beyond words.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*European-style villas at Daihai Lake, Wulanchabu, Inner Mongolia*

*2009.07.01*

 


 


 

Inner Mongolia


Located in the central region of the Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region, Wulanchabu borders Hebei Province in the east and Shanxi Province in the south. 
Wulanchabu has vast picturesque grasslands which are the nearest grasslands resorts to Beijing. Gegentala Grassland is a 1st national level tourist destination boasting a typical grassland landscape. Huitengxile Grassland is a beautiful alpine meadow with many natural lakes scattered throughout the grassland. The largest wind power plant in Asia also stands in the grassland. 
Among the lakes, Daihai Lake is like a shining pearl inlaid in Wulanchabu, and is the third largest freshwater lake in Inner Mongolia. There are many relics and ruins of fossils, villages and ancient towns, as well as parts of the ancient Great Wall and tombs around the lake. It is only four hours' drive from Beijing and an hour from Datong in Shanxi.


----------



## SutroTower (Jun 25, 2008)

China is un-real!..:master:


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Zhouzhuang (water town), Jiangsu*

*2009.07.02*


















Jiangsu
 

Zhouzhuang (周庄) is a town in Jiangsu province. It is located within Kunshan county-level city, 30 km southeast of Suzhou.
Zhouzhuang is a popular tourist destination. It is one of the most famous water townships in China, noted for its profound cultural background, the well preserved ancient residential houses, the elegant watery views and the strong local colored traditions and customs. It has been called the "Venice of the East".
Zhouzhuang is surrounded and divided by lakes and rivers. 14 stone bridges cross the rivers, showing distinctive views of the water-town. The Twin Bridges, which comprise of Shide Bridge and Yongan Bridge, are the most famous and are considered the symbol of Zhouzhuang. 
In the Spring and Autumn Period (770 BC-476 BC), Zhouzhuang was a part of the fief Yaocheng and called Zhenfengli. After being donated to Full Fortune (Quanfu) Temple by Zhou Digong, a very devout Buddhist, in 1086 during the Northern Song Dynasty (960-1127), Zhouzhuang got its present name as a memorial of the donor. In an area of half a square kilometer (124 acres), 60 percent of the Zhouzhuang's structures were built during the Ming and Qing dynasties, which is from 1368 to 1911.


----------



## Sysbase (Dec 24, 2008)

I forget how majestic China really is... thanks for the great photo's!


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Moon Bay, Sanqing Mountain, Jiangxi*

*2009.07.03*

 


 


 

Jiangxi


Sanqing Mountain is situated on the boundary of Dexing City and Yushan County in the north of Jiangxi Province. Covering an area of 229 square kilometers, it is famed for the three main peaks, Yujing, Yuxu and Yuhua, which look like the Sanging (three pure) Taoist deities sitting side by side on the summit. Yujing, at an elevation of 1,816 meters above sea level is the highest peak. Sanqing Mountain gone through enormous changes in the geological history, Summits and peaks towering stature, formed a unique granite landscape. After 1400 million years of geology movement, there formed the matchless granite peak group landscape. Peculiar stone, together with ancient tree and famous flower, stream and waterfall, cloud sea and fog billow are called the Four Wonderful in nature.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Catholic Church in Jilin city, Jilin*

*2009.07.04*

 


 

Jilin


More info and panoramic view ---> http://www.360cities.net/image/jilin-1


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Hun River banks, Shenyang, Liaoning*

*2009.07.05*



Liaoning


The Hun He (渾河) is a river in Liaoning Province, China, and one of the tributaries of the Liao River. The Hun river was formerly known as Shen River (瀋水). Several major cities are located on the Hun He (which translates as "the muddy river"), including the provincial capital Shenyang and Fushun.
Shenyang is located to the north of Hun River (named Shen Shui River in the ancient time), and the ancient Chinese traditionally called the north of a river "yang". So the city got its name as Shenyang. Shenyang is an ancient city with a long history. Back to more than 7,200 years ago, ancestors of the mankind lived and multiplied on this beautiful land.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Hac Sa Beach, Coloane Island, Macau*

*2009.07.06*









Macau


Made up of three islands, Macau is blessed with a selection of beaches. One of the best, on the furthest Island of Coloane, is Hac Sa Beach, meaning black sand beach. 
The beach itself is around four kilometres long, meaning you won’t find your nose in someone else’s swimsuit, and also has a convincing selection of amenities. Beach bars, picnic places, as well as hire facilities for water-skis and other water-bound activities make Hac Sa a popular location for sun-seekers. 
Another reason for the beaches popularity is the location of the famous Fernando’s restaurant, which spills onto the beach. Arguably, serving the best Portuguese food outside of the home-country, Fernando’s has garnered an excellent reputation for its laidback nature, friendliness and outstanding food.


----------



## koogle (Jan 24, 2007)

beautiful pictures and a wonderful country. thanks so much for sharing, please don't stop. keep up the good work!


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Tengger Desert, near Shapotou, Ningxia*

*2009.07.07*



Ningxia


The Tengger Desert (腾格里沙漠) covers about 42,000 square kilometers. It's the fourth largest desert in china. Located mostly at Alashan plain in Inner Mongolia, it joins the border of Ningxia at Zhongwei county. The narrowest part of the desert is only a little over 20 kilometers, making it possible for a hike across the desert.
Ningxia is a relatively dry, desert-like region. There is significant irrigation in order to support the growing of wolfberries (a commonly consumed fruit throughout the region).


----------



## JAVA COFFEE (Dec 18, 2007)

Amazing.........thanks for sharing n keep posting!!!


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Jigzhi Town, Qinghai*

*2009.07.08*



Qinghai


Jigzhi is the name of a town and county located in Guoluo Tibetan Autonomous prefecture, Qinghai province.


----------



## yellow15 (Mar 27, 2007)

beautiful photos!!


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Confucian pagoda in Dangjia village, Hancheng, Shaanxi*

*2009.07.09*









Shaanxi


The Yellow river, the second longest in China, billows through the Shanxi-Shaanxi canyons. On its west bank in Shaanxi is an historical city, Hancheng, birthplace of Sima Qian, inaugurator of Chinese biography. Within the city limits is a village with a 670-year history, Dangjia.
Dangjia Village is located in a long, narrow gourd-shaped valley. Viewed from aloft, it appears as a vista of 120 quadrangles built with celadon brick walls and black tile roofs. The Bishui River south of the village flows leisurely towards the Yellow River just 3.5 kilometers east. Bounded by the Liangshan Mountains to the west and the Yellow River to the east, the village sits on a high terrace in the valley that faces the sun but is sheltered from wind, so is virtually dustless. The valley beneath it makes for easy draining. There have been no floods in Dangjia for hundreds of years.
It was in 1331 that the Dang clan ancestors first claimed sanctuary from famine in the valley. They dug out cave dwellings and farmed for living. After 100 years, the Jia clan ancestors came to the village to do business and married into the Dang clan, bringing a second surname to the vicinity. The two clans ran businesses together right through to the Qing Dynasty, when Dangjia entered its “golden age” and villagers embarked on large-scale building for more than 100 years. During its period of prosperity, Dangjia had hundreds of quadrangles and 11 ancestral temples and Bodhisattva shrines. Today, the village has 320 households and a population of over 1,400. In recent years, it has been named an Historical and Cultural Relic and placed within the provincial protection program. Dangjia has also been included in an international traditional dwelling research project. 
The Qing Dynasty-built Wenxing Pavilion in the southeast part of the village is the most obvious landmark in Dangjia. Since the village rises higher to the northwest, the pavilion was built as a geomantic omen to balance the terrain.


----------



## SutroTower (Jun 25, 2008)

tanks for sharing those interesting places! :cheers:


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Liugong Island, Weihai Bay, Shandong*

*2009.07.10*



Shandong


Liugong Island (刘公岛) is a small island located on the northeastern edge of Shandong Peninsula, at the mouth of Weihai Bay. It is known as the "birthplace of China's first navy".
From wikipedia:
_Liugong Island is located about 4 kilometers from the city of Weihai. It has an area 3.15 square kilometers, with a maximum length of 4.08 kilometers (in east-western direction) and a maximum width of 1.5 kilometers. The coastline has a total length of 14.93 kilometers. In general, the terrain of the island slopes down from the north to the south. With an altitude of 153 meters, Qiding Mountain, is the highest point of the island. Its northern slope is made up of cliffs, whereas the southern side of the hill slopes down more gently. More than half the of island's area (about 1.8 square kilometers) is covered by forest, predominantly consisting of black pine trees. The forest is protected by a national forestry park._


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Amazing Hun River banks. Regards.*


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Yangshan Deep-water Harbour, Shanghai*

*2009.07.11*



Shanghai


The Yangshan deep-water port (洋山深水港) is a new port in Hangzhou Bay south of Shanghai. Built to circumvent growth limitations for the Port of Shanghai as a result of shallow waters, it allows berths with depths of up to 15 metres to be built, and is capable of handling the largest container ships today. The port achieves this by building on the offshore islands of Greater and Lesser Yangshan (part of the Zhoushan archipelago), which have been amalgamated by land reclamation and connected to the mainland via the Donghai Bridge, the latter of which was opened on 1 December 2005 as the third-longest bridge in the world at 32.5 km in length.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Duobao Buddhist Pagoda at Wangu Temple, Luyu Village, Yongji District, Yuncheng, Shanxi*

*2009.07.12*

 







Shanxi


This pagoda, located on a slope of Zhongtiao Mountains some ten kilometers southwest of the county town of Yongii, is said to have been constructed in 1586 during the reign of Emperor Wanli of the Ming Dynasty. 
The pagoda is octagonal, each side on the ground floor is 4.41 meters long. The room on the first storey has a dome ceiling with a small hole opening to the upper floor, but most of the time the hole was covered by a board and there were no stairs or ladder for people to ascend. Along the inside walls winding staircases were installed to connect the rooms on each storey. There probably used to be floor slabs for placing statues of Buddha and other objects, but they are not there anymore.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Litang, Sichuan*

*2009.07.13*






Sichuan


Litang, also Lithang, (理塘), is the county seat of Litang County, in western Sichuan Province, south-west China. It is also part of the ancient and historic Tibetan province of Kham. The town has a population of about 50,000 and is a major center of Tibetan culture in Kham and at an elevation of 4000m (13,123 ft) is one of the highest in the world. Several Dalai Lamas where born here and lived in the local monastery located just outside the town on a hillside. Litang is a bustling little place with colorful street life thanks to the nomadic shepherds and Tibetan people coming here to sell and buy their products. The older parts are situated on the hill slopes to the east, while busy construction work is extending the place into the surrounding grassy plains. The vast majority of the population is ethnically Tibetan and bi-lingual but most signage is in Mandarin. The closest thing to big city ementities is Kangding 8-9 hours to the east over several breathtaking and dangerous passes.


----------



## Escalabitano (Jun 12, 2009)

Impressive country!


----------



## harsh1802 (Apr 17, 2006)

Nice thread. Cool!


----------



## gonard (Mar 23, 2009)

Great pics!! I spent a few days in Litang in 07, it was awesome, and really hard to make myself get on the bus and leave!


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Amazing Yangshan Deep-water Harbour. Good photos. Regards.*


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Mt. Panshan Scenic Area, Tianjin*

*2009.07.14*












Tianjin
 

Covering an area of 106 square kilometers (about 26193 acres), Mt. Panshan Scenic Area is located in Jixian County, 110 kilometers (68.4 miles) away from Tianjin, 88 kilometers (54.7 miles) away from Beijing. As the name suggests, the scenic area is mainly Mt Panshan–oriented. Endowed with natural beauty and a historical heritage, Mt Panshan is known as 'The First Mountain East of Beijing' and is listed as one of the top fifteen mountains in China.
The mountain acquired its present name, early in the Eastern Han (25-220). Taizong , the second emperor of the Tang Dynasty (618-907), was prodigal of his praise of its scenery on his chance visit when he led the army in a campaign. Seventy-two temples, thirteen pagodas and numerous Xanadus and towers were built on the mountain in the Ming Dynasty (1368-1644) and the Qing Dynasty (1644-1911). Qianlong, a brilliant and wise Qing Dynasty emperor was so impressed that he made thirty or so visits and wrote 1366 poems to express his admiration of the area. In the first half of the twentieth century, the whole resort all fell to ruin due to hostilities and neglect. It has undergone a process of restoration since the 1990s and is now regaining its fame.
It is famous for jade pine trees, strange and astonishing peaks, clear waters, grotesquely shaped rocks and clusters of ancient temples. On the mountaintop, numerous pines hide the sky from view and block out the sunshine. Rugged rocks in a variety of shapes, some of which resemble a toad, a general or a boa, will greet you in the middle of the mountain. At its foot, clear water splashes on the rocks. The mountain consists of five peaks, with the main one, Guayue (Moon Hanging) Peak. Although Guayue Peak is only 857 meters (2811.7 feet) above sea level, to the north it is possible to see a section of the Great Wall while to the west Mt Taihang can be seen.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Zhangmu, China-Nepal Border, Tibet*

*2009.07.15*




 


 


 


 


 

Tibet


Zhangmu Town lies in the southern piedmont of the median Himalayas, about 776 km. (482 mi.) away from the capital of Tibet, Lhasa. It also borders Nepal to the south. Sino-Nepal Friendship Bridge is only 10 more km. (6 miles) away and another 100 km. (62 miles)'s drive will lead you into the capital of Nepal, Katmandu. After the drudgery of the Sino-Nepal Road, Zhangmu Town is a most welcome sight both for tourists and traders alike. Much is supposedly owed to nearby Mt. Everest, the highest peak in the world. Travelers come mainly for climbing up the lofty mountain, appreciating the heavenly sights, or pilgrimage at its holiness. However, for the particular location, Zhangmu Town itself can form an interesting array of scenery for the visitors.
At the altitude of about 2300 m. (7,546ft.) and with the subtropical climate, Zhangmu Town is mild and humid, which can be an extravagant hope for the common dry and cold Tibetan area. The natural scenery there is very charming. It is absolutely embraced by wondrous mountains, flexural rivers, lush pines and flourishing flowers almost all the year round. Along the winding road in the middle of peaks and gorges, you will be unconsciously assailed by the fulgurous waterfalls, enjoying another tasty variety from the eternally snow-covered Himalayas.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Lama Mountain, near Fengning, Hebei*

*2009.08.07*

 


 



Photos by MRP46

Hebei
 

Lama Mountain Scenic Spot is located 28 kilometers to the north of Fengning County, Hebei Province. There are many marvelous landscapes such as Xuanbi Chan Cave, Anma Stone Inscription, Lama Temple, Shenpi Stone, Pagoda on the Peak, etc.
After observing the Lama Mountain, some experts discovered that in the early time of the Quatemary Period 2 million years ago, the drumlins are distributed over the area of the peaks of the mountain, the ridges of the mountain and the foot of the mountain, which is rarely seen in the world.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Red Stone Gorge, Yuntaishan Geopark, Henan*

*2009.08.08*



























Henan


The Mount Yuntaishan Global Geopark of China is located north of Jiaozuo City, in the southern foothills of Taihangshan Mountains. With a total area of approximately 556 km2, the Geopark is characterized by its rifting tectonics, and spectacular landscapes formed by hydrodynamic processes, in combination with its natural ecologic and cultural relic scenery.
The Geopark is divided into five parts: Yuntaishan, Shennongshan, Qinglongxia, Fenglinxia, and Qingtianhe scenic areas. Tourist attractions within the Geopark include the hanging springs and waterfalls of the Yuntaishan area, the gorges and mountain streams of the Qinglongxia area, the towering rock walls of the Fenglinxia area, the crystal clear waters of the Qingtianhe River, the Dragon Crest Ridge of the Shennongshan Mountain. All of these provide the spectacularly scenic views for tourists to enjoy during their visit to the Mount Yuntaishan Geopark.
Covering an area of 190sqm, Yuntaishan is composed of many sightseeing places, such as Tanpu Gorge, Quanpu Gorge, Red Stone Gorge, Zifang Lake, Macaque Valley etc. Covered with luxuriant original forest, Yuntai Mountain has several deep valleys and ponds, myriad waterfalls and springs, picturesque perilous cliffs and peaks, which compose the unique scenery of Yuntai Mountain. Yuntai Mountain is famous for its grotesque hill, which extends as far as eyes can see.
Red Stone Gorge is on the south side of the ZiFang Lake, stretching some 1.5Km. It is called "Red Stone Gorge" because the stones here are red!
The only complain is that there are just too many tourists. Most of them are locals. Records show that Red Stone Gorge have had regular human visitors since as early as Ming period.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Yangtze River, view from Zixi Pavillion, Yichang, Hubei*

*2009.08.09*



Hubei


Lying on the northern bank of the Yangtze River, Yichang covers an area of about 21,000 square kilometers (8,108 square miles). It is an ancient city and its history can be traced back for 4,000 years. During what is known as its Spring and Autumn Periods (770 BC-476 BC), Yichang was regarded as a city of great strategic importance. 
Now, after thousands of years' development, the city stands out with its various unique characteristics. Located in the middle of China, Yichang is the transportation center which connects the eastern and the western parts of China.
Yichang has abundant water resources and it is lauded as the largest hydroelectric base in the world, indeed it is a bright pearl shining on the Yangtze River. The river runs through the city center and the Gezhouba Water Conservancy Project and Three Gorges Dam Project are located there.


----------



## xavarreiro (May 30, 2009)

beautiful


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Xingkai Lake, Heilongjiang*

*2009.08.10*


photo from Flickr, by rhysinchina

Heilongjiang


Xingkai Lake is a boundary lake between China and Russia, with the northern 1/3 part belonging to China, and the remaining southern part belongs to Russia. Xingkai Lake came into existence when the ground opened, caused by violent volcanic eruptions in the Tertiary Period. It has an area of 4,380 km2. The mesmerizing waves stretching off into the horizon on this borderless lake are responsible for creating stunning views with a primitive natural charm. All the visitors who come to this lake are left with a sense of wonderment and awe at such natural beauty. The broad water area, and lush grass surrounding the lake offer an ideal habitat for important animal and plant species. Including some of Chinas and Russia’s rare and precious bird species, such as the swan, red-crowned crane, and mandarin duck.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*View of Sanya, View From Lu Hui Tou Park, Hainan*

*2009.08.11*




 

Hainan


Sanya (三亚) is the southernmost city in Hainan province. It has an area of 1919.6 square km and a population of 536,000 (2006). After Haikou, it is the second most populous city of the island. Sanya is renowned for its tropical climate and is a popular tourist destination. It is also the focus city for China's Utsul Muslims.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*"Tits" Hills, near Zhenfeng, Guizhou*

*2009.08.12*



Guizhou


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*View of Yangshuo, Guangxi*

*2009.08.13*



Guangxi


Yangshuo lies in the northeast of Guangxi Province and to the southeast of Guilin City. The special geography gives it breath-taking beauty while over 1,400 years of history bless it with a deep traditional culture. The diverse ethnic minority groups including Hui, Zhuang, Yao and others, enrich it with special folk cultures represented by their various festivals; while many foreign residents add exotic flavors to its fascination.
The famous Li River traverses the county and brings it the most beautiful scenery. Along the extremely pure river, thousands of hills stand in different poses and with different expressions, such as Moon Hill, Mural Hill and Schoolboy Hill which is the natural stage of the world famous opera 'Impression on Sanjie Liu'. Sanjie Liu is a fairy singer in the legend of the Zhuang minority group. Big Banyan, a huge tree with a history of over 1,400 years, is said to be the place where her love story happened. The 'Little Li River'- the Yulong River – is a paradise for a cruise because of its green hills, silky water and ancient bridges. You can also go to Xanadu, a primitive minority village full of folk culture and tranquil rurality.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Xiangzi Brigde, Chaozhou, Guangdong*

*2009.08.14*

 


 


 


 





 




Guangdong


Located in the north of the Delta of the Hanjiang River, Chaozhou city is one of the famous historic cities. It had been the location of Lu Administration, prefecture and capital of dynasties of past ages. It was named Chaozhou originally in the Sui Dynasty (591 AD). Chaozhou City is surrounded by the Golden Mountain, the Silver Mountain and Hanshan Mountain. The Hanjiang River flows through the city.
There are more than 700 cultural relics in Chaozhou now. One of the main historic sites is the Xiangzi Bridge, which is a key cultural relic site under the state protection and one of the top four ancient bridges, the other three are the Zhaozhou Bridge, the Luoyang Bridge and the Lugou Bridge


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

I'll stay in England for 10 days. See u next August 26th. z0rg will post new photos everyday until then.


----------



## annawei (Aug 15, 2009)

Beijing Has so many places of interests.I hope i can have a long vacation in the coming year.


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

*Lixian, Li County, Gansu*

*2009.08.15*




















Gansu


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

*New York New York Tower, Chongqing*

*2009.08.16*






























Chongqing


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

*Chongwu Beach, Quanzhou, Fujian*

*2009.08.17*










Fujian


----------



## alanyan (Aug 10, 2009)

It's so beautiful. I love China.


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

*Temple of Heaven, Beijing*

*2009.08.18*


















































Beijing


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

*Taiping Lake, Anhui*

*2009.08.19*




















Anhui


----------



## Kintoy (Apr 20, 2009)

*Shanghai*

Jin Mao and Shanghai World Financial Center










Oriental Pearl TV Tower


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Yangtze River, Yunnan Province


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Wuxi


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*View of Guangzhou from Baiyun Shan (White Cloud Mountain), Guangdong*

 




Guangdong


Guangzhou, the South Gate of China, is a prosperous metropolis full of vigor. Guangzhou is the capital city of Guangdong, and the center of its political, economic, scientific, educational and cultural life. Sui (Ears of Rice) is short for Guangzhou and the City of Ram (Yang Cheng) is also an alias of Guangzhou.
From ancient times, White Cloud Mountain has been one of the most famous spots of natural beauty in Guangzhou, and it's still known as the First Spectacular Scene of Guangzhou. Every time the sun shines after the rain, and through late spring, a wreath of airy clouds circles the mountains. This is how White Cloud Mountain has won its name, and its reputation as a marvelous spectacle of nature. The fierce differentiation of rocks, and the different ways in which erosion has affected them, has caused White Cloud Mountain a crisscross network of gullies. So its relative height is now about 100 meters (109 yards). The quiet and secluded environment of the valley has made White Cloud Mountain a haven of peace from the big city.


----------



## phomasate (Sep 21, 2009)

The best that go together.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Baita (White Pagoda) Temple, Wuwei, Gansu*

 


 










Gansu


The temple, where a historic meeting on the destiny of Tibet was once held, is home to 108 white pagodas. In 1247, Sagya Pandit Gonggar Gyamcan, a Tibetan religious leader, met the Mongol Prince Gotan at the temple and held talks on Tibetan submission to the Mongols. On the basis of this meeting, China maintains that, in spite of the intervening dynastic changes and revolutions, Tibet has been under its jurisdiction ever since.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Ten Thousand Buddhas Monastery, outside of Fuzhou, Fujian*

 


 


 


 

Fujian


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Monorail in Chongqing*

 

Chongqing

 

_From wikipedia_
The Chongqing Metro (CRT) is a monorail system in Chongqing, the first of its kind in China and the only metro transit system in western China. It currently only has one operating line, line 2, and it runs through three administrative districts (Yuzhong, Jiulongpo, and Dadukou). The metro serves transportation in the city's main business and public districts. The track length is 19.15 km.
It is a unique metro system in China. Due to Chongqing's surrounding geography as a hilly city, this metro system is for the most part elevated above streets, although a 2.2 km section is underground, including 3 of its 18 stations. The system also employs vehicles with strong climbing capabilities. It can transport 30,000 passengers per hour per direction.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Qianmen Street, Beijing*




 







Beijing


Located at the center of Beijing near Tiananmen Square, Qianmen Street, no more than 2 km long, has been a prosperous area for more than 600 years and has accumulated some long-standing stores. Many well-known Chinese stores started their operations there. The reconstruction project aims to preserve the Qianmen Street's history in its entirety.
Qianshi hutong--the narrowest hutong in Beijing--is located there. At its narrowest place the alley is only 40 cm wide. More than 100 years ago, it was the biggest market for silver and coins in China. To prevent theft, the hutong was built narrow so that escape routes could easily be blocked.
The new Qianmen Street has kept its traditional Chinese elements of decoration style and architectural structure after the renovations, continuing its classical theme.


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

Mudu,a historical town of Suzhou.


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

Bogda Shan range, Xinjiang, 5500 meters








(wiki)


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Jiuhua village, Mount Jiuhua, Anhui*



Anhui
 

Jiuhua Mountain is famous not only for its Buddhism relics, but also for its beautiful scenery. In an area of 120 square kilometres, it's full ol marvellous ridges and peaks, exotic-shaped stones, gushing fountains, flying waterfalls, and clear streams. Birds sing accompanying the beating of bell and drum. Fog and pines set each other off beautifully. 
Jiuhua Town is composed of Jiuhua village, Longshe countryside and Yingfan district. The town governs 5 districts and 15 villages, with an area of 78.3 square kilometer and population of 7.900 people.


----------



## stewie1980 (Nov 7, 2007)

Cloudy day on Lantau island









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stewie1980/3693345627/in/set-72157621035636610/


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Da Ming Mountain, near LinAn, Zhejiang*

 





 










Zhejiang


Located in Zhejiang Province, Daming mountain can be compared to Yellow Mountain for wonderful views and scenery; however it will be much cheaper and closer to Shanghai and Hangzhou, being only about 2.5 hrs from Hangzhou.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Shilin (Stone Forest), near Kunming, Yunnan*

 


 


 


 


 


 


 

Yunnan
 

Shilin, literally "Stone Forest", is a notable set of karst formations in Shilin Yi Autonomous County, in the Yunnan province of southwest China, approximately 85 km from the city of Kunming. The tall rocks seem to emanate from the ground in the manner of stalagmites, with many looking like trees made of stone, creating the illusion of a forest made of stone.
Shilin National Park covers an area of 350 square km and is divided into seven scenic areas with names like Greater & Lesser Stone Forests, Naigu Stone Forest, Zhiyun Cave, Qifeng Cave, Lake Changhu (literally "Long Lake"), Lake Yuehu (literally "Moon Lake") and the waterfalls of "Da Dieshui". The formations are believed to be over 270 million years old. They are a tourist attraction for both foreign and domestic tourists, with bus tours taking tourists there from Kunming. There are also hotels in the area.


----------



## chenium (Jul 21, 2004)

Unbelievable!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really awesome photos from China :cheers:


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Bezeklik Thousand Buddha Caves, Xinjiang*

 


 


 


 


 

Xinjiang


The Bezeklik Thousand Buddha Caves (柏孜克里千佛洞) are complex of Buddhist cave grottos dating from the 5th to the 9th centuries between the cities of Turpan and Shanshan (Loulan) at the north-east of the Taklamakan Desert near the ancient ruins of Gaochang in the Mutou Valley, a gorge in the Flaming Mountains. They are high on the cliffs of the west Mutou Valley under the Flaming Mountains.
There are 77 rock-cut caves at the site. Most have rectangular spaces with rounded arch ceilings often divided into four sections, each with a mural of Buddha. The effect is of entire ceiling covers with hundreds of Buddha murals. Some ceilings are painted with a large Buddha surrounded by other figures, including Indians, Persians and Europeans. The quality of the murals vary with some being artistically naive while others are masterpieces of religious art.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Nyang River Valley, near Baiba, Tibet*

 


 


 

Tibet


The Nyang River (also transliterated as Niyang or Nanpan) is a major river in south-west Tibet and the longest tributary of the Yarlung Tsangpo river.
The Nyang has a length of 307.5 km and originates at 5,000 meters above the sea level from the Cuomuliangla, west of the Mila Mountain. The river joins the Yarlung Tsangpo in Cemeng, Nyingchi, 2,580 meters below its source. With an average flow of 538 cubic meters per minute, it has an aquatic power potential of 2.08 million kilowatts. Its largest tributary is the Ba River.
According to a Chinese government website aimed at investors, the Niyang River valley has an area of 24,800 km², including 117 km² of cultivated land, 140 km² of usable wasteland, 16,500 km² of forestry land, and 8,000 km² of usable grassland. It is also reported to contain 1,500 kinds of wild animals and plants, 310,000,000 million m³ of wood reserves and 18 million kw of hydroenergy resources.


----------



## PlayasCity (Aug 10, 2008)

Happy Birthday China...


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Xikai Church, Tianjin*




 


 










Tianjin


The Xikai Church, also called the French Church, is a famous Catholic church in Tianjin City. It is located at the area of Old Xikai out of Yuanqiangzi River, Dushan Road, Bingjiang Street in Heping District, Tianjin City.
The existing buildings, constructed by French Catholicism, include the catholic chief church built in 1914 and the cathedral built in 1917. The whole church follows the European style, adopting French Romanesque architecture technique. The church takes up an area of 1,585 square meters, and is 45 meters high. It has a long cross-shaped layout. There are three tall towers standing at the apexes of a triangle, at the front and the back of the church. The pedestals of the towers are built by laying yellow and red bricks, with emerald cyrtostyle spires at the top. There are semicircular arched windows below the eaves. There are three corridors inside with luxury colored frescoes on the inner wall.
The Xikai Church is the largest church in Tianjin, and it can accommodate many adherents. Now it is still the local center of Catholic activities.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Muni Valley, Sichuan*

 


 

Sichuan


Huanglong National Scenic Area is located in northern Sichuan Province, west-central China, in the southern part of the Min Shan Range about 230 kilometers north of Chengdu. The Scenic Area is divided between two sites: Huanglong valley, 45 km northeast of Songpan town, which also includes the whole Fujiang river catchment above Shijiabao village; and the Muni valley, 15 km south-west of Songpan, which includes the catchments of the Zhaga travertine waterfall and the Erdaohai mineral lakes.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Marco Polo Statue, Zhangye, Gansu*

 


 


 


 

Gansu
 

Zhangye is located in far western Gansu province. In the north it borders Inner Mongolia and in the south Qinghai. It has a large area of 42,000 km² and is blessed with numerous streams, abundant sunlight and fertile soil, making it an important agricultural center for Gansu and all of China.
Zhangye is in the center of the Hexi Corridor. The area was the frontier for much of China's history, forming a natural passage to the Central Asian portion of the empire. In fact, the name Zhangye (lit. "to extend the arm") is an abbreviation of 张国臂掖，以通西域 (lit. To extend the arm of the country, through to the Western). During the Western Han dynasty, Chinese armies were often engaged against the Xiongnu in this area. It was also an important section of the Silk Road.
The city was formerly known as Ganzhou (甘州), a name retained both in the municipal region seat Ganzhou District and the Gan of the province of Gansu. In The Travels of Marco Polo, Marco Polo describes spending a year in a city called Campichu, which has been identified with Ganzhou (Zhangye). Impressed by the magnificent architecture of the Giant Buddha Temple and by the prosperity of Zhangye city, lived there for more than a year.


----------



## iownyou (Jun 10, 2009)

i am higly interested in going to china for a trip. i am not really looking to visit major cities but mostly rural areas and historical areas i love the pictures i see on this thread. i would like to spend couple months i china and travel all over it. does anyone have any idea how and who i should use to get araund? i dont speak any chinese


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Chengtou Waterfall at Ruyuan Grand Canyon, Shaoguan, Guangdong*

 


 


 


 

Guangdong
 


Shaoguan Municipality is located in the north of Guangdong Province. It is called the northern gateway to Guangdong. 
Shaoguan is a key forest zone in China, a center of timber forest, water-source forest, natural forest and a key center of bamboo of Guangdong, and an ecological barrier for the Pearl River Delta. 
The canyon, one of the quartz sandstone canyon landforms, is 15 kilometer long, more than 300 meters deep. The bottom of the canyon is smooth and the Hukou Waterfall washes the valley bottom from more than 200 meters of disconnected precipices directly, creating the impressive Chengtou Waterfall. There is a “sky ladder” with 1386 stone steps reaching the bottom at a bevel of 50 degrees.


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

iownyou said:


> i am higly interested in going to china for a trip. i am not really looking to visit major cities but mostly rural areas and historical areas i love the pictures i see on this thread. i would like to spend couple months i china and travel all over it. does anyone have any idea how and who i should use to get araund? i dont speak any chinese


chinese young generation more or less can speak english.
if you like histrical places,you can vist shanxi(陕西)province,shanxi (山西)province,henan(河南) province,and beijing,xi'an is a must see.
if you like culture places,hangzhou(杭州),nanjing(南京),beijing.
in fact every province has a lot to see, you can buy a guide book,that's a lot of help.


----------



## iownyou (Jun 10, 2009)

oliver999 said:


> chinese young generation more or less can speak english.
> if you like histrical places,you can vist shanxi(陕西)province,shanxi (山西)province,henan(河南) province,and beijing,xi'an is a must see.
> if you like culture places,hangzhou(杭州),nanjing(南京),beijing.
> in fact every province has a lot to see, you can buy a guide book,that's a lot of help.


well i am just thinking of showing up at beijin or honk kong and just go were the wind takes me i want to travel every part of china


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

I am going to Hong Kong next wednesday


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*The Yellow River near Bingling Temple, Lanzhou, Gansu*

 

Gansu
 

The Bingling Temple is a series of grottoes filled with Buddhist sculpture carved into natural caves and caverns in a canyon along the Yellow River. It lies just north of where the Yellow River empties into the Liujiaxia Reservoir. Administratively, the site is in Yongjing County of Linxia Hui Autonomous Prefecture in Gansu province, some 100 km southeast of Lanzhou.
The site is extremely remote and can only be reached during summer and fall by boat via the Liujiaxia Reservoir. Boats leave from from near the Liujiaxia Dam in Liujiaxia City (Yongjing County's county seat), and sometimes also from other docks on the reservoir. The rest of the year, the site is inaccessible, as there are no roads in the area.


----------



## iownyou (Jun 10, 2009)

HKG said:


> I am going to Hong Kong next wednesday


if thats your real picture i might have to come and meet you and use you as my personal guide


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Sunlight Rock, Gulangyu Island, Xiamen, Fujian*

 


 


 


 




View from Sunlight Rock

 


 

Fujian


Gulangyu Island is located just southwest of Xiamen City. Visitors can reach it by steamship from Xiamen City in about 5 minutes. Gulangyu Island is renowned for its delicate natural beauty, its ancient relics, and its varied architecture. The island is on China's list of National Scenic Spots and also ranks at the top of the list of the ten most-scenic areas in Fujian Province.
During the Ming Dynasty (1368-1644), the island was called 'Yuanshazhou Island'. It got its present name from the huge reef surrounding it. When the tide comes in, the waves pound the reef and it sounds like the beating of a drum. The island came to be named 'Gulang'. Gu in Chinese means 'drum', and Lang, 'waves'.
Among the many scenic spots on the island, the most attractive are Sunlight Rock and the Shuzhuang Garden.
Located in the south-central part of the island, Sunlight Rock is the island's highest point with an altitude of 92.7 meters (304 feet). Though it may not rank with high mountain peaks, it appears superb and grand when seen from afar. The name comes from a sun-shaped formation in the granite. When the sun rises, the morning light illuminates the granite in Sunlight Temple and the rocks are bathed with sunlight.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Changshou Lake, Chongqing*

 





 


 


 

Chongqing


Changshou Lake is a man-made lake with another name Shizitun (Lion Beach) Reservoir in Changshou, Chongqing. In the purpose of generating electric power, four hydraulic power stations were built after the dam construction had been completed in the 1950s. Since then a state farm was set up for fishery and horticulture as well as animal husbandry. Its surface area is 60 km² with an irrigation area amounting to 248 km². There are many islands within the lake.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Prince Gong's Mansion, Beijing*

 


 


 


 


 


 

Beijing
 

Prince Gong's Mansion is Beijing's largest and the best preserved Qing Dynasty (1644-1911) princely mansion and is located at Qianhai Xijie to the north of Shichahai. This fine example of ancient Chinese architecture with its cultural connotations is important not only for its aesthetic value but as an asset to those who wish to study the lifestyle of the privileged classes in the feudal society of a bygone era; it also has an interesting history.
The mansion was constructed around the year 1777 and was originally the private residence of Heshen. A member of the imperial guard, the handsome and intelligent twenty-five year old Heshen came to the attention of the Qing Dynasty Emperor Qianlong (1736-1796). Before long Heshen was promoted to positions normally occupied by the most experienced officials, including those controlling finance and the appointment of civil servants; thus enabling him to acquire great wealth. The aging Qinglong did nothing to curb Heshen's corruption but his successor, Emperor Jiaqing (1796-1820), had Heshen executed and his property, which was assessed at over 800 million ounces of silver, was confiscated. The mansion was passed to Prince Qing in 1799. Eventually Emperor Xianfeng (1851-1862) transferred the ownership to Prince Gong and it is his name that was to become that of the mansion.
The dwelling is a traditional courtyard mansion of a style that was so popular in imperial Beijing. The complex covers a total area of 60,000 square meters (14.9 acres). Just over half of this is the residential portion, while the remainder is devoted to an ornamental garden to the rear.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Qiyunshan Mountain Scenic Zone, Anhui*



Anhui


Qiyunshan Mountain scenic zone is located in the west of Xiuning County of Anhui province, which is roughly 15 kilometers away from downtown of Xiuning county, and 33 kilometers away from Huangshan Mountain. Anhui-Jiangxi Railway goes across Qiyunshan Town. According to the record of Qiyunshanzhi, the peaks of Qiyunshan Mountain were densely and closely surrounded by the mist, fogs and clouds, and all was white, so it was also called Baiyue, which in English is the White Mountain.
The total area of scenic area is 110 square kilometers. There are 36 unique peaks, 44 strange rocks, 18 deep caves, 16 pavilions or dais, 5 stone bridges, 33 temples, 537 stone carvings and stele inscriptions, 14 pools and ponds and so on.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Dongji Islands, Zhejiang*

 


 





 


 


 

Zhejiang


The Dongji group has 28 islands, including four that are inhabited, plus numerous reefs. The population is about 6,500, mostly living on the island of Miaozihu where the administration is located. The three other larger islands open to tourists are Huangxing, Qingbang and Dongfushan.
In August 2005, a group of British visitors, most of them elderly, arrived at some small islands on the eastern edge of Zhoushan Archipelago. They didn’t come as tourists. They came with flowers to remember their family members or their comrades-in-arms who died in a tragedy that occurred in the nearby waters more than half a century ago. They came to express thanks to islanders (or to their descendants) who risked their lives to save British troops in World War II.
These isles are collectively called the Dongji Islands. They are the easternmost inhabited islands where China first meets the sun every day. At dawn October 2, 1942, Dongji islanders heard huge explosions and shouts of drowning men to the northeast. They set sail and found many struggling men in the waters around a sinking Japanese transport ship, the Lisbon Maru.
The ship, carrying 1,800 captured British troops from Hong Kong to Japan, had been mistakenly torpedoed by the American submarine the USS Grouper. As the ship was going down, the Japanese abandoned ship and tried to drown all the POWs. Some British soldiers broke out of the holds where they were imprisoned but they were fired on by the Japanese.
The islanders bravely rescued 384 British POWs and gave them their clothing and food, which were in short supply during the war. However, the Japanese recaptured all but three men, who were concealed in a cave on the coast. Those three were eventually returned to London.
In gratitude, the British government of Hong Kong gave a motorized fishing launch to the people of Dongji in 1949 and invited the key rescuers to settle in Hong Kong. But after a short time in the city, they returned to their home islands - they preferred their simple and rustic lifestyle.
Today, Dongji’s residents live a life that hasn’t changed dramatically. The scenery is serene - stone fishermen’s cottages rise against the hills, with goats scampering about the rocks and seabirds soaring above. The rocky landscape has a Mediterranean look with the stone houses, blue skies and seas crashing in white foam against the rocks.


----------



## Scion (Apr 26, 2008)

:applause: great photos as always! :applause:


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Mekong river, Jinghong, Xishuangbanna Dai Autonomous Prefecture, Yunnan*



Yunnan
 

Xishuangbanna is a region in southern Yunnan, near Burma and the Golden Triangle opium-growing region, known for its tropical forests, green mountains, and ethnic minorities. About a quarter of the people are Dai, another quarter are Han Chinese and the remainder include members of the Miao, Zhuang, Aini, Jinou, Bulang, Lahu and Wa minorities.
Xishuabgbanna means “Twelve Thousand Fields” or “Twelve Principalities.” It was once the center of a kingdom that stretched into Burma, Thailand and Laos. During World War II it was the site of some bombing raids and many of the tribal people fled into Burma, Thailand and Laos. When the Communist took over they region they ended the kingdom. The king became an academic in Kunming. Large numbers of Han Chinese moved in to the area during the Korean War when the region was used to grow rubber trees for the war effort.
The Mekong River is one of the world's great rivers. Originating in Tibet, not far from the source of the Yangtze River, it tumbles down through the Himalayas and southern China into Southeast Asia and flows along the borders of Laos, Burma and Thailand through the heart of the Golden Triangle into Cambodia, where it flows in one direction in the wet season and the opposite direction in the dry season. It finally empties into the South China Sea at the Mekong Delta in Vietnam. Its source in Tibet as not discovered until 1994. 
The Mekong River goes by many names. It is known as Lancang Jiang (Turbulent River) in China, the Mae Nam Khing in Thailand, Myanmar and Laos, Tonle Than (Great Waters) in Cambodia and Cuu Long (Nine Dragons) in Vietnam. It is also known as River of Stone, Dragon Running River, Mother River Khong, and Big Water. 
The Mekong flows through some poorest countries and regions in the world. For many the countries that border it development of the river is vital to the development of the country. China wants to develop the river to help the impoverished Yunnan Province.
The Mekong River Commission (MBC) is an organization with representatives from Cambodia, Thailand, Laos and Vietnam committed to water utilization, basin development and environmental protection. Myanmar and China are not members just observers.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*The ruins of the ancient city of Jiaohe, Turpan, Xinjiang*




 


 


 


 


 

Xinjiang


One of the world's architectural wonders hides in Yarnaz Valley, 10 kilometers (6.2 miles) west of Turpan. Like a willow leaf, the ancient city of Jiaohe (Yarkhoto) with a history of 2300 years lies between two rivers on a loess plateau atop a cliff of over 30 meters (98.4feet). The largest, oldest and best-preserved earthen city in the world, Jiaohe is 1,650 meters (5,413 feet) by 300 meters (984 feet) at its widest; with an area of 220,000 square meters (2,368,168 square feet).
Jiaohe was the capital of the former Cheshi State. An Indian proverb says, 'Intelligence is bound to exist where two rivers meet'. Jiaohe, meaning in Chinese where two rivers meet, is such a place. According to historical records it was home to 700 households, 6500 residents plus 865 soldiers.
Jiaohe distinguishes itself from other ancient cities owing to three features. First, it had only two city gates, the South and East Gates. The main South Gate vanished long ago, leaving a huge breach. The East Gate cut by the cliff was virtually non-existent. Second, the city faces cliffs on three sides, so there are no city walls commonly seen in other ancient cities. Third, all the buildings were dug from earth, and wood was rarely used.


----------



## Kenwen (May 1, 2005)

awsome!!!


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Amne Machin, Qinghai*



Qinghai
 

Amne Machin (or Anye Machin) is one of the highest peaks of a mountain range named Amne Machin Shan and located in west-central China (province of Qinghai). The Amne Machin mountains belong to the Kunlun Shan, a major mountain system in Asia. The peak elevation is estimated to 6,282 metres (20,610 ft). It is ranked number 23 in height among the mountain peaks of China.
The massif had long been considered a sacred mountain and a place of pilgrimage, when before the Communist 'liberation' up to 10,000 Golog Tibetans would make the 120-mile circumambulation of the mountain each year. The first European to describe the mountain was the British explorer Brigadier-General George Pereira on his expedition on foot from Peking to Lhasa of 1921-2, sometimes reckoned one of the great geographical discoveries of the twentieth century. Pereira, who saw Amne Machin from about 70 miles away, thought its "height must be at least 25,000 feet, and might be anything; it dwarfed all other mountains near it."
However, the massif remained unclimbed until 1949.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Tsaparang, Guge, Tibet*

 


 





 





 


 




Tibet
 

Tsaparang was the capital of the ancient kingdom of Guge in the Garuda Valley, through which the upper Sutlej River flows, in Ngari Province of Western Tibet near the border of Ladakh. It is 278 km west of Ali (Shiquanhe) and 26 km west of the 11th century monastery at Thöling, and not far west of Mount Kailash and Lake Manasarovar.
Tsaparang is a huge fortress perched on a pyramid-shaped rock rising about 500 to 600 feet (152 to 183 m) at the end of a long narrow spur. It contains numerous tunnels and caves that have been carved out of the rock. At its base was a village where the common people lived. Above them were two public temples - the Lhakhang Marpo (Red Chapel) and the Lhakhang Karpo (White Chapel), and quarters for the monks. Further up, ascending a twisting stone staircase in a tunnel, were the royal quarters, and at the very top, the summer palace.


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

salute!


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Water Park, Tianjin*

 


 


 


 


 

Tianjin
 

The Tianjin Water Park (天津水上公园) is the largest urban park and recreation area in Tianjin. The park was formally established in 1951, covering an area of 126.71 hectares. The park is one of Tianjin's leading tourist attractions.
The Tianjin Water Park formerly known as "Green Dragon Pond" (青龙潭) prior to its official establishment. Its history can be traced back first century AD. Historically, the site was known for its lush vegetion and natural ecosystems, particular in summer and autumn.
With the establishment of Beiyang University and Nankai University at the turn of the 19th century, the waterways of the park became popular for swimming among academic staff and students during the hot summer months.
The ground-breaking for the Tianjin Water Park occurred on 26 August 1950 and it was officially opened July 1, 1951 to visitors.
The Tianjin Water Park consists of nine islands (Islands 1 - 9) and three lakes (East Lake, West Lake and South Lake). Surrounding the waterways are pathways, pagodas and gardens. The gardens showcase both Chinese and foreign architectural styles.


----------



## corredor06 (Oct 13, 2008)

Great pics of China.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Pel Lhagong (Tagong Lamasery) in Tagong Grassland, Sichuan*










 




*and this is the Tagong Lamasery*




 




Sichuan
 

Tagong in Tibetan means 'the favourite place of the bodhisattva'. Some 110 km northwest of Kangding, at about 3700m, the Tagong Grassland is a vast expanse of meadow lying beneath the sacred Yallah Mountain, and is landmarked by the famous Tagong Lamasery and the golden tower built to commemorate the living buddha, Panchan. The green meadow surrounded by snow-capped peaks and dotted with Tibetan herdsmen and tents.
Tagong is a very wild-west kind of Khampa town, with Tagong village, Tagong Monastery (Lhagong temple), Tagong Pagoda Stupa, Yala Snow-capped Mountain, Tagong Buddhism College etc around. An annual horse racing festival features thousands of local Tibetan herdsmen and Tibetan opera. The festival is held at the beginning of the 8th lunar month in Tagong grassland.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Sakyamuni Pagoda, Yingxian, Shanxi*




 


 


 

*View from the pagoda*



Shanxi


Yingxian Wooden Pagoda was built in 1056 and is the oldest wooden Buddhist pagoda in existence and is located in the town of Yingxian 75km (47 miles) south of Datong. At a height of 67 meters (220ft), the pagoda is a 9 story octagonal building and was constructed without using any nails.
The real name of the pagoda, located in Fogong (Buddha's Palace) Temple in the northwestern corner of the county town of Yingxian, is Sakyamuni Pagoda. Since it was built completely of timber, it has been known popularly as the Wooden Pagoda of Yingxian County. 
Standing 67.31 meters high, it is the only existant large wooden pagoda in China and also the tallest among ancient wooden buildings of the world.
For nearly a thousand years the wooden pagoda has withstood numerous strong earthquakes. According to historical records, during a severe earthquake lasting seven days during the reign of Emperor Shun of the Yuan Dynasty the pagoda stood firm. 
The pagoda was constructed in 1056 during the Liao Dynasty. The pagoda was built on a stone platform four meters high. Around the upper edge and at the corners of the platform there are sculptures of crawling lions whose simple and unsophisticated style belongs to the Liao Dynasty.


----------



## sodiumchloride (Jan 15, 2009)

I love China! Wonderful pictures!


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*"The Bund" at night, Shanghai*

 








 


 



 


 


 

Shanghai
 

The Bund (外滩) is an area of Huangpu District in central Shanghai. The area centres on a section of Zhongshan Road (East-1 Zhongshan Road) within the former Shanghai International Settlement, which runs along the western bank of the Huangpu River, facing Pudong, in the eastern part of Huangpu District. The Bund usually refers to the buildings and wharves on this section of the road, as well as some adjacent areas. The Bund is one of the most famous tourist destinations in Shanghai. Building heights are restricted in this area.
The word "bund" means an embankment or an embanked quay, and comes from the Urdu word band, meaning an embankment, levee or dam (a cognate of English terms, bind and band, German term, bund, etc.). "Bund" is pronounced to rhyme with "fund". The term was brought to India (where it came to be pronounced as "bund") by either the Mughals in at the beginning of the 16th century, or possibly, by the Baghdadi Jews like the family of David Sassoon, and thence to Shanghai by the family of Victor Sassoon. There are many "bands" to be found in Baghdad, even today. There are numerous sites in India, China, and Japan which are called "bunds". However, "The Bund" as a proper noun almost invariably refers to this stretch of embanked riverfront in Shanghai.
The Shanghai Bund has dozens of historical buildings, lining the Huangpu River, that once housed numerous banks and trading houses from Britain, France, the U.S., Russia, Germany, Japan, The Netherlands and Belgium, as well as the consulates of Russia and Britain, a newspaper, the Shanghai Club and the Masonic Club. 
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/1/1f/外滩.jpg


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

riasbaixas said:


> Hong Kong
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I used to follow my mom and elder sisters to this market all the time. For me it was boring because I never liked shopping and I preferred staying at home and playing games.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Baiyunshan, near Jiaxian, Shaanxi*

 

Shaanxi


----------



## snowhole (Jan 26, 2009)

riasbaixas said:


> ...
> 
> *and this is the Tagong Lamasery*
> 
> ...


Such scenery is priceless. Thank you so much riasbaixas!


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Binhai Boulevard, Yantai, Shandong*

 


 






Shandong


Between Yantai Hill and Number 1 Beach is the Binhai Boulevard, which is a pedestrian walkway beside the sea. This is a great place to stretch the legs and fill the lungs with the fresh sea air. The Boulevard revelers include roller-bladers, joggers, street-vendors, and fishermen. You can even get a an accu-pressure massage on the sidewalk from Traditional Chinese Masseurs! The sea in Yantai is usually calm, but when the north winds blow the crashing waves splash sea-spray over unsuspecting romantic couples. Alongside the boulevard there is a special area with dozens of restored old houses. In many ways this area is more impressive than Xintiandi, Shanghai's posh bar area with restored stone-framed buildings, not only because there are more old houses of varied styles, but also some narrow alleys that offer an ocean view. It is quiet now, with few visitors, but In one or two years, it is likely to become one of the most trendy places for locals and tourists.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Ningxia Garden & Flower Expo Park, Helan county, Ningxia*



Ningxia


This park which covers an area of more than 200 hektares was the main spot of the Ningxia Garden & Flower Expo which was celebrated last month.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Macau Grand Prix, Macau*

 


 

Macau
 

The Macau Grand Prix is a motor-racing event held annually in November in the streets of Macau. It is known for being the only street circuit racing event in which both car and motorcycle races are held. Every year more than three hundred racing drivers and riders gather for the annual event.
One of the highlights of the race weekend is the Macau Formula Three Grand Prix, which features many national Formula 3 champions and drivers around the world. Due to the challenging nature of the circuit, which consists of fast straights (a Formula Three car can reach a top speed of 260 km/h (160 mph) at the end of this stretch), tight corners and uncompromising crash barriers, the Macau Grand Prix is famously known as one of the most demanding circuits in the world. Many current or former Formula One drivers have participated in the event early in their careers and some of them have won the prestigious prize. Famous winners include Riccardo Patrese, Ayrton Senna, Michael Schumacher, David Coulthard, Ralf Schumacher and Takuma Sato.
Since 2005, the double-header Guia Race of Macau, which traditionally features touring cars from world-renowned car manufacturers, has officially become the final two races of the FIA World Touring Car Championship (WTCC).
The Macau Grand Prix race weekend normally starts on a Thursday and ends on a Sunday on the second or third week of November.


----------



## JC. SAMPERZ (Jun 6, 2008)

Beautiful.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Guanmenshan, Benxi National Forest Park, Liaoning*

 


 


 


 


 

Liaoning


This is an important national tourism district with an area of 3517 hectares, and a 95% of forest coverage. It is a district for tourism, sightseeing, summer holiday, vacation and leisure activities, one of the top-50 best scenes in Liaoning Province.
The Guanmen mountain is located within the boundaries of native Benxi Man autonomous County and is 48 kilometers from the urban district. It was known with the name "the close mountain"because the two peaks confront each other, one is big and wide while the other is small and narrow and its shape resembles that of a gate. The Close door mountain is also known by the name "the northeast small Huangshan Mountain".
There are five attractions on Guanmen Mountain. Firstly, the mountain is beautiful. Precipitous peaks stand with graceful pines and odd stones on the top like an ideally matched giant-scale miniature landscape. Secondly, the water is beautiful. A breeze ripples the surface of the reservoir; Green mountains along the both banks reflect on the surface; Tourists can go boating to enjoy the grand scenery. Thirdly, Trees are beautiful. There are a variety of trees on the mountain and especially it is famous for its autumn colors of maple trees. Fourthly, Flowers are beautiful. Magnolias and rhododendrons scatter over hill and dale sending off pleasant smelling. The last, clouds are beautiful. Clouds, mountains and water become a integrated mass, particularly enchanting.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Amur Tigers in Hunchun Nature Reserve, Jilin*



A view of Hunchun Reserve,





Jilin


The Amur tiger (Panthera tigris altaica) is endangered in China. Since establishment of the Hunchun Nature Reserve adjacent to Russia and DPR Korea in Jilin Province, in December 2001, the tiger population in this region seems to have increased. Reports of livestock losses are increasing in the reserve. To reduce human-tiger conflicts, it has been carried out an in-depth analysis of livestock depredation by tigers, based on tiger monitoring data collected from December 2001 to 2007. There were 126 cases in which Amur tigers attacked 204 cattle, horses and dogs between December 2002 and 2007. From 2002 to 2007,livestock losses generally increased, with major increases in 2007. Livestock depredation mainly occurred between April and September. Results suggest no preference for specific domestic animals. Tigers rarely attacked livestock that were less than 1 km from a village, and human disturbance affected utilization of livestock and tiger behavior associated with moving carcasses. An estimated 16 079 kg livestock meat was eaten by tigers, amounting to ＄ 76 084 in losses. Attacks occurred more often on southern and eastern aspects,lower altitudes,gentler slopes,greater canopy density, closer to villages and rivers, and farther from roads. Removal of snares in the forest and elimination of new snares is vital to increase ungulate populations, so as to reduce tiger dependence on livestock. Better livestock husbandry techniques and reduction of livestock within Hunchun Reserve can greatly reduce the rate of depredation by tigers. Avoiding disturbance of sites where tigers have already made kills is also likely to reduce rate of killing in some extent.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Poyang Lake, Jiangxi*









Jiangxi


Poyang Lake, located in Jiangxi Province is the largest freshwater lake in China. It has a surface area of 3,585 km² and a volume of 25 km³. Its average depth is 8 meters. The lake provides habitat for a half million migratory birds, and is a favorite destination for birding. It is fed by the Gan and Xiu rivers, which connect to the Yangtse through a channel.
During the winter, the lake becomes the home of large numbers of migrating Siberian cranes, up to 90% of which winter over there.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Rapeseed Fields in full bloom, near Xinghua, Jiangsu*













 





 

Jiangsu


Xinghua City is a county-level city in Taizhou. It is located in the central part of Jiangsu Province. It has a long history and is the hometown of several famous characters.
Dubbed as “Town of Han and Tang”, Xinghua has been a town for duration of more than a century since it was established in 920 A.D. Not just a Jiangsu’s historical and cultural city, Xinghua is now one of the top 100 cities (county-level) in China with its comprehensive economic capability. 
For its well protected water resource, the city is honored as a national example for its ecological-balance environment. 
Lying in a basin, the city has a low elevation over sea lever, only 1.8 m in average, and is nicknamed a big “Water Town”, surrounded by 22 rivers and 13 lakes in diverse sizes and lengths.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

The "water town" is just amazing!!


----------



## corredor06 (Oct 13, 2008)

those fields are really nice


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Poplar Forest National Nature Reserve, Ejina, Inner Mongolia*




 


 













Inner Mongolia
 

Ejina is an oasis in Dalaihubu Town, in the world’s 4th-largest desert, the Badain Jaran Desert. It is home to one of the three populus euphratica (or Euphrates poplar) forests in the world, a salt-tolerant tree species. 
Ejinaqi is in its most colorful between mid-September and October, golden poplars, blue sky, red reeds, yellow sand and the red setting sun. It takes Euphrates poplar leaves only a dozen days to turn yellow and flutter down. 
The tallest poplars reach 27.5 meters and are 880 years old. 
The best place to take photos is around Yidaoqiao and Badaoqiao, with yurts and smooth sand dunes as the backdrop.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Aberdeen, Hong Kong*



Hong Kong
 


Aberdeen is an area on the south shore of Hong Kong Island in Hong Kong. It is part of the Southern District. Aberdeen Harbour is a harbour between Aberdeen and Ap Lei Chau. Aberdeen traditionally includes the town of Aberdeen, Wong Chuk Hang and Ap Lei Chau, but it is sometimes used to refer to the town only.
Starting during the Ming Dynasty, “Hong Kong” became the original name for the presently-named Aberdeen village. In the early 19th century, foreigners who landed near Aberdeen Village mistook the name of the village “Hong Kong” for the whole island. When the foreigners eventually realized their mistake, the name “Hong Kong" was already commonly used to refer to the entire island. Thus in 1845, Aberdeen was named after the British Secretary of State for War and the Colonies, George Hamilton-Gordon, 4th Earl of Aberdeen. It is famous to tourists for its floating village and the floating seafood restaurants such as the Jumbo Floating Restaurant. The Tanka people are generally associated with the fishing industry, and there are also several dozen expatriates living on boats in the harbour.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ Wow, my hometown again!


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Hunan First Normal College, Changsha, Hunan*

 





 


 


 




Hunan


The Hunan Number One Teachers' Training School (Hunan diyi shifan xuexiao) was the school where Mao Zedong was to study from 1913-1918 and was the place where he was to meet his influential teacher, Yang Chang Qi, mother of Mao's first wife Yang Kaihui. Mao was to do fairly well at the school, despite his seeming hatred of intellectuals (whom he was later to classify as the stinking ninth category), even becoming student of the year in 1917. Mao returned to the city in the 1920s, and it was during this time, with his new wife, that he became both a teacher and principle at the school (1920-22). He was, however, harassed from the city for his political activities in 1923.
The school was destroyed by fire in 1938, during the troubles of the Civil War years and the Anti-Japanese War. Much of the school was carefully reconstructed, however, after the communist succession to power. Nowadays the school remains in parts active, while other sections have become a museum dedicated to Mao. Arrows guide visitors around these latter sections, through the dormitory where Mao slept, through study areas, halls and rooms displaying various communist history, from photos of the period, to documents, schoolbooks and newspaper cuttings (many portraying the international revolutionary events of the 1920s).


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Advection Fog in Wuhan, Hubei*

 





 

Hubei


----------



## JC. SAMPERZ (Jun 6, 2008)

Excelentes tomas. kay:


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Memorial Temple of Lord Bao, Kaifeng, Henan*















Henan


Lord Bao was an exemplary official during the Northern Song Dynasty (960-1127). He fought courageously and unyieldingly against corrupt officials and protected ordinary people from being exploited. He really made a great contribution to his people, so the people in Kaifeng established the Memorial Temple of Lord Bao to commemorate him and his good deeds.
Unfortunately, the original temple was flooded by the Yellow River. The current Memorial Temple of Lord Bao is situated on the west bank of a beautiful lake named Lord Bao Lake. Reconstructed on its original site, it is designed in the architectural style and colored patterns of the Northern Song Dynasty. The temple includes Dadian Palace, Erdian Palace, and some other buildings.


----------



## snowhole (Jan 26, 2009)

^ Does it by any chance also function as a Taoist temple?


----------



## JC. SAMPERZ (Jun 6, 2008)

Interesantes tomas.kay:


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Wanlong Ski Resort, Zhangjiakou, Hebei*

 


 


 


 

Hebei
 

Covering an area of more than 30 square kilometers, Wanlong Ski Resort is located in Honghualiang, Chongli County, Zhangjiakou city of Hebei Province, with the highest altitude of 2110.3 meters and the average height of 550 meters. It is 249 kilometers away from Beijing and 50 kilometers away from Zhangjiakou city.
Over 1 million Yuan is planned to be invested in the expansion of the ski resort intended to build it as the largest ski resort in China.
Wanlong Ski Resort is the earliest one to open to skiers each year due to the advantaged geography location in high mountains, which trends to be influenced by cold air from Siberia.


----------



## JC. SAMPERZ (Jun 6, 2008)

Nice pictures. kay:


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Beifang Theatre, Harbin, Heilongjiang*






Heilongjiang


This theatre is located in Nangang District, Harbin. Equipped with advanced facilities, Beifang Theatre is a modern entertainment spot with a great reputation.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Jianfengling National Forest Park, Hainan*

 


 

Hainan
 

The Park is located in the southwest of Hainan Island within Le Dong County and Dongfang City, 90 kilometers away from Sanya. The round-the-island freeway passes around the Park that takes an area up to 447 square kilometers.There is the largest and well-preserved intact tropical rain forest in China. There are distributed eight kinds of major vegetation vertically from seashore to the highest peak, 1412 meters above sea level, pregnant with more than 3000 kinds of plants and more than 4700 kinds of animals (including the insect, among them the butterfly is up to 449 kinds alone, which have exceeded Taiwan that has enjoyed the reputation of " Kingdom of Butterfly").
Jianfengling National Forest Park is the first national-level forest park of Hainan Province, founded in 1992.


----------



## JC. SAMPERZ (Jun 6, 2008)

Nice pictures. kay:


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Mao Mao He Village, Leishan County, Guizhou*




 




Guizhou
 

Mao Mao He village ("Cat Cat River" village) is a tiny example of human settlement. Built along one rugged tree-lined path, Mao Mao He is known for its Long skirt Miao ethnic group, a subgroup of the Miao ethnic minority group. It's also a great place to sample the regional cuisine. Dinner shows often complement the great food.


----------



## snowhole (Jan 26, 2009)

Love the southwest.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Karst Mountains along the Li river near Yangshuo, Guangxi*

 


 


 


 

Photos by Vincent van den Berg

Guangxi


Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region is in the west part of South China. The entire region is surrounded by mountains while the central part is covered with hills and plains. Karst geomorphy (areas of irregular limestone formations in which erosion has produced fissures, sinkholes, underground streams, and caverns) is wide-spread in the region, creating numerous natural scenic spots.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Seven Star Crags Park, Zhaoqing, Guangdong*















Guangdong


The Seven Star Crags (七星岩) are located at the fringe of Zhaoqing by the Star Lake and form one of the most scenic places in Guangdong Province, in southern China.
The limestone crags are naturally arranged in the same formation as the 7 stars of the Big Dipper constellation. Legend has it that the pillars of limestone grew from stars that fell from the skies. There are lots of caves in this 8 km² area and some contain underground rivers that are large enough to navigate by boat. The Star Lake has been designated a national park.
Numerous sculptures of Buddhism and Taoizm idols are placed around the Star Lake. There is also a migratory birds reserve within reach by boat ride.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Hezuo Monastery and Milarepa Tower, Hezuo, Gansu*







 

Gansu
 

Hezuo is a region in the southern Gansu Province in China and it is home to many interesting buildings including a temple, mosque and tower that all attract visitors to the region.
The Hezuo Monastery is one of the most famous attractions in the city and it has a huge tower known as the Milarepa Tower. The region is also famous for its own breed of pig that isn't found anywhere else in the world. They are called the Hezuo swine.


----------



## snowhole (Jan 26, 2009)

Awww #1255 is so gorgeous! And the temple in #1257 is almost a castle, cool.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing photos from those towns, cities and the landscape :cheers:


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

riasbaixas said:


> Guizhou
> 
> 
> Mao Mao He village ("Cat Cat River" village) is a tiny example of human settlement. Built along one rugged tree-lined path, Mao Mao He is known for its Long skirt Miao ethnic group, a subgroup of the Miao ethnic minority group. It's also a great place to sample the regional cuisine. Dinner shows often complement the great food.


I like,the tradional chinese archicteture!
very interesting


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

you are the man!!!!!!


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Humble Administrator's Garden (Zhuozheng Yuan), Suzhou, Jiangsu*
























Jiangsu


The beautiful waterside City of Suzhou in Jiangsu Province in South China is most famous for its elegant classical gardens. Among these, the Humble Administrator's Garden, covering about 52,000 sq. meters (12.85 acres), is the largest and most renowned. Due to its unique designs and ethereal beauty, the garden has garnered many special honors. It is listed as a World Cultural Heritage site and has also been designated as one of the Cultural Relics of National Importance under the Protection of the State as well as a Special Tourist Attraction of China. Along with the Summer Palace in Beijing, the Mountain Resort of Chengde in Hebei Province and the Lingering Garden in Suzhou, it is considered as one of China's four most famous gardens. No other classic garden in the country has been honored more than this one.
The Humble Administrator's Garden was originally built in 1509 during the Ming Dynasty (1368-1644). It was initially a private garden of a former government servant named Wang Xianchen. It was said he intended to build a garden after retired and just do some gardening work like planting trees and vegetables there, which was said to be the life of a humble man by him. Hence is the name of the garden. The garden was created upon the old relics of a resident and a temple. Water feature is the main background and its natural landscape includes small forests, hills and rock formations. It also has man-made pavilions, halls and parlors. Unlike the Grand View Garden and other famous gardens in Beijing, it is representative of the Ming Dynasty building style.
The garden consists of Eastern, Central and Western sections as well as some residences of the former owners. The resident houses are typical of the style of Suzhou Local Residences, whose feature can be seen in the famous water township Zhouzhuang not far from Suzhou City. The site of the residences has been rebuilt as the Garden Museum now.


----------



## Scion (Apr 26, 2008)

Suzhou gardens :drool:


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*White Pagoda, Qingzhou, Inner Mongolia*












Inner Mongolia


This pagoda is located at the northwest corner of the ruins of the ancient city of Qingzhou from the Liao Dynasty in Bairin Right Banner near Chifeng City. The pagoda is estimated to have been constructed between 1032 and 1055. The octagonal pagoda, about fifty meters high, has seven storeys. Each side of its octagonal base is 10.34 meters long. Originally a staircase in the first storey led to upper levels, but it was dismantled later and the first storey was turned into a prayer hall. 
The pagoda gives the appearance of a typical multistoreyed wooden structure. Each storey has brick columns, rafters, brackets, doors and windows. On the front of every level is an arched door. Flanking the door on the first storey are false lattice windows. The pagoda is embellished with brick carvings of Buddha, heavenly kings, guardians, flying apsarases, bodhisattvas, columns, lions, elephants, human figures and other decorative patterns. It is also inlaid with many copper mirrors, glittering brightly in the sunshine. The gilded copper steeple has a luster that can be seen from a dozen miles away.


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Really beautifiul gardem!


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Suojiang Tower and Pagoda, Jiujiang, Jiangxi*


















Jiangxi


Located on the bank of the Yangtze River, in Jiujiang City, Suojiang Tower is the name given to a group of ancient buildings, including Suojiang Tower, Suojiang Pagoda (Wenfeng Pagoda), and four iron oxen guardians. When traveling by steamboat along the river, Suojiang Pagoda is the first thing you see as you enter the district of Jiujiang, and thus is regarded as the symbol of Jiujiang City.
Suojiang Tower was firstly built in 1586 by an official of Jiujiang City, Wu Xiu, in the Wanli Reign of Ming Dynasty (1368-1644). It was built because the low-lying city of Jiujiang, surrounded on three sides by the Yangtze River, was vulnerable to flooding. It took eighteen years for the tower, which was paid for by collections of money, to be built. Suojiang Tower has three stories and is surrounded by four iron oxen.
A pagoda was built at a later point near Suojiang Tower - Suojiang Pagoda, also known as Wenfeng Pagoda. Standing at a height of about 35 meters (about 115 feet), people can travel to the top of the Pagoda via a wooden staircase, where they can receive a view of Jiujiang City and Yangtze River. Suojiang Pagoda is built of stones and medieval thick bricks, making its seven stories very solid.
Suojiang Tower and Pagoda were built to protect people from disasters, but these structures don't seem to have the same power over themselves. The ravages of earthquakes and wars led to Suojiang Tower being almost completely destroyed. In the Second World War, Japanese invaders shelled Jiujiang City with cannons. Suojiang Pagoda was caught up in a bombardment. Because of the shelling, the Pagoda now slopes northeastward; the top of the Pagoda has already strayed away from the centerline by about 76 centimeters (2 feet). The fact the Pagoda is still standing is an attestation to the wonderful skills of the ancient workmen.
In 2004, the local government rebuilt and restored Suojiang Tower and Pagoda in order to preserve these fantastic examples of ancient architecture. Both are well worth a visit.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Wanshou Pagoda, Shashi District, Jingzhou, Hubei*















Hubei


The pagoda is located on Xiangbi (Elephant Trunk) Rock, where the Yangtze River turns and roars. It can be seen from afar by ships sailing on the river and is a landmark of Shashi City. 
The pagoda was built between 1548 and 1552 by Zhu Xianjie, a local king, to pray for longevity for Emperor Jiajing of the Ming Dynasty. The octagonal, six-storeyed, brick and stone pagoda is some forty meters high. A huge stone pedestal supports the brick body. Under the pent roofs are brick beams and brackets modeled after wooden ones. The outer wails of the main body have ninety-four niches for white marble Buddhist statues. Both interior and exterior walls of the pagoda are inlaid with many fine brick statues of standing or seated Buddhas. The steeple, made of gilded copper, is unusual, being carved with Buddhist scriptures. 
The whole pagoda appears stable and firm as it tapers sharply from the first storey up. Pagodas usually have an odd number of storeys, but this one has six, making it more valuable. The carved bricks on the pagoda were all contributed by local officials of the time, hence they bear words in Chinese, Tibetan and other languages and the carvings are in different styles.


----------



## ad7ever (Feb 8, 2010)

I can not see the pictures!


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Jumbo Floating Restaurant, Hong Kong*















Hong Kong



Internationally recognized, Jumbo Floating Restaurant, Hong Kong is famous among the locals as well as among the tourists. 
Located in Aberdeen in Hong Kong Island, this modern and stylish restaurant is well-known for the seafood it serves. Other significant dishes include roasted goose, Peking duck and seasonal platters. Dim sums or delicious dumplings are also available in there. Some of the popular dumplings offered there are steamed shrimp and spinach dumpling, steamed rice with spare rib and chicken claw, and steamed soft turnip with dried scallop. You can also try out other items like spring roll with shredded taro and steamed rice noodle roll stuffed with barbecued pork. 
Since its opening in 1976 as the Jumbo Floating Restaurant, it has excelled in the preparation of seafood for discerning diners. The restaurant, designed like a classic Chinese palace, can accommodate up to 2,300 people. Situated in Aberdeen harbour, the Jumbo is one of the world's largest floating restaurants and a tourist icon.
The Jumbo underwent renovation in early 2003 and transformed itself into what is now called Jumbo Kingdom - a modern complex of fine dining, shopping, sightseeing and cultural attractions. The multifaceted Jumbo Kingdom has a "six-star" gourmet restaurant, which provides excellent quality food featuring traditional Chinese and modern fusion dishes, an open-deck cafe and restaurant, a wine garden and a tea garden.


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

Nice looking restaurant.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*1222_The Pagoda of the Wanshou Guan Taoist Temple, Linxia, Gansu*















Gansu


Wanshou Taoist Temple is located on the hill of Beiyuan Mountain, which is situated in the north of Linxia city. It was built in the beginning of Tang Dynasty, and rebuilt in 1983. Wanshou Taoist Temple is the second biggest Taoist Temple in Northwest China, sharing the great fame with Kongtongshan Taoist Temple. Buildings in this temple are ring and ring. There are 7 inscription-given halls.
On the top of theses halls, octagon pagodas are set. Magnificent and graceful, this Wanshou Taoist Temple has become the North Mountain People's Park. Walking in North Mountain People's Park, the whole Linxia city is just in your eyes. The longest track cable car in China, Beiyuan cable car is next to the North Mountain People's Park, up and down, convenient and safe.


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

There is another floating restaurant located Shatin,Hong Kong.
Star Seafood Floating Restaurant


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

Located Sichuan
http://ngmchina.com.cn/bbs/viewthread.php?tid=28620&extra=page=1


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Nice pics, HKG.... but that floating restaurant in Shatin looks rather like a solid concrete block than a boat while the Jumbo ship is "floating" graciously on the water.


----------



## JC. SAMPERZ (Jun 6, 2008)

Nice pictures. kay:


----------



## ad7ever (Feb 8, 2010)

come on~~~~


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

Located Guizhou
http://ngmchina.com.cn/bbs/viewthread.php?tid=28384&extra=page=1


----------



## Ahmad Rashid Ahmad (Oct 4, 2008)

Nice pics........:applause:


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

Located GuangDong









GuanYin Hill


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

Located Xizang 
http://ngmchina.com.cn/bbs/viewthread.php?tid=27317&extra=page=2


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

*Thousand Mountain located Liaoning 辽宁 千山 *
http://bbs.voc.com.cn/topic-2173281-1-1.html










Entrance of the Mountain



















Temples on the mountains


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

last pic... :drool:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Impressive, very nice photos from China :cheers:


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Great pics, specially the last. Regards.*


----------



## heavyrain2408 (Jan 24, 2008)

Great! I love the West lake in Hangzhou


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

beijing ming dynasty ancient village.


----------



## snowhole (Jan 26, 2009)

Did they shoot part of the film 'The Warlords' (投名状) in the last spot? Looks familiar.


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

*Xinjiang*










Na-Na-ti grassland 那那提草原
http://bbs.feng.com/forum/1562119_11.html


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

Xinjiang weird stones


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

Skeleton Mountain located Gansu 骨麻山





































Temple on the mountain


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

For some reasons I love this pic!


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

Big turtle for your little brother


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

:lol: :lol: You naughty girl!


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

I mean that's a toy,what did you think :lol:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

:devil:


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

I see


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ Is it the face of YELLOW fever?


----------



## les.loupiotes (Mar 22, 2010)

Hi,

I am very proud you choosed some of my pictures to illustrate Hunan (on 2009/05/28, it was my birthday by the way). But, I would have prefered you indicated where you took them. I don't see anything about the source. Thanks.


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

Tai-Bai Mountains 太白山


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

Kong-Dong Mt ( Taoism Mountain) located Pingliang,Gansu.


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

Na-Na-Ti grassland 那那堤草原
http://blog.sina.com.cn/s/blog_52fd03f20100d5i8.html


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

*Bo-Mi region, Xizang (Tibet)* 西藏波密县
http://bbs.dili360.com/viewthread.php?tid=125509&extra=page=1&amp;filter=digest


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

*Yunnan*
http://bbs.dili360.com/viewthread.php?tid=156481&extra=&page=1


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

Liming region,Yunnan. 云南黎明
http://bbs.dili360.com/viewthread.php?tid=142845&extra=page=3&amp;filter=digest


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Impressive Liming and very nice ladscapes in Na-Na-Ti. Regards.*


----------



## Saigoneseguy (Mar 6, 2005)

Yunnan, Sichuan, Xinjiang and Tibet have the best sceneries on Earth.


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

Shanghai Expo2010
http://www.expo2010.cn/










China Pavilion










HaiBao










Shanghai


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

Donghu Lake,located Wuhan


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

Lugu lake located Yunnan
http://bbs.feng.com/forum/1462488.html

Lugu Hu (lake)


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

Located Anhui
http://bbs.feng.com/forum/1598124.html


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

HKG said:


>


Is that you?


----------



## mauricio_t86 (Jul 1, 2008)

awesome! what a wonderful geography!


----------



## Saigoneseguy (Mar 6, 2005)

edit


----------



## Saigoneseguy (Mar 6, 2005)

Yeniugouxiang valley, Heibei Tibetan autonomous prefecture, Qinghai province.


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

huqiu tower, suzhou city, jiangsu province,east china.
firstly built in sui dynasty(601AC), rebuilt in north song dynasty(959-961AC)
leaning tower,like pesa tower in italy


----------



## wiljamesc1979 (May 1, 2009)

*Tianjin Panorama...*


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

Ba-jiao villige located Guilin


----------



## Vilapriño (Feb 1, 2007)

This is so beatiful!!!!!!!



HKG said:


> *Bo-Mi region, Xizang (Tibet)* 西藏波密县
> http://bbs.dili360.com/viewthread.php?tid=125509&extra=page=1&amp;filter=digest


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

Thankyou,its a Peach Blossom town!


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

In the Costa Rican forum I tried to do something like this with pictures from China... a beautiful country where I am right now.

Check them here:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1051075


I am going to move some of those pics to this thread.


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

HAILONG TAN, LIJIANG












Flickr
CW Ye​


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

DALI, YUNNAN












Flickr
ben_uoa​


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

LI HE, GUANGXI












Flickr
elodie.p​


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

TIAN AN MEN.












Flickr
Qiping​


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks for your pictures!

Chinese fields


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ It looks like the Chinese Feng Shui symbol, "Bak Qua"!


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

It is a historical Feng shui field located Hangzhou 南宋八卦田。


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

Guizhou hills


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

Donghu lake 
http://bbs.feng.com/forum/1608222.html


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

Hainan Island










http://www.sc98.com/tourmall/line/902.htm









http://www.17u.com/wd/xianlu/919805


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

The thread title needs to be changed


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

*Bayinbuluke grassland*


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)




----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)




----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)




----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)




----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

*Mt. Emei*


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

*Sailimu lake*


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)




----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

*Jiuzhai Valley*


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

*Village in the south of Anhui province*


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

*Yuanyang terrace*


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)




----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

Great job guys!


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

Perfect pics willliu marvelus


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

riasbaixas said:


> Great job guys!


i miss you!


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

*Mt. Sanqing*


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

*Mt. Meili*


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

*Shennongjia Forest Nature Reserve in Hubei*

Picture from http://scenery.cultural-china.com:


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

*A Mosque in Urban China (Changzhou)*

From panoramio.com:


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

Fenghuang ancient town,located Hunan.
http://dcbbs.z.com.cn/1/19_7562.html


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

:eek2: Feichang piaoliang!!! Zhongguo shi wooooooow!!!!!


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

xie xie !


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

I don't like this version of Fenghuang in the picture above. Just the traditional Chinese lantern lightings would have a better effect.


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

*A Tennis Center in Chongqing*

panoramio.com


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

*Longshan, Xiangxi, Hunan*








Hunan >>> Xiangxi









panoramio.com


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

Niu-Lan River,between Yunnan and Guizhou.
http://bbs.dili360.com/viewthread.php?tid=169576&extra=&page=1


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

HKG said:


> Fenghuang ancient town,located Hunan.
> http://dcbbs.zol.com.cn/1/19_7562.html


very interesting this city


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks!

Zhang house garden located Dali,Yunnan.
http://bbs.feng.com/forum/1636217.html


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

*Jiuquan, Gansu*

en.wikipedia.org









panoramio.com


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

I didn't know China had camels, but they look incredible within those fertile valleys. China never ceases to amaze me kay:.


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

Turtle Mountain,located Hubei
http://dcbbs.z.com.cn/1/19_9970.html


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

*Zhengzhou, Henan*

panoramio.com by 逃离城市


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

Linzhi,located Tibet region.
http://bbs.dili360.com/thread-173338-1-1.html


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

Linzhi -2


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

Linzhi -3


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

One of the best photo sets I have seen thus far of China on this page!! :drool:


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

WOW!! Unbelievable photos! Some of the best I've ever seen of China! 

Many thanks for posting :cheers2:


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

*New Territories, Hong kong*

panoramio.com by Kelvin Yam (_Mai Po Marshes_, about 3Km NE of _Wetland Park_)









panoramio.com by bfostter  (_Wetland Park_, looking south)


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

Amazing landscapes kay:... And what is in this last pic? Are those buildings or am i just dizzy :nuts:.


----------



## hannah_banana (Jul 19, 2009)

How accessible are these places to the normal population?


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

Herbie Fully Loaded said:


> Amazing landscapes kay:... And what is in this last pic? *Are those buildings* or am i just dizzy :nuts:.


Yes, those are buildings.


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

hannah_banana said:


> How accessible are these places to the normal population?


Directions to Wetland Park:




Directions to Mai Po:










Note this "Code of Entry to Mai Po":



> 2. Persons under 18 years must be accompanied by an adult who should be
> responsible for their proper behaviour and safety inside the nature reserve
> and *those aged under 4 are not allowed to enter the nature reserve for safety
> reasons*


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

*Guoliang Tunnel/Village, Henan*

All pictures from bhbbs.cn by congqing:


----------



## hannah_banana (Jul 19, 2009)

skyridgeline said:


> Directions to Wetland Park:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So China has a pretty good highway system?


----------



## Higüeyano (Jan 5, 2008)

China está llena de bellos paisajes, esas enormes montañas con un verdor increible. 

Sueño con poder ir a China algún día. Es un hermoso país.


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

hannah_banana said:


> So China has a pretty good highway system?


I think China's highway system is marginally getting better (see Expressways of China and China National Highways from Wikipedia). 

Originally posted by "carry a torch" in the "highways & autobahns" section - "Elephants on Yunnan's expressway"


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Wow, looks like a very interesting place to visit. Love this last photo of the elephants climbing the fence to cross the road. Quite a dangerous time I would imagine, for both the elephants and motorists.


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

hangzhou wet land.


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

*Jiayuguan Fort, Gansu*

apod.nasa.gov (by Terry Cuttle Brisbane, Australia) - August 2008 total solar eclipse (spot the planets? click on the link for details)


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

Beautiful, driving next to an elephant gotta be an amazing experience.


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

Mt Huangshan,located Anhui. 安徽黄山
http://bbs.dili360.com/thread-158007-1-2.html


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

*Qiemo County, Bayingolin Mongol AP, Xinjiang*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Qiemo_County









panoramio.com by 程晓龙


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

Imperial Gardens of the Tang Dynasty (618-907) 西安大唐芙蓉园 
Located Xi'an city










.
Chinese architecture in the Tang Dynasty 
http://dcbbs.z.com.cn/1/36_3933.html


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

Imperial Gardens of the Tang Dynasty -2


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

*About 25km east of Ningde, Fujian*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fujian http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ningde​







>>>>>>>>>>>









panoramio.com by 霞浦我的家


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Awesome photos! especially the sun rise pic which is just beautiful!


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

*A Church in Jinan (1901-1906), Shandong*

panoramio.com by Frank Kuo 









view.sdu.edu.cn


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

*Near Nanning, Guangxi AR*

en.wikipedia.org









panoramio.com by 逃离城市 









panoramio.com by 逃离城市 









panoramio.com by 逃离城市


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

Amazing aerial shots!! :drool:


----------



## espectro (Jan 24, 2007)

Gorgeous!


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

*Raohe, Shuangyashan, Heilongjiang*

en.wikipedia.org









panoramio.com by haojih


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

*About 40km SW of Panjin, Liaoning*

en.wikipedia.org









panoramio.com by Wenke Duan 









panoramio.com by Wenke Duan


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

Bo-Mi
http://dcbbs.z.com.cn/2/19_10312.html


----------



## beyince (Mar 8, 2010)

those are the most beatiful photos of China I'v ever seen


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

*Haibei ("north of the Qinghai Lake") Tibetan AP, Qinghai*

en.wikipedia.org









panoramio.com by jonzzzSH 









panoramio.com by jonzzzSH


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

*Guilin, Guangxi AR*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guilin









panoramio.com by jamsbond


----------



## jettlee1 (May 12, 2010)

thanks for this beautiful pics.


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

jettlee1 said:


> thanks for this beautiful pics.


You're welcome.


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

*Longnan, Gansu*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Longnan









panoramio.com by 信马由缰


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

*Jiuzhaigou, Ngawa Tibetan and Qiang AR, Sichuan*

en.wikipedia.org









From flickr.com by lewiz 









From flickr.com by Marcellayellow


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

Nice colors on the waterfall photo.


----------



## KWPB (Apr 29, 2009)

bacan la ultima!!


----------



## Saigoneseguy (Mar 6, 2005)

*Sayram Lake, Bortala, Xinjiang*


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

Beautiful drawing


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

*Jingdao Scenic Area, Fangchenggang, Guangxi AR*

http://en.wikipedia.org









panoramio.com by lyx









panoramio.com by 奇东一郎


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Awesome shot of Sayram Lake. Wonderful rich colours.


----------



## Saigoneseguy (Mar 6, 2005)

*Fandixia village on the outskirt of Beijing*


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

Moon Village located Yunnan
http://bbs.feng.com/forum/1663227_14.html


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Great pics! I love how they've carved out the landscape. It looks amazing!


----------



## Saigoneseguy (Mar 6, 2005)

Village of *Qingmuchuan* and vicinity, the tri-province region where Sichuan, Gansu and Shaanxi meet.


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

*About 30km East of Qiqihar, Heilongjiang*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Qiqihar









panoramio.com by liushunping


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

Love the waterfall photos and the flamingos in the last pic.


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

amazing


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

The pic of Sayram Lake, Bortala, Xinjiang is paradise in the earth amazing


----------



## Chin-Chu-Lin (May 12, 2010)

Awesome pictures from mother country. Thanks!


----------



## Saigoneseguy (Mar 6, 2005)

On the shores of *Lugu Lake*, *Yunnan*.


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

post error


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

*Qutang Gorge, Fengjie County, Chongqing*

http://en.wikipedia.org









chinaodysseytours.com










The Yangtse River above is also home to the Baiji (China's Yangtze River Dolphin) and the Yangtze finless porpoise (the world's only species of freshwater porpoise):






baiji.org


----------



## clgboy2 (Jun 5, 2010)

very nice.


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

*xi'an city,Qin empire.2300 years history.*


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

*luoyang,henan province,central china*

started to be built from 493AC, north and south dynasty.


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

*huizhou ,anhui province,east china*


----------



## henry hill (Feb 12, 2008)

skyridgeline said:


> ....
> 
> chinaodysseytours.com


Great pic! It looks amazing!


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

*Xishuangbanna Dai AP, Yunnan*

en.wikipedia.org









panoramio.com by 春风猎影










panoramio.com by Liao Ye panoramio.com by 邹淳皓​
 

panoramio.com by gami


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

I LOVE CHINA HAVE THE BETTER LANDSCAPES IN THE WORLD


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

*About 30km SW of Longyan, Fujian*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Longyan









panoramio.com by cityowl


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

*About 10km South of Balunmahai Lake, Haixi Mongol and Tibetan AP, Qinghai*

en.wikipedia.org









panoramio.com by Carl Parker


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

*Ruoqiang County, Bayingolin Mongol AP, Xinjiang*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ruoqiang_County









panoramio.com by rhizome


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

*Rutog County, Ngari, Tibet AR*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rutog_County









panoramio.com by singlesinger


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

Mt of Zhang-Jia-Jie
http://dcbbs.z.com.cn/1/31_4078.html


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Love those jets, this pic is the backgorund on my desk top now!


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

Zhang-Jia-Jie's mountains are like a giant and scares me!

Stone Forest in Yunnan
Stone forest 石林 is a nice travel place
http://dcbbs.z.com.cn/2/19_10668.html


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

*Nanjing, Jiangsu*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nanjing









xinhuanet bbs (Chinese)









xinhuanet bbs (Chinese)


----------



## Kalleb (Mar 10, 2010)

China: One surprise every day!


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

beautiful the landscape of Zhang-Jia-Jie's mountains :drool: which height has the highest Buddha of luoyang:?


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

*Ngong Ping 360, Tung Chung Bay, Hong Kong*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hong_Kong









panoramio.com by cavalryzachary









panoramio.com by kimloon









panoramio.com by KaySin


----------



## JAVA COFFEE (Dec 18, 2007)

I love China day by day........


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

China is lika a micro cosmos worth to see while alive.


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

*Victoria Park / Centre Court Tennis Stadium, Hong Kong*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hong_Kong









panoramio.com by kbuilta 









Posted by bhdowntheline


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

*Mt. Qincheng*


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

*Harbin---the city on ice*


----------



## Shen Kuo (Jun 12, 2010)

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4694349556/" title="Luoping de Han Xiaopeng, sur Flickr"><img src="http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4069/4694349556_98741e1db6.jpg" width="500" height="340" alt="Luoping" /></a>


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

*Fuzimiao district in Nanjing*


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

*Yulin county*


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

*Macau SAR*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Macau









panoramio.com by vernus3300









panoramio.com by Marcopolis 









panoramio.com Markus Källander


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

*Nan'ao (island), Shantau, Guangdong*









Guangdong >>>>>>>Wikipedia>>>>>>>> Shantau

panoramio.com by starxinger


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

强烈支持了。


----------



## Shen Kuo (Jun 12, 2010)

Luoping, Yunnan


----------



## Shen Kuo (Jun 12, 2010)

Yuanmou Clay Forest, Yunnan


----------



## Shen Kuo (Jun 12, 2010)

Jiuzhaigou Valley, Sichuan


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

*South of the Qinghai Lake, Gonghe County, Hainan Tibetan AP, Qinghai*

en.wikipedia.org









panoramio.com by mmhh


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

*Dongtou Island, Wenzhou, Zhejiang*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wenzhou









panoramio.com by zzstudio


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

*New Barag Left Banner, Hulun Buir, Inner Mongolia*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hulunbuir







->*Left Banner, 9*>









panoramio.com by xinpuman


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

吾国河山之壮丽,历史之厚重,无可出其二也。


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

Gorgeous pic of Harbin kay:. I watched a vid about that ice festival the other day... And nice boat, very interesting .


----------



## musicworld1 (Jun 16, 2010)

see this.


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

*Khunjerab Pass, Tashkurgan Tajik AC, Kashgar Prefecture, Xinjiang*

Tashkurgan Tajik AC (Wikipedia)









panoramio.com by anthonymaw - _Khunjerab Pass_, Karakoram Highway


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

*She Shan Hill, Songjiang District, Shanghai*








Shanghai >> Wikipedia >> Songjiang District









http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/She_Shan_Basilica









http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/She_Shan_Basilica


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

I didn't know China had that many Christian constructions, and very beautiful ones.


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

Chinese had been rewarded with a jewel for a country, from the singular shape of those mountains, to it's beautiful and diverse culture.


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

*Somewhere Over Shanxi's Loess Plateau*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shanxi







>> Loess Plateau of China >> *Shaded*









panoramio.com by citylife2008


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

*The Great Mosque of Xi'an (685-762), Lianhu-qu, Xi'an, Shaanxi*








Xi'an > Wikipedia > Lianhu-qu









By weeviraporn









By eric journey









By martin fredholm









By lensfodder


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

*Mount Danxia, Renhua County, Shaoguan, Guangdong*








Guangdong > Wikipedia > Shaoguan










panoramio.com by ©xfwang panoramio.com by mr. alex​ 
















panoramio.com by Carl Guan


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

Nice sunset photo.


----------



## ion122 (Apr 21, 2010)

*Shenzhen*

Photo taken of man that sells candy from a northern province







​


----------



## Shen Kuo (Jun 12, 2010)

panoramio.com by ©xfwang panoramio.com by mr. alex​ 

















rofl :lol: :lol:


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

The green sea ,located Shandong.


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

The Red Sea,located Liaoning 辽宁 红海滩
http://dcbbs.z.com.cn/56/14_552962.html


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

TheRedSea-2


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

What are those red stuffs?


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

They are red grass, aren't they beautiful ?!


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

Taihu Lake


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

HKG said:


> They are red grass, aren't they beautiful ?!


Yes, they are! But red grass grow on water is just amazing!


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

Wuyuan county,located Jiangxi


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

Wuyuan -2


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

*Yongding County, Longyan, Fujian*








Fujian > Wikipedia > Longyan









panoramio.com by leonxucn


----------



## Chin-Chu-Lin (May 12, 2010)

Beautiful pictures, thanks


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

*Lake Rakshastal (4,752M altitude), Burang County, Ngari Prefecture, Tibet AR*

en.wikipedia.org/..Burang_County









panoramio.com by LC200


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

Xishan Bay,located Inner Mongolia.

中国内蒙西山湾
http://dcbbs.z.com.cn/2/19_11427.html


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

Shahu ( Sand Lake ) located Ningxia.

If you love both the desert and the beach, Sand Lake in is an ideal choice,this unique, natural scenery attracts millions of visitors from China and abroad.

Sand Lake is one of the best places for bird watching in all of China, as it is home to 198 species and over one million birds. Every year during spring and autumn, over one million migratory birds stop at Sand Lake. The Bird-watching Tower, equipped with best telescope available, holds hundreds of people. Sand Lake is a paradise for the birdwatcher................
http://www.travelchinaguide.com/attraction/ningxia/yinchuan/sand-lake.htm

宁夏沙湖是大自然的杰作，湖光沙色，候鸟成群，芦丛如画，风光旖旎。这里即有沙漠，又有万亩平湖，是上苍的赐予......
http://dcbbs.z.com.cn/2/19_11617.html

Ningxia location


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

Shahu Lake -2


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

Zhou-Zhuang~~the best ancient water town in China 水乡周庄

Zhouzhuang (Eng= jo jwang ) is one of the ancient water cities in Jiangsu province. 

It is halfway between Shanghai and Suzhou. If you have plans to visit either of these two cities (or both), you should spare one day for Zhouzhuang.

ZhouZhuang location


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

ZhouZhuang canals


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

ZhouZhuang


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

*Chiang Kai-shek Memorial Hall *


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

*Heilongtan lake 黑龙潭*


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

*Mt. Altai 阿尔泰山*


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

*Hongkong 香港*


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

*Buerjin river 布尔津河*


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

*Xiata 夏塔*


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

*Yili flower farm 伊犁花农场*


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

*Laoniuwan canyon 老牛沟峡谷*


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

*Pamir 帕米尔*


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

*the Great wall 长城*


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

*Mt. Aerjin 阿尔金山*


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

*Ranwu lake 然乌湖*


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

*Mt. Huang 黄山*


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

*Dali Chongsheng pagodas 大理崇圣三塔*


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Unbelievable photos! The scenery is just breathtaking..


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

*Huanglong 黄龙*


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

*Wusong island 雾凇岛*


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

Wonderful landscape of Guizhou province!


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Nice pics, guys and girl!


----------



## James-Bond (Nov 28, 2009)

willliu said:


> *huanglong*





WTH! MOTHERFKJHGKJHGJVBKJVK!


This is amazingly Beautiful! 

God bless you people with your great Chinese food! :laugh: J/K


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

*One night in Xi'an 西安*


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)




----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

*Alone the Guilin canal 桂林两江四湖*


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

*Wuyuan county 婺源*


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

*Yulong river 遇龙河*


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

*Mt. Yala and the Tagong temple 雅拉神山 贡嘎寺*


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

*Lijiang 丽江*


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

*Snow over the Summer Palace 夏宫晴雪*


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

*Mt. Que'er 雀儿山*


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

*Yuanyang terrace 元阳梯田*


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

*Phoenix park in Tangshan 唐山凤凰公园*


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

*Xuexiang county 雪乡*


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

*Mt. Gongga 贡嘎山*


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

*Ziquejie terrace field 紫鹊界梯田*


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

*Hong vilage in Huizhou county 徽州宏村*


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

*Northern light over Heilong river*


----------



## Chin-Chu-Lin (May 12, 2010)

非常感謝


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

*Xisha islands*


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

Awesome photos of the Northern lights over the Heilong river!! :applause:


----------



## ThatDarnSacramentan (Oct 26, 2008)

Holy jalapenos, Batman! These pictures are bloody amazing! I need to visit China before I die because of these pictures. Thank you.


----------



## soumodeep (May 28, 2010)

hey i like the northern lights, can anyone tell me which province of china is the place located which gets the northern lights!


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

Guizhou Baling River Bridge opened to traffic on December 2009.
http://hnczlwp.blog.163.com/blog/static/90262149200992825235366/


----------



## feverwin (Feb 25, 2006)

Oh my god, splendid!!


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

QingLong 24 Curves Road,located QingLong County,Guizhou Province 晴隆24道拐。

在1941年前晴隆县名为安南，因为与当时法国的殖民地安南（越南）同名易混淆，故就此地晴隆山为名
而改晴隆县。晴隆这个无电缺水仅九百余户山城小镇，由于所处特殊的地理位置和太平洋战争的爆发，成为滇黔通道上的抗战（抗日 ）后方重镇。
http://www.happytrip.net/show.aspx?id=138&cid=5


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ amazing!


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

soumodeep said:


> hey i like the northern lights, can anyone tell me which province of china is the place located which gets the northern lights!


The northern most province, Heilongjiang. The town of Mohe is known as the capital of Northern light.


----------



## warden987 (Jul 6, 2009)

riasbaixas said:


>



Very beautiful lamasery.


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

Mountain bridge,located Tai-Hang Mountain.
http://dcbbs.z.com.cn/60/657_597247.html


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

It'd be fun to walk on that bridge!


----------



## Jhun (Mar 25, 2007)

China has absolutely and unarguably the most extraordinary and diversed natural and man-made landscapes in the world. Many of them are picture-perfect, but most places I wen are filled with cheap illegit stores, graffitis, trash, and standardless reconstructions which really saddens me sometimes, you can't see those on picture. I am quite optimistic about the future when one day China could resume its old glory(not in a political way, but culturally, scientifically, and economically). It probably would still take another few decades for most Chinese to realize a cheap, ugly skyscraper is not always better than a 500yrs. temple, be proud living in hutong, no stupid slogans everywhere, to really respect and admire our own culture, not by artificially revise certain customs or re-build an old street with cheap materials.


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

A village in Guilin


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

Bolin Monastery
First built by the Han Emperor 196AD,located Hebei province.

千年古刹--河北赵州柏林禅寺
http://dcbbs.z.com.cn/2/19_12034.html


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

*Jiuzhaigou*


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)




----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

*Ranwu lake*


----------



## ashwa (Jul 5, 2010)

Wow! fantastic! really beautiful! keep it up...


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Unbelievable photos of that fisherman on the lake. Stunning beauty!


----------



## jon88 (Aug 26, 2010)

KAZAN RESIDENT said:


>


That's Kek Lok Si temple in Penang, Malaysia. Malaysia, afterall have almost 30% Chinese population.


----------



## gougou (Jul 16, 2010)

cooooooooooooooooooooooooool


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

beautiful lake!


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

Bogeda Snow Mountain,located Xinjiang.
http://bbs.dili360.com/viewthread.php?tid=180075&page=1

博格达峰


----------



## Fresh-Sport (Oct 9, 2008)

Superb shots!


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Looks nice :cheers2:


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

Thankyou！

Lady Fragrant Concubine's tomb, located Kashi,Xinjiang.
Lady Fragrant was the king of QianLong's wife ( 1734-1788 ).

香妃墓
http://dcbbs.z.com.cn/2/19_13335.html










Lady Fragrant


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

不到長城非好漢 I'm afraid that I have to make a trip there at least once in my life.


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

forbidden city is amazing/


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

*Happy Birthday To Me*


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

A thousand years old historical city --- Da-Tong City,located Shanxi. 
山西大同市
http://dcbbs.z.com.cn/2/19_13528.html


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

Da-Tong historical city -2


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

Da-Tong historical city -3


----------



## tijuano en el df (Aug 23, 2008)

beautiful! very nice pictures and architecture!


----------



## foxmulder (Dec 1, 2007)

HKG said:


> *Happy Birthday To Me*


 happy birth day dude..


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Great architecture as always. Regards.*


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

Thankyou guys!



foxmulder said:


> happy birth day dude..


Cheers :cheers:


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

De-Tian Falls :drool: beautiful thread...


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

shanghai in snow is so beautiful.


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

*Nanjing City Wall, Jiangsu Province*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nanjing
















By Professor Thump (greatwallforum.com)









By evan.chakroff









By Taylor McConnell


----------



## Lucas_Adriano (Feb 22, 2010)

WOW


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

*Sêrtar County, Garzê Tibetan Autonomous Prefecture, Sichuan*

wikipedia.org...Garzê Tibetan Autonomous Prefecture (#13, Sêrtar County)

















By 爵士鼓手 (panoramio.com) 








By 爵士鼓手 (panoramio.com)


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

Lhasaguy said:


> *Langzhong ancient city 四川南充 阆中古城*
> 
> is a 2300 year old city located in Nanchong, Sichuan province.
> http://lz.ncta.gov.cn/web/t2/main.jsp?go=newsDetail&cid=279&id=1677
> ...


................


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

Lhasaguy said:


> Langzhong -2
> http://dcbbs.z.com.cn/2/19_15171.html


.....................


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

Lhasaguy said:


> Langzhong -3
> http://dcbbs.z.com.cn/88/232_878260.html


......................


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

Lhasaguy said:


> Langzhong -3
> http://dcbbs.z.com.cn/87/232_860691.html


................


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

*Beihai, Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beihai









By eh_lee烟灰 (panoramio.com)









By idealbj (panoramio.com)


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

*Lugu Lake, Ningliang Yi Autonomous County (Ninglang/Yanqing County), Yunnan/Sichuan province*

hostels.com...Youth Hostel 









By andylaowai









By McPig


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez (Jul 24, 2008)

Li River near Guilin (Guangxi)









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5320886714/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

Li river is a magical place!


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez (Jul 24, 2008)

Yes, definitely ! :cheers:


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

*Xīdì, Yixian County, Anhui province*

chinatouristmaps...xidi









By DannyXu (panoramio.com)









By justyj









By justyj









By justyj


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

*Yuzhong Dictrict, Chongqing (National Central City)*
















wikipedia.org...Chongqing ... ... ..... .... wikipedia.org...Yuzhong_District

By 光头猫 (panoramio.com)









By 光头猫 (panoramio.com)









By 光头猫 (panoramio.com)


----------



## SkyscraperSuperman (Nov 1, 2008)

Eduardo L. Ramirez said:


> Li River near Guilin (Guangxi)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was there last week! Went on the river from Guilin down to Yangshuo - absolutely magical place! I'll get some photos up soon. :cheers:


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez (Jul 24, 2008)

Wow, that must have been an amazing experience! kay: 
It would be great if you could post some more pictures! 

Another great picture by the same photographer (Derek.Huang)


Huangshan Mountains in Anhui 









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5320288223/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

^^ Beautiful photo of the Huangshan Mountains !! :drool:


----------



## SkyscraperSuperman (Nov 1, 2008)

Well, here are more Li River photos, as promised!


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez (Jul 24, 2008)

^ very nice :cheers:


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

Beautiful Chinese dresses
http://www.hanfudian.com/


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

So beautiful!
http://soso.nipic.com/show/5b/d3/80/ef06f8905338d260d16fee8509_0______2.html


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

*Karakoram Highway, Kashgar Prefecture*

wikipedia.org...Kashgar_Prefecture










trekearth.com by andrewf


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

Xi'an city in Chinese New Year 6-2-2011
http://bbs.feng.com/forum/2032150_2.html


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

Forbidden city in winter
http://bbs.feng.com/forum/2036483.html


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

Lijiang,Guangxi,China. 广西漓江
http://dcbbs.z.com.cn/2/19_16791.html


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

Ranwu Lake in winter,Tibet,China. 
http://bbs.dili360.com/thread-198447-1-1.html

冬春更替时节，西藏昌都地区八宿县境内著名的*然乌湖*依然冰封，只能在很少的湖区见到湖水。


----------



## SimFox (Jun 30, 2006)

HKG said:


> An overview of the Ming Xiaoling Mausoleum.
> http://dcbbs.zol.com.cn/1/33510_1329.html


nope that is not it!

It does look like one of the Ming Tombs, but not Ming Xiaoling Mausoleum in Nanjing. The overall composition is very different, and so are the surroundings. Rather one of those near Beijing, perhaps ChangLing Tomb.
Strange that anyone who ever been there could make such a mistake and nobody here corrected it...

Following statues are of Ming Xiaoling Mausoleum, though...



HKG said:


> statues of the government officials


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

SimFox said:


> nope that is not it!
> 
> It does look like one of the Ming Tombs, but not Ming Xiaoling Mausoleum in Nanjing. The overall composition is very different, and so are the surroundings. Rather one of those near Beijing, perhaps ChangLing Tomb.
> Strange that anyone who ever been there could make such a mistake and nobody here corrected it...
> ...


Sorry I have made a mistake!
I have removed the photo,thank you!


----------



## SimFox (Jun 30, 2006)

No problem; I just though that it would be prudent to sort of stop spreading confusion...


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

^^
nice set of photos...especially posts # 1959 & 1960....thanks.


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

Thankyou!

Wuyi mountain located Fujian,China.
http://bbs.dili360.com/thread-194801-1-1.html


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

Mountain Huangshan,located Anhui,China.


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

Fantastic photos from China.


----------



## Eins4 (Oct 30, 2010)

Amazing photos.


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

Thankyou!

The huge Dongchuan fields,located Yunnan,China.
Photos taken on Jan 2011.
http://bbs.feng.com/forum/2054447_14.html


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

Dongchuan Fields,Yunnan -2


----------



## Hidden Dragon (Oct 20, 2004)

Mount Hua (华山)


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

Yuanyang fields,located Yunnan,china. 云南元阳梯田。

Jan 2011
http://bbs.feng.com/forum/2054447.html


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

Liuhe Tower, located Hangzhou ,China. 杭州六和塔
http://www.nipic.com/show/1/74/db5e24df1aeff37f.html

It is located at the foot of Yuelun Hill, facing the Qiantang River. It was originally constructed in year 970 AD .


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

Chinese rice fields


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

Spring in Yili, Xinjiang, China. 中国新疆伊犁三月春天的风景！


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

^^ Beautiful photo set!!


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

woow ! amazing photos in the last post


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

The great light of the Great Wall mountain in the early morning.
30-sept-2010


Located Beijing









5:38 am










5:45 am










5:53 am










6:13 am










6:26 am


----------



## Gifu (Apr 1, 2011)

Incredible landscapes!


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

Thankyou!

West Lake at 5:30 pm


----------



## Thawach (Apr 22, 2011)

beautiful place really. very nice to see and feel like i'm going to their location. thanks for the pics


----------



## daii_ (Apr 21, 2011)

beautiful scenery:bow:


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

*Bangong lake*


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

*Sunset Reflections - Suzhou, China*


20110111 - Day 898 by zhangers, on Flickr

*Five Signets Palace - Lingshan Grand Buddah - Wuxi - China*


20110112 - Day 899 by zhangers, on Flickr


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

Wulanbutong, Inner Mongolia, China. 中国内蒙古乌兰布统。


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

*Songjiang, Shanghai*

Songjiang District (wikipedia)









By Steve_Mel - panoramio.com


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

Mt Enshi, located Hubei. April 2011


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

Mt Enshi


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

A rural town in the early morning, located Anhui, China. 安徽石潭


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

*Century Park, Pudong, Shanghai*

Pudong (Wikipedia)









By IceNineJon


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

please photos of sanya is amazing


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

Ge Garden, a historical garden located Yangzhou. 扬州个园


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

-2


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)




----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)




----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

*Mt. Yuntai*


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)




----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)




----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

*Mt. Emei*


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)




----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)




----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

AWESOME !!!


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

*Wuhan East lake 武汉东湖*


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)




----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)




----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

willliu said:


>



Whoa, stunning photos....:cheers1:


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

willliu said:


>



love this shots too.....thanks...


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

Hangzhou's West Lake has made the list of World Heritage Sites, UNESCO recognized the West Lake as a classic landscape reflecting traditional Chinese esthetics.



West Lake is an incredibly beautiful park in the city center of Hangzhou!

photos were taken on June 2011


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

West Lake is surrounded by mountains on three sides, with an area of around 6.5 square kilometers. The circumference is around 15 kilometers. The average depth of West Lake is 0.8 meters, and the capacity is about 14,290,000 cubic meters.
http://www.myeggnoodles.com/west-lake-in-hangzhou.html

http://citylife.house.sina.com.cn/detail.php?gid=59452

scroll the picture >>>>>>>>


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

Mingyue Town ( Moon Town )，located Jilin 吉林 明月镇











photos taken on June 2011


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

Inner Mongolia, China.

photos taken on June 2011


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

willliu said:


> *Zhangye county 张掖*



just awesome photos.....thanks.


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

*The great wall 长城*


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

*Fenghuang 凤凰*


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)




----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

*Sanya 三亚*


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Perfect images in this page


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

The Greatwall of China

photos taken on 7-7-2011


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

Sailimu Lake, Xinjiang, China. 中国新疆赛里木湖

photos taken on June 2011


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

Chongqing city, China.

photos taken on July 2011


----------



## feverwin (Feb 25, 2006)




----------



## Theodelinde (Jul 13, 2011)

It still would be a progress in aesthetics, if modern architecture would discover traditional Chinese architecture.


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

*Nanjing city*


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)




----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)




----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)




----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

*Spring festival celebration across China*


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)




----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)




----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)




----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)




----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

*Jiuzhaigou Valley 九寨沟*


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)




----------



## cmoonflyer (Aug 17, 2005)

*Mogao Caves - Gansu Province 

The Mogao Caves, or Mogao Grottoes (Chinese: 莫高窟; pinyin: Mògāo kū) (also known as the Caves of the Thousand Buddhas and Dunhuang Caves) form a system of 492 temples 25 km (15.5 miles) southeast of the center of Dunhuang, an oasis strategically located at a religious and cultural crossroads on the Silk Road, in Gansu province, China. The caves contain some of the finest examples of Buddhist art spanning a period of 1,000 years.[1] The first caves were dug out 366 AD as places of Buddhist meditation and worship.[2] The Mogao Caves are the best known of the Chinese Buddhist grottoes and, along with Longmen Grottoes and Yungang Grottoes, are one of the three famous ancient Buddhist sculptural sites of China.*























































*Yueyaquan is a crescent-shaped lake in an oasis, 6 km south of the city of Dunhuang in Gansu Province, China. It was named Yueyaquan in the Qing Dynasty. According to measurements made in 1960, the average depth of the lake was 4 to 5 meters, with a maximum depth of 7.5 meters. In the following 40 years, the depth of the lake continually declined. In the early 1990s, its area had shrunk to only 1.37-acre (5,500 m2) with an average depth of 0.9 meter (maximum 1.3 meter). In 2006, the local government with help of central government has started to fill the lake and restore its depth, its depth and size has been growing yearly since then. The lake and the surrounding deserts are very popular with tourists, who are offered camel and 4x4 rides.*


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

*A scenic area in the Three Gorges.*










.
photos taken on July 2011


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

Oh my god Jiuzhaigou Valley is heaven wow.


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

*The Hengdian water town*


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

*Lingzhi County 林芝*


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)




----------



## TEHR_IR (Mar 1, 2008)

China is *STUNNING*!!! love it!


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

Overlooking Beijing from the Jingshan Park.
http://dcbbs.z.com.cn/1/20_5573.html

photos taken on August 2011


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

*Saihanba grassland 塞罕坝*


----------



## Jay (Oct 7, 2004)

Awesome! does anyone have any pics of Harbin/Heilongjiang province? Thanks!


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

Jay said:


> Awesome! does anyone have any pics of Harbin/Heilongjiang province? Thanks!


that's a ice and snow world:lol:


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

Awesome fantastic pics willliu.


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

gabo79 said:


> Awesome fantastic pics willliu.


thanks. I've made updating here one of my habbit. lots of fun.


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

*Bazhong rock cave 巴中南龛*


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)




----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

_*The east island 东岛*_


----------



## Sky_devil (May 27, 2011)

^^ where is this islet??? in Hainan?


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

Ewan117 said:


> Why can't china build more 'Suzhou Museum' styled buildings?


there are a lot of. this building in my city
xinhua picture.


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

By nianyi57

*Hongcun, an ancient village in Anhui Province*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6057220663/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6057220793/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6057768348/sizes/l/in/photostream/



*Xitang, an ancient town in Zhejiang Province*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6054854900/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6054304489/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6054304389/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6054854540/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

Beautiful scenery in Guilin, China.
http://bbs.feng.com/forum/2303543_3.html

20-8-2011


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Nice Guilin pics above. Thanks HKG!*

Some more Guilin Photoes from flickr by tamonnu


DSC01523 by tamonnu, on Flickr

DSC01326 by tamonnu, on Flickr

DSC01204 by tamonnu, on Flickr

DSC01184 by tamonnu, on Flickr

DSC01177 by tamonnu, on Flickr

DSC01162 by tamonnu, on Flickr

DSC01160 by tamonnu, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Xi'an, Northwestern China*


Xi'An City-Wall by Bachurin【D】Dennis, on Flickr

Untitled by Bachurin【D】Dennis, on Flickr

Untitled by Bachurin【D】Dennis, on Flickr

Untitled by Bachurin【D】Dennis, on Flickr


----------



## Odoaker (May 22, 2011)

Guilin rocks!


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

Ka Na Si lake, located Xinjiang, China. 中国新疆喀纳斯湖。

photos taken on August 2011
http://bbs.feng.com/forum/2308738.html


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

Na Ka Si lake


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

Na Ka Si


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

Fairy Bridge, located east of Silver Beach Resort, Rushan city, Shandong Province, China.

中国山东威海市 乳山仙人桥

photos taken on August 2011
http://dcbbs.z.com.cn/3/19_23077.html


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

Fantastic pics amazing China.


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

willliu said:


> *Wuhan city 武汉*


*That's Nanjing, not Wuhan!* :cheers:

Quite miss Wuhan though, lived there for 5 years...


----------



## Peterlee (Aug 18, 2011)

Unbelievable Shots!! Hats off to you.


----------



## harry·chao (Aug 11, 2010)

so beautiful..............


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

Fishingman in China
http://dcbbs.z.com.cn/3/19_23227.html


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

Shantang water town, Suzhou, China. 山塘夜色
http://dcbbs.z.com.cn/3/19_23240.html


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

Xinjiang big grassland, China.
http://dcbbs.z.com.cn/3/19_23455.html


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

*Panorama of Tibet*


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)




----------



## chinablue (Oct 3, 2005)

huang long temple


----------



## chinablue (Oct 3, 2005)

sea of bamboo in the south of Sichuan 蜀南竹海


----------



## chinablue (Oct 3, 2005)

哎呀照片阵亡了~~~~~


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

chinablue said:


> 哎呀照片阵亡了~~~~~


可以先吧照片上传到photobucket一类的网站在用那里的链接再传一次。


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

*Shenzhen city 深圳*


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)




----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

Grunnen said:


> I don't know about the other pictures in that post, but this one is definitely the Matterhorn in Switzerland. Not in China at all.


are you sure?


----------



## Grunnen (Jan 16, 2008)

oliver999 said:


> are you sure?


Yes, look here, it's exactly the same photo.

For the rest this is an amazing thread though!


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

Beautiful


----------



## bonivison (Jan 17, 2007)

Grunnen said:


> Yes, look here, it's exactly the same photo.
> 
> For the rest this is an amazing thread though!


That's totally fantastic, a little alike to the ones in the same post, I like them all.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Great photos but don't forget to credit or provide the links to the photos. Any improper sourced photos will be removed! Thanks for your cooperation!


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

Chinese landscape, Mt Laoshan! 崂山云海


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

Mt Laoshan


----------



## chinablue (Oct 3, 2005)

江山如此多娇,引无数英雄竞折腰

顺便说一下，楼主帖的图一张都看不见!!!!好遗憾


----------



## chinablue (Oct 3, 2005)

willliu said:


> 可以先吧照片上传到photobucket一类的网站在用那里的链接再传一次。


谢谢,回头试试


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

photos without credits have been removed! Sorry!


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

Tiandong scenery, Guangxi, China. 广西田东风光
http://dcbbs.z.com.cn/58/14_575489.html

Location


----------



## helenlovely205 (Sep 27, 2011)

nice place.


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

Beautiful Hainan island China


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

Wonderful resort islands in China.

Sanya city, Hainan Island, China!


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

*Duanwu festival ancestor worship 端午祭祖*

Image hosted on http://tieba.baidu.com/f?kw=%BA%BA%B7%FE%B0%C9


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)




----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)




----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

*Along the 318 highway*

Image hosted on http://forum.xitek.com/showthread.php?threadid=568122&pagenumber=14


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)




----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)




----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)




----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

Brutal pics awesome montains willliu.


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

:nocrook:


gabo79 said:


> Brutal pics awesome montains willliu.


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

*lamasery on the upper reach of Yangtze river*

Image hosted on http://ngmchina.com.cn/download/


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

* stellar observatory (1297 AC)*

Image hosted on http://ngmchina.com.cn/download/


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

:cheer:


wannia said:


> Amazing pics dear.
> I like all so much.Keep it up.
> Thanks allot for sharing.


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

*Urumqi--the biggest city in central asia*













Image hosted on http://bbs.fengniao.com/forum/


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)




----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)




----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

*Shitan and Tachuan villages 石潭，塔川 *













Image hosted on http://corneachen.tuhigh.com/pic/albumDetail_small.jsf


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

*Shangrila county 香格里拉*













Image hosted on http://corneachen.tuhigh.com/pic/albumDetail_small.jsf


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

Autumn in Greatwall of China.
http://dcbbs.z.com.cn/65/1061_647682.html


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

*Mt. Simian 四面山*












Image hosted on http://bbs.fengniao.com/forum/2326579.html


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)




----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Fenghuang (or Phoenix Town) in Hunan Province*


The Deep Indigo Night by Stuck in Customs, on Flickr

The Old Waterwheel by Stuck in Customs, on Flickr

Walking Across the Old Bridge by Stuck in Customs, on Flickr

Night Settles In Feung Huang by Stuck in Customs, on Flickr

Still Waters in the Old Town by Stuck in Customs, on Flickr


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

*the upper reaches of Brahmaputra River flowing to India*












Image hosted on http://www.360doc.com/content/11/0517/10/6816362_117363895.shtml


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)




----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

*Taierzhuang city 台儿庄古城*












Image hosted on http://www.fengniao.com/topic/2412338.html


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)




----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

*the diversified landscape of the Qaidam basin*












Image hosted on http://www.blanca.com.cn/bbs/thread-604961-1-1.html


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)




----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)




----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

By 吕景天

*Hongcun, an ancient village in Auhui Province*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lvjingtian/6304822896/sizes/l/in/photostream/

*Wuyuan, another ancient village in Jiangxi Province*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/lvjingtian/6248566884/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Eins4 (Oct 30, 2010)

China is amazing and beautiful.


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

*Longmen Grottoes 龙门石窟*












Image hosted on http://ngmchina.com.cn/download/


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

*A tributary of the Yangtze river 长江小支流*












Image hosted on http://ngmchina.com.cn/download/


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

*Burning paper bills for the deceased in the spirit festival 清明烧纸*

Image hosted on http://ngmchina.com.cn/download/


----------



## prabap61 (Oct 19, 2011)

photography is well down the top view is excellent....


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

*Traditional Hakka familiy house 客家土楼*











Image hosted on http://ngmchina.com.cn/download/


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

*Zhuhai city 珠海*











Image hosted on http://ngmchina.com.cn/download/


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

*A local grocery market 菜市场*

Image hosted on http://ngmchina.com.cn/download/


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

*recently desertified Minqin county 民勤*











Image hosted on http://ngmchina.com.cn/download/


----------



## bonivison (Jan 17, 2007)

[/QUOTE]

Hey, this is Yun gang in Datong


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

bonivison said:


> Hey, this is Yun gang in Datong


Ok，fixed.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

magnificent photos of China, diversified landscapes indeed....:cheers2:


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

*Three Gorge Dam 三峡大坝*












Image hosted on http://ngmchina.com.cn/download/


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

*Hukou waterfall 壶口瀑布*












Image hosted on http://ngmchina.com.cn/download/


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

*the ruins of ancient Guige empire 古格王朝遗址*











Image hosted on http://ngmchina.com.cn/download/


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

*Longzhou county 龙州*











Image hosted on http://ngmchina.com.cn/download/


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

*Lake Tai 太湖*












Image hosted on http://ngmchina.com.cn/download/


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

*View from the summit of Mt. Jolmo Lungma (Mt. Everest) 珠穆朗玛峰顶*












Image hosted on http://ngmchina.com.cn/download/


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

*Dalian city 大连*












Image hosted on http://dcbbs.zol.com.cn/3/19_22966.html


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)




----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

*Kazuo county---the remnant of Manchuria 喀左*












Image hosted on http://news.qq.com/photon/act/liaoning.htm


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)




----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

*Mt. Fanjing 梵净山*












Image hosted on http://ngmchina.com.cn/download/


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

*Praying crouds during the New Year Eve 烧头香*

Image hosted on http://ngmchina.com.cn/download/


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

*Guangzhou city 广州*












Image hosted on http://ngmchina.com.cn/download/


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

*Taiyuan city 太原*











Image hosted on http://ngmchina.com.cn/download/


----------



## Jessi11 (Nov 24, 2011)

wow,verrrrry great! I just see all the photos about China,a beautiful country.
Thank you, willliu


----------



## pankajs (Nov 24, 2011)

Amazing Look from the top of the beautiful city


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

Glad you guys enjoyed them. :cheers:


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

*stationary stand outside an elementary school*

Image hosted on http://ngmchina.com.cn/download/


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

*sunrise over Mt. Meili*

Image hosted on http://ngmchina.com.cn/download/


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

*Sanya city centre三亚*

Image hosted on http://ngmchina.com.cn/download/


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

*Zhoushan city cross-sea bridge 舟山跨海大桥*

Image hosted on http://ngmchina.com.cn/download/


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

*roving opera stages among the coutryside 乡村流动戏台*

Image hosted on http://ngmchina.com.cn/download/


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

*Li river at night 漓江之夜*

Image hosted on http://ngmchina.com.cn/download/


----------



## Jonson Robert (Nov 15, 2011)

Amazing Images!


----------



## Jonson Robert (Nov 15, 2011)

Oh My god, I love such adventures. I wish I could be there to walk on this sky path. Amazing Snaps you share.


----------



## chinablue (Oct 3, 2005)

willliu ,non of your pics I can see ,why?


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ none of us can see the pics cuz he's over used the limit that photobucket has given to him.


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

hno:non of last pics I can seehno:


----------



## Christina1990 (Dec 1, 2011)

yeah, I like China very much.And now I am learning Chinese because I want to go to China in the future.Does anyone come with me?


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

The last set of pics won't redisplay themselves until Dec 8th when photobucket reset my account balance. For now I will try posting a bit more.


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

*Yili county 伊犁*











Image hosted on http://ngmchina.com.cn/download/


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)




----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)




----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

*Pamir Plateau 帕米尔高原*











Image hosted on http://ngmchina.com.cn/download/


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)




----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

*Jiaozhou bay bridge 胶州湾大桥*


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

*Hangzhou bay bridge 杭州湾大桥*


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

*Kanas lake 喀纳斯*










Image hosted on http://ngmchina.com.cn/download/


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)




----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Pagoda of Fogong Temple, Yingxian County, Shanxi Province, Northern China. 
The pagoda was built nearly 1000 years ago and probably the tallest remaining ancient wooden structure (67.31M) in the world !!!*

By vid goetz 









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vitiuannatte/6552175941/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vitiuannatte/6552224921/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vitiuannatte/6552196805/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vitiuannatte/6552242137/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vitiuannatte/6552280229/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vitiuannatte/6552322115/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vitiuannatte/6552327763/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vitiuannatte/6552336505/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vitiuannatte/6552302673/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vitiuannatte/6552286839/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vitiuannatte/6552277133/sizes/l/in/photostream/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/vitiuannatte/6552170071/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vitiuannatte/6552208971/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

oliver999 said:


> Huang-Yao...


Magnificent place, i love too much the centennial trees, a treasure to be preserved.


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Kong Lin (Confucious's Family Cemetery) in Qufu, Shandong Province, Northern China*

By david goetz









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vitiuannatte/6552819965/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vitiuannatte/6552894307/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vitiuannatte/6552931019/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vitiuannatte/6552752467/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vitiuannatte/6552776175/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vitiuannatte/6552836603/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vitiuannatte/6552902761/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vitiuannatte/6552885985/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vitiuannatte/6552923851/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vitiuannatte/6552926315/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vitiuannatte/6552898915/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Kongfu (Confucious's Family Residency) in Qufu, Shandong Province, Northern China*

By david goetz









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vitiuannatte/6552989973/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vitiuannatte/6553005319/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vitiuannatte/6552987467/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vitiuannatte/6553002943/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vitiuannatte/6553010295/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Classical Gardens in Suzhou, Jiangsu Province, Eastern China*
By david goetz


*Humble Administrator's Garden*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/vitiuannatte/6562096363/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vitiuannatte/6562405089/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vitiuannatte/6562217523/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vitiuannatte/6562410195/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vitiuannatte/6562336825/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vitiuannatte/6562260047/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vitiuannatte/6562247383/sizes/l/in/photostream/




*Lion Grove Garden*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vitiuannatte/6561954125/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vitiuannatte/6561938131/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vitiuannatte/6561935179/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Classical Gardens in Suzhou, Jiangsu Province, Eastern China*
By david goetz



*Master of the Nets Garden*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vitiuannatte/6562040647/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vitiuannatte/6562037721/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vitiuannatte/6562018115/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vitiuannatte/6562045437/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vitiuannatte/6562006493/sizes/l/in/photostream/



*Couple's Retreat Garden*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vitiuannatte/6561817291/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vitiuannatte/6561889661/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vitiuannatte/6561869441/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Classical Gardens in Suzhou, Jiangsu Province, Eastern China*
By david goetz



*Lingering Garden*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vitiuannatte/6561791205/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vitiuannatte/6561619549/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vitiuannatte/6561701569/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vitiuannatte/6561707483/sizes/l/in/photostream/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/vitiuannatte/6561813301/sizes/l/in/photostream/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/vitiuannatte/6561746207/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vitiuannatte/6561622845/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vitiuannatte/6561614489/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vitiuannatte/6561660205/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vitiuannatte/6561499797/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vitiuannatte/6561509491/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

*Hengdian watertown 横店水城*






*Ancient Suzhou Garden 苏州园林*






*Taohuayuan scenic area 常德桃花源*






*Mt. Huang 黄山*






*Yellow Crane Tower 黄鹤楼*






*The Great Wall 长城*






*Shunan Bamboo forests 蜀南竹海*






*Suichang county 浙江遂昌*






*Guilin county 桂林*






*Kanas lake 喀纳斯湖*






*Wuhan city 武汉*






*The Summer Palace 颐和园*






*Mt. Wudong 武当山*






*The Forbidden City 故宫*






*Guizhou Province 贵州*






*Shudu lake 属都海*


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ OMG! Terrific, willliu!


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Classical Gardens in Suzhou, Jiangsu Province, Eastern China*

By david goetz


*Great Wave Pavilion (Garden)*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vitiuannatte/6561405035/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vitiuannatte/6561394139/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vitiuannatte/6561382917/sizes/l/in/photostream/




*Suzhou Old Downtown*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vitiuannatte/6561365375/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vitiuannatte/6560937981/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vitiuannatte/6561196125/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vitiuannatte/6561004637/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vitiuannatte/6560640355/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vitiuannatte/6560589671/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hangzhou, Suzhou's Twin City. The Two Most Beautiful and Prosperous Cities in Ancient China.

There's Old Chinese Saying, "Heaven above, Suzhou and Hangzhou below." *

By david goetz









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vitiuannatte/6560459487/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vitiuannatte/6560037629/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vitiuannatte/6560410847/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vitiuannatte/6560405695/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vitiuannatte/6560066085/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vitiuannatte/6560071879/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vitiuannatte/6560054577/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vitiuannatte/6559961277/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

little universe said:


> ^^ OMG! Terrific, willliu!


:cheers2:


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*England or China? :lol:...Thames Town in Shanghai's Songjiang District...the Entire New Suburban Town built in English Style! *

By maezoe









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6640325859/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6640325295/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6640323627/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6640324127/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6640322183/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6640321725/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6640321203/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6640320721/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*England or China? :lol:...Thames Town in Shanghai's Songjiang District...the Entire New Suburban Town built in English Style!*

By maezoe









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6638612977/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6638611539/sizes/l/in/photostream/



*OMG! Even the Red Phone Booth!!! They should get Blue Ones as well for Doctor Who !!! :lol:*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6638618499/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6638614189/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6638612255/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6638610677/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6638609663/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6634145485/sizes/l/in/photostream/



*This baby looks more like Eastern European Bastard rather than English Born!!! :lol:*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6634145031/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6634142967/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

By david goetz

*Zhengding, an ancient city in Hebei Province, Northern China*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vitiuannatte/6556425709/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vitiuannatte/6556746773/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vitiuannatte/6556880157/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vitiuannatte/6556858107/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vitiuannatte/6556995451/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vitiuannatte/6557304559/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

By david goetz

*Pingyao, an Ancient City in Shanxi Province, Northern China*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vitiuannatte/6558503857/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vitiuannatte/6558560607/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vitiuannatte/6558481365/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vitiuannatte/6558392225/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vitiuannatte/6558396321/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vitiuannatte/6558403525/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vitiuannatte/6558419749/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vitiuannatte/6558206759/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vitiuannatte/6558682621/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vitiuannatte/6558689069/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

*Guilin city at night 桂林夜色*












Image hosted on http://ngmchina.com.cn/download/


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)




----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

*New Year firework over Wuhan*


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

*North Western Sichuan Province 川西北*












Image hosted on http://ngmchina.com.cn/download/


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

*Daocheng county 稻城*

Image hosted on http://ngmchina.com.cn/download/


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)




----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

*the forbidden city 故宫*

Image hosted on http://ngmchina.com.cn/download/


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)




----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

*Mt. Changbai 长白山*

Image hosted on http://ngmchina.com.cn/download/


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Beautiful photos :cheers2:


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

Cool.


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

awesome countryside


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

*Chinese New year coming in two days*

Image hosted on http://ngmchina.com.cn/download/


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)




----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)




----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)




----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

^^
*Happy Chinese New Year !* 




*Xi'an, the Ancient Capital of China, Northwestern China*

By Jingtian Lv









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lvjingtian/6748493255/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lvjingtian/6735714423/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lvjingtian/6735008365/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lvjingtian/6731177093/sizes/l/in/photostream/


*Hongcun, an ancient village in Eastern China*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lvjingtian/6376378143/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lvjingtian/6304822896/sizes/l/in/photostream/


*Tea House in Jingdezhen, the Porcelain Capital of China, Eastern China*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/lvjingtian/6452933661/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Tibetan Plateau, Southwestern China*

By Jingtian Lv









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lvjingtian/6435616783/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lvjingtian/6718378317/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lvjingtian/6719283575/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lvjingtian/6418195845/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lvjingtian/6547087105/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lvjingtian/6719118197/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lvjingtian/6748446709/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## endywalk (Jan 7, 2012)

I am planning to visit China this year. Thanks for having all this amazing photos of China.

_____________________________
Table Pads | Table Cover


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Graffitis in Shanghai*


graffiti | shanghai . graffiti park by kersavond, on Flickr


graffiti | ethan | shanghai . graffiti park by kersavond, on Flickr


graffiti | shanghai . graffiti park by kersavond, on Flickr


graffiti | shanghai . graffiti park by kersavond, on Flickr


graffiti | shanghai . graffiti park by kersavond, on Flickr


graffiti | panda | shanghai by kersavond, on Flickr


graffiti | panda | shanghai by kersavond, on Flickr


graffiti | shanghai by kersavond, on Flickr


graffiti | shanghai by kersavond, on Flickr


graffiti | shanghai by kersavond, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Graffitis in Shanghai*


graffiti | shanghai by kersavond, on Flickr


graffiti | shanghai by kersavond, on Flickr


graffiti | dezio | shanghai by kersavond, on Flickr


graffiti | shanghai by kersavond, on Flickr


graffiti | shanghai by kersavond, on Flickr


graffiti | shier | shanghai . moganshan road by kersavond, on Flickr


graffiti | read . oops . bmc | shanghai . moganshan road by kersavond, on Flickr


graffiti | eks | shanghai . moganshan road by kersavond, on Flickr


graffiti | shanghai . moganshan road by kersavond, on Flickr


graffiti | dezio | shanghai . moganshan road by kersavond, on Flickr


graffiti | ??? | shanghai . moganshan road by kersavond, on Flickr


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

*Terrecotta Warriors in Xi'an 兵马俑 *

Image hosted on http://ngmchina.com.cn/download/


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

*Suzhou opera 昆剧*

Image hosted on http://ngmchina.com.cn/download/


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)




----------



## garddemmet (Feb 7, 2012)

never knew there is a hill near shangai :nuts:


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

garddemmet said:


> never knew there is a hill near shangai :nuts:


There are hills in and/or near Shanghai but not nearly as tall as "Everest" :lol:

A hill in "Shanghai" (Songjiang District):











By Zhe ( Picasa )










By Jacksonville Stumpes (blogspot.com)


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Fenghuang Old Town, Hunan Province, Central China*


凤凰.. by 邱海绵, on Flickr


walking in fenghuang . by 邱海绵, on Flickr


*The Other Ancient Town in Zhangjiajie, Hunan Province, Central China*


Old Town in Zhangjiajie by b80399, on Flickr


----------



## Askario (Nov 13, 2007)

kay: amazing!


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

Askario said:


> kay: amazing!


which photos?


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

Marvelus montains.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Rinchinlhumbe said:


> Small hill near Shanghai



stunning...


----------



## phoenixboi08 (Dec 6, 2009)

skyridgeline said:


> There are hills in and/or near Shanghai but not nearly as tall as "Everest" :lol:
> 
> A hill in "Shanghai" (Songjiang District):
> 
> ...


Hehe near Happy Valley, right?


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hangzhou: Outdoor Chinese Folk Musical: Impression West Lake, directed by Zhang Yimou* 


Impression West Lake by Marshall Segal, on Flickr



Impression West Lake by Marshall Segal, on Flickr


Impression West Lake by Marshall Segal, on Flickr


Impression West Lake by Marshall Segal, on Flickr


Impression West Lake by Marshall Segal, on Flickr


Impression West Lake by Marshall Segal, on Flickr


Impression West Lake by Marshall Segal, on Flickr


Impression West Lake by Marshall Segal, on Flickr


Impression West Lake by Marshall Segal, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hangzhou: Outdoor Chinese Folk Musical: Impression West Lake, directed by Zhang Yimou* 


Impression West Lake by Marshall Segal, on Flickr


Impression West Lake by Marshall Segal, on Flickr


Impression West Lake by Marshall Segal, on Flickr


Impression West Lake by Marshall Segal, on Flickr


Impression West Lake by Marshall Segal, on Flickr


Impression West Lake by Marshall Segal, on Flickr


Impression West Lake by Marshall Segal, on Flickr


Impression West Lake by Marshall Segal, on Flickr


Impression West Lake by Marshall Segal, on Flickr


Impression West Lake by Marshall Segal, on Flickr


Impression West Lake by Marshall Segal, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hangzhou: Outdoor Chinese Folk Musical: Impression West Lake, directed by Zhang Yimou* 



Impression West Lake by Marshall Segal, on Flickr


Impression West Lake by Marshall Segal, on Flickr


Impression West Lake by Marshall Segal, on Flickr


Impression West Lake by Marshall Segal, on Flickr


Impression West Lake by Marshall Segal, on Flickr


Impression West Lake by Marshall Segal, on Flickr


Impression West Lake by Marshall Segal, on Flickr


Impression West Lake by Marshall Segal, on Flickr


Impression West Lake by Marshall Segal, on Flickr


Impression West Lake by Marshall Segal, on Flickr


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

phoenixboi08 said:


> Hehe near Happy Valley, right?


Yes. About 3km west of it. 

@0:55 you can see the hills:


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

*Qinghai–Tibet Railway*

Wikipedia









Wikipedia









By Ryan&Jo's









By Ryan&Jo's














Wikipedia


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

*Hangzhou West Lake*

Image hosted on http://www.xici.net/d141012361.htm


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)




----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Langmu Tibetan Buddhist Temple in Luqu County, Southern Gansu Province, NW China*



















By 都市丽人 from www.photofans.cn


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Tashkurgan Ethnic Tajik County, Xinjiang, NW China*




















By DeNero From www.photofans.cn


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Heilongjiang Province, NE China*










By 拎一张 from htwww.photofans.cn


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Heilongjiang Province, NE China*










By 拎一张 from htwww.photofans.cn


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Mountain Areas of Western Sichuan Province in Autumn, SW China*



















By 心随风行 from www.photofans.cn


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

willliu said:


>


_... gondola with eight passenger cabins which reaches 4,843m above sea level *[world’s highest gondola lift] *to access The Aba Great Glacier in Sichuan province, about six hours driving time from regional capital Chengdu, also in China. But there is not reported to be any snow sports here._

- freshpeaks.com


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Yellow River's Hukou Waterfall on the borders of Shanxi Province and Shaanxi Province, Northern China*

** Yellow River, the Birthplace of Chinese Civilization.*

*Shanxi Province*










*Shaanxi Province*










By 三补色 from www.photofans.cn


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Yellow River's Laoniuwan(老牛湾) River Bend on the borders of Shanxi Province and Inner Mongolia, Northern China. *

** Yellow River, the Birthplace of Chinese Civilization.*


*Shanxi Province*










*Inner Mongolia*










By .小人物. from www.photofans.cn














































By ～老游～ from www.photofans.cn


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Yellow River Upper Reaches, Yushu, Qinghai Province, NW China.*

** Yellow River, the Birthplace of Chinese Civilization.*





















By 大漠 from www.photofans.cn


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

Oh my god China have the best landscapes in the world.


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

the best not , one of the best


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

*Scenery around northern Zhejiang province*

Image hosted on http://forum.xitek.com/thread-884789-1-1-1.html


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)




----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)




----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)




----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)




----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

*Autumn in Bomi 波密秋*

Image hosted on http://http://travel.xitek.com/003015/picture-2990323132186382619-1.htm


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

*Hulunbeier county 呼伦贝尔*

Image hosted on http://forum.xitek.com/thread-307586-1-1-1.html


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)




----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

willliu, some of the images you've posted on #2583 and #2584 are from *Hangzhou* and *Mount Jiuhua (one of the four most sacred mountains in Chinese Buddhism)* not *Wuxi*, they look very nice though. :cheers:


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*A New House in Modern Chinese Way at the foot of the Jade Dragon Mountain designed by local architect Li Xiaodong, Lijiang City, Yunnan Province, SW China*

** Lijiang Old City nearby is a UNESCO World Heritage Site*



















For More Information click on archdaily link


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*A Village School Built on a bridge in Pinghe County by local architects Li Xiaodong, Zhangzhou, Fujian Province, SE China*

**We can see the Ancient Tulou Buildings (UNESCO World Heritage Site) behind the structure*



















More Information click on archdaily link


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*A Restaurant in Tianmen Mountain by local architect Liu chongxiao, Guilin City, Guangxi, Southern China*

For more information click archdaily link


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Four Most Sacred Mountains in Chinese Buddhism*

*Mount Jiuhua/九华山*

*Mount Putuo/普陀山*

*Mount Wutai/五台山*

*Mount Emei/峨眉山, the seat of bodhisattva Samantabhadra/普贤菩萨, Sichuan Province, SW China*

**UNESCO World Heritage Site**




























By WANGDEWU from www.photofans.cn










By 暮色斑斓 from www.photofans.cn





























By 十一步 from www.photofans.cn










By zhlmaa from www.photofans.cn










By youngmaste from www.photofans.cn


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Four Most Sacred Mountains in Chinese Buddhism*

*Mount Emei/峨眉山*

*Mount Putuo/普陀山*

*Mount Wutai/五台山*

*Mount Jiuhua/九华山, the seat of bodhisattva Ksitigarbha/地藏菩萨, Anhui Province, Central China*



















By 缘是今生 from www.photofans.cn










By 江淮分水岭 from www.photofans.cn/





































By 清溪 from www.photofans.cn


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Four Most Sacred Mountains in Chinese Buddhism*

*Mount Emei/峨眉山*

*Mount Jiuhua/九华山*

*Mount Wutai/五台山*

*Mount Putuo/普陀山, the Seat of bodhisattva Avalokiteśvara/观音菩萨, and the only one among four which locates in the Sea, Zhejiang Province, Eastern China*



















By duying from www.photofans.cn



















By 日照昆仑 from www.photofans.cn











By 苍山 from www.photofans.cn





































By SHBDY from www.photofans.cn


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Four Most Sacred Mountains in Chinese Buddhism*

*Mount Emei/峨眉山*

*Mount Jiuhua/九华山*

*Mount Putuo/普陀山*

*Mount Wutai/五台山, the Seat of bodhisattva Manjusri/文殊菩萨, Shanxi Province, Northern China*

**UNESCO World Heritage Site**






























By 铁甲车 from www.photofans.cn


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Four Most Sacred Mountains in Chinese Buddhism*

*Mount Emei/峨眉山*

*Mount Jiuhua/九华山*

*Mount Putuo/普陀山*

*Mount Wutai/五台山, the Seat of bodhisattva Manjusri/文殊菩萨, Shanxi Province, Northern China*

**UNESCO World Heritage Site**






























By 铁甲车 from www.photofans.cn


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

amazing highland photos from China....kay:


----------



## 009 (Nov 28, 2007)

gabo79 said:


> Oh my god China have the best landscapes in the world.


I think I'll have to agree with you there


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

*Southern Jiangsu province*

http://news.qq.com/photon/act/yongyuandejiangnan.htm


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)




----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)




----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)




----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)




----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)




----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)




----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)




----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*More photos from Pamir Mountains, Xinjiang, NW China*



















By 冰雪之梦 from www.photofans.cn


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*More photos from Pamir Mountains, Xinjiang, NW China*



















By 冰雪之梦 from www.photofans.cn


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*More photos from Pamir Mountains, Xinjiang, NW China*



















By 冰雪之梦 from www.photofans.cn


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Nanxi River/楠溪江, its Ancient Villages and Mountains alongside, Yongjia County, Wenzhou, Zhejiang Province, Eastern China*



















By 大方无隅 from www.photofans.cn


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Kaiping Diaolou and Villages/开平碉楼, Kaiping County, Guangdong Province, Southern China*

**UNESCO World Heritage Site**




























By dax.x from www.photofans.cn




























By 点一支 from www.photofans.cn





































By 依然879 from www.photofans.cn












By Nero from www.photofans.cn





































By 桦影 from www.photofans.cn


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Yungang Grottoes/云冈石窟, Datong, Shanxi Province, Northern China*

**UNESCO World Heritage Site**




























By 李败山 from www.photofans.cn



















By 黑礁石 from www.photofans.cn





































By 都市过客 from www.photofans.cn










By 大海 from www.photofans.cn




























By 石桥 from www.photofans.cn


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Longmen Grottoes/龙门石窟, Luoyang City, Henan Province, Central China*

**UNESCO World Heritage Site**




























By 阿昌 from www.photofans.cn



















By 爱佳人 from www.photofans.cn




























By power88 from www.photofans.cn


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Changbai Mountains/长白山 on the border between China and North Korea, Jilin Province, NE China. *










By 参与 from www.photofans.cn


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Changbai Mountains/长白山 on the border between China and North Korea, Jilin Province, NE China. *










By 畅想呼吸 from www.photofans.cn
















































By 清波皓月 from www.photofans.cn





























By zql8802 from www.photofans.cn


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Changbai Mountains/长白山 on the border between China and North Korea, Jilin Province, NE China. *










By 阳光 from www.photofans.cn
















































By 北方的山 from www.photofans.cn

















































By 冈底斯 from www.photofans.cn


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Giant Wild Goose Pagoda/大雁塔, Xi'an City, Shaanxi Province, NW China.*



















By 逆风飞扬tj from www.photofans.cn


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Wulingyuan/武陵源, Zhangjiajie City, Hunan Province, Central China*










**UNESCO World Heritage Site**



















By 王屋山 from www.photofans.cn


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Ghost Castle in Urho/乌尔禾魔鬼城, Karamay City, Xinjiang, NW China*










By 军垦二世 from www.photofans.cn


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Chinese Muslims praying at a-thousand-year Old Niujie Mosque/牛街清真寺 in Beijing, Northern China.*











By 心民 from www.photofans.cn


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shangri-La County/香格里拉县, Diqing, Yunnan Province, SW China*



















By .砖头 from www.photofans.cn


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

*Hǎikǒu, Hainan*









http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Haikou


By Mission Hills China


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

*Sai Kung, New Territories, Hong Kong*


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Wuzhen/乌镇, a Typical Ancient Waterfront Town in Wu Region, Tongxiang, Zhejiang Province, Eastern China. *










By 云逸仙 from www.photofans.cn
















































By 重新呼吸 from www.photofans.cn


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Wuzhen/乌镇, a Typical Ancient Waterfront Town in Wu Region, Tongxiang, Zhejiang Province, Eastern China. *











By 重新呼吸 from www.photofans.cn










































































By 云逸仙 from www.photofans.cn


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Volcanoes in Outskirts Datong, Datong City, Shanxi Province, Northern China*










By 耕耘 from www.photofans.cn


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Girls in their traditional constumes from Ethnic Miao People background, Guizhou Province, SW China*










By 五佰英里 from www.photofans.cn


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

excellent images from China...kay:


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Mount Lu/庐山 in Winter, Jiujiang, Jiangxi Province, Central China *


**UNESCO World Heritage Site**





























By 培根摄影 from www.photofans.cn

















































By 大石头 from www.photofans.cn



















By tanxiao from www.photofans.cn


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*One of the Classical Chinese Gardens in Suzhou, Suzhou City, Jiangsu Province, Eastern China.*


**UNESCO World Heritage Site**





































http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6982235081/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6982193787/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6982201631/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6982194087/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Badain Jaran Desert/巴丹吉林沙漠, Alxa League, Inner Mongolia, NW China*










By *szf61* from www.photofans.cn


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Badain Jaran Desert/巴丹吉林沙漠, Alxa League, Inner Mongolia, NW China*










By *szf61* from www.photofans.cn


----------



## interresultpk (Feb 22, 2012)

amazing pics.................


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)




----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

*Wild China*

Image hosted on http://photo.poco.cn/


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)




----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)




----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)




----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)




----------



## khoojyh (Aug 14, 2005)

The traditional culture is beautiful too.


----------



## harry·chao (Aug 11, 2010)

so beautiful !


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Datong Tulin(Stone Forest)/大同土林 in Outskirts Datong City, Shanxi Province, Northern China.*










By *szf61* from www.photofans.cn


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Lugu Lake/泸沽湖 at the borders of Ninglang County/宁蒗, Yunnan Province and Yanyuan County/盐源, Sichuan Province, SW China.*



















By 思佳色 from www.photofans.cn


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Lugu Lake/泸沽湖 at the borders of Ninglang County/宁蒗, Yunnan Province and Yanyuan County/盐源, Sichuan Province, SW China.*



















By 思佳色 and 光影色友 from www.photofans.cn


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Tibet/བོད་/西藏, SW China.*










By *szf61* from www.photofans.cn


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

The best landscapes of the world.


----------



## Bluemooncm78 (Aug 11, 2011)

Very gorgeous...


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

*Aizhai bridge 矮寨大桥*

Image hosted on http://dp.pconline.com.cn/dphoto/1937246.html


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

*Western Hunan Province 湘西*

Image hosted on http://www.xxsslxs.com/


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)




----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)




----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)




----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

*Ganzhou county 赣州*

Image hosted on http://www.qq.com


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

*Great Wall 长城*











Image hosted onhttp://www.nipic.com


----------



## phoenixboi08 (Dec 6, 2009)

willliu said:


> *Great Wall 长城*
> 
> 
> Image hosted onhttp://www.nipic.com


It always used to shock me to see the Great Wall like that, then remember it's so old.
Reminds me of that show "Life After People"


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

^^

I watched that documentary too. One scene i particularly remember is that it illustrated how a glass and steel office tower was eroded by the mother nature and finally collapsed and vanished into the soil...

:cheers:



*Beijing, Northern China*










By *szf61* from www.photofans.cn

*Gingko Tress Avenue in Autumn near Diaoyutai State Guesthouse/钓鱼台国宾馆*












*Summer Palace's Kunming Lake*





































*Western Hills after Snowfall Viewing from the Summer Palace*













*Beijing CBD*

*>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> SCROLL >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>*













*The Forbidden City*

*>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> SCROLL >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>*


----------



## GIGIGAGA (Nov 22, 2011)

China has the best and even most kinds of landscapes in the world!:cheers:


----------



## yubnub (May 3, 2010)

hmm China is too beautiful to be on the 2nd page so here are some pics from Shanghai at night


Shanghai by barnyz, on Flickr


Shanghai by barnyz, on Flickr


Shanghai by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

*#10*, Pingyao County, Jinzhong, Shanxi

















.. 





madsandsignesyearoffun.wordpress.com


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Ancient City of Pingyao/平遥古城, Jinzhong, Shanxi Province, Northern China.*

**UNESCO World Heritage Site**



















By 荒谷黑马 from www.photofans.cn


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Ancient City of Pingyao/平遥古城, Jinzhong, Shanxi Province, Northern China.*

**UNESCO World Heritage Site**



















By 荒谷黑马 from www.photofans.cn


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

*#9*, Yiyi Rift Valley,Wuding County, Chuxiong Yi autonomous prefecture, Yunnan








..










Hosted on panoramio.com by chengjiang303


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Spring in Qinghai Province, NW China*











Image20090813-01-0001 by winnerlei, on Flickr


Image20090813-02-0034 by winnerlei, on Flickr


Image20090813-02-0037 by winnerlei, on Flickr


Image20090813-01-0016 by winnerlei, on Flickr


Image20090813-01-0012 by winnerlei, on Flickr


Image20090813-01-0014 by winnerlei, on Flickr


Image20090813-01-0002 by winnerlei, on Flickr


Image20090813-02-0032 by winnerlei, on Flickr


Image20090813-02-0033 by winnerlei, on Flickr


Image20090813-02-0038 by winnerlei, on Flickr


Image20090813-02-0035 by winnerlei, on Flickr


Image20090813-02-0029 by winnerlei, on Flickr


----------



## yubnub (May 3, 2010)

skyridgeline said:


> *#9*, Yiyi Rift Valley,Wuding County, Chuxiong Yi autonomous prefecture, Yunnan
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that is just amazing, it looks like some fantasy environment from a video game! China is spectacular!!!


----------



## yubnub (May 3, 2010)

Some panoramas from a recent trip to Shanghai


Shanghai by barnyz, on Flickr


Shanghai by barnyz, on Flickr


Shanghai by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Yangshuo County/阳朔, Guilin, Guangxi, Southern China.*












Guilin to Yangshuo by gggerry, on Flickr


IMG_2182.jpg by gggerry, on Flickr


Guilin to Yangshuo by gggerry, on Flickr


IMG_2181.jpg by gggerry, on Flickr


Shangri-La Village on Yanshuo by gggerry, on Flickr


Shangri-La Village on Yanshuo by gggerry, on Flickr


----------



## yubnub (May 3, 2010)

^^^^^^Wonderful

Suzhou, Xuanmiao Temple

Suzhou by barnyz, on Flickr


Suzhou by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Spring time at Taiziwan Park (or Crown Prince Bay Park)/ 太子湾公园, South edge of the West Lake, Hangzhou City, Zhejiang Province, Eastern China.*


**UNESCO World Heritage Site**




































http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7046918255/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6900822220/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7046917079/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6900819186/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7046916903/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7046912267/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6900821594/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7046916539/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7046917439/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6900823024/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6900847950/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7046942617/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7046917613/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Hangzhou-太子湾 by 小洲（中国器材党）, on Flickr


Hangzhou-太子湾 by 小洲（中国器材党）, on Flickr


----------



## ninehills123456 (Aug 26, 2011)

can u post abou it the luxury life in china dn the beautiful cherry blossom tree roads 

beautiful nature roads in china and feng shui and luxury china 


mainly looking for luxury china


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

Pulandian, Dalian, Liaoning

















By duyjun (panoramio.com)


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

*Jiuzhaigou County*(#6), Ngawa Tibetan and Qiang Autonomous Prefecture, Sichuan
(_Ngawa, also known as Ngaba, is the site of the epicenter of the 2008 Sichuan earthquake, in which over 20,000 of its residents died_)

















Up to 720p


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Yellow River/黄河, Chinese People's Mother River, Northern China*











By *szf61* from www.photofans.cn


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Yellow River/黄河, Chinese People's Mother River, Northern China*











By *szf61* from www.photofans.cn


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

_*Hailing island 海陵岛*_











Images hosted on http://www.lvyoubbs.com/thread-22592-1-1.html


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

Wow nice.


----------



## altmmar89 (Jul 30, 2009)

*Shanghai*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/altmmar89/7071051199/sizes/l/in/set-72157629801009843/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/altmmar89/7081669103/sizes/l/in/set-72157629801009843/


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

_*Hangzhou city 杭州*_











Image hosted on http://forum.xitek.com/forum-48-1.html


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)




----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

_*XingAn county 兴安盟*_











Image hosted on http://forum.xitek.com/forum-48-1.html


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)




----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

_*Guangxi Province 广西*_













Image hosted on http://forum.xitek.com/forum-48-1.html


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)




----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

Shanghai at night
http://earthobservatory.nasa.gov/IOTD/view.php?id=77658


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Prison Break :lol:*


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Ancient Town of Wuzhen/乌镇, Jiaxing City, Zhejiang Province, Eastern China*


















http://www.flickr.com/photos/gggenuino/7058624651/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/gggenuino/6912541370/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/gggenuino/7058626595/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/gggenuino/6912550626/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/gggenuino/7058630393/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/gggenuino/6912556630/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/gggenuino/6912558090/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/gggenuino/7058637123/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/gggenuino/7058826003/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/gggenuino/7058643579/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/gggenuino/6912742656/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/gggenuino/7058823039/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Suzhou Museum/苏州博物馆, Suzhou City, Jiangsu Province, Eastern China*




















苏州忠王府 by ouko view, on Flickr


苏州博物馆 by ouko view, on Flickr


苏州博物馆 by ouko view, on Flickr


苏州博物馆 by ouko view, on Flickr


苏州博物馆 by ouko view, on Flickr


苏州博物馆 by ouko view, on Flickr


苏州博物馆 by ouko view, on Flickr


苏州忠王府 by ouko view, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lvjingtian/7035440187/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lvjingtian/7035469911/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lvjingtian/7038374187/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Wild Cherry Blossoms alongside the Great Wall's Jiankou Section/箭扣长城, Huairou District, Northern Beijing, Northern China.*

**UNESCO World Heritage Site**




















Flower Tower by Mark Griffith, on Flickr


Summer comes from Springtime by Mark Griffith, on Flickr


Springtime at the Wall by Mark Griffith, on Flickr


Blossoms at JianKou by Mark Griffith, on Flickr


----------



## yubnub (May 3, 2010)

love those pictures of the overgrown great wall!


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*More photos from Pamir Mountains/帕米尔高原, Xinjiang, NW China*



















By 冰雪之梦 from www.photofans.cn


----------



## yubnub (May 3, 2010)

Pamir mountains = utterly wow! I really want to go there someday. Really fantastic pictures thanks for sharing


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*A park in Beijing's BDA Area/北京经济技术开发区.*











lilac path by billyb108, on Flickr


the long and winding path... by billyb108, on Flickr


fallen pink by billyb108, on Flickr


taking a break by billyb108, on Flickr


the long path by billyb108, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Grasslands in Inner Mongolia/内蒙古, Northern China.*










By *szf61* from www.photofans.cn


----------



## xXFallenXx (Jun 15, 2007)

The most beautiful thread on SSC. I must go back to China someday.


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

Ujeen said:


> China is absolutely amazing, marvellous, beautiful country ! Loved every last photo in this thread!
> *skyridgeline*, your videos are superb! Especially those snowy mountain views. I liked the soundtrack and, btw, nice dj's mix there with switching videos by the end (I keep listening to it in the background ). Who is the singer (or band even) ?


Just to clarify, I did not film the video. It was uploaded by tony801102 on Jan 27, 2011. 

There's a good chance the singer might be "Ayouduo" because I think she is the most popular for this genre of music.

In Kaili City ...


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

Mengyin, Linyi, Shandong

















by 遥远的客栈 hosted on panoramio.com


----------



## Ujeen (Sep 24, 2010)

skyridgeline said:


> Just to clarify, I did not film the video.
> There's a good chance the singer might be "Ayouduo" because I think she is the most popular for this genre of music.


Got it, thanks ! :cheers1:
It appeared to me that I like that genre  Going to listen to


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

Wanli, Nanchang, Jiangxi










by 宝来 hosted on panoramio.com


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Mount Danxia/丹霞山, Shaoguan City, Guangdong Province, Southern China.*


**UNESCO World Heritage Site**






























*Yangyuan Rock (***** Shaped Rock)/阳元石*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bellchan/6419193817/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dlai_photography/324677911/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Danxia National Park by gareth.mok, on Flickr


DanXia, China 丹霞勝景 by hk_traveller, on Flickr


DanXia, China 丹霞勝景 by hk_traveller, on Flickr


DanXia, China 丹霞勝景 by hk_traveller, on Flickr


DanXia, China 丹霞勝景 by hk_traveller, on Flickr


DanXia, China 丹霞勝景 by hk_traveller, on Flickr


Danxia Mountain by Kinetical, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Huanglong/黄龙, Western Sichuan Province, SW China.*


**UNESCO World Heritage Site**




















Huanglong by Sophie et Fred, on Flickr


[email protected] by justtaitan（我現在有身份錯亂的問題）, on Flickr


Huanglong temple by Fred Wang - Photography, on Flickr


Huanglong by HW.Wang, on Flickr


Huanglong: 50 by lacitadelle, on Flickr


Huanglong, Sichuan 四川黄龙 by Roaming the World, on Flickr


Dragon Scales by nawapa, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/eggy/5218419132/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Postcard from China by Savissivik, on Flickr


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

wow China absolute amazing the best landscapes.


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

> Originally Posted by willliu





skyridgeline said:


> _... gondola with eight passenger cabins which reaches 4,843m above sea level *[world’s highest gondola lift] *to access The Aba Great Glacier in Sichuan province, about six hours driving time from regional capital Chengdu, also in China. But there is not reported to be any snow sports here._
> 
> - freshpeaks.com


Heishui County (*#9*),Ngawa Tibetan and Qiang Autonomous Prefecture, Sichuan

















Published on Apr 20, 2012 by laitailai 





And no, that's not "Darth Vader". :lol: I think some of the people in the car speak in a Hokkien dialect.


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

Xiapu, Ningde, Fujian

















by fangxinguang hosted on panoramio.com









by fangxinguang hosted on panoramio.com


----------



## ko7 (Sep 7, 2009)

thx for these two very very beautiful photos.


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

Baiyin ( *#1* ), Gansu
























Bagou Town or about, Qianwei County ( *#6* ), Leshan Municipality, Sichuan


















Somewhere in Chifeng , Inner Mongolia


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

This thread is so amazing like China!:cheers:


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

_*Yutian county 于田*_












Image hosted on http://news.qq.com/photon/act/yutian.htm


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)




----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

_*Yixing county 宜兴*_












Image hosted on http://news.qq.com/photon/act/yixing.htm


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)




----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

_*Xiangyang city 襄阳城*_












Image hosted on http://news.qq.com/photon/act/xiangyang.htm


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)




----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

_*Xianju county 仙居*_












Image hosted on http://news.qq.com/photon/act/zhejiangxianju.htm


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)




----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)




----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

_*Dazu county 大足*_













Image hosted on http://news.qq.com/photon/act/cqdz.htm


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)




----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)




----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)




----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)




----------



## everywhere (May 10, 2012)

^^ Beautiful landscapes over there. :cheers:


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

Turpan Prefecture (*#1*), Xinjiang (one of the hottest places on earth)

















By Dmitrii Lezine (according to the photographer, it read 65°C !)









by OT46 hosted on panoramio.com


----------



## everywhere (May 10, 2012)

skyridgeline said:


> Turpan Prefecture (*#1*), Xinjiang (one of the hottest places on earth)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No wonder that place was HOT! :lol::nuts:


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Tibet/西藏/བོད, Western China.*











VRT_2466s copy by CoolbieRe, on Flickr


VRT_2172s copy by CoolbieRe, on Flickr


VRT_2191s copy by CoolbieRe, on Flickr


VRT_2189s by CoolbieRe, on Flickr


VRT_2025-Edit by CoolbieRe, on Flickr


VRT_1967 by CoolbieRe, on Flickr


some ice-cream?? by CoolbieRe, on Flickr


M.F.E.O. by CoolbieRe, on Flickr


N/A by CoolbieRe, on Flickr


Nomad by CoolbieRe, on Flickr


stand out by CoolbieRe, on Flickr


softcream by CoolbieRe, on Flickr


on my way by CoolbieRe, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Tibet/西藏/བོད, Western China.*











VRT_2243s by CoolbieRe, on Flickr


VRT_2269s by CoolbieRe, on Flickr


VRT_2328s by CoolbieRe, on Flickr


VRT_2345s by CoolbieRe, on Flickr


VRT_2388s by CoolbieRe, on Flickr


VRT_2445 by CoolbieRe, on Flickr


VRT_2827s by CoolbieRe, on Flickr


VRT_2701 by CoolbieRe, on Flickr


VRT_2740s by CoolbieRe, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Tibet/西藏/བོད, Western China.*











VRT_3258s by CoolbieRe, on Flickr


VRT_3257s by CoolbieRe, on Flickr


VRT_3231s by CoolbieRe, on Flickr


VRT_3080s by CoolbieRe, on Flickr


VRT_2990s by CoolbieRe, on Flickr


VRT_2864s by CoolbieRe, on Flickr


VRT_3137 by CoolbieRe, on Flickr


Herd by CoolbieRe, on Flickr


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Great updates,willliu!


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

_*Gongcheng county 恭城*_













Image hosted on http://news.qq.com/photon/act/gongcheng.htm


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)




----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)




----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)




----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

Awesome updates willui.


----------



## everywhere (May 10, 2012)

^^ Magnificent views from Tibet. :cheers:

Seems that the place looks peaceful.


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

Hami (Kumul)- *#1*, Xinjiang










by Shi baohua史保华 hosted on panoramio.com


----------



## everywhere (May 10, 2012)

^^ Lots of sheeps over there.


----------



## everywhere (May 10, 2012)

little universe said:


> *Prison Break :lol:*


I watched it on Sina. :lol: 

Cute and insanely funny! :lol:


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

Tongjiang( *#5 *),Jiamusi, Heilongjiang

















By david-51


----------



## everywhere (May 10, 2012)

^^ That was such a huge agricultural area.


----------



## Thawach (Apr 22, 2011)

i would like to go and i just have sent my daughter to learn in china now. all the photos are beautiful.


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

Marvelus landscapes.


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

_*Qingzhou county 青州*_












Image hosted on http://news.qq.com/photon/act/qingzhou.htm


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)




----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

_*Puzhehei county 普者黑*_












Image hosted on http://news.qq.com/photon/act/qiubei.htm


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

_*Lake Tai 太湖*_












Image hosted on http://news.qq.com/photon/act/sjth.htm


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)




----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)




----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)




----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

Great updates,willliu!:applause:


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

:wave:


gabo79 said:


> Great updates,willliu!:applause:


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

_*Bayinbuluke swan lake 巴音布鲁克天鹅湖*_












Image hosted on www.fengniao.com


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)




----------



## everywhere (May 10, 2012)

^^ Words can't describe how beautiful China is. More than just skyscrapers, industries and stuff, there's more to that.


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

Nyalam County, Tibet's Shigatse Prefecture










Published on Apr 8, 2012 by Accessyourpotential 






by 达之江 hosted on panoramio.com


----------



## yubnub (May 3, 2010)

jaw dropping photos, china = wow


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

_*Dali County 大理*_












Image hosted on http://photo.poco.cn/


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

_*Yili County 伊犁*_












Image hosted on http://photo.poco.cn/


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)




----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

_*Ali County 阿里*_












Image hosted on http://photo.poco.cn/


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

_*Ganzi County 甘孜*_












Image hosted on http://photo.poco.cn/


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

_*Aba County 阿坝*_












Image hosted on http://photo.poco.cn/


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

_*Mt. Niubei 牛背山*_












Image hosted on http://photo.poco.cn/


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

_*Ejina county 额济纳旗*_












Image hosted on http://photo.poco.cn/


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

_*Wuxi County 无锡*_












Image hosted on http://photo.poco.cn/


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)




----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

Hanas National Nature Reserve (Burqin County, *#2*), Altay Prefecture, Xinjiang










Uploaded by davidchuyulin on Oct 5, 2010 





By nawapa









By micklest


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

wow absolute beautiful nice China.


----------



## Tsingtao ren (May 18, 2009)

great


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Mount Mogan/莫干山, Deqing County, Huzhou City, Zhejiang Province, Eastern China.*


















http://www.flickr.com/photos/shiver_silver/7294942210/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/shiver_silver/7294944690/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/shiver_silver/7294932412/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/shiver_silver/7294924604/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/shiver_silver/7294918184/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/shiver_silver/7294906636/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/shiver_silver/7294923088/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/shiver_silver/7294903134/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/shiver_silver/7294900914/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/shiver_silver/7294895522/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/shiver_silver/7294897326/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/shiver_silver/7294893952/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/shiver_silver/7294940236/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/shiver_silver/7294946548/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Mount Mogan/莫干山, Deqing County, Huzhou City, Zhejiang Province, Eastern China.*


















http://www.flickr.com/photos/shiver_silver/7294888402/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/shiver_silver/7294886540/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/shiver_silver/7294883338/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/shiver_silver/7294881504/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/shiver_silver/7294879842/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/shiver_silver/7294878042/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/shiver_silver/7294875984/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/shiver_silver/7294874528/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/shiver_silver/7294873136/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/shiver_silver/7294868974/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/shiver_silver/7294866722/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/shiver_silver/7294862534/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/shiver_silver/7294860568/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

really impressive photos from China...kay:


----------



## timo9 (Oct 24, 2008)

Great pics


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

Panjin, Liaoning










by 老板鱼123









by Rachun


----------



## everywhere (May 10, 2012)

@little universe: IS that a mountainside resort in Mogan-shan?


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Guizhou/贵州 Province, SW China.*











坝凌河 by Kinetical, on Flickr


_MG_6354.jpg by Kinetical, on Flickr


_MG_5906.jpg by Kinetical, on Flickr


Curious peek by Kinetical, on Flickr


_MG_6488.jpg by Kinetical, on Flickr


_MG_6616.jpg by Kinetical, on Flickr


螺丝滩瀑布 by Kinetical, on Flickr


_MG_6697.jpg by Kinetical, on Flickr


_MG_6705.jpg by Kinetical, on Flickr


黄果树瀑布 by Kinetical, on Flickr


未标题_全景图1-2-2.jpg by Kinetical, on Flickr


坝凌河全景 by Kinetical, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Fishermen and their assistant Cormorants/鸬鹚  on the Li River/漓江, Guilin City, Guangxi, Southern China.*












Li River by Lightsviajes, on Flickr


Li River by Lightsviajes, on Flickr



Li River by Lightsviajes, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Ethnic Minorities from Xinjiang/新疆, NW China.*











People Of Kashgar  by YONA PHOTÂ©, on Flickr


People Of Kashgar  by YONA PHOTÂ©, on Flickr


People Of Kashgar  by YONA PHOT©, on Flickr


Tajik Family Woman by YONA PHOT©, on Flickr


People Of Kashgar  by YONA PHOT©, on Flickr


Uyghur couple in Yining by YONA PHOT©, on Flickr


Tajik sheep herder by YONA PHOT©, on Flickr


People Of Kashgar  by YONA PHOTÂ©, on Flickr


Uyghur family shot in Kashgar, China by YONA PHOT©, on Flickr


 People Of Kashgar  by YONA PHOT©, on Flickr


Kashgar Street-view #1 by YONA PHOTÂ©, on Flickr


Tajik men of Tashkurgan, China by YONA PHOTÂ©, on Flickr


Tajik Family Man by YONA PHOTÂ©, on Flickr


Tajik Woman by YONA PHOTÂ©, on Flickr


Tajik Woman on the Karakoram Highway by YONA PHOT©, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Xinjiang/新疆, NW China.*











Tian Shan Mountain Range, Urumqi, China by YONA PHOTÂ©, on Flickr


Celestial Mountains of Central Asia 天山 by YONA PHOT©, on Flickr


Yili Grasslands by YONA PHOTÂ©, on Flickr


The Green Sea, Steppes and grasslands by YONA PHOT©, on Flickr


Hills of Gongnaisi, Xinjiang by YONA PHOT©, on Flickr


Views of The Karakoram Highway #3 by YONA PHOT©, on Flickr


Views of The Karakoram Highway #4 by YONA PHOT©, on Flickr


Danxia Landforms in Xinjang by YONA PHOT©, on Flickr


Danxia Landforms in Xinjiang by YONA PHOT©, on Flickr


Sailimu Lake, Yili, China by YONA PHOT©, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*More photos from Guilin, Guangxi, Southern China.*


















http://www.flickr.com/photos/azlanumpai/4747028595/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/azlanumpai/4747028869/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/azlanumpai/4747029143/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

Chongming County, Shanghai










By China Supertrends









By Jason..Zhang


----------



## johnsmith88 (Jun 8, 2012)

Photo of JiuZaigou










by hohn Vincent on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Southwestern China.*











x 105 t DSC_3022 by liu hua china, on Flickr


x 101tt22 DSC_2732 by liu hua china, on Flickr


x 10123 tt by liu hua china, on Flickr


x tt22_618 ttttt by liu hua china, on Flickr


x wj 207 1234tt by liu hua china, on Flickr


x 301SDIM5144t by liu hua china, on Flickr


x yy 22 33 by liu hua china, on Flickr


x yy_DSC9256 by liu hua china, on Flickr


x yy900tt by liu hua china, on Flickr


x zyy_DSC8637 by liu hua china, on Flickr


x z30123tt by liu hua china, on Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

really nice pics of china


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

_*Western Yunnan 滇西*_

Image hosted on http://photo.poco.cn/


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

_*Western Highland*_

Image hosted on http://photo.poco.cn/


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)




----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

_*Mt. Huang 黄山*_

Image hosted on http://photo.poco.cn/


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

Tashkurgan Tajik Autonomous County, Kashgar Prefecture, Xinjiang 










By 11rainbow


----------



## magiar (Nov 6, 2011)




----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Mount Lao/崂山, Qingdao City, Shandong Province, Northern China.*






























http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6483690979/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6483726721/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6483731771/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Signs of ice age by riikkap, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6483748827/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6483790123/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6483787019/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6483741329/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6483608767/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6483585811/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6483540367/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6483604627/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6483616861/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Quiet by riikkap, on Flickr


Laoshan summit by riikkap, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/christian_mehler/6984188935/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Beijing Sunset*













Forbidden City Panorama by indi.ca, on Flickr





Dias Above The City by indi.ca, on Flickr


Figure Over Beijing by indi.ca, on Flickr


Bird Over The City by indi.ca, on Flickr


Birdly Sunset by indi.ca, on Flickr


Beijing by indi.ca, on Flickr


Beijing Photographers by indi.ca, on Flickr


Photographers Catching The Sunset by indi.ca, on Flickr


----------



## excellent0001 (Jun 18, 2012)

*Historic China*

Historic, Amazing China. I have few pictures of China during my last visit. I shall go through my archive and will share some moment later.


_________________
http://www.alacraft.com.au/wall-stickers-cat34


----------



## magiar (Nov 6, 2011)

willliu said:


> _*Western Yunnan 滇西*_
> 
> Image hosted on http://photo.poco.cn/


Absolutely breathtaking, unreal, alien, over the top, unexpected, amazing... Wow.


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

very nice


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

Kumul (Hami) Prefecture ( #1 ), Xinjiang


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Ancient Waterfront Town of Xitang/西塘, Jiaxing City, Zhejiang Province, Eastern China*











西塘 by Teddy Song, on Flickr


水墨西塘 by Teddy Song, on Flickr


IMG_4728 by Teddy Song, on Flickr


夕西塘 by Teddy Song, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Old District of Jiaxing City /嘉兴 Downtown, Zhejiang Province, Eastern China*











Pavilion by pony,, on Flickr


Fan by pony,, on Flickr


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

big-dog said:


> *Chinese Railway Photography *
> 
> Yunnan rail, on Beijing-Kunming Railway
> 
> ...


..................


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

spectacular images from China....:cheers:


----------



## chinablue (Oct 3, 2005)

little universe said:


> *England or China? :lol:...Thames Town in Shanghai's Songjiang District...the Entire New Suburban Town built in English Style! *
> 
> By maezoe
> 
> ...


oh,no,I realy don`t like this,I love UK culture,but don`t like this in China,China need has her own style


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Yunnan Province / 云南, SW China.*











Miancimu #3 : predawn by Dylan Toh, on Flickr


Miancimu by Dylan Toh, on Flickr


Tip of light by Dylan Toh, on Flickr


Touching the clouds by Dylan Toh, on Flickr


Illuminate by Dylan Toh, on Flickr


Quenched by Dylan Toh, on Flickr


Catching the sunset by Dylan Toh, on Flickr


Mountain Vista by Dylan Toh, on Flickr


Rays ex Machina by Dylan Toh, on Flickr


Fields and Falls by Dylan Toh, on Flickr


Reflections of Dawn by Dylan Toh, on Flickr


Crossing the Full Moon by Dylan Toh, on Flickr


Red Lantern Lane by Dylan Toh, on Flickr


Garden City by Dylan Toh, on Flickr


Overlooking the Lijiang Old Town from a tea house on a hill. Lijiang, Yunan, China by larrywang, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Yunnan Province / 云南, SW China.*











Morning Glory by Dylan Toh, on Flickr


Smoke on the water by Dylan Toh, on Flickr


She'll be coming round by Dylan Toh, on Flickr


Carved by Dylan Toh, on Flickr


Another land before time by Dylan Toh, on Flickr


Lime and stone by Dylan Toh, on Flickr


Terraced Pools by Dylan Toh, on Flickr


Waterwall by Dylan Toh, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Sichuan Province / 四川, SW China.*












Falling shoals by Dylan Toh, on Flickr


Shoal by Dylan Toh, on Flickr


Reflections of a day by Dylan Toh, on Flickr


Floating Sun by Dylan Toh, on Flickr


Green Mile by Dylan Toh, on Flickr


Arrow Bamboo Falls by Dylan Toh, on Flickr


A brief farewell (again) by Dylan Toh, on Flickr


Fallen Shoals by Dylan Toh, on Flickr


Grass Lake by Dylan Toh, on Flickr


Runoff by Dylan Toh, on Flickr


Shuzheng by Dylan Toh, on Flickr


Radiant by Dylan Toh, on Flickr


----------



## Nigel20 (Aug 1, 2012)

I love the natural beauty of China.:cheers:


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Thousands Years Old Asoka Buddhist Temple / 阿育王寺, Ningbo City, Zhejiang Province, Eastern China.*


**The Temple has well-preserved Gautama Buddha/释迦牟尼's Śarīra/舍利子**






















"阿育王寺"-Asoka Temple by J.S. Image Studio - Jon tamin, on Flickr


"阿育王寺"-Asoka Temple by J.S. Image Studio - Jon tamin, on Flickr


"阿育王寺"-Asoka Temple by J.S. Image Studio - Jon tamin, on Flickr


"阿育王寺"-Asoka Temple by J.S. Image Studio - Jon tamin, on Flickr


"阿育王寺"-Asoka Temple by J.S. Image Studio - Jon tamin, on Flickr


"阿育王寺"-Asoka Temple by J.S. Image Studio - Jon tamin, on Flickr


"阿育王寺"-Asoka Temple by J.S. Image Studio - Jon tamin, on Flickr


"阿育王寺"-Asoka Temple by J.S. Image Studio - Jon tamin, on Flickr


"阿育王寺"-Asoka Temple by J.S. Image Studio - Jon tamin, on Flickr


"阿育王寺"-Asoka Temple by J.S. Image Studio - Jon tamin, on Flickr


"阿育王寺"-Asoka Temple by J.S. Image Studio - Jon tamin, on Flickr


"阿育王寺"-Asoka Temple by J.S. Image Studio - Jon tamin, on Flickr


"阿育王寺"-Asoka Temple by J.S. Image Studio - Jon tamin, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Lantau Peak / 凤凰山 at Lantau Island, Hong Kong SAR, Southern China.*





















20120818-171114 by roygypsy-ronin, on Flickr


20120818-171240 by roygypsy-ronin, on Flickr


20120818-162943 by roygypsy-ronin, on Flickr


20120818-154639 by roygypsy-ronin, on Flickr


20120818-162842 by roygypsy-ronin, on Flickr


20120818-171044 by roygypsy-ronin, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

:applause: 

As far I see, Chinese mountain landscapes are the closest to Romanian ones (or vice versa). That is, very beautiful.


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

NICE WOW.


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

^^
Glad you guys like Chinese Landscapes and Natural Beauties.  :cheers:


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Tropical Beaches and Resorts in Sanya, Hainan Province, Southern China.*


















http://www.flickr.com/photos/applebobi/7154870359/sizes/l/in/set-72157629992625465/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/applebobi/7340074612/sizes/l/in/set-72157629992625465/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/applebobi/7154872245/sizes/l/in/set-72157629992625465/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/applebobi/7154876561/sizes/l/in/set-72157629992625465/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/applebobi/7154877469/sizes/l/in/set-72157629992625465/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/applebobi/7340081248/sizes/l/in/set-72157629992625465/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/applebobi/7154884033/sizes/l/in/set-72157629992625465/


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Tropical Beaches and Resorts in Sanya, Hainan Province, Southern China.*


















http://www.flickr.com/photos/applebobi/7348318216/sizes/l/in/set-72157630055726658/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/applebobi/7340192858/sizes/l/in/set-72157630055726658/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/applebobi/7154986867/sizes/l/in/set-72157630055726658/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/applebobi/7340198506/sizes/l/in/set-72157630055726658/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/applebobi/7348250354/sizes/l/in/set-72157630055726658/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/applebobi/7348681500/sizes/l/in/set-72157630055726658/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/applebobi/7348452016/sizes/l/in/set-72157630055726658/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/applebobi/7163397283/sizes/l/in/set-72157630055726658/


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Thames Town, I agree with you on that chinablue. It seems very unusual. Thank you for posting.


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

*Yili county 伊犁*









Images hosted on http://www.poco.cn


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)




----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)




----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

* Jinshanling Great Wall / 金山岭长城, Luanping County, Hebei Province, Northern China*

**UNESCO World Heritage Site**























AT DSC_4437 by Andrew JK Tan, on Flickr


AT P9070302 by Andrew JK Tan, on Flickr


AT DSC_4398 by Andrew JK Tan, on Flickr


AT DSC_4293 by Andrew JK Tan, on Flickr


AT DSC_4405 by Andrew JK Tan, on Flickr


AT DSC_5149 by Andrew JK Tan, on Flickr


AT DSC_4364 by Andrew JK Tan, on Flickr


AT DSC_4395 by Andrew JK Tan, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Ancient City of Pingyao / 平遥古城, Shanxi Province, Northern China.*



**UNESCO World Heritage Site**












Pingyao is #10





























http://www.flickr.com/photos/pic_joy/7857887894/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pic_joy/7857876168/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pic_joy/7854950424/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pic_joy/7906700512/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pic_joy/7961400322/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pic_joy/7854413748/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pic_joy/7845098658/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pic_joy/7857933192/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pic_joy/7872768232/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pic_joy/7857914488/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pic_joy/7907552552/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pic_joy/7857902758/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pic_joy/7962837506/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pic_joy/7844989844/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Spurdo (Sep 23, 2012)

Henan


Skyline by yykexin, on Flickr


----------



## ko7 (Sep 7, 2009)

I'm almost sure that the last pic is Tokyo: Rainbow Bridge, Tower of Tokyo...


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

fantastic


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

*The Loess Plateau*

(shaded)










By lot on the road















By lot on the road


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

_*The Three Gorges*_












Image hosted on http://www.fengniao.com


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)




----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

_*trekking to the east slope of Mt. Everest*_












Image hosted on http://www.fengniao.com


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)




----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

East slope of Mt. Everest is very green marvelus.


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Yangjiaxi / 杨家溪, Xiapu County, Fujian Province, SE China.*


http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/2/29/ChinaFujianNingde.png













DSC_3259-2 by 4GB 西桑, on Flickr


DSC_3268-2 by 4GB 西桑, on Flickr


DSC_3272-2 by 4GB 西桑, on Flickr


DSC_3302-2 by 4GB 西桑, on Flickr


DSC_3306-2 by 4GB 西桑, on Flickr


DSC_3121-2 by 4GB 西桑, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Yushan Island / 渔山岛, Xiangshan County, Zhejiang Province, East China.*






















灯塔@渔山列岛 by 4GB è¥¿æ¡‘, on Flickr


无题 by 4GB 西桑, on Flickr


露营地@渔山岛 by 4GB 西桑, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Windmills along the Coast facing the East China Sea in Wenling/温岭, my hometown, a Small City lies on the East Coast of Zhejiang Province, Eastern China. *


*#5 is Wenling*































From http://bbs.xzgtw.cn


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

amazing images....:cheers:


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Autumn in Miaofeng Mountain / 妙峰山, Mengtougou District, Beijing's Western Suburb*




















miaofengshan-27 by one_life_travel, on Flickr


miaofengshan-31 by one_life_travel, on Flickr


miaofengshan-34 by one_life_travel, on Flickr


miaofengshan-32 by one_life_travel, on Flickr


miaofengshan-36 by one_life_travel, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Deserts in Dunhuang / 敦煌 on the ancient Silk Road, Gansu Province, NW China. *

















CHINA-317 by keithlevit, on Flickr


CHINA-66 by keithlevit, on Flickr


CHINA-17 by keithlevit, on Flickr


CHINA-72 by keithlevit, on Flickr


CHINA-86 by keithlevit, on Flickr


CHINA-31 by keithlevit, on Flickr


CHINA-39 by keithlevit, on Flickr


CHINA-44 by keithlevit, on Flickr


CHINA-11 by keithlevit, on Flickr


CHINA-5 by keithlevit, on Flickr


CHINA-3 by keithlevit, on Flickr


CHINA-7 by keithlevit, on Flickr



CHINA-337 by keithlevit, on Flickr


CHINA-126 by keithlevit, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Deserts in Dunhuang / 敦煌 on the ancient Silk Road, Gansu Province, NW China. *


















CHINA-77 by keithlevit, on Flickr


CHINA-78 by keithlevit, on Flickr


CHINA-56 by keithlevit, on Flickr


CHINA-49 by keithlevit, on Flickr


CHINA-22 by keithlevit, on Flickr


CHINA-290 by keithlevit, on Flickr


CHINA-117 by keithlevit, on Flickr


CHINA-373 by keithlevit, on Flickr


CHINA-286 by keithlevit, on Flickr



CHINA-13 by keithlevit, on Flickr


CHINA-192 by keithlevit, on Flickr


CHINA-12 by keithlevit, on Flickr


CHINA-114 by keithlevit, on Flickr


CHINA-322 by keithlevit, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Wulingyuan / 武陵源, Zhangjiajie City, Hunan Province, Central China.*


**UNESCO World Heritage Site**



























Zhangjiajie: Sandstone Odalisques by Karl von Moller, on Flickr


Zhangjiajie: The Valley by Karl von Moller, on Flickr


Zhangjiajie: Monkey by Karl von Moller, on Flickr


Zhangjiajie: The Pillars! by Karl von Moller, on Flickr


Zhangjiajie: Surreal Landscape by Karl von Moller, on Flickr


Zhangjiajie: Emperor Mountain by Karl von Moller, on Flickr


Zhangjiajie: Looking into the Valley by Karl von Moller, on Flickr


The Five Fingers by Karl von Moller, on Flickr


Zhangjiajie: The Pillars of Zhangjiajie by Karl von Moller, on Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

Amazing Country


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*More Photos from the Ancient Waterfront Town of Wuzhen / 乌镇, Tongxiang City, Zhejiang Province, Easten China*























Wuzhen - China Ancient Water Town (102) by Jeriff Cheng, on Flickr


Wuzhen - China Ancient Water Town (99) by Jeriff Cheng, on Flickr


Wuzhen - China Ancient Water Town (104) by Jeriff Cheng, on Flickr


Wuzhen - China Ancient Water Town (3) by Jeriff Cheng, on Flickr


Wuzhen - China Ancient Water Town (45) by Jeriff Cheng, on Flickr


Wuzhen - China Ancient Water Town (35) by Jeriff Cheng, on Flickr


Wuzhen - China Ancient Water Town (12) by Jeriff Cheng, on Flickr


Wuzhen - China Ancient Water Town (25) by Jeriff Cheng, on Flickr


Wuzhen - China Ancient Water Town (11) by Jeriff Cheng, on Flickr


Wuzhen - China Ancient Water Town (1) by Jeriff Cheng, on Flickr


Wuzhen - China Ancient Water Town (22) by Jeriff Cheng, on Flickr


Wuzhen - China Ancient Water Town (13) by Jeriff Cheng, on Flickr


Wuzhen - China Ancient Water Town (51) by Jeriff Cheng, on Flickr


Wuzhen - China Ancient Water Town (50) by Jeriff Cheng, on Flickr


Wuzhen - China Ancient Water Town (30) by Jeriff Cheng, on Flickr


Wuzhen - China Ancient Water Town (20) by Jeriff Cheng, on Flickr


Wuzhen - China Ancient Water Town (18) by Jeriff Cheng, on Flickr



Wuzhen - China Ancient Water Town (90) by Jeriff Cheng, on Flickr



Wuzhen - China Ancient Water Town (116) by Jeriff Cheng, on Flickr







Wuzhen - China Ancient Water Town (89) by Jeriff Cheng, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*More Photos from the Ancient Waterfront Town of Wuzhen / 乌镇, Tongxiang City, Zhejiang Province, Easten China*


























Wuzhen - China Ancient Water Town (9) by Jeriff Cheng, on Flickr


Wuzhen - China Ancient Water Town (58) by Jeriff Cheng, on Flickr


Wuzhen - China Ancient Water Town (57) by Jeriff Cheng, on Flickr


Wuzhen - China Ancient Water Town (66) by Jeriff Cheng, on Flickr


Wuzhen - China Ancient Water Town (59) by Jeriff Cheng, on Flickr


Wuzhen - China Ancient Water Town (81) by Jeriff Cheng, on Flickr


Wuzhen - China Ancient Water Town (56) by Jeriff Cheng, on Flickr


Wuzhen - China Ancient Water Town (64) by Jeriff Cheng, on Flickr


Wuzhen - China Ancient Water Town (103) by Jeriff Cheng, on Flickr


Wuzhen - China Ancient Water Town (54) by Jeriff Cheng, on Flickr


Wuzhen - China Ancient Water Town (10) by Jeriff Cheng, on Flickr


Wuzhen - China Ancient Water Town (79) by Jeriff Cheng, on Flickr


Wuzhen - China Ancient Water Town (55) by Jeriff Cheng, on Flickr


Wuzhen - China Ancient Water Town (106) by Jeriff Cheng, on Flickr


Wuzhen - China Ancient Water Town (111) by Jeriff Cheng, on Flickr


Wuzhen - China Ancient Water Town (108) by Jeriff Cheng, on Flickr






Wuzhen - China Ancient Water Town (7) by Jeriff Cheng, on Flickr





Wuzhen - China Ancient Water Town (96) by Jeriff Cheng, on Flickr


Wuzhen - China Ancient Water Town (87) by Jeriff Cheng, on Flickr


Wuzhen - China Ancient Water Town (92) by Jeriff Cheng, on Flickr


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

:applause:


----------



## Silano (Feb 28, 2012)

For me China is the most beautiful country in Asia and probably is one of the most amazing in all world! 

Its nature is anything from another planet. Marvellous landscapes, indeed.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

awesome images from China...:cheers:


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

Happy New Year from Guangxi Lijiang River!
http://www.lvwo.com/bbs/viewthread.php?tid=20743


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Xinjiang / 新疆, NW China.*













Pics 349 by 冷酷荣誉36, on Flickr


IMG_1954 by 冷酷荣誉36, on Flickr


IMG_2034 by 冷酷荣誉36, on Flickr


IMG_1976 by 冷酷荣誉36, on Flickr


IMG_1994 by 冷酷荣誉36, on Flickr


IMG_2014 by 冷酷荣誉36, on Flickr


IMG_2002 by 冷酷荣誉36, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Xinjiang / 新疆, NW China.*















IMG_1924 by 冷酷荣誉36, on Flickr


IMG_1930 by 冷酷荣誉36, on Flickr


Pics 457 by 冷酷荣誉36, on Flickr




沙漠胡杨_全景图1 by 冷酷荣誉36, on Flickr



沙漠公路_全景图1 by 冷酷荣誉36, on Flickr



IMG_1960(1) by 冷酷荣誉36, on Flickr



IMG_1971(1) by 冷酷荣誉36, on Flickr



巴音布鲁克草原1 by 冷酷荣誉36, on Flickr


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hmxgVw4FSOc


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Terracotta Army / 马俑, Lintong, Xi'an City, Shaanxi Province, NW China.*



**UNESCO World Heritage Site**




























Terra-cotta Warriors by mob6000, on Flickr


Terra-cotta Warriors by mob6000, on Flickr


Terra-cotta Warriors by mob6000, on Flickr


Terra-cotta Warriors by mob6000, on Flickr


Terra-cotta Warriors by mob6000, on Flickr


Terra-cotta Warriors by mob6000, on Flickr


Terra-cotta Warriors by mob6000, on Flickr


Terra-cotta Warriors by mob6000, on Flickr


Terra-cotta Warriors by mob6000, on Flickr


Terra-cotta Warriors by mob6000, on Flickr


Terra-cotta Warriors by mob6000, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Yading / 亚丁, Garzê Prefecture, Western Sichuan Province, SW China.*
















Yading Scenic Area by mob6000, on Flickr


Yading Scenic Area by mob6000, on Flickr


Yading Scenic Area by mob6000, on Flickr


Yading Scenic Area by mob6000, on Flickr


Yading Scenic Area by mob6000, on Flickr


Yading Scenic Area by mob6000, on Flickr


Yading Scenic Area by mob6000, on Flickr


Yading Scenic Area by mob6000, on Flickr


Yading Scenic Area by mob6000, on Flickr


Yading Scenic Area by mob6000, on Flickr


Yading Scenic Area by mob6000, on Flickr


Yading Scenic Area by mob6000, on Flickr


Yading Scenic Area by mob6000, on Flickr


Yading Scenic Area by mob6000, on Flickr


Yading Scenic Area by mob6000, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Jiuzhaigou Valley / 九寨沟, Ngawa Prefecture, Sichuan Province, SW China.*



*UNESCO World Heritage Site*




























Jiuzhaigou Valley (33) by Jeriff Cheng, on Flickr


Jiuzhaigou Valley (45) by Jeriff Cheng, on Flickr


Jiuzhaigou Valley (60) by Jeriff Cheng, on Flickr


Jiuzhaigou Valley (99) by Jeriff Cheng, on Flickr


Jiuzhaigou Valley (78) by Jeriff Cheng, on Flickr


Jiuzhaigou Valley (132) by Jeriff Cheng, on Flickr


Jiuzhaigou Valley (72) by Jeriff Cheng, on Flickr


Jiuzhaigou Valley (143) by Jeriff Cheng, on Flickr


Jiuzhaigou Valley (137) by Jeriff Cheng, on Flickr


Jiuzhaigou Valley (4) by Jeriff Cheng, on Flickr


----------



## ST_dasa (Mar 31, 2010)

china is amazing :master:

greets from croatia


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

^^

Glad you like China.


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hakka Tulou / 土楼 in Yongding County / 永定县, Fujian Province, SE China*



**UNESCO World Heritage Site**


































Good Night by francisling, on Flickr


Good Morning and Bye by francisling, on Flickr


Back to the Coop by francisling, on Flickr


Shrine Lobby by francisling, on Flickr


Dried Herbs Part 1 by francisling, on Flickr


Preserving Things by francisling, on Flickr


Unseemly Technology by francisling, on Flickr


Village Complex by francisling, on Flickr


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

Akto County (*#2*), Kizilsu Kirghiz Autonomous Prefecture, Xinjiang








.









By CH.Q  (panoramio.com)









By CH.Q (panoramio.com)


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The autumn of the Bashang grassland / 坝上草原之秋, Zhangjiakou, Hebei Province, Northern China. *




















黄天 / the beautiful sky by blackstation, on Flickr


乌兰布统之秋 / the autumn of the Bashang grassland by blackstation, on Flickr


树梢间闪耀的光 / the bright lights by blackstation, on Flickr


跃然 / bright with gold by blackstation, on Flickr


随行 / companion by blackstation, on Flickr


北坡 / hillside by blackstation, on Flickr


且听风吟 / the sound of the wind by blackstation, on Flickr


穿行 / through by blackstation, on Flickr



天边 / horizon by blackstation, on Flickr


青黄 / the quiet flowers by blackstation, on Flickr


原野 / champaign by blackstation, on Flickr



月下 / below the moon by blackstation, on Flickr



浩瀚 / starry sky by blackstation, on Flickr



散落 / scattered by blackstation, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Tibet / 西藏 , Western China*



















IMG_5679.JPG by sitting and watching, on Flickr


IMG_5668 (Bearbeitet).JPG by sitting and watching, on Flickr


IMG_5667 (Bearbeitet).JPG by sitting and watching, on Flickr


IMG_5666 (Bearbeitet).JPG by sitting and watching, on Flickr


IMG_5777 (Bearbeitet).JPG by sitting and watching, on Flickr


IMG_5728 (Bearbeitet).JPG by sitting and watching, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Ancient Waterfront City of Shaoxing / 绍兴, Zhejiang Province, Eastern China.*


















By stoney zhang from flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/8332251928/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/8332256842/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/8331229239/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/8331296057/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/8332336680/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/8332315174/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/8331248465/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/8331204811/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/8331305009/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/8331263127/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

love the recent sichuan pics.


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Celestial mountains willliu great job. I love china mountains. 
China's mountains are unparalleled on planet earth.​*


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

splendid series of images from china. :cheers:


----------



## Abella Ivan (Dec 18, 2012)

Thanks for sharing these beautiful images  i really loved it specially the Mount Tianmen National Forest Park i loved it


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> @willliu: All these photos you post, are from this site?
> http://forum.xitek.com/thread-1044941-1-1-1.html
> 
> If yes, the only think i ask is to put that link in every post you made.


Sure, i will add them in.


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

beautiful China. Very very beautiful.


----------



## Сербон (Oct 17, 2011)

Amazing landscapes


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Tropical Beaches, Forests and Resorts in Hainan Province (Island) / 海南岛, Southern China*















DSC_4084 by lwtt93 (Will be to Hongkong for Spring Festival), on Flickr


DSC_4092 by lwtt93 (Will be to Hongkong for Spring Festival), on Flickr


DSC_1678 by lwtt93 (Will be to Hongkong for Spring Festival), on Flickr


DSC_4691 by lwtt93 (Will be to Hongkong for Spring Festival), on Flickr


DSC_1494 by lwtt93 (Will be to Hongkong for Spring Festival), on Flickr


DSC_4386 by lwtt93 (Will be to Hongkong for Spring Festival), on Flickr


DSC_1621 by lwtt93 (Will be to Hongkong for Spring Festival), on Flickr


DSC_4381 by lwtt93 (Will be to Hongkong for Spring Festival), on Flickr


DSC_4623 by lwtt93 (Will be to Hongkong for Spring Festival), on Flickr


DSC_4327 by lwtt93 (Will be to Hongkong for Spring Festival), on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Mount Siguniang / 四姑娘山, Ngawa Prefecture, Sichuan Province, SW China*
















四姑娘山 婆缪峰 Mt. Pomiu, 5,413 M by 走走-74511940, on Flickr


四姑娘山 5420峰（未登峰） by 走走-74511940, on Flickr


雅拉 Mt.Yahla by 走走-74511940, on Flickr


四姑娘山 长坪沟 by 走走-74511940, on Flickr


四姑娘山 群峰 by 走走-74511940, on Flickr


四姑娘山 婆缪峰 by 走走-74511940, on Flickr


四姑娘山 长坪沟 by 走走-74511940, on Flickr


四姑娘山 长坪沟 by 走走-74511940, on Flickr


秋染长坪 by 走走-74511940, on Flickr


四姑娘山 毕棚沟 by 走走-74511940, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Mount Siguniang / 四姑娘山, Ngawa Prefecture, Sichuan Province, SW China*
















长坪沟尾无名角峰 by 走走-74511940, on Flickr


四姑娘山 长坪沟 by 走走-74511940, on Flickr


四姑娘山 长坪沟 by 走走-74511940, on Flickr


四姑娘山 长坪沟 by 走走-74511940, on Flickr


骆驼峰下过沼泽 by 走走-74511940, on Flickr


木骡子 by 走走-74511940, on Flickr


长坪沟-枯树滩 by 走走-74511940, on Flickr


四姑娘山 长坪沟穿越 by 走走-74511940, on Flickr


幺妹峰下-木骡子冰川 by 走走-74511940, on Flickr


四姑娘山 幺妹峰 by 走走-74511940, on Flickr


毕棚沟-女王蜂 by 走走-74511940, on Flickr


四姑娘山 双桥沟 布达拉峰 Putala Peak, 5,240 M by 走走-74511940, on Flickr


四姑娘山 by 走走-74511940, on Flickr


四姑娘山 by 走走-74511940, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Ancient Town of Fenghuang / 凤凰古城, Hunan Province, Central China.*














FengHuang198 by joegwolf, on Flickr


FengHuang192 by joegwolf, on Flickr


FengHuang203 by joegwolf, on Flickr


FengHuang212 by joegwolf, on Flickr


FengHuang213 by joegwolf, on Flickr


FengHuang224 by joegwolf, on Flickr


FengHuang216 by joegwolf, on Flickr


FengHuang41 by joegwolf, on Flickr


FengHuang32 by joegwolf, on Flickr


FengHuang37 by joegwolf, on Flickr


FengHuang5 by joegwolf, on Flickr


FengHuang25 by joegwolf, on Flickr


FengHuang6 by joegwolf, on Flickr


FengHuang17 by joegwolf, on Flickr


FengHuang18 by joegwolf, on Flickr


FengHuang56 by joegwolf, on Flickr


FengHuang217 by joegwolf, on Flickr


FengHuang149 by joegwolf, on Flickr


凤凰 万名塔 by 走走-74511940, on Flickr


凤凰 沱江 by 走走-74511940, on Flickr


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

stunning pictures Little Universe..very very amazing


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ Glad you like the photos, you're welcome!


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Li River / 漓江, Guilin City / 桂林, Guangxi, Southern China.*

























The Cormorant Fishermen of Xingping by Christian Ortiz by zaibatsu, on Flickr


DSC_7721-Edit by JGP76, on Flickr


DSC_7679-Edit-Edit by JGP76, on Flickr


DSC_7980-Edit-Edit by JGP76, on Flickr


DSC_8107-Edit-Edit by JGP76, on Flickr


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

Thanks for the pictures Little Universe again..

can you post the forbidden city please


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

^^

Forbidden City as per your request 




*The Forbidden City / 紫禁城, Central Beijing, Northern China.*


*UNESCO World Heritage Site*
































A Gate to the Meridian by smokejumping, on Flickr


Gate of Divine Might - Beijing by Tom Peddle, on Flickr


Forbidden City by p.a.nation, on Flickr



DSC05562 by jnw87, on Flickr





IMG_3822And7more_tonemappedf by 有机芋头, on Flickr



Forbidden City by ehpien, on Flickr










http://www.flickr.com/photos/etherflyer/8469646322/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/etherflyer/8151623692/sizes/l/in/photostream/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/etherflyer/8471527747/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## tamara124 (Feb 21, 2013)

*Nice*

very beautiful pictures-nice look


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Marvelus mountains more pics of mountains please.*


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

very very beautiful. 

Thanks so much Little Universe.

I wish to visit the forbidden city one day.


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

Fantastic shots! I especially like those pictures of the Forbidden City.


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

gabo79 said:


> *Marvelus mountains more pics of mountains please.*


^^

will post more later 




Rain Drops said:


> very very beautiful.
> 
> Thanks so much Little Universe.
> 
> I wish to visit the forbidden city one day.


^^ You're always welcome 






samba_man said:


> Fantastic shots! I especially like those pictures of the Forbidden City.


^^

Glad you like them


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hu Xueyan's Former Residence and Garden in Hangzhou, Capital of Zhejiang Province, Eastern China*
Hu Xueyan / 胡雪岩 (1823—1885) was one of China's richest merchants during Qing Dynasty. 






















Hu Xueyan Residence (5) by evan.chakroff, on Flickr


Hu Xueyan Residence (14) by evan.chakroff, on Flickr


Hu Xueyan Residence (13) by evan.chakroff, on Flickr


Hu Xueyan Residence (12) by evan.chakroff, on Flickr


Hu Xueyan Residence (4) by evan.chakroff, on Flickr


Hu Xueyan Residence (3) by evan.chakroff, on Flickr


Hu Xueyan Residence (8) by evan.chakroff, on Flickr


Hu Xueyan Residence (10) by evan.chakroff, on Flickr


Hu Xueyan Residence (11) by evan.chakroff, on Flickr


----------



## Vítor Brasileiro (Jan 10, 2013)

Nice pics! China is a very exotic country!

Please, visit my thread with beaches from Brazil:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1596071


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

Nices landscapes I love China landscapes.


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Detian Falls / 德天瀑布 at the Sino-Vietnamese border, Chongzuo / 崇左, Guangxi, Southern China. *






















Detian Fisherman by J Crux, on Flickr


Detian Fisherman by J Crux, on Flickr


Detian Waterfall 7 - Guangxi, China by wilsonchong888, on Flickr


Detian Waterfall - China by Thomas J Dawson, on Flickr


20080208 - Guangxi - Detian Transnational Waterfall Scenic Area by Jeremy Tan, KL, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Yuyuan Garden / 豫园 in Shanghai, Eastern China*



















ALC0395 by Al Craig, on Flickr


IMG_1804 - Version 2 by greg nosaty, on Flickr


IMG_1796 - Version 2 by greg nosaty, on Flickr


IMG_1777 - Version 2 by greg nosaty, on Flickr


IMG_1772 - Version 2 by greg nosaty, on Flickr


IMG_1775 - Version 2 by greg nosaty, on Flickr


IMG_1680 - Version 2 by greg nosaty, on Flickr


IMG_1669 - Version 2 by greg nosaty, on Flickr


IMG_1724 - Version 2 by greg nosaty, on Flickr


IMG_1789 - Version 2 by greg nosaty, on Flickr


IMG_1740 - Version 2 by greg nosaty, on Flickr


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

very very lovely! 

reminds me of the Jet Li's Hero movie. 

The fight between him and the sky lord. 

memories..


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

^^

That was actually shot in *Hengdian World Film Studios* in my home province Zhejiang.  :cheers:


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Summer Palace / 颐和园 after heavy snow yesterday, Beijing / 北京, Northern China*


*UNESCO World Heritage Site*
























By 肉头阿咚 from blog.sina.com.cn


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

little universe said:


> ...


amazing!


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

little universe said:


> *Mount Siguniang / 四姑娘山, Ngawa Prefecture, Sichuan Province, SW China*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The last picture is the Red Stone Park near Mount Siguniang. The red stone is a natual formation.


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

little universe said:


> ^^
> 
> That was actually shot in *Hengdian World Film Studios* in my home province Zhejiang.  :cheers:


 
oooh nice and thanks :cheers:


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Dongchuan Red Earth Farmlands / 东川红土地 in Outer Suburban Kunming, Capital of Yunnan Province, SW China. *

















Dong Chuan Red Earth , Yunnan 东川紅土地 by loraineltai, on Flickr


Dong Chuan Red Earth , Yunnan 东川红土地 锦綉园 by loraineltai, on Flickr


Dong Chuan Red Earth , Yunnan 东川红土地 锦綉园 by loraineltai, on Flickr


Dong Chuan Red Earth , Yunnan 东川红土地 锦綉园 by loraineltai, on Flickr


Dong Chuan Red Earth , Yunnan 东川红土地 锦綉园 by loraineltai, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Terraced Rice Fields in Yuanyang County / 元阳, Yunnan Province, SW China*





















Sunset at Yuan Yang Rice Terraces, 老虎嘴日落 by loraineltai, on Flickr


Sunset at Yuan Yang Rice Terraces, 老虎嘴日落 by loraineltai, on Flickr


Sunset at Yuan Yang Rice Terraces, 老虎嘴日落 by loraineltai, on Flickr


Sunset at Yuan Yang Rice Terraces, 老虎嘴日落 by loraineltai, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

From sina.com.cn


*Guangdong Provincial Puppet Theatre / 广东省木偶剧团, Guangzhou, Capital of Guangdong Province, Southern China*
Preparing, Daily Practising and Rehearsing


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

From sina.com.cn


*Guangdong Provincial Puppet Theatre / 广东省木偶剧团, Guangzhou, Capital of Guangdong Province, Southern China*
Preparing, Daily Practising and Rehearsing


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hanshan (Cold Mountain) Temple / 寒山寺 was first built in the 6th Century, Suzhou, Jiangsu Province, Eastern China.*



A classic Chinese poem about the temple and Suzhou city in Tang Dynasy (618–907) by the then famous poet Zhang ji / 张继:

月落烏啼霜滿天， While I watch the moon go down, a crow caws through the frost;
江楓漁火對愁眠。 Under the shadows of maple-trees a fisherman moves with his torch;
姑蘇城外寒山寺， And I hear, from beyond Suzhou, from the temple on Cold Mountain,
夜半鐘聲到客船。 Ringing for me, here in my boat, the midnight bell.





Suzhou - Hanshan Temple by Shawn's Cool Photos, on Flickr


蘇州 寒山寺 Hanshan Temple, Suzhou, China, DSC_6023 by CC Hsu - DFS, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/timlee999/4953332201/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jeffrey_huang528/3504186915/sizes/l/in/photostream/


蘇州 寒山寺 Hanshan Temple, Suzhou, China, DSC_6097 by CC Hsu - DFS, on Flickr


Hanshan Temple by C.MA, on Flickr


Hanshan Temple by C.MA, on Flickr


Hanshan Temple by C.MA, on Flickr


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

*Dunhuang, Jiuquan, Gansu*



> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dunhuang
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uploaded by David Allen - Crescent Lake/Dunhuang from Above


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Xintiandi Area / 新天地 in Shanghai, Eastern China*




上海新天地 by cort bz, on Flickr


上海新天地 by cort bz, on Flickr


上海新天地 by cort bz, on Flickr


上海新天地 by cort bz, on Flickr


上海新天地 by cort bz, on Flickr


上海新天地 by cort bz, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Jing'an Park / 静安公园 at Nanjing Road West, Shanghai, Eastern China*



上海靜安寺 by cort bz, on Flickr


上海靜安寺 by cort bz, on Flickr


上海靜安寺 by cort bz, on Flickr


上海靜安寺 by cort bz, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Ancient Waterfront Town of Wuzhen / 乌镇, Tongxiang, Zhejiang Province, Eastern China*






Dyehouse, Wuzhen by li yawen, on Flickr


Dyehouse, Wuzhen by li yawen, on Flickr


Dyehouse, Wuzhen by li yawen, on Flickr


Soy-sauce store, Wuzhen by li yawen, on Flickr


Wuzhen by li yawen, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8411455649/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Spring Time at Mutianyu Great Wall / 慕田峪长城, Beijing, Northern China*




_DUB9756 by United Methodist News Service, on Flickr


_DUB9662 by United Methodist News Service, on Flickr


_DUB9716 by United Methodist News Service, on Flickr


_DUB9707 by United Methodist News Service, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

marvelous photos from China, thanks. :cheers:


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Namtso Lake / 纳木错, Damxung County, Tibet Autonomous Region, SW China*

By *澄澄 Chengcheng* from flickr










http://www.flickr.com/photos/dengdengschengcheng/8708201849/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dengdengschengcheng/8708194409/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dengdengschengcheng/8709323212/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dengdengschengcheng/8708211473/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dengdengschengcheng/8708192583/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dengdengschengcheng/8709340328/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dengdengschengcheng/8709320198/sizes/l/in/photostream/








​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Namtso Lake / 纳木错, Damxung County, Tibet Autonomous Region, SW China*

By *澄澄 Chengcheng* from flickr










http://www.flickr.com/photos/dengdengschengcheng/8708205633/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dengdengschengcheng/8709330324/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dengdengschengcheng/8708213433/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dengdengschengcheng/8708216329/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dengdengschengcheng/8709318486/sizes/l/in/photostream/









​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Lhasa / 拉萨, Capital of Tibet Autonomous Region, SW China*


By *澄澄 Chengcheng* from flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dengdengschengcheng/8708279531/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dengdengschengcheng/8708293411/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dengdengschengcheng/8709427654/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dengdengschengcheng/8709394014/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dengdengschengcheng/8709423586/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dengdengschengcheng/8708303421/sizes/l/in/photostream/












​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Spring Time in Hangzhou / 杭州, Zhejiang Province, Eastern China*





A corner at the old walking street, Hangzhou by norsez (Thank you for 7,000 views), on Flickr


Qianjiang New Town in Spring (March 2013) by Lao An (PhotonMix), on Flickr


Ongoing Developments in Qiangjiang New Town by Lao An (PhotonMix), on Flickr


DSC_0317 by sunshineiAn, on Flickr


杭州于谦墓 by Thomas_Yung, on Flickr


太子湾公园 by Thomas_Yung, on Flickr


Liuheta Pagoda, Hangzhou, China by Phreddie, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dengdengschengcheng/8708346993/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dengdengschengcheng/8708350195/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dengdengschengcheng/8708352353/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Yangcheng Lake / 阳澄湖, Suzhou, Jiangsu Province, Eastern China*




Untitled by Cylee, on Flickr


Blue Hour Nirvana by hugociss, on Flickr


阳澄湖油菜花Rape Flowers by Thomas_Yung, on Flickr













​


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

so beautiful


----------



## Eazypwn (Apr 27, 2013)

Wonderful pictures ! Keep it coming !


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

^^

Cheers guys.  :cheers:


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Mount Sanqing / 三清山, Yushan County, Jiangxi Province, Central China. *


*UNESCO World Heritage Site *












迎客 / The Pine Greeting Guests by blackstation, on Flickr


遥望 / overlook by blackstation, on Flickr


迎风 / STAND by blackstation, on Flickr


日泽 / illuminate the snow by blackstation, on Flickr


胜境 / Scenic spot by blackstation, on Flickr


初雪 / the First Snow by blackstation, on Flickr


天晴 / serenity by blackstation, on Flickr


云绕 / sea of clouds by blackstation, on Flickr


魅影 / the phantom by blackstation, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Xinjiang / 新疆, NW China*





Kanas area, Xinjiang by ^^^ 星翼^^^, on Flickr


Hemu Village, Xinjiang by ^^^ 星翼^^^, on Flickr


On the Way to Hemu, Xinjiang by ^^^ 星翼^^^, on Flickr


Kanas Area, Xinjiang by ^^^ 星翼^^^, on Flickr


Moon River, Kanas, Xinjiang by ^^^ 星翼^^^, on Flickr


Mountains and Trees, Kanas Area, Xinjiang by ^^^ 星翼^^^, on Flickr


On the road in north Xinjiang by ^^^ 星翼^^^, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Xinjiang / 新疆, NW China*






Hemu Village, Xinjiang by ^^^ 星翼^^^, on Flickr


Misty mountains, Kanas area, Xinjiang by ^^^ 星翼^^^, on Flickr


Moon River, Kanas Area, Xinjiang by ^^^ 星翼^^^, on Flickr


Land of light and colors, near 克拉玛依,Xinjiang by ^^^ 星翼^^^, on Flickr


Hemu Village, Xinjiang by ^^^ 星翼^^^, on Flickr


Mountains, 布尔津县,Xinjiang by ^^^ 星翼^^^, on Flickr


Mount Tian, Xinjiang by ^^^ 星翼^^^, on Flickr



The Hills of Flames,吐鲁番,Xinjiang by ^^^ 星翼^^^, on Flickr


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

*Sanya City 三亚*

Image hosted on www.poco.cn


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)




----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

MARVELUS LANDSCAPES GREAT MTS IN CHINA


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Chancellor Chen Tingjing's Castle / 皇城相府, Jincheng, Shanxi Province, Northern China. *

Chen Tingjing / 陈廷敬 (1638－1712) was Emperor Kangxi's mentor/teacher




house on a hill by Ian Riley, on Flickr

from lvyou.lywww.com 

















http://www.flickr.com/photos/fengyong/7421761490/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/fengyong/7421762146/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Huang Cheng Xiang Fu by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

Mangrove Nature Reserve ( *Futian*, Shenzhen, Guangdong )








.









from Wing
12976883

by 正南到此


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Buddhist Temples at the Mount Xianglufeng / 香炉峰, Shaoxing City, Zhejiang Province, Eastern China*





Sun, Tower and Pagoda at the Monastery (Shaoxing) by Lao An (PhotonMix), on Flickr


Xianglufeng - Sacred Light by Lao An (PhotonMix), on Flickr


Xianglufeng Monastery - Ascent to Main Hall (Shaoxing) by Lao An (PhotonMix), on Flickr


Xianglufeng - Main Temple Area by Lao An (PhotonMix), on Flickr


Xianglufeng - Shadow and Light by Lao An (PhotonMix), on Flickr


Xianglufeng - Tower (Shaoxing) by Lao An (PhotonMix), on Flickr


Gate and Tower in Asian Light (Xianglufeng Monastery) by Lao An (PhotonMix), on Flickr


Wall of Prayers at Xianglufeng Monastery (Shaoxing) by Lao An (PhotonMix), on Flickr


Xianglufen Monastery (Shaoxing) - Panoramic by Lao An (PhotonMix), on Flickr










​


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

^^ fascinating!


----------



## mergedbear (Aug 28, 2011)

Amazing country, fascinating. It seems a cartoon.


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

Some temples are really stunning.


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

Wow wow wow !!! The natural landscape is so impressive !!!


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

*traditional birthday celebration 笄礼*

Image hosted on http://tieba.baidu.com/f?kw=%BA%BA%B7%FE


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)




----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

*Rabit Deity--the Deity for gay love 兔儿神*


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

*Traditional Wedding 婚礼*

Image hosted on http://tieba.baidu.com/p/2290621619?pn=1


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)




----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)




----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Ancient Waterfront town of Zhujiajiao / 朱家角古镇, Suburban Shanghai, Eastern China.​*



Letting Them Bridge by draken413o, on Flickr


ZhuJiaJiao waterways by draken413o, on Flickr


The Venice of China by draken413o, on Flickr


Dianpu River by draken413o, on Flickr









​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Diaolous / 碉楼 in Kaiping / 开平, Guangdong Province, Southern China.​*

*UNESCO World Heritage Site*





















http://www.flickr.com/photos/bellchan/5915762694/sizes/l/in/set-72157627021770109/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/bellchan/8410733869/sizes/l/in/set-72157632602289630/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bellchan/8411820560/sizes/l/in/set-72157632602289630/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bellchan/8411812890/sizes/l/in/set-72157632602289630/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bellchan/8411808432/sizes/l/in/set-72157632602289630/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bellchan/8411832386/sizes/l/in/set-72157632602289630/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bellchan/8411835646/sizes/l/in/set-72157632602289630/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/bellchan/5915199667/sizes/l/in/set-72157627021770109/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bellchan/5915758572/sizes/l/in/set-72157627021770109/


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Tulous/ 土楼 in Yongding County, Fujian Province, SE China*



*UNESCO World Heritage Site*




















http://www.flickr.com/photos/bellchan/3407574188/sizes/l/in/set-72157616207633735/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bellchan/3407581232/sizes/l/in/set-72157616207633735/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bellchan/3406768667/sizes/l/in/set-72157616207633735/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bellchan/3406773789/sizes/l/in/set-72157616207633735/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bellchan/3406773603/sizes/l/in/set-72157616207633735/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bellchan/3406771445/sizes/l/in/set-72157616207633735/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bellchan/3407575404/sizes/l/in/set-72157616207633735/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bellchan/3406768497/sizes/l/in/set-72157616207633735/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bellchan/3406767447/sizes/l/in/set-72157616207633735/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bellchan/3407581500/sizes/l/in/set-72157616207633735/












​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Ancient Village of Hongcun / 宏村, Anhui Province, Central China*


*UNESCO World Heritage Site*






















http://www.flickr.com/photos/bellchan/8357386569/sizes/l/in/set-72157632463574684/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bellchan/8360800949/sizes/l/in/set-72157632463574684/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bellchan/8358397158/sizes/l/in/set-72157632463574684/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bellchan/8358440662/sizes/l/in/set-72157632463574684/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bellchan/8361861754/sizes/l/in/set-72157632463574684/


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Yellow Mountain / 黄山, Anhui Province, Central China*



*UNESCO World Heritage Site*



















http://www.flickr.com/photos/bellchan/8349407881/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bellchan/8349103934/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bellchan/8350758976/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bellchan/8349357499/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bellchan/8348515082/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bellchan/8350841632/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Yellow Mountain / 黄山, Anhui Province, Central China*



*UNESCO World Heritage Site*



















http://www.flickr.com/photos/bellchan/8342836696/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bellchan/8342811242/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bellchan/8346434928/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bellchan/8346533284/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bellchan/8346926166/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bellchan/8348511854/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bellchan/8342818768/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## timo9 (Oct 24, 2008)

:cheers:


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Ancient City of Pingyao / 平遥, Shanxi Province, Northern China.*



*UNESCO World Heritage Site*













the walls of Pingyao by MosaicPortrait, on Flickr


DSC_0604_edited-2 by Katrina10, on Flickr


Pingyao Old Town by Michiel666, on Flickr


Pingyao Push Light Lacquer - 平遥推光漆器 by Chinese Traditional Crafts, on Flickr


rise the red lanterns by MosaicPortrait, on Flickr


The walled city of Pingyao by Jaunty Tom, on Flickr


Pingyao Ancient City by Cycle China_9 by Great Wall Hikers, on Flickr


DSC_0674_edited-2 by Katrina10, on Flickr


DSC_0594_edited-2 by Katrina10, on Flickr


Pingyao by clementhallet, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Ancient City of Pingyao / 平遥, Shanxi Province, Northern China.*



*UNESCO World Heritage Site*














平遙古城 市樓 by Znhlee, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jack_puzio/8374746524/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jack_puzio/8374749212/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jack_puzio/8373689629/sizes/l/


NO MEIO DA MULTIDÃO by Cassia Dian, on Flickr


Pingyao by Miguel Elosua, on Flickr


平遙古城 南城樓 by Znhlee, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Beautiful Waterfalls


IMGP4141 by denkidon, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

銀礦灣瀑布 by minghong, on Flickr


銀礦灣瀑布 by minghong, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Ancient Waterfront Town of Wuzhen / 乌镇*
Tongxiang City, Zhejiang Province, Eastern China












http://www.flickr.com/photos/shenhah/8715531375/sizes/l/in/set-72157633422406097/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/shenhah/8715533809/sizes/l/in/set-72157633422406097/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/shenhah/8715533233/sizes/l/in/set-72157633422406097/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/shenhah/8716652924/sizes/l/in/set-72157633422406097/











​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Wang Family's Mansion / 王家大院*
A Large ancient residential compound


Lingshi County, Shanxi Province, Northern China



Wang's courtyard, China by sensaos, on Flickr


Wang Family Compound by benyeuda, on Flickr


Wang Family Compound by benyeuda, on Flickr


Wang Family Compound (26) by evan.chakroff, on Flickr


Wang Family Compound (10) by evan.chakroff, on Flickr


Wang Family Compound by benyeuda, on Flickr


Wang Family Compound by benyeuda, on Flickr


Wang Compound by Michiel666, on Flickr











​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Wang Family's Mansion / 王家大院*
A Large ancient residential compound


Lingshi County, Shanxi Province, Northern China




Wang Family Compound (王家大院) by sianjong_jhs, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8409359892/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8409365440/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8408276441/sizes/l/


IMG_3269 by Opiumcat, on Flickr


IMG_3285 by Opiumcat, on Flickr


Wang Family Compound by benyeuda, on Flickr


Wang Family Compound by benyeuda, on Flickr


Wang's family courtyard, China by sensaos, on Flickr











​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Grassland in Daocheng County / 稻城 *
Garzê Prefecture, Sichuan Province, SW China




By *墨熠* from bbs.photofans.cn


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Grassland in Daocheng County / 稻城 *
Garzê Prefecture, Sichuan Province, SW China




By *墨熠* from bbs.photofans.cn


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

Amazing photos from great China .. thanks for sharing ..


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Beautiful China!*
________________


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Wulan Butong Grassland / 乌兰布统草原*

Hexigten Banner / 克什克腾旗, Inner Mongolia, Northern China











_MG_2826 by zhoubeie, on Flickr









_MG_2811 by zhoubeie, on Flickr









_MG_3181 by zhoubeie, on Flickr













​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Wulan Butong Grassland / 乌兰布统草原*

Hexigten Banner / 克什克腾旗, Inner Mongolia, Northern China











_MG_2972 by zhoubeie, on Flickr









_MG_3212 by zhoubeie, on Flickr









_MG_3208 by zhoubeie, on Flickr













​


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

gorgeous photos..keep them coming


----------



## alluux (May 2, 2010)

Very nice photos


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

little universe said:


> *The Ancient Waterfront Town of Xitang / 西塘*
> Jiashan County, Zhejiang Province, Eastern China
> 
> 
> ...


the pics from Xitang reminds me of Suzhou,, Zhejiang has many waterfront cities other than Suzhou ?


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

^^

Your intuition is correct. 

Those scattered ancient waterfront towns in Yangtze River Delta as with the bigger-sized Suzhou City all belong to the Culturally and Linguistically identified *Wu Region*. Except for Suzhou's ancient cityscape was fragmented by modern developments while those aforementioned small towns are spared from the bulldozers and therefore remain relatively intact.  

Suzhou is in neighbouring Jiangsu Province *NOT* in my home province Zhejiang btw. Suzhou is considered one of the cradles of Wu Culture (The other being Shaoxing in Zhejiang), which the entire Zhejiang Province and southern Jiangsu Province are still deeply imbued by.

Yes, there are a few other well preserved waterfront towns in Northern Zhejiang and southern Jiangsu Provinces including:

*Zhouzhuang* / 周庄, *Luzhi* / 甪直, *Tongli* / 同里, *Nanxun* / 南浔 and *Wuzhen* / 乌镇.


Among all those towns, Wuzhen is my personal favourite. 





*Wuzhen / 乌镇 *
Tongxiang City, Zhejiang Province, Eastern China



0390 Shops Lined The Slab-Stone Paved Narrow Alley In Wuzhen In Tongxiang City;Zhejiang-China by syppng, on Flickr


0372 Centuries Old Wooden Houses Lined Narrow Street Paved With Slab-Stone;Wuzhen-Tongxiang;Zhejiang-China by syppng, on Flickr


0366 One Of Many Stone Arched Bridges That Spans The Dongshi River In Wuzhen-Tongxiang;Zhejiang-China by syppng, on Flickr


0402 Canal Flanked By Qing Dynasty Period Houses And Slab-Stone Paved Corridor In Wuzhen-Tongxiang;Zhejiang-China by syppng, on Flickr


0391 View From The Yin Family Bridge In Wuzhen In Tongxiang City;Zhejiang-China by syppng, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8940049397/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8940057991/sizes/l/in/photostream/
​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Tiger Leaping Gorge / 虎跳峡*

Lijiang, Yunnan Province, SW China











http://www.flickr.com/photos/mawoto/7831809550/sizes/h/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mawoto/7835103644/sizes/h/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mawoto/7835110988/sizes/h/in/photostream/












​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Snow Mountains in Yubeng / 雨崩*

Diqing / 迪庆, Yunnan Province, SW China











http://www.flickr.com/photos/mawoto/7880424316/sizes/h/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mawoto/7880412362/sizes/h/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mawoto/7880426668/sizes/l/in/photostream/










​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shenzhou 10 Spacecraft was successfully launched today, embarking on its 15 days manned space mission. *

Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center / 酒泉卫星发射中心, Alxa League, Inner Mongolia, NW China





from sina.com.cn











































































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Deserts in Ejin Banner / 额济纳*

Alxa League, Inner Mongolia, NW China













_MG_0355 by zhoubeie, on Flickr









_MG_0547 by zhoubeie, on Flickr









_MG_0243 by zhoubeie, on Flickr









_MG_0332 by zhoubeie, on Flickr









_MG_0425 by zhoubeie, on Flickr















​


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*AWESOME CHINA MOUNTAINS...*


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hong Kong Stanley International Dragon Boat Racing / 龙舟 Championships 2013*
Dragon Boat Racing is a traditional Chinese Sport during *Dragon Boat Festival / 端午节*, which was yesterday. 

Hong Kong SAR, Southern China













http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9027530004/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9028499603/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9028499271/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9030727392/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Stanley International Dragon Boat Championships 2013 by fai_, on Flickr


P6125794 by Mike Cheung, on Flickr


P6125597 by Mike Cheung, on Flickr


P6125635 by Mike Cheung, on Flickr












​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Blue Coastlines in Sai Kung / 西貢, Hong Kong*

Hong Kong SAR, Southern China










http://www.flickr.com/photos/bellchan/8424244418/sizes/l/in/set-72157632629148063/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bellchan/8424164010/sizes/l/in/set-72157632629148063/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bellchan/8424161476/sizes/l/in/set-72157632629148063/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bellchan/8423173035/sizes/l/in/set-72157632629148063/


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Chinese astronauts has landed safely after a 15-day space mission early this morning*

Inner Mongolia, Northern China




from sina.com.cn











































































​


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

Beautiful photos here


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*A Resort at Mt. Nankun / 南昆山*

Huizhou City / 惠州, Guangdong Province, Southern China






Resort at MT.Nankun, Huizhou by Laws0n_Lu, on Flickr


I hope that you can enjoy it. by Laws0n_Lu, on Flickr











​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

little universe said:


> *Ethnic Hani People's Rice Terraces / 哈尼梯田 *
> Yuanyang County / 元阳县, Yunnan Province, SW China
> 
> 
> ...


:nuts::nuts::nuts:


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Lightning over Beijing *
from sina.com.cn


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Scenery of Guangxi Region*



























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Cute Offensive*

China's National Symbol: the Giant Panda / 大熊猫






China Giant Panda by NIMA PHOTO, on Flickr


China Giant Panda by NIMA PHOTO, on Flickr


China Giant Panda by NIMA PHOTO, on Flickr


China Giant Panda by NIMA PHOTO, on Flickr
​


----------



## Baratrum (May 12, 2013)

*Great Wall of China.*










credit : *FACEBOOK*


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Red Seabeach in Panjin / 盘锦红海滩*

Panjin City / 盘锦市, Liaoning province, NE China





Red Beach from Panjing, China by MJiA, on Flickr


Red Beach from Panjing, China by MJiA, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Badain Jaran Desert / 巴丹吉林沙漠*

Western Gansu Province & Western Inner Mongolia, NW China





Huge dune by Nob911, on Flickr


IMG_9424.jpg by Nob911, on Flickr


IMG_9443.jpg by Nob911, on Flickr


IMG_9497.jpg by Nob911, on Flickr


Colorful desert by Nob911, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Ethnic Miao and Dong People's Villages in Jiabang / 加榜苗侗族村落*

Congjiang County, Qiandong Prefecture, Guizhou Province, SW China




Jiabang rice terraces,Guizhou by woOoly, on Flickr


Jiabang rice terraces,Guizhou by woOoly, on Flickr


Jiabang rice terraces,Guizhou by woOoly, on Flickr


Jiabang rice terraces,Guizhou by woOoly, on Flickr


Jiabang rice terraces,Guizhou by woOoly, on Flickr


Jiabang terraces,Guizhou by woOoly, on Flickr













​


----------



## Baratrum (May 12, 2013)

*Amazing Picture of The Great Wall of China.*










Credit : *FACEBOOK*


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

Increibles ladscapes..


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

When I was in elementary school I remember hearing that the Great Wall was visible from space...Of course this is false (to my knowing) but back then it sounded so cool.


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Jiayuguan Pass / 嘉峪关*
The West End of The Great Wall


Jiayuguan City, Gansu Province, NW China















Jiayu Pass by TS Zhang, on Flickr


CH5-261.jpg by herwigphoto.com, on Flickr


Jiayu Pass by francois_wuhong, on Flickr









Jiayuguan.La résidence du général commandant le fort de Jiayu Pass.14 by Antoine 49, on Flickr









CH5-241.jpg by herwigphoto.com, on Flickr









CH5-247.jpg by herwigphoto.com, on Flickr













​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Jiayuguan Pass / 嘉峪关*
The West End of The Great Wall


Jiayuguan City, Gansu Province, NW China




















嘉峪关 Jiayuguan 嘉峪関 200709 by Dayou_X, on Flickr









嘉峪关 Jiayuguan 嘉峪関 200709 by Dayou_X, on Flickr









嘉峪关 Jiayuguan 嘉峪関 200709 by Dayou_X, on Flickr









嘉峪关 Jiayuguan 嘉峪関 200709 by Dayou_X, on Flickr









嘉峪关 Jiayuguan 嘉峪関 200709 by Dayou_X, on Flickr









嘉峪关 Jiayuguan 嘉峪関 200709 by Dayou_X, on Flickr












​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Jiayuguan Pass / 嘉峪关*
The West End of The Great Wall


Jiayuguan City, Gansu Province, NW China
























IMG_1913 by roso_wang, on Flickr












IMG_1922 by roso_wang, on Flickr













​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Teahouses near the Shanghai City God Temple / 城隍庙*

Shanghai, Eastern China





City God Temple of Shanghai by Lord Shen, on Flickr


City God Temple of Shanghai by Lord Shen, on Flickr


City God Temple of Shanghai by Lord Shen, on Flickr












​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Reed Flute Cave / 芦笛岩*

Guilin City, Guangxi, Southern China





Red Flute Cave by JackSeeds, on Flickr













​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Classical Gardens in Suzhou / 苏州园林*
Suzhou City, Jiangsu Province, Eastern China

















*Master of the Nets Garden / 网师园*


网师园 _ Masters of Nets Garden by sebastien banuls, on Flickr


Garden of the Master of the Nets - Suzhou, China by bartek.o, on Flickr










*Humble Administrator's Garden / 拙政园*


Moon Gate and Tall Pagoda by IceNineJon, on Flickr


Pavilions in the Humble Administrator's Garden by IceNineJon, on Flickr


Bamboo Hall in the Humble Administrator's Garden by IceNineJon, on Flickr










*Lion Grove Garden / 狮子林*


Mid-lake in the Lion Forest Garden by IceNineJon, on Flickr


Flower Basket Hall, Mountain-in-View Tower, and the Grotto in the Lion Forest Garden by IceNineJon, on Flickr











​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Yilhun Lhatso / 新路海 (玉龙拉错)*

Dêgê County / 德格县, Garzê Prefecture, Sichuan Province, SW China.





Yilhun Lha tso (Lake) ཡི་ ལྷུན་ ལྷ་མཚོ་ མཚོ,Tibet by reurinkjan, on Flickr


Yilhun Lha tso (Lake) ཡི་ ལྷུན་ ལྷ་མཚོ་ མཚོ,Tibet by reurinkjan, on Flickr


The Lake Yilhun Lha tso and the river Cho chu ཡི་ ལྷུན་ ལྷ་མཚོ་ མཚོ,Tibet by reurinkjan, on Flickr


From here on the lake Yilhun Lha Tso turns into a river, Tibet by reurinkjan, on Flickr


Yilhun Lha tso (Lake) ཡི་ ལྷུན་ ལྷ་མཚོ་ མཚོ,Tibet by reurinkjan, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Mount Hua (Hua Shan) / 华山*

Huayin, Weinan City, Shaanxi Province, NW China






DSC_2948 by amarkalloe, on Flickr


View from the cable car, at the top of Mount Hua Shan / Vista desde el teleférico, en la cima del Monte Hua Shan by Marina & Enrique, on Flickr


I7D_2109 by Viv (^^)/, on Flickr


Huashan by lukek.k, on Flickr


華山 - Mount Hua(Hua Shan), the Western Great Mountain by Chen Qu, on Flickr


I7D_2041 by Viv (^^)/, on Flickr


DSC_2938 by amarkalloe, on Flickr












​


----------



## Deepakanox (Jun 25, 2013)

Awesome pics of Chinese culture.


----------



## Baratrum (May 12, 2013)

*Do you wanna take this adventure? (Mount Hua, ChinA)*











Credit : *FACEBOOK*


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Tropical Beaches and Resorts in Sanya / 三亚*

Sanya City, Hainan Province, Southern China





三亚 Sanya by soory, on Flickr


亚龙湾海滩，中国三亚 (Beach at Yalong Bay, in Sanya, China) by 咖啡你我他, on Flickr


Sheraton Sanya Resort—Exterior landscape by Sheraton Hotels and Resorts, on Flickr


L1066635 by terencehonin, on Flickr


三亚 Sanya by soory, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Sceneries Along the National Highway 318 / 318国道*

throughout Sichuan & Tibet 





057 嘎郎村 (4) by chowhauoi, on Flickr


066 從波密出發318國道上 (8) Bomi on China National Highway 318 by chowhauoi, on Flickr


054 古鄉湖 (5) by chowhauoi, on Flickr


037 318國道桃花溝 (27) peach flowers by chowhauoi, on Flickr


008 林芝機場附近一個觀景點 (4) by chowhauoi, on Flickr


023 回八一鎮途中 (20) to Bayi by chowhauoi, on Flickr














​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Lake Tai / 太湖*
Between Jiangsu Province and Zhejiang Province, Eastern China











http://www.flickr.com/photos/haitao4355/3440834393/sizes/o/in/photostream/

​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hulunbuir / 呼伦贝尔 *
East Innner Mongolia, NE China





235 哈烏尔河景區 (4) Hawuerhu by chowhauoi, on Flickr


239 哈烏尔河景區 (8) Hawuerhu by chowhauoi, on Flickr


124 滿歸凝翠山日出 (6) sunrise in Manguizhen by chowhauoi, on Flickr


116 往滿歸途中一處觀景台(卧佛山) (6) on the way to Manguizhen by chowhauoi, on Flickr


042 根柯沿途風光 (4) on the way to Genhe by chowhauoi, on Flickr


014 往根河途中有旅行團預約的牧羊攝影 (6) shepherding by chowhauoi, on Flickr


254 往七卡途中 (5) on the way to Qika by chowhauoi, on Flickr


257 往七卡途中 (8) on the way to Qika by chowhauoi, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Ancient Town of Shaxi / 沙溪古镇 *
Jianchuan County, Dali Prefecture, Yunnan province, SW China


On the *ancient "tea-horse route"* / 茶马古道 between the Ancient Cities of *Dali* / 大理 and *Lijiang* / 丽江 (UNESCO World Heritage Site)






2013_DianXiBei-158 by Onni / Xijia Cao, on Flickr


2013_DianXiBei-169 by Onni / Xijia Cao, on Flickr


2013_DianXiBei-168 by Onni / Xijia Cao, on Flickr


2013_DianXiBei-304 by Onni / Xijia Cao, on Flickr


2013_DianXiBei-149 by Onni / Xijia Cao, on Flickr


2013_DianXiBei-184 by Onni / Xijia Cao, on Flickr











​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*
Kunqu Opera The Peony Pavilion / 昆曲 牡丹亭 performance in Shanghai *

*Kunqu Opera / 昆曲 *was originated in the *Wu cultural area* (Shanghai, Zhejiang & Southern Jiangsu). 
It is listed as one of the *Masterpieces of the Oral and Intangible Heritage of Humanity* by *UNESCO* since 2001.













http://www.flickr.com/photos/dengdengschengcheng/9274945922/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dengdengschengcheng/9274930060/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dengdengschengcheng/9274927384/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dengdengschengcheng/9274919026/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dengdengschengcheng/9274909584/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dengdengschengcheng/9274883910/sizes/h/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dengdengschengcheng/9272103529/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dengdengschengcheng/9272111881/sizes/l/in/photostream/












​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*
Kunqu Opera The Peony Pavilion / 昆曲 牡丹亭 performance in Shanghai *

*Kunqu Opera / 昆曲 *was originated in the *Wu cultural area* (Shanghai, Zhejiang & Southern Jiangsu). 
It is listed as one of the *Masterpieces of the Oral and Intangible Heritage of Humanity* by *UNESCO* since 2001.













http://www.flickr.com/photos/dengdengschengcheng/9272019345/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dengdengschengcheng/9274855664/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dengdengschengcheng/9271979907/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dengdengschengcheng/9274834532/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dengdengschengcheng/9274819924/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dengdengschengcheng/9274827702/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dengdengschengcheng/9272010053/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dengdengschengcheng/9274790128/sizes/l/in/photostream/












​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*
Kunqu Opera The Peony Pavilion / 昆曲 牡丹亭 performance in Shanghai *

*Kunqu Opera / 昆曲 *was originated in the *Wu cultural area* (Shanghai, Zhejiang & Southern Jiangsu). 
It is listed as one of the *Masterpieces of the Oral and Intangible Heritage of Humanity* by *UNESCO* since 2001.












http://www.flickr.com/photos/dengdengschengcheng/9272014269/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dengdengschengcheng/9271952123/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dengdengschengcheng/9271967947/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dengdengschengcheng/9271940583/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dengdengschengcheng/9271908841/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dengdengschengcheng/9274680778/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dengdengschengcheng/9274691296/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dengdengschengcheng/9274677208/sizes/l/in/photostream/












​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Maijishan Grottoes / 麦积山石窟*
Tianshui / 天水, Gansu Province, NW China












The Big Buddhas at Maijishan by mke1963, on Flickr


Maijishan 38 by CK&Mayching, on Flickr


麦积山石窟005窟佛像 by shizhao, on Flickr


Maijishan 34 by CK&Mayching, on Flickr


19 Tianshui- Majji Shan 14 Budas esculpidos en la roca by escandio, on Flickr









DSC_9439 by ifc_skn, on Flickr















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Maijishan Grottoes / 麦积山石窟*
Tianshui / 天水, Gansu Province, NW China




麦积山 by micromiaomiao, on Flickr


麦积山 by micromiaomiao, on Flickr


麦积山 Maijishan Grottoes by jqn, on Flickr


麦积山 by micromiaomiao, on Flickr














​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Midui Glacier / 米堆冰川*
Nyingchi Prefecture / 林芝地区 / ཉིང་ཁྲི་ས་ཁུལ་, Tibet Autonomous Region, SW China





MiDui Glacier by godsarmy, on Flickr












​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Namcha Barwa / 南迦巴瓦峰 *
Nyingchi Prefecture / 林芝地区 / ཉིང་ཁྲི་ས་ཁུལ་, Tibet Autonomous Region, SW China





Namjagbarwa Mountain by godsarmy, on Flickr



Namjagbarwa Mountain by godsarmy, on Flickr













​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Yellow River / 黄河 *
Inner Mongolia Section, Northern China


The Yellow River Basin in Northern China was the cradle of the Chinese Civilization (about 4000 years ago). Chinese People call the river their "*Mother River*".




Yellow river by Mr.Turuu, on Flickr












​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Ancient Villages in Wuyuan  / 婺源*
Wuyuan County, Jiangxi Province, Central China





Wuyuan （婺源）after the rain by yuqiu2011, on Flickr


15Mar09_Wuyuan 庆源 07 by irenelo_913, on Flickr


理坑 Likeng Village by randomix, on Flickr













​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Ancient Villages in Wuyuan  / 婺源*
Wuyuan County, Jiangxi Province, Central China











http://www.flickr.com/photos/lvjingtian/6869641955/sizes/l/in/set-72157627902948668/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lvjingtian/6811958938/in/set-72157627902948668/


Patrol by Laurence & Annie, on Flickr


Ancient Village - Li Keng by Laurence & Annie, on Flickr


Growing by Laurence & Annie, on Flickr


200903_WuYuan_延村 by DuKong, on Flickr


婺源 by 欲海凌波浪打郎, on Flickr













​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Qinghai Lake / 青海湖*
It is the largest lake in China, Qinghai Province, NW China











Qinghai Lake by Yeow8, on Flickr













​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Zhaoxing Ethnic Dong People's Villages / 肇兴侗寨*
Liping County, Qiandongnan Prefecture, Guizhou Province, SW China












http://www.flickr.com/photos/cenwei/5107911232/sizes/l/in/set-72157625099279497/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cenwei/5107314039/sizes/l/in/set-72157625099279497/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cenwei/5107911560/sizes/l/in/set-72157625099279497/














​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

SCROLL---->>>





*Wang Family Compound / 王家大院*
It is a Large Ancient Residential Complex built in the early Qing Dynasty


Lingshi County, Jinzhong City, Shanxi Province, Northern China











Wang's Family Yard by wjwangcn, on Flickr













​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Jiuzhaigou Valley / 九寨沟*
Jiuzhaigou County, Ngawa Prefecture, Sichuan Province, SW China






















jiuzhaigou by Miss Jo|我是周小姐, on Flickr














​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Kalajun Grassland in Tianshan Mountains Region / 天山喀拉峻草原*
Tekes County, Ili Prefecture, Xinjiang Autonomous Region, NW China






















http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6607312207/sizes/o/in/set-72157628644554785/













​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Badain Jaran Desert / 巴丹吉林沙漠*
Alxa Right Banner, Alxa League, Inner Mongolia, NW China











Untitled by Nicholas Ni, on Flickr













​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Yellow Mountain (Huangshan) / 黄山*
Huangshan City, Anhui Province, Central China






















7191_Panorama1 by onlymaureen, on Flickr












​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Tower of Buddhist Incense at the Summer Palace / 颐和园佛香阁*
Haidian District, NW Beijing, Northern China






















http://www.flickr.com/photos/byrabelo/9101111564/sizes/l/in/photostream/













​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Jade Dragon Snow Mountain viewing from Lijiang / 丽江远眺玉龙雪山*
Lijiang City, Yunnan Province, SW China












丽江 by [email protected], on Flickr












​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Yardang Landform by the West Taiji Nai'er Lake at the Qaidam Basin / 柴达木盆地 西台吉乃尔湖 雅丹地貌*
Haixi Prefecture, Qinghai Province, NW China


By *王建设 (Wang Jianshe)* from Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9912879685/sizes/l/in/photostream/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9912983494/













​


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

*Porcelain house. Tianjin.*


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Tropical Resorts at Sanya's Yalong Bay / 三亚亚龙湾*
Sanya City, Hainan Province, Southern China



海南 by filmi'x, on Flickr


海南 by filmi'x, on Flickr


海南 by filmi'x, on Flickr


海南 by filmi'x, on Flickr


海南 by filmi'x, on Flickr














​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Magnificent Er Wang Dong Cave at Wulong County / 武隆二王洞*
Wulong County, Chongqing City, SW China


*Wulong Karst* is part of the UNESCO World Heritage inscribed *South China Karst*

















***Photos were taken by a US team of 15 exploring the cave lately (from *Sina.com.cn* & *redbull.com*)


































































































































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*An ancient temple atop the Miaofeng Mountain / 妙峰山*
Mentougou District, Suburban Beijing, Northern China











妙峰山 by henrymnt, on Flickr












​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Huahu (Flower Lake) Wetland Nature Reserve at Zoigê County / 若尔盖花湖湿地*
Zoigê County, Ngawa Prefecture, Sichuan Province, SW China




花湖，每一面都美-10 by leelily530, on Flickr


花湖，每一面都美-5 by leelily530, on Flickr


花湖，每一面都美-11 by leelily530, on Flickr











​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Xijingudu, an ancient district of Zhenjiang City / 镇江 西津古渡街坊*
Zhenjiang City, Jiangsu Province, Eastern China












http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6978460022/sizes/h/in/photostream/













​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Karola Glacier / 卡若拉冰川*
Shigatse Prefecture, Tibet Autonomous Region, SW China


It is part of the *Noijin Kangsang Glacier* / 宁金抗沙峰冰川











日喀则卡若拉冰川 by shyuyih, on Flickr













​


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

Cool pics


----------



## 009 (Nov 28, 2007)

Jiuzhaigou


Jiuzhaigou by NitroAnna, on Flickr


Chngdu - Jiuzhaigou by DLin'k, on Flickr


Jiuzhaigou Valley - Water Falls by Nico's wild bees & wasps, on Flickr


九寨沟 Jiuzhaigou by pigmon_tatara, on Flickr


Jiuzhaigou by Mikko Brander, on Flickr


Jiu Zhai Gou 九寨沟 China by pweic, on Flickr


Jiu Zhai Gou 九寨沟 China by pweic, on Flickr


----------



## 009 (Nov 28, 2007)

Yangshuo


Cormorant Fisherman by TheFella, on Flickr


----------



## 009 (Nov 28, 2007)

Lijiang


Naxi women and LiJiang by sirouni, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Kanas Lake at the Altai Mountains Region / 阿尔泰山 喀纳斯湖*
Altay Prefecture, Xinjiang Autonomous Region, NW China










2013.06.17 宝石般湛蓝的喀纳斯湖 by Silverchen1727, on Flickr














​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*A Snow Village at Mudanjiang's Shuangfeng Forestry Area / 牡丹江 双峰林场 雪乡*
Mudanjiang City, Heilongjiang Province, NE China











http://www.flickr.com/photos/zyh/6587255209/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/zyh/6574884887/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/zyh/5639331295/sizes/l/in/photostream/














​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Ancient City of Lijiang / 丽江古城*
Lijiang City, Yunnan Province, SW China



















The Infinity of China by Stuck in Customs, on Flickr















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Holy Lake Manassarovar & Mount Gurla Mandhata / 圣湖 玛旁雍错 及 纳木那尼峰 *
Burang County, Ngari Prefecture, Tibet Autonomous Region, SW China

(*Lake Manassarovar / 玛旁雍错* is a sacred lake in both Tibetan Buddhism & India's Hinduism)










湛藍,瑪旁雍錯 by nyah0501, on Flickr














​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Wulingyuan (Zhangjiajie National Park) / 武陵源 (张家界国家公园) *
Zhangjiajie City, Hunan Province, Central China





















Zhangjiajie 5 by thor_matt83, on Flickr









Zhangjiajie 4 by thor_matt83, on Flickr









Zhangjiajie 7 by thor_matt83, on Flickr









Zhangjiajie 7_1 by thor_matt83, on Flickr












​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Tropical Resorts at Sanya's Yalong Bay / 三亚亚龙湾*
Sanya City, Hainan Province, Southern China


By *PALLYCH72 * from www.panoramio.com










By *qdhzly* from www.panoramio.com























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Jiankou Section of the Great Wall / 箭扣长城*
Huairou District, North Beijing, Northern China




















http://www.flickr.com/photos/lvjingtian/10492380603/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Nianhu Lake Nature Reserve at Huize County / 会泽 念湖自然保护区*
Huize County, Qujing City, Yunnan Province, SW China

(Like many other lakes in Southern China, it is one of the winter sanctuaries for the migrant birds from the north where the large swath of lands are covered by snow.)










Polar Bear by Joanne Fang, on Flickr









Secret Land by Joanne Fang, on Flickr









_IGP0505 by Winters Zhang, on Flickr













​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Seashore of the Yanzhou Island at Huidong County / 惠东 盐洲岛*
Huidong County, Huizhou City, Guangdong Province, Southern China


By *袁俊* from flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lastcun/10549829473/sizes/l/in/photostream/













​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Mount Nianbaoyuze (or Mount Guoluo) & Fairy Maiden Lake / 年保玉则 (果洛山) 及 仙女湖*
*Sanjiangyuan National Nature Reserve*, Guoluo Prefecture, Qinghai Province, NW China

(At the height of 5,369 M, Nianbaoyuze is the peak of the *Bayan Har Mountains / 巴颜喀拉山脉*)











年保玉则-仙女湖 by catqueen_s, on Flickr









5 by catqueen_s, on Flickr









6 by catqueen_s, on Flickr













​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Mount Nianbaoyuze (or Mount Guoluo) & Fairy Maiden Lake / 年保玉则 (果洛山) 及 仙女湖*
*Sanjiangyuan National Nature Reserve*, Guoluo Prefecture, Qinghai Province, NW China

(At the height of 5,369 M, Nianbaoyuze is the peak of the *Bayan Har Mountains / 巴颜喀拉山脉*)











13 by catqueen_s, on Flickr









17 by catqueen_s, on Flickr









1 by catqueen_s, on Flickr












​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Yangshuo County \ 阳朔县(陽朔縣)
Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region Southern China.*











http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4975941/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4777649/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4843301/


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Apricot Blossom Valley at the Tianshan Mountains / 天山 新源 杏花沟*
Künes County, Ili Prefecture, Xinjiang Autonomous Region, NW China

(Those are the wild apricot groves had already been there tens of thousands of years before the human settlers)













By *军垦二世* from http://bbs.photofans.cn





































































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Apricot Blossom Valley at the Tianshan Mountains / 天山 新源 杏花沟*
Künes County, Ili Prefecture, Xinjiang Autonomous Region, NW China

(Those are the wild apricot groves had already been there tens of thousands of years before the human settlers)













By *军垦二世* from http://bbs.photofans.cn



































































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Chili Pepper Harvest at the Ancient Village of Huangling (Wuyuan County) / 婺源 篁岭古村 晒秋*
Wuyuan County, Shangrao City, Jiangxi Province, Central China











1DX_20131121_0790 by pinh0le, on Flickr















​


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*Mount Xiang Gong, Guilin​*







https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/1486650_620309611356090_1484248225_n.jpg​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*A Man Jumping off the Jingpo Lake 's Diaoshuilou Waterfall / 镜泊湖 吊水楼瀑布*
Ning'an County, Mudanjiang City, Heilongjiang Province, NE China




2013-9-18_MDJ_0146-m by that_streetguy, on Flickr


2013-9-18_MDJ_0153-m by that_streetguy, on Flickr


2013-9-18_MDJ_0154-m by that_streetguy, on Flickr
















​


----------



## joecole (May 31, 2010)

Yading, Sichuan










http://www.flickr.com/photos/coolbiere/6471201885/


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Ancient Waterfront Town of Wuzhen / 乌镇*
Tongxiang, Jiaxing City, Zhejiang Province, Eastern China

(It is one of the 6 well-preserved ancient water towns in Yangtze River Delta that are included in UNESCO World Heritage Site's Tentative list) 










Wu-Zhen 烏鎮 by golf9c9333, on Flickr









Wu-Zhen 烏鎮 by golf9c9333, on Flickr













​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Yellow River's 9 Bends at the Zoigê Grasslands / 若尔盖草原 九曲黄河 *
At the Borders of Zoigê County (Sichuan Province) and Maqu County (Gansu Province), Western China

(*Yellow River / 黄河*, Asia's 2nd longest river after the Yangtze River, was the cradle of the Chinese Civilization. )











Yellow river by AtlasShaw, on Flickr























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Section of Nyenchen Tanglha Mountains near the Namtso Lake / 纳木错附近的念青唐古拉山*
Damxung County, Lhasa City, Tibet Autonomous Region, SW China


By *袁俊* from flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lastcun/10032627786/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lastcun/10032734825/sizes/l/in/photostream/













​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Summer Palace in Autumn / 颐和园秋意*
Haidian District, NW Beijing


















China_2013_Beijing_PalaisDEte_131130_4156 (Copy) + by michel_china, on Flickr













​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Ethnic Miao People's Xijiang Village / 西江苗寨*
Leishan County, Qiandongnan Prefecture, Guizhou Province, SW China



Xijiang mountain village by Dirk Deckx, on Flickr


chinXijiang mountain villagea09-039 by Dirk Deckx, on Flickr


Xijiang mountain village by Dirk Deckx, on Flickr













​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Huanglong Scenic Area after snow / 雪后 黄龙*
Songpan County, Ngawa Prefecture, Sichuan Province, SW China



















Sleeping Dragon by nawapa, on Flickr









Limestone Shoal by nawapa, on Flickr









Dragon Scales by nawapa, on Flickr









Blue in White by nawapa, on Flickr













​


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

the Xijiang Village of Guizhou and Waterfront Town of Wuzhen are really awesome!


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Panda "Lili" at Hangzhou Open Range Zoo / 杭州野生动物园 熊猫丽丽*
Hangzhou City, Capital of Zhejiang Province, Eastern China


From Sina.com.cn


























































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Yellow Mountain (Huangshan) / 黄山*
Huangshan City, Anhui Province, Central China




















1606_MG_3758ML by Julie Caron, on Flickr












​


----------



## Ivanator (Dec 7, 2012)

^^ Obvious troll is obvious.


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ I reckon he was joking, anyhow, mod deleted his post already. 









*Haba Snow Mountain (5,396 m) / 哈巴雪山*
Shangri-La County, Dêqên Prefecture, Yunnan Province, SW China 

(At the northwest side of *Tiger Leaping Gorge*, it rises opposite the higher *Jade Dragon Snow Mountain*)










哈巴雪山 by 形而上美, on Flickr









哈巴雪山 by 形而上美, on Flickr














​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Wulan Butong Grasslands in Winter / 乌兰布统草原的冬天*
Heshigten Banner, Chifeng City, Inner Mongolia, Northern China










hill and trees.jpg by dannyhu vision, on Flickr









snow and tree of Ha Ma Ba .jpg by dannyhu vision, on Flickr









running horses.jpg by dannyhu vision, on Flickr














​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Sceneries along the Karakoram Highway / 喀喇昆仑公路 沿途风景*
Kashgar Prefecture, Xinjiang Uyghur Autonomous Region, NW China










Xinjiang 2013-06-03at 12-45-40 by AntonioR, on Flickr









Xinjiang 2013-06-03at 12-45-01 by AntonioR, on Flickr









Xinjiang 2013-06-03at 12-24-30 by AntonioR, on Flickr














​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Fishing in the Morning Fog at the Xiaodongjiang River / 晨渔 小东江*
Chenzhou City, Hunan Province, Central China










_DSC5085a by ColmanLi, on Flickr









Where am I @ 東江湖, Hunan, China by ColmanLi, on Flickr









Double @ 東江湖, Hunan, China by ColmanLi, on Flickr















​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Breathtaking country! :drool:
Thanks for sharing those amazing pictures, little universe!


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

^^

Thx FAAN, you're welcome.  :cheers:










*1150-year-old Lingxiao Pagoda / 凌霄塔*
Zhengding County, Shijiazhuang City, Heibei Province, Northern China










One of the Temples by D. Knisely's casual snapshots and iPhoneography, on Flickr









One of the Temples by D. Knisely's casual snapshots and iPhoneography, on Flickr













​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hailuogou Glacier at Mount Gongga (7,556 m) / 贡嘎山 海螺沟冰川*
Garzê Prefecture, Sichuan Province, SW China










海螺溝冰川 by nyah0501, on Flickr









海螺溝冰川 by nyah0501, on Flickr









海螺溝冰川 by nyah0501, on Flickr









日照銀山 by nyah0501, on Flickr
















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Dalongqiu Waterfall at Yandang Mountains / 雁荡山 大龙湫瀑布*
Yueqing, Wenzhou City, Zhejiang Province, Eastern China











http://www.flickr.com/photos/edwardwongus/6887790440/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/edwardwongus/7033884327/sizes/l/in/photostream/















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Jiayuguan Pass (the West End of the Great Wall) / 长城 嘉峪关*
Jiayuguan City, Gansu Province, NW China



















42-18048104 by Vô Danh Nặc Danh, on Flickr














​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Kaiping Diaolou / 开平碉楼*
Kaiping County, Jiangmen City, Guangdong Province, Southern China













Diaolou lookout 瑞石樓瞭望 by Melinda ^..^, on Flickr


Roof of Diaolou 瑞石樓 by Melinda ^..^, on Flickr


Roof of Diaolou 瑞石樓 by Melinda ^..^, on Flickr














​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Greater Khingan Range  in Autumn / 金秋的大兴安岭 *
Hulunbuir City, East Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region, NE China










驼峰岭天池 by helebrahms, on Flickr









无名湿地 by helebrahms, on Flickr














​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Qinghai Lake / 青海湖*
Between Hainan and Haibei Prefectures, Qinghai Province, NW China

(It is the largest lake in China)



2013-07-29 by Zhang Yiqing, on Flickr


Qinghai Lake#01 by K2 Sue, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dengdengschengcheng/9212479661/sizes/l/in/photostream/





















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Tibetans' Pilgrimage to the Holy Mount Kailash (6,638 m) / 藏民朝圣 神山冈仁波齐 *
Burang County, Ngari Prefecture, Tibet Autonomous Region, SW China


(*Mount Kailash* is a Sacred Mountain in both Tibetan Buddhism and India's Hinduism)









DSC_3887 by Desmond.Young, on Flickr









Kailash by Desmond.Young, on Flickr











​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Landscapes in Libo County / 荔波风景*
Libo County, Qiannan Prefecture, Guizhou province, SW China



DSC_1648 by kwokkklo, on Flickr


DSC_1625 by kwokkklo, on Flickr


DSC_1627 by kwokkklo, on Flickr


DSC_1585 by kwokkklo, on Flickr













​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Ancient City of Fenghuang / 凤凰古城*
Fenghuang County, Xiangxi Prefecture, Hunan Province, Central China










Fenghuang 凤凰 by gerd benninger, on Flickr













​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Kelp Plantation Farm at the Coastal Xiapu County / 霞浦 海带养殖场*
Xiapu County, Ningde City, Fujian Province, SE China




Kelp Plantation farm 海帶養殖埸 by Melinda ^..^, on Flickr


Kelp Plantation farm 海帶養殖埸 by Melinda ^..^, on Flickr


Kelp Plantation farm 海帶養殖埸 by Melinda ^..^, on Flickr











​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Dunhuang Yardang Landform / 敦煌 雅丹地貌*
Dunhuang, Jiuquan City, Gansu Province, NW China










敦煌雅丹24 by CK&Mayching, on Flickr









敦煌雅丹29 by CK&Mayching, on Flickr









敦煌雅丹20 by CK&Mayching, on Flickr













​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Blue Moon Valley at the foot of the Jade Dragon Snow Mountain (5,596 m) / 玉龙雪山 蓝月谷*
Lijiang City, Yunnan Province, SW China










L1011328-29b by Jack-林子, on Flickr
















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Forbidden City / 故宫*
Beijing, Northern China



















Forbidden City by will.w, on Flickr














​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Mt. Everest & Mt. Cho Oyu (8,201 m) viewing from the National Highway 318 / 318国道远眺 珠穆朗玛峰 及 卓奥友峰*
Shigatse Prefecture, Tibet Autonomous Region, SW China










himalayan range by CoolbieRe, on Flickr









mt. Cho Oyu by CoolbieRe, on Flickr









a road to the Everest by CoolbieRe, on Flickr














​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Chongqing Dazu Rock Carvings / 重庆 大足石刻*
Dazu County, Chingqing Municipality, SW China



















IMG_9976 copy by francisvk1, on Flickr














​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Zhoushan Dongji Island at the East China Sea / 东海 舟山东极岛*
Zhoushan City, Zhejiang Province, Eastern China










http://www.flickr.com/photos/dazit/4976771089/sizes/l/in/photostream/









DSCF2124 by 患小西, on Flickr











http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9349344906/sizes/l/in/photostream/
















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Koktokay (or Keketuohai) National Geopark / 可可托海 国家地质公园*
Fuyun County, Altay Prefecture, Xinjiang Autonomous Region, NW China










额尔齐斯峡谷 by jamsbondsh, on Flickr












​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

I am delighted with this country, Thank you Little Universe










http://pustovoy.35photo.ru/photo_498965/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

little universe said:


> *Landscapes in Libo County / 荔波风景*
> Libo County, Qiannan Prefecture, Guizhou province, SW China
> 
> 
> ...


wow :cheers:


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Populus Groves at Ejin Banner / 额济纳 胡杨林*
Ejin Banner, Alxa League, Inner Mongolia, NW China










Populus 063 by CK&Mayching, on Flickr









Populus 082 by CK&Mayching, on Flickr









Populus 052 by CK&Mayching, on Flickr













​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Mount Longhu (Dragon & Tiger Mountain) / 龙虎山*
Guixi, Yingtan City, Jiangxi Province, Central China

(In August 2010 UNESCO inscribed Mount Longhu on the World Heritage List as part of the complex of six sites that make up the *China Danxia*.)













龙虎山8 by 知了了, on Flickr


龙虎山12 by 知了了, on Flickr


龙虎山11 by 知了了, on Flickr


龙虎山15 by 知了了, on Flickr


龙虎山7 by 知了了, on Flickr













​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Well-preserved 14th Century Village of Cuandixia / 爨底下村*
Mentougou District, Suburban Beijing, Northern China










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9304623784/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9314209896/sizes/l/in/photostream/













​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Wuxuhai Lake / 伍须海*
Jiulong County, Garzê Prefecture, Sichuan Province, SW China










發光的海子 @ 伍須海, 九龍, Sichuan, China by ColmanLi, on Flickr














​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

77773755​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Buryat-Mongols in traditional costumes / 传统着装的布里亚特人*
Hulunbuir City, Inner Mongolia, NE China



布里亚特人家庭那达慕 by *ouch, on Flickr


布里亚特人家庭那达慕 by *ouch, on Flickr


布里亚特人家庭那达慕 by *ouch, on Flickr


布里亚特人家庭那达慕 by *ouch, on Flickr


布里亚特人家庭那达慕 by *ouch, on Flickr


布里亚特人家庭那达慕 by *ouch, on Flickr


布里亚特人家庭那达慕 by *ouch, on Flickr















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Tropical Beach at the Sanya Bay / 三亚湾海滩*
Sanya City, Hainan Province, Southern China


By *Robert Milewski* from flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jnemi/9537151028/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jnemi/9537230854/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jnemi/9537244024/sizes/l/in/photostream/















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Kanas Lake & River in Autumn / 喀纳斯 秋色*
Altay Prefecture, Xinjiang Autonomous Region, NW China


By * rufeng0758* from flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/rufeng0758/9551118255/sizes/l/in/set-72157627878484948/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/rufeng0758/8052841283/sizes/l/in/set-72157627878484948/














​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Dongchuan Red Earth / 东川红土地*
Dongchuan District, Kunming City, Yunnan Province, SW China


By *thierry Bornier* from flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/thierrybornier/9575563387/sizes/l/in/photostream/













​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Li River in Yangshuo County / 阳朔 漓江*
Yangshuo County, Guilin City, Guangxi Autonomous Region, Southern China










http://www.flickr.com/photos/drei-in-shanghai/8901106344/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/drei-in-shanghai/8899855057/














​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Ancient Bell Tower of Xi'an / 西安钟楼*
Xi'an City, Capital of Shaanxi Province, NW China










The beautiful Bell Tower in Xi'An, China by kentonshirk1, on Flickr
















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*1000-year-old Banyan Tree in Fuzhou / 福州千年古榕树*
Fuzhou City, Capital of Fujian Province, SE China










榕树王-福州森林公园 by Jinning, on Flickr











​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Niuxin Peak (4,667 M) of the Qilian Mountains / 祁连山脉 牛心山*
Qilian County, Haibei Prefecture, Qinghai Province, NW China


(It is *NOT* the highest summit of the Qilian Mountains Range. The highest summit of the range is *Kangze'gyai *at 5,808 M)









祁连！祁连！2013.6~4 by Yun54, on Flickr









祁连！祁连！2013.6~2 by Yun54, on Flickr














​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Yellow Mountain (Huangshan) after snow / 雪后 黄山*
Huangshan City, Anhui Province, Central China




















冬季的黄山，中国安徽 (Huangshan Mountains in Winter in Anhui, China) by 陈大昊script, on Flickr












​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Ranwu Lake / 然乌湖*
Baxoi County, Chamdo Prefecture, Tibet Autonomous Region, SW China










Tibet by IMAGE-想, on Flickr









Tibet by IMAGE-想, on Flickr













​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Ancient Village of Nuodeng / 大理 诺邓古村*
Yunlong County, Dali Prefecture, Yunnan Province, SW China

(The ancient village is well-known in China for its homemade *Nuodeng Ham / 诺邓火腿*)











http://www.flickr.com/photos/tangr/12215979343/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/tangr/12215154915/sizes/l/in/photostream/















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The 5th Century Bingling Temple Grottoes by the Yellow River / 炳灵寺及其石窟*
Yongjing County, Linxia Prefecture, Gansu province, NW China











http://www.flickr.com/photos/vitiuannatte/6524374833/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5914633796/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vitiuannatte/6524341649/sizes/l/in/photostream/












​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Tropical Resorts at Sanya's Yalong Bay / 亚龙湾*
Sanya City, Hainan Province, Southern China










http://www.flickr.com/photos/heybronco/8992067144/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/heybronco/8992112856/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/heybronco/8990915745/sizes/l/in/photostream/














​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Mount Wuyi / 武夷山*
Nanping City, Fujian Province, SE China




















天游揽胜 by The Cheap, on Flickr









2013.11.20 by The Cheap, on Flickr









《天宫琼阁》 by The Cheap, on Flickr















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Mount Xiao-wutai (or Lesser / Smaller Wutai ) / 小五台山*
Zhangjiakou City, Hebei Province, Northern China


At the height of 2882 M, it is the tallest mountain in Hebei Province.
Pls *DON'T* be confused with the UNESCO Heritage Site, *Mount Wutai / 五台山*, in Neighbouring Shanxi Province.
The City of *Zhangjiakou / 张家口*, immediately to the NW of Beijing, is the Capital's partner city bidding for the *2022 Winter Olympics*.










2008-7-20 8-09-41_0317副本 by FANG Chen, on Flickr









2008-7-19 14-30-46_0188副本 by FANG Chen, on Flickr









2008-7-20 11-16-47_0419副本 by FANG Chen, on Flickr









2008-7-20 10-56-02_0404副本 by FANG Chen, on Flickr









2008-7-20 7-36-51_0296副本 by FANG Chen, on Flickr









2008-7-19 14-46-01_0202副本 by FANG Chen, on Flickr









2008-7-19 14-34-50_0191副本 by FANG Chen, on Flickr









2008-7-20 10-37-22_0386副本 by FANG Chen, on Flickr









2008-7-20 8-00-24_0316副本 by FANG Chen, on Flickr


















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Ancient Village of Zhuge Clan (or Zhuge Village) / 兰溪 诸葛(八卦)村*
Lanxi, Jinhua City, Zhejiang Province, Eastern China


The architectural composition of Zhuge Village is very rare and peculiar. 
Buildings are arranged in an orderly fashion, according to the *Bagua / 八卦* prinicples of *Feng Shui / 风水,* earning it the title of *Zhuge Bagua Village / 诸葛八卦村*.



诸葛八卦村（中国浙江兰溪市）-14.jpg by Winger_Lu, on Flickr


诸葛八卦村（中国浙江兰溪市）-15.jpg by Winger_Lu, on Flickr


诸葛八卦村（中国浙江兰溪市）-13.jpg by Winger_Lu, on Flickr


诸葛八卦村（中国浙江兰溪市）-24.jpg by Winger_Lu, on Flickr


诸葛八卦村（中国浙江兰溪市）-21.jpg by Winger_Lu, on Flickr


诸葛八卦村（中国浙江兰溪市）-16.jpg by Winger_Lu, on Flickr




















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Bayan Bulak Grasslands at the foot of the Tianshan Mountains / 天山脚下巴音布鲁克草原*
Hejing County, Bayingolin Prefecture, Xinjiang Autonomous Region, NW China










巴音布鲁克 by jhrxiong, on Flickr















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Mu Family's Mansion at the ancient city of Lijiang / 丽江木府*
Lijiang City, Yunnan Province, SW China


(Mu Family was the regional ruler of Lijiang and its surrounding areas for centuries on behalf of the Chinese Emperors) 




















blue-archi-asia-china-building-brick-roof-710-large-sig by ToumaŸ, on Flickr













​


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*Harbin Ice Festical​*







http://s27.postimg.org/dewqqa35v/harbin.jpg​


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/6/63/Harbin_Ice_Festival.jpg









http://www.foreignpolicy.com/files/fp_uploaded_images/120131_1_IceAndSnowFestival.jpg









http://wordlesstech.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/01/Ice-Slides-at-Harbin-Ice-and-Snow-Festival-3.jpg









http://inapcache.boston.com/universal/site_graphics/blogs/bigpicture/harbin_012012/bp7.jpg









http://images.smh.com.au/2013/01/08/3937377/Trav-Harbin-Ice-Festival-18-20130108121209618450-940x628.jpg









http://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2013/01/05/article-0-16C41A34000005DC-290_964x590.jpg









http://i.telegraph.co.uk/multimedia/archive/02781/harbin-ice-festiva_2781691k.jpg









http://www.ecns.cn/visual/hd/2014/01-06/U429P886T15D30643F104DT20140106100652.jpg​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Jiuzhaigou Valley \ 九寨沟风景名胜区
Sichuan Province \ 四川省
*









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4630574/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4637395/


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Zhangye Binggou Danxia Landform / 张掖冰沟丹霞*
Sunan County, Zhangye City, Gansu Province, NW China










IMG_0146 (2)_Snapseed by 44565440, on Flickr









IMG_0185 (2)_Snapseed by 44565440, on Flickr









IMG_0343_Snapseed by 44565440, on Flickr











​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Bashang Grasslands in Autumn / 坝上草原秋景* 
Heshigten Banner, Chifeng City, Inner Mongolia, Northern China



Splash by William Yu Photography / Photo Workshops, on Flickr


Herding at Dusk by William Yu Photography / Photo Workshops, on Flickr


The Fall at Bashang, Inner Mongolia, China by William Yu Photography / Photo Workshops, on Flickr


The conversation of light and shadow by William Yu Photography / Photo Workshops, on Flickr


















​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Canola Flower Fields, China



















Photo source


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Tianzi Mountains, China










Photo source


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Zhangye Danxia, China










Photo source


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*By Skyscrapercity*


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

amazing


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

oliver999 said:


> amazing


^^

Amazing 吧?!


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*A Valley and its wetlands at the Gaoligong Mountains / 高黎贡山*
Dehong Prefecture, Yunnan Province, SW China










_DSC0139 by 1000℃, on Flickr









_DSC0140 by 1000℃, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Kanbula National Park / 坎布拉国家公园*
Jainca County, Huangnan Prefecture, Qinghai Province, NW China










中国-青海-坎布拉丹霞地貌-五指山 by guotm, on Flickr









中国-青海-坎布拉丹霞地貌之二 by guotm, on Flickr









中国-青海-坎布拉丹霞地貌之一 by guotm, on Flickr















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The 18th Century Buyun Tulou at the Ancient Tianluokeng Village / 田螺坑 步云楼*
Nanjing County, Zhangzhou City, Fujian Province, SE China


(It's among the *46 Fujian Tulou Clusters ** / 福建土楼 * that has been inscribed by UNESCO as a World Heritage Site since 2008. )




















厦门白鹭洲 by liu hongwei, on Flickr









厦门白鹭洲 by liu hongwei, on Flickr









厦门白鹭洲 by liu hongwei, on Flickr
















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Tibetan Town of Sêrtar with Wuming Monastery at the Town Centre / 色达 五明佛学院*
Sêrtar County, Garzê Prefecture, Sichuan Province, SW China











佛说/Buddhist Talk by Offthewind Lee, on Flickr



















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Khan Tengri Peak ( 7,010 M ) of the Tianshan Mountains / 天山 汗腾格里峰*
Wensu County, Aksu Prefecture, Xinjiang Autonomous Region, NW China




















遥望天山之父- 汗腾格里峰 by 阿历印象, on Flickr









如梦似幻的夏塔峡谷 by 阿历印象, on Flickr















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Mingshi Pastoral in Daxin County / 大新 明仕田园 *
Daxin County, Chongzuo City, Guangxi Autonomous Region, Southern China











Mingshi pastoral by Jixin YU, on Flickr









Mingshi pastoral by Jixin YU, on Flickr









Mingshi pastoral by Jixin YU, on Flickr















​


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

del


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

little universe said:


> *The Tibetan Town of Sêrtar with Wuming Monastery at the Town Centre / 色达 五明佛学院*
> Sêrtar County, Garzê Prefecture, Sichuan Province, SW China
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, incredible, I need more


----------



## Severiano (Jul 5, 2006)

Seda is one of the most amazing places in the world. My friend went there last month he said it was awesome. The only problem is that it is very difficult to get to. It is a 14 hour bus ride from Chengdu.


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Anicent Village of Pingshan in Huizhou Region / 古徽州 屏山村*
Yi County, Huangshan City, Anhui Province, Central China



There was the Old Chinese saying:

*“一生痴绝处，无梦到徽州。”
"Fancy beautiful places all my life, fascinating Huizhou ceased all my dreams.*"
(*Huangshan City / 黄山市* was known as the *Huizhou Prefecture / 徽州 *in Ancient Days)











我拍照片，它耍小鸟。 by Jingyuer, on Flickr









村里有80%的村户养蚕 by Jingyuer, on Flickr









漫野云松翠,门前竹篱笆 by Jingyuer, on Flickr









放学的娃娃，坐在石梯的我。 by Jingyuer, on Flickr











​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Qiandao Lake (Thousand Islands Lake) / 淳安 千岛湖 *
Chun'an County, Hangzhou City, Zhejiang Province, Eastern China










千岛湖之游 by rikulu, on Flickr














​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The 7th Century Giant Wild Goose Pagoda in Xi'an / 西安 大雁塔*
Xi'an City, Shaanxi Province, NW China










----- Dag 7 ----- Xian, de Grote Pagode van de Wilde Gans ----- Panorama foto ----- by francisvk1, on Flickr














​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Greater Khingan in Hulunbuir / 呼伦贝尔 大兴安岭*
Hulunbuir City, East Inner Mongolia, NE China










Colorful Greater Khingan Mountains by llee_wu, on Flickr
















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Midui Glacier / 米堆冰川*
Bomê County, Nyingchi Prefecture, Tibet Autonomous Region, SW China










IMG_9248 by Home Mountain, on Flickr















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Giant statue of Bodhisattva Avalokiteśvara in Sanya / 三亚 海上观音像*
Sanya City, Hainan Province, Southern China










20131124 海南 南山寺 海上观音 by metaljim, on Flickr















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Yuanyang Rice Terraces / 元阳梯田*
Yuanyang County, Honghe Prefecture, Yunnan Province, SW China




















Yuan Yang Rice Terraces by Jixin YU, on Flickr









Yuan Yang Rice Terraces by Jixin YU, on Flickr















​


----------



## hakz2007 (Jul 1, 2007)

by Dottor Topy


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*Shaanxi burghers in Xi'an:*


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Peking Opera (Beijing Opera) Makeup - 京剧 上妆*
Beijing, Northern China



Beijing Opera-《Picture makeup》 by L-E-N-G, on Flickr


Beijing Opera-《Picture makeup》 by L-E-N-G, on Flickr


Beijing Opera-《Picture makeup》 by L-E-N-G, on Flickr


















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*North Face of the Mount Everest - 珠峰 北坡*
Tingri County, Shigatse Prefecture, Tibet Autonomous Region, SW China










Sunrise at Everest by oeyvind, on Flickr

















​


----------



## hakz2007 (Jul 1, 2007)

*Kunming*
by CHO PIGU


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Sunrise at Mount Niubei (Bull's Back) / 日出 牛背山 *
Yingjing County, Ya'an City, Sichuan Province, SW China



By *黃齡萱* from flickr 









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13733202195/sizes/l/in/photostream/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13733084413/sizes/l/in/photostream/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13732984725/sizes/l/in/photostream/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13732862093/sizes/l/in/photostream/















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Ancient Waterfront Town of Wuzhen / 乌镇*
Tongxiang, Jiaxing City, Zhejiang Province, Eastern China



early spring by shenxy, on Flickr


Wuzhen by shenxy, on Flickr


Wuzhen at night by shenxy, on Flickr


Wuzhen at night by shenxy, on Flickr


Wuzhen at night by shenxy, on Flickr
















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Bingzhongluo, A River Bend of Nujiang (upper reaches of Salween River) / 怒江 丙中洛*
Gongshan County, Nujiang Prefecture, Yunnan Province, SW China










_DSC0051 by 1000℃, on Flickr

















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*A Village by the Hemu River at the Altai Mountains / 阿尔泰山 禾木村*
Burqin County, Altay Prefecture, Xinjiang Autonomous Region, NW China










611C2385 by zhifengzeng, on Flickr









611C2364 by zhifengzeng, on Flickr
















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Buddhist Monks at the Ancient Shaolin Monastery / 少林寺*
Dengfeng, Zhengzhou City, Henan Province, Central China














_DSC5376 by vchechi2929, on Flickr


_DSC5415 by vchechi2929, on Flickr


_DSC5047 by vchechi2929, on Flickr


_DSC0648 by vchechi2929, on Flickr


_DSC5401 by vchechi2929, on Flickr


_DSC4475 by vchechi2929, on Flickr


_DSC4414 by vchechi2929, on Flickr















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Canola Flower Fields and a Beekeeper in Luoping County / 罗平油菜花田和养蜂人*
Luoping County, Qujing City, Yunnan Province, SW China










Rapeseed flowers by AchillesSHAN, on Flickr









A honey collector by AchillesSHAN, on Flickr














​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Western Qing tombs / 清西陵*
Yi County, Baoding City, Hebei Province, Northern China





















fl qing tombs 03 by reichers, on Flickr















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Tropical Beach and Resorts at Yalong Bay / 三亚 亚龙湾*
Sanya City, Hainan Province, Southern China










三亞美高美 Day 1 by josephlee1001, on Flickr









三亞美高美 Day 1 by josephlee1001, on Flickr











​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Zhagana Stone Mountains / 扎尕那山*
Têwo County, Gannan Prefecture, Gansu Province, NW China



05 by Jingyuer, on Flickr


34-1 by Jingyuer, on Flickr


27A-1 by Jingyuer, on Flickr


35-1 by Jingyuer, on Flickr













​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Sacred Namtso Lake / 圣湖 纳木错*
Damxung County, Lhasa City, Tibet Autonomous Region, SW China

(Lake Namtso is one of the four most holy lakes in Tibetan Buddhism)










CF001180 by 涂抹, on Flickr









CF001221 by 涂抹, on Flickr









CF001174 by 涂抹, on Flickr


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*A Guardian outside the Gate of Supreme Harmony, Beijing's Forbidden City:*


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Ancient Town of Zhenyuan / 镇远古镇*
Zhenyuan County, Qiandongnan Prefecture, Guizhou Province, SW China










The ancient village of Zhenyuan, Guizhou by Jixin YU, on Flickr















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Bashang Grasslands in Summer / 坝上草原的夏天* 
Heshigten Banner, Chifeng City, Inner Mongolia, Northern China










080712_bashang-shuma06 by CarpKing, on Flickr

















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*An Alley at the ancient city of Lijiang / 丽江古城*
Lijiang City, Yunnan Province, SW China




















2014 7 Lijiang (1) by SirLouisLau95, on Flickr













​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Jade Dragon Snow Mountain  (5,596 m) / 玉龙雪山*
Lijiang City, Yunnan Province, SW China









2014 7 Lijiang (4) by SirLouisLau95, on Flickr









2014 7 Lijiang (6) by SirLouisLau95, on Flickr


















​


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*Lake in Beijing's Summer Palace:*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

@gravesVpelli: Please give the source, credits to all photos you posting. Last warning.


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*A Panda Cub Resting on a tree at Wolong National Nature Reserve / 卧龙自然保护区*
Wenchuan County, Ngawa Prefecture, Sichuan Province, SW China




















https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13840029834/sizes/l/in/photostream/















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Simatai Section of the Great Wall / 司马台长城*
Miyun County, Beijing's NE outer Suburb, Northern China





















On the way to Simatai by Irina Callegher, TripsThatWork.com, on Flickr









On the way to Simatai - 2 by Irina Callegher, TripsThatWork.com, on Flickr












​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Namcha Barwa (7,756 M) / 南迦巴瓦峰*
Mêdog County, Nyingchi Prefecture, Tibet Autonomous Region, SW China


By *YANGFEIPHOTO* from flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13840045434/sizes/l/in/photostream/

















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Chishui Danxia Landform and a Waterfall / 赤水丹霞地貌*
Chishui, Zunyi City, Guizhou Province, SW China


Chishui Danxia is one of the six *China Danxia landforms / 中国丹霞* that has been inscribed as the *World Heritage Site* since 2010













By *enosh amos misha kurz* from flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/schlitz-ohr/7809480572/sizes/l/in/photostream/



















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Mount Nianbaoyuze (or Mount Guoluo) & Fairy Maiden Lake / 年保玉则 (果洛山) 及 仙女湖*
*Sanjiangyuan National Nature Reserve*, Guoluo Prefecture, Qinghai Province, NW China

(At the height of 5,369 M, Nianbaoyuze is the peak of the *Bayan Har Mountains / 巴颜喀拉山脉*)











年保玉则－高原湖畔 Landscapes of a High mountain lake by AchillesSHAN, on Flickr














​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Foggy Morning at Ergun (aka Genhe River) National Wetland Park / 额尔古纳 (根河) 国家湿地公园*
Ergun, Hulunbuir City, Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region, NE China










额尔古纳.湿地 by 花声筱语, on Flickr









额尔古纳.湿地 by 花声筱语, on Flickr









额尔古纳.湿地 by 花声筱语, on Flickr
















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Tibetan Villages and Landscape at Danba County / 丹巴 藏寨*
Danba County, Garzê Prefecture, Sichuan Province, SW China










jp-b by YuzhengSun, on Flickr









丹巴中路接片2 by YuzhengSun, on Flickr









A 0171 by YuzhengSun, on Flickr
















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Old Buildings of the National Library of China / 国家图书馆 古籍馆*
Xicheng District, Downtown Beijing, Northern China










Beijing others (25) by Visit China Now, on Flickr

















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shennongjia National Nature Reserve / 神农架自然保护区*
Shennongjia Forestry District, Hubei Province, Central China










神农谷 by beanview, on Flickr
















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Crocodile Cape at Wenchang's Tongguling Scenic Area / 文昌 铜鼓岭景区 鳄鱼岬*
Wenchang City, Hainan Province, Southern China










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9913389505/sizes/l/in/photostream/















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Ancient Waterfront Town of Xitang / 西塘古镇*
Jiashan County, Jiaxing City, Zhejiang Province, Eastern China



DSC05603 by GrantSherry, on Flickr


DSC05582 by GrantSherry, on Flickr


DSC05406 by GrantSherry, on Flickr


DSC05247 by GrantSherry, on Flickr


DSC05042 by GrantSherry, on Flickr


DSC05117 by GrantSherry, on Flickr


DSC05091 by GrantSherry, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Kalajun Grasslands at the Tianshan Mountains / 天山 喀拉峻草原*
Tekes County, Ili Prefecture, Xinjiang Autonomous Region, NW China




















于加撒干看天山 by 阿历印象, on Flickr









阔尔代河大峡谷 by 阿历印象, on Flickr









深入天山 by 阿历印象, on Flickr













​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Mount Taimu (or Taimu Shan) in Fuding / 福鼎 太姥山*
Fuding, Ningde City, Fujian Province, SE China










https://www.flickr.com/photos/vision-ke/9514863351/sizes/l/in/photostream/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/vision-ke/9514788627/sizes/l/in/photostream/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/vision-ke/9514834815/sizes/l/in/photostream/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/vision-ke/9514818323/sizes/l/in/photostream/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/vision-ke/9517592108/sizes/l/in/photostream/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/vision-ke/9514666707/sizes/l/in/photostream/














​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Xingjiao Temple at the ancient town of Shaxi (Yunnan Province) / 沙溪古镇 兴教寺*
Jianchuan County, Dali Prefecture, Yunnan Province, SW China











Xinjiao Si by Tripping the Light, on Flickr


















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Lugu Lake / 泸沽湖*
Ninglang County, Lijiang City, Yunnan Province, SW China










image by futurewy, on Flickr









Lugu Lake by -itsmylife-, on Flickr
















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Waterfalls at Mount Lu National Park - 庐山瀑布*
Jiujiang City, Jiangxi Province, Central China




















2014 2 Lu Shan (11) by SirLouisLau95, on Flickr









2014 2 Lu Shan (13) by SirLouisLau95, on Flickr















​


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*The Hall of Preserving Harmony, Beijing's Forbidden City:*









(taken by gravesVpelli)


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hong Kong Tian Tan Buddha - 香港 天坛大佛*
Hong Kong SAR, Southern China










The Tian Tan Buddha, Lantau Island, Hong Kong 2 by IVII2I3, on Flickr



















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Macau's Latin City Parade - 澳门拉丁城区幻彩游行*
Macau SAR, Southern China



Parade through Macau, Latin City 澳門拉丁城區幻彩大巡遊 by Melinda ^..^, on Flickr


Parade through Macau, Latin City 澳門拉丁城區幻彩大巡遊 by Melinda ^..^, on Flickr


Parade through Macau, Latin City 澳門拉丁城區幻彩大巡遊 by Melinda ^..^, on Flickr


Parade through Macau, Latin City 澳門拉丁城區幻彩大巡遊 by Melinda ^..^, on Flickr


Parade through Macau, Latin City 澳門拉丁城區幻彩大巡遊 by Melinda ^..^, on Flickr


Parade through Macau, Latin City 澳門拉丁城區幻彩大巡遊 by Melinda ^..^, on Flickr

















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Yading National Nature Reserve / 亚丁自然保护区*
Daocheng County, Garzê Prefecture, Sichuan Province, SW China










Yading Scenic Area by mob6000, on Flickr









Yading Scenic Area by mob6000, on Flickr









Yading Scenic Area by mob6000, on Flickr









Yading Scenic Area by mob6000, on Flickr


















​


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*The Grand Canal at Souzou:*









(taken by gravesVpelli)


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*The Yangtse double-deck bridge at Nanjing:*









(taken by gravesVpelli)


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Maijishan Grottoes on the ancient Silk Road - 古丝路上 麦积山石窟*
Tianshui City, Gansu Province, NW China


*Maijishan Grottoes* is one of the 22 sites of the *Silk Roads: the Routes Network of Chang'an-Tianshan Corridor*
that has been newly inscribed by the UNESCO as the World Heritage Site since last weekend.





















Bodhisattvas at Maijishan (麦积山) by Alex Leschek, on Flickr



















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Historical District along the Hangzhou Section of the Beijing-Hangzhou Grand Canal - 京杭大运河 杭州段 塘栖历史街区*
Hangzhou City, Capital of Zhejiang Province, Eastern China


The Grand Canal has been newly inscribed by the UNESCO as the World Heritage Site since last weekend 
Hangzhou is the southern end of the Grand Canal




















_MG_2033.jpg by mikeandkimk, on Flickr









_MG_2010.jpg by mikeandkimk, on Flickr









_MG_2036.jpg by mikeandkimk, on Flickr














​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Guilin Yangshuo Karst Landscape - 桂林 阳朔 喀斯特地貌*
Yangshuo County, Guilin City, Guangxi Autonomous Region, Southern China

Guilin Karst Landscape has been inscribed as an extension of the World Heritage Site *South China Karst* since Yesterday. 




















View from Moon Mountain by Olly Muxworthy, on Flickr















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shishapangma Peak of the Himalayas (8,013 m) - 喜马拉雅 希夏邦马峰*
Nyalam County, Shigatse Prefecture, Tibet Autonomous Region, SW China


(It is the only *eight-thousander *entirely within China)










TIBET-ALI-1216_DS by roso_wang, on Flickr









TIBET-ALI-1210 by roso_wang, on Flickr












​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Tropical Beaches in Sanya - 三亚 热带海滩*
Sanya City, Hainan Province, Southern China










TIANYA-14 by 马克爱生活, on Flickr









TIANYA-15 by 马克爱生活, on Flickr









TIANYA-13 by 马克爱生活, on Flickr









TIANYA-9 by 马克爱生活, on Flickr



















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Mugecuo Lake (An Alpine Lake) in Kangding - 康定 木格措*
Kangding County, Garzê Prefecture, Sichuan Province, SW China










稻城亚丁- (22 of 131) by blyf2014, on Flickr









稻城亚丁- (23 of 131) by blyf2014, on Flickr









稻城亚丁- (24 of 131) by blyf2014, on Flickr

















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Yubeng: A Mysterious Village in Shangri-La at the foot of the Meili Snow Mountains - 雨崩：梅里雪山下的香格里拉秘境 *
Dêqên County, Dêqên Prefecture, Yunnan Province, SW China

天堂向左，雨崩向右
Paradise is on the Left, Yubeng is on the right










Lower Yubeng Village by Y K Fong, on Flickr



















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Ancient Village of Huangling in Wuyuan County - 婺源 篁岭古村*
Wuyuan County, Shangrao City, Jiangxi Province, Central China


By *johnson jin* from flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/johnsonjin/14065015873/sizes/l/in/photostream/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/johnsonjin/14044988595/sizes/l/in/photostream/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/johnsonjin/14021862956/sizes/l/in/photostream/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/johnsonjin/14045445364/sizes/l/in/photostream/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/johnsonjin/14044989185/sizes/l/in/photostream/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/johnsonjin/14065015243/sizes/l/in/photostream/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/johnsonjin/14041802831/sizes/l/in/photostream/


















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Kuytun Grand Canyon - 奎屯大峡谷*
Kuytun City, Ili Prefecture, Xinjiang Autonomous Region, NW China










《凄美的梦》 来到这里两天了， 在车上静静的等待， 想着听着闻着，闭着眼睛， 梦着醒着笑着，凄美蛮... by J.un.vision, on Flickr















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Qutang Gorge along the Yangtze River - 长江 瞿塘峡*
Fengjie County, Chongqing Municipality, SW China










瞿塘峽 QuTang Gorge by 自逍遙 The Wanderer, on Flickr

















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Saihanba National Forest Park - 塞罕坝国家森林公园*
weichang County, Chengde City, Hebei Province, Northern China










塞罕坝点将台全景s by xinzhanhong1, on Flickr









塞罕坝之林12 by xinzhanhong1, on Flickr
















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Ancient Town of Qianzhou in Jishou City - 吉首 乾州古镇*
Jishou City, Xiangxi Prefecture, Hunan Province, Central China



By *路子* from flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/lucyyoung/10588058643/sizes/l/in/photostream/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/lucyyoung/10587909013/sizes/l/in/photostream/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/lucyyoung/10587794186/sizes/l/in/photostream/

















​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Those old villages and towns are fabulous, and those amazing colossal natural spaces. 

In my opinion, such things worth more to be visited than the big cities or even the Great Wall.


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

^^
Thx PRIMEVAL for your nice comment, and thx guys for all your likes :cheers:















*Canola Flower Fields at Xinghua - 兴化 油菜花田*
Xinghua, Taizhou City, Jiangsu Province, Eastern China



Oilseed Rap Flowers field visit by JeffPhotography, on Flickr


Oilseed Rap Flowers field visit by JeffPhotography, on Flickr


Oilseed Rap Flowers field visit by JeffPhotography, on Flickr


Oilseed Rap Flowers field visit by JeffPhotography, on Flickr


Oilseed Rap Flowers field visit by JeffPhotography, on Flickr

















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

SCROLL---->>>














*Dunhuang Yardang Landform - 敦煌 雅丹地貌*
Dunhuang, Jiuquan City, Gansu Province, NW China


By *y04chs405* from flickr








https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9281978750/sizes/l/in/photostream/














​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*A Waterfall at Tongling Canyon - 通灵峡谷瀑布*
Jingxi County, Baise City, Guangxi Autonomous Region, Southern China











IMG_1341 by chuansen_hou, on Flickr









IMG_1345 by chuansen_hou, on Flickr









IMG_1346 by chuansen_hou, on Flickr

















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The 18th Century Wang Family Compound at Lingshi County - 灵石 王家大院*
Lingshi County, Jinzhong City, Shanxi Province, Northern China










王家大院2 by Wit Li, on Flickr


















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*2250-Year-Old Qin Dynasty Terracotta Army - 秦代 兵马俑*
Lintong District, Xi'an City, Shaanxi Province, NW China





















Terracotta Warriors by ExtremeRod, on Flickr
















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Huanglong Scenic Area - 黄龙景区*
Songpan County, Ngawa Prefecture, Sichuan Province, SW China




















Yingbin ( Guest Greeting) pond by ExtremeRod, on Flickr









Huanglong in China by Sahachatz, on Flickr















​


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

beautiful


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Ranwu Lake Surrounded by Laigu Glacier and Snow-capped Mountains - 来古冰川及雪山怀抱的然乌湖*
Baxoi County, Chamdo Prefecture, Tibet Autonomous Region, SW China











川藏青藏 by Mavleo, on Flickr













​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Chongqing Huguang Guild Hall Built in Year 1759 - 重庆湖广会馆*
Yuzhong District, Chongqing Municipality, SW China


Huguang Guild Halls in old days were the gathering places for elite from Hubei and Hunan Provinces across China
The other *Huguang Guild Hall in Beijing* was well-known for its public Peking Opera Theatre and is still opening today











东水门大桥 by joyguard, on Flickr









湖广会馆 by joyguard, on Flickr


















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Wild Landscape in Yushu Prefecture - 玉树 荒野*
Yushu Prefecture, Qinghai Province, NW China


By *syue2k* from flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/syue2k/12583666215/sizes/l/in/photostream/


















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Ancient Xiangyu Castle Built in Year 1634 - 湘峪古堡*
Qinshui County, Jincheng City, Shanxi Province, Northern China


It is one of the most well-preserved ancient castles in China. Local government intends to renovate the castle in coming years. 
This was the post i made last year about the Chinese Castle:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=106885594&postcount=3204


The other famous ancient Chinese castle I posted in this thread earlier was the *Chancellor Chen Tingjing's Castle - 皇城相府* built in the late 17th century.


From *Xinhua News Agency (Korean Version)*














































































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Greater Khingan Range  Forestry Area - 大兴安岭林区*
Hulunbuir City, East Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region, NE China










https://www.flickr.com/photos/kllee_may/9359284012/sizes/l/in/set-72157634773034419/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/kllee_may/9359236912/sizes/l/in/set-72157634773034419/














​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

SCROLL--->>>
















*Bawanghai Wetlands Nature Reserve at the foot of the Mount Gongga - 贡嘎山下 巴旺海湿地*
Kangding County, Garzê Prefecture, Sichuan Province, SW China











巴望海湿地QS by 苏适Sushiyico, on Flickr


















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Ancient Nantang District in Ningbo - 宁波 南塘老街*
Ningbo City, No.2 City in Zhejiang Province, Eastern China



宁波-南塘老街 by freebody.zhang, on Flickr


南塘老街 by freebody.zhang, on Flickr


宁波-南塘老街 by freebody.zhang, on Flickr


宁波-南塘老街-南塘油赞子 天天有人排队 by freebody.zhang, on Flickr


宁波-南塘老街 by freebody.zhang, on Flickr


宁波-南塘老街 by freebody.zhang, on Flickr


















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*A Danxia (Landform) Gorge at Kuqa County - 库车峡谷*
Kuqa County, Aksu Prefecture, Xijiang Autonomous Region, NW China


By *KL_May* from flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/kllee_may/11708955296/sizes/o/in/set-72157639310660273/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/kllee_may/11708151965/sizes/o/in/set-72157639310660273/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/kllee_may/11708131475/sizes/o/in/set-72157639310660273/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/kllee_may/11708465644/sizes/l/in/set-72157639310660273/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/kllee_may/11708815826/sizes/l/in/set-72157639310660273/














​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Mount Siguniang National Nature Reserve - 四姑娘山 国家自然保护区*
Ngawa Prefecture, Sichuan Province, SW China










_IGP9132 by Winters Zhang, on Flickr









_IGP9060 by Winters Zhang, on Flickr









_IGP8966 by Winters Zhang, on Flickr

















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Suzhou Lingering Garden - 苏州古典园林 留园*
Suzhou City, Jiangsu Province, Eastern China


(It is one of the *9 Classical Gardens of Suzhou* that has been inscribed as a UNESCO World Heritage Site)




















Lingering Gardens DSC_8689_DSC_8708.jpg by soccerkyle1415, on Flickr


















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Banyan Trees Grove by the Yangjiaxi River - 杨家溪 榕树林*
Xiapu County, Ningde City, Fujian Province, SE China


(Some of the Banyan Trees in this grove are as old as 1,000 years)



By *Ken Xu *from flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/kenxu78/14449868392/sizes/l/in/photostream/
















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Mount Sanqing (Sanqing Shan) National Park - 三清山 国家公园*
Yushan County, Shangrao City, Jiangxi Province, Central China





















20130826三清山_DSC8543-5Xp-HD by DvYang, on Flickr









20130826三清山_DSC8631-3Xp-HD by DvYang, on Flickr









20130826三清山_DSC8574-3Xp-HD by DvYang, on Flickr

















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Ming Dynasty Changling Tomb (Yongle Emperor's Tomb) - 明长陵 (永乐帝陵)*
Changping District, North Beijing, Northern China


It is one of the *13 Ming Emperors' Tombs in Beijing* that has been inscribed by UNESCO as a World Heritage Site.




















IMG_8492 copy by francisvk1, on Flickr









IMG_8490 copy by francisvk1, on Flickr




















​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

little universe said:


> *2250-Year-Old Qin Dynasty Terracotta Army - 秦代 兵马俑*
> Lintong District, Xi'an City, Shaanxi Province, NW China
> 
> 
> ...


This is excellent and wonderful!!! Greatly preserved!!!!! :bow::bow:


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

SCROLL---->>>














*Zhangye Danxia Landform National Geopark - 张掖丹霞国家地质公园*
Zhangye City, Gansu Province, NW China










Danxia Pano by baddoguy, on Flickr



















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Roofs of the Ancient City of Lijiang - 丽江古城*
Lijiang City, Yunnan Province, SW China




















三清殿前俯瞰 by fanbaoxian, on Flickr

















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Wild Duck Lake at Bashang Grasslands - 坝上野鸭湖*
Heshigten Banner, Chifeng City, Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region, Northern China










1452-2775 004 by Jack Lim 林光明, on Flickr









1452-2775 003 by Jack Lim 林光明, on Flickr


















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Longsheng Rice Terrace - 龙胜梯田*
Longsheng County, Guilin City, Guangxi Autonomous Region, Southern China











Guilin - 2 by yeung ming, on Flickr















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Jiankou Section of the Great Wall - 箭扣长城*
Huairou District, Beijing's Northern Suburb, Northern China





















China's Great Wall, Jiankou Section by CamelKW, on Flickr














​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shanghai Yuyuan Bazaar - 上海豫园商城*
Huangpu District, Shanghai Municipality, Eastern China










Original Shanghai with a Seattle Twist by Urban Imager, on Flickr

















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Landscapes in Tibet - 藏地风景*
Tibet Autonomous Region, SW China


By *Reinhard Goldmann* from flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/goldi_lichtbilder/10066221434/sizes/l/in/photostream/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/goldi_lichtbilder/9486049422/sizes/l/in/photostream/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/goldi_lichtbilder/10741587203/sizes/l/in/photostream/














​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*1000-year-old Nan'an Temple Pagoda in Yu County - 蔚县南安寺千年古塔*
Yu County, Zhangjiakou City, Hebei Province, Northern China










JQ4A8901 by Woddy‘s Summmer, on Flickr


















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Sayram Lake - 赛里木湖*
Bortala Prefecture, Xinjiang Autonomous Region, NW China










Sayram Lake by Han Xiaopeng, on Flickr














​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Puzhehei Scenic Area - 普者黑景区*
Qiubei County, Wenshan Prefecture, Yunnan Province, SW China


By *art_jerry* from flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13460878275/sizes/l/in/photostream/


















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Mt. Langshan (or Bajiaozhai) - 崀山 (八角寨)*
On the borders of Xinning County (Hunan Province) and Ziyuan County (Guangxi Autonomous Region), South-Central China


(It is part of the UNESCO World Heritage listed *China Danxia Landforms - 中国丹霞*)













By *漓江风光* from dcbbs.zol.com.cn










































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Wuxi Lingshan Brahma Palace (A Giant Buddhist Temple) Interiors - 无锡 灵山梵宫*
Wuxi City, Jiangsu Province, Eastern China




_MG_6870副本1 by 飞鸿留影, on Flickr


Carl Zeiss Distagon T* 2.8/15mm by Transcontinenta, on Flickr


灵山梵宫Sangharam Bo Da La of Lingshan by 飞鸿留影, on Flickr


灵山梵宫 by 飞鸿留影, on Flickr


















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Holy Chenadorje Peak (5,958 M) at the Yading National Nature Reserve - 亚丁 神山夏诺多吉*
Daocheng County, Garzê Prefecture, Sichuan Province, SW China


The three peaks of Yading (Chenrezig, Jampayang and Chenadorje) are scared mountains in Tibetan Buddhism

By *Shanren US* from flickr








https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8446764263/sizes/l














​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Yellow River at the Zoigê Grasslands - 若尔盖草原 九曲黄河 *
At the Borders of Zoigê County (Sichuan Province) and Maqu County (Gansu Province), Western China

(*Yellow River / 黄河*, Asia's 2nd longest river after the Yangtze River, was the cradle of the Chinese Civilization. )


By *FENG WANG* from flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/insect_vision/9416487266/sizes/l/























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shepherds and their sheep at Pamir Mountains - 帕米尔高原牧羊人*
Tashkurgan County, Kashgar Prefecture, Xinjiang Autonomous Region, NW China


By *rufeng0758* from flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/rufeng0758/14340599239/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/rufeng0758/14494649751/sizes/l
















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Tropical Boundary Island - 分界洲岛*
Lingshui County, Hainan Province, Southern China



DSC_0223 by imsummer, on Flickr


DSC_0286 by imsummer, on Flickr


DSC_0341 by imsummer, on Flickr

















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Ancient Villages of Xidi & Hongcun - 西递和宏村*
Yi County, Huangshan City, Anhui Province, Central China
















*--------- Xidi - 西递 ---------*









Hongcun-Anhui-China-0053 by david00289, on Flickr









Hongcun-Anhui-China-0054 by david00289, on Flickr









Hongcun-Anhui-China-0055 by david00289, on Flickr









Hongcun-Anhui-China-0026 by david00289, on Flickr









*--------- Hongcun - 宏村---------*









Hongcun-Anhui-China-0019 by david00289, on Flickr









Hongcun-Anhui-China-0028 by david00289, on Flickr









Hongcun-Anhui-China-0027 by david00289, on Flickr



















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Yuanyang Ethnic Hani People's Rice Terraces - 元阳哈尼梯田*
Yuanyang County, Honghe Prefecture, Yunnan Province, SW China





















yunnan-75 by 肉本多多, on Flickr









yunnan-74 by 肉本多多, on Flickr









yunnan-73 by 肉本多多, on Flickr
















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Gui'de National GeoPark - 贵德国家地质公园*
Gui'de County, Hainan Prefecture, Qinghai Province, NW China










The Yellow River at Gui'de, Qinghai by Tony and Yunyun, on Flickr









The scenery around Gui'de, Qinghai by Tony and Yunyun, on Flickr









The mountains at Gui'de National Geology Park, Qinghai by Tony and Yunyun, on Flickr









The mountains at Gui'de National Geology Park, Qinghai by Tony and Yunyun, on Flickr















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Ancient Pengjiaci (Peng Family's Ancestral Temple) Complex at Yingde - 英德 彭家祠*
Yingde, Qingyuan City, Guangdong Province, Southern China










彭家祠 by wenda_leung, on Flickr

















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Namtso Lake with the Nyenchen Tanglha Mountains at the back - 纳木错 和 念青唐古拉山*
Damxung County, Lhasa City, Tibet Autonomous Region, SW China


(Namtso Lake is one of the most sacred lakes in Tibetan Buddhism)

By *X.Mon* from flickr








https://www.flickr.com/photos/xmonxia/7730201064/sizes/l

















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The 8th Century Leshan Giant Buddha - 乐山大佛*
Leshan City, Sichuan Province, SW China












By *Yul Kwan* from flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/vr2my/14485570641/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/vr2my/14158164208/sizes/l















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Ancient Waterfront Town of Wuzhen - 水乡古镇 乌镇*
Tongxiang, Jiaxing City, Zhejiang Province, Eastern China











White Lotus Tower in the Night by Franky Lee, on Flickr
















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Wulingyuan (Zhangjiajie National Park) - 武陵源 (张家界国家公园) *
Zhangjiajie City, Hunan Province, Central China












By *Victor Cho* from flickr 









https://www.flickr.com/photos/victor_c_cho/14386514008/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/victor_c_cho/14386478030/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/victor_c_cho/14386490410/sizes/l














​


----------



## Elster (Oct 17, 2013)

Those Chinese old villages look like shit - i hope they demolish it as soon as can


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ one more post like that, your account will be demolished.


----------



## Elster (Oct 17, 2013)

Yellow Fever said:


> ^^ one more post like that, your account will be demolished.


Yea ? why's that hero ? this villages sucks, i would remove them from ground like they never have existed


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Elster said:


> Yea ? why's that hero ? this villages sucks, i would remove them from ground like they never have existed


Before being banned, please tell us what kind of villages you like. It would be quite interesting to learn about your preferences in respect of rural architecture.


----------



## Elster (Oct 17, 2013)

PRIMEVAL said:


> Before being banned, please tell us what kind of villages you like. It would be quite interesting to learn about your preferences in respect of rural architecture.


why should i be banned ? i didn't tell you suck i tell the villages are sucks,can't i say my honest opinion about this piece of stones ?


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Elster said:


> why should i be banned ? i didn't tell you suck i tell the villages are sucks,can't i say my honest opinion about this piece of stones ?


That's what I asked you, to explain your opinion, why you think like that.


----------



## Elster (Oct 17, 2013)

PRIMEVAL said:


> That's what I asked you, to explain your opinion, why you think like that.


because my eyes tell me so


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Interesting that your opinions are formed in your eyes, not in your mind.


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

No country is perfect

Even the rich Europe and America have poor villages

Its sad though that there are some people like Elster who failed to appreciate beauty in this thread


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

gone for a month and next offence will be banned for life.


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Tang Dynasty (618–907 AD) Guyaju Caves by Nomadic Xianbei Tribes in NW Beijing - 北京 唐代 鲜卑族 古崖居*
Yanqing County, NW Beijing, Northern China


By *sporty_larsen* from flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/sporty_larsen/13183684284/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/sporty_larsen/13183678634/sizes/l













​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Kids Playing Soccer at the ancient Shuhe Village near Lijiang - 丽江束河 娃儿踢球*
Lijiang City, Yunnan Province, SW China


By *enosh amos misha kurz* from flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/schlitz-ohr/8057051952/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/schlitz-ohr/8057049111/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/schlitz-ohr/8057048412/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/schlitz-ohr/8057047143/sizes/l


















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Mountains behind the Taktsang Lhamo Monastery at Luqu County - 碌曲 郎木寺 背后群山*
Luqu County, Gannan Prefecture, Gansu Province, NW China











Landscape behind Taktsang Lhamo Monastery, Tibet 2012 by reurinkjan, on Flickr

















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Nine Dragons Waterfalls at Luoping County - 罗平 九龙瀑布*
Luoping County, Qujing Prefecture, Yunnan Province, SW China










IMGP7828 by 阿历印象, on Flickr









IMGP7838 by 阿历印象, on Flickr

















​


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*Crowds on the Great Wall:*










(taken by gravesVpelli)


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Zhujiang River Sunset, Guangzhou, Guangdong*


Zhujiang River Sunset, Guangzhou, China by JH_1982, on Flickr​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Mount Gongga (aka Minya Konka @ 7,556 M) - 贡嘎雪山*
Garzê Prefecture, Sichuan Province, SW China

(Dubbed as the "King of all Sichuan Mountains"(蜀山之王), it is the highest mountain in Sichuan Province.) 











贡嘎.早晨3 by hengda may, on Flickr









贡嘎.早晨2 by hengda may, on Flickr

















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Jiqing Tulou of the Chuxi Tulou Cluster Built in Year 1419 - 初溪土楼 集庆楼*
Yongding County, Longyan City, Fujian Province, SE China


There are total *46 Fujian Tulou Clusters (福建土楼)* have been inscribed by UNESCO as World Heritage Sites since 2008 






















XM-07 by yeung ming, on Flickr

















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

The *Yellow Mountain (Huangshan) - 黄山*
Huangshan City, Anhui Province, Central China




















Huangshan by Dayou_X, on Flickr









Huangshan by Dayou_X, on Flickr









Huangshan by Dayou_X, on Flickr









Huangshan (Mt. Huang) 201307 by Dayou_X, on Flickr









Huangshan (Mt. Huang) 201307 by Dayou_X, on Flickr









Huangshan by Dayou_X, on Flickr














​


----------



## Slow Burn (Mar 22, 2008)

*Minshan Mountains nr. Jiuzhaigou, Sichuan Province*

DSC01160 by mdoran80, on Flickr


----------



## Slow Burn (Mar 22, 2008)

*Lake at Jiuzhaigou Valley Park, Sichuan*

DSC01195 by mdoran80, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Buddhist Jing'an Temple in Downtown Shanghai - 上海 静安寺*
Jing'an District, Shanghai Municipality, Eastern China



Untitled by Leon Fayer, on Flickr


Reflexion by Pierre Paqueton, on Flickr

















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*1500-year-old Hanging Temple built to a Cliff of Mount Heng - 恒山 悬空寺*
Hunyuan County, Datong City, Shanxi Province, Northern China










Hanging Monastery - Xuankong Si - (4) by evan.chakroff, on Flickr


















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Simian Mountain Waterfall - 四面山瀑布*
Jiangjin District, Chongqing Municipality, SW China

With the height of 158 meters, it is the *4th tallest waterfall in China* after:

1. *Mount Tianji Waterfall* (天脊山瀑布 @ 346 meters) at the *Taihang Mountains*
2. *Dalongqiu Waterfall* (大龙湫瀑布 @ 192 meters) at the *Yandang Mountains*
3. *Tongling Canyon Waterfall* (通灵峡瀑布 @ 168 meters)



By *enosh amos misha kurz* from flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/schlitz-ohr/7809144516/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/schlitz-ohr/7809060002/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/schlitz-ohr/7809123226/sizes/l


















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Mount Feitian National Geopark - 飞天山国家地质公园*
Chenzhou City, Huanan Province, Central China











FeiTianShan National Geopark 飛天山國家地質公園 by Melinda ^..^, on Flickr









飛天山國家地質公園....Feitian Mountain by Rosanna Leung, on Flickr


















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Ancient City of Langzhong - 阆中古城*
Langzhong, Nanchong City, Sichuan Province, SW China




阆中古城 (29) by young.wei, on Flickr


阆中古城 (21) by young.wei, on Flickr


阆中古城 (13) by young.wei, on Flickr


阆中古城 (9) by young.wei, on Flickr


阆中古城 (6) by young.wei, on Flickr


阆中古城 (14) by young.wei, on Flickr


阆中古城中天楼 (11) by young.wei, on Flickr


















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Nuerjia Grand Canyon at the foot of the Tianshan Mountains - 天山 努尔加大峡谷*
Changji, Changji Prefecture, Xinjiang Autonomous Region, NW China





















fengjin (516) by Mrhandle, on Flickr









fengjin (528) by Mrhandle, on Flickr









fengjin (534) by Mrhandle, on Flickr









fengjin (573) by Mrhandle, on Flickr



















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Nyang River - 尼洋河*
Nyingchi Prefecture, Tibet Autonomous Region, SW China

The *Nyang River* is the longest tributary of the *Yarlung Tsangpo River (雅鲁藏布江)*










Niyang river by Qinyang.Li, on Flickr














​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Holy Yamdrok Lake (Yamzho Yumco Lake) after Snow - 雪后 圣湖 羊卓雍错*
Gyantse County, Shigatse Prefecture, Tibet Autonomous Region, SW China

(It is one of the most sacred lakes in Tibetan Buddhism)










羊卓雍错全景图1 by G·vision, on Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8697881801/sizes/h/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8697881001/sizes/l















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Ancient Haibao Temple Pagoda in Yinchuan - 银川 海宝寺塔*
Yinchuan City, Capital of Ningxia Autonomous Region, NW China


The Original Pagoda was built in the 5th Century (407-427 AD) and was largely destroyed by a strong earthquake in year 1793. 
The Pagoda was restored and reconsolidated shortly after the earthquake











PA166638 by hungck2942, on Flickr









PA166632 by hungck2942, on Flickr














​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Suzhou Retreat & Reflection Garden - 苏州古典园林 退思园*
Suzhou City, Jiangsu Province, Eastern China


(It is one of the *9 Classical Gardens of Suzhou* that has been inscribed as a UNESCO World Heritage Site)






















delicate garden by gaze you, on Flickr





















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Tropical Resorts at Yalong Bay - 亚龙湾 度假区*
Sanya City, Hainan Province, Southern China




Sanya, Hainan by Eugene Kaspersky, on Flickr


Sanya, Hainan by Eugene Kaspersky, on Flickr


Sanya, Hainan by Eugene Kaspersky, on Flickr
















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*A Jinsha River Gorge at the Three Parallel Rivers of Yunnan Protected Areas - 云南三江并流 金沙江河谷*
On the Borders of Dêrong County (Sichuan Province) and Dêqên County (Yunnan Province), SW China





















金沙江 by DrEvil HK, on Flickr





















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Blue Moon Valley at the foot of the Jade Dragon Snow Mountain (5,596 m) - 玉龙雪山 蓝月谷*
Lijiang City, Yunnan Province, SW China











Jade Dragon Snow Mountain valley, all of these turquoise colored lakes are created by the glacial runoff! Beautiful trek around the area, very zen. by fu.devin, on Flickr









Jade Dragon Snow Mountain valley, all of these turquoise colored lakes are created by the glacial runoff! Beautiful trek around the area, very zen. by fu.devin, on Flickr









Jade Dragon Snow Mountain valley, all of these turquoise colored lakes are created by the glacial runoff! Beautiful trek around the area, very zen. by fu.devin, on Flickr

















​


----------



## Slow Burn (Mar 22, 2008)

Hongkong by CoolbieRe

Hongkong soft by CoolbieRe, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Ancient District of Shaoxing - 绍兴老城*
Shaoxing City, Zhejiang Province, Eastern China


Shaoxing was first built 2,500 years ago as the Capital of the *State of Yue (越国)* during the *Spring and Autumn Period (春秋时代) *
Together with *Suzhou (苏州)*, they were the cradles of us *Wu Culture Region (吴语文化圈)*





云南之行有太多的回忆了，不如先放一放让我们来谈谈绍兴 by 王 尼玛, on Flickr


9P 酒坛子在这儿随处可见 by 王 尼玛, on Flickr


10P 现代交通工具在这儿似乎耍不开啊 by 王 尼玛, on Flickr


11P 许久不见煤炉 by 王 尼玛, on Flickr


14P 镜 by 王 尼玛, on Flickr


















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Chinese Part of the Altai Mountains  - 中国境内 阿尔泰山*
Burqin County, Altay Prefecture, Xinjiang Autonomous Region, NW China











Altay Prefecture - Baihaba Village by ジェイリー, on Flickr









Burqin County - Kanas River by ジェイリー, on Flickr




















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Ranwu Lake after Snow - 雪后 然乌湖*
Baxoi County, Chamdo Prefecture, Tibet Autonomous Region, SW China











西藏.然烏 Tibet China by Ghostmonger, on Flickr









西藏.然烏湖 Tibet China by Ghostmonger, on Flickr













​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Ancient Zhangye Wooden Pagoda - 张掖木塔*
Zhangye City, Gansu Province, NW China

(The Pagoda and its attached buddhist temple was *first built in Year 582 AD* during the *Sui Dynasty*)











DSC_2624rev by hanwong01, on Flickr




















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Sichuanese Opera Performance at Chengdu - 成都 川剧演出*
Chengdu City, Capital of Sichuan Province, SW China


By *Victor Cho* from flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/victor_c_cho/14507091735/sizes/l


















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Mount Longhu (Dragon & Tiger Mountain) - 龙虎山*
Guixi, Yingtan City, Jiangxi Province, Central China


(In August 2010 UNESCO inscribed Mount Longhu on the World Heritage List as part of the complex of six sites that make up the *China Danxia*.)













Mount Longhu, Jiangxi Province, China [2048×1268] Photo by honglong xia by BobbyCaples, on Flickr















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Jinshanling Section of the Great Wall - 金山岭长城*
Luanping County, Chengde City, Hebei Province, Northern China















Muraille de Chine by maillot.florian, on Flickr


Muraille de Chine by maillot.florian, on Flickr













​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Xisha Islands (or Paracel Islands) - 西沙群岛*
*Sansha City*, Hainan Province, Southern China


The Xisha Archipelago (or Paracel Islands) includes over 30 coral islands, and many sandbanks, cays and reefs, 
over a maritime area of around 15,000 square kilometres.
It is now administrated by *Sansha City (三沙市)* based in *Yongxing Island (or Woody Island 永兴岛) *

-------- There are tourists' cruise liners sailing to the Archipelago every few days these days --------




By Journalist *Zha Chunming (查春明)* from *Xinhua News Agency* 



















































































































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Xisha Islands (or Paracel Islands) - 西沙群岛*
*Sansha City*, Hainan Province, Southern China


The Xisha Archipelago (or Paracel Islands) includes over 30 coral islands, and many sandbanks, cays and reefs, 
over a maritime area of around 15,000 square kilometres.
It is now administrated by *Sansha City (三沙市)* based in *Yongxing Island (or Woody Island 永兴岛) *

-------- There are tourists' cruise liners sailing to the Archipelago every few days these days --------



By Journalist *Zha Chunming (查春明)* from *Xinhua News Agency* 























































































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Xisha Islands (or Paracel Islands) - 西沙群岛*
*Sansha City*, Hainan Province, Southern China


The Xisha Archipelago (or Paracel Islands) includes over 30 coral islands, and many sandbanks, cays and reefs, 
over a maritime area of around 15,000 square kilometres.
It is now administrated by *Sansha City (三沙市)* based in *Yongxing Island (or Woody Island 永兴岛) *

-------- There are tourists' cruise liners sailing to the Archipelago every few days these days --------



By Journalist *Zha Chunming (查春明)* from *Xinhua News Agency* 





























































































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hall of the Holy Mother at the 1400-year-old Taoist Jinci Temple - 晋祠 宋代 圣母殿*
Taiyuan City, Capital of Shanxi Province, Northern China

(The Hall of the Holy Mother was constructed from 1023 to 1032 AD during the *Song dynasty*)












Memorial Temple of Jinsi,Shanxi by llee_wu, on Flickr



















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Qizanggou Valley at Songpan County - 松潘 七藏沟*
Songpan County, Ngawa Prefecture, Sichuan Province, SW China

(Qizanggou Valley is half way between the more famous UNECSO World Heritage Sites *Jiuzhaigou Valley* and *Huanglong *)











七藏沟 by Talita. ʅ(‾◡◝)ʃ, on Flickr









七藏沟 by Talita. ʅ(‾◡◝)ʃ, on Flickr









七藏沟 by Talita. ʅ(‾◡◝)ʃ, on Flickr









七藏沟 by Talita. ʅ(‾◡◝)ʃ, on Flickr









七藏沟 by Talita. ʅ(‾◡◝)ʃ, on Flickr









七藏沟 by Talita. ʅ(‾◡◝)ʃ, on Flickr









七藏沟 by Talita. ʅ(‾◡◝)ʃ, on Flickr









七藏沟 by Talita. ʅ(‾◡◝)ʃ, on Flickr









七藏沟 by Talita. ʅ(‾◡◝)ʃ, on Flickr




















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Roads at Tibetan Plateau - 青藏高原公路*
Tibet Autonomous Region, SW China











Panorama-喜马拉雅弯道 by Griffin2Wings, on Flickr









HDR-札达土林国家地质公园-5 by Griffin2Wings, on Flickr

















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*8 Outlying Buddhist Temples of the Chengde Royal Resort - 承德避暑山庄 外八庙*
Chengde City, Hebei Province, Northern China


Among 8 Royal Buddhist Temples, the most famous ones are the
*Putuo Zongcheng Temple (普陀宗乘庙)* and *Puning Temple (普宁寺)*





















Wooden statue of the Goddess of Mercy in the Puning Temple (Outlying Temples, Chengde) by grizzabella, on Flickr









承德 小布达拉宫 by Hengchen, on Flickr









Chengde (10) by Visit China Now, on Flickr









ChengDe-104 by walkieandtalkie, on Flickr









承德 小布达拉宫 by Hengchen, on Flickr









ChengDe-106 by walkieandtalkie, on Flickr









Chengde_2012.10.19-11.16.32_D300_9441 by fitzelchen98, on Flickr




















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Tianshan Mountains' Xuelian (or Snow-Lotus) Valley at Künes County - 新源 天山 雪莲谷*
Künes County, Ili Prefecture, Xinjiang Autonomous Region, NW China





















雪莲谷 by DSCD, on Flickr






















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Pamir Mountains  in Autumn - 帕米尔高原的秋季*
Tashkurgan County, Kashgar Prefecture, Xinjiang Autonomous Region, NW China











DSC_4641 by mr_taoyang, on Flickr









DSC_4693 by mr_taoyang, on Flickr









DSC_4743 by mr_taoyang, on Flickr









DSC_4561 by mr_taoyang, on Flickr









DSC_4551 by mr_taoyang, on Flickr


















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Pamir Mountains  in Autumn - 帕米尔高原的秋季*
Tashkurgan County, Kashgar Prefecture, Xinjiang Autonomous Region, NW China











DSC_4738 by mr_taoyang, on Flickr









DSC_4833 by mr_taoyang, on Flickr









DSC_4667 by mr_taoyang, on Flickr









DSC_4373 by mr_taoyang, on Flickr









DSC_4288 by mr_taoyang, on Flickr









DSC_4335 by mr_taoyang, on Flickr


















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*A View from Yandang Mountains' Guanyin Cave - 雁荡山 合掌峰 观音洞*
Yueqing, Wenzhou City, Zhejiang Province, Eastern China

There is an ancient *Guanyin (or Bodhisattva Avalokiteśvara) Temple* hidden inside the cave from where the photo was taken












Yandangzhen, China. by VR2MY, on Flickr



















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

The *Yellow Mountain (or Huangshan) - 黄山*
Huangshan City, Anhui Province, Central China

The *Yellow Mountain (or Huangshan)* was named after the semi-mythological *Yellow Emperor  (黄帝)*






















sunrise by Woddy‘s Summmer, on Flickr









Monkey-looking rock gazes over sea of cloud - Huangshan by Daniel TK, on Flickr









Huangshan by Daniel TK, on Flickr









Mountain path - Huangshan by Daniel TK, on Flickr









cliff by Woddy‘s Summmer, on Flickr















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Buddhist Frescoes at the 4th Century Mogao Caves - 莫高窟 壁画 *
Dunhuang City, Gansu Province, NW China












By *David Goetz* from flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/vitiuannatte/6523691063/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/vitiuannatte/6523756691/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/vitiuannatte/6523657575/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/vitiuannatte/6523654203/sizes/l







*-----------The Exterior Façade of the Caves------------*









_MG_9638 敦煌莫高窟 by ajysun, on Flickr


















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Jiuzhaigou Valley's Nuorilang Waterfalls in Autumn - 秋日 九寨沟 诺日朗瀑布*
Jiuzhaigou County, Ngawa Prefecture, Sichuan Province, SW China






















_DSC1699 - Nuorilang waterfal by tu_geo, on Flickr






















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The 2268-year-old Dujiangyan Irrigation System - 都江堰 水利工程*
Dujiangyan, Chengdu City, Capital of Sichuan Province, SW China


(Built in 256 BC, it is one example of many Brilliant Ancient Chinese Engineerings and has been listed as a UNESCO World Heritage Site since Year 2000)













By *Victor Cho* from flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/victor_c_cho/14506955535/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/victor_c_cho/14527595893/sizes/l





















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Lugu Lake - 泸沽湖*
Ninglang County, Lijiang City, Yunnan Province, SW China











Yunnan by daliu2012, on Flickr

















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Ming Xiaoling Mausoleum in Nanjing - 南京 明孝陵*
Nanjing City, Capital of Jiangsu Province, Eastern China

It is the tomb of the *Hongwu Emperor (Zhu Yuanzhang 朱元璋)*, the founder of the *Ming dynasty*.
















IMG_2500 by 實晄, on Flickr



















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Longsheng Rice Terrace and Ping'an Ethnic Zhuang People's Village - 龙脊梯田和平安壮寨*
Longsheng County, Guilin City, Guangxi Autonomous Region, Southern China




Dragon's Backbone by imvern, on Flickr


















​


----------



## somrach1 (Jul 29, 2010)

*Brief history*

Xi sha "paracel island" or Hoàng Sa................ which was belong to south vietnamese goverment before 1974 then after the battle with the Chinese we lost and they took it


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Forbidden City of Beijing - 北京 紫禁城*
Central Beijing, Northern China


(Modelled after the other *Forbidden City in Nanjing*, it was built from 1406 to 1420 AD, and served as the Formal Imperial Palace for both Ming and Qing Dynasties.)
























Forbidden City by simonpjohnson, on Flickr









forbidden city by simonpjohnson, on Flickr















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Bayan Bulak Grasslands at the foot of the Tianshan Mountains - 天山脚下巴音布鲁克草原*
Hejing County, Bayingolin Prefecture, Xinjiang Autonomous Region, NW China











北疆 巴音布魯克 by 洲仔王爺, on Flickr









北疆 巴音布魯克 by 洲仔王爺, on Flickr









北疆 巴音布魯克 by 洲仔王爺, on Flickr

















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Mount Luoji and Xiancao Lake in Xichang - 西昌 螺髻山 及 仙草湖*
Xichang City, Liangshan Prefecture, Sichuan Province, SW China











DSC01446 by LFHT, on Flickr









DSC01439 by LFHT, on Flickr


















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Old Fishing Town of Shuanglang by the Erhai Lake - 洱海湖畔 双廊古镇*
Dali City, Dali Prefecture, Yunnan Province, SW China











汪的世界你不懂1 by fanbaoxian, on Flickr









汪的世界你不懂 by fanbaoxian, on Flickr









双廊55 by fanbaoxian, on Flickr









双廊10 by fanbaoxian, on Flickr









海地生活 by fanbaoxian, on Flickr









双廊52 by fanbaoxian, on Flickr









晨 by fanbaoxian, on Flickr









聆海沐月 by fanbaoxian, on Flickr









双廊5 by fanbaoxian, on Flickr









有晴天 by fanbaoxian, on Flickr





















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Jinyun Xiandu Scenic Area - 缙云 仙都景区*
Jinyun County, Lishui City, Zhejiang Province, Eastern China











鼎湖峰与黄帝祠宇 by fanbaoxian, on Flickr









缙云仙都 by fanbaoxian, on Flickr



















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Peach Blossom Season at the Yarlung Zangbo River Canyon - 桃花盛开的 雅鲁藏布江峡谷*
Nyingchi Prefecture, Tibet Autonomous Region, SW China










L1003421 by Jack Lim 林光明, on Flickr









L1004021 by Jack Lim 林光明, on Flickr









L1003434 by Jack Lim 林光明, on Flickr









JKL_4161 by Jack Lim 林光明, on Flickr









JKL_4370 by Jack Lim 林光明, on Flickr





















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Peach Blossom Season at the Yarlung Zangbo River Canyon - 桃花盛开的 雅鲁藏布江峡谷*
Nyingchi Prefecture, Tibet Autonomous Region, SW China










L1003698 by Jack Lim 林光明, on Flickr









JKL_4536_37_38 by Jack Lim 林光明, on Flickr









L1003802 by Jack Lim 林光明, on Flickr









L1003703-3 by Jack Lim 林光明, on Flickr



















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Ancient Yueyang Tower - 岳阳楼*
Yueyang City, Hunan Province, Central China


Yueyang Tower is famous due to its literary associations, namely the piece *Yueyang Lou Ji (Memorial to Yueyang Tower)* written by renowned Song Dynasty Poet *Fan Zhongyan (范仲淹 989-1052 AD)*


Attached with the Classical Chinese Poem *Yueyang Lou Ji (岳陽樓記 Memorial to Yueyang Tower)* from Wikisource.org



*岳陽樓記*
作者：范仲淹 (北宋)

慶曆四年春，滕子京謫守巴陵郡。越明年，政通人和，百廢具興，乃重修岳陽樓，增其舊制，刻唐賢今人詩賦於其上；屬予作文以記之。

予觀夫巴陵勝狀，在洞庭一湖。銜遠山，吞長江，浩浩湯湯，橫無際涯；朝暉夕陰，氣象萬千；此則岳陽樓之大觀也，前人之述備矣。然則北通巫峽，南極瀟湘，遷客騷人，多會於此，覽物之情，得無異乎？

若夫霪[1]雨霏霏，連月不開；陰風怒號，濁浪排空；日星隱耀，山岳潛形；商旅不行，檣傾楫摧；薄暮冥冥，虎嘯猿啼；登斯樓也，則有去國懷鄉，憂讒畏譏，滿目蕭然，感極而悲者矣！

至若春和景明，波瀾不驚，上下天光，一碧萬頃；沙鷗翔集，錦鱗游泳，岸芷汀蘭，郁郁青青。而或長煙一空，皓月千里，浮光躍金，靜影沉璧；漁歌互答，此樂何極。登斯樓也，則有心曠神怡，寵辱皆忘，把酒臨風，其喜洋洋者矣。

*嗟夫！予嘗求古仁人之心，或異二者之為，何哉？不以物喜，不以己悲，居廟堂之高，則憂其民；處江湖之遠，則憂其君。是進亦憂，退亦憂；然則何時而樂耶？其必曰：「先天下之憂而憂，後天下之樂而樂」(歟![2]) 噫！微斯人，吾誰與歸！*

時六年九月十五日。













岳阳楼 by jkiller-pro, on Flickr





















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Zen Buddhism Revival in China: A Zen Buddhism School at Mount Lu - 庐山 禅修营*
Jiujiang City, Jiangxi Province, Central China



By *王祺* from Sina.com.cn


























































































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Mount Lu (or Lushan) National Park - 庐山国家公园*
Jiujiang City, Jiangxi Province, Central China






















庐山五老峰 by liuzr99, on Flickr









DSC_0303 by 白石崖, on Flickr









Entering the Valley of the Three Step Waterfall - Lushan by RudmerHK, on Flickr









DSC_0260 by 白石崖, on Flickr









庐山如琴湖 by liuzr99, on Flickr



















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The 12th Century Mount Yinshan Pagoda Forest in Suburban Beijing - 北京 银山塔林*
Changping District, Beijing's Northern Suburb, Northern China











Pagoda Forest by RaKra42, on Flickr





















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*From a Sanya Resort's Pool Overlooking the Beautiful Tropical Sea - 三亚 某热带度假酒店*
Sanya City, Hainan Province, Southern China

(Sanya is China's most famous Tropical Resort City with beautiful wide sandy beaches)











蔚蓝 by Zaihaoxin., on Flickr

















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*16th Century Jichang Garden in Wuxi - 无锡 寄畅园*
Wuxi City, Jiangsu Province, Eastern China




寄畅园 by 飞鸿留影, on Flickr


寄畅园 by 飞鸿留影, on Flickr


Cat by 飞鸿留影, on Flickr


无锡惠山寄畅园 by 飞鸿留影, on Flickr


寄畅园 by 飞鸿留影, on Flickr






















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Baima (or White Horse) Snow Mountain at 5,429 M - 白马雪山*
Dêqên County, Dêqên Prefecture, Yunnan Province, SW China

(It was named White Horse Snow Mountain because it looks like a white horse turning back its head)











白茫雪山 by 络腮澄, on Flickr









白茫雪山 by 络腮澄, on Flickr















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Wulan Butong Grasslands - 乌兰布统草原* 
Heshigten Banner, Chifeng City, Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region, Northern China











_DSC6456.jpg by jsgz, on Flickr









_DSC6686.jpg by jsgz, on Flickr









_DSC7432.jpg by jsgz, on Flickr









_DSC7235.jpg by jsgz, on Flickr


















​


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*Confucius Temple district in Nanjing:*









(taken by gravesVpelli)


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Tibetan Villages in Danba County - 丹巴 甲居藏寨*
Danba County, Garzê Prefecture, Sichuan Province, SW China












20140511 丹巴 中路藏寨 by Sita Chang*, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Mount Hua (or Huashan) - 华山*
Huayin, Weinan City, Shaanxi Province, NW China










Mount Huashan, China by chadwikket, on Flickr









Mount Huashan, China by chadwikket, on Flickr





















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Canola Flower Fields at Luoping County - 罗平 油菜花田*
Luoping County, Qujing Prefecture, Yunnan Province, SW China










未标题_全景图07-004 by sannychoy2013, on Flickr









未标题_九龙瀑布全景图副本B by sannychoy2013, on Flickr






















​


----------



## hakz2007 (Jul 1, 2007)

> Photo taken in Xishan, Kunming, Yunnan, China


by CHO PIGU


----------



## hakz2007 (Jul 1, 2007)

> Photo taken in Yiliang, Kunming, Yunnan, China


by CHO PIGU


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Apengjiang River Grand Canyon at Chongqing - 重庆 阿蓬江峡谷*
Youyang County, Chongqing Municipality, SW China

(*Apengjiang River* is a tributary of the *Wu River*, while *Wu River *itself is a tributary of the mighty *Yangtze River*)



By *卢进* from *Gongtan Ancient Town's Official Website (龚滩古镇官网)*












































































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Ancient Town of Gongtan by the Wu River - 乌江畔 龚滩古镇*
Youyang County, Chongqing Municipality, SW China

(The Wu River is a tributary of the mighty *Yangtze River*)



By *卢进* from *Gongtan Ancient Town's Official Website (龚滩古镇官网)*









































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*5-Color-Lake & Milk-Sea-Lake at Yading National Nature Reserve - 亚丁 五色海 牛奶海*
Daocheng County, Garzê Prefecture, Sichuan Province, SW China











五色海 by chenxin198917, on Flickr









牛奶海2 by chenxin198917, on Flickr
















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Fishermen's Winter Catch at the Frozen Chagan Lake - 查干湖 冬捕*
Qian Gorlos County, Songyuan City, Jilin Province, NE China











Fishermen and Ice lake by Byongsun Ahn, on Flickr









Fishermen and Ice Lake by Byongsun Ahn, on Flickr









Ice fishermen by Byongsun Ahn, on Flickr









Fishermen and Ice Lake by Byongsun Ahn, on Flickr









Fishermen and Ice Lake by Byongsun Ahn, on Flickr









Ice Fishermen by Byongsun Ahn, on Flickr









Fishermen and Ice Lake by Byongsun Ahn, on Flickr









Fishermen and Ice Lake by Byongsun Ahn, on Flickr



















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Tangra Yumco Lake and the Daguo Snow Mountains - 当惹雍错 和 达果雪山 *
Nyima County, Nagchu Prefecture, Tibet Autonomous Region, SW China











純淨無瑕的翡翠-當惹雍錯 by nyah0501, on Flickr









平靜@文布南村 by nyah0501, on Flickr









信仰@文布南村 by nyah0501, on Flickr























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Peking Opera Performance at Sanshan Guild Hall in Shanghai - 上海 三山会馆 京剧演出*
Huangpu District, Shanghai Municipality, Eastern China


(Built in Year 1909, Sanshan Guild Hall was the gathering place for *Fujianese* Businessmen and Elites in Shanghai)












Scan-140528-0012.jpg by Lord Shen, on Flickr









The Sanshan Hall's Stage by Lord Shen, on Flickr









The Sanshan Hall's Stage by Lord Shen, on Flickr









The Sanshan Hall's Stage by Lord Shen, on Flickr









The Sanshan Hall's Stage by Lord Shen, on Flickr









The Sanshan Hall's Stage by Lord Shen, on Flickr









The Sanshan Hall's Stage by Lord Shen, on Flickr









The Sanshan Hall's Stage by Lord Shen, on Flickr
















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Wanfenglin (or Forest of 10,000 Hills) Scenic Area at Xingyi - 兴义 万峰林*
Xingyi City, Qianxinan Prefecture, Guizhou Province, SW China











forest of hills in Xingyi, Guizhou by shenxy, on Flickr






















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Waterfalls and Ponds at Guangdong Grand Canyon - 广东大峡谷 瀑布和清潭*
Shaoguan City, Guangdong Province, Southern China











The Grand Canyon of Guangdong by shenxy, on Flickr









The Grand Canyon of Guangdong by shenxy, on Flickr









The Grand Canyon of Guangdong by shenxy, on Flickr





















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Ancient Compound at Baotu Spring in Jinan - 济南 趵突泉*
Jinan City, Capital of Shandong Province, Northern China











Bao Tu Spring - Jinan by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr









Bao Tu Spring - Jinan by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr




















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Farmer and his cattles wading across Yulong River at Yangshuo County - 阳朔 遇龙河*
Yangshuo County, Guilin City, Guangxi Autonomous Region, Southern China

(*Yulong River* is a tributary of the larger *Li River 漓江*)











Yulong river by Florian Maillot, on Flickr
























​


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*Terracotta figures in Xian, date from 3rd Century BC:*









(taken by gravesVpelli)


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Ancient Villages by the Dongqian Lake in Ningbo - 宁波 东钱湖*
Ningbo City, Zhejiang Province, Eastern China










Park Hyatt Dongqian Lake (December 2012) by Ay Ling, on Flickr



















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Sceneries along the Karakoram Highway - 喀喇昆仑公路 沿途风景*
Kashgar Prefecture, Xinjiang Autonomous Region, NW China 










Finally, some downhill by olidepaolis, on Flickr









Riding Home by olidepaolis, on Flickr









Walking tomorrow's dinner by olidepaolis, on Flickr









Happy grazing by olidepaolis, on Flickr





















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Kazakhs Herdsmen at Kalajun Grasslands in the Tianshan Mountains - 喀拉峻草原 哈萨克牧民*
Tekes County, Ili Prefecture, Xinjiang Autonomous Region, NW China











IMG_9052 by z.ningyu, on Flickr









IMG_9044 by z.ningyu, on Flickr









IMG_8926 by z.ningyu, on Flickr









DSCF3401 by z.ningyu, on Flickr









DSCF3394 by z.ningyu, on Flickr









DSCF3391 by z.ningyu, on Flickr









DSCF3376 by z.ningyu, on Flickr



























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Kalajun Grasslands at the Tianshan Mountains - 天山 喀拉峻草原*
Tekes County, Ili Prefecture, Xinjiang Autonomous Region, NW China





















IMG_8404 by z.ningyu, on Flickr









IMG_8960 by z.ningyu, on Flickr









IMG_9161 by z.ningyu, on Flickr









DSCF2669 by z.ningyu, on Flickr


























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Kalajun Grasslands at the Tianshan Mountains - 天山 喀拉峻草原*
Tekes County, Ili Prefecture, Xinjiang Autonomous Region, NW China






















DSCF3578 by z.ningyu, on Flickr









DSCF3523 by z.ningyu, on Flickr









IMG_8906 by z.ningyu, on Flickr









DSCF2647 by z.ningyu, on Flickr


























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

SCROLL----->>>














*Pudacuo National Park - 普达措国家公园*
Shangri-La County, Dêqên Prefecture, Yunnan Province, SW China











Pudacuo National Park - Shangri-La by Red Lantern Journeys Photos, on Flickr





















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Nyenchen Tanglha Mountains (7,162 M) Viewing from the Namtso Lake - 纳木错远眺念青唐古拉山*
Damxung County, Lhasa City, Tibet Autonomous Region, SW China











念青唐古拉 by RumYu, on Flickr

























​


----------



## hakz2007 (Jul 1, 2007)

*Yamdrok Lake*
by China.org.cn


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Forbidden City - 紫禁城*
Central Beijing, Northern China





















Golden Morning by Mark Griffith, on Flickr




















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Glaciers at the Tibetan Himalayas - 喜马拉雅山脉 冰川*
Tibet Autonomous Region, SW China










_DSC2946E by luckgold, on Flickr






















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Mount Nianbaoyuze (or Mount Guoluo) & Fairy Maiden Lakes - 年保玉则 (果洛山) 及 仙女湖*
*Sanjiangyuan National Nature Reserve*, Guoluo Prefecture, Qinghai Province, NW China

(At the height of 5,369 M, Mt. Nianbaoyuze is the peak of the *Bayan Har Mountains - 巴颜喀拉山脉*)











DSCF6334 by Jingyuer, on Flickr









DSCF6326 by Jingyuer, on Flickr









DSCF6140 by Jingyuer, on Flickr



















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Miaowan Islands off the Coast of Zhuhai City at the South China Sea - 珠海 庙湾岛*
Zhuhai City, Guangdong Province, Southern China


By *shylovekoji *from www.doyouhike.net









http://www.doyouhike.net/city/guangzhou/952992,0,0,0.html























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Dehang Scenic Area at Jishou City - 吉首 德夯景区*
Jishou, Xiangxi Prefecture, Hunan province, Central China










077 德夯苗寨 (2) Dehang Miao Village by chowhauoi, on Flickr









093 德夯苗寨 (56) Dehang Miao Village by chowhauoi, on Flickr









092 德夯苗寨 - 流沙瀑布 (55) Dehang Miao Village by chowhauoi, on Flickr
























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Dehang Scenic Area at Jishou City - 吉首 德夯景区*
Jishou, Xiangxi Prefecture, Hunan province, Central China










083 德夯苗寨- 天問台 (32) Dehang Miao Village by chowhauoi, on Flickr









084 德夯苗寨- 天問台 (34) Dehang Miao Village by chowhauoi, on Flickr























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Wuxuhai Lake at Jiulong County - 九龙 伍须海 *
Jiulong County, Garzê Prefecture, Sichuan province, SW China










Wuxuhai by 天使翎, on Flickr




















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

SCROLL------>>>​












*Lingshan Mountain in Suburban Beijing - 北京 郊外 灵山*
Mentougou District, Beijing's Western Suburb, Northern China










灵山，大美人间 by FOCUS.ANDY, on Flickr




















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Yoga Practice by the Longxu River Waterfall - 龙须河瀑布边练瑜伽*
Tiandong County, Baise City, Guangxi Autonomous Region, Southern China










71/365与单位同事同行去百色田东的龙须河，白天大雾，下午才3点才到那，匆匆的拍了几张，这是临走... by 李明志, on Flickr





















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The 600-year-old Ancient Fishing Town of Shipu - 石浦渔港古镇*
Xiangshan County, Ningbo City, Zhejiang Province, Eastern China

*Shipu (石浦)* is one of the most well-preserved Ancient Fishing Towns by the East China Sea in Eastern Zhejiang Province
It is built on a gentle mountain slope overlooking the beautiful harbour dotted with hundreds of fishing boats






















石浦老街 by ninic, on Flickr























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Heavenly Moon Lake at Mount Arxan (or A'er-shan) - 阿尔山 月亮天池 *
Arxan City, Hinggan League, Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region, NE China

Mount Arxan (or A'er-shan) is a series of volcanoes at the *Greater Khingan Range (大兴安岭)* and the Heavenly Moon Lake is one of the Crater Lakes in the area.











Moon Tianchi, Chaihe, China by kvqiu, on Flickr


















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Red Grass Wetlands at Daocheng County - 稻城红草地*
Daocheng County, Garzê Prefecture, Sichuan Province, SW China










_70K3498 by K S Kong, on Flickr




















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Mount Gongga (or Minya Konka @ 7,556 m) - 贡嘎雪山*
Garzê Prefecture, Sichuan Province, SW China










_70K4198 by K S Kong, on Flickr









_70K4215 by K S Kong, on Flickr





















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Mount Sanqing (or Sanqing-shan) National Park - 三清山 国家公园*
Yushan County, Shangrao City, Jiangxi Province, Central China






















IMG_1123 by richard0428, on Flickr









IMG_1109 by richard0428, on Flickr









IMG_1084 by richard0428, on Flickr























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*"Ghost City" Yardang Landform at Urho - 乌尔禾魔鬼城*
Urho District, Karamay City, Xinjiang Autonomous Region, NW China










Ghost Town by Frankie Liu, on Flickr














​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Waterfalls & Lava Landforms at the Changbai Mountain - 长白山瀑布及熔岩地貌*
Yanbian Prefecture, Jinlin Province, NE China

(*Changbai Mountain* is an active volcano, its latest eruption was in year 1903)











長白山 北坡 by Mengti, on Flickr









長白山 北坡 by Mengti, on Flickr









長白山 北坡 by Mengti, on Flickr















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Chengqi Tulou at Yongding County Built in 1709 - 永定 承启楼*
Yongding County, Longyan City, Fujian Province, SE China


There are total *46 Fujian Tulou Clusters (福建土楼)* have been inscribed by UNESCO as World Heritage Sites since 2008





















ALX_6796_pano by aLex aW, on Flickr









ALX_6800_pano by aLex aW, on Flickr


















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Populus Groves at Ejin Banner - 额济纳 胡杨林*
Ejin Banner, Alxa League, Inner Mongolia, NW China










二道橋 by rhschanhk, on Flickr









二道橋 by rhschanhk, on Flickr


















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Frozen Namtso Lake in Winter - 冰封 纳木错*
Damxung County, Lhasa City, Capital of Tibet Autonomous Region, SW China

(Lake Namtso is one of the 4 most sacred lakes in Tibetan Buddhism)










川藏青藏 by Mavleo, on Flickr

























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Ancient Waterfront Town of Zhouzhuang - 水乡古镇 周庄*
Kunshan, Suzhou City, Jiangsu Province, Eastern China










ZhouZhuang Water Village by 自逍遙 The Wanderer, on Flickr









周莊water village by 自逍遙 The Wanderer, on Flickr













​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Wulingyuan (Zhangjiajie National Park) - 武陵源 (张家界国家公园)*
Zhangjiajie City, Hunan Province, Central China




















Mother Nature Gives a Massive Middle Finger by Universal Stopping Point, on Flickr





















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Gaoligong Mountains National Nature Reserve - 高黎贡山国家自然保护区*
Dehong Prefecture, Yunnan Province, SW China











In Search of the Snow Monkey by D J Clark, on Flickr









In Search of the Snow Monkey by D J Clark, on Flickr









In Search of the Snow Monkey by D J Clark, on Flickr









In Search of the Snow Monkey by D J Clark, on Flickr









In Search of the Snow Monkey by D J Clark, on Flickr









In Search of the Snow Monkey by D J Clark, on Flickr









In Search of the Snow Monkey by D J Clark, on Flickr









In Search of the Snow Monkey by D J Clark, on Flickr









In Search of the Snow Monkey by D J Clark, on Flickr









In Search of the Snow Monkey by D J Clark, on Flickr









In Search of the Snow Monkey by D J Clark, on Flickr





















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Tianshan Mountains' Bayingou Grand Canyon at Wusu City - 乌苏 天山 巴音沟大峡谷*
Wusu City, Tacheng Prefecture, Xinjiang Autonomous Region, NW China




















DSCF2705 by z.ningyu, on Flickr









IMG_8653 by z.ningyu, on Flickr









IMG_8652 by z.ningyu, on Flickr
























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Tibetan Buddhist Sangpi Temple at Xiangcheng County Built in Year 1654 - 乡城县 桑披寺*
Xiangcheng County, Garzê Prefecture, Sichuan Province, SW China




















IMG_2799 copy by DrEvil HK, on Flickr





















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Lhamo La-tso: The Tibetan Buddhist Sacred Lake for Reincarnations - 转世神湖 拉姆拉错*
Gyaca County, Shannan Prefecture, Tibet Autonomous Region, SW china

It is one of the 4 most sacred lakes in Tibetan Buddhism




















轉世神湖 拉姆拉措 11 by HYLA 2009, on Flickr





















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*A Waterfall at Enshi Grand Canyon - 恩施大峡谷 瀑布*
Enshi City, Enshi Prefecture, Hubei Province, Central China










Enshi Grand Canyon by paulchapmanphotos, on Flickr


























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Chancellor Chen Tingjing's Family Castle (Huangcheng Xiangfu) Built in Year 1632 - 皇城相府*
*Yangcheng County*, Jincheng City, Shanxi Province, Northern China


*Chen Tingjing* (陈廷敬 1638－1712) was *Emperor Kangxi*'s mentor/teacher











Untitled by hengda may, on Flickr









Untitled by hengda may, on Flickr









Untitled by hengda may, on Flickr


























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Qiandao Lake (Thousand Islands Lake) at Chun'an County - 淳安 千岛湖*
Chun'an County, Hangzhou City, Zhejiang Province, Eastern China










Thousand Island Lake by bryan.ong, on Flickr




















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Dangling Mountains (5,470 M) and the Huluhai Lake (Gourd-shaped Lake) - 党岭 葫芦海*
Danba County, Garzê Prefecture, Sichuan Province, SW China










2011-10-党岭、新都桥-04 by 夔州草民, on Flickr









2011-10-党岭、新都桥-06 by 夔州草民, on Flickr









2011-10-党岭、新都桥-03 by 夔州草民, on Flickr






















​


----------



## hhzz (Oct 12, 2012)

beautiful Western China.


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Tropical Coastal City of Sanya - 热带海滨城市 三亚*
Sanya City, Hainan Province, Southern China

(Sanya is the most famous tropical resort city in China with its beautiful wide sandy beaches)




shanya_140825_023 by jack lee2012, on Flickr




















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*A Snowy Village at Lesser Khingan Mountains - 小兴安岭 双峰林场 雪乡*
Hailin, Mudanjiang City, Heilongjiang Province, NE China




DSC_1427.jpg by jsgz, on Flickr


DSC_1420.jpg by jsgz, on Flickr


DSC_1482.jpg by jsgz, on Flickr


DSC_1372.jpg by jsgz, on Flickr




















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Landscape in Tibet - 藏地风景*
Tibet Autonomous Region, SW china










_DSC4886 by rufeng0758, on Flickr









DSC_6533 by rufeng0758, on Flickr























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Sceneries along the National Highway 318 in Tibet - 318 国道沿途 藏地风景*
Tibet Autonomous Region, SW china










_DSC3241_DxO by Cosfinrox Yuan, on Flickr









_DSC3061_DxO by Cosfinrox Yuan, on Flickr









_DSC3290_DxO by Cosfinrox Yuan, on Flickr























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*An Old Buddhist Temple at the Ancient Town of Zhujiajiao - 朱家角古镇 寺院*
Qingpu District, Suburban Shanghai, Eastern China










_DSC3239 by the.bryce, on Flickr
















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Ancient District of Xi'an - 老西安*
Xi'an City, Capital of Shaanxi Province, NW China










Living Quarters by Hong Kong Photographic, on Flickr









Intricate by Hong Kong Photographic, on Flickr









Reaching Magnificence by Hong Kong Photographic, on Flickr









Halcyon by Hong Kong Photographic, on Flickr









Left, Right or Center? by Hong Kong Photographic, on Flickr





















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Napahai Highland Lakes & Wetlands Nature Reserve - 纳帕海高山湿地保护区*
Shangri-La County, Dêqên Prefecture, Yunnan Province, SW China










003 by Qiangster, on Flickr























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Mount Haizi (5,020 M) & Sisters' Lakes - 海子山 和 姐妹湖*
Litang County, Garzê Prefecture, Sichuan Province, SE China










Tibet 318 Road by Cosfinrox Yuan, on Flickr
















​


----------



## firoz bharmal (Jul 16, 2005)

^^ Amazing beauty from China.......!


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Chaka Salt Pan at Ulan County - 乌兰县 查卡盐湖*
Ulan County, Haixi Prefecture, Qinghai Province, NW China










stand on salt lake by 宋大都督NiCK, on Flickr





















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Golden Peak of the Mount Emei - 峨嵋金顶*
Emeishan, Leshan City, Sichuan Province, SW China



















Being the seat of the Bodhisattva *Samantabhadra / 普贤菩萨*, *Mount Emei* is one of the *Four Most Sacred Buddhist Mountains* in China, along with:

*Mount Wutai / 五台山* (Seat of the Bodhisattva *Manjusri / 文殊菩萨*)
*Mount Jiuhua / 九华山* (Seat of the Bodhisattva *Ksitigarbha / 地藏菩萨*)
*Mount Putuo / 普陀山* (Seat of the Bodhisattva *Avalokiteśvara / 观音菩萨*)











金顶佛光 by AchillesSHAN, on Flickr
















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

SCROLL------>>>
















*Meili Snow Mountains (6,740 m) viewing from the Yubeng Village - 雨崩的梅里山景*
Dêqên County, Dêqên Prefecture, Yunnan Province, SW China

天堂向左，雨崩向右
Paradise is on the Left, Yubeng is on the right










徒步者之家的無敵窗景 by yatri0105, on Flickr



























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shuanghu Lakes (or Double-Lakes) at the Chinese Part of the Altai Mountains - 阿尔泰山 双湖*
Burqin County, Altay Prefecture, Xinjiang Autonomous Region, NW China










湖水与天空 by aleinuo, on Flickr























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Mount Feitian National Geopark - 飞天山国家地质公园*
Chenzhou City, Huanan Province, Central China










DSC_0359.2rev by hanwong01, on Flickr




















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Old Town of Gubeikou near the Simatai Great Wall - 司马台古北水镇*
Miyun County, Beijing's NE Suburb, Northern China

(You can actually see the Great Wall on the ridge of the mountain behind, right above the roofs in the picture)










Gubei Water Town by really_fast, on Flickr



















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*A lighthouse on a Cliff of Yushan Island at the East China Sea - 东海 渔山岛 灯塔*
Xiangshan County, Ningbo City, Zhejiang Province, Eastern China










Fwd: DSC02913 by imwewe, on Flickr

















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Ancient Village of Tangyue at She County (Anhui) - 歙县 棠樾古村*
She County, Huangshan City, Anhui Province, Central China










Tangyue Memorial Archways, Bao Garden by Joe Ng Photography @ Vancouver, Canada, on Flickr






















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Yading National Nature Reserve - 亚丁 自然保护区*
Daocheng County, Garzê Prefecture, Sichuan Province, SW China










Untitled by leckernapfkuchen, on Flickr









Untitled by leckernapfkuchen, on Flickr









Untitled by leckernapfkuchen, on Flickr









Untitled by leckernapfkuchen, on Flickr









Untitled by leckernapfkuchen, on Flickr


















​


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

Xunhua Salar Autonomous County, Haidong Prefecture, Qinghai Province

Wikipedia















By jzzbaer


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

^^

Good Video, thx for sharing!  :cheers:

















*Gui'de National GeoPark - 贵德国家地质公园*
Gui'de County, Hainan Prefecture, Qinghai Province, NW China










The mountains at Gui'de National Geology Park, Qinghai by Tony and Yunyun, on Flickr




















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Ethnic Yao People's Dazhai Village at Longsheng County - 龙胜 瑶族大寨 *
Longsheng County, Guilin City, Guangxi Autonomous Region, Southern China











Dazhai-7 by Marius Von Rosti, on Flickr


















​


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

*Yading National Park*









By Jaylie Wong, on Flickr









By SL Liang, on Flickr









By Jaylie Wong, on Flickr









By 张格臣, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Ancient City of Pingyao - 平遥古城*
Pingyao County, Jinzhong City, Shanxi Province, Northern China













Pingyao by Ocelyn, on Flickr


Pingyao by Ocelyn, on Flickr


Pingyao by Ocelyn, on Flickr


Pingyao by Ocelyn, on Flickr


Pingyao by Ocelyn, on Flickr


Pingyao by Ocelyn, on Flickr


Pingyao by Ocelyn, on Flickr


Pingyao by Ocelyn, on Flickr























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The 5th Century Bingling Temple Grottoes on the Ancient Silk Road - 古丝路 炳灵寺石窟*
Yongjing County, Linxia Prefecture, Gansu province, NW China


Bingling Temple Grottoes has been designated as a UNESCO World Heritage Site since early this year (Part of the *Silk Roads: the Routes Network of Chang'an-Tianshan Corridor*)






















Bingling Chnia P1020942 by Grant Margison, on Flickr





















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Fishermen Tending Oyster Farms at Mudflats in Costal Xiapu County - 霞浦 滩涂养殖*
Xiapu County, Ningde City, Fujian Province, SE China










DSC_1182 by 月夜吾飞行, on Flickr









DSC_1155 by 月夜吾飞行, on Flickr






















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Potala Palace in Lhasa - 拉萨 布达拉宫*
Capital of Tibet Autonomous Region, SW China





















Potala Palace by Captain Young (O.P.P.T.), on Flickr






















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Sacred Lake Manasarovar - 圣湖 玛旁雍錯*
Burang County, Ngari Prefecture, Tibet Autonomous Region, SW China

(*Lake Manassarovar - 玛旁雍错* is a sacred lake in both Tibetan Buddhism & India's Hinduism)











西藏阿里玛旁雍错 by jsgz, on Flickr
























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Blue Moon Valley at the foot of the Jade Dragon Snow Mountain (5,596 m) - 玉龙雪山 蓝月谷*
Lijiang City, Yunnan Province, SW China











Yunshanping Lijiang Oct14 (16) by bz2321, on Flickr









Yunshanping Lijiang Oct14 (5) by bz2321, on Flickr









Yunshanping Lijiang Oct14 (22) by bz2321, on Flickr









Yunshanping Lijiang Oct14 (8) by bz2321, on Flickr
















​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Magnificoooooooo!!!


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

The *Yellow Mountain (or Huangshan) - 黄山*
Huangshan City, Anhui Province, Central China

The *Yellow Mountain (or Huangshan)* was named after the semi-mythological *Yellow Emperor  (黄帝)*






















DSC05736 by plo719725, on Flickr









DSC05769 by plo719725, on Flickr









DSC05740 by plo719725, on Flickr









DSC05724 by plo719725, on Flickr

















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Giant Pandas at Chengdu Breeding Centre - 成都 大熊猫繁育中心*
Chengdu City, Capital of Sichuan Province, SW China




Chengdu, China by brendanvanson, on Flickr


Chengdu, China by brendanvanson, on Flickr


Chengdu, China by brendanvanson, on Flickr


Chengdu, China by brendanvanson, on Flickr


Chengdu, China by brendanvanson, on Flickr


Chengdu, China by brendanvanson, on Flickr






















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Jinsha River's Sanjiangkou Area in Ninglang County - 宁蒗 金沙江 三江口*
Ninglang County, Lijiang City, Yunnan Province, SW China

(Jinsha River is the Upper Reaches of the Yangtze River, the 3rd Longest River in the World)











Untitled by Panda Reggie, on Flickr









Untitled by Panda Reggie, on Flickr

























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The 10th Century Buddhist Dule Temple at Ji County - 蓟县 独乐寺*
Ji County, Tianjin Municipality, Northern China

(Completed in 984 CE, buildings in the Compound are among the Oldest Surviving Ancient Wooden Structures in China)























Dule Temple - 独乐寺 by Dàenchina, on Flickr










Dule Temple - 独乐寺 by Dàenchina, on Flickr


















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Mount Gongga's Moxigou Valley in Kangding County - 康定 贡嘎山 莫溪沟*
Kangding County, Garzê Prefecture, Sichuan Province, SW China

At the Height of 7,556 m (24,790 ft), Mount Gongga is the easternmost 7,000 metres (23,000 ft) peak in the world.











川西之行 by llee_wu, on Flickr









川西之行 by llee_wu, on Flickr









川西之行 by llee_wu, on Flickr









川西之行 by llee_wu, on Flickr
























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Tropical Wuzhizhou Island off the East Coast of Sanya - 三亚 蜈支洲岛*
Sanya City, Hainan Province, Southern China


By *The Longest Way* from www.panoramio.com
The panoramio contributor *The Longest Way* with his real name *Christoph Rehage (Chinese Name 雷克)*, is a German blogger travelled around China.
His travelogue *The Longest Way* was published in both Chinese and German.











http://www.panoramio.com/photo/13679986









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/13680618

























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Sandstone Landforms by the Yellow River at Jingtai County - 景泰 黄河石林*
Jingtai County, Baiyin City, Gansu Province, NW China










_DSC2487aa1200 by Shanren US, on Flickr









_DSC9716aa1200 by Shanren US, on Flickr









_DSC2447bb1200 by Shanren US, on Flickr









_DSC9687aaa1200 by Shanren US, on Flickr


























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*18th Century Yan Family's Garden at the Ancient Town of Mudu - 木渎 严家花园*
Wuzhong District, Suzhou City, Jiangsu province, Eastern China











PB304633 by Chiu Yu Hsiang, on Flickr









PB304637 by Chiu Yu Hsiang, on Flickr









PB304628 by Chiu Yu Hsiang, on Flickr









PB304618 by Chiu Yu Hsiang, on Flickr









PB304625 by Chiu Yu Hsiang, on Flickr

























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Mount Tianzhu National Geo-Park - 天柱山 国家地质公园*
Qianshan County, Anqing City, Anhui Province, Central China










Mount Tianzhu by liuzr99, on Flickr

























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Lulang National Forest Park at Nyingchi County - 林芝 鲁朗林海*
Nyingchi County, Nyingtri Prefecture, Tibet Autonomous Region, SW China










林芝-鲁朗-84.jpg by jsgz, on Flickr









林芝-鲁朗-18.jpg by jsgz, on Flickr









林芝-鲁朗-126.jpg by jsgz, on Flickr























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The 1,300-year-old Small Wild Goose Pagoda in Xi'an - 西安 小雁塔*
Xi'an City, Capital of Shaanxi Province, NW China

It has been inscribed as a UNESCO World Heritage Site since early this year (part of *Silk Roads: the Routes Network of Chang'an-Tianshan Corridor*)






















The Small Wild Goose Pagoda by notanyron, on Flickr























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Tianshan Mountain's Snow Lotus Peak (6,627 m) Viewing from Xiate Valley - 夏特峡谷 天山 雪莲峰*
Zhaosu County, Ili Prefecture, Xinjiang Autonomous Region, NW China





















夏特古道 by Tooooood, on Flickr









夏特古道 by Tooooood, on Flickr









夏特古道 by Tooooood, on Flickr

























​


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Fenghuang Old Town*, Xiangxi Tujia and Miao Autonomous Prefecture, Hunan province










Source










Source










Source










Source


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Tianzi Mountain (天子山)*, Zhangjiajie city, Hunan Province










Source


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*15th Century Tashilhunpo Monastery - 扎什伦布寺*
Samzhubzê District, Shigatse City, Tibet Autonomous Region, SW China


Being the Seat of the *Panchen Lamas * (班禅喇嘛 2nd Highest Ranking Figure in Tibetan Buddhism only after Dalai Lamas),
The Monastery is one of the most Important Tibetan Buddhist Temples in the World.














By *Michael, Shun Wu* from flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13004340884/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13003954345/sizes/l
























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Pilgrimage to the Sacred Mount Kailash  (6,638 M) - 冈仁波齐 转山*
Burang County, Ngari Prefecture, Tibet Autonomous Region, SW China

(Mount Kailash is one of the most sacred mountains in both Tibetan Buddhism & India's Hinduism)












By *Michael, Shun Wu* from flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15947686041/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15923858816/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15762345710/sizes/l




















​


----------



## hhzz (Oct 12, 2012)

beautiful nature :applause:


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Buddhist Temples at Mount Putuo (or Putuo Island) at the East China Sea - 海天佛国 普陀山*
Putuo District, Zhoushan City, Zhejiang Province, Eastern China












Being the seat of the Bodhisattva *Avalokiteśvara / 观音菩萨*, it is one of the *Four Most Sacred Buddhist Mountains* in China, along with:

*Mount Wutai / 五台山* (Seat of the Bodhisattva *Manjusri / 文殊菩萨*)
*Mount Jiuhua / 九华山* (Seat of the Bodhisattva *Ksitigarbha / 地藏菩萨*)
*Mount Emei / 峨嵋山* (Seat of the Bodhisattva *Samantabhadra / 普贤菩萨*)












_DSC3935 by liuzr99, on Flickr
















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Mount Arxan (or A'er-shan) - 阿尔山 *
Arxan City, Hinggan League, Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region, NE China

Mount Arxan (or A'er-shan) is a series of volcanoes at the *Greater Khingan Range (大兴安岭)* 





在远方~ by stayby, on Flickr

















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Pearl Shoal Waterfall at the Jiuzhaigou Valley - 九寨沟 珍珠滩瀑布*
Jiuzhaigou County, Ngawa Prefecture, Sichuan Province, SW China






















IMG_5879 by junmax2013, on Flickr























​


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Jinshanling*

Jinshanling - The Great Wall of China by shashin's photo, on Flickr

Luanping County, Chengde City, Hebei Province, Northern China


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Sīmǎtái 司马台*

Simatai - The Great Wall of China by shashin's photo, on Flickr

Simatai - The Great Wall of China by shashin's photo, on Flickr

Miyun County, Beijing, Northern China


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Ruins of the Ancient City of Subashi - 苏巴什故城*
Kuqa County, Aksu Prefecture, Xinjiang Autonomous Region, NW China

The *Lost City of Subashi* has been designated as a UNESCO World Heritage Site since early 2014 (Part of the *Silk Roads: the Routes Network of Chang'an-Tianshan Corridor*)





















Untitled by wolf9317, on Flickr









Untitled by wolf9317, on Flickr









Untitled by wolf9317, on Flickr









Untitled by wolf9317, on Flickr


























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Banmarentuo Mountains (4,896 M) at Gadê County - 甘德 班玛仁脱山*
Gadê County, Golog Prefecture, Qinghai Province, NW China










Banmarentuo Mountain by guoqiuda11, on Flickr









Banmarentuo Mountain by guoqiuda11, on Flickr


























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Waterfalls at Maling River Gorge - 马岭河峡谷 瀑布群*
Xingyi City, Qianxinan Prefecture, Guizhou Province, SW China










Gorges de la Malinghe by Florian Maillot, on Flickr

























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Ancient Temples at Mount Jiuhua - 九华山 古刹*
Qingyang County, Chizhou City, Anhui Province, Central China













Being the seat of the Bodhisattva *Ksitigarbha / 地藏菩萨*, it is one of the *Four Most Sacred Buddhist Mountains* in China, along with:

*Mount Wutai / 五台山* (Seat of the Bodhisattva *Manjusri / 文殊菩萨*)
*Mount Putuo / 普陀山* (Seat of the Bodhisattva *Avalokiteśvara / 观音菩萨*)
*Mount Emei / 峨嵋山* (Seat of the Bodhisattva *Samantabhadra / 普贤菩萨*)












Mount. JiuHua by 自逍遙 The Wanderer, on Flickr


























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*An Old Courtyard House at the Ancient Village of Donglianhua (Weishan County) - 巍山 东莲花古村 院落*
Weishan County, Dali Prefecture, Yunnan Province, SW China

The population of this 600-year-old Donglianhua Village are predominantly *Hui People (Chinese Muslims)*











東蓮花 / ロータス東 / 로터스 동: Donglianhua by YoungAdventure, on Flickr






















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Wuxuhai Lake at Jiulong County - 九龙 伍须海 *
Jiulong County, Garzê Prefecture, Sichuan province, SW China










IMG_2255 by TT image, on Flickr


IMG_2318 by TT image, on Flickr




















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Fishing Boats at Shengsi Islands - 嵊泗列岛 渔船*
Shengsi County, Zhoushan City, Zhejiang Province, Eastern China

Shengsi Islands are part of the larger *Zhoushan Archipelago (舟山群岛)*, the largest archipelago and the largest fishery ground in China.











IMG_7771 by Carlos*P, on Flickr
























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Panjin Red Seabeach National Nature Reserve - 盘锦 红海滩自然保护区*
Panjin City, Liaoning province, NE China

It is famous for its landscape featuring the red plant of *Chenopodiaceae, Suaeda salsa (碱蓬草)*. It is also the biggest reed marsh in the world. 











红海滩-22 by Fzz7, on Flickr









红海滩-47 by Fzz7, on Flickr









红海滩-32 by Fzz7, on Flickr









红海滩-53 by Fzz7, on Flickr





















​


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

* Lakes in Changtang National Park*

Image hosted on http://forum.xitek.net/thread-1183715-1-1-1.html









By 天山石 









By 天山石 









by 天山石 









By 天山石 









By 天山石 









By 天山石


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

*Guozigou Valley*

Image hosted on http://bbs.fengniao.com/forum/3505284.html









By qdlzf 









By qdlzf









By qdlzf









By qdlzf









by qdlzf









by qdlzf


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

^^

That Guozigou Valley near *Sayram Lake* looks absolutely stunning. ​












*Sayram Lake - 赛里木湖*
Bole City, Bortala Prefecture, Xinjiang Autonomous Region, NW China


By *Nutthavood Punpeng* from flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/nutexzles/10521546645/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/nutexzles/10521554025/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/nutexzles/10521567504/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/nutexzles/10521734333/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/nutexzles/10521515985/sizes/l



















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*12th Century Nanjing Jiangnan Examination Hall - 南京 江南贡院*
Nanjing City, Capital of Jiangsu Province, Eastern China

(It is the Largest Examination Compound for *Imperial Examination* in Ancient China)











Jiangnan Examination Hall by Lanzen, on Flickr


























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Tibetan Wild Asses Running under the Mount Gurla Mandhata (7,694 M) - 納木那尼峰下奔跑的藏野驴*
Burang County, Ngari Prefecture, Tibet Autonomous Region, SW China










Equus kiang is running under the Gurla Mandhata by pangdae, on Flickr

























​


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Nuorilang Waterfall 诺日朗瀑布
Promising Bright Bay Waterfall
Jiuzhaigou County, Sichuan Province, SW China*​

nuorilang falls by on islands, on Flickr









Location of Jiuzhaigou within Sichuan (China) [CC BY 3.0 (http://creativecommons.org/licenses/by/3.0)], by Croquant (Own work), from Wikimedia Commons​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Huangguoshu Waterfall - 黄果树瀑布*
Anshun City, Guizhou Province, SW China










_DSC6430AA by hoben022002, on Flickr

















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Dongchuan Red Earth - 东川红土地*
Dongchuan District, Kunming City, Yunnan Province, SW China


By *Vision Ke* from flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/vision-ke/12290300585/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/vision-ke/12290587084/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/vision-ke/12290702583/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/vision-ke/12290503074/sizes/l




















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Bashang Grasslands in Winter - 坝上冬景* 
Heshigten Banner, Chifeng City, Inner Mongolia, Northern China










Last Ride of Temujin by retroSPecktive, on Flickr









相聚離開　都有時候 沒有甚麼會永垂不朽 by retroSPecktive, on Flickr









Saving Graze by retroSPecktive, on Flickr









Exegesis by retroSPecktive, on Flickr









눈물이 난다 by retroSPecktive, on Flickr

























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Baima (or White Horse) Snow Mountain (5,429 M) National Nature Reserve - 白马雪山 自然保护区*
Dêqên County, Dêqên Prefecture, Yunnan Province, SW China










Mountain meadow by Nomad China, on Flickr









Going up by Nomad China, on Flickr









Baima mountains by Nomad China, on Flickr





















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Black Dragon Pool at the Ancient City of Lijiang - 丽江古城 黑龙潭*
Lijiang City, Yunnan Province, SW China

You can see the *Jade Dragon Snow Mountain* (@ 5,596 M 玉龙雪山) at the distant back 




















F7iX2ix by daveleck, on Flickr



















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Inside the Forbidden City - 紫禁城 大内*
Central Beijing, Northern China



















Forbidden City by itsmrhorton1, on Flickr


























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Sacred Mount Zhara Lhatse (5,820 M) - 雅拉神山*
Garzê Prefecture, Sichuan Province, SW China

Mt. Zhara Lhatse is one of the most sacred mountains in Tibetan Buddhism










The sacred Mountain Zhara Lhatse in sunset, Tibet 2014 by reurinkjan, on Flickr









The sacred Mountain Zhara Lhatse in sunset, Tibet 2014 by reurinkjan, on Flickr









The sacred Mountain Zhara Lhatse 5820m and the Jinlong Gonpa, Tibet 2014 by reurinkjan, on Flickr
























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Tibetan Villages at Danba County - 丹巴藏寨*
Danba County, Garzê Prefecture, Sichuan Province, SW China










The Mysterious Towers of Tibet, 2014 by reurinkjan, on Flickr
























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Middle Yangtze River's Three Gorges - 长江三峡*
Between Chongqing Municipality & Hubei Province, Central China










China Road Trip 49 by FXTC, on Flickr









China Road Trip 48 by FXTC, on Flickr



























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Chinese Part of the Altai Mountains at Burqin County - 布尔津 阿尔泰山 *
Burqin County, Altay Prefecture, Xinjiang Autonomous Region, NW China










_MG_9428 by SEA MANG, on Flickr









_MG_9327 by SEA MANG, on Flickr









_MG_0134 by SEA MANG, on Flickr









_MG_0476 by SEA MANG, on Flickr
























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Grasslands at Burqin County - 布尔津 草原 *
Burqin County, Altay Prefecture, Xinjiang Autonomous Region, NW China









_MG_2533 by SEA MANG, on Flickr









_MG_2093 by SEA MANG, on Flickr









_MG_2323 by SEA MANG, on Flickr









_MG_2358 by SEA MANG, on Flickr























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*16th Century Yuyuan Garden in Shanghai - 上海豫园*
Huangpu District, Central Shanghai, Eastern China










DSC_6728 by Pablo de Gorrion, on Flickr









DSC_6748 by Pablo de Gorrion, on Flickr









DSC_6713 by Pablo de Gorrion, on Flickr









DSC_6739 by Pablo de Gorrion, on Flickr









DSC_6738 by Pablo de Gorrion, on Flickr









DSC_6722 by Pablo de Gorrion, on Flickr









DSC_6730 by Pablo de Gorrion, on Flickr









DSC_6756 by Pablo de Gorrion, on Flickr

























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*16th Century White Pagoda Temple (or Dingguang Pagoda Temple) in Fuzhou - 福州 定光塔寺*
Fuzhou City, Capital of Fujian Province, SE China


By *Gregory Mendonca * from flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/16571934645/sizes/l

























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Karst Landscapes along the Li River at Yangshuo County - 阳朔 漓江风光*
Yangshuo County, Guilin City, Guangxi Autonomous Region, Southern China


[








Guilin, CHINA by Jack Jablonski /// JJ Photography, on Flickr









Yangshuo, CHINA by Jack Jablonski /// JJ Photography, on Flickr









Yangshuo, Guilin, CHINA by Jack Jablonski /// JJ Photography, on Flickr


























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Yellow Mountain (or Huangshan) in Winter - 黄山冬景*
Huangshan City, Anhui Province, Central China

The *Yellow Mountain (or Huangshan)* was named after the semi-mythological *Yellow Emperor  (黄帝)*





















Huangshan (黄山) by Tonnaja Anan Charoenkal, on Flickr


Huangshan, China by Tonnaja Anan Charoenkal, on Flickr









Huangshan (黄山) by Tonnaja Anan Charoenkal, on Flickr









Huangshan (黄山) by Tonnaja Anan Charoenkal, on Flickr





















​


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

wow awesome


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*14th Century Drum Tower & Bell Tower of Xi'an - 西安钟鼓楼 *
Xi'an City, Capital of Shaanxi Province, NW China










Xi'an Bell Tower by jang1993, on Flickr























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*15th Century Temple of Heaven - 天坛 *
Beijing Municipality, Northern China




















https://www.flickr.com/photos/verygoodman/10134128574/sizes/l






















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Ranwu Lake - 然乌湖*
Baxoi County, Chamdo Prefecture, Tibet Autonomous Region, SW China


By *Yuan Ping* from flickr 









https://www.flickr.com/photos/nickystudio/10703125794/sizes/l









Ranwu Lake by nuoqishana, on Flickr





















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Valleys at Mount Gongga (or Minya Konka @ 7,556 m) - 贡嘎山谷*
Garzê Prefecture, Sichuan Province, SW China










巴望海 by wu_posheng, on Flickr









DSC03200 by wu_posheng, on Flickr









DSC03230 by wu_posheng, on Flickr









DSC03173 by wu_posheng, on Flickr









DSC03202 by wu_posheng, on Flickr






















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Mt. Langshan (or Bajiaozhai) - 崀山 (八角寨)*
On the borders of Xinning County (Hunan Province) and Ziyuan County (Guangxi Autonomous Region), South-Central China


(It is part of the UNESCO World Heritage listed *China Danxia Landforms - 中国丹霞*)












By *ANOTHER DAY AT THE OFFICE* from flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13062102914/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/16441480581/sizes/l









崀山7 by bbcool007, on Flickr





















​


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

Magnificoooooooo!!!


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Ancient City of Dali  - 大理古城 *
Dali City, Dali Prefecture, Yunnan Province, SW China

(Dali Old City is about 10 km to the NW of the Dali New City if you are trying to locate it in google earth)










Dali Sunset by Songquan Deng, on Flickr









Dali Old Town by Songquan Deng, on Flickr






















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Old Town of Datong - 大同古城*
Datong City, Shanxi Province, Northern China










Datong, CHINA by Jack Jablonski /// JJ Photography, on Flickr









Datong, CHINA by Jack Jablonski /// JJ Photography, on Flickr









Datong, CHINA by Jack Jablonski /// JJ Photography, on Flickr









Datong, CHINA by Jack Jablonski /// JJ Photography, on Flickr



















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Tropical Boundary Island - 分界洲岛*
Lingshui County, Hainan Province, Southern China










海南分界洲 by [email protected], on Flickr









海南分界洲 by [email protected], on Flickr























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Kuytun Grand Canyon - 奎屯大峡谷*
Kuytun City, Ili Prefecture, Xinjiang Autonomous Region, NW China










L1012470 by Jack Lim 林光明, on Flickr









L1012482 by Jack Lim 林光明, on Flickr






















​


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Laozhaishan 老寨山 Mountain, Xingping 兴坪镇 Town , Yangshuo 阳朔县 County, Guilin 桂林市 City, Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region 广西壮族自治区, South Central China*

A View To Die For Panormama by peter stewart | photography, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*16th Century Pagoda of Cishou Temple - 慈寿寺塔*
Haidian District, NW Beijing, Northern China










https://www.flickr.com/photos/gaohuan/16916036052/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/gaohuan/16917301025/sizes/h/


























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Haibei Section of the Qilian Mountains (5,547 m) - 青海 海北 祁连山 *
Haibei Prefecture, Qinghai Province, NW China

The unique ecosystem of the Qilian Mountains has been described by the World Wildlife Fund as the *Qilian Mountains Conifer Forests*












DSC_8775 by kidchen915, on Flickr









DSC_8787 by kidchen915, on Flickr









DSC_8761 by kidchen915, on Flickr









DSC_8704 by kidchen915, on Flickr









DSC_8681 by kidchen915, on Flickr









DSC_8584 by kidchen915, on Flickr









DSC_8589 by kidchen915, on Flickr









DSC_8587 by kidchen915, on Flickr









DSC_8590 by kidchen915, on Flickr









DSC_8830 by kidchen915, on Flickr









DSC_8472 by kidchen915, on Flickr

























​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

I feel sad bcs the rest of my life will never be enough to know all this place =(
thanks for sharing this pics:cheers:


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Mount Hua (or Huashan) in Spring - 华山 春色*
Huayin, Weinan City, Shaanxi Province, NW China










DSC_0768 by Great Han, on Flickr









西峰 落雁 by Great Han, on Flickr









DSC_0844 by Great Han, on Flickr









DSC_0930 by Great Han, on Flickr























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hangzhou City & the West Lake at Dusk - 杭州西湖 暮色*
Hangzhou City, Capital of Zhejiang Province, Eastern China

The *West Lake Cultural Landscape of Hangzhou* has been inscribed by the UNESCO as the *World Heritage Site* since 2011





















West Lake by Great Han, on Flickr

























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Russian Orthodox Saint Sophia Cathedral in Harbin - 哈尔滨 圣索非亚教堂*
Harbin City, Capital of Heilongjiang Province, NE China










Harbin, China 2015.02.04-2015.02.07 by songkailiu, on Flickr























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Ancient Village of Hongcun in Yi County - 黟县 宏村*
Yi County, Huangshan City, Anhui Province, Central China




















Hongcun, Anhui, China by Higgs Singlet, on Flickr









Morning, Hongcun, Anhui, China by Higgs Singlet, on Flickr









Lake, Hongcun, Anhui, China by Higgs Singlet, on Flickr





















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Tibetan Village of Xinduqiao (Kangding City) in Winter - 雪后 康定新都桥*
Kangding City, Garzê Prefecture, Sichuan Province, SW China


By *鑫文 罗 (夔州草民)* from flickr 









https://www.flickr.com/photos/vi52/8646894903/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/vi52/8648024632/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/vi52/8646937717/sizes/l



























​


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*Temple of the Great Compassion in Tientsin:*









(taken by gravesVpelli)


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*Tientsin:*









(taken by gravesVpelli)


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

*Western Sichuan Province 川西*


Images by glf on http://forum.xitek.com/thread-1348568-1-1-1.html


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)




----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Baima (or White Horse) Snow Mountains (5,429 m) National Nature Reserve - 白马雪山 保护区*
Dêqên County, Diqing Prefecture, Yunnan Province, SW China










Shangrila_TGS6667Crop by Kinsei TGS, on Flickr









Shangrila_TGS6650 by Kinsei TGS, on Flickr




























​


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*Tianjin:*

Tianjin Xingang by GravesVpelli, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Ancient Water Town of Xitang  - 水乡古镇 西塘*
Jiashan County, Jiaxing City, Zhejiang Province, Eastern China










游·古镇西塘 Xi Tang Old Town by JeffPhotography, on Flickr









游·古镇西塘 Xi Tang Old Town by JeffPhotography, on Flickr









游·古镇西塘 Xi Tang Old Town by JeffPhotography, on Flickr
























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*14th Century Buddhist Nanjing Jiming Temple - 南京鸡鸣寺*
Nanjing City, Capital of Jiangsu Province, Eastern China










Jiming Temple by asusmt, on Flickr
























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Old Town of Wenchang - 文昌老城*
Wenchang City, Hainan Province, Southern China



Hainan Wenchang by Myhorng, on Flickr























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Ancient Taoist Temples at the Wudang Mountains - 武当山 古道观 *
Danjiangkou, Shiyan City, Hubei Province, Central China


(Wudang Mountains is one of the most sacred mountains in *Taoism*)




























2013.06.23 - 08.05.19 by Joni Kesti, on Flickr









2013.06.23 - 03.51.30 by Joni Kesti, on Flickr









2013.06.23 - 08.25.11 by Joni Kesti, on Flickr









2013.06.23 - 07.55.30 by Joni Kesti, on Flickr









2013.06.23 - 02.55.32 by Joni Kesti, on Flickr









2013.06.22 - 09.50.10 by Joni Kesti, on Flickr























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Chinese Part of the Altai Mountains - 阿尔泰山*
Altay Prefecture, Xinjiang Autonomous Region, NW China










DSC_1107a by lightmeister, on Flickr









DSC_0910a by lightmeister, on Flickr









Lodging for the night by lightmeister, on Flickr









DSC_0052a by lightmeister, on Flickr









Kanas Lake by lightmeister, on Flickr









DSC_0005a by lightmeister, on Flickr









Kanas Lake 喀纳斯湖 by lightmeister, on Flickr
























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*16th Century Twin Pagoda Temple in Taiyuan - 太原 永祚寺 双塔*
Taiyuan City, Capital of Shanxi Province, Northern China

The East pagoda was built in 1597, while the West Pagoda was built in 1612.
The East Pagoda is 53.3 meters high, while the West Pagoda is 54.78 meters tall.










Twin Pagodas by Allan Howell, on Flickr





























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Ethnic Dong People's Villages in Sanjiang County - 三江 侗寨*
Sanjiang County, Liuzhou City, Guangxi Autonomous Region, Southern China










DSC_4302 Southeastern Guihou, China: Sanjiang County Village by TuAnh Nguyen, on Flickr









DSC_4296 Southeastern Guihou, China: Sanjiang County Village by TuAnh Nguyen, on Flickr









DSC_4293 Southeastern Guihou, China: Chengyang Wind and Rain Bridge by TuAnh Nguyen, on Flickr
























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The 5th Century Longmen Grottoes - 龙门石窟*
Luoyang City, Henan Province, Central China




















Fengxian Si by loitz79, on Flickr









Fengxian Si by loitz79, on Flickr
















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Pudacuo National Park - 普达措国家公园*
Shangri-La County, Dêqên Prefecture, Yunnan Province, SW China


By *dodolo-豆豆龙* from flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/12387454974/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/12387068115/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/12387245023/sizes/l



















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Old Village of Lijiashan at Loess Plateau  - 临县 黄土高原 李家山村*
Lin County, Lüliang City, Shanxi Province, Northern China

The 2nd Picture took nearby the village showing the famous Chinese Eco-restoration *Loess Plateau Watershed Rehabilitation Project (黄土高原水土流失综合治理)* aiming to mitigate desertification 










IMG_9318 by 大鱼, on Flickr









IMG_9763 by 大鱼, on Flickr
























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

* Chola Mountain (6,168 M) & Yilhun Lhatso Lake - 雀儿山 及 玉隆拉措 (新路海)*
Dêgê County, Garzê Prefecture, Sichuan Province, SW China










Near Dzi La pass by Franck Zecchin, on Flickr









Salads river by Franck Zecchin, on Flickr









Valley leading to Dzi La pass by Franck Zecchin, on Flickr









Yulun Lhathso lake by Franck Zecchin, on Flickr


















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Former Royal Buddhist Puning Temple in Chengde - 承德外八庙 普宁寺*
Chengde City, Hebei Province, Northern China













It is one of the *Eight Outlying Buddhist Temples* of *Former Royal Chengde Summer Mountain Resort  (承德避暑山庄)*

Among the 8 Royal Buddhist Temples, the most famous ones are:
*Putuo Zongcheng Temple (普陀宗乘庙)* and *Puning Temple (普宁寺)*












Chengde - 200km north of Beijing - Puning Temple by AMS061974, on Flickr



























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*"Fish Viewing at the Flower Pond" Garden (Hangzhou's West Lake) - 杭州西湖 花港观鱼*
Hangzhou City, Capital of Zhejiang Province, Eastern China












By *Kah Leong Ow* from flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/okl1970/18631470605/sizes/l



























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*An Unknown Snow Mountain near Ranwu Lake  in Baxoi County - 巴宿 然乌湖边的雪山*
Baxoi County, Chamdo Prefecture, Tibet Autonomous Region, SW China










Melting by Jianwei Hou, on Flickr

























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*A Seaside Tropical Resort in Sanya - 三亚热带度假酒店*
Sanya City, Hainan Province, Southern China










IMG_4388 by 祈 小夜, on Flickr

























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Nuorilang Waterfalls at Jiuzhaigou National Park - 九寨沟 诺日朗瀑布*
Jiuzhaigou County, Ngawa Prefecture, Sichuan Province, SW China





















Surging Waterfalls Forest Green飞瀑澎湃林木青 by Daniel Chui, on Flickr









Jiuzhaigou stormy clouds 风雨云烟临九寨 by Daniel Chui, on Flickr

























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*North Face of the Mount Everest (8,848 M) - 珠峰北坡*
Tingri County, Shigatse City, Tibet Autonomous Region, SW China


By *lastcun* from flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/lastcun/10040041874/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/lastcun/10041831193/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/lastcun/10040752765/sizes/l




















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Landscapes at Xianju County (Taizhou, Zhejiang) - 浙江 仙居县风景*
Xianju County, Taizhou City (My Hometown ), Zhejiang Province, Eastern China

仙居，神仙居...
Xianju, in Chinese, literally means a place where the fairies live...










Where the fairies live (Xianju 仙居) by MRP46, on Flickr









In the mountains near Xianju by MRP46, on Flickr



























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Ancient Village of Huangling at Wuyuan County - 婺源 篁岭古村*
Wuyuan County, Shangrao City, Jiangxi Province, Central China










2014年江西安徽2 (231) by hkfly2005, on Flickr









曬秋人家 by hkfly2005, on Flickr









豐收人家 by hkfly2005, on Flickr









豐收的色彩 by hkfly2005, on Flickr

















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Ruins of an ancient Temple at Tsaparang - 古格王朝 寺庙遗址*
Zanda County, Ngari Prefecture, Tibet Autonomous Region, SW China

*Tsaparang* was the capital of the ancient Tibetan *Guge Kingdom (古格王朝)*










落格寺晨曦 by GK.Koo, on Flickr






















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Mount Siguniang (6,250 M)'s Bipenggou Valley in Autumn - 四姑娘山 毕棚沟 秋景*
Li County, Ngawa Prefecture, Sichuan Province, SW China

*Bipenggou Valley* is one of the 4 major valleys of the Mount Siguniang, 

others are:
Shuangqiaogou Valley, 
Haizigou Valley 
& Changpinggou Valley. 











四川 毕棚沟IMG_4088 by guoqianglei2000, on Flickr




















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

* Muztagh Ata Peak (7,509 M) - 慕士塔格峰*
Akto County, Kizilsu Prefecture, Xinjiang Autonomous Region, NW China


By *rufeng0758* from flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/rufeng0758/14989446760/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/rufeng0758/15153981392/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/rufeng0758/14989436030/sizes/l






















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shibaozhai Temple Complex at Zhong County (Chongqing) - 重庆 忠县 石宝寨 *
Zhong County, Chongqing Municipality, SW China


Shibaozhai Temple, at a cliff by the Yangtze River, was first built in *Wanli Emperor Era (1572-1620)*, 
with further extensions done during *Kangxi Emperor Era (1654 – 1722)* and *Qianlong Emperor Era (1735 - 1796)*










Shibaozhai, Chongqing, China by CamelKW, on Flickr

























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*A Quiet Valley at Daocheng County - 稻城县 山谷*
Daocheng County, Garzê Prefecture, Sichuan Province, SW China










IMG_2936 by Raymond Chan, on Flickr
























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*12th Century Ruiguang (or Auspicious Light) Pagoda in Suzhou - 苏州 宋代 瑞光塔*
Suzhou City, Jiangsu Province, Eastern China

The Pagoda was first built in the 3rd Century, and was torn down and rebuilt for a few times.
The current structure was built between 1119 AD and 1125 AD (Song Dynasty)


By *Michael Lee* from flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/17396755021/sizes/l

























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hotel Views of Tropical Beaches at Lingshui County - 海南 陵水 某热带海景酒店*
Lingshui County, Hainan Province, Southern China










The Westin Blue Bay Resort—Ambassador Oceanfront Suite Living Room-Pool View by Westin Hotels and Resorts, on Flickr









The Westin Blue Bay Resort—Balcony with Ocean view by Westin Hotels and Resorts, on Flickr


























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Purog Kangri Glacier of the Tanggula Mountains - 唐古拉山 普若岗日冰川*
Shuanghu County, Nagchu Prefecture, Tibet Autonomous Region, SW China


By *Michael, Shun Wu* from flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15801981699/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15365729444/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15801981549/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15800713680/sizes/l


























​


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

love that hotel.


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*14th Century Taoist Qingxu Temple in the Ancient City of Pingyao - 平遥古城 清虚观*
Pingyao County, Jinzhong City, Shanxi Province, Northern China


The Ancient City of Pingyao has been listed as a UNESCO World Heritage Site since 1997











By *Lee Hew-Son* from flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10992732536/sizes/l


























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Ancient City of Pingyao - 平遥古城*
Pingyao County, Jinzhong City, Shanxi Province, Northern China


The Ancient City of Pingyao has been listed as a UNESCO World Heritage Site since 1997



















https://www.flickr.com/photos/limengding/14255967347/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/steven_chew/19239537126/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/steven_chew/19078960939/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/steven_chew/18642526284/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/steven_chew/19268855451/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/steven_chew/19077393790/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/dabananabunch/10806775343/sizes/l


























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*15th Century Tayuan Temple at Mount Wutai - 五台山 塔院寺*
Wutai County, Xinzhou City, Shanxi Province, Northern China


















Being seat of the Bodhisattva *Manjusri / 文殊菩萨*, *Mount Wutai* is one of the *Four Most Sacred Buddhist Mountains* in China, along with:

*Mount Jiuhua / 九华山* (Seat of the Bodhisattva *Ksitigarbha / 地藏菩萨*)
*Mount Putuo / 普陀山* (Seat of the Bodhisattva *Avalokiteśvara / 观音菩萨*)
*Mount Emei / 峨嵋山* (Seat of the Bodhisattva *Samantabhadra / 普贤菩萨*)


By *Steven Chew* from flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/steven_chew/18644116124/sizes/l
















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Waterfalls at Chishui Danxia Scenic Area - 赤水丹霞景区 瀑布群*
Chishui, Zhunyi City, Guizhou Province, SW China


*Chishui Danxia* is part of the UNESCO World Heritage Site listed *China Danxia Landform (中国丹霞地貌)*




















https://www.flickr.com/photos/xutianning/9156115091/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/xutianning/9158325542/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/xutianning/9156121881/sizes/l




























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

The *Yellow Mountains (or Huangshan) - 黄山*
Huangshan City, Anhui Province, Central China

The *Yellow Mountains (or Huangshan)* was named after the semi-mythological *Yellow Emperor  (黄帝)*




















Yellow Mountain China by Avenue Joffre, on Flickr









Yellow Mountain China by Avenue Joffre, on Flickr









Yellow Mountain China by Avenue Joffre, on Flickr









Yellow Mountain China by Avenue Joffre, on Flickr









Yellow Mountain China by Avenue Joffre, on Flickr


















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Jiuzhaigou National Park - 九寨沟 国家公园*
Jiuzhaigou County, Ngawa Prefecture, Sichuan Province, SW China





















九寨沟 jiuzhaigou 四川 sichuan by Avenue Joffre, on Flickr









DSC_6675-2 by Avenue Joffre, on Flickr









九寨沟 jiuzhaigou 四川 sichuan by Avenue Joffre, on Flickr



























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

* A Rainy Day at Hangzhou's West Lake - 雨中 杭州西湖 *
Hangzhou City, Capital of Zhejiang Province, Eastern China


Hangzhou will be the hosting city of the *2016 G20 Summit (二十国集团杭州峰会)*



















西湖 (West Lake) by Alvaro Vega Sánchez, on Flickr




























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*14th Century Jiayuguan Pass (the Great Wall's West End) - 嘉峪关*
Jiayuguan City, Gansu Province, NW China





















嘉峪關 by hkfly2005, on Flickr









2015年甘肅1 (396) by hkfly2005, on Flickr









長城嘉峪關 (Jiayu Pass) by hkfly2005, on Flickr





















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Historical Qianmen Avenue in Beijing - 北京 前门大街*
Central Beijing, Northern China


The namesake *Qianmen Gate (or formally Zhengyangmen Gate)* was the south gate of the Inner City of Old Beijing
The Qianmen Avenue starting from the Qianmen Gate towards south, however, was a major commercial street at the outer city of Old Beijing










Untitled by lauyuk, on Flickr



























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Zhangye Binggou Danxia Landforms with Qilian Mountains at the back - 张掖 冰沟丹霞和祁连山*
Sunan County, Zhangye City, Gansu Province, NW China


By *Shanren US* from flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10267822784/sizes/l





























​


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

wow


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

beautiful pics.


----------



## Vergelf (Sep 4, 2015)

Greatwall of China by Valentin Guidal, on Flickr


----------



## Vergelf (Sep 4, 2015)

*Hong Kong*
志蓮淨苑 Chi Lin Nunnery by Mike, on Flickr
南蓮園池（Nan Lian Garden） by Mike, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Mount Siguniang (Four Sisters Mountain) National Park - 四姑娘山国家公园 *
Xiaojin County, Ngawa Prefecture, Sichuan Province, SW China











Mt Four Sisters 四姑娘山 by Xiao Chuan Zhang, on Flickr









Mt Four Sisters, Sichuan, China by Xiao Chuan Zhang, on Flickr























​


----------



## Acheron. (Jul 12, 2016)

Hong Kong historical buildings are so clean.


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*An Island off the Coast of Dalian - 大连外海某岛屿 *
Dalian City, Liaoning Province, NE China










IMG_8010 by 李氏少年, on Flickr









IMG_8013 by 李氏少年, on Flickr









IMG_8068 by 李氏少年, on Flickr









IMG_8124_5_6_7_8_tonemapped by 李氏少年, on Flickr









IMG_8007 by 李氏少年, on Flickr






















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shennongjia National Nature Reserve - 神农架国家自然保护区 *
Shennongjia Forestry District, Hubei Province, Central China

Shennongjia National Nature Reserve *has been newly inscribed as a UNESCO World Heritage Site today* (17.07.2016) 
























Solitary rocks by Michael Olea, on Flickr









Camel rock by Michael Olea, on Flickr









Grass forest by Michael Olea, on Flickr









Stunning walk in the forest by Michael Olea, on Flickr









That's an old tree by Michael Olea, on Flickr









Rocks and trees by Michael Olea, on Flickr









Rich vegetation by Michael Olea, on Flickr
























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Nalati Grasslands at the Tianshan Mountains - 天山 那拉提草原 *
Xinyuan County, Ili Autonomous Prefecture, Xinjiang Autonomous Region, NW China





















Nalati grassland 那拉提草原 by MelindaChan ^..^, on Flickr









Nalati grassland 那拉提草原 by MelindaChan ^..^, on Flickr









Nalati grassland 那拉提草原 by MelindaChan ^..^, on Flickr























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shanghai Disneyland - 上海 迪士尼乐园 *
Pudong New Area, Shanghai Municipality, Eastern China












By *fandlrp* from flickr










https://www.flickr.com/photos/fandlrp/28639426735/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/fandlrp/28354977700/sizes/l























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Pudacuo National Park - 普达措国家公园*
Shangri-La County, Dêqên Prefecture, Yunnan Province, SW China










Shudu Lake by sirouni, on Flickr









grassland by sirouni, on Flickr









Bita Lake by sirouni, on Flickr

























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Landscapes at Guoluo Prefecture (Qinghai Province) - 青海 果洛州 风景 *
Guoluo Prefecture, Qinghai Province, NW China











Amnye Machen ཨ་མྱེས་རྨ་ཆེན། by © Jan Reurink, on Flickr









Tibetan Landscapes,Bayankala ri rgyud བ་ཡན་ ཡན་ ཀ་ལ་ རི་རྒྱུད་ range by © Jan Reurink, on Flickr









Tibet བོདon the Tibetan Plateau བོད་མཐོ་སྒང by © Jan Reurink, on Flickr









Tibet བོདon the Tibetan Plateau བོད་མཐོ་སྒང by © Jan Reurink, on Flickr









Overlooking the river Ma chu རྨ་ཆུ་ and Yaks by © Jan Reurink, on Flickr























​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Tianmen Mountain*



omofon.com​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

^^  ^^





*Winding Roads at Tianmen Mountain - 天门山 险道 *
Zhangjiajie City, Hunan Province, Central China










Zhangjiajie, China by Hermann Althoff, on Flickr























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Wulingyuan (Zhangjiajie National Geo-Park) - 武陵源 (张家界国家地质公园) *
Zhangjiajie City, Hunan Province, Central China





















Zhanjiajie, China by Hermann Althoff, on Flickr









Zhangjiajie, China by Hermann Althoff, on Flickr




























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

* Landscapes at Ngari Prefecture (Tibet) - 西藏 阿里地区 风景*
Ngari Prefecture, Tibet Autonomous Region, SW China



By *欧版林先生* from flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/linkqian/16606441850/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/linkqian/16171478014/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/linkqian/16792676791/sizes/l






















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*West Lake in Hangzhou - 杭州西湖*
Hangzhou City, Capital of Zhejiang Province, Eastern China




















Hangzhou is the hosting city of the *2016 G20 Summit* (4-5 September)












beautiful hangzhou in sunset and ancient pavilion by Lidong Si, on Flickr


























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Cheung Chau Island in Hong Kong - 香港 长洲岛*
Hong Kong SAR, Southern China










Cheung Chau on a clear day by RudmerHK, on Flickr

























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Longsheng Rice Terrace - 龙胜梯田 *
Longsheng County, Guilin City, Guangxi Autonomous Region, Southern China











Rice terraces by Sandro Dalvit, on Flickr









Rice terraces by Sandro Dalvit, on Flickr



















​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

little universe said:


> Zhangjiajie, China by Hermann Althoff, on Flickr


Possibly the most fairy-talish landscape on earth.


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ ^^

Found another interesting place called Gaoyiling (Danxia Landform) Scenic Area from the same province lately, 
hope you would like. 








*Gaoyiling (Danxia Landform) Scenic Area - 郴州 高椅岭景区*
Suxian District, Chenzhou City, Hunan Province, Central China

It is located next to the *Mount Feitian (or Feitianshan Danxia Landform) National Geo-Park (飞天山国家地质公园）*











丹霞地貌 by DuoDuo Cheung, on Flickr









丹霞地貌 by DuoDuo Cheung, on Flickr









丹霞地貌 by DuoDuo Cheung, on Flickr
























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Wuxuhai Lake at Jiulong County - 九龙 伍须海 *
Jiulong County, Garzê Prefecture, Sichuan province, SW China











1 by rd zh, on Flickr






















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Mount Gongga above the Sea of Clouds (Viewing from Niubei Mountains) - 牛背山云海 *
Yingjing County, Ya'an City, Sichuan Province, SW China

At the height of *7,556 m (24,790 ft)*, Mount Gongga is the easternmost 7,000 metres (23,000 ft) peak in the world 












牛背山云海 by rd zh, on Flickr









牛背山 云海 by rd zh, on Flickr









牛背山 云海 by rd zh, on Flickr


































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Ancient Town of Heshun in Tengchong County - 腾冲 和顺古镇*
Tengchong County, Baoshan City, Yunnan Province, SW China











和顺古镇 by 東華 林, on Flickr









DSCF6525_HDR by 東華 林, on Flickr









DSCF6522_HDR by 東華 林, on Flickr









DSCF6399 by 東華 林, on Flickr









DSCF6468_HDR by 東華 林, on Flickr









和顺古镇 by 東華 林, on Flickr









和顺古镇 by 東華 林, on Flickr









DSCF6449 by 東華 林, on Flickr









和顺古镇 by 東華 林, on Flickr









叠水河瀑布 by 東華 林, on Flickr









DSCF6540_HDR by 東華 林, on Flickr









和顺古镇 by 東華 林, on Flickr

























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Huanghuacheng Scenic Area in Suburban Beijing - 北京 怀柔 黄花城景区*
Huairou District, Beijing Municipality, Northern China

------ There is a section of *Great Wall *in this picturesque area ------











黄花城-长城醉卧花海中 by Wanhong Cao, on Flickr









黄花城-碧水幽幽一湖春 by Wanhong Cao, on Flickr









黄花城-轻舟已过万重山 by Wanhong Cao, on Flickr
































​


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

hangzhou xixi wet land. http://i1.piimg.com


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

suzhou city east china. http://1365tu.com/


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Dunhuang Yardang Landform - 敦煌 雅丹地貌*
Dunhuang City, Gansu Province, NW China


By *Vision Ke* from flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/vision-ke/15797030640/sizes/l





























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Keketuohai National Geo-park - 可可托海 国家地质公园*
Fuyun County, Altay Prefecture, Xinjiang Autonomous Region, NW china











DSC09888 by JIMI_lin, on Flickr









DSC09879 by JIMI_lin, on Flickr









DSC09878 by JIMI_lin, on Flickr





















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Landscapes at Nagarzê County (Tibet) - 西藏 浪卡子县 风景*
Nagarzê County, Tibet Autonomous Region, SW China











NY5A1969 by Feng Zhong, on Flickr









NY5A2005 by Feng Zhong, on Flickr









NY5A1945 by Feng Zhong, on Flickr









NY5A1963 by Feng Zhong, on Flickr




















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shitanglin Scenic Area at Mount Arxan (or A'er-shan) - 阿尔山 石塘林 *
Arxan City, Hinggan League, Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region, NE China



By *偶然2012* from flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10626005056/sizes/l























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Yellow Mountain (or Huangshan) - 黄山*
Huangshan City, Anhui Province, Central China

The *Yellow Mountain (or Huangshan)* was named after the semi-mythological *Yellow Emperor  (黄帝)*





















Huangshan, trees growing on the rock 2 by Sacha 2D, on Flickr









Huangshan, Plaza between two mountains by Sacha 2D, on Flickr









Huangshan, Cable car going down 2 by Sacha 2D, on Flickr





















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Yading National Nature Reserve - 亚丁 自然保护区*
Daocheng County, Garzê Prefecture, Sichuan Province, SW China











Milk Lake, Yading Nature Reserve by Mengmeng, on Flickr









Wuse Lake and Mountain Xianuoduoji, Yading Nature Reserve by Mengmeng, on Flickr
























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Wugong Mountains (Jiangxi Province) - 江西 武功山 *
Yichun City, Jiangxi Province, Central China











seas of green by xincyqing, on Flickr









武功山-云海 by DuoDuo Cheung, on Flickr









武功山-云海 by DuoDuo Cheung, on Flickr






















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Tropical Resort City of Sanya - 热带度假城市 三亚 *
Sanya City, Hainan Province, Southern China












Panorama image on Serenity Coast Hotel balcony by Zifeng Ding, on Flickr










Panorama image on Serenity Coast Hotel balcony by Zifeng Ding, on Flickr


























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Yangtze River's Wu Gorge - 长江三峡 巫峡*
Wushan County, Chongqing Municipality, SW China


By *About Life Photography* from flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/ronaldcarrier/24523557135/sizes/l
































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Huangguoshu Waterfall - 黄果树瀑布*
Anshun City, Guizhou Province, SW China


By *杨思源 *from flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/maixiu/10403326513/sizes/l























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Old Water Town of Wuzhen in a Rainy Day - 雨中 乌镇*
Tongxiang, Jiaxing City, Zhejiang Province, Eastern China


Wuzhen is one of the 6 ancient waterfront towns in us *Wu Region (Zhejiang, Shanghai & Southern Jiangsu)* that are in UNESCO World Heritage Site's Tentative List

The other 5 towns are: 

Zhouzhuang - 周庄 (Jiangsu Province)
Xitang - 西塘 (Zhejiang Province)
Tongli - 同里 (Jiangsu Province)
Nanxun - 南浔(Zhejiang Province)
Luzhi - 甪直 (Jiangsu Province)












paths never cross by on islands, on Flickr




























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Jiuzhaigou Valley - 九寨沟*
Jiuzhaigou County, Ngawa Prefecture, Sichuan Province, SW China













By *悠遊白書* from flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/morilee2011/23438916426/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/morilee2011/22554420602/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/morilee2011/23522364331/sizes/l

























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Kuokesu Grand Canyon (Xinjiang) - 新疆 阔克苏大峡谷 *
Tekes County, Ili Prefecture, Xinjiang Autonomous Region, NW China











Kuoksu Grand Canyon 闊克蘇大峽谷 by Mel s away, on Flickr









Kuoksu Grand Canyon 闊克蘇大峽谷 by Mel s away, on Flickr









Alligator bay 鱷魚灣 by Mel s away, on Flickr
























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*3rd to 8th Centuries' Buddhist  Kizil Rock-cut Caves - 克孜尔石窟 (千佛洞)*
Baicheng County, Aksu Prefecture, Xinjiang Autonomous Region, NW China


It is part of the *Silk Roads: the Routes Network of Chang'an-Tianshan Corridor * UNESCO World Heritage Sites




















2014_10_26 FUJI XT1_2238 by Jason Chang, on Flickr









2014_10_26EOS 5D Mark III7501 by Jason Chang, on Flickr




























​


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

Benxi city,liaoning province from: www.1365tu.com


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

^^

Mr. Oliver 有几张图太大了，请缩小一点 :nuts: :lol:
















*An Unknown Valley at the Himalayas near Namcha Barwa Peak - 南迦巴瓦 附近某山谷*
Mêdog County, Nyingchi Prefecture, Tibet Autonomous Region, SW China











solitary by Tuzlei, on Flickr

























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Lulang National Forest Park at Nyingchi County - 林芝 鲁朗林海*
Nyingchi County, Nyingtri Prefecture, Tibet Autonomous Region, SW China











Tibetan landscapes#30 by K2 Sue, on Flickr

























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Wanfenglin National Geopark (Guizhou Province) - 贵州 兴义 万峰林地质公园 *
Xingyi City, Qianxinan Prefecture, Guizhou Province, SW China












_1000474-Pano by Anyway ktti, on Flickr









_1000517-Pano by Anyway ktti, on Flickr









_1000520-Pano by Anyway ktti, on Flickr





























​


----------



## Elster (Oct 17, 2013)

I have been to china, I have been to many provinces one of them is beautiful Guangxi, honestly its a paradise, but when I see Guizhou I think maybe we have real competition.


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Aizhai Bridge (Hunan Province) - 湖南吉首 矮寨大桥*
Jishou City, Xiangxi Prefecture, Hunan Province, Central China











20140702CF100E100VS1101 by wei wei, on Flickr























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Beijing Shidu Scenic Area - 北京 房山 十渡景区*
Fangshan District, Beijing Municipality, Northern China












Shidu, Beijing, China by Derek jonh, on Flickr









Shidu, Beijing, China by Derek jonh, on Flickr

























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*A Beach at Zhoushan's Zhujiajian Island (East China Sea) - 舟山朱家尖 海滩 *
Putuo District, Zhoushan City, Zhejiang Province, Eastern China











沙滩海水白云 by Away Chen, on Flickr































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Yuanmou Tulin (Earth Forest) Landforms - 元谋土林地貌*
Yuanmou County, Chuxiong Prefecture, Yunnan Province, SW China











08 by 梦心无尘, on Flickr









09 by 梦心无尘, on Flickr









03 by 梦心无尘, on Flickr









01 by 梦心无尘, on Flickr









06 by 梦心无尘, on Flickr



















​


----------



## Elster (Oct 17, 2013)

It's probably tough but there are provinces like: Gansu, Ningxia, Qinghai, Shanxi(or Shaanxi i don't remember who is the less popular) that if you would bring photos that would be great.


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

^^

Ok, will post more photos from your aforementioned provinces later 

​















*Mount Siguniang (6,250 M)'s Bipenggou Valley in Autumn - 四姑娘山 毕棚沟 秋景*
Li County, Ngawa Prefecture, Sichuan Province, SW China


*Bipenggou Valley* is one of the 4 major valleys of the Mount Siguniang, others are:

Shuangqiaogou Valley, 
Haizigou Valley & 
Changpinggou Valley. 




By *Jennifer 真泥佛* from flickr










https://www.flickr.com/photos/jennifer-kecl/22441071563/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/jennifer-kecl/22014500333/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/jennifer-kecl/22769391512/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/jennifer-kecl/22677394261/sizes/l






















​


----------



## Elster (Oct 17, 2013)

May I join ? I am sure little universe has much more incoming for us, beautiful pictures but I couldn't stop my curiousity so I bring you some of china I searched.

Tibet - Sangchu county.

Sangchu Landscape, Tibet 2012 by reurinkjan, on Flickr

Probably Qinghai province.

Picture of the Day #187 - Horsepower over the Yellow River by ✈, on Flickr


----------



## Elster (Oct 17, 2013)

Guangdong province 

Xiaowudang Mountains 小武當山 by MelindaChan^··^, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Chaka Salt Lake at Ulan County (Qinghai Province) - 青海乌兰县 茶卡盐湖*
Ulan County, Haixi Prefecture, Qinghai Province, NW China


By *Weng Keong Liew* from flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/liewwk/28798559292/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/liewwk/28956465986/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/liewwk/28436732104/sizes/l























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

Scroll 》》》》》》》》》》》》》》》

​














*Zhagana Mountains and Villages (Gansu Province) - 甘肃 扎尕那山 及 藏族村落*
Têwo County, Gannan Prefecture, Gansu Province, NW China











山水中国1 by 大鱼, on Flickr
























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Master of the Nets Garden in Suzhou - 苏州 网师园*
Suzhou City, Jiangsu Province, Eastern China


It is one of the *9 Classical Gardens of Suzhou* that had been inscribed by the UNESCO as the World Heritage Site





















Garden of the Master of the Nets by Lisa, on Flickr









Garden of the Master of the Nets by Lisa, on Flickr




























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Bashang Grasslands (Inner Mongolia) in Autumn - 内蒙 坝上秋景* 
Heshigten Banner, Chifeng City, Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region, Northern China












Inner Mongolia, China by TOONMAN_blchin, on Flickr









Inner Mongolia, China by TOONMAN_blchin, on Flickr









Galloping Horses, Inner Mongolia by TOONMAN_blchin, on Flickr









Inner Mongolia, China by TOONMAN_blchin, on Flickr

























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*North Face of the Mount Everest (8,848 M) - 珠峰北坡*
Tingri County, Shigatse City, Tibet Autonomous Region, SW China












珠峰大本營 274 by Yuen, on Flickr









珠峰大本營 375 by Yuen, on Flickr






















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Tianshan Mountain's Khan Tengri Peak (7,010 M) Viewing from Xiate Valley - 夏特谷地 天山 汗腾格里峰*
Zhaosu County, Ili Prefecture, Xinjiang Autonomous Region, NW China





















DSC06110 by Yupeng Wu, on Flickr









DSC06109 by Yupeng Wu, on Flickr





























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Lancang River (Mekong River's Upper Reaches) Grand Canyon - 澜沧江大峡谷*
Dêqên County, Diqing Prefecture, Yunnan Province, SW China











130 至天主教堂 (1) by chowhauoi, on Flickr









127 沿瀾滄江河谷至鹽井 (7) by chowhauoi, on Flickr









125 沿瀾滄江河谷至鹽井 (2) by chowhauoi, on Flickr









124 瀾滄江W型大峽谷 (2) by chowhauoi, on Flickr









128 沿瀾滄江河谷至鹽井 (11) by chowhauoi, on Flickr









119 瀾滄江 (6) by chowhauoi, on Flickr
























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hong Kong's Tung Ping Chau Island - 香港 东平洲*
Tai Po District, Hong Kong Special Administrative Region, Southern China











IMG_0025.jpg by XexeX, on Flickr









IMG_0113-Edit.jpg by XexeX, on Flickr









IMG_0045-Edit.jpg by XexeX, on Flickr


























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Daqikong Scenic Area in Libo County - 荔波 大七孔景区*
Libo County, Qiannan Prefecture, Guizhou Province, SW China


Libo County's *Daqikong Scenic Area* is part of the UNESCO World Heritage listed *South China Karst * Sites






















大七孔景區38 by 船長 楊, on Flickr









大七孔景區57 by 船長 楊, on Flickr









大七孔景區30 by 船長 楊, on Flickr



















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Mountain Zhajinjiabo (5,833 M) and the Cuopu Lake - 扎金甲博神山 和 措普湖*
Batang County, Garzê Prefecture, Sichuan Province, SW China


(Mount Zhajinjiabo is one of the sacred mountains in Tibetan Buddhism)










扎金甲博神山與措普湖 Holy Mountain Zhajinjiabo (5,833 M) and the Cuopu Lake by Alice, on Flickr









措普湖 Cuopu Lake by Alice, on Flickr
























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

Scroll 》》》》》》》》》

​










*From Mount Lao look out upon the Yellow Sea (@ Qingdao) - 青岛 崂山观海*
Laoshan District, Qingdao City, Shandong Province, Northern China












Laoshan pano by Dave C, on Flickr































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

* Badain Jaran Desert (Inner Mongolia) - 内蒙 巴丹吉林沙漠*
Alxa Right Banner, Alxa League, Inner Mongolia, NW China




By *辛同學* from flickr








https://www.flickr.com/photos/tomrobert/15660570822/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/tomrobert/15596667036/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/tomrobert/15446869118/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/tomrobert/15480896589/sizes/l




















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

Scroll 》》》》》》》
​













*Old Buildings by the Luojia Hill at Wuhan University - 武汉大学 珞珈山老建筑*
Wuhan City, Capital of Hubei Province, Central China


Being one of the oldest and most prestigious universities of China, Wuhan University's Old Campus was built by the scenic Luojia Hill and the beautiful *East Lake* in the 1930s 











Wuhan University by Nie Fang, on Flickr






























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Landscapes at Suichang County (Zhejiang Province) - 浙江遂昌县 风景*
Suichang County, Lishui City, Zhejiang Province, Eastern China











20140428-DSC_3103 Panorama by 郑 建斌, on Flickr









20140428-DSC_3068 by 郑 建斌, on Flickr









20140428-DSC_3049 by 郑 建斌, on Flickr































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shishapangma Peak of the Himalayas (8,013 m) - 喜马拉雅 希夏邦马峰*
Nyalam County, Shigatse Prefecture, Tibet Autonomous Region, SW China



It is the only *eight-thousander *entirely within China's Tibet Autonomous Region 










Shishapangma by Kelvin Poon, on Flickr









A view from Tibet by Kelvin Poon, on Flickr









Sheeps in Tibet by Kelvin Poon, on Flickr





















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Mount Taibai in Autumn (Shaanxi Province) - 陕西 秦岭 太白山 秋景*
At the borders of Xi'an City and Baoji City, Shaanxi Province, NW China


At the height of 3,750 m, Mount Taibai is the tallest mountain in Shaanxi Province.










Taibai Mountain by 张 之诚, on Flickr










IMGP5310 by 张 之诚, on Flickr









IMGP5224_2 by 张 之诚, on Flickr









IMGP5066 by 张 之诚, on Flickr


























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Yinlianzhuitan Waterfall (Guizhou Province) - 贵州安顺 银链坠潭瀑布* 
Anshun City, Guizhou Province, SW China


It is located near the more famous *Huangguoshu Waterfall*


By *Paul Makin* from flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/paulmakin/28377996784/sizes/l























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Sunset at Lake Tai in Wuxi (Jiangsu Province) - 无锡 太湖日落*
Wuxi City, Jiangsu Province, Eastern China


With an area of 2,250 square kilometers (869 sq mi), *Lake Tai* is China's 3rd largest freshwater lake











Tranquil Golden Lake by yi zhao, on Flickr


































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Landscape at Yingde (Qingyuan, Guangdong Province) - 广东 清远 英德风景*
Yingde, Qingyuan City, Guangdong Province, Southern China












IMG_3323 by Becky Kong, on Flickr



















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Yaks grazing at the foot of the Sacred Yala Snow Mountain (5,840 M) - 雅拉神山下的牦牛*
Kangding County, Garzê Prefecture, Sichuan Province, SW China


*Yala Snow Mountain* is one of the sacred mountains in Tibetan Buddhism 











image by Jackhua2011, on Flickr






















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Kanas Lake & River at the Altai Mountains - 阿尔泰山 喀纳斯湖*
Burqin County, Altay Prefecture, Xinjiang Autonomous Region, NW china











Kanas River by 睿 薛, on Flickr









Kanas Lake by 睿 薛, on Flickr






















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Yading National Nature Reserve (Sichuan Province) - 四川稻城 亚丁自然保护区*
Daocheng County, Garzê Prefecture, Sichuan Province, SW China












THE CLIMB by Tai Ng, on Flickr









亞丁 牛奶海 by Tai Ng, on Flickr









Untitled by Tai Ng, on Flickr


















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Yulong River at Yangshuo County  (Guangxi) - 广西 阳朔 遇龙河*
Yangshuo County, Guilin City, Guangxi Autonomous Region, Southern China











Raft trip on Yulong River near Karst Mountains by RudmerHK, on Flickr

























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Pagsum Lake (Basong Co) - 巴松错*
Gongbo'gyamda County, Nyingchi Prefecture, Tibet Autonomous Region, SW China











西藏风光-76.jpg by Fzz7, on Flickr









西藏风光-71.jpg by Fzz7, on Flickr


















​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Hua Shuan (Hua Mountain), the most dangerous trail in the world *
Huayin District, Shaanxi Prefecture, Central China




On average, 100 tourists die every year trying to finish the trail


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Yinchuan Section of the Helan Mountains (Ningxia) - 宁夏 银川 贺兰山*
Helan County, Yinchuan City, Ningxia Autonomous Region, NW China











银川-2523 by mhuang505, on Flickr









银川-2522 by mhuang505, on Flickr









银川-2515 by mhuang505, on Flickr

























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Huajiang River Grand Canyon (Guizhou Province) - 贵州 安顺 花江大峡谷*
Guanling County, Anshun Prefecture, Guizhou Province, SW China











DSC00358 by lokpingsum, on Flickr









DSC00364 by lokpingsum, on Flickr





























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Sacred Namtso Lake (Tibet) - 西藏圣湖 纳木错*
Baingoin County, Nagqu Prefecture, Tibet Autonomous Region, SW China



(Lake Namtso is one of the 4 most sacred lakes in Tibetan Buddhism)










POR_1749 by Min Yuan, on Flickr









0825圣象天门7 by Min Yuan, on Flickr









0825圣象天门3 by Min Yuan, on Flickr

























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Landscapes at Qingtian County (Zhejiang Province) - 浙江 青田县 风景*
Qingtian County, Lishui City, Zhejiang Province, Eastern China











161 by lin.angelo, on Flickr









石门洞 by lin.angelo, on Flickr

































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

* Chola Mountain (6,168 M) by the Yilhun Lhatso Lake - 雀儿山 及 玉隆拉措 (新路海)*
Dêgê County, Garzê Prefecture, Sichuan Province, SW China











Yulhung Latso Lake by tsemdo.thar, on Flickr









Yulhung Lhatso Lake by tsemdo.thar, on Flickr



















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Yichun Section of the Lesser Khingan Range (Heilongjiang Province) - 黑龙江 伊春 小兴安岭*
Yichun City, Heilongjiang Province, NE China












IMG_1666 by 錾 龚, on Flickr









IMG_1618 by 錾 龚, on Flickr









IMG_1620 by 錾 龚, on Flickr









IMG_1654 by 錾 龚, on Flickr


























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Yichun Section of the Lesser Khingan Range (Heilongjiang Province) - 黑龙江 伊春 小兴安岭*
Yichun City, Heilongjiang Province, NE China











IMG_1659 by 錾 龚, on Flickr









IMG_1677 by 錾 龚, on Flickr









IMG_1673 by 錾 龚, on Flickr


























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Dragon Pool Falls at Jinggang Mountains (Jiangxi Province) - 江西 井冈山 龙潭瀑布*
Jinggangshan, Ji'an City, Jiangxi Province, Central China











DSCF3471 by 錾 龚, on Flickr

























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Foreign Tourists' Bicycle Trip at Diqing (Yunnan Province) - 外国游客骑行 云南 迪庆州*
Diqing Prefecture, Yunnan Province, SW China












XT101853.jpg by toby, on Flickr









iPhone6_19May2016_257.jpg by toby, on Flickr









XT101888.jpg by toby, on Flickr




















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Po Pin Chau Island at Sai Kung Peninsula (Hong Kong) - 香港 西貢半島 破邊洲*
Sai Kung District, Hong Kong Special Administrative Region, Southern China


The hexagonal columns of Po Pin Chau came from a number of violent volcanic eruptions in eastern Hong Kong about 140 million years ago. 
It formed a gigantic caldera which swallowed quantities of lava-rich volcanic ash. 
The incandescent mixture evenly cooled down and contracted, forming hexagonal joints.










破邊洲 by Alvin Li, on Flickr
































​


----------



## Elster (Oct 17, 2013)

Way to go, The photos you post are excellent.


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Beijing Fragrant Hills in Autumn - 北京香山秋景*
Haidian District, Beijing Municipality, Northern China


*Fragrant Hills* was a *Former Imperial Garden* at the foot of the *Western Mountains* in the northwestern part of Beijing.
The last photo shows the *Fragrant Hill Hotel (香山饭店)* designed by the renowned *Pritzker Prize* Winning Chinese-American Architect *I. M. Pei* (贝聿铭)












IMG_1065 by Matthew Stinson, on Flickr









IMG_0981 by Matthew Stinson, on Flickr









IMG_0934 by Matthew Stinson, on Flickr









IMG_1149 by Matthew Stinson, on Flickr




































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Muztagh Ata (7,509 M) by the Karakul Lake - 慕士塔格峰和卡拉库里湖 *
Akto County, Kizilsu Prefecture, Xinjiang Autonomous Region, NW China











IMG_5399-Edit.jpg by Kimberly Kendall, on Flickr























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Ancient Village of Shitan at She County (Anhui Province) - 安徽 歙县 石潭古村*
She County, Huangshan City, Anhui Province, Central China











安徽歙县石潭徽派建筑 by Killo Hopkins, on Flickr

























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Huanglong National Park (Sichuan Province) - 四川 黄龙景区*
Songpan County, Ngawa Prefecture, Sichuan Province, SW China













By *yucui xie* from flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8429376150/sizes/l























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Moon Bay Beaches Viewing from Tongguling Hills at Wenchang (Hainan Province) - 海南文昌 铜鼓岭远眺月亮湾*
Wenchang City, Hainan Province, Southern China











月亮湾 by junyan xu, on Flickr


























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*A stream at the foot of the Baima (or White Horse) Snow Mountain (5,429M) - 白马雪山脚下的溪流*
Dêqên County, Diqing Prefecture, Yunnan Province, SW China











6481 by Aboveoeuf, on Flickr























​


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Wow ..China is absolutely amazing. Keep posting


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Wuyi Mountains National Park (Fujian Province) - 福建 武夷山 国家公园*
Nanping City, Fujian Province, SE China





















Wuyishan Landscape by Andrew Crane, on Flickr




















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*















Red Stone Valley at Yuntai Mountain National Geo-Park (Henan Province) - 河南 云台山 红石峡*
Xiuwu County, Jiaozuo City, Henan Province, Central China


*Yuntai Mountain* is part of the *Taihang Mountain Range (太行山)*












Henan-112 by walkieandtalkie, on Flickr






















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Bogda Peak (5,445 M) of the Tianshan Mountains (Xinjiang) - 新疆 天山 博格达峰*
Dabancheng District, Urumqi City, Xinjiang Autonomous Region, NW China 





















_DSC5651 by 冒險精靈, on Flickr









_DSC5655 by 冒險精靈, on Flickr









_DSC5932 by 冒險精靈, on Flickr









_DSC6222 by 冒險精靈, on Flickr









_DSC6228 by 冒險精靈, on Flickr


























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Landscapes at Derge County (Sichuan Province) - 四川 德格县 风景*
Derge County, Garzê Prefecture, Sichuan Province, SW China











The Fresh water lake Muhri Tso, Tibet 2014 by reurinkjan, on Flickr









The Landscape of Drida Zelmogang Mountain Range, Derge county, Tibet 2014 by reurinkjan, on Flickr









Drida Zelmogang mountain range Derge county, Tibet 2014 by reurinkjan, on Flickr









Drida Zelmogang Mountain Range, Derge county, Tibet 2014 by reurinkjan, on Flickr









Drida Zelmogang Mountain Range, Derge county, Tibet 2014 by reurinkjan, on Flickr





















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Landscapes near Taktsang Lhamo (Langmusi) Monastery at Luqu County (Gansu Province) - 甘肃碌曲 郎木寺 附近风景 *
Luqu County, Gannan Prefecture, Gansu Province, NW china












Untitled by Fergus Brooks, on Flickr























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Three Tiled Waterfalls at Mount Lu National Park (Jiangxi Province) - 江西九江 庐山 三叠泉*
Jiujiang City, Jiangxi Province, Central China






















庐山-7636 by mhuang505, on Flickr























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Tianmen Mountain National Park (Hunan Province) - 湖南 张家界 天门山 *
Zhangjiajie City, Hunan Province, Central China











Panorama of Tianmen mountain ridge by Evgeny Gorodetsky, on Flickr









Tianmen mountain ridge (1) by Evgeny Gorodetsky, on Flickr









Descent from the Tianmen mountain (1) by Evgeny Gorodetsky, on Flickr









Heaven's gate cave in Tianmen mountain (2) by Evgeny Gorodetsky, on Flickr
























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Tibetan Village of Galang and its Surrounding Landsacpes at Bomê County - 西藏波密 嘎朗风景 *
Bomê County, Nyingchi Prefecture, Tibet Autonomous Region, SW China



By *ringotrips* from flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/ringotrips/29874682072/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/ringotrips/29954193986/


























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Tibetan Village of Galang and its Surrounding Landsacpes at Bomê County - 西藏波密 嘎朗风景 *
Bomê County, Nyingchi Prefecture, Tibet Autonomous Region, SW China



By *ringotrips* from flickr










https://www.flickr.com/photos/ringotrips/29954203916/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/ringotrips/29874620822/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/ringotrips/29954174206/



























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Kuqa Grand Canyon National Geopark - 库车大峡谷 国家地质公园*
Kuqa County, Aksu Prefecture, Xinjiang Autonomous Region, NW China











2014_10_26EOS 5D Mark III7379 by Jason Chang, on Flickr









2014_10_26EOS 5D Mark III7195 by Jason Chang, on Flickr









2014_10_26EOS 5D Mark III7371 by Jason Chang, on Flickr









M35A7430 by Jason Chang, on Flickr

























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Awat County Section of the Taklamakan Desert - 阿瓦提县 塔克拉玛干沙漠*
Awat County, Aksu Prefecture, Xinjiang Autonomous Region, NW China


With an area of 337,000 sq km (130,000 sq mi), the size slightly smaller than Germany, Taklamakan Desert is the largest desert entirely within China.
Although the *Gobi Desert*, which is shared by China and Mongolia, is way a lot of bigger with an area of 1,295,000 sq km (500,000 sq mi).












2014_10_27EOS 7D9385 by Jason Chang, on Flickr









2014_10_27EOS 7D9380 by Jason Chang, on Flickr









2014_10_27EOS 5D Mark III8043 by Jason Chang, on Flickr

























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Yanxiang Tulou (Fujian Tulou) at Yongding City - 龙岩 永定土楼 衍香楼*
Yongding County, Longyan City, Fujian Province, SE China


There are total *46 Fujian Tulou Clusters (福建土楼)* have been inscribed by UNESCO as World Heritage Sites since 2008













By *t520309* from flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/18850786057/27792890846/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/18850786057/27792890506/sizes/l




















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Cuigu Waterfall at Xiaoqikong Scenic Area in Libo County - 荔波 小七孔 翠谷瀑布*
Libo County, Qiannan Prefecture, Guizhou Province, SW China


(Libo County's *Xiaoqikong Scenic Area* is part of the UNESCO World Heritage Site listed *South China Karst *)






















翠谷瀑布 by SuiHua GUO, on Flickr




















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Sacred Mount Heng in Northern China (Shanxi Province) - 山西 北岳 恒山*
Hunyuan County, Datong City, Shanxi Province, Northern China


Heng Shan (Chinese: 恒山) in Shanxi Province is sometimes known as the *Northern Heng Shan*, and the one in Hunan Province as *Southern Heng Shan* (Chinese: 衡山; pinyin: Héng Shān). 
Both mountains have the same pronunciation in Chinese, and the Southern Heng Shan is also one of the Five Sacred Mountains. 











20161004-20161004-PA040094 by Ben William Cooney, on Flickr
























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Sacred Mount Heng in South Central China (Hunan Province) - 湖南 南岳 衡山* 
Hengshan County, Hengyang City, Hunan Province, Central China


Heng Shan (Chinese: 衡山) in Hunan Province is sometimes known as the *Southern Heng Shan*, and the one in Shanxi Province as *Northern Heng Shan* (Chinese: 恒山; pinyin: Héng Shān). 
Both mountains have the same pronunciation in Chinese, and the Northern Heng Shan is also one of the Five Sacred Mountains. 











DSC02622 by CheYi Lee, on Flickr









DSC02618 by CheYi Lee, on Flickr









DSC02614 by CheYi Lee, on Flickr









DSC02500 by CheYi Lee, on Flickr






















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Jade Dragon Snow Mountain (5,596 m) - 玉龙雪山 *
Lijiang City, Yunnan Province, SW China



By *rjabalosIII* from flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/31077866596/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/31114172115/sizes/l

















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Jade Dragon Snow Mountain (5,596 m) - 玉龙雪山 *
Lijiang City, Yunnan Province, SW China











DSC05176 by Kevin Tan, on Flickr









DSC05067 by Kevin Tan, on Flickr









DSC05012 by Kevin Tan, on Flickr

















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Jinsha River's Tiger Leaping Gorge - 金沙江 虎跳峡*
Between Lijiang City & Diqing Prefecture, Yunnan Province, SW China


*Jinsha River* is the upper stretches of the Yangtze River
The Snow Capped Mountain on the upper right corner of the picture is the *Jade Dragon Snow Mountain (玉龙雪山)*












Tiger Leaping Gorge by Anwen2010, on Flickr






























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Zhoushan Dongji Islands at the East China Sea - 舟山 东极岛*
Zhoushan City, Zhejiang Province, Eastern China










Dongji and Dongfu Island by Nicholas Eng, on Flickr


























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Yangtze River's Wu Gorge - 长江三峡 巫峡*
Wushan County, Chongqing Municipality, SW China












The Three Gorges - China by John Simm, on Flickr
































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Mount Danxia National Geopark - 丹霞山 国家地质公园*
Renhua County, Shaoguan City, Guangdong Province, Southern China























Mount DanXia(丹霞山) by Wilson Lau, on Flickr


























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*1800-metre-long Spirit Way of Ming Xiaoling Mausoleum - 南京 明孝陵神道*
Nanjing City, Jiangsu Province, Eastern China


The Ming Xiaoling Mausoleum is the tomb of the *Hongwu Emperor*, the Founding Emperor of the *Ming Dynasty*.
Nanjing was China's capital city during early Ming Dynasty (1368–1403) until *Yongle Emperor* usurped his nephew *Jianwen Emperor*, and moved the capital to Beijing (Yongle's then Princedom).






















_BTS1312 by 浩 严, on Flickr









_BTS1484 by 浩 严, on Flickr
































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Glacier Lakes near the Peak of the Haba Snow Mountain (5,396 M) - 哈巴雪山 冰蚀湖群*
Shangri-La City, Diqing Prefecture, Yunnan Province, SW China



By *rjabalosIII* from flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/25372047699/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/22829167318/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/30972864696/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/25372467409/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/25371915049/sizes/l
























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Haba Snow Mountain (5,396 M) National Nature Reserve - 哈巴雪山 自然保护区*
Shangri-La City, Diqing Prefecture, Yunnan Province, SW China



By *rjabalosIII* from flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/30705918090/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/30705864230/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/22828923078/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/30971901336/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/22829130298/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/22829855748/sizes/l


























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*A Filipino Team Ascended to the Peak of Haba Snow Mountain (5,396 M) - 菲律宾登山队登顶 哈巴雪山*
Shangri-La City, Diqing Prefecture, Yunnan Province, SW China



By *rjabalosIII* from flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/30973475956/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/31008890325/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/22830927808/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/25374042059/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/30708095560/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/25374099769/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/25374323479/sizes/l

























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Guxiang Lake at Bomê County (Tibet) - 西藏波密县 古乡湖 *
Bomê County, Nyingchi Prefecture, Tibet Autonomous Region, SW China











2016-03-林芝-165 by eckluk, on Flickr









2016-03-林芝-168 by eckluk, on Flickr






















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Zhangjiajie Grand Canyon Glass Bridge - 张家界大峡谷玻璃桥*
Zhangjiajie City, Hunan Province, Central China


By *Mundo33* from flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/29076875676/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/28822680680/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/29076876846/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/29076879316/sizes/l
























​


----------



## Gert1985 (Dec 4, 2016)

Great photos from China . I love to see more photos from China.


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Cascades at Three-Gorges Tribe Scenic Area - 宜昌 三峡人家景区 瀑布 *
Yiling District, Yichang City, Hubei Province, Central China


By *eabedard* from flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/eabedard/18287845604/sizes/l


























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Landscapes at Yongjia County (Zhejiang Province) - 浙江 永嘉县风景*
Yongjia County, Wenzhou City, Zhejiang Province, Eastern China











_BTS4178-Pano by 浩 严, on Flickr


































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Autumn in Hulunbuir (Inner Mongolia) - 内蒙 呼伦贝尔 秋景*
Hulunbuir City, Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region, NE China










2008-neimeng-39 by yu gong, on Flickr









2008-neimeng-10 by yu gong, on Flickr





















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The 8th Century Leshan Giant Buddha - 乐山大佛*
Leshan City, Sichuan Province, SW China






















嘉州凌雲寺大彌勒石像（樂山大佛）｜The Leshan Giant Buddha by Jermaine Ho, on Flickr




















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Landscape at Turpan - 新疆 吐鲁番 风景*
Turpan City, Turpan Prefecture, Xinjiang Autonomous Region, NW China











finishedookookooooook by Lijie Zhou, on Flickr




















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Xiling Snow Mountain (5,364 M) at Dayi County - 成都 大邑 西岭雪山*
Dayi County, Chengdu City, Sichuan Province, SW China


With abundant snowfall every winter, Xiling Snow Mountain hosts one of the most famous ski resorts in south-western China 
See photos of the *Xiling Snow Mountain Ski Resort* from the next post below 



By *LiWen Chang* from  flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/lwchang/8301425455/sizes/l


























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Xiling Snow Mountain (5,364 M) Ski Resort - 四川 西岭雪山 滑雪度假村*
Dayi County, Chengdu City, Sichuan Province, SW China












苹果手机镜头下的映雪湖 by Min Yuan, on Flickr









LAN_0825 by Min Yuan, on Flickr









2013年冬季的映雪湖 by Min Yuan, on Flickr




























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*A Tropical Beach in Sanya  - 海南三亚 热带海滩*
Sanya City, Hainan Province, Southern China


Sanya is China's most famous Tropical Resort City with beautiful sandy beaches such as *Yalong Bay Beach* and *Haitang Bay Beach*.












20130528-DSC_3939-Hainan by allaulau, on Flickr
























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*
Tianchi Lake (Heavenly Lake) of the Tianshan Mountains - 新疆 天山 天池*
Fukang City, Changji Prefecture, Xinjiang Autonomous Region, NW China 


There are other Lakes in China also named "Tianchi Lake", notably the *Tianchi Lake (长白山天池)* of *Changbai Mountain* and the *Tianchi Lake of Arxan Mountains (阿尔山天池)*






















Xinjiang by Joseph Rogus, on Flickr

























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Zhangye National Geo-Park - 张掖丹霞国家地质公园*
Zhangye City, Gansu Province, NW China










Zhangye Geopark by Valentin Guidal, on Flickr



















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Fuzhuang Garden at Baohe Park in Hefei - 合肥 包河公园 浮庄*
Hefei City, Anhui Province, Central China










Fuzhuang Garden, Hefei, China by Tao Wu, on Flickrv






















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Mount Siguniang (6,250 M)'s Bipenggou Valley in Autumn - 四姑娘山 毕棚沟 秋景*
Li County, Ngawa Prefecture, Sichuan Province, SW China


*Bipenggou Valley* is one of the 4 major valleys of the Mount Siguniang, others are:

Shuangqiaogou Valley, 
Haizigou Valley & 
Changpinggou Valley. 











四川~畢棚沟 磐羊湖 by simoncheung66, on Flickr






















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Zoigê (Yellow River) Wetlands National Nature Reserve - 若尔盖(黄河)国家湿地保护区*
Zoigê County, Ngawa Prefecture, Sichuan Province, SW China











SL1061353 by hsueh888tw, on Flickr


























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shanghai Gongqing Forest Park - 上海 共青森林公园*
Yangpu District, Shanghai Municipality, Eastern China










_BTS0369 by 浩 严, on Flickr









_BTS0407 by 浩 严, on Flickr









_BTS0281-2 by 浩 严, on Flickr

























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Sandstone Landscapes at Yongjing County along the Yellow River - 甘肃 永靖县 黄河沿岸地貌 *
Yongjing County, Linxia Prefecture, Gansu Province, NW China


The UNESCO World Heritage Site listed 5th Century *Bingling Temple (炳灵寺)* is hidden among these remarkable landscapes 











spiral by Dave Learn, on Flickr









more scenery by Dave Learn, on Flickr









reflections and stuff by Dave Learn, on Flickr









great scenery by Dave Learn, on Flickr









more scenes from the boat by Dave Learn, on Flickr
























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Dashiwei Karst Sinkhole at Leye County - 广西 乐业县 大石围天坑*
Leye County, Baise City, Guangxi Autonomous Region, Southern China












Dashiwei sinkhole (大石围天坑), Leye, Guangxi by David Leffman, on Flickr























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Yarlung Tsangpo River's Upper Reaches at Saga County - 西藏 萨嘎县 雅鲁藏布江上游*
Saga County, Shigatse City, Tibet Autonomous Region, SW China











Landscape of Saga county, Tibet by © Jan Reurink, on Flickr









The River Chaktag Tsangpo in Saga county, Tibet by © Jan Reurink, on Flickr























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

* Changbai Mountain National Volcanic Geopark - 长白山国家火山地质公园*
Yanbian Prefecture, Jinlin Province, NE China











8H2_10390063 by SS Tan （陈修事）, on Flickr









8H2_11040096 by SS Tan （陈修事）, on Flickr









8H2_14570348 by SS Tan （陈修事）, on Flickr









8H2_12800230 by SS Tan （陈修事）, on Flickr









8H2_13970306 by SS Tan （陈修事）, on Flickr



















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Sunset at Xihoumen Bridge in Zhoushan - 舟山 西堠门大桥 日落*
Zhoushan City, Zhejiang Province, Eastern China










日落@西堠门大桥 by 蜡笔 MR, on Flickr









日落@西堠门大桥 by 蜡笔 MR, on Flickr






























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*A Cascade at Shunan Bamboo Forest National Park in Changning County - 四川 长宁 蜀南竹海 瀑布*
Changning County, Yibin City, Sichuan Province, SW China











Cascade - Yibin Bamboo Sea - Sichuan (China) by Rogg4n, on Flickr























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Mount Gongga's Hailuogou Valley Glacier National Geopark - 贡嘎 海螺沟冰川 国家地质公园*
Luding County, Garzê Prefecture, Sichuan Province, SW China


By *ringotrips* from flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/ringotrips/29888151526/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/ringotrips/29888123656/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/ringotrips/29296405303/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/ringotrips/29839923781/sizes/l
























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Mount Gongga's Hailuogou Valley Glacier National Geopark - 贡嘎 海螺沟冰川 国家地质公园*
Luding County, Garzê Prefecture, Sichuan Province, SW China


By *ringotrips* from flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/ringotrips/29296308343/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/ringotrips/29296358523/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/ringotrips/29295754204/sizes/l























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Mount Gongga's Hailuogou Valley Glacier National Geopark - 贡嘎 海螺沟冰川 国家地质公园*
Luding County, Garzê Prefecture, Sichuan Province, SW China


By *ringotrips* from flickr











https://www.flickr.com/photos/ringotrips/29923131515/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/ringotrips/29923047765/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/ringotrips/29923029445/sizes/l



















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Yangtze River's Xiling Gorge in Yichang - 宜昌 长江 西陵峡*
Yichang City, Hubei Province, Central China











Xiling Gorge Yangtze river #7213 by Randy Quayle, on Flickr



























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hong Kong Victoria Peak's View of the South China Sea - 香港 太平山 观海*
Hong Kong Island, Hong Kong Special Administrative Region, Southern China











DSC_2277 by Terence Wu, on Flickr
























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Wucaicheng (or Five-Colour-City) Yardang Landscapes at Jimsar County - 新疆 吉木萨尔 五彩城 *
Jimsar County, Changji Prefecture, Xinjiang Autonomous Region, NW China











五彩城 by TAOM, on Flickr


























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*















Yuntai Mountain National Geo-Park (Henan Province) - 河南 云台山国家地质公园*
Xiuwu County, Jiaozuo City, Henan Province, Central China


*Yuntai Mountain* is part of the *Taihang Mountain Range (太行山)*











雲台山 48 by CK&Mayching, on Flickr






















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Pudacuo National Park - 普达措国家公园*
Shangri-La County, Dêqên Prefecture, Yunnan Province, SW China











_DSC2754a普達措國家公園 by CCLee, on Flickr









_DSC2956a普達措 by CCLee, on Flickr









_DSC2831a普達措 by CCLee, on Flickr









_DSC2876a普達措 by CCLee, on Flickr


























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Sunset at Namcha Barwa Peak (7,756 M) - 南迦巴瓦峰 日落*
Mêdog County, Nyingchi Prefecture, Tibet Autonomous Region, SW China











西藏-南迦巴瓦-日落 by Kobe Jiang, on Flickr









西藏-南迦巴瓦-日暮金山 by Kobe Jiang, on Flickr









西藏-南迦巴瓦-祥云金山 by Kobe Jiang, on Flickr























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Ethnic Dong People's Chengyang Village in Sanjing County - 广西 三江 侗族 程阳寨*
Sanjiang County, Liuzhou City, Guangxi Autonomous Region, Southern China










Sunrise by Pieter Vandenberghe, on Flickr




















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*An Ancient Courtyard House at Jilian Town in Yi County - 安徽 黟县 际联 某古宅院落*
Yi County, Huangshan City, Anhui Province, Central China










_DSC7097.jpg by 浩 严, on Flickr






















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*A Thousand Buddhas Pagoda at the Ancient Tiantong Temple in Ningbo - 宁波 千年古刹 天童寺 千佛塔 *
Yinzhou District, Ningbo City, Zhejiang Province, Eastern China


Built in 300 AD, Tiantong Temple is one of the oldest Buddhist Temples in South China (South of the Yangtze River).
Being one of the most important *Zen Buddhism Temples* in Ancient China, it is also the Cradle (or Mother Temple) of the *Japanese Buddhism Sōtō (曹洞宗)*.




















_25A6172 by 伟 陈, on Flickr






























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Old City of Fenghuang - 凤凰古城*
Fenghuang County, Xiangxi Prefecture, Hunan Province, Central China










Fenghuang by Valentin Guidal, on Flickr


















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Jinshanling Section of the Great Wall - 金山岭长城*
Luanping County, Chengde City, Hebei Province, Northern China












By *Paul Makin* from flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/paulmakin/28922259436/sizes/l
















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Tianshan Mountains's Jiangbulake Grasslands at Qitai County - 新疆 奇台县 天山 江布拉克草原 *
Qitai County, Changji Prefecture, Xinjiang Autonomous Region, NW China




















DSC_1990rev by Michael Wong, on Flickr









DSC_1765rev by Michael Wong, on Flickr









DSC_1318rev奇台.江布拉克 by Michael Wong, on Flickr






















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Luoji Mountain (4,357 M) and Lakes in Xichang - 西昌 螺髻山 及 高山湖泊群*
Xichang City, Liangshan Prefecture, Sichuan Province, SW China











049 by shoun.ji, on Flickr









078 by shoun.ji, on Flickr









074 by shoun.ji, on Flickr









072 by shoun.ji, on Flickr









086 by shoun.ji, on Flickr




















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Daming Mountain in Lin'an City (Zhejiang Province) - 浙江 临安 大明山*
Lin'an City, Hangzhou City, Zhejiang Province, Eastern China










大明山 by Away Chen, on Flickr





























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Chishui Danxia Landform and Waterfalls - 赤水丹霞地貌 及 瀑布群*
Chishui, Zunyi City, Guizhou Province, SW China


Chishui Danxia is one of the six *China Danxia landforms (中国丹霞)* that has been inscribed as the *World Heritage Site* since 2010












By *miamen kurz* from flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/schlitz-ohr/7809432336/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/schlitz-ohr/7809326370/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/schlitz-ohr/7809364606/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/schlitz-ohr/7809245182/sizes/l/





















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Yellow River's Hukou Waterfall - 黄河 壶口瀑布*
At the borders of Yichuan County (Shaanxi Province) & Fenxi County (Shanxi Province), Northern China



By *Jeffrey Ng* from flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/jeffreyngkc/16757274324/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/jeffreyngkc/17380135241/sizes/l





















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Old Village of Jiangling at Wuyuan County (Jiangxi Province) - 江西 婺源 江岭村*
Wuyuan County, Shangrao City, Jiangxi Province, Central China










DSCF3807 by 錾 龚, on Flickr









DSCF3801 by 錾 龚, on Flickr




























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*A Tibetan Village at Echu Mountain in Daocheng County - 稻城 俄初山 藏族民居*
Daocheng County, Garzê Prefecture, Sichuan Province, SW China 


By *Andy Leong* from flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/pic_joy/22452976527/sizes/l

























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Takins at Tangjiahe National Nature Reserve in Qingchuan County - 四川 青川县 唐家河保护区 羚牛*
Qingchuan County, Guangyuan City, Sichuan Province, SW China










Takin, Tangjiahe Nature Reserve, Sichuan, China by Jean-Marie Hullot, on Flickr























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*A View of the Sacred Mount Kailash  (6,638 M) and a Colourful Truck at Zhongba County - 冈仁波齐 和 炫彩大卡*
Zhongba County, Shigatse Prefecture, Tibet Autonomous Region, SW China


Mount Kailash is one of the most sacred mountains in both Tibetan Buddhism & India's Hinduism
Mount Kailash itself is located at Neighbouring *Burang County* (Ngari Prefecture), not at the Zhongba County (Shigatse Prefecture)











Colourfully decorated trucks of the Tibetans by Rita Willaert, on Flickr




















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*A Group of Wind Turbines at Shangchuan Island (Taishan City) - 广东 台山 上川岛 风力发电机组*
Taishan City, Jiangmen City, Guangdong Province, Southern China











Wind turbines by MelindaChan ^..^, on Flickr









Wind Turbines by MelindaChan ^..^, on Flickr


























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Mount Hua (or Huashan) National Park - 华山 国家级风景名胜区*
Huayin, Weinan City, Shaanxi Province, NW China










Huashan Central Peak Summit View Pano by Tommy Au, on Flickr









Huashan View of West Peak Pano by Tommy Au, on Flickr









Huashan North Peak Summit View Pano by Tommy Au, on Flickr









Huashan by Tommy Au, on Flickr









Huashan by Tommy Au, on Flickr





















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Yellow Mountain (or Huangshan) National Park - 黄山 国家级风景名胜区*
Huangshan City, Anhui Province, Central China

The *Yellow Mountain (or Huangshan)* was named after the semi-mythological *Yellow Emperor  (黄帝)*, the ancestor of all Chinese People. 





















huangshan entre els núvols by Xavi, on Flickr









huangshan by Xavi, on Flickr









el gran canó del mar de l'oest by Xavi, on Flickr



















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Zhangye Binggou Danxia Landforms - 张掖 冰沟丹霞*
Sunan County, Zhangye City, Gansu Province, NW China


By *Lee Hew-Son* from flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/22915723936/sizes/l























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Karst Landscapes along the Li River at Yangshuo County - 阳朔 漓江沿岸 喀斯特地貌*
Yangshuo County, Guilin City, Guangxi Autonomous Region, Southern China











Xianggong Mountain (Xianggongshan), Yangshuo, China by Tony Chao, on Flickr









Xianggong Mountain (Xianggongshan), Yangshuo, China by Tony Chao, on Flickr









Xianggong Mountain (Xianggongshan), Yangshuo, China by Tony Chao, on Flickr























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Mount Siguniang's Shuangqiaogou Valley After Snow - 雪后 四姑娘山 双桥沟*
Xiaojin County, Ngawa Prefecture, Sichuan Province, SW China










Siguniang shan by Phuong Nguyen Thanh, on Flickr
























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Mount Siguniang's Yaomei Peak (6,250 M) - 四姑娘山 主峰 幺妹峰*
Xiaojin County, Ngawa Prefecture, Sichuan Province, SW China


Mount Siguniang's Yaomei Peak (or the Youngest Sister Peak) at the Height of 6,250 M, is dubbed as the *"Queen of Sichuan's peaks (蜀山皇后)"*. 










View of Mt Siguniang near Rilong by Vinchel Budihardjo, on Flickr









View of Yaoniangfeng (6250m) from Mt Siguniang's Dafeng Summit by Vinchel Budihardjo, on Flickr
























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Yading National Nature Reserve - 亚丁 自然保护区*
Daocheng County, Garzê Prefecture, Sichuan Province, SW China










亞丁 0593 by Yuen, on Flickr









日瓦 309 by Yuen, on Flickr









亞丁 0982 by Yuen, on Flickr
























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Yading National Nature Reserve - 亚丁 自然保护区*
Daocheng County, Garzê Prefecture, Sichuan Province, SW China










牛奶海 by 慧元 黃, on Flickr









洛絨牛場 by 慧元 黃, on Flickr









亞丁 by 慧元 黃, on Flickr




















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Slender West Lake in Yangzhou (Jiangsu Province) - 江苏 扬州 瘦西湖*
Yangzhou City, Jiangsu Province, Eastern China










扬州瘦西湖 Slender West Lake, Yangzhou by copetan, on Flickr





























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Iron Pagoda of Kaifeng Built in 1049 AD (Song Dynasty) - 宋代 开封铁塔*
Kaifeng City, Henan Province, Central China










铁塔，开封，河南，中国 by Yilin Yang, on Flickr





























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*An Unknown Gorge at Linfen (Shanxi Province) - 山西 临汾 某峡谷*
Linfen City, Shanxi Province, Northern China










Gorgeous gorge by Thomas Gut, on Flickr























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Glacial Lakes at Qizanggou Valley in Songpan County - 松潘 七藏沟 冰蚀湖群*
Songpan County, Ngawa Prefecture, Sichuan Province, SW China


(Qizanggou Valley is half way between the two nearby more famous UNECSO World Heritage Sites *Jiuzhaigou Valley* and *Huanglong *)











Qizanggou by Mengti, on Flickr









Qizanggou by Mengti, on Flickr









Qizanggou 七藏溝 by Mengti, on Flickr









Qizanggou 七藏溝 by Mengti, on Flickr




















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Late Autumn at Qizanggou Valley in Songpan County - 松潘 七藏沟 深秋*
Songpan County, Ngawa Prefecture, Sichuan Province, SW China


(Qizanggou Valley is half way between the two nearby more famous UNECSO World Heritage Sites *Jiuzhaigou Valley* and *Huanglong *)










Qizanggou by Mengti, on Flickr









Qizanggou by Mengti, on Flickr









Qizanggou by Mengti, on Flickr









Qizanggou 長海啞口 by Mengti, on Flickr









Qizanggou by Mengti, on Flickr



















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Late Autumn at Qizanggou Valley in Songpan County - 松潘 七藏沟 深秋*
Songpan County, Ngawa Prefecture, Sichuan Province, SW China


(Qizanggou Valley is half way between the two nearby more famous UNECSO World Heritage Sites *Jiuzhaigou Valley* and *Huanglong *)










Qizanggou by Mengti, on Flickr









Qizanggou by Mengti, on Flickr









Qizanggou 草海子 by Mengti, on Flickr









Qizanggou 乾海子 by Mengti, on Flickr









Qizanggou 草海子 by Mengti, on Flickr





















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Tropical Wuzhizhou Island at Haitang Bay in Sanya - 三亚 海棠湾 蜈支洲岛*
Sanya City, Hainan Province, Southern China










三亞蜈支州島 Day 2 by J10, on Flickr









三亞蜈支州島 Day 2 by J10, on Flickr









三亞蜈支州島 Day 2 by J10, on Flickr

























​


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

Tianjin:

Tianjin Ancient Cultural Street by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Fish Pond at Suzhou Museum - 苏州博物馆 一湾清池*
Suzhou City, Jiangsu Province, Eastern China


It was designed by Chinese American Architect *I.M.Pei / 贝聿铭* 
I.M.Pei is a *Pritzker Architecture Prize* Winner and the Architect of *The Louvre Pyramid* in Paris and *National Gallery of Art East Building* in Washington, D.C.
Suzhou is I.M.Pei's Hometown. His ancestral residence's *Lion Grove Garden / 狮子林 *has been inscribed as a UNESCO World Heritage Site among 8 other *Classical Gardens of Suzhou*.











Suzhou Museum by Lanze.H, on Flickr



















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Kanas Lake  at the Altai Mountains - 阿尔泰山 喀纳斯湖*
Burqin County, Altay Prefecture, Xinjiang Autonomous Region, NW china


There is a smaller but more beautiful Y-shaped *Baihu Lake (or White Lake 白湖)* at the up-stream of the *Kanas Lake*, and is surrounded by some of the Altai Mountains' tallest snow-capped Peaks 
It is quite difficult though to find quality photos of the *Baihu Lake* due to its remote location (there is only a 30km long 3-meter-wide horse trail linking Kanas lake to Baihu Lake)


By *Jennifer 真泥佛* from flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/jennifer-kecl/29816285570/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/jennifer-kecl/30202555712/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/jennifer-kecl/30661788765/sizes/l



















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Sayram Lake at Bole City (Xinjiang) - 新疆 赛里木湖 *
Bole City, Bortala Prefecture, Xinjiang Autonomous Region, NW China

With the surface area of 458 sq km (177 sq mi), Sayram Lake is Xinjiang's Largest Alpine Lake


By *Jennifer 真泥佛* from flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/jennifer-kecl/30742505832/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/jennifer-kecl/30918683216/sizes/l/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/jennifer-kecl/30472521221/sizes/l




















​


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

Xian: Guard duty by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*Tianjin (formerly Tientsin):*
Tianjin Xingang riverfront by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Ice Sculpture of "Monkey King Fighting the White Bone Demoness Triple Times" at
2017 Harbin International Ice and Snow Sculpture Festival -
2017 哈尔滨国际冰雪节 孙悟空三打白骨精 冰雕*
Harbin City, Heilongjiang Province, NE China











DSC_3332 by Alexander Tong, on Flickr























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Landscapes at Zhongba County (Tibet) - 西藏 仲巴县 风景*
Zhongba County, Xigazê Prefecture, Tibet Autonomous Region, SW China


By *Stephen Slater *from flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/18169930845/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/17982106188/sizes/l
























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Landscapes at Purang County (Tibet) - 西藏 普兰县 风景*
Purang County, Ngari Prefecture, Tibet Autonomous Region, SW China


By *Stephen Slater *from flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/17529569554/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/17951234340/sizes/l
























​


----------



## Vergelf (Sep 4, 2015)

*Danxia Landforms, Gansu*
Danxia Landforms - Gansu, China (reedit) by Tyler Warawa, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

^^

That heavily photoshoped image is like a hellish version of zhangye danxia national geopark. :lol:
The true colours of the popular tourist spot are like the images showing below:





*Zhangye National Geo-Park - 张掖丹霞国家地质公园*
Zhangye City, Gansu Province, NW China










Zhangye National Geopark of Danxia / 张掖丹霞国家地质公园 by Gregory Song, on Flickr









Zhangye National Geopark of Danxia / 张掖丹霞国家地质公园 by Gregory Song, on Flickr









Zhangye National Geopark of Danxia / 张掖丹霞国家地质公园 by Gregory Song, on Flickr


























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hangzhou Liuhe Pagoda Built in Year 1165 (Song Dynasty) - 杭州 宋代 六和塔 *
Hangzhou City, Zhejiang Province, Eastern China










_IMG1719 by SY Huang, on Flickr




























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Bird Island at Qinghai Lake - 青海湖 鸟岛*
Gonghe County, Hainan Prefecture, Qinghai Province, NW China

With the Surface Area of 4,186 sq km, Qinghai Lake is China's Largest Lake. 










Untitled by Justin Chen, on Flickr

























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Yunnan Shilin (Stone Forest) Karst Landscapes - 云南石林 卡斯特地貌*
Shilin County, Kunming City, Yunnan Province, SW China

Yunnan Shilin Karst Landscape is part of the UNESCO World Heritage Sites listed *South China Karst*.












By *rjabalosIII *from flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/30973337162/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/30295091724/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/31115830615/sizes/l




























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Yunnan Shilin (Stone Forest) Karst Landscapes - 云南石林 卡斯特地貌*
Shilin County, Kunming City, Yunnan Province, SW China

Yunnan Shilin Karst Landscape is part of the UNESCO World Heritage Sites listed *South China Karst*.












By *rjabalosIII *from flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/31115023955/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/30309082213/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/30972930232/sizes/l




























​


----------



## Vergelf (Sep 4, 2015)

Long reflection. by Pierre Bodilis, on Flickr
Three pagodas under the mountain. by Pierre Bodilis, on Flickr
Nightfall on the Lijiang river. by Pierre Bodilis, on Flickr
A morning in Duoyishu. by Pierre Bodilis, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Mount Gongga's Reflection on Lisuohai Lake at Kangding - 康定里索海 贡嘎主峰倒影*
Kangding City, Garzê Prefecture, Sichuan Province, SW China


At the height of 7,556 m (24,790 ft),  Mount Gongga is the easternmost 7,000 metres (23,000 ft) peak in the world 











H46A9134 by Andrew Bi, on Flickr









H46A9146 by Andrew Bi, on Flickr

























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Yajiaqinghai (or Yajia Lovers') Lake at Gongga Mountains - 贡嘎 雅家埂 雅家情海*
Luding County, Garzê Prefecture, Sichuan Province, SW China










雅家埂, 雅家情海 / Yajiaqinghai Lake, Sichuan by Gregory Song, on Flickr









雅家埂, 雅家情海 / Yajiaqinghai Lake, Sichuan by Gregory Song, on Flickr



























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Minor Peaks of the Gongga Mountains (or Minya Konka) - 贡嘎山 次峰群 *
Kangding City, Garzê Prefecture, Sichuan Province, SW China











Little Konka (6,027m), Jiazi (6,549m), Grosvenor (6,376m), Reddomain (6,112m) by Frank Lee*, on Flickr









Mt. Reddomain (6,112m) by Frank Lee*, on Flickr









Mt. Reddomain (6,112m) and Moxi Valley by Frank Lee*, on Flickr









Mt. Grosvenor (6,376m) by Frank Lee*, on Flickr









Mount Little Konka (6,027m) and the plateau by Frank Lee*, on Flickr




























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Buddhist Zhengguo Temple at a Cliff of Mianshan Mountains (Shanxi Province) - 山西介休 绵山 正果寺 *
Jiexiu City, Jinzhong City, Shanxi Province, Northern China





















P9140273.jpg by dana.jensen, on Flickr









P9140275.jpg by dana.jensen, on Flickr























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Mianshan Mountain's Canyon (Shanxi Province) - 山西介休 绵山 峡谷 *
Jiexiu City, Jinzhong City, Shanxi Province, Northern China











P9140205.jpg by dana.jensen, on Flickr









P9140327.jpg by dana.jensen, on Flickr
























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Tianmu Mountain National Nature Reserve (Zhejiang Province) - 浙江临安 天目山国家自然保护区*
Lin'an City, Hangzhou City, Zhejiang Province, Eastern China










Untitled by 狙击King, on Flickr









Untitled by 狙击King, on Flickr
































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Tibetan Monks playing with a Local Antelope Calf at Langmusi Monastery - 甘南 郎木寺的小蔵原羚*
Luqu County, Gannan Prefecture, Gansu Province, NW china











Those buddhists are playing with a deer at the break by Tao Wu, on Flickr









Those buddhists are playing with a deer at the break by Tao Wu, on Flickr

























​


----------



## Vergelf (Sep 4, 2015)

*Huizhou Village, Anhui Province*
呈坎.徽州.安徽 by cs 1867, on Flickr
呈坎.徽州.安徽 by cs 1867, on Flickr
呈坎.徽州.安徽 by cs 1867, on Flickr


----------



## Vergelf (Sep 4, 2015)

*Huizhou*
Village Above the Clouds by F Z, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

^^

Nice photos you've got there! thx for posting  




Vergelf said:


> *Huizhou Village, Anhui Province*


^^

*Huizhou (徽州)* is not a village. :nuts: :lol:
It is the name of an ancient region  in today's southeasten Anhui Province and Northeastern Jiangxi Province.
Most of the Region are included in today's prefecture-level Huangshan City.
And please don't be confused with the *Huizhou City* (惠州) in Guangdong Province in Southern China. 
The Photos in your post #4489 are from *Chengkan Village (呈坎)*, one of the dozens of well preserved ancient villages in Huizhou Region.
Among those villages, two of them are listed as the UNESCO World Heritage Sites: *Hongcun Village (宏村)* and *Xidi Village (西递)* .


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*A Coastal Eco-Park in Shenzhen - 深圳 滨海生态公园*
Shenzhen City, Guangdong Province, Southern China










盐田大梅沙骑行 by KGZeng, on Flickr









盐田大梅沙骑行 by KGZeng, on Flickr






























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Tibetan Buddhist Yerpa Monastery at Dagzê County - 西藏 达孜 扎叶巴寺*
Dagzê County, Lhasa City, Tibet Autonomous Region, SW China




















NY5A2149 by Feng Zhong, on Flickr























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Tibetan Buddhist Ganden Monastery at Dagzê County - 西藏 达孜 甘丹寺*
Dagzê County, Lhasa City, Tibet Autonomous Region, SW China





















NY5A2094 by Feng Zhong, on Flickr









NY5A2074 by Feng Zhong, on Flickr
























​


----------



## Vergelf (Sep 4, 2015)

*Changshu, Jiangsu*
Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


> Huizhou (徽州) is not a village.
> It is the name of an ancient region in today's southeasten Anhui Province and Northeastern Jiangxi Province.
> Most of the Region are included in today's prefecture-level Huangshan City.


Thank you for correcting.


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Historical District near the Gate of China in Nanjing - 南京 中华门附近 历史街区*
Nanjing City, Capital of Jiangsu Province, Eastern China










DSC_8013 by Alexander Tong, on Flickr






























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Mingyong Glacier at Meili Snow Mountains - 云南 梅里雪山 明永冰川*
Dêqên County, Diqing Prefecture, Yunnan Province, SW China










Kawagebo (?) by La tête en bas, on Flickr






















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Wuyi Mountains National Park - 福建 武夷山 国家公园*
Nanping City, Fujian Province, SE China




















bamboo rafting my way on the Wuyi mountains river towards what I saw as a screaming face rock? Fuji X-T1 by igordreamscometrue, on Flickr









Bamboo rafting on a chilly morning in the Wuyi Mountains, Fujian Fujifilm X-T1 XF18-135mm by igordreamscometrue, on Flickr




















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Inner Mongolia Section of Bashang Grasslands in Winter - 冬季 内蒙 坝上*
Chifeng City, Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region, Northern China


By *辛同學* from flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/tomrobert/31277554644/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/tomrobert/31966097322/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/tomrobert/31700148630/sizes/l
























​


----------



## Vergelf (Sep 4, 2015)

*Forbidden City, Beijing*
"Lion King" made from Bronze by Adam Y Zhang, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Great Bend of the Heilongjiang River (or Amur River) at Mohe County - 漠河 黑龙江第一湾*
Mohe County, Daxing'anling Prefecture, Heilongjiang Province, NE China










Heilongjiang River by Jixin YU, on Flickr

























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Zanda National GeoPark (Tibet) - 西藏 阿里 扎达土林国家地质公园*
Zanda County, Ngari Prefecture, Tibet Autonomous Region, SW China











扎達土林 Zhada Clay Forest by Raymond Chan, on Flickr









扎達土林 Zhada Clay Forest by Raymond Chan, on Flickr









扎達土林 Zhada Clay Forest by Raymond Chan, on Flickr









扎達土林 Zhada Clay Forest by Raymond Chan, on Flickr




















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Zanda National GeoPark (Tibet) - 西藏 阿里 扎达土林国家地质公园*
Zanda County, Ngari Prefecture, Tibet Autonomous Region, SW China











扎達土林 Zhada Clay Forest by Raymond Chan, on Flickr









扎達土林 Zhada Clay Forest by Raymond Chan, on Flickr









扎達土林 Zhada Clay Forest by Raymond Chan, on Flickr









扎達土林 Zhada Clay Forest by Raymond Chan, on Flickr






















​


----------



## Antonio227 (Mar 10, 2006)

Powerful landscapes.


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Sai Wan Bay at Sai Kung Peninsula  (Hong Kong) - 香港 西贡半岛 大浪西湾*
New Territories, Hong Kong Special Administrative Region, Southern China











Sai Wan 大浪西灣 by Mengti, on Flickr









Sai Wan 大浪西灣 by Mengti, on Flickr









Sai Wan 大浪西灣 by Mengti, on Flickr









Sai Wan 大浪西灣 by Mengti, on Flickr




























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Wuxuhai Lake at Jiulong County (Sichuan Province) - 四川 九龙 伍须海 *
Jiulong County, Garzê Prefecture, Sichuan province, SW China










DSD_9543 by 朝元 鄭, on Flickr









DSD_9492 by 朝元 鄭, on Flickr

























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Sacred Mount Jiuhua (Anhui Province) - 安徽 九华山*
Qingyang County, Chizhou City, Anhui Province, Central China













Being the seat of the Bodhisattva *Ksitigarbha / 地藏菩萨*, it is one of the *Four Most Sacred Buddhist Mountains* in China, along with:

*Mount Wutai / 五台山* (Seat of the Bodhisattva *Manjusri / 文殊菩萨*)
*Mount Putuo / 普陀山* (Seat of the Bodhisattva *Avalokiteśvara / 观音菩萨*)
*Mount Emei / 峨嵋山* (Seat of the Bodhisattva *Samantabhadra / 普贤菩萨*)










DSC_1038 by chiamei Huang, on Flickr









DSC_0749 by chiamei Huang, on Flickr






























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Sceneries along the Karakoram Highway - 喀喇昆仑公路 沿途风景*
Kashgar Prefecture, Xinjiang Autonomous Region, NW China 










IMG_2810 by Martin Star, on Flickr









IMG_2869 by Martin Star, on Flickr





















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Old Campus of Xiamen University Built in 1920s - 厦门大学 老建筑*
Xiamen City, Fujian Province, Eastern China










06108-Xiamen by Xiquinho Silva, on Flickr









06130-Xiamen by Xiquinho Silva, on Flickr





























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*A Traditional Chinese Wedding in Shanghai - 上海 传统婚礼仪式*
Shanghai Municipality, Eastern China


By *基诺 Genovision* from flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/32242067881/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/32323028066/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/32323031546/sizes/l





















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Mount Sanqing National Park (Jiangxi Province) - 江西 三清山国家公园*
Yushan County, Shangrao City, Jiangxi Province, Central China




















三清山-51 by cnyaoying, on Flickr









三清山-48 by cnyaoying, on Flickr









三清山-61 by cnyaoying, on Flickr























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Mount Sanqing National Park (Jiangxi Province) - 江西 三清山国家公园*
Yushan County, Shangrao City, Jiangxi Province, Central China




















三清山-54 by cnyaoying, on Flickr









三清山-31 by cnyaoying, on Flickr









三清山-66 by cnyaoying, on Flickr























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Ethnic Miao People's Rice Terraces at Gaopo Village near Guiyang - 贵阳 高坡苗族乡 梯田*
Guiyang City, Capital of Guizhou Province, SW China










Just another terrace by Matthew Leung, on Flickr






















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Nanjing 3rd Yangtze River Bridge and the nearby Dashengguan Bridge - 金陵双桥 雄垮长江 *
Nanjing City, Capital of Jiangsu Province, Eastern China










LAOWA 15mm F4 WIDE ANGLE MACRO by LAOWA LENS, on Flickr
































​


----------



## Vergelf (Sep 4, 2015)

*Dunhuang Oasis*
Dunhuang oasis by Valentin Guidal, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Jade Dragon Snow Mountain Viewing from the Old Town of Lijiang - 丽江古城远眺玉龙雪山*
Lijiang City, Yunnan Province, SW China






















Yunnan y Sichuan www.elrincondesele.com by Jose Miguel Redondo, on Flickr



























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Kawagarbo Peak (6,740 M) of the Meili Snow Mountains - 梅里雪山主峰卡瓦格博*
Dêqên County, Diqing Prefecture, Yunnan Province, SW China











Mt. Kawakarpo, 6740m by Frank Lee*, on Flickr

























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Farmlands in Hulunbuir (Inner Mongolia) - 内蒙 呼伦贝尔 田野*
Hulunbuir City, Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region, NE China











DSCF4101- by chow johnny, on Flickr





















​


----------



## Vergelf (Sep 4, 2015)

白河大峡谷 by Great Han, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

^^

Nice early spring photo from Baihe River Gorge at *Huairou District* (outer northern suburb of Beijing)  :cheers:



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Kuokesu Grand Canyon (Xinjiang) - 新疆 阔克苏大峡谷 *
Tekes County, Ili Prefecture, Xinjiang Autonomous Region, NW China











XinJiang_Panorama4 by Jeffrey Ng, on Flickr









XinJiang_Panorama6 by Jeffrey Ng, on Flickr









DSC00473 by Jeffrey Ng, on Flickr
























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Waterfalls at Maling River Gorge - 马岭河峡谷 瀑布群*
Xingyi City, Qianxinan Prefecture, Guizhou Province, SW China


By *Eddy Tsai* from flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/iding/22452291447/sizes/l

























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Old and New in Chengdu - 新老 锦官城 (成都)*
Chengdu City, Capital of Sichuan Province, SW China










Here is Chengdu by MaiTe Zeng, on Flickr

























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*A Tibetan Village by the Pagsum Lake (Basong Co) - 巴松错湖畔藏族村落*
Gongbo'gyamda County, Nyingchi Prefecture, Tibet Autonomous Region, SW China










西藏 巴松措 by Christabelle‧迴紋針, on Flickr









西藏 巴松措 by Christabelle‧迴紋針, on Flickr









西藏 巴松措 by Christabelle‧迴紋針, on Flickr



















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Wudalianchi National Volcanic Geo-park - 五大连池 国家火山地质公园 *
Wudalianchi City, Heihe City, Heilongjiang Province, NE China

There are total 14 volcanoes in the area, among them are two active volcanoes had the latest eruptions from year 1719 to 1721 











161, _G8C4824 黑龍江省嫩江縣五大連池鎮世界地質公園 by 王 富民, on Flickr









176, _J0T3717 黑龍江省嫩江縣五大連池鎮世界地質公園 by 王 富民, on Flickr









157, _J0T3701 黑龍江省嫩江縣五大連池鎮世界地質公園 by 王 富民, on Flickr























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Honglashan (or Mount Hongla) National Nature Reserve (Tibet) - 芒康 红拉山国家自然保护区*
Markam County, Chamdo City, Tibet Autonomous Region, SW China










123 白馬雪山 (3) by chowhauoi, on Flickr









122 在紅拉山口看白馬雪山 (3) by chowhauoi, on Flickr


























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Landscapes in Xiangyang (Hubei Province) - 湖北襄阳 苍龙岭和春秋寨*
Xiangyang City, Hubei Province, Central China










五朵山之襄阳的苍龙岭.jpg by wuse mang, on Flickr









_WSF8462.jpg by wuse mang, on Flickr























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*A Tropical Seaside Resort in Sanya - 三亚某度假酒店*
Sanya City, Hainan Province, Southern China

Sanya is China's most famous tropical resort city with beautiful bays, islands and sandy beaches.










5th trip to Sanya by FEI-CHUN YING, on Flickr









5th trip to Sanya by FEI-CHUN YING, on Flickr





















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Landscapes at Xianju County (Zhejiang Province) - 浙江 仙居县风景 (神仙居景区)*
Xianju County, Taizhou City, Zhejiang Province, Eastern China










Xianju Zhejiang China by Avenue Joffre, on Flickr









Xianju Zhejiang China by Avenue Joffre, on Flickr









Xianju Zhejiang China by Avenue Joffre, on Flickr





























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Qinghai Part of the Qilian Mountains - 青海 祁连山*
Qilian County, Haibei Prefecture, Qinghai Province, NW china










Qinghai by Avenue Joffre, on Flickr









Qinghai by Avenue Joffre, on Flickr





















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Tibetan Town of Larung Gar after Snow at Sêrtar County - 雪后 甘孜色达洛若* 
Sêrtar County, Garzê Prefecture, Sichuan Province, SW China

The *Larung Gar Buddhist Academy** (喇荣五明佛学院)* is located at the centre of the town 


By *Oneworld72* from flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/oneworld72/32940345420/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/oneworld72/32593134044/sizes/l























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Old Villages along the Xin'an River (Anhui Province) - 安徽歙县 新安江古村落*
*She County*, Huangshan City, Anhui Province, Central China

Xin'an River is the upper stretch of the *Qiantang River (钱塘江)*










Xin'an river landscape paintings gallery by Tao Wu, on Flickr









Xin'an Landscape Paintings Gallery, Shexian, Anhui, China by Tao Wu, on Flickr























​


----------



## Vergelf (Sep 4, 2015)

香格里拉午后 by Cameradoggy, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Canola Flower Fields at Luoping County (Yunnan Province) - 云南罗平 螺丝田*
Luoping County, Qujing City, Yunnan Province, SW China


By *Albert Wirtz* from flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/25440712551/sizes/l






















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Cherry Blossom Season at Lake Tai's Yuantouzhu Peninsula - 无锡 太湖 鼋头渚 樱花季*
Wuxi City, Jiangsu Province, Eastern China









國際櫻花節 | 太湖黿頭渚國家風景區 | 江蘇無錫 by Luther's Studio Tsai, on Flickr









國際櫻花節 | 太湖黿頭渚國家風景區 | 江蘇無錫 by Luther's Studio Tsai, on Flickr









國際櫻花節 | 太湖黿頭渚國家風景區 | 江蘇無錫 by Luther's Studio Tsai, on Flickr



























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Ancient Buddhist Temples at Mount Wutai - 五台山 古寺院*
Wutai County, Xinzhou City, Shanxi Province, Northern China



















Being seat of the Bodhisattva *Manjusri / 文殊菩萨*, *Mount Wutai* is one of the *Four Most Sacred Buddhist Mountains* in China, along with:

*Mount Jiuhua / 九华山* (Seat of the Bodhisattva *Ksitigarbha / 地藏菩萨*)
*Mount Putuo / 普陀山* (Seat of the Bodhisattva *Avalokiteśvara / 观音菩萨*)
*Mount Emei / 峨嵋山* (Seat of the Bodhisattva *Samantabhadra / 普贤菩萨*)











DSC01811 by Wayne Sun, on Flickr









DSC01813 by Wayne Sun, on Flickr


















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Sand Dunes by Bulunkou Lake at the Pamir Mountains - 帕米尔高原 布伦口沙山沙湖*
Akto County, Kizilsu Prefecture, Xinjiang Autonomous Region, NW China










China - Kashgar - Karakoram Highway to Karakul Lake - 30th June 2012-212.jpg by Redstone Hill, on Flickr





















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*China's Wild West: Road Trip in Qinghai Province - 大西北 青海某公路*
Somewhere in Qinghai Province, NW China










On the road. Qinghai, China by Andrii Lutsyk, on Flickr






















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Karst Landscapes in Guilin - 桂林山水甲天下*
Guilin City, Guangxi Autonomous Region, Southern China










Guilin by Martin Eberle, on Flickr



















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*East Section of the Ancient Water Front Town of Wuzhen (Zhejiang Province) - 浙江 乌镇 东栅*
Tongxiang City, Jiaxing City, Zhejiang Province, Eastern China










烏鎮 by FEI-CHUN YING, on Flickr









烏鎮 by FEI-CHUN YING, on Flickr









烏鎮 by FEI-CHUN YING, on Flickr





























​


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

little universe said:


> *Landscapes at Xianju County (Zhejiang Province) - 浙江 仙居县风景 (神仙居景区)*
> Xianju County, Taizhou City, Zhejiang Province, Eastern China
> 
> 
> ...


i've been there:cheers:


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

little universe said:


> *Pudacuo National Park - 普达措国家公园*
> Shangri-La County, Dêqên Prefecture, Yunnan Province, SW China
> 
> 
> ...


visited this place last summer, just amazing,the scenery is unbelievable.


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Landscapes at Luqu County (Gansu Province) - 甘肃碌曲县风景*
Luqu County, Gannan Prefecture, Gansu Province, NW China










From horizon to horizon a Nomads landscape, Tibet 2012 by © Jan Reurink, on Flickr









Green pasture mountain landscape, Tibet 2012 by © Jan Reurink, on Flickr









Green pasture landscape, Tibet 2012 by © Jan Reurink, on Flickr






















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Banji Peak (5,430 M) at Li County (Sichuan Province) - 四川理县 半脊峰 *
Li County, Ngawa Prefecture, Sichuan Province, SW China


By *LiWen Chang* from flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/lwchang/21149014112/sizes/l


























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Landscapes along the Lhasa River (Tibet) - 西藏拉萨河沿岸风景*
Lhasa City, Tibet Autonomous Region, SW China

Lhasa River is a northern tributary of the *Yarlung Tsangpo River (雅魯藏布江) *











Tibetan Plateau - 青藏高原 by Daniel Poon, on Flickr









Tibet_TIB1488 by Daniel Poon, on Flickr




















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Pingshanhu Canyon at Zhangye (Gansu Province) - 甘肃张掖 平山湖大峡谷*
Zhangye City, Gansu Province, NW China

Pingshanhu Canyon is part of the greater * Zhangye National Geop-park (张掖国家地质公园) *


By *Lee Hew-Son* from flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/23039312111/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/23039298011/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/22609842687/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/23039304361/sizes/l
























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Pingshanhu Canyon at Zhangye (Gansu Province) - 甘肃张掖 平山湖大峡谷*
Zhangye City, Gansu Province, NW China

Pingshanhu Canyon is part of the greater * Zhangye National Geop-park (张掖国家地质公园) *


By *Lee Hew-Son* from flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/22609824957/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/23002106116/sizes/l
























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Ancient Waterfront Town of Nanxun (Zhejiang Province) - 浙江湖州 南浔古镇*
Nanxun District, Huzhou City, Zhejiang Province, Eastern China

Nanxun is one of the 6 ancient waterfront towns in us *Wu Region (Zhejiang, Shanghai & Southern Jiangsu)* that are in UNESCO World Heritage Site's Tentative List

The other 5 towns are: 

Wuzhen - 乌镇 (Zhejiang Province)
Zhouzhuang - 周庄 (Jiangsu Province)
Xitang - 西塘 (Zhejiang Province)
Tongli - 同里 (Jiangsu Province)
Luzhi - 甪直 (Jiangsu Province)










Mina Guli by Mina Guli, on Flickr






























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Running along Yangtze River's Xiling Gorge (Hubei Province) - 狂奔在西陵峡*
Yichang City, Hubei Province, Central China

*Xiling Gorge* is one of the famous *Three Gorges (长江三峡)* at the Middle Yangtze River











Mina Guli by Mina Guli, on Flickr









Mina Guli by Mina Guli, on Flickr





















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*A Neo-Classical Chinese Garden in Suzhou (Jiangsu Province) - 苏州 江南造园传统的复兴*
Suzhou City, Jiangsu Province, Eastern China










Xietang panorama by Linfu Feng, on Flickr









Nightview China Garden by Linfu Feng, on Flickr









Colorful Xietang by Linfu Feng, on Flickr




























​


----------



## Vergelf (Sep 4, 2015)

*Saint Sophia Cathedral in Harbin*
Harbin by Kailyn.J Wong, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Wulingyuan (Zhangjiajie National Park) - 武陵源 (张家界国家公园) *
Zhangjiajie City, Hunan Province, Central China






















Zhangjiajie by Norbert Trewin, on Flickr









Zhangjiajie National Park by Norbert Trewin, on Flickr

























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Yading National Nature Reserve (Sichuan Province) - 四川 亚丁 自然保护区*
Daocheng County, Garzê Prefecture, Sichuan Province, SW China










P1080363 by W. Xu, on Flickr









P1080359 by W. Xu, on Flickr









P1070991 by W. Xu, on Flickr
























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Yading National Nature Reserve (Sichuan Province) - 四川 亚丁 自然保护区*
Daocheng County, Garzê Prefecture, Sichuan Province, SW China










稻城亚丁- (124 of 131) by Bernard Lee, on Flickr









稻城亚丁- (85 of 131) by Bernard Lee, on Flickr









稻城亚丁- (123 of 131) by Bernard Lee, on Flickr









稻城亚丁- (104 of 131) by Bernard Lee, on Flickr









稻城亚丁- (103 of 131) by Bernard Lee, on Flickr






















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Changzhi Part of the Taihang Mountain's Grand Canyon (Shanxi Province) - 山西 长治 太行山大峡谷*
Huguan County, Changzhi City, Shanxi Province, Northern China











20160601160647.jpg by lachibum, on Flickr









20160601152638.jpg by lachibum, on Flickr









20160601154449.jpg by lachibum, on Flickr

























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Ancient Village of Nuodeng (Yunnan Province) - 云南大理 诺邓古村*
Yunlong County, Dali Prefecture, Yunnan Province, SW China

The ancient village is well-known in China for its homemade *Nuodeng Ham / 诺邓火腿*











Nuodeng Village Panorama, Yunnan, SW China by Tony Doy, on Flickr





















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Mount Danxia National Geopark - 丹霞山 国家地质公园*
Renhua County, Shaoguan City, Guangdong Province, Southern China























DanXia Mountain by Jixin YU, on Flickr









DanXia Mountain by Jixin YU, on Flickr


























​


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*Dalian (International Conference Center)*

Dalian's International Conference Centre against a skyline backdrop by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Kanas River at Chinese Part of the Altai Mountains (Xinjiang) - 新疆 阿尔泰山 喀纳斯河*
Burqin County, Altay Prefecture, Xinjiang Autonomous Region, NW China

Kanas River is the outflow of the * Kanas Lake  (喀纳斯湖)*, and a tributary to the *Irtysh River (额尔齐斯河)*











pa010354 by Shih-Ting Fang, on Flickr









pa010292 by Shih-Ting Fang, on Flickr









pa010273 by Shih-Ting Fang, on Flickr
























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*A Herd of Sheep by the Kanas River (Xinjiang) - 新疆布尔津 喀纳斯河羊群*
Burqin County, Altay Prefecture, Xinjiang Autonomous Region, NW China


Kanas River is the outflow of the *Kanas Lake (喀纳斯湖)* at Chinese Part of the *Altai Mountains*










pa010274 喀那斯湖 by Shih-Ting Fang, on Flickr









pa010271 喀那斯湖 by Shih-Ting Fang, on Flickr









pa010212 喀那斯湖 norhern China by Shih-Ting Fang, on Flickr


























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hemu Village at Chinese Part of the Altai Mountains in Winter (Xinjiang) - 新疆 冬季 阿尔泰山 禾木村*
Burqin County, Altay Prefecture, Xinjiang Autonomous Region, NW China










LAOWA 7.5mm F2 MFT by LAOWA LENS, on Flickr









LAOWA 7.5mm F2.0 MFT by LAOWA LENS, on Flickr









LAOWA 7.5mm F2 MFT by LAOWA LENS, on Flickr





















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Chinese Part of the Altai Mountains in Winter (Xinjiang) - 新疆 白雪皑皑的阿尔泰山*
Burqin County, Altay Prefecture, Xinjiang Autonomous Region, NW China











LAOWA 7.5mm F2 MFT by LAOWA LENS, on Flickr









LAOWA 7.5mm F2 MFT by LAOWA LENS, on Flickr




















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Tropical Forests at Jianfengling National Nature Reserve (Hainan Province) - 海南乐东 尖峰岭 热带雨林*
*Ledong County*, Hainan Province, Southern China










Panorama Jianfeng Mountain IMG_4165 by Zifeng Ding, on Flickr









Panorama Jianfeng Mountain IMG_4016 by Zifeng Ding, on Flickr









IMG_3771 by Zifeng Ding, on Flickr























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Ancient Town of Nianbadu at Jiangshan City (Zhejiang Province) - 浙江江山 廿八都古镇*
Jiangshan City, Quzhou City, Zhejiang Province, Eastern China

The name of this Ancient Town has two Pronunciations: *"Ershibadu(二十八都)"* in Mandarin or *"Nianbadu"* in *Wu Chinese* (native language of Zhejiang Province). 











二十八都.江山 by cs 1867, on Flickr









二十八都.江山.衢州 by cs 1867, on Flickr






























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Guide National Geo-park (Qinghai Province) - 青海 贵德国家地质公园*
Guide County, Hainan Prefecture, Qinghai Province, NW China










20141108151159.jpg by lachibum, on Flickr









20141108153222.jpg by lachibum, on Flickr






















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Donglingshan (or Lingshan), the highest Mountain in Beijing - 北京之巅 东灵山(灵山)*
Mengtougou District, Beijing Municipality, Northern China

At the height of 2,303 M, it is the highest mountain in the Chinese Capital 










灵山-山上的野花可以采 by Wanhong Cao, on Flickr









灵山-和谐社会 by Wanhong Cao, on Flickr









灵山-赶牲灵 by Wanhong Cao, on Flickr
































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Jokhang Monastery & Norbulingka Palace in Lhasa (Tibet) - 拉萨 大昭寺和诺布林卡*
Lhasa City, Tibet Autonomous Region, SW China



By *Joersch* from flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/joerg1975/33788251401/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/joerg1975/32976354833/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/joerg1975/32946293334/sizes/l




























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

* Chola Mountains (6,168 M) & Yilhun Lhatso (Xinluhai) Lake - 雀儿山 及 玉隆拉措 (新路海)*
Dêgê County, Garzê Prefecture, Sichuan Province, SW China











_DSC8726 by caoqingsz, on Flickr









_DSC8799 by caoqingsz, on Flickr



















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*An Ethnic She Herbalist and an Old Banyan Tree at Xiapu County (Fujian Province) - 福建霞浦 榕树下 畲族采药人*
Xiapu County, Ningde City, Fujian Province, Eastern China










榕樹下 by hkfly2005, on Flickr









採藥歸來 by hkfly2005, on Flickr





























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Ancient Lucun Village at Yi County (Anhui Province) - 安徽 黟县 卢村*
Yi County, Huagshan City, Anhui Province, Central China











_DSC7062NEX-6 by Look Look, on Flickr









_DSC7044NEX-6 by Look Look, on Flickr









_DSC0473ILCE-6000 by Look Look, on Flickr




















​


----------



## Vergelf (Sep 4, 2015)

*Xidi village, Yi County, Anhui province, China*
西遞村 Xidi by sunnyha, on Flickr


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

Shanghai:

Shanghai: Pavilions and teahouses in the Chenghuang Miao district by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Yanzhou Island off the coast of Huidong County (Guangdong Province) - 广东 惠东 盐洲岛 *
Huidong County, Huizhou City, Guangdong Province, Southern China










yanzhouland guangdong china by Chen Qi, on Flickr





























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Chaibuqi National Forest Park in Yichang (Hubei Province) - 湖北宜昌 柴埠溪国家森林公园 *
Wufeng County, Yichang City, Hubei Province, Central China










无限风光在险峰”柴埠溪2 by 北美宜昌同乡会, on Flickr






















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Former Royal Wulanbutong Hunting Ground (Inner Mongolia) - 内蒙 皇家猎苑 乌兰布统*
Heshigten Banner, Chifeng City, Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region, Northern China

Wulanbutong is part of the famous *Bashang Grassland (坝上草原)*



By *Jason Wang* from flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/jwang7/30146815445/sizes/l






















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

SCROLL >>>>>>>>>>>
















*Wetlands between the Upper and Lower Ranwu Lakes (Tibet) - 西藏八宿 上下然乌湖间的湿地 *
Baxoi County, Chamdo Prefecture, Tibet Autonomous Region, SW China











2016-03-林芝-400 by eckluk, on Flickr





















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Reconstructed Qin Dynasty Imperial Palace at Hengdian World Studios (Zhejiang Province) - 浙江东阳 横店影视基地 秦王宫*
Dongyang City, Jinhua City, Zhejiang Province, Eastern China


Dubbed *"Chinawood"* or *"China's Hollywood"*, Hengdian World Studios in Zhejiang Province is the largest film studio in the world.











2017 浙江 by 克里斯多福羅賓, on Flickr









2017 浙江 by 克里斯多福羅賓, on Flickr









2017 浙江 by 克里斯多福羅賓, on Flickr









2017 浙江 by 克里斯多福羅賓, on Flickr









2017 浙江 by 克里斯多福羅賓, on Flickr






























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Reconstructed Scene from the Song Dynasty Capital Kaifeng at Hengdian World Studios - 浙江东阳 横店影视基地 清明上河园*
Dongyang City, Jinhua City, Zhejiang Province, Eastern China


Dubbed *"Chinawood"* or *"China's Hollywood"*, Hengdian World Studios in Zhejiang Province is the largest film studio in the world.
The district was reconstructed according to the famous Song Dynasty Chinese Painting Scroll: *Along the River During the Qingming Festival (清明上河图)*











2017 浙江 by 克里斯多福羅賓, on Flickr









2017 浙江 by 克里斯多福羅賓, on Flickr






























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Blue Moon Valley at the foot of the Jade Dragon Snow Mountain (5,596 m) - 玉龙雪山 蓝月谷*
Lijiang City, Yunnan Province, SW China


By *Edwin陳* from flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/edwinchen/23931813753/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/edwinchen/24190793609/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/edwinchen/24532366916/sizes/l




















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Lion Mountain by the Lugu Lake (Yunnan Province) - 云南宁蒗 泸沽湖 狮子山*
Ninglang County, Lijiang City, Yunnan Province, SW China


By *Haomin Li* from flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/haominli/14386400754/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/haominli/14407583203/sizes/l
























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*K2 (or Chhogori @ 8,611 M) Viewing from the Chinese Side (Xinjiang) - 中国境内的乔格里峰北坡*
Taxkorgan County, Kashgar Prefecture, Xinjiang Autonomous Region, NW China

At the height of 8,611 metres (28,251 ft), K2 (or Chhogori Peak, Chinese: 乔格里峰) is the world's 2nd tallest mountain only after the Mount Everest. 











K2 view from northh by Filippo Photos, on Flickr


























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Namcha Barwa Peak (7,756 M)'s Reflection in an Unknown Lake (Tibet) - 西藏林芝 南迦巴瓦峰倒映湖中 *
Mêdog County, Nyingchi Prefecture, Tibet Autonomous Region, SW China











Panorama3 by Zon Wong, on Flickr









_MG_7311 by Zon Wong, on Flickr





















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Chaihe Grand Canyon at the Arxan Mountains (Inner Mongolia) - 内蒙 阿尔山 柴河大峡谷*
Arxan City, Hinggan League, Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region, NE China

Arxan Mountains (or A'er-shan) are a series of volcanoes at the *Greater Khingan Range (大兴安岭)* and the Chaihe Grand Canyon was caused by volcanic eruptions











大峡谷 by Great Han, on Flickr

























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Mount Siguniang (6,250 M) National Park in Winter (Sichuan Province) - 冬季的 四姑娘山国家公园*
Ngawa Prefecture, Sichuan Province, SW China










IMG_7308 by flybutterss, on Flickr









IMG_6760 by flybutterss, on Flickr









IMG_7367 by flybutterss, on Flickr









IMG_7359 by flybutterss, on Flickr
























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Landscapes at Shangri-La (Yunnan Province) - 云南 香格里拉风景*
Shangri-La City, Dêqên Prefecture, Yunnan Province, SW China










Overlooking the vilage where we spent the night 45 kms from Shangri la by Amaya Williams + Eric Schambion, on Flickr



























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Beautiful Coastal Views from the Shek O Country Park (Hong Kong) - 香港岛 石澳龙脊*
Hong Kong Island, Hong Kong Special Administrative Region, Southern China










20170402-IMG_8062-全景 by Louis Lee, on Flickr









20170402-IMG_8035 by Louis Lee, on Flickr









20170402-IMG_8050 by Louis Lee, on Flickr

































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Dunhuang Yardang National Geo-Park (Gansu Province) - 甘肃 敦煌雅丹国家地质公园*
Dunhuang City, Jiuquan City, Gansu Province, NW China










敦煌雅丹-日落 by Wanhong Cao, on Flickr









敦煌雅丹-近观 by Wanhong Cao, on Flickr









敦煌雅丹-戈壁一点绿 by Wanhong Cao, on Flickr









敦煌雅丹-一带一路 by Wanhong Cao, on Flickr
























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*16th Century Xidong Bridge at Taishun County (Zhejiang Province) - 浙江泰顺 廊桥 溪东桥*
Taishun County, Wenzhou City, Zhejiang Province, Eastern China











泰順廊橋─溪東橋2 by hkfly2005, on Flickr






























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Old Village of Yangchan at She County (Anhui Province) - 安徽歙县 阳产古村*
She County, Huangshan City, Anhui Province, Central China


By *huijiang gao* from flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/gaohuijiang/31959238291/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/gaohuijiang/32038206426/sizes/l






















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Guozigou Bridge at Huocheng County (Xinjiang) - 新疆霍城县 果子沟大桥*
Huocheng County, Ili Prefecture, Xinjiang Autonomous Region, NW China


By *Jennifer 真泥佛* from flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/jennifer-kecl/30365049844/sizes/l
























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*5th Century Maijishan Grottoes on the Ancient Silk Road - 古丝路上 麦积山石窟*
Tianshui City, Gansu Province, NW China


*Maijishan Grottoes* is one of the 22 Chinese sites of the *Silk Roads: the Routes Network of Chang'an-Tianshan Corridor* World Heritage Sites




















20141029145417.jpg by lachibum, on Flickr









20141029150919.jpg by lachibum, on Flickr









20141029114755.jpg by lachibum, on Flickr




















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Baishuitai Mineral Terraces (Yunnan Province) - 云南 香格里拉 白水台*
Shangri-La City, Dêqên Prefecture, Yunnan Province, SW China

Similar but more famous Landform of its kind in China is the UNESCO World Heritage Site, *Huanglong National Park  (黄龙景区)*, in neighbouring Sichuan Province. 










Lijiang to Deqin 58 by Pete Robbins, on Flickr









Lijiang to Deqin 59 by Pete Robbins, on Flickr





















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Tibetan Town of Shambala at Xiangcheng County (Sichuan Province) - 四川乡城县 香巴拉鎮 *
Xiangcheng County, Garzê Prefecture, Sichuan Province, SW China










Xiangcheng County － Shambala by Jaylie Wong, on Flickr




















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Sceneries along the Karakoram Highway (Xinjiang) - 喀喇昆仑公路 沿途风景*
Kashgar Prefecture, Xinjiang Autonomous Region, NW China 











慕士塔格峰@塔什庫爾干 by nyah0501, on Flickr









帕米爾高原一景 by nyah0501, on Flickr









帕米爾高原一景 by nyah0501, on Flickr









慕士塔格峰與喀拉庫勒湖 by nyah0501, on Flickr























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Yunmengshan (or Yunmeng Mountain) National Forest Park in Beijing - 北京密云 云蒙山国家森林公园*
Miyun District, Beijing Municipality, Northern China











雲蒙山 by Ikoma Rina推し, on Flickr









雲蒙山 by Ikoma Rina推し, on Flickr









雲蒙山 by Ikoma Rina推し, on Flickr
































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Maojiabu Scenic Area at Hangzhou's West Lake - 杭州西湖 茅家埠景区*
Hangzhou City, Zhejiang Province, Eastern China





















_8106190.jpg by gregsu, on Flickr









_8106146.jpg by gregsu, on Flickr





























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Jiuzhaigou Valley National Park (Sichuan Province) - 四川 九寨沟国家公园*
Jiuzhaigou County, Ngawa Prefecture, Sichuan Province, SW China












By *Michael, Shun Wu* from flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/30959949840/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/31328628005/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/30858208620/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/31127611950/sizes/l























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Jiuzhaigou Valley National Park (Sichuan Province) - 四川 九寨沟国家公园*
Jiuzhaigou County, Ngawa Prefecture, Sichuan Province, SW China












By *Michael, Shun Wu* from flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/31225256575/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/30657564424/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/31127467370/sizes/l






















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Jiuzhaigou Valley National Park (Sichuan Province) - 四川 九寨沟国家公园*
Jiuzhaigou County, Ngawa Prefecture, Sichuan Province, SW China












By *Michael, Shun Wu* from flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/31796389156/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/31616182996/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/31498182515/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/31127220110/sizes/l






















​


----------



## Vergelf (Sep 4, 2015)

*Crescent Lake*
Crescent Moon Lake by Flora F, on Flickr


----------



## Vergelf (Sep 4, 2015)

*Garze, Sichuan*
CHINE SICHUAN GARZE Chorten by Jacqueline GROUARD, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Verbena Fields by the Lake Tai in Suzhou (Jiangsu Province) - 苏州太湖畔 马鞭草花海 *
Suzhou City, Jiangsu Province, Eastern China











_DSC2044_调整大小 by caoqingsz, on Flickr









_DSC2002_调整大小 by caoqingsz, on Flickr




























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*An Unknown Waterfall at Xianju County (Zhejiang Province) - 浙江仙居 神仙居景区瀑布*
Xianju County, Taizhou City, Zhejiang Province, Eastern China











Untitled by yk poon, on Flickr































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Tang'an Ethnic Dong People's Village at Liping County (Guizhou Province) - 贵州黎平 堂安侗寨*
Liping County, Qiandongnan Prefecture, Guizhou Province, SW China











The Main Street by Ben-ah, on Flickr


























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Biasha Ethnic Miao People's Village at Congjiang County (Guizhou Province) - 贵州从江 芭沙苗寨*
Congjiang County, Qiandongnan Prefecture, Guizhou Province, SW China











Biasha Miao Village by Ben-ah, on Flickr
























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shenzhen Mirs Bay Seaside (Guangdong Province) - 深圳 大鹏湾海岸*
Shenzhen City, Guangdong Province, Southern China










再游杨梅坑鹿咀 by KGZeng, on Flickr









大鹏-杨梅坳-鹿咀 by KGZeng, on Flickr



































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Prairies at Gannan Prefecture (Gansu Province) - 甘肃甘南草原*
Gannan Prefecture, Gansu Provine, NW China










Landscape on the road by Tao Wu, on Flickr









Sheep on the hillside by Tao Wu, on Flickr









Prairie by Tao Wu, on Flickr


























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Resorts by the Taiping Lake in Hunagshan City (Anhui Province) - 安徽黄山太平湖*
Huangshan City, Anhui Province, Central China










Taiping Lake by Henry Lee, on Flickr
























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Yangtze River's Three Gorges (Chongqing & Hubei) - 长江三峡*
Between Chongqing Municipality and Hubei Province, Central China


****** The Author got the photos' tags all wrong, obviously they are not from Siem Reap, Cambodia :nuts: :lol: *********









Siem Reap， Cambodia-28.jpg by Joshua Zhu, on Flickr









Siem Reap， Cambodia-73.jpg by Joshua Zhu, on Flickr









Siem Reap， Cambodia-120.jpg by Joshua Zhu, on Flickr









Siem Reap， Cambodia-72.jpg by Joshua Zhu, on Flickr









Siem Reap， Cambodia-71.jpg by Joshua Zhu, on Flickr
































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Villages at Lancang River (Mekong River's Upper Reaches) Grand Canyon (Yunnan Province) - 云南迪庆 澜沧江大峡谷村落*
Diqing Prefecture, Yunnan Province, SW China


By *paau2106* from flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/pk2106/9491235717/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/pk2106/9491236321/sizes/l






















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Landscapes at Nyingchi City (Tibet) - 西藏林芝风景*
Nyingchi City, Tibet Autonomous Region, SW China










20170327-_DSC4705.jpg by Remein Song, on Flickr









20170326-_DSC4635.jpg by Remein Song, on Flickr









20170329-_DSC5000.jpg by Remein Song, on Flickr









20170326-_DSC4540.jpg by Remein Song, on Flickr




















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*An Ancient Temple atop the Mount Miaofeng in Suburban Beijing - 北京 门头沟 妙峰山*
Mentougou District, Beijing Municipality, Northern China










金顶妙峰山 by 虞 骏, on Flickr
































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Zhao Mausoleum (Emperor Huang Taji's Tomb) in Shenyang (Liaoning Province) - 辽宁沈阳 清昭陵 *
Shenyang City, Capital of Liaoning Province, NE China


*Zhao Mausoleum* is part of the UNESCO World Heritage Site: *Imperial Tombs of the Ming and Qing Dynasties
*




















P1010214_DMC-GX85_1_160_5.0_200_23.0 mm_LUMIX G VARIO 12-60_F3.5-5.6 by Kian j, on Flickr









P1010247_DMC-GX85_1_160_4.5_200_14.0 mm_LUMIX G VARIO 12-60_F3.5-5.6 by Kian j, on Flickr

























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Chongqing Great Hall of the People Built in 1950s - 重庆人民大会堂*
Yuzhong District, Chongqing Municipality, SW China



********** Again, this is obviously not Siem Reap, Cambodia :nuts: :lol:, the author got the tag wrong **********









Siem Reap， Cambodia-267.jpg by Joshua Zhu, on Flickr



























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Kalajun Grasslands at the Tianshan Mountains (Xinjiang) - 新疆天山 喀拉峻草原*
Tekes County, Ili Prefecture, Xinjiang Autonomous Region, NW China





















DSC_0576rev by Michael Wong, on Flickr









DSC_0551rev by Michael Wong, on Flickr









DSC_0592rev by Michael Wong, on Flickr









DSC_0587rev.viewed.from.獵鷹台 by Michael Wong, on Flickr




























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Kalajun Grasslands at the Tianshan Mountains (Xinjiang) - 新疆天山 喀拉峻草原*
Tekes County, Ili Prefecture, Xinjiang Autonomous Region, NW China





















DSC_0486rev.五草花甸 by Michael Wong, on Flickr









DSC_0390rev by Michael Wong, on Flickr









DSC_0398rev by Michael Wong, on Flickr









DSC_0498rev by Michael Wong, on Flickr


























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*14th Century Great Mosque of Xi'an (Shaanxi Province) - 西安大清真寺* 
Xi'an City, Capital of Shaanxi Province, NW China


The Great Mosque of Xi'an was first built in the 8th Century, but most of the remaining structures are from the 14th Century during *Ming Dynasty*. 





















Chinese Mosque by Xan WHITE, on Flickr









The Great Mosque Pavilion by Xan WHITE, on Flickr




























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Old City of Fenghuang (Hunan Province) - 湖南湘西 凤凰古城*
Fenghuang County, Xiangxi Prefecture, Hunan Province, Central China











Walking on the quiet rivershore by Xan WHITE, on Flickr









Smooth river by Xan WHITE, on Flickr
























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Wuyi Mountains National Park (Fujian Province) - 福建 武夷山国家公园*
Nanping City, Fujian Province, Eastern China





















https://www.flickr.com/photos/peoplezchronicles/34298046921/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/peoplezchronicles/34043302290/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/peoplezchronicles/34298702681/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/peoplezchronicles/34043585240/sizes/l




















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Wuyi Mountains National Park (Fujian Province) - 福建 武夷山国家公园*
Nanping City, Fujian Province, Eastern China






















https://www.flickr.com/photos/peoplezchronicles/34042225610/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/peoplezchronicles/34296096891/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/peoplezchronicles/34061856660/sizes/l






















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Anjihai (or Hongshan) Grand Canyon at the Tianshan Mountains (Xinjiang) - 新疆天山 安集海(红山)大峡谷*
Shawan County, Tacheng Prefecture, Xinjiang Autonomous Region, NW China





















1P3A9783-2 by shun li, on Flickr

























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Landscapes along the Qinghai-Tibet Railway (Qinghai & Tibet) - 青藏铁路沿线风光*
Qinghai Province and Tibet Autonomous Region, Western China











Along Qinghai–Tibet Railway (青藏鐵路沿線) by Hero Figaro, on Flickr









Along Qinghai–Tibet Railway (青藏鐵路沿線) by Hero Figaro, on Flickr









Along Qinghai–Tibet Railway (青藏鐵路沿線) by Hero Figaro, on Flickr









Along Qinghai–Tibet Railway (青藏鐵路沿線) by Hero Figaro, on Flickr









Along Qinghai–Tibet Railway (青藏鐵路沿線) by Hero Figaro, on Flickr
















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Sacred Mount Heng in Northern China (Shanxi Province) - 山西 北岳 恒山*
Hunyuan County, Datong City, Shanxi Province, Northern China


Heng Shan (Chinese: 恒山) in Shanxi Province is sometimes known as the *Northern Heng Shan*, and the one in Hunan Province as *Southern Heng Shan* (Chinese: 衡山; pinyin: Héng Shān). 
Both mountains have the same pronunciation in Chinese, and the Southern Heng Shan is also one of the Five Sacred Mountains. 










Heng Shan | Shanxi | China by lachibum, on Flickr









Heng Shan | Shanxi | China by lachibum, on Flickr









Xuankong Si | Shanxi | China by lachibum, on Flickr









Xuankong Si | Shanxi | China by lachibum, on Flickr























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Sacred Mount Heng in South Central China (Hunan Province) - 湖南 南岳 衡山* 
Hengshan County, Hengyang City, Hunan Province, Central China


Heng Shan (Chinese: 衡山) in Hunan Province is sometimes known as the *Southern Heng Shan*, and the one in Shanxi Province as *Northern Heng Shan* (Chinese: 恒山; pinyin: Héng Shān). 
Both mountains have the same pronunciation in Chinese, and the Northern Heng Shan is also one of the Five Sacred Mountains. 










南岳衡山暴走 by KGZeng, on Flickr









南岳衡山暴走 by KGZeng, on Flickr
























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Old Village of Mulihong at Xiuning County (Anhui Province) - 安徽休宁县 木梨硔古村*
Xiuning County, Huangshan City, Anhui Province, Central China










https://www.flickr.com/photos/funlwo/33849833825/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/funlwo/33036416483/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/funlwo/33849812845/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/funlwo/33006467154/sizes/l























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Zhoushan Dongji Islands at the East China Sea (Zhejiang Province) - 浙江舟山 东极岛*
Zhoushan City, Zhejiang Province, Eastern China










Untitled by Feng Hui, on Flickr









Untitled by Feng Hui, on Flickr









Untitled by Feng Hui, on Flickr






























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Dangling Mountains (5,470 M) and the Huluhai Lake in Winter at Danba County (Sichuan Province) - 四川丹巴 党岭葫芦海 冬景*
Danba County, Garzê Prefecture, Sichuan Province, SW China











葫芦海F03 by Huaiyuan He, on Flickr









葫芦海F12 by Huaiyuan He, on Flickr









葫芦海F10 by Huaiyuan He, on Flickr






















​


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*Dalian:*

Dalian: Xinghai Square is the largest city square in the world by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Mingshashan (or Singing-Sand Mountain), a Giant Sand Dune in Dunhuang (Gansu Province) - 甘肃 敦煌 鸣沙山*
Dunhuang City, Jiuquan City, Gansu Province, NW China










20141103135406.jpg by lachibum, on Flickr
























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Heaven Lake (or Tianchi Lake) of the Changbai Mountain (Jilin Province) - 吉林 延吉 长白山天池*
Yanbian Prefecture, Jilin Province, NE China

Heaven Lake is a Crater Lake lies within a caldera atop the Changbai Mountain, an active volcano. 










Changbai Mountain China by lindahuicn, on Flickr

























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Yuanmou Tulin (Earth Forest) Landforms (Yunnan Province) - 云南 元谋土林地貌*
Yuanmou County, Chuxiong Prefecture, Yunnan Province, SW China










image16380204 by SS Tan （陈修事）, on Flickr









image14260154 by SS Tan （陈修事）, on Flickr









image14650161 by SS Tan （陈修事）, on Flickr









image16680216 by SS Tan （陈修事）, on Flickr





















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Glaciers at Meili Snow Mountains (Yunnan Province) - 云南 梅里雪山冰川*
Dêqên County, Diqing Prefecture, Yunnan Province, SW China











DSC_5899 by Rainbow Leong, on Flickr









DSC_5878 by Rainbow Leong, on Flickr























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*17th Century Tibetan Buddhist Lama Temple in Beijing - 北京 藏传佛教 雍和宫*
Dongcheng District, Beijing Municipality, Northern China










Lama Temple by Juan Fraire, on Flickr









Lama Temple by Juan Fraire, on Flickr




























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*City God Pavilion by the West Lake in Hangzhou (Zhejiang Province) - 杭州西湖畔 城隍阁暮景*
Hangzhou City, Zhejiang Province, Eastern China


West Lake Cultural Landscape of Hangzhou has been listed as an UNESCO World Heritage Site since 2011





















City God Pavilion 城隍閣 with Paochu Pagado 保俶塔 @ West Lake,Hangzhou by Paulie, on Flickr




























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Ancient Town of Tangxi by the Grand Canal in Hangzhou (Zhejiang Province) - 杭州 大运河畔 塘栖古镇*
Hangzhou City, Zhejiang Province, Eastern China



*The Beijing-Hangzhou Grand Canal* has been inscribed as an UNESCO World Heritage Site since 2014, Hangzhou is the Southern Terminal of the Grand Canal. 




















塘栖古镇.余杭 by cs 1867, on Flickr



















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Tangra Yumco Lake at Nyima County (Tibet) - 西藏 尼玛 当惹雍错*
Nyima County, Nagchu Prefecture, Tibet Autonomous Region, SW China










_SUM9210 by 深 相簿, on Flickr









_SUM9220 by 深 相簿, on Flickr









_SUM9189 by 深 相簿, on Flickr

























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Tangra Yumco Lake at Nyima County (Tibet) - 西藏 尼玛 当惹雍错*
Nyima County, Nagchu Prefecture, Tibet Autonomous Region, SW China










_SUM9191 by 深 相簿, on Flickr









_SUM9234 by 深 相簿, on Flickr









_SUM9223 by 深 相簿, on Flickr









_SUM9221 by 深 相簿, on Flickr






















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Gulangyu Island of Xiamen (Fujian Province) - 厦门 鼓浪屿*
Xiamen City, No.2 City of Fujian Province, Eastern China











The *Gulangyu Island* at the front of the photo is China's latest addition to the UNESCO World Heritage Site List. 



*Source* 



































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Yading National Nature Reserve (Sichuan Province) - 亚丁 自然保护区*
Daocheng County, Garzê Prefecture, Sichuan Province, SW China










EarthPorn/Taken at 4500M (Yading Nature Perserve in Daocheng County, Sichuan, China) [5472X3080] by Alison Huskey, on Flickr




















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The 5th Century Longmen Grottoes (Henan Province) - 洛阳 龙门石窟*
Luoyang City, Henan Province, Central China




















Losana Buddha Statue cave at Longmen Caves (seen from the opposite side of the river) by Achim Höfling, on Flickr



















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Landscapes at Nyima County (Tibet) - 西藏 尼玛县 风景*
Nyima County, Nagchu Prefecture, Tibet Autonomous Region, SW China











_SUM9267 by 深 相簿, on Flickr









_SUM9263 by 深 相簿, on Flickr









_SUM9270 by 深 相簿, on Flickr









_SUM9266 by 深 相簿, on Flickr





























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Cherry Blossom Trees among Tea Plantations at Nanjian County (Yunnan Province) - 云南 南涧 樱花谷*
Nanjian County, Dali Prefecture, Yunnan Province, SW China










FV4A0254 by zw22wz, on Flickr









FV4A0038 by zw22wz, on Flickr









09FV4A1210Px by zw22wz, on Flickr
























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Landscapes at Dawu County near the Town of Bamei (Sichuan Province) - 四川道孚 八美镇风景*
Dawu County, Garzê Prefecture, Sichuan Province, SW China


By *gdtv-steven* from flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14808498948/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15811648184/sizes/h/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/16434159945/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/16246497538/sizes/l

























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Alpine Sayram Lake at Bole City (Xinjiang) - 新疆博乐 赛里木湖 *
Bole City, Bortala Prefecture, Xinjiang Autonomous Region, NW China










storm approaching by Maluka X, on Flickr









Cobalt by Maluka X, on Flickr





















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Pingding Mountain (Dormant Volcanoes) at Xilingol League (Inner Mongolia) - 内蒙 锡林郭勒平顶山(火山群)*
Xilingol League, Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region, Northern China










Untitled by *D21, on Flickr









Untitled by *D21, on Flickr









Untitled by *D21, on Flickr





























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Mount Taimu (or Taimu Shan) in Fuding (Fujian Province) - 福建福鼎 太姥山*
Fuding, Ningde City, Fujian Province, Eastern China










https://www.flickr.com/photos/18850786057/27726453572/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/18850786057/27726452282/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/18850786057/27549412060/sizes/l



















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Metasequoia Trees at Shushan Lake in Suburban Hefei City (Anhui Province) - 安徽合肥 蜀山湖 水杉林*
Hefei City, Capital of Anhui Province, Central China

*
Metasequoia (or dawn redwood)* is an ancient species endemic to China











Tranquil Lake Shore by Tao Wu, on Flickr









Autumn Scene 2 by Tao Wu, on Flickr


























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Landscapes in Tibet - 藏地风情*
Tibet Autonomous Region, SW China










Big Big world by CoolBieRe ™, on Flickr









Re-visit this shot by CoolBieRe ™, on Flickr









VRT_6052.jpg by CoolBieRe ™, on Flickr


























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Sacred Mount Emei (Sichuan Province) - 四川 峨眉山*
Emeishan, Leshan City, Sichuan Province, SW China





















Being the seat of the Bodhisattva *Samantabhadra / 普贤菩萨*, it is one of the *Four Most Sacred Buddhist Mountains* in China, along with:

*Mount Wutai / 五台山* (Seat of the Bodhisattva *Manjusri / 文殊菩萨*)
*Mount Jiuhua / 九华山* (Seat of the Bodhisattva *Ksitigarbha / 地藏菩萨*)
*Mount Putuo / 普陀山* (Seat of the Bodhisattva *Avalokiteśvara / 观音菩萨*)


By *couchpotato2000* from flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/dexteryan/36253003225/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/dexteryan/35228502553/sizes/l





















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*700-year-old Buddhist Zhenru Temple in Shanghai - 上海 元代 真如寺*
Putuo District, Shanghai Municipality, Eastern China




















China, Jiangsu, Shanghai - May '17 by Peter Dunne, on Flickr









China, Jiangsu, Shanghai - May '17 by Peter Dunne, on Flickr



























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Tianshan Mountain's Khan Tengri Peak (7,010 M) at Xiate Valley (Xinjiang) - 新疆 夏特谷地 天山汗腾格里峰*
Zhaosu County, Ili Prefecture, Xinjiang Autonomous Region, NW China






















汗騰格里峰 by js hsu, on Flickr









汗騰格里峰 by js hsu, on Flickr





























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Guangdong Provincial Science Museum in Guangzhou - 广州 广东科学中心*
Guangzhou City, Capital of Guangdong Province, Southern China



The building was designed by *Wuhan*-based state-owned design conglomerate *CSADI *(Central South China Architectural Design Institute Co. 中南建筑设计院)


By *lastcun* from flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/lastcun/31393503513/sizes/l
























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Fengning Part of the Bashang Grasslands (Hebei Province) - 河北丰宁 坝上草原*
Fengning County, Chengde City, Hebei Province, Northern China










Lonely tree by 虞 骏, on Flickr























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Wolonggu Valley at Wuyuan County (Jiangxi Province) - 江西婺源 卧龙谷*
Wuyuan County, Shangrao City, Jiangxi Province, Central










wolonggu01 by NAMJONG LEE, on Flickr





















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*A Tropical Resort in Sanya (Hainan Province) - 海南三亚 某热带度假酒店*
Sanya City, Hainan Province, Southern China











ChnHai Sanya Holiday 102 by Michael Coffey, on Flickr





















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*"Devil City" Yardang Landform at Urho (Xinjiang) - 新疆 乌尔禾魔鬼城*
Urho District, Karamay City, Xinjiang Autonomous Region, NW China










DSC_5092 by Alex Mak, on Flickr



















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Yandang Mountains National Geo-Park (Zhejiang Province) - 浙江 雁荡山国家地质公园*
Yueqing City, Wenzhou City, Zhejiang Province, Eastern China










制高点看雁荡山景区 by Away Chen, on Flickr






























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Landscapes at Shangri-La (Yunnan Province) - 云南 香格里拉风景*
Shangri-La City, Dêqên Prefecture, Yunnan Province, SW China

By *辛同學* from flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/tomrobert/25935930656/sizes/l









Untitled by Tanatat pongpibool, on Flickr



























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Mount Siguniang National Park (Sichuan Province) - 四川 四姑娘山 国家公园*
Ngawa Prefecture, Sichuan Province, SW China










1025-14 by J10, on Flickr









1025-37 by J10, on Flickr









1025-33 by J10, on Flickr




























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Mount Siguniang National Park (Sichuan Province) - 四川 四姑娘山 国家公园*
Ngawa Prefecture, Sichuan Province, SW China











1025-40 by J10, on Flickr









1025-29 by J10, on Flickr









1025-25 by J10, on Flickr




























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Qinghai Part of the Nianbaoyuze Mountains (5,369 M) and the Fairy Lakes - 青海久治 年保玉则 仙女湖群*
Jigzhi County, Golog Prefecture, Qinghai Province, NW China

Nianbaoyuze is the eastern section of the *Bayan Har Mountains (巴颜喀拉山脉)*.
It is also part of the *Sanjiangyuan National Nature Reserve (三江源国家级自然保护区)*.

3/4 part of the Nianbaoyuze Protected Area is at the *Jigzhi County (Qinghai Province)*, while the rest 1/4 part belongs to the neighbouring *Ngawa County (Sichuan Province)*.












孤岛视角-114 by JianEn Yu, on Flickr









孤岛视角-39 by JianEn Yu, on Flickr









孤岛视角-25 by JianEn Yu, on Flickr









孤岛视角-3 by JianEn Yu, on Flickr


























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Qinghai Part of the Nianbaoyuze Mountains (5,369 M) and the Fairy Lakes - 青海久治 年保玉则 仙女湖群*
Jigzhi County, Golog Prefecture, Qinghai Province, NW China

Nianbaoyuze is the eastern section of the *Bayan Har Mountains (巴颜喀拉山脉)*.
It is also part of the *Sanjiangyuan National Nature Reserve (三江源国家级自然保护区)*.

3/4 part of the Nianbaoyuze Protected Area is at the *Jigzhi County (Qinghai Province)*, while the rest 1/4 part belongs to the neighbouring *Ngawa County (Sichuan Province)*.











孤岛视角-37 by JianEn Yu, on Flickr









年保玉则反穿201707150055 by JianEn Yu, on Flickr









年保玉则反穿201707150058 by JianEn Yu, on Flickr









年保玉则反穿201707150078 by JianEn Yu, on Flickr









Chengdu_travel_261 by JianEn Yu, on Flickr


























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Qinghai Part of the Nianbaoyuze Mountains (5,369 M) and the Fairy Lakes - 青海久治 年保玉则 仙女湖群*
Jigzhi County, Golog Prefecture, Qinghai Province, NW China

Nianbaoyuze is the eastern section of the *Bayan Har Mountains (巴颜喀拉山脉)*.
It is also part of the *Sanjiangyuan National Nature Reserve (三江源国家级自然保护区)*.

3/4 part of the Nianbaoyuze Protected Area is at the *Jigzhi County (Qinghai Province)*, while the rest 1/4 part belongs to the neighbouring *Ngawa County (Sichuan Province)*.












年保玉则反穿201707150075 by JianEn Yu, on Flickr









年保玉则反穿201707150064 by JianEn Yu, on Flickr









孤岛视角-48 by JianEn Yu, on Flickr









年保玉则反穿201707150016 by JianEn Yu, on Flickr









Chengdu_travel_188 by JianEn Yu, on Flickr




















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Qinghai Part of the Nianbaoyuze Mountains (5,369 M) and the Fairy Lakes - 青海久治 年保玉则 仙女湖群*
Jigzhi County, Golog Prefecture, Qinghai Province, NW China

Nianbaoyuze is the eastern section of the *Bayan Har Mountains (巴颜喀拉山脉)*.
It is also part of the *Sanjiangyuan National Nature Reserve (三江源国家级自然保护区)*.

3/4 part of the Nianbaoyuze Protected Area is at the *Jigzhi County (Qinghai Province)*, while the rest 1/4 part belongs to the neighbouring *Ngawa County (Sichuan Province)*.












年保玉则反穿201707150061 by JianEn Yu, on Flickr









年保玉则反穿201707150050 by JianEn Yu, on Flickr









年保玉则反穿201707150043 by JianEn Yu, on Flickr









Chengdu_travel_325 by JianEn Yu, on Flickr









Chengdu_travel_322 by JianEn Yu, on Flickr





















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Qinghai Part of the Nianbaoyuze Mountains (5,369 M) and the Fairy Lakes - 青海久治 年保玉则 仙女湖群*
Jigzhi County, Golog Prefecture, Qinghai Province, NW China

Nianbaoyuze is the eastern section of the *Bayan Har Mountains (巴颜喀拉山脉)*.
It is also part of the *Sanjiangyuan National Nature Reserve (三江源国家级自然保护区)*.

3/4 part of the Nianbaoyuze Protected Area is at the *Jigzhi County (Qinghai Province)*, while the rest 1/4 part belongs to the neighbouring *Ngawa County (Sichuan Province)*.











Chengdu_travel_386 by JianEn Yu, on Flickr









Chengdu_travel_228 by JianEn Yu, on Flickr









Chengdu_travel_226 by JianEn Yu, on Flickr









Chengdu_travel_319 by JianEn Yu, on Flickr









Chengdu_travel_320 by JianEn Yu, on Flickr























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Baishuizhai Waterfall at Guangzhou's Zengcheng District (Guangdong Province) - 广东增城 白水寨瀑布*
Zengcheng District Guangzhou City, Guangdong Province, Southern China











白水寨 by 郭 沅丰, on Flickr































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Danxia Landforms of Zhuo'er Mountain at Qilian County (Qinghai Province) - 青海祁连县 卓尔山*

Zhuo'er Mountain is part of the larger *Qilian Mountain Range (祁连山)*


By *oliverjunyuan* from flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/32267235411/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/32009665760/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/32274757421/sizes/l



























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Danxia Landforms of Zhuo'er Mountain at Qilian County (Qinghai Province) - 青海祁连县 卓尔山*

Zhuo'er Mountain is part of the larger *Qilian Mountain Range (祁连山)*


By *oliverjunyuan* from flickr










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/32590918381/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/32387088145/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/32347785096/sizes/l
























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

SCROLL >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>​












*The Upper and Lower Yubeng Villages at a valley of the Meili Snow Mountains (Yunnan Province) - 云南迪庆 梅里雪山 上下雨崩村全景*
Dêqên County, Diqing Prefecture, Yunnan Province, SW China





DB-Yunnan2_051b by petittour, on Flickr





























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

SCROLL >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>​













* Mount Gongga (or Minya Konka) at 7,556 M (Sichuan Province) - 蜀山之王 贡嘎山*
Kangding City, Garzê Prefecture, Sichuan Province, SW China

At the height of 7,556 M (24,790 ft), Mount Gongga is the easternmost 7,000 metres (23,000*ft) peak in the world and the highest peak in Sichuan Province (it has the nickname as "The King of Sichuan Mountains")











Mount Gongga by Andy Chan, on Flickr






















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Sacred Jampayang Peak (@5,958 M) at the Yading National Nature Reserve (Sichuan Province) - 四川 稻城亚丁 神山央迈勇*
Daocheng County, Garzê Prefecture, Sichuan Province, SW China


Jampayang Peak is one of the three sacred peaks at the Yading National Nature Reserve according to the Tibetan Buddhism, the other two are the Chenrezig Peak and the Chenadorje Peak. 
The 3 peaks are seen as emanations of the three boddhisatvas Chenrezig, Jampayang and Chenadorje, with Chenrezig being the highest peak at 6032 meters above sea level. 












亚丁- YaDing 4000m by Shirly Hamra, on Flickr









亚丁- YaDing 4000m by Shirly Hamra, on Flickr

























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Tianmen Mountain National Park (Hunan Province) - 湖南 张家界 天门山 *
Zhangjiajie City, Hunan Province, Central China


By *Наталія Сосна* from flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/29336017806/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/28748417493/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/28746338224/sizes/l
























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Chifeng Part of the Bashang Grasslands (Inner Mongolia) - 内蒙赤峰 坝上草原*
Chifeng City, Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region, Northern China











Inner mongolia Bashang grassland-赤峰坝上草原 by Andy Yao, on Flickr









Inner mongolia Bashang grassland-赤峰坝上草原 by Andy Yao, on Flickr
























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*A Golf Course within the Anji Bamboo Forest (Zhejiang Provnce) - 浙江安吉竹海 某高尔夫球场*
Anji County, Huzhou City, Zhejiang Province, Eastern China











Anji Zhejiang-浙江安吉 by Andy Yao, on Flickr









Anji Zhejiang-浙江安吉 by Andy Yao, on Flickr


































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Chinese Part of the Altai Mountains (Xinjiang) - 新疆 阿尔泰山*
Altay Prefecture, Xinjiang Autonomous Region, NW China











Stare by Pure Photography, on Flickr









Lonely planet by Pure Photography, on Flickr









sunrise over the village of Hemu. by Pure Photography, on Flickr






















​


----------



## roguelich (Dec 31, 2016)

*Mt. Chanadorje, Daocheng County, Sichuan*
Mt. Chanadorje by Carsten Hartmann, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Tropical Beaches along the Yalong Bay in Sanya (Hainan Province) - 海南三亚 亚龙湾*
Sanya City, Hainan Province, Southern China










20170812-_DSC1074-1 by chinafreehacker, on Flickr





























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Yellow Mountain (or Huangshan) National Park in Anhui Province - 安徽 黄山国家公园*
Huangshan City, Anhui Province, Central China

The *Yellow Mountain (or Huangshan)* was named after the semi-mythological *Yellow Emperor  (黄帝)*












By *Ken Jensen* from flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/30621411405/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/30578965125/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/30579069285/sizes/l



















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Zhangye Binggou Danxia National Geo-Park (Gansu Province) - 甘肃 张掖冰沟丹霞国家地质公园*
Linze County, Zhangye City, Gansu Province, NW China











20141106171943.jpg by lachibum, on Flickr









20141105173100.jpg by lachibum, on Flickr









20141106161908.jpg by lachibum, on Flickr




























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Jade Dragon Snow Mountain (@ 5,596 M) Viewing from a Hotel in Lijiang - 丽江酒店远眺玉龙雪山*
Lijiang City, Yunnan Province, SW China











玉龙雪山的日照金山 by 虞 骏, on Flickr
































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Sacred Yala Mountain (5,820 M) and Tagong Grasslands in Kangding (Sichuan Province) - 四川康定 塔公草原 雅拉神山 *
Kangding City, Garzê Prefecture, Sichuan Province, SW China


Yala (or Zhara Lhatse) Mountain is one of the most sacred mountains in Tibetan Buddhism. 
You can spot the Tibetan Buddhist Tagong Temple (or Jinlong Gompa Monastery) at the foot of the Mountain in the photos below.










Tagong grassland, Zhara Lhatse by Jan Jerman, on Flickr









Tagong grassland, Jinlong Gompa monastery in front of Zhara Lhatse by Jan Jerman, on Flickr









Tagong grassland, Zhara Lhatse by Jan Jerman, on Flickr






















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*A Foreign Team Exploring the Mount Ge'nyen or Genie (Sichuan Province) - 四川理塘格聂峰 国外登山客*
Litang County, Garzê Prefecture, Sichuan Province, SW China

With an elevation of 6,204 metres (20,354 ft), Mount Ge'nyen is the highest peak of the *Shaluli Mountains (沙鲁里山)*.

Colloquially, it is regarded as the 3rd tallest peak in Sichuan Province after *Mount Gongga* at 7,556 m (24,790 ft) and *Mount Siguniang* at 6,250 m (20,510ft).
However, the fact is that a few minor peaks of the Mount Gongga are over 6,500 metres, making neither Mount Siguniang in the 2nd position nor Mount Ge'nyen the 3rd among Sichuan's Peaks.



By *Rob Partridge* from flickr










https://www.flickr.com/photos/robpartridge/30429401815/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/robpartridge/30393292706/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/robpartridge/29797700213/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/robpartridge/29798554234/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/robpartridge/29798678874/sizes/l























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*A Foreign Team Exploring the Mount Ge'nyen or Genie (Sichuan Province) - 四川理塘格聂峰 国外登山客*
Litang County, Garzê Prefecture, Sichuan Province, SW China

With an elevation of 6,204 metres (20,354 ft), Mount Ge'nyen is the highest peak of the *Shaluli Mountains (沙鲁里山)*.

Colloquially, it is regarded as the 3rd tallest peak in Sichuan Province after *Mount Gongga* at 7,556 m (24,790 ft) and *Mount Siguniang* at 6,250 m (20,510ft).
However, the fact is that a few minor peaks of the Mount Gongga are over 6,500 metres, making neither Mount Siguniang in the 2nd position nor Mount Ge'nyen the 3rd among Sichuan's Peaks.


By *Rob Partridge* from flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/robpartridge/29798692244/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/robpartridge/30393235016/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/robpartridge/30429353175/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/robpartridge/30132288450/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/robpartridge/30429484025/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/robpartridge/29798639844/sizes/l
























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*A Foreign Team Exploring the Mount Ge'nyen or Genie (Sichuan Province) - 四川理塘格聂峰 国外登山客*
Litang County, Garzê Prefecture, Sichuan Province, SW China

With an elevation of 6,204 metres (20,354 ft), Mount Ge'nyen is the highest peak of the *Shaluli Mountains (沙鲁里山)*.

Colloquially, it is regarded as the 3rd tallest peak in Sichuan Province after *Mount Gongga* at 7,556 m (24,790 ft) and *Mount Siguniang* at 6,250 m (20,510ft).
However, the fact is that a few minor peaks of the Mount Gongga are over 6,500 metres, making neither Mount Siguniang in the 2nd position nor Mount Ge'nyen the 3rd among Sichuan's Peaks.


By *Rob Partridge* from flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/robpartridge/29797719823/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/robpartridge/30393357086/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/robpartridge/30393364306/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/robpartridge/29903977434/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/robpartridge/29798706884/sizes/l






















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Mount Ge'nyen or Genie at Litang County (Sichuan Province) - 四川理塘 格聂神山*
Litang County, Garzê Prefecture, Sichuan Province, SW China

With an elevation of 6,204 metres (20,354 ft), Mount Ge'nyen is the highest peak of the *Shaluli Mountains (沙鲁里山)*.

Colloquially, it is regarded as the 3rd tallest peak in Sichuan Province after *Mount Gongga* at 7,556 m (24,790 ft) and *Mount Siguniang* at 6,250 m (20,510ft).
However, the fact is that a few minor peaks of the Mount Gongga are over 6,500 metres, making neither Mount Siguniang in the 2nd position nor Mount Ge'nyen the 3rd among Sichuan's Peaks.


By *Rob Partridge* from flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/robpartridge/29798705374/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/robpartridge/30132449630/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/robpartridge/29797729623/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/robpartridge/30312659642/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/robpartridge/29797751903/sizes/l
























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Mount Ge'nyen or Genie at Litang County (Sichuan Province) - 四川理塘 格聂神山*
Litang County, Garzê Prefecture, Sichuan Province, SW China

With an elevation of 6,204 metres (20,354 ft), Mount Ge'nyen is the highest peak of the *Shaluli Mountains (沙鲁里山)*.

Colloquially, it is regarded as the 3rd tallest peak in Sichuan Province after *Mount Gongga* at 7,556 m (24,790 ft) and *Mount Siguniang* at 6,250 m (20,510ft).
However, the fact is that a few minor peaks of the Mount Gongga are over 6,500 metres, making neither Mount Siguniang in the 2nd position nor Mount Ge'nyen the 3rd among Sichuan's Peaks.


By *Rob Partridge* from flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/robpartridge/30312803332/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/robpartridge/29798626544/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/robpartridge/30132362100/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/robpartridge/30343101631/sizes/l

























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*An Ancient House's Light Court Renovation in Suburban Hangzhou (Zhejiang Province) - 杭州富春江古民居 采光井改造*
Hangzhou City, Zhejiang Province, Eastern China


It is a traditional courtyard house in suburban Hangzhou along the *Fuchunjiang River (Qiantang River's upper stretches)*
The structure was designed by Shanghai-based architects *Atelier Archmixing (阿科米星)*



From *Archdaily.com*
















































































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Deep³ Courtyard: A Modern Jiangnan Style Residence in Southern Jiangsu Province - 苏南 新江南民居 深深深宅*
Southern Jiangsu Province, Eastern China

*Jiangnan or Jiangzhe (江南/江浙)* is the geographic, cultural and linguistic area referring to us *Wu Chinese Speaking Region* in Eastern China,

including:

Shanghai Municipality, 
Zhejiang Province, 
and Southern Part of Jiangsu Province (3 Prefecture-level Cities: Suzhou, Wuxi and Changzhou).


This modern residence and its attached garden with *traditional jiangnan spirit* was designed by Shanghai-based architects *Su Architects (素宇建筑设计)*



from *archdaily.com*


































































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Deep³ Courtyard: A Modern Jiangnan Style Residence in Southern Jiangsu Province - 苏南 新江南民居 深深深宅*
Southern Jiangsu Province, Eastern China

*Jiangnan or Jiangzhe (江南/江浙)* is the geographic, cultural and linguistic area referring to us *Wu Chinese Speaking Region* in Eastern China,

including:

Shanghai Municipality, 
Zhejiang Province, 
and Southern Part of Jiangsu Province (3 Prefecture-level Cities: Suzhou, Wuxi and Changzhou).

This modern residence and its attached garden with *traditional jiangnan spirit* was designed by Shanghai-based architects *Su Architects (素宇建筑设计)*



from *archdaily.com*

































































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*16th Century Taoist Yuxu Temple at the foot of the Wudang Mountains (Hubei Province) - 湖北 武当山脚下 玉虚宫 *
Danjiangkou, Shiyan City, Hubei Province, Central China



Wudang Mountains is one of the most sacred mountains in *Taoism*
Ancient Building Complex in the Wudang Mountains was made a UNESCO World Heritage Site in 1994.




















By *OHESIUM* from flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/sohesium/26004235104/sizes/l

























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Five-colour Hills Yardang Landscapes at Jimsar County (Xinjiang) - 新疆 吉木萨尔县 五彩城*
Jimsar County, Changji Prefecture, Xinjiang Autonomous Region, NW China











五彩城 Five Color Hill by Raymond Chan, on Flickr









五彩城 Five Color Hill by Raymond Chan, on Flickr









五彩城 Five Color Hill by Raymond Chan, on Flickr































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Mount Siguniang's Bipenggou Valley in Autumn (Sichuan Province) - 四川 四姑娘山毕棚沟 秋景*
Li County, Ngawa Prefecture, Sichuan Province, SW China


*Bipenggou Valley* is one of the 4 major valleys of the Mount Siguniang (@ 6,250 m), others are:
Shuangqiaogou Valley, Haizigou Valley & Changpinggou Valley. 











_MG_5266 by Ran Xia, on Flickr









_MG_5219 by Ran Xia, on Flickr






















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Former German Quarter of the Coastal City of Qingdao (Shandong Province) - 海滨城市 山东青岛 旧德租界建筑*
Qingdao City, Shandong Province, Northern China










Qingdao by Ting Ting, on Flickr































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Ethnic Miao People's Xijiang Village (Guizhou Province) - 贵州 西江苗寨*
Leishan County, Qiandongnan Prefecture, Guizhou Province, SW China










RAN_1518 by Ran Xia, on Flickr























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Jiulong Waterfalls (or Nine Dragons Waterfalls) at Luoping County (Yunnan Province) - 云南罗平 九龙瀑布*
Luoping County, Qujing Prefecture, Yunnan Province, SW China










Jiulong fall by yuanwen Li, on Flickr

























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Tibetan Buddhist Milariba Monastery in Hezuo City (Gansu Province) - 甘肃甘南合作 米拉日巴佛阁 *
Hezuo City, Gannan Prefecture, Gansu Province, NW China











Milarepa Palace, Hezuo, Gansu, China by Damian Harper, on Flickr























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Sacred Namtso Lake (Tibet) - 西藏圣湖 纳木错*
Baingoin County, Nagqu Prefecture, Tibet Autonomous Region, SW China


Lake Namtso is one of the 4 most sacred lakes in Tibetan Buddhism










7N7A0098 by zheng peng, on Flickr









7N7A0094 by zheng peng, on Flickr









7N7A0089 by zheng peng, on Flickr









7N7A0059 by zheng peng, on Flickr


























​


----------



## Invalidate username (Dec 29, 2014)

little universe said:


> *Tibetan Buddhist Milariba Monastery in Hezuo City (Gansu Province) - 甘肃甘南合作 米拉日巴佛阁 *
> Hezuo City, Gannan Prefecture, Gansu Province, NW China
> 
> 
> ...




I was there 2 months ago


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Wulingyuan (Zhangjiajie National Geo-Park) - 武陵源 (张家界国家地质公园) *
Zhangjiajie City, Hunan Province, Central China





















Limestone tower & the elevator by Xan WHITE, on Flickr



























​


----------



## Invalidate username (Dec 29, 2014)

Pictures I took when I visited Sertar in August.


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Tianshan Mountain's Khan Tengri Peak (7,010 M) at Xiate Valley (Xinjiang) - 新疆 夏特谷地 天山汗腾格里峰*
Zhaosu County, Ili Prefecture, Xinjiang Autonomous Region, NW China





















汗騰格里峰 by js hsu, on Flickr





























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Trekking the Wusun Ancient Trade Route at the Tianshan Mountains (Xinjiang) - 新疆天山 乌孙古道*
Ili Prefecture, Xinjiang Autonomous Region, NW China











By *Irondavid Chen* from flickr










https://www.flickr.com/photos/irondavid/24108046238/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/irondavid/37959137641/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/irondavid/26183651589/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/irondavid/37905615636/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/irondavid/37249710274/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/irondavid/24108192348/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/irondavid/379282709









https://www.flickr.com/photos/irondavid/37928261382/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/irondavid/24108099298/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/irondavid/26183694699/sizes/l




























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Trekking the Wusun Ancient Trade Route at the Tianshan Mountains (Xinjiang) - 新疆天山 乌孙古道*
Ili Prefecture, Xinjiang Autonomous Region, NW China











By *Irondavid Chen* from flickr










https://www.flickr.com/photos/irondavid/37928284242/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/irondavid/24108198438/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/irondavid/37905706946/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/irondavid/37905712796/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/irondavid/26183885519/sizes/l











https://www.flickr.com/photos/irondavid/24108220748/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/irondavid/24108272778/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/irondavid/37928391412/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/irondavid/37249713774/sizes/l
























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Trekking the Wusun Ancient Trade Route at the Tianshan Mountains (Xinjiang) - 新疆天山 乌孙古道*
Ili Prefecture, Xinjiang Autonomous Region, NW China











By *Irondavid Chen* from flickr











https://www.flickr.com/photos/irondavid/37905877136/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/irondavid/24108297178/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/irondavid/37249940734/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/irondavid/37249621074/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/irondavid/24108340018/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/irondavid/37928409942/sizes/l
























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Trekking the Wusun Ancient Trade Route at the Tianshan Mountains (Xinjiang) - 新疆天山 乌孙古道*
Ili Prefecture, Xinjiang Autonomous Region, NW China











By *Irondavid Chen* from flickr










https://www.flickr.com/photos/irondavid/24108361938/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/irondavid/37928132072/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/irondavid/26183551619/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/irondavid/26183585699/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/irondavid/37959333081/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/irondavid/37928116182/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/irondavid/24107997818/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/irondavid/24107992218/sizes/l


























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

SCROLL >>>>>>>>>>>>>
​













*Plover Cove and Mount Pat Sin Leng (Hong Kong) - 香港 船灣八仙嶺*
New Territories, Hong Kong Special Administrative Region, Southern China











Pat Sin Leng & Sam Mun Tsai by William Chu, on Flickr































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Sunset in Hong Kong - 香港日落*
Hong Kong Special Administrative Region, Southern China










Lo Fu Tau (Tiger Head), Lantau Island, Hong Kong by William Chu, on Flickr









Before Sunset by William Chu, on Flickr









Dawn at Lantau Peak & Sunset Peak, Hong Kong by William Chu, on Flickr






























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Sunrise in Hong Kong - 香港日出*
Hong Kong Special Administrative Region, Southern China










Sunrise at Sharp Peak by William Chu, on Flickr









This is the reason. by William Chu, on Flickr









Beginning of the day by William Chu, on Flickr






























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Zhagana Mountains and Villages at Têwo County (Gansu Province) - 甘肃迭部县 扎尕那山及村落*
Têwo County, Gannan Prefecture, Gansu Province, NW China











2016-06-11 12-59-25扎尕那景區DSC_1509-1 by lin chi shin, on Flickr









2016-06-11 12-25-09扎尕那景區DSC_1464-1 by lin chi shin, on Flickr









2016-06-11 15-30-28扎尕那-業日村DSC_1599-1 by lin chi shin, on Flickr























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Zhagana Mountains and Villages at Têwo County (Gansu Province) - 甘肃迭部县 扎尕那山及村落*
Têwo County, Gannan Prefecture, Gansu Province, NW China










2016-06-11 13-08-05扎尕那景區DSC_1520-1 by lin chi shin, on Flickr









2016-06-11 15-47-49扎尕那-業日村DSC_1617-1 by lin chi shin, on Flickr









2016-06-11 15-48-05扎尕那-業日村DSC_1618-1 by lin chi shin, on Flickr























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Landscapes in Tibet - 西藏风情*
Tibet Autonomous Region, SW China










DSC_0387a by lightmeister, on Flickr









According to our driver this is Mt. Machhapuchhare (meaning 'fishtail' in Nepali) which can also be seen from Pokhara in Nepal. I am not sure if he is right. by lightmeister, on Flickr









Chiru (Tibetan antelope 藏羚羊) by lightmeister, on Flickr









Kiangs (Tibetan wild ass 藏野驴) on the Changtang plateau by lightmeister, on Flickr









DSC_0100a by lightmeister, on Flickr



























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Landscapes in Tibet - 西藏风情*
Tibet Autonomous Region, SW China










The Exodus by lightmeister, on Flickr









DSC_0133a by lightmeister, on Flickr









DSC_0074a by lightmeister, on Flickr









DSC_1211a by lightmeister, on Flickr

























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Landscapes in Tibet - 西藏风情*
Tibet Autonomous Region, SW China











Mt. Kailash or Gang Rinpoche (冈仁波齐峰), 6638 m. It is considered a sacred peak and spiritual epicenter of the world by the Hindu, Buddhist, Jain and Bon faiths. by lightmeister, on Flickr









DSC_0285a by lightmeister, on Flickr









Mt. Noijin Kangsang (乃钦康桑雪山), 7191 m by lightmeister, on Flickr









Mt. Everest (8848 m), known as Chomolungma (珠穆朗玛峰) in Tibetan by lightmeister, on Flickr



























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Autumn at Qutang Gorge of the Yangtze River (Chongqing) - 重庆 长江瞿塘峡 金秋*
Fengjie County, Chongqing Municipality, SW China


*Qutang Gorge* is one of the Middle Yangtze River's famous *Three Gorges*, the other two are the *Xiling Gorge* and the *Wu Gorge*.


From *[url]http://www.sanxiatrip.com/*[/URL]















































​


----------



## teddybear (Sep 12, 2002)

^The best Hong Kong picture to me, is that green mountain or hill, not the city.


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*10th Century Tiger Hill Pagoda in Suzhou (Jiangsu Province) - 江苏苏州 千年虎丘塔 *
Suzhou City, Jiangsu Province, Eastern China


Construction of the pagoda began in 907 CE, during the later years of the Five Dynasties period, at a time when Suzhou was ruled by the Wuyue Kingdom. 
Construction was completed in 961 CE during the Song Dynasty.











Tiger Hill Park, Suzhou by Philipp Salveter, on Flickr




































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Wugong Mountains National Geo-park (Jiangxi Province) - 江西 武功山国家地质公园 *
Yichun City, Jiangxi Province, Central China











Wugongshan/... by Stan Janowicz, on Flickr









Wugongshan/... by Stan Janowicz, on Flickr









Wugongshan/... by Stan Janowicz, on Flickr


























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

* Mount Gongga (or Minya Konka) at 7,556 M (Sichuan Province) - 蜀山之王 贡嘎山*
Kangding City, Garzê Prefecture, Sichuan Province, SW China

At the height of 7,556 M (24,790 ft), Mount Gongga is the easternmost 7,000 metres (23,000*ft) peak in the world and the highest peak in Sichuan Province (it has the nickname: "The King of Sichuan Mountains")












蜀山之王-贡嘎(Minya Konka) by Woddy‘s Summmer, on Flickr



























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Zhangjiajie National Geo-Park at Dawn (Hunan Province) - 湖南 武陵源晨曦 (张家界国家地质公园) *
Zhangjiajie City, Hunan Province, Central China












By *Tom Tang* from flickr










https://www.flickr.com/photos/tom-tang2012/36466225166/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/tom-tang2012/36116201390/sizes/l



























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Karst Landscapes in Guilin (Guangxi) - 广西桂林 喀斯特地貌*
Guilin City, Guangxi Autonomous Region, Southern China










DSC02872 by ring Ho, on Flickr









DSC02900 by ring Ho, on Flickr



























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Bicycle Trip from Garzê (Sichuan Province) to Yushu (Qinghai Province) - 骑行在四川甘孜和青海玉树*
From Garzê Prefecture (Sichuan Province) to Yushu Prefecture (Qinghai Province), West China











Litang-Dege by V'Asie A vélo, on Flickr









Litang-Dege by V'Asie A vélo, on Flickr









Litang-Dege by V'Asie A vélo, on Flickr









Litang-Dege by V'Asie A vélo, on Flickr









Litang-Dege by V'Asie A vélo, on Flickr

































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Bicycle Trip from Garzê (Sichuan Province) to Yushu (Qinghai Province) - 骑行在四川甘孜和青海玉树*
From Garzê Prefecture (Sichuan Province) to Yushu Prefecture (Qinghai Province), West China











Dege-Yushu by V'Asie A vélo, on Flickr









Litang-Dege by V'Asie A vélo, on Flickr









Litang-Dege by V'Asie A vélo, on Flickr









Litang-Dege by V'Asie A vélo, on Flickr









Litang-Dege by V'Asie A vélo, on Flickr









Dege-Yushu by V'Asie A vélo, on Flickr









Dege-Yushu by V'Asie A vélo, on Flickr






























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Bicycle Trip from Garzê (Sichuan Province) to Yushu (Qinghai Province) - 骑行在四川甘孜和青海玉树*
From Garzê Prefecture (Sichuan Province) to Yushu Prefecture (Qinghai Province), West China











Litang-Dege by V'Asie A vélo, on Flickr









Litang-Dege by V'Asie A vélo, on Flickr









Dege-Yushu by V'Asie A vélo, on Flickr









Dege-Yushu by V'Asie A vélo, on Flickr









Dege-Yushu by V'Asie A vélo, on Flickr

































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

^^

Mod, thx for deleting the spam yesterday. 
Ohhh, and I like your Grouper photo, wish it was on my dinner table last night. :tongue3:
​














*The Ancient Water Town of Xitang at Night (Zhejiang Province) - 浙江嘉善 西塘古镇夜景*
Jiashan County, Jiaxing City, Zhejiang Province, Eastern China


Xitang is one of the 6 ancient waterfront towns in us *Wu Region (Zhejiang, Shanghai & Southern Jiangsu)* that are in UNESCO World Heritage Site's Tentative List

The other 5 towns are: 

Zhouzhuang - 周庄 (Jiangsu Province)
Nanxun - 南浔 (Zhejiang Province)
Tongli - 同里 (Jiangsu Province)
Wuzhen - 乌镇 (Zhejiang Province)
Luzhi - 甪直 (Jiangsu Province)











D4L_5967 by david_liu1969, on Flickr

































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Chonggu Temple at the foot of the Xiannairi Peak in Yading National Park (Sichuan Province) - 四川亚丁 仙乃日脚下冲古寺*
Daocheng County, Garzê Prefecture, Sichuan Province, SW China



By: *走 走* from flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/rocktang/34827750032/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/rocktang/34604119480/sizes/l






























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Yading National Nature Reserve (Sichuan Province) - 四川 亚丁自然保护区*
Daocheng County, Garzê Prefecture, Sichuan Province, SW China



By *Terry Lam1221* from flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/terry_helen/37932538794/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/terry_helen/24777853568/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/terry_helen/24777852258/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/terry_helen/37932540774/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/terry_helen/24777851328/sizes/l


























​


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Sorry, I post those pics in the wrong forum. Lol


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

^^

:tongue4: :laugh:​















*Ili Section of the Tianshan Mountains (Xinjiang) - 新疆伊犁 天山山脉*
Ili Prefecture, Xinjiang Autonomous Region, NW China





















harmony by Fthermit, on Flickr









Sky mountain by Fthermit, on Flickr









End of grassland by Fthermit, on Flickr




























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*13th Century Buddhist Miaoying Temple (or White Stupa Temple) in Beijing - 北京 元代妙应寺 (白塔寺)*
Xicheng District, Beijing Municipality, Northern China











DSCF6898-02 by Ji Zhang, on Flickr































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*An Unknown Modern Chinese Garden in Beijing - 北京 某中式现代园林*
Beijing Municipality, Northern China










20170720_161726-01 by Ji Zhang, on Flickr









20170720_162021-01 by Ji Zhang, on Flickr
























​


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

*Shenzhen Skyline*


















http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1498422&page=26​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*A Luxury Hotel at the Tropical Resort City of Sanya (Hainan Province) - 海南三亚 某热带度假酒店*
Sanya City, Hainan Province, Southern China



From *archdaily.com*





































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shidao Mountain Resort in Weihai (Shandong Province) - 山东威海 石岛度假村*
Weihai City, Shandong Province, Northern China



By *Sun Hai Ting* & *Bai Chen* from *archdaily.com*


















































































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shidao Mountain Resort in Weihai (Shandong Province) - 山东威海 石岛度假村*
Weihai City, Shandong Province, Northern China



By *Sun Hai Ting* & *Bai Chen* from *archdaily.com*










































































































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Mount Sanqing National Park (Jiangxi Province) - 江西 三清山国家公园*
Yushan County, Shangrao City, Jiangxi Province, Central China












By *走 走* from flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/rocktang/38198765344/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/rocktang/25042394808/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/rocktang/25042398498/sizes/l



























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

* Badain Jaran Desert (Inner Mongolia) - 内蒙阿拉善盟 巴丹吉林沙漠*
Alxa Right Banner, Alxa League, Inner Mongolia, NW China











DSC_6480 by Jason Yi, on Flickr









DSC_6366 by Jason Yi, on Flickr









DSC_6446 by Jason Yi, on Flickr









DSC_6371 by Jason Yi, on Flickr























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Pudacuo National Park (Yunnan Province) - 云南香格里拉 普达措国家公园*
Shangri-La County, Dêqên Prefecture, Yunnan Province, SW China











香格里拉 by raoultatw, on Flickr


























​


----------



## d.henney (Nov 15, 2009)

麗江市 [Lijiang], 雲南 [Yunnan]
geo:26.8800,100.1836


丽江古城 by Tim Chong, on Flickr


Lijiang_Panorama1.jpg by Andy Chan, on Flickr

香格里拉市 [Shangri-La, 雲南 [Yunnan]
geo:27.8297,99.7042


Shangri-La in the morning by EunSurk Lee, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Leifeng Pagoda by the West Lake in Hangzhou (Zhejiang Province) - 浙江杭州 西湖雷峰塔*
Hangzhou City, Capital of Zhejiang Province, Eastern China


Leifeng Pagoda holds a significant place in Chinese high culture because of the *Legend of the White Snake (白蛇传)*
According to that thousand-year-old Folk Story, *Madame White Snake (白娘子)* was imprisoned under the Leifeng Pagoda for quite a few years






















Pagoda 雷峰塔 by Youchun Yao, on Flickr































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Sacred Namtso Lake and the Nyenchen Tanglha Mountains (Tibet) - 西藏 圣湖纳木错和念青唐古拉山*
Baingoin County, Nagqu Prefecture, Tibet Autonomous Region, SW China


Lake Namtso is one of the 4 most sacred lakes in Tibetan Buddhism










Sunset - Lake Namtso by Kelvin Poon, on Flickr









Sunset - Lake Namtso by Kelvin Poon, on Flickr


























​


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

Yuyuan Gardens, Shanghai by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Suzhou Gardens in Autumn (Jiangsu Province) - 金秋 姑苏的庭园*
Suzhou City, Jiangsu Province, Eastern China










Red Leaves - Top Down by Tianchen Zhou, on Flickr









Red Leaves in Suzhou | 枫叶红了 by Tianchen Zhou, on Flickr


































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Ranwu Lakes at Baxoi County (Tibet) - 西藏八宿 然乌湖 *
Baxoi County, Chamdo Prefecture, Tibet Autonomous Region, SW China



By *Cindy Zheng* from flickr










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/22455388471/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/20005923602/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/19825561658/sizes/l





















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Lush Forests at Nyingchi (Tibet) - 西藏林芝 繁茂森林*
Nyingchi City, Tibet Autonomous Region, SW China


By *Cindy Zheng* from flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/22257153200/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/21824155613/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/22257652888/sizes/h/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/21824142943/sizes/h/





























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Landscapes at Nyingchi (Tibet) - 西藏林芝风景*
Nyingchi City, Tibet Autonomous Region, SW China


By *Cindy Zheng* from flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/22419023366/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/22455855641/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/21822284494/sizes/l/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/22256571090/sizes/l





























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*A Hypersaline Lake at Da Qaidam (Qinghai Province) - 青海大柴旦盐湖*
Da Qaidam, Haixi Autonomous Prefecture, Qinghai Province, NW China











大柴旦湖 by cs 1867, on Flickr









大柴旦湖.中国 by cs 1867, on Flickr









大柴旦湖.中国 by cs 1867, on Flickr


























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Keketuohai (or Koktokay) National Geo-park (Xinjiang) - 新疆 可可托海国家地质公园*
Fuyun County, Altay Prefecture, Xinjiang Autonomous Region, NW China











A dash of Autumn Colours by Ben-ah, on Flickr









The Last Splash of Colours by Ben-ah, on Flickr


























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Urho "Ghost Town" Yardang Landform (Xinjiang) - 新疆 乌尔禾魔鬼城 雅丹地貌*
Urho District, Karamay City, Xinjiang Autonomous Region, NW China











Urho Ghost Town by Ben-ah, on Flickr






























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Wanfeng Lake at Xingyi National Geo-park (Guizhou Province) - 贵州兴义 万峰湖*
Xingyi County, Qianxinan Prefecture, Guizhou Province, SW China











萬峰湖-15 by Alan Leu, on Flickr









萬峰湖-16 by Alan Leu, on Flickr






























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Quanhuatan Travertine Landscapes at Kangding (Sichuan Province) - 四川康定 泉华滩*
Kangding City, Garzê Prefecture, Sichuan Province, SW China


Similar but more magnificent Travertine Landscapes in China are the two UNESCO World Heritage Sites: 
*Jiuzhaigou National Park * & *Huanglong National Park* in neighbouring *Ngawa Prefecture* (also in Sichuan Province).












P1060107 by 凱揚 張, on Flickr









P1060083 by 凱揚 張, on Flickr









P1060081 by 凱揚 張, on Flickr









P1060101 by 凱揚 張, on Flickr

























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Sai Wan Bay at Sai Kung Peninsula  (Hong Kong) - 香港 西贡半岛 大浪西湾*
New Territories, Hong Kong Special Administrative Region, Southern China











IMG_0964.jpg by XexeX, on Flickr


































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Former Royal Putuo Zongcheng Temple in Chengde (Hebei Province) - 河北承德 普陀宗乘庙*
Chengde City, Hebei Province, Northern China


*Putuo Zongcheng Temple* is one of the 8 Buddhist Temples outlying the Former Royal *Chengde Mountain Resort* (Royal Family's Summer Retreat 170km NE of Beijing). 
Among all the 8 Royal Temples, *Putuo Zongcheng Temple* and the *Puning Temple* are the two largest ones. 






















DSE_1723 by 朝元 鄭, on Flickr





























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Country Drive at Jixi County (Anhui Province) - 安徽绩溪 乡间自驾游*
Jixi County, Xuancheng City, Anhui Province, Central China










206cc by zhou lu, on Flickr









206cc by zhou lu, on Flickr


























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Chuxi Tulou Cluster at Yongding (Fujian Province) - 福建永定 初溪土楼群*
Yongding District, Longyan City, Fujian Province, Eastern China


It is one of the 46 *Fujian Tulou Clusters *have been inscribed by UNESCO as World Heritage Site since 2008.




















FuJian-9 by goccmm, on Flickr









FuJian-13 by goccmm, on Flickr









FuJian-16 by goccmm, on Flickr






























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Mount Siguniang National Park (Sichuan Province) - 四川 四姑娘山 国家公园*
Ngawa Prefecture, Sichuan Province, SW China











阿坝 四姑娘山 双桥沟 by BOY STRANGE, on Flickr









阿坝 四姑娘山 双桥沟 by BOY STRANGE, on Flickr









阿坝 四姑娘山 双桥沟 by BOY STRANGE, on Flickr


























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The 8th Century Leshan Giant Buddha (Sichuan Province) - 四川 乐山大佛*
Leshan City, Sichuan Province, SW China













By *Haomin Li* from flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/haominli/14200907378/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/haominli/14200914518/sizes/l























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The 9th Century Three Pagodas at the Ancient City of Dali (Yunnan Province) - 云南大理古城 崇圣三塔*
Dali City, Dali Prefecture, Yunnan Province, SW China












崇圣寺三塔 Three Pagodas of Chongsheng Temple by KC Tng, on Flickr




























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Upper and Lower Yubeng Villages at the Meili Snow Mountains (Yunnan Province) - 云南 梅里雪山 上下雨崩*
Dêqên County, Diqing Prefecture, Yunnan Province, SW China











依山 by Cameradoggy, on Flickr










映山红 by Cameradoggy, on Flickr






























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Yading National Nature Reserve (Sichuan Province) - 四川 亚丁自然保护区*
Daocheng County, Garzê Prefecture, Sichuan Province, SW China











树、雪山 by helebrahms, on Flickr









一路都是色彩 by helebrahms, on Flickr









进亚丁喽 by helebrahms, on Flickr


























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Jiuzhaigou National Park (Sichuan Province) - 四川 九寨沟国家公园*
Jiuzhaigou County, Ngawa Prefecture, Sichuan Province, SW China






















五花海 by helebrahms, on Flickr









侧面角度的珍珠滩 by helebrahms, on Flickr









树正群海 by helebrahms, on Flickr



























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Quanhuatan Travertine Landscapes at Kangding (Sichuan Province) - 四川康定 泉华滩*
Kangding City, Garzê Prefecture, Sichuan Province, SW China


*Quanhuatan Travertine Landscapes* is hidden in a valley of the *Gongga Mountains*.

Similar but more magnificent Travertine Landscapes in China are the two UNESCO World Heritage Sites: 
*Jiuzhaigou National Park * & *Huanglong National Park* in neighbouring *Ngawa Prefecture* (also in Sichuan Province).




By 雨萌 from *http://aerial.scol.com.cn (航拍四川)*








































































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*A Korean Team Trekking the Jade Dragon Snow Mountain (Yunnan Province) - 韩国团队远足玉龙雪山*
Lijiang City, Yunnan Province, SW China











Jade Dragon Snow Mountain trekking by Jay Choi, on Flickr









호도협 트레킹 by Jay Choi, on Flickr









호도협 트레킹 by Jay Choi, on Flickr









호도협 트레킹 by Jay Choi, on Flickr









Jade Dragon Snow Mountain trekking by Jay Choi, on Flickr




























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Old Water Town of Qiandeng in Kunshan City (Jiangsu Province) - 江苏昆山 水乡古镇千灯*
Kunshan City, Suzhou City, Jiangsu Province, Eastern China










昆山-千燈古鎮 by 何 噗累, on Flickr









昆山-千燈古鎮 by 何 噗累, on Flickr































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Mugecuo Lake National Park in Kangding (Sichuan Province) - 四川康定 木格措国家公园*
Kangding City, Garzê Prefecture, Sichuan Province, SW China

Mugecuo Lake National Park consists of several alpine lakes and the surrounding snow-capped mountains, the largest lake is called Mugecuo Lake. 
The National Park suffered from a severe bush fire in 2013 and is still recovering since then.











七色海 by raoultatw, on Flickr









七色海 by raoultatw, on Flickr









木格措 / 千瀑峽 by raoultatw, on Flickr









木格措 by raoultatw, on Flickr
























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Wensu Grand Canyon at the Tianshan Mountains (Xinjiang) - 新疆天山 温宿大峡谷*
Wensu County, Aksu Prefecture, Xinjiang Autonomous Region, NW China






















溫宿大峽谷 by Mengti, on Flickr









溫宿大峽谷 by Mengti, on Flickr









溫宿大峽谷 by Mengti, on Flickr









溫宿大峽谷 by Mengti, on Flickr



























​


----------



## roguelich (Dec 31, 2016)

*Temple of Confucius*(北京孔庙), Beijing
Temple of Confucius in Beijing, China by mbphillips, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Landscapes at Xianju County (Zhejiang Province) - 浙江 仙居县风景 (神仙居景区)*
Xianju County, Taizhou City, Zhejiang Province, Eastern China











神仙居 by 棥 丁, on Flickr









神仙居 by 棥 丁, on Flickr

































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Pilgrimage to the Sacred Mount Kailash  (Tibet) - 西藏 冈仁波齐转山*
Burang County, Ngari Prefecture, Tibet Autonomous Region, SW China

Mount Kailash is one of the most sacred mountains in both Tibetan Buddhism & India's Hinduism



















Gangs Tise and Tichung "Small Kailash", Tibet 2017 by reurinkjan, on Flickr









Full body-length prostration Kailash kora, Tibet 2017 by reurinkjan, on Flickr









The appeal of Kailash, Tibet 2017 by reurinkjan, on Flickr






















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Landscapes in Tibet - 西藏风情*
Tibet Autonomous Region, SW China










Zheba Valley and Mt Chomo Uchong, Tibet 2017 by reurinkjan, on Flickr









Zheba Valley and Mt Chomo Uchong, Tibet 2017 by reurinkjan, on Flickr









Jomo Langma Biological Park Protection Zone, Tibet 2017 by reurinkjan, on Flickr









Snow capped mountain Pulha Ri, Tibet 2017 by reurinkjan, on Flickr



























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Landscapes in Tibet - 西藏风情*
Tibet Autonomous Region, SW China










Bum Chu river, Tibet 2017 by reurinkjan, on Flickr









The Tsibri mountain range, Tibet 2017 by reurinkjan, on Flickr









Himalayas "The Weather Barrier", Tibet 2017 by reurinkjan, on Flickr









Mountain Nyenchen Tanglha, Tibet 2017 by reurinkjan, on Flickr



























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Sacred Namtso Lake (Tibet) - 西藏圣湖 纳木错*
Baingoin County, Nagqu Prefecture, Tibet Autonomous Region, SW China


Lake Namtso is one of the 4 most sacred lakes in Tibetan Buddhism











Mt Nyenchen Tanglha and Lake Namtso, Tibet 2017 by reurinkjan, on Flickr









Tashi Dor Peninsula at Namtso Lake, Tibet 2017 by reurinkjan, on Flickr









Heavenly lake Namtso, Tibet 2017 by reurinkjan, on Flickr


























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Sacred Namtso Lake (Tibet) - 西藏圣湖 纳木错*
Baingoin County, Nagqu Prefecture, Tibet Autonomous Region, SW China


Lake Namtso is one of the 4 most sacred lakes in Tibetan Buddhism











Heavenly lake Namtso, Tibet 2017 by reurinkjan, on Flickr









Spiritual mystery of lake Namtso, Tibet 2017 by reurinkjan, on Flickr









Heavenly lake Namtso, Tibet 2017 by reurinkjan, on Flickr


























​


----------



## roguelich (Dec 31, 2016)

*Yuanyang, Yunnan*

KL4A2686 by ring Ho, on Flickr
DJI_0944 by ring Ho, on Flickr
DJI_0943 by ring Ho, on Flickr
DJI_0933 by ring Ho, on Flickr


----------



## roguelich (Dec 31, 2016)

*Yuanyang, Yunnan*

KL4A2609 by ring Ho, on Flickr
DJI_0891 by ring Ho, on Flickr
DJI_0877 by ring Ho, on Flickr
KL4A2664 by ring Ho, on Flickr


----------



## roguelich (Dec 31, 2016)

*Yuanyang, Yunnan*

KL4A2707 by ring Ho, on Flickr
KL4A2698 by ring Ho, on Flickr
DJI_0954 by ring Ho, on Flickr
KL4A2694 by ring Ho, on Flickr


----------



## roguelich (Dec 31, 2016)

*Dongchuan, Yunnan*

红土地07 by ring Ho, on Flickr
红土地05 by ring Ho, on Flickr
红土地01 by ring Ho, on Flickr
红土地00 by ring Ho, on Flickr


----------



## roguelich (Dec 31, 2016)

*Pingyao Ancient City*(平遥古城), Shanxi 

Market Tower, Pingyao by Quan Chen, on Flickr
酒吧街 - ancient bar street by Carsten Hartmann, on Flickr
les teulades de pingyao by Xavi, on Flickr
迪斯尼乐园 - before it becomes disneyland by Carsten Hartmann, on Flickr


----------



## roguelich (Dec 31, 2016)

*Pingyao Ancient City*(平遥古城), Shanxi 

Qing-era street and tower by Achim Höfling, on Flickr
Confucius Temple by Achim Höfling, on Flickr
Scenes from Pingyao by Jens Schott Knudsen, on Flickr
Pingyao - West Street by patuffel, on Flickr


----------



## roguelich (Dec 31, 2016)

*The Drum Tower of Beijing* (鼓楼)

The Bell Tower at night in Beijing, China by mbphillips, on Flickr


----------



## roguelich (Dec 31, 2016)

*Beijing* (北京市)

Hall of Supreme Harmony by █ Slices of Light █▀ ▀ ▀, on Flickr
QianMen by █ Slices of Light █▀ ▀ ▀, on Flickr
The "Egg" by █ Slices of Light █▀ ▀ ▀, on Flickr
New and Old by █ Slices of Light █▀ ▀ ▀, on Flickr


----------



## roguelich (Dec 31, 2016)

*Nanjing* (南京市)

南京 Nanjing by 令門耳™, on Flickr
南京 Nanjing by 令門耳™, on Flickr
南京 Nanjing by 令門耳™, on Flickr


----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)

骊靬古城位于甘肃省金昌市永昌县，是古丝绸之路上的重要城市，古城建筑因历史变迁、风沙侵蚀等原因未能完整保存。目前的骊靬古城主要由金山寺和古城遗址两部分组成，金山寺于2011年开工，目前已建成，由钟楼、鼓楼、南北四合院、城墙、门楼、角楼等组成；古城遗址保护项目目前正在实施中，包括建设城门楼及城墙、房屋改造、骊靬亭保护等。图为航拍骊靬古城。


----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)

张掖丹霞国家地质公园位于祁连山北麓临泽、肃南县境内，景区东距张掖市区40公里，北距临泽县城20公里，总面积510平方公里，是中国北方干旱地区发育最典型的丹霞地貌及国内唯一的丹霞地貌与彩色丘陵景观复合区，以地貌色彩艳丽、层理交错、气势磅礴、场面壮观而称奇，其点、线、面、色块的完美结合构成了一幅幅动人的画面，给人们一种光彩夺目的震撼。《太阳照常升起》、《神探狄仁杰（第三部）》、《三枪拍案惊奇》等影视作品均在此进行外景实景拍摄。图为航拍张掖丹霞国家地质公园。


----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)

杜少陵祠位于甘肃成县县城东南３公里处飞龙峡峡口，世称杜公祠，始建于北宋宣和五年（公元１１２３年），是我国目前建造较早的一处杜公祠堂。公元７５９年，杜甫为避“安史之乱”，经秦陇流寓此地逗留月余，先后创作了《凤凰台》、《同谷七歌》等２０多首与《三吏》、《三别》相辉映的著名诗篇，之后取道嘉陵江入蜀。北宋时，当地秀才赵惟恭捐地，县令郭慥主事创建了祠堂，每逢春、秋季进行祭祀。图为航拍杜少陵祠


----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)

Linzhi, Tibet

西藏林芝，“桃之夭夭，灼灼其华”


----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)

Yili, Xinjiang

伊犁杏花沟，尽显春日新疆之美


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*Xi'an*

Giant Wild Goose Pagoda at Xi'an by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## roguelich (Dec 31, 2016)

*Greentown Tangshan Blue Bay Town Life Experience Hall*
Architects: GOA
Location: Harbor Development Zone, Leting County, Tangshan City





































https://www.archdaily.com/908514/not-ready-greentown-tangshan-blue-bay-town-life-experience-hall-goa


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*Shanghai*

http://www.bigpixel.cn/t/5834170785f26b37002af46d​


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*Shanghai's Bund:*

Shanghai's Bund: A familar sight. by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*Dalian:*

Dalian - Xinghai Square by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## roguelich (Dec 31, 2016)

*Chongqing | 重庆市*

Bridge & City by Kevin Ho, on Flickr


----------



## roguelich (Dec 31, 2016)

*Chengdu | 成都*

Chengdu Night by AriS_DX☆, on Flickr

Chengdu Night by AriS_DX☆, on Flickr

Chengdu Night by AriS_DX☆, on Flickr

Chengdu Night by AriS_DX☆, on Flickr


----------



## roguelich (Dec 31, 2016)

*Hong Kong | 香港*

Hong Kong Island by Tony Shi, on Flickr


----------



## roguelich (Dec 31, 2016)

*The Bund | 外滩*
Shanghai 

Over illuminated by Tony Shi, on Flickr


----------



## roguelich (Dec 31, 2016)

*Macau | 澳門*




Grand Lisboa - Macau by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

​


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*Shanghai:*

Yuyuan Gardens in Shanghai by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*Suzhou:*

China: The Garden of the Master of the Nets is the most exquisite and well preserved of Suzhou's gardens by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

Shanghai Tower by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*Dalian to Paris!
The Place des Vosges (Paris) is transported to Dalian, China! by Graham Hart, on Flickr*


----------



## kenamour (8 mo ago)

_Huangshan by me _


----------

